# IUI Girls parts 63-71



## Bels

New Home Girls .......


----------



## *looby*

Morning All,

KJ - are you coming to the party ?? you are not showing as confirmed and wouldnt want you too miss out   

Have a Good weekend all

Looby xx


----------



## keemjay

looby - am trying to persuade dh and he is  in 2 minds so am just waiting on his decision before i confirm whether it'll be just me or both of us....did try the guilt trip by showing him the list and pointing out most dh's are coming but we'll see....not gonna push it...

kj x


----------



## lilly2k3

Morning girls,

Just wanted to ask a quick question;
I had IUI on Wednesday with hcg jab on Monday night prior to this.
I have had no pain at all until today, I now have niggly pain around left ovary.
All 3 follies were in left so do you guys think this is the reason?
I'm just a bit worried that it has taken so long (4 days) to come on. Surely this should have been felt the day of ovulation or the day later?
I hope we have not miss timed the ovulation!
Has any one else had ovary pain starting so late after supposed ovulation day?


Now I cant remember who it was that said there DH annoys them bye saying some of the things from little Britain. My DH also dose this and it drives me to distraction some times. He is currently fond of the "write the theme tune" bit.


----------



## keemjay

mine does the 'uh uh eerrrrr' of the disturbed mental patient!!! usually when he's trying to do impression of my nagging!!
lilly - not sure about the pain (esp if its giggly ) it could be that its just recovering from the shock of expelling 3 follies.  i might do a bit of  just in case if i were you....

kj x

ps holly - i w ant to know more about this NZ restaurant - sounds like a good place for me and dh to go.....


----------



## alex28

HI Lilly
I would not worry too much, i had the same last month but for the whole 2 weeks!

This month i had IUI yesterday and still have crampy type ov pains - not giggly like yours though!!

Like you though it does make me wonder whether the timing was right.  I chart my temp and this morning was my 3rd day of raised temps which indicates ovulationm was on day 14 (weds) yet my OPK did not show pos until Thurs am and i know that def correct as it was neg thurs am at 4.30 but pos on thurs am at 7.30.


----------



## lilly2k3

did not mean giggly. 
I am probs just stressing over nothing again girls!!!


----------



## MollyW

Hi all

Just popped into the office to cut DP's hair(!) The electric clippers don't work very well off the generator and he ends up looking like something off "Deliverance" if I do it at home... 

Lily - I'm only guessing, but the giggly  pain it could just be the corpus luteum forming to release all that lovely progesterone to help the embryos implant... 

Alex, hope the timing was right for you...  

KJ - good luck for Monday - hope your orange   are ready. You have all made me laugh about your DPs imitating the Little Britain sketches. My DP LOVES it, but I have to put the cushion over my head at the WI women puking all over the jams and the bitty bits - some of it is SOOO gross!!! I love Lou and Andy though, and the only gay in the village... I'm sooooo looking forward to meeting you at the party - anyone else want to join up? I'm coming on my own, so don't be shy!!!  

Looby - you will be as big as a house by then - so you'll be hard to miss. Can't wait to see you...  

  
to us all...
Molly
x


----------



## keemjay

molly i use to do dh's hair with clippers (when he had it all over gd 1) but its longer now and diff lengths so way too complicated. i remember once taking off the grade 1 piece and doing the bum fluff on his neck with no grade on it, then forgetting what i was doing momentarily and zooming bit all the way up to above his ear making a nice bald streak  - had fun trying to blend that it!!

orange knickers washed and ready in the drawer 

cant wait to meet you too 
kj x


----------



## AussieMeg

*2005 positive Vibe campaign * 

    
*

Congratulations & Stay put vibes*

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky!  Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan, 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 11.06.04 2nd Time Lucky!  Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz 
Northern Lass 21.06.04 1st Time Lucky!  Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz 
Scarlet 29.06.04 2nd Time Lucky!  
Onka 09.07.04 1st Time Lucky !  
Elly 28.07.04 1st Time Lucky !  Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14ox and 3lb 15oz 
Sarah (36) 18.08.04 1st Time Lucky!  
Oink 20.08.04 Natural Pregnancy!!!  
Morgan 26.08.04 Converted to IVF  
Floss 13.09.04 2nd Time Lucky  
Candy 03.11.04 IVF  
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky  
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky  
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 
VIL & Moosey 07.03.05 4th time Lucky 

*2ww Baby Makers* 

     

Vicky10 10.03.05
Donna Taylor 14.03.05
Topsham 16.03.05
Charliezoom 16.03.05
Bun 19.03.05
g (what day do you test)
Lilly2K3 23.03.05
Alex28 25.03.05
KeemJay 28.03.05
CR 30.03.05

*Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls
Go Ladies Go  
* 
  
     

Mez
Aliso1
Alicat
Aliday

*Our turn next - The Baster Addicts !*

Nicola1 
Aless --off to IVF
HollyC -- going again in April
Starr--off to IVF
**********
MollyW--taking a break for a couple of months
Claireabelle--trying naturally for a while
Rachaelmd-awaiting af
Nikita - 
BunBun
Cindy - going again in Feb
Struthie - maybe going to ICSI
Cherub75 - having ovarian drilling
Marielou - starting april
Sara13 awaiting af
Leah
LizH - talking to cons re IVF
Le
Rachaelj
Gilly2
Gwen - awaiting IUI jabs
Bolts - next month
********** - going next month
CathyA
Sims76--3 months off then thinking IVF
PetalB--going again in April
JessP--off to IVF
Claribel
Greeners - going April

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments


----------



## AussieMeg

Thanks girls for all your lovely wishes. I have a blood test on the next 2 fridays and then a scan on march 31. I ahve jsut read through all the threads since the beginning of part 61 so feel back and all close to you and back up to speed but now very exhausted so off for a nap and then will write more.

Love and kisses
M


----------



## Candy

Hi peeps

Can't believe how good you are reading all the news Meg, thats me home to, but exceptionally tired, got home just after 3am, which to us was just after 5 ... and its too light to sleep lol, so thought I would chcek you guys didn't need a new home, but Bels /curtsey has been looking after you all just perfectly, thank you

Just want to say congratulations to VIL & Moosey what fabulous news and ********** will keep everything crossed for you on Monday.

Love to all of you 

/kisses to Kim


----------



## BunBun

Congratulations to Aussie Meg & DH.
Good luck to keemjay & ********** on Monday.
Nice to see you back Candy.
Gwen I hope the next couple of weeks won't be too bad for you my thoughts will be with you, as you say at least one good thing is that it's your boys' birthdays. Try to keep  .
I've posted a question on ask a nurse as I'm totally messed up & haven't got a clue what is going on with my body & the bleeding has now stopped & from what has been happening I don't think this has been af at all, never in my life have I had such a light bleed.
Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend - makes a change for us to have lovely sunshine today.


----------



## keemjay

awww bunbun how confusing for you, i'm so sorry you are having to go thru this nightmare. when did you last do a hpt? if you havent done one in the the last few days i would be tempted to do one just to check.....
doesnt sound like your clinic or gp are v helpful at all grrrr at them. i get more and more  with the whole profession the longer i'm at this game
 to you i hope you get some answers soon

kj x

ps      HI CANDY


----------



## lilly2k3

Kim- Good luck for tomorrow!  

Gwen-   Stay strong hun, life can be a cow some times.

Julie- Good luck for the scan, I hope everything is ok, have not seen a post from you in a while, are you around?

Bun Bun- I agree with Kim, a hpt might give you some clue and I also agree your clinic need a kick up the backside.

Meg- sorry to be nosy but why are you not on the list with your bfp? or have i just not spotted you?

Well my final hcg jab is done, I feel sick as a dog but hopefully it will all be worth it. I am feeling strangely positive for being on the 2ww. I am nervous for my prog test on Wednesday Incas it says I have not ov again but my thinking is if I had not then I would have bled before now as not stimming or spraying. (maybe just burying head in the sand)

Enjoy your Sunday all xx


----------



## Donna Taylor

morning all,

welcome back candy, Gwen sorry to hear next few weeks will be hard for you, take it easy and take of yourself. nice you have boys birthday as a positive note.

Tested again today and it was still negative 
DH is thinking that maybe because we basted late on a Monday afternoon that testing day should be Tuesday and not tommorrow? so we could still have tested to early? think we are just clutching at straws.
Had bad period pain all week which isn't usually for me so looks like it will be a nightmare AF when it arrives!

Hope you are OK Julie? Good luck for scan tommorrow  
Good luck KJ for basting  

VIL and Moosy, how are you doing? did you do anymore tests yesterday? hope all is well  

Sorry to anyone I missed

Donna xx

P.S I got a new job in a nursery and start on the 4th April!
Only got the kids till end of the month very sad as I am very attached to them


----------



## *looby*

Just a quickie to say will be thinking of you Julie tomorrow 
                 

Love to all, Hope you have had a great weekend,

Looby xxx

Molly / KJ -    Looking forward to september


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi all,

As previously posted test this morning showed  , well AF has begun to show herself tonight so it is all over for me!
I'll be phoning hospital tommorrow to see what happens next, assume we will strat next go but may have to miss it becuase of easter!

Didn't expect to feel like this, you can never prepare yourself can you.

wishing losts of luck and positice vibes to KJ and Julie  

All the best

Donna xx


----------



## rachael md

Hello ladies, its been a while since I've logged on, good to see you all again.

Just a quick one to say hi.  AF arrived 10 day's ago but work commitments meant that it wasn't the right time to start treatment, so maybe next month.....

in the meantime, good luck to all of you

love

rachael md


----------



## lilly2k3

Donna- sorry to hear your news   
It is never easy,I hope your next cycle is the one for you.

Rachael- How disappointing for you. These things are sent to try us. I hope you're next cycle is timed better for you.

I keep logging on to see if there is any news from Julie. It is not like you Julie to be so quiet. I hope you are OK


----------



## jess p

Donna - so sorry, it's such a horrid feeling - sending you a BIG cyber  .  Great news about the nursery job though!

Gwen - you poor thing! Will just have to go wild for your boys' birthday to make up for all the negs.

Holly - how was your weekend break?  Where did you stay? Would love to try the NZ restaurant! (Not up for the swinging tho!)

Hi Lilly - I had the exact same pains - kept hoping for an implantation bleed but no joy!  I'm also concerned they missed ov as the 21 day blood test showed that even though I get positive on home testing ov kits I ov late! Why can't they just stick a camera up there every day & take a peek?!

My DP has been doing the "They want me to WRITE the theme tune, SING the theme tune ..." it's really doing my head in!!     He's a very sad man!

KJ - Bet DH was "over the moon" after Sat's ITFC result - just as well he was able to go or you wouldn't have heard the last of it!  Please get him to come to the Sept party - I've told DP he can talk footy all night! 

Hope the sexy orange knickers work on Monday - got everything crossed!               

Molly - I cut what's left of DP's hair too.  Had bad "accicdent" the 2nd time I did it - took guard off to do the side bits under his instructions, unfortunately got it horribly wrong & took off whole side burn & big chunk out of the side!!  I ran outside & hid!!

He'd not long got over an operation on his cheek bone after footy injury where they had to enter through the side of his head (ouch!) so when he went to work with hair shaved off everyone thought he'd had another op!!  He looked a right prat!!   Was amazed when he let me do it again!

BunBun - you poor thing, how frustrating - hope it's good news.  

Hope Laurie & Charliezoom are both coping with the 2ww.  I had no idea that it would be SO difficult, thought people were over reacting until I went through it!!

I've had a really nice, relaxing weekend - even with grotty AF!  Made a mega lemon meringue pie using recipe from BBC Good Food mag - I'm not mad about cooking, (mainly cos I'm so messy it takes me years to clean up!), but this was very therapeutic & tasted delicious! Trouble is was enough for 8 & only me & DP here so had to eat loads!! Shame!
DIET STARTS MONDAY!!  

Hi to VIL & Moosey - how's it going? When do you have to have a scan?  Hope you're both well & keeping your bottoms covered in public!!  Actually, DP sent me a wicked email of these skirts that are all the rage in Japan at the mo - they're like photographic images that make it look as if you've just got your pants on!!   They're really clever - maybe not suitable for me to wear to school though! 

Everybody please send tons of positive vibes (prayers if you're that way inclined) to ********** for Monday!  I think she said her scan was at 1.30 p.m.
These are for you hun                                            

Really, really hope it's good news.

Jess xxxx


----------



## lilly2k3

Jess- do your clinic not monitor you by scan?
mine do ever other day while stimming, don't see why they cant for you?


----------



## jess p

No - just on the day before basting.  What do other clinics do?  I don't get pessaries either, though not entirely sure what they're for! If it's womb lining mine's ok.

Also, in summer I just had Clomid & got 3 follies each time ALL over 25mm!! Which I now realise is excellent! Hadn't joined FF so had no idea.  With this lot of Clomid, I only got 2 - 3 and the biggest was 14mm.  I was only on 50mg, surely they could have upped it for the second one?

Really feel a bit let down, only ever get to see the nurses rather than consultant.  Only met the Consultant twice in nearly 3 years!

How does everyone else get on?  Would love some advice as may have 3rd iui if IVF doesn't work - time running out as don't want to keep going in my 40s - not strong enough & will go to adoption.

Jess xx


----------



## keemjay

Jess you're a marvel  just managed to get dh to hurrumph a 'yeah allright then' by telling him he'll meet a tractor boy and get to talk footie all night - hurrah!
unfortunately he wasnt feeling great yesterday, had a horrible headache so didnt do too much leaping about with the goals - he enjoyed them much more on the tv this morning!!
lemon meringue pie sounds scrummy 

donna - so sorry about your bfn, take it easy hun. but  on the job!

not sure if julie can log on at the weekend usually  maybe thats why she's quiet....

am having a very wierd day, positive one hour, doom and gloom the next. i'm really not convinced of the timing this time. i got a surge line on the opk yesterday early eve (was just checking  and did the hcg at 8pm. i'm worrying that am going to ov naturally  before tomoz  - i asked the nurse if you can still ov naturally after the trigger and she said she didnt know. i'm not being basted till midday...do you think i might miss the boat? 
have almost definitely decided not to do another cycle after this, just cant do it anymore, almost cracked with the jab last night as we were at a tapas party at friends house and had to hide in the bedroom to do it. have soooo had it with my life being taken over. but this means i am now only 2 weeks away from a defining moment in our lives, letting go of the dream of our own child, and i am $hit scared. mentally i dont think i'm prepared for it all. theres a distinct lack of talking about this issue in this house at the moment, think we are both too scared to breathe the words. if i felt like this cycle was timed well i might be able to focus on that but right now it feels like the outcome is inevitable....AND this is about the 6th month in a row (at least) that i have not had any fertile mucus so i am more convinced than ever that my cervix is playing a part in all this, making  a possibly hostile environment...
so all in all a bit fed up and i so wanted to be positive for this last one. somebody tell me the timing isnt as bad as i think pleeeease

kj x


----------



## alex28

Donna - sorry to read your news sweetie.  Big hug coming from me!  Hope the talk with the docs go ok and you can start again.

Jess
FOr your info take my clomid on days 2-6 call the clinic on day of surge - they dont scan me know as on 4th go and know that it works - have basting the next day, prog tests a week later and then see if AF arrives.

YOu read so much confliting information that its hard to know what to believe
i have read that most iUI's are postive on between the 4th and 7th attempt yet others have said that 3 goes on clomid and 3 then goes on injections is enough and then to move onto IVF.  To me if the clomid works and you ovulate what the injection going to do as thats only to make you ov as well??  Who knows.

Keep going honey - you WILL get there in the end.


----------



## CR

hi all

jess - i saw the lemon meringue recipe in same mag, will defo eat now that i know it is soooo large and get nice big portions  
my diet starts monday also!!!  
for info, my clinic scan day 2/3, scan day 10, scan day 12, but they can vary it dependent on need. day 10 scan for me tomorrow.  my clinic recommend only 3 iui attempts, but this is with injections.  no iui with clomid offered to me.  only see consultant at nhs hospital, never seen a nurse, been v lucky.  (and he is good looking  ).  sometimes see consultant, sometimes see nurse at private clinic, but can see consultant if choose to.  but guess i might get a bigger bill if i picked consultant all the time!!!  i have the lovely pessaries too, joy, just can't wait to use them not!!!

keemjay - sorry can't help you on the timing thing, but it doesn't sound too bad at all, so try to stay as relaxed and positive as possible.  i know what you mean about your life being taken over.  keep going, you will get there.

donna - really really sorry to hear about your BFN.  you've had a hard week this week, with the work as well.  good luck at your new nursery.

julie - i'm really really on tenderhooks.  I am so willing everything goes well for you tomorrow, Monday.  i am sending you just sooooooo many positive vibes.  

hi to anyone i've missed.
crxxxx


----------



## AussieMeg

oh bunbun how confusing this whole thing. Definately do another HPT. Look at Jules.

KimJ best of for luck for today. Having everything crossed for you.

Julie I have a feeling it is going to be great news for you because otherwise it is all to strange.

Lilly you have to remain positive and relax so I think you are doing great. I am not on the list as I got pg through IVF so am on the list over there.

Donna   Here's hoping for the next cycle

And also a   for Gwen

VIL and Moosey, I believe you can get a Blood test from your GP to confirm it all.If you prefer you can go to Medicentre and request one but you have to pay for it. Terribly excited for you both

My husband has adopted the saying "look into my eyes, look into my eyes, not around my eyes" everytime I get grumpy and it does make me laugh. It only the yelling of GORGEOUS everytime I innocently say they word that drives me mad

Jess Are you going to IVF at the same clinic? For my first IVF I got 7 eggs on 200iui then I only had 1 follie for my IUI which was really small so I got put up to 75 and 150 iui day about and then for the second IVF I asked for 300iui but evern though I grew 7 folies 2 were over 22mm and the eggs were all crusty os I only got 4 eggs. So I really think it depends on the cycle as well as the dose as to how manyeggs you grow.I can't belive that they basted you with a 14mm follie as I belive it has to be at least 17mm to have a mature egg. Best of luck with IVF because personally I prefer it as I find I have a lot more control and info throughout the cycle

Kim basically the trigger injection will make you ov between 24 and 45 hours after you take it. Hence the choice of times for basting etc. It would be really uncommon (ie less than 1%) for you to ovulate earlier than that unless you had commenced you luteal phase 12 hours prior which should have been piced up on an OV stick. So I think you have no worries and timing will be perfect. I can appreciate your concern re this being your last go.Colin and I were there in the middle of this cycle.Wehad decided to adopt a wee girl from China if it failed. I know three cycles isn'tmany but in I feltreally comfortable with the adoption choice although my mum did say to me that "if you think IVF is hard wait till you start the adoption route..nothing is as invasive.."Thanks mum I thought. As an aside I understand what you have said about your feeling on IVF but are you sure you wouldn't want to give it one go? For us there is nothing wrong (that they can find) but IUI and natural doesn't work and yet everytime I do IVF (even though I am a poor responder) I get a high fertilisation rate and get pg! I would love to know why I couldn't do it naturally.I have everything crossed for you thic cycle so I am sure that these decisons will not be necessary. Also on this cycle make sure you get some progesterone as I read it increases the chances of implantation phenomeonly. Soon our little bubs will be playing together whilst you and I have a glass of wine!

Love to everyone else. I am off to lunch with my best girlfriend.

Megan


----------



## *looby*

Oh Julie,

Have been thinking about you, just remember at 1.30 all us IUI girls will be there holding your hand and sending every      we can muster,

So hoping for good news for you,
Lots of Love 
Looby xxx


----------



## BunBun

sending as many             as I possibly can for ********** for your scan today & for keemjay for basting.


----------



## BunBun

I'm still here & haven't tested again as yet & no hpt in the house, if everything is still ok tomorrow I'll pop into the chemist & get a couple more. This is doing my head in. DH is so sure that I'm still pregnant & as I haven't been 'the usual pain in the a$3e' when it is my period.


----------



## Holly C

Hi

Julie - sending you all the                         

in the world!

With all that has been going on - they've just gotta be holding on.  Hopefully the morning will speed by and you will have your answers before you know it!!

We really are with you in this!!

Loads of love
Holly xxxxx


----------



## Holly C

BunBun - awwww it's just so hard isn't it!  I really hope that it's all going to work out nicely for you too! Superdrug have First Response on special offer!!  Everything is x for you honey!!

KJ - sending you soooo many       that you should be radiating orange!  Your post had me in tears and can really empathise where you are coming from.  Meg's note was reassuring  - things really are on track for today so we all have to believe it and make it possible!!

Will write again later.

Love
Holly C xxxxxx


----------



## keemjay

thanks meg for the essay  am crossing everything that this is ok, tho i havent any ovary pain which i would expect this morning - last time it was aching as soon as i woke on the morning of basting. i use a prog cream during my luteal phase but am thinking of asking for cyclogest today - not v hopeful as have mentioned it before and they said they dont use it for IUI....

thanks to everyone for the positive vibes, it means so much to me 

julie and bun bun - just feel so much for you two, keep strong lovelies   julie you can rest assured that at 1.30 whatever the outcome you will be feeling lots of cyber hands in yours...

looby - what are you doing on here!!?? get back to bed and rest!!!!!

VIL and moosey - any news from you guys   

lilly - sending   to you

dh is just off to the clinic to do his thang, i'm popping out and then back for a nice long soak in the bath before my turn...

laters all  

kj x


----------



## cathyA

Morning all,

Julie - I am holding my breath for you, no matter what you say! We'll all be there at 1.30 for you and afterwards whatever the result.    

KJ -                . Try to get the torpedos if you can. They're gross but effective! Could you get them on the internet if they won't give them to you?
PS thanks for the message about acorn antiques - have it on video ready for a spare 5mins. Couln't watch on saturday as we were babysitting our little twinny friends, which took up all our time. They send you some   for today.

The foxgloves weren't for me - I do some work at the nursery that is attached to some gardens and they will be for sale later if I haven't killed them! Right now I don't care if i never see another foxglove for a long long time!

Donna - sorry about your news. Hope you don't have to miss cos of easter.

Bun bun -   Why is life so complicated?

 to everyone else.

I always cut dh hair cos I like the sense of power!!  

Re the party - KJ and jess - my dh is a footy fan so they can all sculk off together (he's an Aston Villain/Northampton Town man so he's got nothing to get cocky about!!)

Having been to see Acorn Antiques the other day - dh is now inserting 'I'll deal with this - I've got a scrotum' into every conversation, which is Ok unless you're with the inlaws!

TTFN
Cathy


----------



## CR

Hi all

Julile - just wanted to let you know that i am holding my breath for you and will be thinking of you at 1.30pm.  not too long to go now.  you are nearly there.

kj and bunbun - wishing you loads of luck, hope everything is good for you both.

Holly C - come on Holly, tell us about your swingers weekend...!!!

Me - i've just had scan this morning, (if only me and Julie could have swapped appointments so you could get the earlier one!!!), 3 lovely big fat follies and 1 smaller follie, all ready for basting.  basting booked for early wednesday morning.  after reading all your messages i am just soooo tempted to go out and buy some orange knickers this lunchtime.  if i buy some this lunchtime do you think it will send Julie more positive vibes also...!!  i will buy some just in case it helps you Julie. 

crxxxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi Everyone

********** - I've been thinking about you all weekend.  This morning must be dragging by but your appointment will arrive soon and I so hope it's the answer you deserve.  I think everyone on here will be thinking about you at 1.30 and wishing you all the luck in the world.      

Donna - Poor you, you have been having a horrible time lately.  I'm glad the mother of the kids you look after wants to talk to you - I think the bloke owes you an apology.  How is the job hunting going?

Keeeeeemjay - Sorry to hear about you friend dying.  As for the timing of your basting, I think Aussie Meg is the brain box   around here and she seems to think it's fine.  I have also read that sometimes, when you think it's too late, it's actually perfect timing so I'm sure it will be fine.

Topsham - Any news on the house?

Bun Bun - How confusing.  I agree with the others - another test would give you a better idea.

Jess - I love the bottom-showing skirts you described!!!  I definately need one of those.  Do they do big white wobbly bottoms?  If not it won't be convincing!!!!

Aussie Meg -     hurray for your BFP.  So excited for you.

 to CR, Purpeal, Nicola1, Cathy A, Molly (   ), Bun, Lilly2K3 (   ), Petal B, Alicat, Gwen, Candy, Rachel MD) and Alex28.

  Now an update on me and Moosey - things might be going a bit wrong.  On Friday (CD 34 and DPO 21) we had a urine test at the hospital which gave a weak positive and they sent us for a blood test straight away which showed an HCG level of just 37 (apparently it should have been nearer 100 by then).  

The nurse said that it is not a good sign but also said that the fact that Moosey had had no bleeding and that the HPT's were getting stronger each time were good signs.  They are going to repeat the blood test tomorrow to see if the levels have risen but we're really confused and obviously very worried and scared.  

I really hope that this could all be explained by late implantation because Moosey had a tiny bit of spotting on CD 26 (which was DPO 13).  I don't know if I'm clinging to false hope with this or not.  I don't know whether, even if it had implanted that late, the levels should be much higher by now.  The HPTs are getting stronger though - could the HCG keep rising even if the embryo had died?    

Love to everyone

Victoria
xxx


----------



## MollyW

Morning everyone.

Blimey - SUCH a lot of uncertainty at the moment for loads of peeps. Tenterhooks city!  

********** - chin up sweety, not long to go now. Keeping fingers crossed...  
BunBun - sounds like there's still hope hunny as long as the bleeding holds off, so  for you too....
VIL & Moosey - hope the bloods tomorrow show the levels have risen...

Donna -  for the neg. Hope the new job will be a turning point for a new start for you...

Rachel -   nice to have you back. Hope you are doing okay...

Cathy - hi.  When's your appt with the c/s?  

Jess - I would be MAD if I only saw the c/s twice in 3 years!  My c/s reviews treatment with you personally after every cycle...  

Lily - hope you are doing okay (and your fur baby)... 

Holly - how about you?  

   to Looby, Aussie & Candy and your little ones.

CR - good luck with finding orange knickers. I looked in Primark (was it Holly said you could get them there?) but couldn't find them - let me know if you find any...  

KJ - sweetie   I'm sure AusssieMeg is right about the timing.  Loads of     for the basting.  If the clinic won't give you cyclogest you could try your GP. Mine didn't seem to know too much about it but wrote me out a prescription for 14 days worth when I turned on the waterworks! 

Not much to report from me.  Such is my sad existence, that the most exciting thing that happened to me today is that I tried to make porridge in the microwave at work for the first time (don't have one at home so a bit of a microwave virgin!) and it exploded all over the place.  Looks like something out of a Wallace & Gromit film.  

Just off to try & clean it up, but will probably end up blocking up the drains...  

Love to you all...

Molly


----------



## Holly C

Ohhhh ********** - I'm sooo sorry to read your news.  Why couldn't it have just been okay for once....  My love and thoughts are with you.  Take very good care - we are here for you.

All my love
Holly xxxxx


----------



## MollyW

Awww Julie. So very sorry sweetheart.  
Life is just SO unfair...
Big    
Love Molly


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi Julie

I am so, so sorry to hear your very bad news.  I was hoping it would work out for you and I'm so sorry it didn't.

Take some time to let it sink in and look after yourself.  It sounds like you did everything you could possibly have done to give your little ones every chance.



I'm here if you need a chat.

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## keemjay

oh julie - sorry seems such an inadequate word, giant   for you. you take care of yourself now, we're here for you hunny 

vil and moosey - sorry things are a bit uncertain for you still. will be thinking of you both tomorrow and crossing my everything for good news  

well basting is done and dusted and for once i had a very positive experience at the clinic. mr R wasnt there so i had the nurse in charge instead (the one who dealt with me a few weeks back) she was lovely and talked to me all the way thru (was bloomin painful at the start with the speculum but she adjusted it till it was comfy) and said she thought my mucus looked fine. she asked why we were writing down the sperm results and interested in our lifestyle changes to improve them and congratulated us on the improvemnts in the morphology (its now 85% abnormal which aint great but bytter than 95% a year ago) i felt comfortable asking her about whether she thought the timing was ok and she said she thought it was perfect. after i asked her about the cyclogest and she started by saying she didnt think there was any point, but she asked me why i thought i should have it - explained i thought i had low prog as have spotting etc and she ummed and ahhed a bit and said well maybe. then i said this was our last go and what would she do in my shoes. she just said 'go for it, if its the last last go you've nothing to loose, i'll get mr R to agree to it, he'll do anything i say!' i could've kissed her - she was so human about it all - she spent much longer with us than usual and explained things so much better. she even said it would def work cos she did it and she is lucky  i asked her if she had orange knickers on too as they are a must and we had a good laugh about that, so all in all i feel much more happy about it all.
dh is just picking up the cyclogest now and so i can finally join in with the botty bomb club  a question, how far up do they go - am intending to use the back door method but not sure how far to push?

so thats that, back to the sofa for me now, dh will kill me if he finds out i'm on here - i promised to stay laying down but am bored and just had to find out about julie....
laters all
kj x


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hey Keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeemjay

The basting sounds perfect - and great news about the timing.  This could be the one for you - I'm glad you're feeling more positive.

Victoria
xxx


----------



## Aliday

What can I say Julie, I'm so sorry.I  realise what you are going through,many of us here have lost little angels too, just make time for yourself and DP    
Donna ,sorry on your BFN, sometimes its hard to be positive when you keep on getting knocked back, spoil yourselves.
Good luck to Victoria and Moosey hope the levels will rise.
I,ve just come back from clinic and suprise suprise have overstimmed again but only 8 folls this time , so heading for follicle reduction and basting on Thurs. Will be wearing my orange knickers(from H&M) loud and proud 
Good luck to Keemjay and all others in 2ww and beyond. I'll soon be joining you and going nutty too.
Aliday


----------



## BunBun

Julie I wish there was something I could say or do for you. I hope you & your DP will be ok - take care of yourself. 
We're all here for you.
Wishing Victoria & Moosey all the best for tomorrow  .
Enjoy your 2ww keemjay & hope you keep sane &  .


----------



## topsham

only just logged on as we had to move the computer to re-decorate....Julie I am so so sorry sweetheart, my love, prayers and mint areos are with you honey.

No news from the estate agents yet, still mulling over the offer. Tested this morning...i know too early! it was -ve holding out for wednesday but as Julie said these sought of things don't happen for me either! trying to stay upbeat.

love Laurie covered in white gloss !!!!! xx

again Julie, sending you a huuuuuuge cuddle and a snickers xxx


----------



## greeners

Hello ladies, I've been logging onto my 'local site' lately so haven't kept up-to-date with all the IUI girls - sorry!  

I hope everyone's okay - there are so many of you to keep up with!  

********** - so sorry about your loss.  It seems that there's so much excitment around a positive result after the dreaded 2ww and then some of us have to go through the emotions of losing what we've longed for - keep your chin up honey   X

Positive thoughts to all the 2ww's    , especially Laurie as she comes from my part of the world!!!

I went to the local Devon and Cornwall meet on Saturday and there was a representative there from the NHS talking about free treatment at certain clinics from April - unfortuntately, I was late for the meeting (went to the wrong venue - long story!  ) so I missed her talk.  I've e-mailed her for some info so once I get a web address for the info pack I'll let you all know.

I'll be going for my second IUI in April - hopefully - and may even get it for free - who knows!

Baby dust to everyone XXX


----------



## Donna Taylor

Julie  - I am so sorry to hear your news hope your are as OK as you can be. I am hear if you need to talk you have been wonderfull to me over last few weeks  

KJ -  Basting sounds great and nurse sounds lovely. good luck on your 2ww everything crossed that this is the one for you!

Tried phoning hospital but wasn't able to speak to anyone today! left messages but nobody got back to me! by my calculations we should be OK and wont miss it because of easter, my only problem is think basting will be 29th April and I finish my current nannying job on the 31st so may be difficult to get time off! will have to see

Thank you to each and everyone of you I have had a tough few days and you guys are the only ones that I have got me through, strange when people I have known for years cant help but strangers can, Thanks guys xx

Donna xx


----------



## cathyA

Just popped in to check on everyones news. I've felt a bit fraught all day!

Julie (and Laurie)- don't say miracles don't happen to you. They just haven't happened this time. I know its very crass but one little miracle is that you found this website and you know that even if no one else does, we understand your pain entirely. (And we're the only ones to be able to send you cyberchoc - so heres some minature heros - because you are (does that make sense!))

KJ - glad it went well. A little tip - when you've 'dealt' with the torpedo do a little 'clench'! You'll notice the difference straight away!!    Be thinking of you tonight!!

Molly - hi and i'm fine thanks - con appt not until 1st April - a good day to go - I should give him something to laugh about! 

VIL & Moosey - chewing my nails on your behalf. Really hope the blood tests are good.

Cathy


----------



## keemjay

cathy - i'm practising clenching right now    thanks for the twinny vibes earlier 

dh is a happy  as he is now officially off the hook - we have decided for def that we arent going to cycle again - he has had 2 coffees this avo and has now gone to the pub for a 'real' beer with our neighbour. we are having dinner at their house in a little while...he came back earlier with a lovely bunch of gerberas and was planning dinner till we got invited out - he is a complete star   
I have been trying to organise keeping myself busy on the 2ww - have lots of work on already, now trying to organise the evenings. unfortunately the 2ww is also going to involve some upsetting things too but it cant be helped - i have my mums neighbours funeral next mon and then easter sat would have been marcus' 3rd brithday - so emotionally its going to be a hard time...but in the whole scheme of things it reminds me that my life isnt soo bad, its just uppy downy alot...

aliday - am keeping you a seat warm in the 2ww 
anyone else  basting this week?

molly 
starr  for you too - where are you hun?

laters all

kj x


----------



## jess p

Hi,

Was late picking DP up from work cos trying to find out how Julie got on - absolutely gutted for you & DP, Julie ... you've really been so inspirational on this site ... a really gutsy girl!  I just hope you can pick yourself up again, it really couldn't have been more unfair.    But like you said, it does prove that this treatment can work for you.     
Sending you a BIG chocolate coated   

KJ - glad Aussie Meg has put you straight about timings - she's a gem isn't she!  Not sure you should be asking nurses what underwear they're wearing!!!  

KJ - excuse my ignorance, not sure of your reasons for not wanting to do ivf - even on nhs?  

It's such a huge financial gamble for us.  I know DP & myself are v v lucky to have well paid jobs but it's still an awful lot of money if it doesn't work.  DP really resents the cost - I do too cos really need a new bathroom!!!!!!  Driving around in a clapped out M reg Fiesta (was DP's ex-wife's!!!!) so praying it will last a few more years!  

Would you consider adoption?  I'm interested in adopting from Russia as it would be a baby but apparently that's £5000 - so should we spend our £5k on ICSI or adopting ...aagh, this is soooooooo hard.  DP can only manage one step at a time where as I need a plan B all the time!  Think we can only afford 1 go at ivf so it will HAVE to work!!

Your basting did sound pretty perfect but it's no use analysing it - you've still got to get through that bloody 2ww!! Good luck!!

VIL & Moosey - hang on in there!  Hope the next tests are more positive.

Good luck to BunBun & CR.

On the orange knickers front (I've had my "colours done" & orange is a no-no for me but I guess not too many people will get to see them!!!), how about getting some nice white cotton knicks & using Dylon to dye them orange?!!  Could have a nice tie-dye effect!!!

Aussie Meg, thanks for all the great info/advice - have learnt far more from you than from the bloody consultant! Good luck - hope you're blooming!

Holly - come on, where is this NZ restaurant or was it just a cover for a very shady swinging scene?!

Off to watch Emmerdale, though not the same without Charity!

Jess xxx


----------



## starr

I'm here .......

Sorry been awol for a few days, been a mad week.

Try and do a few personals 1st though... ( have only scanned the boards quickly so sorry to those i've missed)

Keemy honey i'm so glad this basting went well today for you.... enjoy those b/bombs   they only need to go up a little way don't worry... . So sorry about your friend and sorry i've not been here in the run up to your baster   sending you loads of   

Julie you poor thing up and down. Miracles do happen just sometimes take a while xxx

Bun hope you news is better tommorow xxx

VIL and Moosey. Congrat on the pos tests, hope they continue, hope the homerton are looking after you both xx

Big hugs to all the bfn's, there's been so many lately. We must be due a run of good luck.

Well as for me. had appointment on weds last week re moving onto ivf. It was a really positive meeting and it's all looking ok to start d/regging about the 19th April ish. Dh is feeling better as well, i think it's the fact we've got a few weeks off and that we're trying something new. Sorry don't want to put down iui but it's been a year and we need to move on. 
Last week was rotten after that, 2 of mu aunts have suspected cancer. 1 really bad the other not so. Been hard to deal with all that. 
To cap my week of had really bad toothache so went to the dentist and she gave me antibiotics. Spent all of sat really ill... sick, headache, dizzy etc. well it appears i'm now allergic to penicillin to add to my woes. 

I'm hoping this week is better. I've rambled enough.....

Lots of love to you all....   
Love Starr xxx

ps i want to go the party, but dh won't., Will i have friends and not be the odd one out (norman no mates!!) If i come on my own??


----------



## keemjay

starr - mollys coming on her own - do come do do!!
sorry you've had a [email protected] week sweetie  but glad your appt went well and you now have a plan in hand 

jess - i dont want to go in to the reasons for not doing IVF on here cos its not fair on those who are moving on to it, but financial is a part of it - yeah we COULD stretch to it, but not sure i want to spend what money we do have chasing a dream that could lead to more heartache. also after 6 years we are just tired of it all, yes adoption is on the agenda but we have a lot of talking to do about that, but it would be in this country i think. i have a very good friend who adopted a baby boy 2 years ago and she is a tremendous inspiration to me. am happy to talk about this privately if you wish, but maybe not while i'm on the 2ww as i need to stay positive!!

laters kj x


----------



## starr

I've put my name down !!!

                    

for you Kim xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## g

Hi there,
I've just spent ages writing and when I posted it didn't arrive.
Julie I'm so sorry to hear your news my thoughts are with you
VIL,and Moosey -good luck.
Laurie I think that you and i are in the same boat. i should have tested on Thurs but sneeked in early only to get a BFN. I feel really stupid why couldn't I have waited and kept the dream alive a little longer. Still it may be that I tested too soon but I'm another one who knows these things don't happen to me.
I've also got the pain of AF knocking on the door and I'm feeling so down.
Dh is away at the moment and when he rang I just burst into tears. 
To top it all I got a letter from the hosp to confirm that the PCT won't be fundind my IVF in April AND I've had to do my own jab-which was full of air bubbles.
I thnk I need to lie down in a darkened room or go and wtch Corrie -that murder plot line might cheer me up.  

I'm so glad I have you ladies to talk to. 

Luv,
g


----------



## petal b

hi everyone,so much has happened.********** you have had me in tears when i read your message i am so sorry,life can be so cruel.i am thinking of you                                                                                                          hollyc hows everything going with you hope you are well.good luck to everyone who is testing soon or who are on their two week wait


----------



## AussieMeg

**********, a big cuddle to you. Honestly the next few months will be difficul. My little angel was due on this Thursday and it is still hard BUT (and you will hear this time and time again) at least they know now that you can get pg so strangely that is a great sign for the doctors and is a little miracle in itself. If there is anything I can do please pm me.

Kim it sounds like the msot perfect basting experience. I am so excited for you/ So now lots of red juices and capsicum etc,pure pineapple juice for days 3 to 7 and lots of visualisation. Don't spend too long on your feet if you can help it and definately no lifting or in your case climbing on benches. Of course you will need to call the baby oscar after your little acting effort to get the cyclogest. Well done girl

Topsham and G all I can say is SILLY GIRLS--(allthough I am being hypocritical because I would have done it too!)

VIL and Moosey, I am trying to figure out what level you should be 21 days post ov for a late implantation. Implantation will occur between day 5 and 12 for abot 90% of women.(I implant on day 3 or 4) and 6% of women implant between days 12 and 17 so that could explain the HCG. If Moose is a late implanter than the HCG for the test tomorrrow should be about 75 so got my fingers crossed. It is always difficult as the hossie's always use the standard results and we are all so special here. At this early stage the HCG will not rise once the embryo has died even though the embryo will keep growing for 3 or 4 days and the HCG will stay in your system but at a reducing level for this period or longer.


Best wishes to everyone else
Megan


----------



## *looby*

Julie - sorry just seems so inadequate    am thinking of you xxx

Kim - Will make sure i have something orange with me all the time for your 2WW, i know this sounds strange - did it for Candy too        

VIL - Will be thinking of you and moosey tomorrow - i dont think the level sounds too bad, around 24-26 would be worrying, Fingers crossed xx

Starr - Look forward to meeting you at the party  

Molly   

Love to everyone else - me and Jnr need our sleep 
Nite Nite 

Looby xxx

Ps KJ - i would love to be resting but i am back at work - a lovely trip to woking today   xxx


----------



## Candy

Kim, I am glad the basting went well, equally pleased to hear that you have come to a decison, even if it was one of the hardest ones you have had to make, I am sure it was the right thing for you, everything crossed 4 this 2ww.

Molly, hope you are ok.

JulieA, sorry to read your news my heart goes out to you.

Victoria, I hope that the levels have risen, keeping everything crossed for you.

Party sounds fun, hope you all have a great time, I know the couple of times I have mentioned meeting up, everyone poo pooed the idea, must be just me 

Candy x

Love to all


----------



## Donna Taylor

Just a quick note to wish, Bun Bun, VIL AND Moosy good luck for tommorow will be thinking of you all
xx


----------



## keemjay

candy - i never used to fancy the big meet ups - still dont - but an adult party seemed a much better idea for me and now that know people a bit better and we have such a great IUI posse i am keen to put names to faces.  just think by then you will be cuddling your little bundle  think the last time you mentioned it we were all still quite new to eachother - dont remember any poo pooing going on and it def wasnt anything about you!!!!!

looby - you should've come to see me today!! i live in woking! make sure you tell me if you come again and we can have coffee!

meg - thanks for your reminders about what/not to do/eat - def wont be climbing on windowsills. am going to have to be careful at work this week as the little boy is a right heffalump - think obese 2 yr old who does very little to help himself move - tomoz i have to help his g'ma pick him up from a respite home where he is staying overnight and transport him home, a right military manoevre - dont know whats best/worst to carry - all his equipment or him!! will try and be discreet and do lots of  journeys carrying small amounts....

g -   to you sorry your feeling so down, must be hard having dh away

VIL and moosey - hope you've both got your orange knickers on, or any knickers at all in V's case  sending you lots and lots and lots and lots and lots of         for tomorrow

right off to enjoy the delights of botty bombs. i'm on 400mg once a day - does that sound about right 

night night

kj


----------



## lilly2k3

Kim- I am so glad that you got a nurse that you could ask about all the things which were worrying you. Good luck for your 2ww.  

Aliday- Good luck for the reduction and basting on Thursday   

CR- congrats on the lovely follies! Good luck for the baster on Wednesday. 

Victoria and Moosey- Sorry to hear that things are not going all to smoothly for you two. I hope it is because of late implantation and all is really fine. Sending loads of   hope the news is better tomorrow.


Meg- I think you should put yourself on our list two, you deserve it.

Julie- I am so sorry to hear your news. Life is just not fair some times but we have to believe that some day it will be our turn to have that perfect miracle.


----------



## CR

Sorry I haven't been on this evening so far, I have been playing dot to dot all evening on my usually very clear skin!!  Long game!!!  I am just so spotty with all these injections.  Hopefully it will clear up soon....

I couldn't find any orange knickers today, scoured M&S twice.  Any clues were to find any??
Not sure about the tie-dye effect  

Thanks Lilly2k3 for your good vibes for Wednesday basting.  Just done my Pregnyl injection.  So glad they are all over for time being.

Keemjay - I'm basting for first time this Wednesday.  Will you be 2 days behind me?
And Aliday, you 1 day behind?

Can someone advise best course of action with cyclogest - I seem to think that back door approach is best? (best for whom!!!!)  And can anyone advise how far (in metric or finger measurements!!) you have to insert?  And sorry, but I need to ask, how long do you have to wait for the cyclogest to work?  What I mean is, what happens should you need to go to the toilet, when can this safely be done after cyclogest insertion?  Sorry, but these questions play on my mind!!  I am sure you have got used to my constant supply of questions by now!!

Juile - So so sorry to hear your news today.  I really feel like I have been living it with you.  Sorry I don't mean to demean what you must be feeling.  Words seem so inadequate, as others have said.  Just feel like we are all in this together and living everyone's ups and downs.  Look after yourself and DP.  But please don't say that miracles don't happen to you, they WILL, it's just a case of when.  Take good care. 

Holly - you seem to be very quiet about your swinging weekend   

hi to everyone i have missed jess p and anyone else, and real goods vibes going to VIL&Moose and Bun Bun for tomorrow.

crxxx


----------



## Candy

Gosh Kim is it in July, I haven't looked, I never really fancied the big meet ups either, maybe if this goes well we could arrange an IUI one later in the year.  I think your dose sounds the same as I had for IVF.

Good luck with basting CR, I used the back door and had no mess at all, not sure what that says about my a*rse lol ... anyway I only inserted just inside so it didn't hang out if that makes sense ..... actually guys never admited this b4, but I always got DH to do it    

Love to all


----------



## *looby*

Kim - Sorry     my next meeting with this group will be in watford !! But i will let you know when it come round to being in Woking again  

Candy - DH does everything like that for me too    I like to think it keeps them involved    
The Party is in September In wickford - are you coming ??

Hope you all have a good day
Looby xxx


----------



## keemjay

aaah julie thats the spirit girl, we ARE all amazing strong people, i dont know how we all get thru each day, let alone keep smiling thru it, sometimes i think we have all been chosen to go thru this for a reason, and its because we are all so special and will be able to cope with it better than the average woman 
so lets hear it for us all.....raise your glasses (non alcoholic) and toast ourselves today 
glad you are feeling so positive hunny 

candy - dh was intersted in the cyclogest, but then he's always had a bit of a fascination of that part of me, but never let him near it  lol hope he's not reading - shouldnt have said that   (in hagrid voice) 
it was an interesting procedure but with a cathy clench all was well  did have a terrible nights sleep tho 
oh and the party is in sept, wish you could be there but bubs will still be too little to leave eh?  
IUI meet would be great too.....

CR - i got my orange knicks from top shop....

right off to get the heffalump home

kj x


----------



## cathyA

KJ - glad you followed my advice. Now you just need to wait for the white poo!!!  (Sorry TMI - ps - hope I'm not the only one!?!  )

and...while we're on the subject (of cyclogest... not the other!) - CR good luck for tomorrow. The back door method seems to be the less messy and it seems its best to do it before bedtime so that you don't need to 'go' soon afterwards! Apparently the little bombs dissolve within about 1/2 hour so just cross your legs til then if you get caught short!

Julie - lovely to hear that you're feeling chirpy this am. Send the sunshine this way please when you've finished with it 

Its true what KJ says about being chosen for this particular journey. My lil sis (who i've told you has two kiddies, just by clicking her fingers... or some other part of her anatomy... perhaps that where I'm going wrong?!) is moving house in 6 weeks and is having a serious nervous breakdown over it. She really can't cope at all and keeps ending up in floods of tears etc etc. I know we've all moved house and its stressful but really... I mean....I just know tht this cr$p that we're all going through would have been more than she could have dealt with. Don't mean to run her down but it is true what KJ says.

sorry... enough serious stuff. Have you noticed on the party board that theres a suggestion to do a colour theme rather than fancy dress. think thats a good idea...safer if you're walking into a room full of people youv'e never met before! Not sure what you'd have made of my Lara Croft!!!  or dhs Spiderman    (sorry last fancy dress was Superheros!)

Enough enough.. must work

Cathy

PS Laurie and Charlie     (Charlie have read your posts on the nurses board - are you going to change our fortunes?)


----------



## Holly C

Hi Everyone

Sorry I've not been around much - I don't know where the time goes!  Good to hear that you are doing your best to bounce back JulieAngle - you are inspirational!  If you feel like you want to crash tho - it's allowed!

Well the weekend was interesting....but no sign of swinging - phew!  However things between DH and I were rather fraught for one reason or another.... The hotel wasn't anywhere near as good as the other we stayed in in Wells Next to the Sea - The Crown.  The food there is great so I would recommend it JessP if you get up that far.  KJ if you want a NZ restaurant in London there are two - one is Suze of Mayfair just off Oxford Street 02074913237 - it doesn't look NZish but the food and the wine list is antipodean.  The other is The Providores in Marylebone - more expensive but you can star spot there as Madge, Gwynnie and Cate Blanchett are all regulars - 02079356175

I'm feeling really flat and I know we are all trying to be positive but I'm struggling - which is unlike me.  DH and I don't seem to be communicating very well.  Mostly we are great but sometimes one of us says something and the other picks it up the wrong way and we get in a pickle.  It's never serious just frustrating.  He's feeling really motivated and positive and said that he didn't think our first cycle would work and was optimistic about the next one.  I'm not so sure as we are still waiting for the clinic to come back to us as they suggested only 1 or 2 cycles of IUI before going to ICSI..... he also said that he thinks I need to find a more structured job - arrrgghhh!  Hello!  It's not like its an ideal time to be job hunting right now!  So as you can see these things have really wound me up.  I have explained to him my point of view and he understands now but I felt annoyed that it had to be explained to him in the first place....  Sorry for rant!  Infertility is such a strain and I find it really hard to just get on with normal life.... I'm sure you have all seen the adverts for tonights programme on IVF on ITV?  I've asked DH to watch it so that he can appreciate the emotions etc that come with it....

Enough!  Thinking of you all and feel so lucky that I found you!

Love
Holly C xxxx

PS
Is it too late to register for the dinner in September?


----------



## cathyA

Holly - sorry you're having one of 'those' times. Men are from Mars etc... I'm sure we all have them and you're not alone. I can't get on with a 'proper job' at the mo - I do a few little jobs cos i can't seem to give all my attention to one thing.... or anything at the mo. Perhaps writing down how you both feel and then reading each others notes might be less confrontational?

Anway... get yourself booked in for the party. We've all got to buy tickets which aren't on sale yet so you'll be fine. It could end up as a bit of an IUI takeover!

Now... Julie. The white doggie doos were full of chalk, put in so that the parkkeeper could see them easily and remove the offending article!! See... you learn something every day!! 

repeat after me.... must do some work, must do some work!


----------



## Holly C

You do make me laugh Julie

      

Holly


----------



## mimhg

Hello to everyone

Its been a long time since I was on here, i had two failed attempts at iui last year, and then just needed to take some time out...... and forget all about fertility treatment etc........ there are lots of new names on here, but some old ones too......

Hello to kimj/keemjay, starr and candy.........  im not sure if there are any others on here that i knew from last year....... hello to everyone else...........   

To those that remember me, I decided to take some time out after the 2nd negative iui, and had a nice holiday and just started to enjoy life a bit, as the rocky rollercoaster road of IF was really getting to me and DH........ and our plan was to begin this year under the direction of marian glenvilles clinic looking at our diets and supplement intake etc, which we have been doing since january...... we feel now that we are ready to continue with the iui again which we hope to start again after easter......... so hoping that I can join you all again, for fun laughter and maybe the odd tear or two.........

looking forward to getting to know you all, and hoping that all our meetings on here are brief and we all get our BFP........

love michelle


----------



## mimhg

hi ********** thanks for the welcome, yes its very true how this site really can help you through this......... i know last year when i needed it most it was a real life saver.......... knowing that you are not the only one going through it and that people know exactly how you feel.........

I have just been reading back on a few pages, im really sorry that you have had it so tough recently I hope that you and your dh can work through it together, i will say a little prayer for you, for all of us that we will all have our prayers answered soon ........... 

ps ( i am in no way shape or form a bible basher) ha ha


----------



## mimhg

yeah i know what you mean I do that quite often, when im feeling really happy and positive i say nice little sweet murmurings etc, but oh boy when im negative or feeling down those sweet murmurings turn into       and a few of these two    

take care 

love michelle xx


----------



## keemjay

hiya mimhg  wondered where you had got to! nice to have you back, mizz did the marilyn glenville thang too - is the clinic Viveka or something? good luck for your next cycle 
as you can see i'm still here  but if all goes well i will be off to the BFP board in 2 weeks time - see how positive I am  

julie - loved you poem - 1 a day from now on please 

cathy - yes had the experince of white poo this morning  luckliy i only do one at night or i would have had the same prob as julie....

Holly - sorry your swinging wekend wasnt as good as you hoped and that you and dh are a bit niggly. it happens and its not surprising really ...and no, now is not the time to be looking at new jobs, new hobbies maybe as a distraction but not new jobs  unfortunately sometime you do have to do the explaining and its annoying, but its only cos they are men and just quite get it  you will get thru this, just try and keep calm and snuggle up together and keep lovin eachother

gotts fly, am off to cinema to see hitch/ed?

luv ya all 

kj x


----------



## jess p

That's it! I'm getting a job in Julie's office - or any other office, so I can spend all day on P.C. & eat tons of chocolate!!   

It takes me ages to read all the stuff when I rush home to get on iui girls before DP gets home! & site keeps crashing. Aaagh!  Mind you - will get my own back with all school holidays!  
Perhaps should get perfect job as school secretary? (Have to clean up poo & sick though   , so may be not!)

KJ - great to hear you being so positive... really keeping everything crossed for you!                        

Sorry if I was a bit nosey earlier - didn't mean to be, just got myself a bit stressed about ivf - not going to think about it til it happens now! Really going to enjoy next few weeks!

Mind you - feel I've really missed out on botty bombs - DP will be disappointed when I tell him!!  

Holly - sorry weekend break not so hot.  So annoying when you look forward to something & it's not quite what you hoped.  Hope DH doesn't say any other crazy ideas about job hunting when ttc - otherwise you'll wish you'd traded him in on a swingers weekend!
Hope you're feeling more positive soon.  

Sorry, can't remember who said about us being special - think you must be right - got to be superhuman to get through this but if we can cope with this ...

Is anyone going to watch the ivf series - not sure if I dare - hate all that crying!!  Also puts DP off.

Sorry ladies - have been unfaithful to you (Site crashed so went elsewhere!!) - went on some strange site (hope this doesn't offend anyone), think it's mothers 35 plus.  Some v strange cases on there! Quite a long list of older pregs which was good for me - one was 46 & another is 49 & trying!! 

Cathy - had no idea about the chalk in dog poo! You are obviously an expert... you can be my dog poo phone a friend!!    

CR - Good luck on Weds tons of       to you.
Also Aliday for Thursday.

Almost wish I was having another iui - feel bit left out but not missing Clomid!

Julie - good on ya girl ... so glad you're feeling bit better ... you are a little ray of sunshine! 

G- really sorry you're having to go through all this on your own - don't forget, we're here & thinking of you.   

 to Laurie, Donna, Starr, Lilly, VIL & Moosey & Aussie Meg & anyone else I might have forgotten!

Jess x


----------



## jess p

Laurie - just been on 2ww - are you testing tomorrow?

If so, the VERY best of luck! 
Jess xxxx


----------



## petal b

good luck to everyone who is testing soon.julieangle i don't know how you do it.i think you could teach me how to be postive you will have to start up a class


----------



## g

Hi there,
I'm a bit happier today , yesterday was a real down day for me. AF hasn't arrived so there may still be some hope.

I went to the dentist today. Kept saying to myself 'Remember when she says OPEN WIDE she means your mouth!' Think I've been having scans for too long.If I'd got it wrong I'd have caused a sensation.  

Dh is home tonight so I'm feeling better and am looking forward to a cuddle.

Luv
g


----------



## CR

hi all

just a quickie cos i am finding the site is just soooo slow tonight.  basting tomorrow.  nervous, excited, optimistic, pessimistic, scared, worried, apprehensive, happy!!  i am sure you ALL could have told me the emotions i would be feeling for my first iui.  all seems a bit surreal and like it's not happening to me.  (also concerned that both other girls at my clinic - Holly and Julie, got bfn in last couple of weeks.  And feel guilty for you girls should mine very very possibly not go that way, and yet think it will be the same as Julie and Holly).  It's such a minefield of emotions.  Sure will become real when all and sundry are down the business end tomorrow morning!!  Sorry for my ramblings.

geeee, my game of spot to spot, sorry dot to dot, is getting even longer as more and more spots appear on my face.  is this usual with the injections??  still making me feel like a teenager instead of a 30 something.

julie - sooooo glad you are feeling so much more positive.  you really are one strong all round good (chocolate) egg.  bet you can't wait for easter!!??

kj - keeping 'em crossed for you.

holly - real sorry to hear you and DP are not having the best of times.  it will get better i am very sure.  sending you and DP a lovely big  .  you were so supportive when i was a newbie to this site.  now it's my turn to return the favour.  can you both get out in the promised warmer sunnier weather promised in the next day or so?  bit of sunshine makes everything seem just that little bit rosier.

anyway will check in tomorrow and let you all know if i have survived the procedure!!
sure i will have more questions for you lovely ladies!!!   

take good care everyone.

crxxxx


----------



## keemjay

hi all 
just a quickie as off to work again...

CR - hope it all goes well today, it is wierd and emotional the first time - i felt quite tearful, but its really ok, nothing to worry about....sending you lots of     and   

something i keep meaning to ask - doea anyone else have any little rituals they have to do on basting day? we have a thing where we assign a song to each cyle and it has to played over and over in the car on the way to and from the clinic( lucky we live close ) this time it was a Beth Orton song which had the line 'today is whatever you want it to be...' the time before it was 'this is the last time' by keane (yeah right, like THAT helped!) just wondered if anyone else does these daft things?

btw - i didnt get the white dog poo thing - who exactly feeds dogs chalk? or have i got the wrong end of the stick?

hitch was good - give it a big  for boys and girls

molly  hope your ok sweetie

better fly

love and  to all

kj x


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi Girlies

  Moosey and I had a bit of good news yesterday although we'll have to wait for the scan in a fortnight to know whether we're out of the woods.  Moosey's hCG had more than doubled and doubled again in four days, rising from 37 on Friday to 186 yesterday.  Apparently progesterone also good.

The nurse said that the hCG's slow start could still be a sign of problems to come     but that this hCG and the fact Moosey has had no bleeding at all were good signs.

I'm still absolutely pooing my (orange) pants but given that we both thought it was all going to be over yesterday afternoon it's very nice to know there's still hope.    

Loadsa love to all of you

Victoria

PS - G     at your "Open Wide" story!!!


----------



## lilly2k3

Julie- It is good to hear that you have managed to pick yourself up so soon. I admire your spirit 

Holly- grrrr men, I’m sure that you will sort it out soon. I think fertility treatment can be such a strain on couples. 

Mimhg- Hi  

Kim- I'm glad to see you feeling so positive. The white poo dose not sound to good though  

Victoria and moosey- Congratulations on the good results. I'm so glad it is starting to look good for you two.

Cathy- Chalk? was it added to all dog food then? It sounds strange, there is a local phone in show where i live and i listen before bed. they were talking about white dog poo and how it seems to have disapered now. I would never have thought of your explanation!

Girls this fascination of poo at the moment is quite strange!

I could not get on this site last night, I just got a message saying it was broken!!!
I did not know what to do with myself, Just wanted to say thank you all for being here when I have needed it. I now know what it would have been like without you all and I DON'T LIKE IT !!!!!
Have just been to get blood taken at my clinic for prog test to check that I did indeed ov this cycle. After last cycle, I am so nervous for the results tonight. It is like a half way 2ww, it could be all over tonight but I hope not!


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Julie - you truely are the Fertility Friends Poet Laureate and a total star as well!!!  

Thanks  

Victoria
xxx

PS Lilly2K3 - good luck with the results.


----------



## cathyA

Ok .....so i've got myself labeled as the dog poo expert!  . The manufacturers used to put chalk in the tins of dog food but now they don't hence no more white poo.... unless you're taking cyclogest!  

Anyone else watch the IVf prog? I thought it was very lightweight and everyone laughed and smiled a lot and had  happy endings. G - you would have felt very at home .... lots of legs all over the place. Also, a couple of bad hairdo's and one nasty poncho. See that'll get you watching next week won't it!!

VIL & Moosey  - sounds very good. Congrats. Glad to hear you've got pants on to poo in Vic! (Sorry - I said no more poo talk didn't I!)

Hows Laurie?  

and a big   for Lilly

Have a good day girlies,

CAthy


----------



## Holly C

Morning Everyone!

Thanks so much for all your good and wise words yesterday!  You all got me smiling again and now the sun is out and it's looking like it's going to be a very good day    We both watched the IVF prog last night and I agree Cathy - it wasn't altogether realistic.  Still it was good for DH to watch as he is one of those 'one step at a time' boys and hadn't wanted to look too far into the future and contemplate things not working out...  It was a good chance for us to have a chat and it feels like we are back on track again.

CR - I too would be delighted for you to get a BFP - and that goes for anyone who has struggled with infertility.  We all know how much each of us wants a little angel - so we celebrate everyone's success and support each other's difficult times too. Wishing you heaps of     for basting day today!!  The clinic treat you so well and let you have your own room to watch tele before the procedure.  Very relaxing and calm.  Oh and by the way - I'm still getting spots   aaaaghhhhh!

********** - I'm beginning to think you were a court jester in a former life either that or a Girl Guide Leader!!  You are sooo good at rallying round to keep the troops smiling!!  Hope you and DP are doing ok after your rough time of it   and here's some more galaxy....

Lilly - wishing you heaps of luck today with your scan      I tried to log on after the IVF prog last night on tele and I think lots of others also did and that's why the site crashed  

VIL and Moosey - things are sounding v positive so lets just hope they remain that way and hope that you can try not to stress in the next couple of weeks - easier said than done tho  I know!  

Laurie - thinking of you today and everything is crossed for you    

Charlie - you too!!

Hi Donna - what a stressful time you have had!  I hope it's all going to work out next time for you with the new nursery and starting treatment too  

KJ -   you sound v chirpy and positive!  We haven't had any rituals yet but just might have to think some up starting of course with the orange knickers! Do like your taste in music and have been meaning to ask how on earth did you manage to get V festival tickets?? Apparently they had 18,000 calls in the first 4 minutes!  Missed out on Coldplay ones too - so it sounds like lady luck is definitely smiling on you both   

Hey ya JessP - I'm dreading school holidays when you will be online more often - how on earth will I get anything done  

Hi mimhg - welcome back to the madhouse!!

Where ya been Molly?  Hope your natural 2ww is going ok??  No more Wallace and Grommit episodes with the microwave??!!  

BunBun - thinking of you - have there been any developments  

Big Hello's too to PetalB, G, Greeners, Hidyhi, Alex28, Gilly2 and of course everyone out there!!


----------



## Holly C

ooooooo spoooooky Julie!!  My physic abilities are working!!  Okay... alright.... I can see you can be a bit cheeky ohhh and what's that ahhhh I've got someone here who says.... what's that my love.....something about a brown teapot or a jug.... hmmmm does that mean anything to you??  

ha haa haaa    

Holly xxxxxx


----------



## jess p

Hey guess what? have managed to sneak on here at lunch time! Got crowd of 5 year olds asking me what I'm laughing at... er white dog poo, mad Julie & legs akimbo!!  

Let's hope they don't tell their parents or I'll have TONS of time to waffle on when I collect P45!

Had row with DP last night cos he reckons I spend more time with computer than with him - maybe it's cos I get more sense out of the computer?!

Had lots of tears cos suddenly felt all emotional - think it's cos waiting for ivf appt & knew I'd end up watching that stupid programme.  Must have filmed tons of couples to get those lucky buggers!!  

I agree about the poncho & the haircuts Cathy - at least my hair is ok & I have a nice warm coat!!!! 

Obviously ivf is a doddle & everyone gets it on the nhs & the drugs really aren't that bad at all!! yeah right!  Sorry ... will try much harder to be a positive bunny    like our Julie - must eat more chocolate!!

GOOD LUCK ALL YOU 2WW & CRAZY BASTERS!!!!


----------



## Lucy Lou

Girlies,

i'm still laughing at Cathy's dodgy Poncho comment!!  

After saying i wouldn't watch last nights programme i did & its done me no favors at all !!! last night DH said "see it works first time for some people" and this morning my mother rang to ask if i'd seen it, we come from Yorkshire & i was born at the hospital they showed, she suggested i went back to Leeds for my treatment ( 2hours drive!) as "it seems to work up there" such words of wisdom !!!!

I'm up for a job at Julies office, we aren't allowed to eat at our desks, very unfair with all this cyber chocolate about.

good luck for all those about to test, looks like my 2nd go will be Easter Saturday if scan on Monday is ok, lets hope chocolate is good for IUI as i plan to spend the rest of Easter sitting on the sofa eating it!!

Fingers crossed for VIL & Moosey

Lucy Lou xxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Aaagghhh Lucy Lou - those well meaning comments really do your head in don't they!  Yeah everyone got a happy ending - blimmen dodgy poncho, bad hair and all!!  Right that's it I'm gonna get hair extensions and a chav wardrobe that's what we're doing wrong girls!  Is there no justice!!!

Holly C xx


----------



## moosey

Hey everyone, hope you are all well

Wow julie, you are really mad at this lady with the football team.  I can see your point.  I work in housing and am amazed at what people expect from housing departments, some do expect a palaces with expansive gardens and things.  

How is she getting £40k, thats more than I earn in a year! 

I have my fingers crossed for all of those in the 2WW, and for those get ready for basting etc...  Big hugs to all those who hav BFN's and   for you Julie, I know it is very belated, but I was really sad and shocked when I heard your news.  Good on you for not letting the ******** grind you down.

Is AussieMeg really the fountain of all knowledge?  Is there any question she does not know?  From now on, she will be my oracle!  Big congrats on your BFP as well!  

take it easy  

Moose


----------



## CR

afternoon all.

julie, me and dp saw the same newspaper article in the clinic waiting room funnily enough on monday.  and our reaction was exactly same.  it's absolutely maddening.  

basting over.  all went ok.  had some terrific ovulation pains in the night, woke me up.  clinic confirmed this morning that i had ovulated on one side and was just about to on the other side.  it was such a simple procedure!  other than all the cramping pains.  don't know what i was worried about.  after all, all your girls lived to tell the tale.  got the botty bullets starting tonight, can't wait  

good news vil and moosey.  will keep 'em crossed for you both.

thanks holly and julie for your kind words.  and glad holly you are feeling a bit better.  

oh nearly forgot to say - the new embreyologist at the t.wells clinic is the same embreyologist that was featured on the ivf programme last night.  can you believe, i didn't recognise her this morning, but the nurse was telling me, as she was busy with the great big spectulum thing.  i only saw her about 5 times this morning and didn't make the connection.  

can't wait for julie's next poetry instalment...... 

got to go back to the sofa, got a dvd to watch, if i can keep my peepers open long enough.

hi to everyone, hope you are having an afternoon filled with chocolate and julie's poetry!!!
crxxx


----------



## Holly C

CR - excellent!  So pleased it all went so well!  Oooohhh does that mean the new embryologist is lucky then!!!  They seem to have a few new staff starting there - the clinic is growing.  Obviously they must be getting some BFPs! More        for you hun!

Julie - I soooo know what you mean! It just makes you sooo furious being a good law abiding middle class citizen....hmph!  Good joke tho  ! 

Moosey - you sound v calm well done!!  Meg is the best!  Don't know how we will cope without her when she's too busy with a little one to log on!

Gorgeous day so decided to put the washing out to dry - a lovely white wash.... well it was until the wind got up and it blew the free standing thingy over  

Slaters......

Holly C xxxxxxx


----------



## cathyA

Just popped in to say CR ... don't forget the Cathy clench tonight!

And Julie.. deep breaths now. Totally agree with what you're saying. And    for the joke. So you are a dib dib dibber? I'm an ex ranger guide/young leader who defected to the Scouts as a Beaver leader (titter ye not). Met dh there who was the Group Scout Leader and had a guard of honour of 6 year old beavers with single red roses at my wedding. AAAhhhh! 

Lucy - good to hear form you. How's CARE? Take it then that you won't be nipping up to Jimmys just yet then?!

Supposed to be elsewhere on the net so must dash.

TTFN
Cathy


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

hey ladies

need some possitive vibes and info from you wise ladies

today im cd 12 and so far drugs have been clomid 100mg cd2-6 and puregon 100iu day 4-6-8 - had day 10 scan on mon but no follicles worth couting so had another jab of 100iu of puregon-today im cd 12 and had another scan and still lots of "tiny" follicles so have been given 150iu puregon tonight and tomorrow night and re scan fri- just need some hope that we will get some follicles ? and how long they will keep me going before canx this cycle!

my history is serve pcos and anovualtory!

thanks girls!

love

Mez
xxxx


----------



## Candy

New home ladies, may it bring lots of BFP's !!

Cx


----------



## Candy

New home this way ladies ---> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=24581.new#new

Wishing you lots of luck Mez, fingers crossed.

Cathy I wasn't impressed either very fluffed over and smiley, watched incase friends and family did and commented, I wanted to know how it would be portrayed, was pleased for the couple whose husband had cancer though as wa sthere last chance, can't believe never couple had to pay anything though !

Victoria, so pleased to hear the levels rising.

Love to all x

Special hugs to Molly, Kim and welcome back Michelle


----------



## MollyW

Phew - lucky I saved this mammoth post as Candy just beat me to it... 
 Candy x



Sorry not been posting - works pretty manic at the moment.  

Kim -   So you've made the decision that this is the last tx. You are so brave to do it and you have all  the   vibes I can muster to help you get a BFP this time. The basting all sounded very positive so keep shoving those botty bombs up your   and stay positive - YOU ARE GOING TO DO IT!!!  

VIL & Moosey - great news about the bloods  look forward to meeting you both in September (but I hope you'll have your knickers on  ). 

Lily - good luck for the blood results tonight.  Really hope you get a good progesterone result and can enjoy  the rest of the 2ww...

Cathy - I couldn't bring myself to watch the IVF programme. I probably would have done if I was on my own, but I'd have blubbed all the way through it I expect and didn't want to upset DP!    at your April Fools Day appt with the c/s!  I think you are now a Beaver Leader of a different kind   

Any news Laurie?  And CharlieZoom, did you get a   ?

Holly - glad you and DP are close again.  This tx can be so devisive as its really stressful. KJ made me  at the little ritual before the basting. Our only ritual is being very snappy at each other in the morning, then a tension in the air you could cut with a knife in the car on the way to the hospital - and then this huge relief when it's done. I find the 2ww a piece of cake after that!

Julie - you are right to be mad at those leeches. I hate that sort of thing. I once lived next door to a family with 9 kids and both parents were on benefits (really lazy didn't want to work).  One day a satellite dish was being put up and I remarked on it to their little boy as he was going in after school and he said "Yeah, it's great isn't it - and we've got DVD and Widescreen..." and this was YEARS ago when they were both really expensive! GRRR!   Anyway sweetie, hope you are doing okay otherwise...  

Dragoon - hang in there. Not long to go now...and DO NOT TEST EARLY!!  

Lucy Lou   at your DP and Mum. Not very helpful at all.... Hope the easter   brings you a pressie...

CR - basting sounds F.A.B! Thunderbirds are GO!  

G -   at the dentists. It will never be the same for me again...

Gwen - hope your DH is feeling better. Enjoy the boys' birthday as best you can...   Hope the weekend's not too hard for you...

Mez -      for you. I think it really depends on the individual clinics, but it can take a while for follies to be ready. Are you on the maximum dose?

 to BunBun (hoping no news is good news  ), Looby Lou, Candy, AussieMeg, MarieLou, Abby, Jess, Ali, Angus, Aless (great you're back - thanks for asking after me - will post on IVF to you soon   ), Struthie an everyone I've missed...

Not much news from me - hoping for a natural miracle (any tips Looby?) Just off home to put my feet up...

  

Love Molly


----------



## g

****!  *****!  ****!

    

No time to chat.
Got to go and boil the Easter Bunny!

Luv
g


----------



## g

Just  read my post.

I don't know what happened!

I typed in 'Got to go and boil the Easter Bunny'.

Sex was the furthest thing from my mind at the moment.
Must have pressed the wrong button.

Now where's that rabbit. Put the water on!

Luv g


----------



## g

I give up.

My computer is haunted. Every time I refer to that seasonal rabbit -the one who delivers the eggs to the kids , my computer types something else.

I really give up.

Luv g


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi Everyone,

Wasn't able to post yesterday as couldn't get on here and just spent hours reading 2 days worth of posts so sorry if I don't mention people personally brain feels a bot scrambled now.
but    to everyone!

VIL and Moosy -  congratulations on levels rising fingers crossed everything is OK  

Julie -  I know it has been said already but you really are an inspiration! I have been feeling a bit pants last couple of days what with job and BFN but then I read your posts and think if you can stay positive and up beat then I'm sure I can!!

Telling the family tommorrow about new job! think that is when the $hit will really start to fly, as I am sure they don't believe I am actually going to go! been in tears everyday because with easter and holiday next week I only have the kids for another 5 days! I have looked after them more than there parents for the last 2 years it as been so much more than a job!
I am hoping working in a nursery will help as it has been so hard nannying and having TX only thing now is after this months try will have to wait a while before trying again as can't start a new job then take time off for scans etc especially when they don't know why! (can hardly tell them in my 3 months trail period - don't think it will go down well with employers) so hoping for a BFP this time!!!!
Finally got booked in for CD10 scan next Wednesday! took 2 days for me to be able to speak to anyone -  lucky it wasn't serious! really annoyed me especially as we are paying foe the lack of service and support!!!

Good Luck and Best wishes to everyone



Donna xx

BunBun -  everything OK??

Gwen -  hope your are doing ok this week.


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi all,

I also watched the IVF program last night. I thought it was about as vague as they could have got. Maybe if they made a good in depth program, others who watched it would get the right idea about what people go through. It makes me mad when it is all like a fairy tail with not to much hurt and a happy ending.


Kim- We have a ritual for our visits also, I think it helps put you at ease with whats going on, well as much as you can relax anyway.


I got my bloods back at tea time, all was great apparently. Progesterone fine so i defo did ov this time.
Just wundering if anyone knew, if your progesterone levels are high enough to say you have ov dose this mean there was definitely an egg or just that the follie did burst?


----------



## Donna Taylor

Lilly -  funny you ask that question, Dh and I were discussing that last night, be really helpfull if anyone know the anwser??


----------



## jess p

Hi,
Has anyone heard from Laurie (Topsham)?  I'm sure it said on 2ww she was testing today?    

Charliezoom who was having iui at Ipswich got a   - really, really chuffed for her!

Holly - Lol about you & chav wardrobe!  Get yourself some Burberry knickers for next basting!! 

Had bad day today cos colleague who started ttc a good year after me (we "planned" to do job share together ... like you can plan these things-doh!) came in to hand in her notice.  

She brought her twin DDs in & I had to hide in cupboard & blub as I was consumed with jealousy & then felt bad cos of jealous feelings...aagh!    

I try SO hard to be pleased for her...  problem is, she took over a year to conceive & so thinks she knows what we're going through but she showed me all her temp charts & the fact that her & hubby only had sex twice a month!!!!!   She keeps telling me "look at us, it will happen when you least expect it".  

It should be made illegal to say such crap things & gov should bring back the death penalty for anyone who does!!!  

Julie - know what you mean about dodgy scroungers!

I used to teach at a school on a really rough estate - when I asked my class of 8 year olds what they wanted to be when they grew up, none of them wanted to work... one said:

"Why would I want to work? It would make my legs ache!! I'm going to be a mum".  She's 15 now & guess what? - she's pregnant! (I was at school with her mum - she'll be a grandma BEFORE i'm a mum!!).

They all had tons of kids... mainly by different men.  

One mum brought in a magazine article to show me - she'd been paid £250 for her story & was made up... basically, it was all about how her husband (who looked like Catweazel & had a metal pole for a leg!) had fathered her 5 kids AND her SISTERS 8 kids!!! (I taught her twin sons - Amadeus & Shannon-Oberon!!!!)

Anyway, don't get me on that subject or I'll fill up 20 pages!!

Moosey & VIL - great news about the bloods - hope things keep getting better & better.

Julie... keep those poems/jokes coming! Think you should have your own website!  Anyway, you make the rest of us feel much better... perhaps you could have a special Beaver badge for your jokes!!(oo er!)

Good luck with the new job Donna - we'll all be thinking of you!  Try not to cry too much when you leave the family (just remember what a prat the dad was!!) 

Jess xx


----------



## mimhg

hello ladies

hope you have all had a nice day, especially with the sun shining here   in essex today....... it can certainly make a difference to your moods, when the weather is warmer and bright......... hope you have all had a little sunshine in your life today....

vil and moosey, everything sounds promising for you both and I hope that it all goes well for you, good luck will be thinking of you and hopingxxxxxxx

congratulations to all those who have basted good luck in the 2ww, hope it goes quickly for you all.......

kim good luck honey on your 2ww I so hope that you get the result you want, you deserve it sooooo soooo much as you have tried so hard with all your healthy living etc I think you are brave to have come to your descision and I think we all need to get to a point when you have to say no more, enough is enough!!!! but I can only imagine how hard that descision must have been for you both..... i am sending you              fertility dance.............. good luck !!!!! xxxx

Hi candy hope you are well glad to see that your pregnancy is progressing well, enjoy !!!!! keep safe xxxx

Hello julie, how are you? meant to say I liked your poem very inspirational, what do you for a living? do you work for yourself, or are you just very good and pretending to be busy whilst playing on fertility friends? if so can you get me a job in your workplace please?

I watched the ivf programme last night, as i was intrigued as to how the procedure is performed etc, me and dh have discussed ivf as a possible option in the future....... did actually make me cry in parts, as we all know how it feels to be suffering from infertility and making endless trips back and forth from hospital......... felt nervous for them when having to ring hospital etc........ god its awful isnt it.... luckily for them they were successful!!!!! I personally was glad that I had watched it as it answered a few questions that I had......... mind you i dont suppose they would have shown lots of couples who all were unsuccessful would they?

Well thats me for now, I am off to watch desperate housewives.......... I love it...... sad that shameless has finished as me and dh absolutely loved that programme......

take care to you all 

love michelle xxx


----------



## petal b

hi michelle was just reading the thread and saw that you are at nuffield in brentwood,i am there too                                                                        i also watched that program last night,it looked so easy i was glad for the  couples but i know they had two goes each but come on get real why did they not show the other side of it.oh well.ladies you do make me laugh come on julieangle give us some more jokes.i am just waiting now to see the consultant at the end of the month,i just want to get the ball rolling again(god knows why)


----------



## keemjay

mimihg - me and dh loved shameless too - tues nights arent the same anymore 

just off to bed -  have had the day from hell. this 2ww sure aint as relaxed as it should be. 
got to work to find the little boy/heffalump with d&v, not at all well, grannie was looking after him as mum was incapacitated having had a boob job the day before!! so she was a big help NOT!! poor woman couldnt move!! anyway little one got worse during the day and we ended up taking him to hosp after lunch, where we had the worst service in the world - i was utterly shocked - the child has soo many things wrong with him that there is an open file on him kept in A&E so if he's bought in they know immediately what his needs are. guess what, the file was missing  we werent seen for nearly 2 hrs and he was getting badly dehydrated but they said we couldnt administer dioralyte till a doc had seen him. it is imperative this child does not dehydrate (they would know this if they could've found the file  )...doc showed up after 3 hrs, had to verbally give the history, wasting more time... and after an  unsuccesful attempt to put an IV line in him, and some more faffing around, the little chap finally got fluids at 7pm - 5hrs after he last had any!!!! i was soo upset for him, but not as much as his dad when he came - he was steaming. it was an outrage. i did a 10hr day, there was no way i could have left as they had no spare nursing staff and he needs 1-1 care, and grannie had been up since 7am so she had to leave...
i just cross my fingers that i dont get this d&v bug, am in with a chance as i changed 16 disgusting nappies today YUK
so off to bed for me - am going to the country living fair with my mum tomorrow - another long day

have read todays epic but too shagged to reply except - VIL and Moosey - sounds VERY good news indeed, will keep sending      for extra support

kj x

ps why are you all so surprised this IVF docu was rubbish - its on ITV and their progs are always without fail fluffy crap with no depth - C4 or BBC2 would do the job properly....theres a good thread going about this on boy and girl chat....


----------



## AussieMeg

*2005 positive Vibe campaign * 

    
*

Congratulations & Stay put vibes*

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky!  Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan, 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 11.06.04 2nd Time Lucky!  Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz 
Northern Lass 21.06.04 1st Time Lucky!  Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz 
Scarlet 29.06.04 2nd Time Lucky!  
Onka 09.07.04 1st Time Lucky !  
Elly 28.07.04 1st Time Lucky !  Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14ox and 3lb 15oz 
Sarah (36) 18.08.04 1st Time Lucky!  
Oink 20.08.04 Natural Pregnancy!!!  
Morgan 26.08.04 Converted to IVF  
Floss 13.09.04 2nd Time Lucky   Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Candy 03.11.04 IVF  
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky  
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky  
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 
VIL & Moosey 07.03.05 4th time Lucky 
Charliezoom 16.03.05 2nd time Lucky 

*2ww Baby Makers* 

     

Bun 19.03.05
Dragoon 22.03.05
Lilly2K3 23.03.05
Alex28 25.03.05
Keemjay 28.03.05
CR 30.03.05 
Aliday 31.03.05

*Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls
Go Ladies Go  
* 
  
     

Mez
Alicat

*Our turn next - The Baster Addicts !*

Nicola1 
Topsham
**********
HollyC -- going again in April
MollyW-- 
mimhg--going in April
Claireabelle--trying naturally for a while
Rachaelmd-going next month
Nikita - 
g
BunBun
Aliso1
Cindy - going again in Feb
Struthie - maybe going to ICSI
Cherub75 - having ovarian drilling
Marielou - starting april
Sara13 awaiting af
Leah
LizH - talking to cons re IVF
Le
Rachaelj
Gilly2
Gwen - awaiting IUI jabs
Bolts - next month
********** - going next month
CathyA
PetalB--going again in April
JessP--off to IVF
Claribel
Donna Taylor
Greeners - going April

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments


----------



## AussieMeg

It would be extremely rare for the corpeus luteum to rupture without amature egg if your prog is high. If the prog is low and the follicle has ruptured then it is likely that an egg has not been released. The other test is the level of the E2 before ovulation but if the follies are nice and large (greater than 17mm) then the E2 test is not really needed. 
Hi all

Kimj thinking about those little cells dividing into either 8,16 or 32 today. In terms of your little care awful about the hospital. If you have to lift him don't worry too much if anyone saw the rough 4wd we did in my early 2ww people would not belive me. Colin reassured me by saying don't worry there is plenty of fat down there... I think that was supposed to be comforting!

G what day are you due to test?

Mez, Molly,mizzgizzz and I are all slow responders. I usually have no follies >10mm until CD 12 and then they go mad and grow in a few days. I think it was Molly who one cycle stimmed for 20 days. So you just hang in there and do not let them cancel.

To all the girls thinking about adoption Jess P and I are true life examples that adopted kids love their parents soooo much

Holly I remember DH grumpily telling me that all I think about is IUI or IVF. I pointed out the fact that he had just injected me for the 5th night in a row and well yes it was dominating mylife right now...He looked at me and said fair enough then!

VIL and Moosey. I am so happy for you. We are certainly a strange lot me being in the early implant 2% and you being in the late lot. I personally would disagree with the nurse about the problems later now that the increase has been at the correct rate. I think she was talking out her **** because as far as I know there is no evidence of that! Further I had really high HCG last time and lost my bub to give some real life evidence to the research. I just dreamt about you two (I am having the wierdest dreams at present) You two were waiting for the bus with a step ladder at the croatian ski resort and I waved but you didn't know who I was and thehn I realised I had forgotten my purse!

Julie I am so glad that there is no tricia out here as it used to drive me mad every morning watching them have yet another baby by some mysterious bloke. Grrrr

Colin is fascinated with the white dog poo as he has only just remembered it and realsied it is not around anymore. Anything to get him over the little britain hypnotist impressions! If he yells gorgeous at my scan I swear I will divorce him!

Did anyone tape the IVF prog for me to borrow when I get back?


----------



## g

I was due to test 17/3/05 but   turned up this morning.I think she's paticularly heavy this time so no point in trying now.

It's been a bad week and I think it's set to get worse.
Got some bad family news this evening.
surely things are going ti get better soon?
luv 
g


----------



## aliso1

Hi to you all girlies


Have been AWOL again and taken me over two nights to catch up on the news.

Congratulations Megan I am so happy for you, good to see you are keeping us all on the straight and narrow as always.

VIL and Moosey congratulations, hope your levels keep rising.

Keemjay, I have everything crossed for you sweetie, please let the big man be kind to you.


Well not much to report had scan on Tuesday so started injecting that night, so here goes for 3rd time lucky.   

Write soon



love and kisses to you all 


ALI


----------



## topsham

hi everyone...so many of us here.

A Big BFN for us yet again!  my af arrived this morning also and its yucky. perhaps thats being 2mths on the trot on the drugs?

So ****** off gang, why is this not happening for us the timing and quality issues couldn't get any better if mother nature was at the end of that sodding catheter herself?

We watched the ITV prog they all looked so jolly weird didn't seem real, but then it was ITV.

Well I'm pooped and yes am covered in white gloss! this house painting from top to bottom is knackering as DH puts it I want all the glory jobs can't be doing with the finishing if i see another skirting board i will cry.

Back to the paintbrush, got carpet chappy out today to measure up then its off to buy a new kitchen so this place sells fast, nothing like hard work to take your mind of the disappointment.

Hope you are OK Julie been thinking about you alot.

love to you all...fab pals, xxxxxx


----------



## Candy

Sorry Topsham & G  

Michelle, I was convinced the 2nd couple, knew the result b4 they rang the hospital, I could see in her smile/eyes..... to reach 14days with no af and then have a blood test, all too easy to pee on a stick that morning !

Aussie did you get any response from Tony about joining me to mod, would be great to have extra eyes, plus the girls here love ya !!

Cx


----------



## lilly2k3

Mez- I just wanted to add that it took me four weeks and two days to get a follie to 16mm in my first and third (which I'm on now)  cycle of iui. Don’t give in hun, I am sure all will be fine given time. Good luck.

G- sorry to hear of the     turning up and for your bad family news  

Laurie- 

Donna- I hope all went well when you told the old family about your new job. Good luck in your new one. 

Charliezoom- Congrats on bfp

Jess-   for the work friend calling in.

Kim-    at hospital. 

Meg- thank you for shedding some light on prog test. 

Julie- your poems are cool.


----------



## MollyW

A very quickie to give   to G and   to Laurie.  
Sorry to hear your bad news.

Also wanted to blow a big   to Aussie Meg.  Thinking of you today sweetheart...

Love to all
  
Molly


----------



## topsham

you ar soooooooooooooooo fab Julie x

look stop this i have to get back to my paintwork no distractions please

thanks for the cyber hugs gang xxx


----------



## jess p

Oh Laurie - what a bummer.  Sorry I can't think of a crazy poem to cheer you up... will just send a BIG  .  Perhaps your new home will have loads of    vibes!

Sorry to G too.  Not sure about the drugs & heavy AF but mine was a hideous monster this month!!  Would so love DP to have one, just once so he knew I wasn't exaggerating!

KJ - respect to you - I will never, ever moan about vomit in the classroom again!!  Must be awful with added stress of 2ww - hospital want big kick up the   .  Hope Country Living bit more relaxing.

Think C4 should do reality ivf in the BB stylie - room full of stressed out couples jabbing each other with needles then crying their eyes out on 2ww!  Would show Joe Public what it's really like!

Made the mistake of telling colleagues we were going through iui then ivf cos fed up with insensitive remarks... now they think they're bloody experts & keep offering advice based on that stupid programme!  

Just can't win!  Am seriously thinking of having a "phantom" pregnancy just to shut them up for a few months!!

Great idea to have Meg as Moderator - even better to have her as my Consultant - she certainly tells me more than he does!!

Got to go cos supposed to be on half day release time to sort out school's literacy!!! ooops!

Hope everything goes really well for the 2ww, we are due a few BFPs.

Jess xxxx


----------



## Holly C

Hi Best Girls!

Am full of a an odd cold/hayfever thing today - and even naughtily cancelled a work meeting in London.  Well really I couldn't face having to give you guys up for the morning!

Laurie - hope you got my pm.  V disappointing news    The house will sell v quickly as it sounds fab!  Any news on the other - will you put in another offer??

G   to you too lovely.

Jess P - poor you with your work colleague!  Thank god for broom cupboards eh    The well intentioned advice etc from friends/colleagues goes nowhere.  You find yourself gritting your teeth and willing your hands to stay firmly by your sides.... a good slap might help remove that smugness tho.....  Talk about a reality check!  Do you think we should approach the producers of BBC2 etc and give them the real grit??  Also does Burberry do an orange check line??   

Lilly - great to hear the positive news and Meg's advice as always (she's a wonderbook of knowledge!) was really encouraging too!!  Yay - you can relax now  

Hi Donna - it's going to be difficult starting afresh but I'm sure it's the right thing to do and it will all work out.  Sad saying goodbye but time does heal.

Wow KJ - you truly are a saint!  What a day you had!  Poor little hephalump had such a rough time of it and thank goodness you were there for him.    about his Mum.... and not to mention the incompetence of the hospital grrrr!!!  The sooner the better they do something about putting all files on a central computer system the better!! 

Julie -     keep 'em comming!
Hi to all!!

Love
Holly C xxxxx


----------



## CR

afternoon everyone.

what a lovely lovely sunny day.

managed 2 x botty bombs , (not at same time ), they seem to have their own slippyness so it's not too bad.  sorry TMI!!

Topsham and G, so sorry to hear your BFN.  sending you cyber hugs.

Donna - hope your day is going ok with you handing in your notice.  

Holly - sorry to hear you have a cold thing going on today.  Here's hoping the new embryologist brings us all luck at our clinic.

Julie - your joke and poems     keep 'em coming, you certainly keep things bouyant.

Guess what, i have a question for you lovely ladies - they recommend eating warm foods in 2ww.  what exactly are warming foods??  i think tomatoes, strawberries and red peppers may be warming foods?  any other ideas pls?

oh, and another question - clinic recommended   on same day of basting, but my DP says the nurse said to have   on next day also?  what do you girlies think?  is DP having me on  and would you recommend just going with the flow with   during the 2ww or just being a bit careful and abstaining for a while?

hope you can advise, because as you know me, i have so many questions in my head!!!

have a good afternooon everyone.  hi to anyone i've missed.

crxxx 
Can i test today   Only 13 days to go!!.....


----------



## jess p

Hi hun,

Mmmm roast lamb ... delicious!!  

Christenings are crap at the best of times!... Hope you have fun buying a really unsuitable present for the little precious!!  

I'm supposed to be working really, really hard - only get 1 day each half term as "non-contact" time to catch up on Mount Everest equivalent of paper work - but hey ho, sun is shining & I'm reading your jokes & eating cooking chocolate!!! Only like dark chocolate & only got cooking stuff in house, still tastes good to me!  

Must remember to tell the kids in my class I only like dark chocolate - so annoying when they buy milk choc eggs for me at Easter!!!!   ( I know, ungrateful cow!)

Hope DP has fab time zooming round track.  I stupidly told DP that I'd always fancied rally driving... he "kindly" got me a day's rally driving for my birthday...20 blokes & me! V good looking instructor though! Absolutely bricked it but it was great fun! They warn you at the end to let someone else drive you home!!

Got my own back on DP... he told me he'd always fancied flying... so booked him a lesson, but couldn't help spotting the acrobatic lesson - looked so much more exciting!!! Tee hee!! 

So April 9th DP will be looping the loop over Norwich!! (We've had to change the life assurance cos acrobatic flying not covered!!)  Might have to store a few    before he goes!

Holly - hope you're feeling fighting fit again soon!  I caught your ingrowing eyebrow thingy... have never had one in my life before! Got a real beauty, will have to attack it with tweezers!

CR - good luck!  I reckon they MUST mean hot chocolate! Oh, and curry!!
We had tons of    but still got BFN!  My mum keeps asking DP if he's "sure he's doing it right"!! Bless her!

Jess x


----------



## topsham

hi just got back from my scan at the clinic they had a free appointment so hiked it over within half an hour...phew!

Feeling lousier than ever now been in floods of tears. Have to give this month a miss due to cysts from extra hormone...fair enough.
When I asked about the IVF verses the adoption she was quite blunt, she said they honestly thought the IUI should have worked this time and the next one (our last that the clinic will do) will be d day, I asked if we should do a shot of IVF and treat it as an investigation to see if I am actually producing any eggs and their quality etc, or just go straight to adoption as IVF is so expensive with no guarantee's and she said I should be prepared to be turned down for adoption due to my Diabetes, she said adoption boards say it effects ones life expectancy and they don't allow diabetics to adopt....I'm gobsmacked I'm healthier than my mates who are already mum's ??  Feel ****, we always thought in the back of our minds adoption was the next step and now to be told that hope could be taken away is devastating, help girls does anyone know of anyone who is diabetic and adopted ??

agggghhhhh what a horrible year so far, xx


----------



## jess p

OMG Laurie,

Think you must have caught her on a bad day or she's in the wrong job!

Bet Meg will know the answer (we are both adopted!).  

You must be feeling terrible, don't panic, adoption varies so much from different agencies & social services.  The adoption ladies on FF are lovely - there's all sorts of questions being asked - get on there & you'll feel much better.

I would be extremely surprised that a young person with diabetes & no problems would be considered unsuitable for adopting.

Let's face it, we've all read on this site of people being told false information, don't panic.

How can they be so sure the iui should have worked? The nhs official stats say 9% success!!  Don't think it's a guarantee for anyone.  

I know what you mean about the ivf gamble - we're in exactly the same boat.  I daren't not have a go in case it works but am terrified in case it doesn't.  

DP has insisted that we say no more than a max of 3 goes.  As my appt gets nearer I keep thinking might only do 1.

Hope this doesn't offend anyone... I know how sensitive I get on 2ww, I should probably have IM you Laurie, but once I'd started didn't know how to change it!!

Chin up & get on that adoption thread - or phone your local S Services for a chat (mine were great when I spoke to them)

      

Jess x


----------



## CR

oh laurie, what a load of tosh.  don't get too upset, at least until you have had another opinion.  it sounds all a load of cr*p to me what the nurse said.  is she suffering from pmt, otherwise she is definitely not in the right job!!!

i have read up a bit, here it what i have found, should it help anyone;

Many people want to know what else they can do to maximise their chances. Here are some of the suggestions we have

Drink loads of milk and at least 2 litres of water a day.

no smoking, drinking or caffeine,  

Pineapple Juice...the pineapple thing is supposed to be because there's selenium in them, which helps with implantation.  But it should be either very fresh juice or fresh pineapple, not concentrated juice or tinned chunks.  Other food sources of selenium are sesame seeds, wheatgerm, and tuna, but you shouldn't eat too much tuna either because it might contain small amounts of mercury which is poisonous!  It's all way too complicated.

All nuts have essential fatty acids which are good for regulating hormones, and vitamin E which helps prevent miscarriage and along with selenium makes your endometrium healthy - apparently! 

Basically you should try to eat as varied and balanced a diet as possible, with lots of fruit and veg, some nuts and seeds (sunflower, pumpkin and sesame), oily fish and plenty of protein such as eggs and chicken.  And drink plenty of water. Organic is best.

If you get Zita West's book Fertility and Conception, she explains all the main nutrients you need and what foods contain them.  It's quite a good book if you don't take it all too seriously!

Lots of the girls eat 'red' foods (peppers, strawberries etc its some chinese medicine thing) and some girls are using Pit Rok - which is a piece of natural rock crystal - is expensive, but will last for ever - provided you don't drop it.

Get yourself a good vitamin and mineral supplement too and remember to take 400mg of folic acid per day.

Here is a little guide ofr IVF which should also apply for IUI.


  Start to prepare your bodies at least six weeks before IVF treatment 

Maximise the sperm count 
Sperm counts have declined in recent years. West advises taking a supplement called CoenzymeQ10, that, according to two recent studies, is linked with sperm quality. In one study, Israeli scientists found that CoQ10 doubles the rates of mobility and fertilisation. Stopping smoking, reducing alcohol and caffeine consumption and avoiding stress could also help.

Detox your liver 
Drink two to three litres of water a day. This helps to build fat, juicy follicles with healthy maturing eggs, before IVF treatment. It also helps the body to deal with the side effects of IVF hormones.

Eat healthily 
Make sure you get plenty of protein by eating chicken, red meat, oily fish and shellfish, as well as eating plenty of greens, cereals and pasta. Avoid rich food, caffeine and alcohol in the run-up to IVF treatment. Take the supplement docosahexaenoic acid (DHA), a chemical that is critical for early foetal and infant brain cell health. It is found in oily fish and shellfish, but studies show a decline in modern diets and in breast milk. Busy people, who might skip meals, should also take a multivitamin supplement.

Take to bed 
Stay in bed for the first few days after the embryo transfer.

Warm the abdomen 
The Chinese consider it important to encourage good blood flow around the womb. This helps to build up the placenta to provide a hospitable environment for the embryo. "Warming" foods, such as red peppers, beetroot, tomatoes, red berries and some spicy foods, are rich in antioxidants and cleanse the blood. An occasional glass of red wine is warming and relaxing.

Take no - or very little - exercise 
Again, the idea is to encourage blood flow to the abdomen. West does not advise strenuous exercise or even brisk walking during pregnancy. "Gentle yoga and qi gong, a deep breathing technique that encourages more oxygen to reach the reproductive system, are fine."

Visualise the implanting embryo 
Imagine healthy, fertilised eggs implanting in the womb. Visualise the baby developing and being born.

Many of these tips are equally valid for a couple planning a natural pregnancy. 


One thing to know is to be prepared for what you want as you may need to "lead" your clinic by the hand. For example if you overrespond ask if you can convert to IVF rather than abandoning or ask if they can do follicle reduction or even argue your age if you can.

thought you it might be helpful to post the above info.

julie - hot chocolate!!!  i should have guessed that from you the chocolate queen!!!

crxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Hi Laurie    - I'm with the others - what a ludicrous thing to say!!  I hope you manage to find some info soon that will help everything become clearer.  Julie is indeed an angel for finding that info and there must be others on the adoption FF thread as Jess suggested who can provide first hand advice.  Do let us know how you get on and definitely speak to someone higher up the food chain about IVF too.  I'm fuming that she would say all that  

Julie lovely - have a great day off tomorrow and enjoy the lovely sunshine   It's supposed to be great weather all weekend.  Good luck at the christening - you're a star and we all love you  

Jess P -  I feel just like you and think if we do have to do IVF/ICSI then it will probably be only the one.  We all have our own reasons and I'm sure we all respect each other for them.  V funny about your Mum's comments - I like the sound of her!

Hi ya CR - the clinic didn't say anything to us about   either.... are we really at the same clinic??  V odd but to be honest it was the last thing I felt like anyway    It sounds like you've got the warming food things under control now.

I've got a fresh carrot, pear, ginger and kiwi juice - sitting beside me.  DH bought a juicer this week - it's fab.  Have also started the echinacea - gotta be good for this weird cold/hayfever thingy....

KJ - hope you have managed to avoid d&v  

Speak soon

Holly C xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C

JessP - forgot to say - we must be cyber twins    I've never had one before either - spookey malookey!

Gwen - good luck for the boys big birthday and so hope your weekend goes well after your horrid week   I too would be interested in hearing about the video of the other tv prog.....

Holly C xxxx


----------



## CR

hi again.

i can't take claim to all that info, most of it has been posted by the wonderful Aussie Meg on the IUI beginners guide.

re the BMS, it says this;
Another question is sex.Most clinics say do it both days after the basting to make sure you catch that little egg on the way down the fallopian tubes but other say don't do as the best sperm is in there. 

Holly - i have been lucky enough to mostly get the nurse domenique.  this was purely by chance.  but i find her by far the nicest nurse.  the others are all fine, but i find domenique is v lovely and v v helpful.  she's very very patient and nothing is a problem, despite all the questions i gave her 

Julie - have a fab weekend.

Gwen - hope your party goes well.

got to go and do some work!!
crxxx


----------



## aliso1

Hi Girls


How have you been today, Nearly Friday YEH.

Got girlie night tomorrow night, then on Saturday going with DH to one of his golf lessons that I got for Xmas for him and then to a Ceildh on Saturday night so a busy weekend.
NOt drinking Sat night but might have a few tomorrow night and tonight, just a small glass of red to ease me after a stressful day.

Holly we got a juicer last year and loved it apart from the washing of it.  But we have never got back into this year, I think what I really want is a smoothie maker. BUT I HATE WASHING THEM.

Laurie must agree with the previous girls, I think she is defo in the wrong job.  What about long term fostering?  Have you considered that?

Our friends just got approved last week for long term fostering and up to that point DH always said a point blank NO but after finding out about our friends I think he might be coming round.

Is anybodys elses partners the same you just have to plant the seed and wait until it germenates in their brain, you cannot rush them!!!!

Ali


----------



## jess p

Definitely Ali!

I need a Plan A, B & C but DP can only just cope with Plan A!  It must be a penis thing!!!   

Jess x


----------



## aliso1

Thanks Jess

I am already way ahead at this cycle not working and the next not working and then what will we do.

But at least I am grateful cause it is only a couple of weeks ago that DH and I had a big heart to heart and we agreed that we would give it to the end of the year to try having a baby of our own so I am grateful that he has even thought about fostering.

MEN WHY DO WE NEED THEM.

FOR THEIR     

Anyway better go and get injection, not always the best after a glass of wine.


Ali


----------



## Holly C

Ali - I soooo know what you mean about the washing of the juicer!  Am quite pleased with this one tho as it doesn't have too many bits and a quick rinse does it.  You sure got thru the fruit and veg with it tho!  
Jess - My man is the same - MUST be the penis thing!  DH says I'm not considering anything but the next IUI cycle... meanwhile down on the farm Holly is up to plan Z  

Still lets just hold on to those     and we'll be fine!  Well at least that's what happens on the tv  

Sweet dreams all
xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

God it takes ages to read through the days the posts! by the time I have finished I can't remember what I wanted to say!

Sorry to hear about the BFN, Laurie I to agree with everyone else that sounds like rubbish, I don't have first hand experience but just sound so stupid!!! The the women who gave you all that info should keep her gob shut in future as she can't know what she is talking about -  hope you are ok?? 

Handed in my notice, well I had already told them I was working till the end of the month but told them today that I had a job! I am sure they were thinking I was going to change my mind!!! She though I was working for another 4 weeks - stupid women so got in a flap about that!!! My last day at work is the 31st but I need the 29th off for basting not sure whta she is going to do about that, I ll go sick if I have to but wont get paid!!
Only got kids for another 4 days  as I am off next week (now unpaid leave!) Thinkin I may still see kids if parents agree maybe take to park or swimming sometimes, I 'll see how I feel and how the parents are with me now they know I am definatly leaving but would like to have contact with them the kids are like family.

So tired and I am beginning to ramble, can't remeber half the things I wanted to say!

  to everyone

Donna xx

Can't wait for weekend going away to hasting for a few days cant wait!! get away from it all, expect you guys I'll still be logging on here


----------



## keemjay

you've all been  too much again

double   for laurie - 1 for the BFN and 1 for the stupid ignorant dingdong of a woman who gave you all that misleading info  can only echo what everyones already said about it all being a pile of [email protected]

holly sorry you havent been feeling well  hope your a bit better now. so far i have no signs of d&v...btw it was a miracle that we got V festival tickets - dh just kept trying till he got online - the site kept crashing - but by then chelmsford camping had all gone so now we are trekking to stafford again  ho hum we'll have to call in and see molly on the way 

CR -   STEP AWAY FROM THE PEESTICKS!!!  

Jess - LOVE the idea of a BB type of infertility docu  reminds me a while ago we had a thing on the IUI girls called the Big Muvva house where you went for your 2ww - it was great fun.....
what is it with you primary school teachers - none of you can cope with vomit!! i used to work in a reception class and had to deal with alot of it, but the yr1 and 2 teachers would always call for me if anyone chucked in their classroom. once i went in to a NQT and she was standing in the corner facing away from the poor sicky child with her hand over her mouth going 'omg i cant stand the smell - DO something!!' USELESS!!!

Julie - your a better girl than me going to a christening, hope its all ok  hope the lambs are yummyoops cute too...

Molly  and  and 

gwen - irish docu sounds interesting - is that the one thats on one of the sky channels during the day?

g - hope your feeling ok hunny  btw the e.a.s.t.e.r bunny thing is one of tonys little jokes on the site. santa used to also get turned into something rude but its ok now. anyway hope your boiled bunny was cooked just right 

am back to work with the heffalump tomoz - though he has prob lost weight by now  he needed to lose a few pounds tho!! he is still in hosp but doing better - i'm going there to do my shift and possibly will bring him home at some point, knowing the hosp it will prob take till midnight to organise discharging him 

nighty night 

kj x


----------



## AussieMeg

Laurie I am so sorry to hear you news. That is also absolute rubbishabout adoption what the nurse said. Is it the same idiot who told you not to do IUI/IVF because of your diabetes? Seems they have a much bigger problem with it and lack of understanding than you do. The true fact is that life expectancy for type 1 diabetics may be reduced by as much as 15 years so as long as you were to adopt before you were 45 (ie in the next 15 years!!!!) there should be no problem in seeing your child grow up. Your nurse is an idiot and I would discuss her lack of compassion and understanding of diabetes with your clinician. On the theory used by the nurse that would mean that any male over 35 who smokes in an executive job would be ineligible to adopt because his life expectancy would be less than yours due to stroke, heart attack and cancer, and finally you would be adopting as a couple so your DH is considered too and he could prob adopt on his own so they would have no cause to reject you as a couple... On a more important note though..how did the quiz go?

G sorry to hear that the awful witch has arrived too.

Donna have a great weekend down in hastings...will you have to go to the battle field?

Candy I may get you to send a pm to Tony as I haven't heard back. Am happy to help

Have a great weekend Julie and try to keep it together at the christening

Jess what can you do with the workmates just keep thinking they are trying to help.Tell them your reiki guru suggests that it is best for the IVF karma if no one speaks about it. Sure to freak them out if not shut them up.

CR warming foods I like are potatoes, back capsicum, chicken soup

Hi to Holly and Molly (because you two rhyme and are special)

Keemy probably up to 100 cells today

Also on the adoption note my DH was dead against it saying you don't know whatthe genes are. I pointed out that he doesn't know what my genes are because I don't and he thought on that for a few days and agreed that it really wasn't that bad an idea as he had forgotten I was adopted. Bless him 

As a final note I also hate washing the juicer too....must suggest the step kids get a job in the juice bar down the road...oh the evilness.

Hoping I haven't forgotton anyone but am vey forgettful today..hi to Moosey and VIL too

Love M


----------



## cathyA

Morning all.

Just a quickie today as sun is shining...no work.... so Cathy is going to have a self indulgent day in the garden! Yippee!!

Laurie - sorry to hear about your BFN. One step at a time girl and don't take any cr$p from anyone. 

Re the   after IUI - we were told to 'do it' the next morning and I remember it was the most unpassionate thing I have ever done!    (except for the other 'prescription' bonk we had to have before the post coital test. The thought of someone having to check the 'aftermath' was just too much!!   )

Sorry girls - I love you all but the lawnmower is calling me. Have a great weekend one and all.

Cathy


----------



## MollyW

Happy Friday Girlies...

Are you all really SURE you want to be mummies? 

Last night had an emergency call to go to my sisters as her little darling (my gorgeous God-daughter - almost 3) had whacked her across the head with a wooden sword! Her temple had a massive lump and she was scared she would die in the night and the kids would be found starved to death weeks later (her DH is working abroad). So we stayed the night with her and luckily she has survived! 

Also, I went upstairs to get Lola's comfort blanket for her this morning and slipped and fell downstairs - bouncing down every stair on my  - and the kids thought it was hilarious!  

So here I in agony nursing my poor ****. I now know just how you felt last 2ww KJ 

  

Love Molly


PS. As Julie's skiving today, here is today's joke:

 Q. "What do you call a tellytubbie who's been burgled?"

A. "A tubbie"


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

hey ladies

just posting to say im not longer an iui girl! due to very poor response they have canx my cycle as i had loads of little follicles but only 1 worth measuring which was only 10mm afer 5days of clomid plus 4 days of 100ui puregon plus 2x 150 of puregon!

my world feels like its feel apart as we have been told that consultant wants to see me after the 11th april as he is on  hols after easter and his fertility nurse is on hols now and he wants us all to be there! oh well due to us moving it looks like our next attemp will now be oct due to me and dh living aprt from june! 

massive hugs to you and i hope you all get your bfp soon

love

Mez
xxx


----------



## alex28

Sorry you hear your news Mez - you must be so p***ed off!

Take the time out to pamper yourself and DH and OCt will be here in no time at all.


----------



## Aliday

Hi girls, just an update on our progress. Went for folicle reduction and basting yesterday. The reduction was very sore, with  some bleeding afterwards. Feeling very emotional at the moment and very negative.  I am trying by wearing my orange pants but I think this cycle is not going to work. I'm already planning what I'm going to do next.DH says this is a self preservation thing and he's probably right, this 2WW is  going to be a long one.


----------



## topsham

thats pants mez, so sorry i really hope that you have some clear options from the appointment, something to focus on.

Ali keep your feet up and take some paracetamol don't stay in pain its draining take care hun 

Thanks gang for the messages of hope, I still can't believe she said that, I forgot that Jonathan could actually adopt by himself anyway so I'm sure they will look at our case on individual merit? We just feel so daunted by the IVF process, the uncertainty of it verses adoption, we just want to be a mummy & daddy however that happens!

Well the sun is shinning here in Devon and my plants are growing, I have just noticed whilst hanging out the washing that my tulips have popped up...is that too soon Cathy?   Signs like that help you to realise that life is still going on around you even though you feel cocooned in this bubble with your life on hold...I realised in bed last night that I have been thinking about getting pregnant every day for the last 5 years! its exhausting isn't it! 

Still glossing , I think I must stink of gloss and turps now, mmmm nice! The chap is still thinking about our offer on the new house...over a week now apparently the couple have split up she has moved to Corfu and he needs her ok, how sad hope that does not mean its jinxed?

Played the quiz last night and it really cheered me up!, well we did win so that helped! thoroughly recommended fab dose of switch off fun with great company...this site is truly a miracle.

Hope you have fantastic weekends, I am still being strong sat here in the study looking at all the easter eggs we have brought!

much love and thanks, Laurie xxxxx


----------



## lilly2k3

Afternoon all,

Mez- I am so sorry to hear your cycle has been canceled    I know October feels such a long time away right now but like Alex said it will come around in no time. Look after yourself and dh.  

Ali- I hope you are feeling a bit better about things now  

I went to see a hypnotherapist last night. The therapy was to help me relax, think more positively about my ability to become pg and life in general.
The therapist was great (I saw him a year ago to stop smoking and it worked) he done what seems to be a good job so far. 
On the way home we ran over a cat  
We stopped and looked but it had ran in to the ambulance station. A Couple of people said it looked fine but adrenaline would have kept it running for a while so I just hope it is ok.


----------



## CR

sunny afternoon to everybody.

topsham - you only felt brave enough to mention chocolate eggs because julie is away today!!! 
real glad you sound much more positive today.

aliday - please please be more positive and advise taking the paracetamol.  you will be testing one day after me, can we stay strong and positive together??  i've had real couple of stressful days with DP, (this is very unusual for us, won't go into boring details), but i made so much effort not to get down with it all.  i saw it that we were wasting our time, effort, emotions and money, if i was all depressed.  i am sending you loads of postive vibes   .

mez - so sorry to hear your news.  you never know perhaps all the passionate meetings with DP/DH whilst you are living apart might bring you a little bit of luck.

aussie meg - thanks for the warming foods info.  i am showing my ignorance(!!), can you tell me what back capsicum is pls??
Love your idea about getting the step kids to clean the juicer!!!  unfortunately   mine all the parts can go in the dishwasher, so just have to wipe down the unit, lucky for my step kid!!!!   

happy sunshine afternoon to everyone!

crxxx


----------



## BunBun

Hope you're well & enjoying some nice weather.
Unfortunately I got my blood tests back yesterday to be told the pregnancy isn't viable so have to wait to miscarry now, if I haven't started my monday the clinic will advise what next.  So near yet so far.
I will catch up with you all soon.


----------



## MollyW

Aww, BunBun hunny - so very sorry... Take care of yourself and take all the time you need. We are all here when you need us... 

Mez - sorry to hear about your cancelled cycle. I hope your c/s comes up with a good plan when you see him, but its SO disappointing and any delay is really frustrating. Try to keep your chin up...  

CR - good on you for not getting down.  You are right its more important to stay   Good luck for the rest of the 2ww...

Laurie -   for winning the quiz - and for your positive attitude - you are a star.

Lily - hope you are doing okay on the 2ww and that the hypnotherapy does the trick! 

Ali - sorry you've had it so rough. The follie reduction sounds horrid. Hope you feel better soon.  

KJ -   right back at you sweet.  Glad you are managing to keep busy - even though it sounds bl***y hard work! Will pm you later... 

Hi to AussieMeg, Candy, Cathy, Holly, Alex, Gwen, G, Jess, Julie, Donna and all...

xxxx


----------



## alex28

So sorry to hear you news Bunbun.  xxxx to you and DH


----------



## topsham

bunbun i am so so sorry hun, you are in my thoughts and prayers sweatheart, x


----------



## Kristin M

Hello - can I join in?  First IUI next cycle...... am scared and excited in equal measure, I think.

Bunbun, so sorry about your sad news.


----------



## lilly2k3

Bun Bun,
That is terrible news  
There is nothing  I can say to make things any easier for you, my thoughts are with you at this hard time.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Kirstin you will find all the knowldege, support, laughs and hugs you need on here.

BunBun and Mez my thoughts are with you both so sorry to here your news  

Mother of the kids decided that today could have been my last day! theyare on holiday next week but will phone to let me know if she wants me back for the 3 days after easter.
Had a good day with the kids today (not that they have any understanding of what is going on!) was very teary today and blubed a far bit  
Off to hastings (bexhill) for a few days tommorow, going to completly get away from it all leave mobile switched off!!
I'll keep up to date on whats happening on here though, take to long to catch up if I don't! Plus you ladies have really got me through the last couple of weeks, never thought I would rely on you all so much.

Have a nice weeked

Donna xx


----------



## keemjay

hi all 

bunbun - i'm so sorry to hear your news sweetie, sending you a big 

mez - pants for you too, how disappointing.sending  a  your way too

meg - thanks for the cell count hun - you are such a star 

lilly - sounds like the hypno was great, shame about the puss-cat afterwards, try and think that it was ok and just got a bad fright 

welcome kristin 

aliday - double orange pants for you tomorrow and orange bra too - i know i'm a great one to say this, pots and kettle and black things, but please try and find a little bit of positivity from somewhere to get you thru the 2ww 

molly - lol at your sis thinking of dying in the night, well not lol at all really she must have been a bit scared but it did make me chuckle. hope your   is better

CR - capsicum are peppers - red preferably on the 2ww 

Donna - enjoy hastings 

holly - hope your feeling better 

Laurie - yep it IS exhausting thinking about IF for years, thats why we are getting off soon, am just sooooo tired of it all.....
think its ok for your tulpis to be up - you guys get the spring a bit earlier down there dont you? where in devon do you live? i cant remember.... 

another long day for me, was meant to be 9-5 but didnt get away till 6  the other little girl who i work with was also in hosp and tho i wasnt booked to care for her i visited her a bit as the heffalumps mummy came to see him and i wasnt needed so much. he's still quite poorly, still pooing for england but now all puffed up as they gave him too much fluid and took him off his diuretic medication  honestly its like they all just got out of med school or something, the most basic errors are made. none of them know how to treat a trachy patient - was exceedingly worried when the nurse pointed at his suction machine and said 'is that the ventilator?'  and i left the child in her care - very scary...its like the 3rd world in there...

have a good weekend all - am planning to get going in the garden - needs a damn good weed and tidy up. thats if i dont get called into work - i said i could if needed as dh is in ipswich all day.....

laters all

kj x


----------



## lilly2k3

Morning girls,

Kristin   welcome to ff! 

Kim- gardening sounds like a good idea, I was up with the birdies thismorning so that I could get house work done to then go in to the garden. Mine is such a mess right now.

Well I seem to be having one of those days which we all have on our 2ww. I just want to know NOW!!!
I was fine until DH said to me last night;
"it is a good job all of the shops are close or I would want to go and get a test for you to do in the morning"
 He is OK now but I am left wanting to test so have now baned him form mentioning the t word again and I have put a   on 24 hour watch.
(DH must not have realized that tesco and asda is open 24 hours   )

I am afraid I have yet another question to any one who knows;
I usually have 5000 hcg & 2 more 5000's after that and I know it takes 7 days to clear from your system to get a reliable test. This time I had 10000 & 2 lots of 5000 hcg, will it still be 7 days from last jab or longer with it being more?
(had last one last Saturday)

Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## MollyW

Lily. Step away from the pee sticks! 
Seriously sweetheart, be strong - do NOT test early! If you do you won't believe the result - whichever way it goes and it will make it doubly hard for you.
 Don't listen to DH...

Sorry don't know the answer to the HCG question. The lovely Aussie Meg will probably know...if not its worth either calling your clinic or posting on Ask A Nurse.

Good luck honey, enjoy the gardening - but as I said to KJ - don't do anything TOO strenuous...


Love Molly
x


----------



## aliso1

Morning Girls


Feel as if spring is coming   .

Hope we are all okay this morning


        to Bun Bun. Please take care of yourself hun.

Lily same as Molly do not go near the pees sticks and try and rest a little today as well.

Keemjay you rest a little as well the two of you are on your 2WW and we want loads of BFPS.

Donna have a lovely weekend.

Laurie hope you are feeling okay, love your perfume turps and gloss.

Hi to everybody

Ali


----------



## aliso1

Here is a small question

I go back on Tuesday for my second scan and this will be Day 13.

The last two IUIs have been basted on Day 18 and no joy,
basically what I am asking is

Friday would be day 16 could this be too early.

Saturday day 17, DH is leaving early to go on a golfing day, so if basting was to be done then he would have to deposit at 7-7.30am at home approx and then me take it to hosp at approx 9am and then insemenation at approx 11am.  Could this mean semen is wasting for that couple of hours before they start work on it?

Monday day 19 for basting? could this be to late?

What do you wonderful girls think.  Why do we have to all these problems?

Ali


----------



## aliso1

ME AGAIN


WHAT CD DOES EVERYBODY GET BASTED?

Can we have a small poll.

Ali

Right I am away to get dressed and get some housework done and leave you all in peace

Ali


----------



## Abby Carter

Bun Bun, so very sorry to hear what you're going through. Wish there was more we could all do to help.

Ali, I think basting varies depending on the person. I always ended up on day 10 or 11, but that's because I have a shorter cycle (24 days or thereabouts). But I know some people get basted much later in the cycle. Don't think it matters what day, as long as the follies are the right size (17mm?) and the womb lining too (8mm?).

Hope this helps,
Abby


----------



## Abby Carter

Oops! Forgot to say hi to Molly, Kim, Gwen, Lilly, and everyone else. Enjoy the first weekend of summer!!

Abby
x


----------



## keemjay

lilly i hope by now you have suppressed the urge to test - like molly says it will make it doubly hard, pleeeease try and be strong!! i'm not going to answer your q about the hcg jabs cos you only want to know so you can test ans i'm not going to encourage you!!!!!!

aliso1 - basting times are always going to vary, depending on follicle size - my last 2 cycles were different - 1st i was basted on day 15 and the 2nd on day 16. it all depends on the size of follie and how your cycles go, one of mine they wanted to baste on day 13, so trigger jab late on day 11, follie was 17 mm i think and i insisted on waiting a couple of days till it was bigger....
i would suggest writing everything down each time your scanned so you can compare cycles...

gwen - hope your boys bought some nice things with their b'day money 

have had a lovely time in the garden today, soooo hot so lots of sunbathing too  sorted out lots of pots, pruned loads of things and moved a few plants about. somebody round here must've lost a budgie cos there was a yellow one flying about looking very confused and scared, tried to coax it down but it wasnt playing - god knows what i'd have done with it had it decided to come and make friends 

laters all 
kj x


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi all,

Thank you for the reinforcements  
I am now back to being calm and rational about the whole thing. I know it is far to early to get a reliable result. I am going to test Wednesday morning before i go for clinics blood test (hopefully I will get that far) I feel I need some idea before they tell me.
I don't know what is wrong with dh this cycle, it is usually me wanting to test early and him saying no, Hope he knows something I don't  

Kim- your gardening sounds quite strenuous, hope you did not over do it!
I managed just a bit of general tidy up and it is looking spiffing now!
oh and the hcg thing was how I stopped dh talking about test. I would like to know the truth though!

I hope every one is enjoying the nice weather and having a good weekend.


----------



## jess p

Hi all you gorgeous iui girls!

Just having a quick read & post before going to watch our PTA panto "oh yes we are!" - only told DP at lunchtime we had tickets cos half way through last year's he leaned over & told me he "had lost the will to live"!  It was quite bad.  Had a couple of glasses of vino before we set off this year so might be bit better!

BunBun sending you the biggest cyber   possible.  What you are going through must be horrendous.  I don't think people like myself, who have never suffered a m/c, can really appreciate your situation but we are all thinking of you.  Hope you & DP are getting tons of support.

Molly - glad your sister made it through the night!  

Did you watch any of that awful "blame the parents" programme this week? Only caught the end - can't believe how stupid some people can be.  I know having kids is no picnic but none of the parents ever seems to tell the kids they love them.  

Really felt for the woman with the child with ADHD - my first ever class in a really tough school had 5 kids with ADHD, all unmedicated! It was bloody hard work!  They just needed a lot of love & firm handling.  

Remember one child ended up a tree during my P.E. lesson (we didn't have a school field as in the town centre so had to use nearby park) & a little old lady offering to call the police!  Read in local paper last week that his mum has just been jailed again & him & his younger sister are going into care, think he must be 14 by now.  It's really sad cos he was quite a good kid really.

Donna - hope you have a great weekend.  I'm sure the nursery job will be great fun & hopefully it will be easier as you won't get quite as attached to the kids.

KJ - you are completely right about teachers & sick! My TA is a real life saver.  Remember in my first job a little Indian boy had had huge amounts of curry for breakfast & he puked it everywhere (including all over other kids & their work!!) - couldn't face a curry for years after that!!

Kristin - WELCOME to the crazy gang! Everyone here will try their hardest to keep you positive even on your lowest days!  (Especially Julie with her poems & jokes!)

Lilly - 2ww is crap!  Hope you're ok, fingers crossed for the right result.

Ali - basting was always the same day for me on my 2 iuis - think it was day 14! Not sure my clinic was the best tho (although Charliezoom got BFP there)

Jess xxx


----------



## BunBun

Thanks for all your support girls I really appreciate it. I'm sat at home on my own tonight as DH is driving me nuts. We've both said things that I'm sure we didn't mean so I guess it good that he has gone out but I wish he would stay at home with me so at least we could try to sort things out, rather than him say   .
Welcome to Kristin - always good to hear from new members. I hope we can help you as much as we can.
Lily - came away from them pee sticks.
Donna - good luck with your new job.
keemjay - sounds like you've had a good day gardening. Want to come & do mine? On second thoughts don't - the neighbourhood cats use my veggie patch for the toilet.  
Gwen - I hope the boys got some good things with their birthday money. 
 to **********,Jess P,Abby Carter, Aliso 1, Molly W, alex 28, V_I_l & Moosey, Aussiemeg, Topsham, CR, Mez, Aliday. hope you all have a good weekend.
Sorry if forget anyone but hope you're all well.


----------



## AussieMeg

BunBun All my love to you sweet. We had huge ights when I lost the baby but my SIL pointed out this was a tiny life and even though it was only there for a very short time show it some respect and don't fight with each other. It worked actually.

Lilly do not test. Personally I love not having to use a pee stick and just get my results from the clinic. You could always ring the clihnc and say you ahve a really important appointment on Wednesday that you can't miss so can you have the bloods on Tuesday. This cycle I was supposed to get my bloods on Monday but it was a public holiday so they said I could come in the Friday before.With regard to the pregnly injection Wait 14 days after a 10,000 IU injection, 10 days after a 5,000 IU injection, or 7 days after a 2,500 IU injection and it is not cumulative so just 14 days from the 10,000 or 10 days from the 5000 one.

Aliso1  what size were your follies on your last scan and what size were they when you were basted last time? With regard to what day in our little group here we have varied from day 8 to day 26 it depends on so much.

Hello to Molly andCR, Doon, Julie,Laurie, G, VIL and Moosey and all thouse I have forgotten. 

Kimj Implanting sometime between yesterday and Tuesday

Got a question. I had £20 (A northern bank note too) and a £5 in my purse and now I only have the £5. I believe 16 year old Step son has stolen the £20 as he had done it one time last year and took it to the bank and exchanged it to Aussie dollars (we found the receipt). Anyway this time he denies it and we have no proof. Any ideas how to handle this one or what I can do?


----------



## petal b

hello ladies i hope you are all having a good weekend,just got back from having dinner with my sister in-law and she told us that she is pregnant.even though i am happy from them i felt sick(i feel so bad saying that but i just can't help it)i was so close to crying.everybody else knew in our famly but us and i do feel really bad about that because she has been worried about telling us.so i put on a front and talked for ages all about it,but we are very close and i don't know how i am going to do the next five months.it seems so much harder when someone close to you falls pregnant how bad to i sound            bun bun i am so sorry for all that you are going through -hello to everybody else that i have missed


----------



## jess p

Hi Petal - really sorry about your evening & SIL.  I know exactly how you feel ... one of my closest friends is pregnant again (her 2nd since we've been ttc).  

She dreaded telling me & that made me feel worse!  She hates being pregnant & moans about it constantly!  

I've stopped seeing her as much as usual... I'm really lucky cos I mumbled some explanation to her & she understood why.  

We email lots & text & meet up every month.  I feel really bad about it but it's a "self preservation" thing (I had a breakdown 3 years ago & am determined NEVER to go there again!!).  

I miss her but I feel as if my life is at a standstill while hers is moving on.  It's so hard because I'd give anything to be able to talk to her about things but she's got so many new friends with babies that I just feel so left out.  

I really hope SIL understands.  It's easy to gloss over how you're feeling but maybe if you are quite close perhaps you could tell her that, although you're delighted for her, it's quite tricky for you? 

Mind you, that's the bit that really upsets me - the fact that I am upset by someone else's good news! Aaagh, it's so hard!  

Meg - that's a tricky situation!  Little tyke!  Not really sure of the best policy... think I would admit to him that you have no proof that he has taken the money but because he did last time it has made you very suspicious & that if he needs extra money you'd be happier if he came & asked for it! (Obviously no guarantee that he'd get it!!).  

If you say anything to him he's bound to kick off but a guilt trip is probably the best policy! 

Jess x


----------



## Aliday

Morning everyone, thanks for all your messages of support.I'm feeling much better now and much more positive   
Sorry to Bunbun, I don't know what to say.I know nothing helps at the moment,just keep holding on.
To petal -this kind of news is always hard. My cousin is pregnant again(her 5th) and has just found out that she is having a girl after 4 boys (the baby we lost in Dec was a girl)She will be having a baby 2 weeks after we should have had ours.The hardest thing is that everyone hid the news from us , as if I couldn't feel pleased for her- which of course I am .That made the news doubly hard as everyone else knew. 
Hi to CR and Keemjay ,how's the 2ww going?  I'm afraid that all I'm doing is comfort eating - ooh Green and Blacks chocolate yum,yum. I'm going to be the size of a house soon. I make myself feel better by eating pineapple and  pumpkin seeds - as if that can cancel out all the rubbish I'm eating as well!! 
 to Kirsten plenty of support and Q&As here
Aliso1 i got basted this time on day 14 but last time it was day 19, it depends on the measurements of everything I suppose .
There's quite a few Ali's here at the moment  
It could get confusing.
Hi to everyone else, Just popping down to Techniquest(lots of great hands on exhibits to do with science) its supposed to be for kids but my DH loves it as much as my little girl.speak to you all soon
Aliday


----------



## CR

hi everyone

aliday - glad you are feeling a bit better.  enjoy your day out, or is it DH's day out!!

aliso1 - i was basted on day 14, follies were over 18mm, so i guess it went on the size of the follies whatever cd it is.

petal p - my sil is due to give birth this weekend.  i am real close to my brother, but my sil was so in my face with the pregnancy that i had to take some time out from them to keep my own sanity.  luckily they didn't seem to notice too much.  i would advice to do whatever keeps you sane.

jess p - sorry to hear about your best friend, sounds like you are coping really well.  you will join your best friend's club soon i am sure.

lilly -    enough said!!!!

aussie meg - strangle him   

you can see my softer side coming out!!!  

julie - hope you are having a good weekend.

holly - hi to you, hope you are well and having good time with DP/DH.

my 2ww is not going too badly at the moment.  it all still seems a bit surreal.  i am fairly chilled, trying hard to be positive and relaxed.  i am sure by next weekend i will be itching to test and with it being a long bank holiday weekend with no work to take your mind of things.  just off to eat my fruit salad, plenty of strawberries, pineapple and red peppers not in the fruit salad!!!

have a good sunday everyone.  stay  

crxxx


----------



## jess p

Blimey... has Holly got a DP & a DH? Think she was a bit greedy on her swinging weekend!!   

Hey, VIL & Moosey where have you been?  Or do you have a life & don't need to come on here as often as me?!

Am off to do some gardening in the fresh Suffolk air!!
Jess x


----------



## petal b

thanks ladies it is nice to hear that i'm the only one,i feel that i am going to back off abit(asmuch as i can)i feel really bad about it but i can't handle it at all,i have never felt like this about someone being pregnant of couse i think i wish it was me but just got on with it but the problem is that my dh is very close and they all see each other loads.never mind                                  thanks cr for your message,i feel bad that this seems such a big problem when everyone else on this thread is having worse problems.aliday glad to hear that you are also eating chocolate abit of what you fancy never done anyone any harm


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi everyone,

Having a lovely time in hastings, apart from DH getting drunk and being sick everywhere last night!!! 
Had lovely fish and chips on the beach today, weather is lovely!

Petal - one of my closest friends is 9 weeks pregnant, I was with her when she did a HPT and found out she was pregnant. I felt sick and wanted to cry exactly how you did! It is very hard when we are all trying so hard to get pregnant and everyone around us is popping them like peas! Our time will come, Chin up 

Hope you are all well

big hugs Donna xx


----------



## petal b

thanks donna.                                                                                     i got sunburnt on saturday,i can't believe it my dh found it very funny because it is not even summer and said that i must be the only person in the country to burn in spring(i do burn easy)and i am talking red to begin with.i have been walking around with red eyelids my niece asked me last night have you been on hoilday which made me laugh.just wanted to ask am not on treatment and have just noticed that i am bleeding slightly am not due on until the 6th of next month,this has never happened before.has anyone had this and do you know what it could be.have been trying naturally this month but thats no different to every month


----------



## CR

well, no predicted birth this weekend with the sil. 

petal b - are you mid month in your cycle?  if so, a couple of years ago (prior ttc) for over 2 years, i used to get mid month bleeding on a very regular basis, nothing too much no protection needed, (sorry TMI), however i did mention it to the doc, cos all the info you see says unexplained bleeding should be investigated and the doc advised that it was due to 2 things; hormone levels changing as i ovulated and a little bleeding breaking through.  the other reason was due to taking the pill some of the lining of my cervix had thinned a little causing the bleeding.  the doc did this cauterising thing in the surgery, used like a long match with a silver coloured tip to it and cauterised the blood cells and the bleeding stopped.  anyway in my medical (!!!!!!! ) opinion, with the dates that you suggest, i would guess that it is mid cycle break thorough, with your hormone levels changing and all that, especially if you have recently been on treatment and artificially changing your natural cycle and messing things up a little.  in which case get doing lots of BMS straight away if you might be ovulating!!!  or perhaps it might be implantation bleeding if your cycle fits this.  any which way, if it continues i should mention it your clinic/doc if it is unusual for you.
be gentle with yourself whilst you are dealing with the shock and numb feeling of finding out your sil is pregnant.  pls be sure to take the space you need to protect yourself and your relationship.  thats what is most important, i am sure DP/DH would support you in this.
take care
crxxxx


----------



## keemjay

hi all

just a quickie - will be back later....

has anyone got last weeks jamie olivers school dinners on video? i've been watching the series but missed it 

kj x


----------



## petal b

thanks cr for your advice.hello to everyone this morning can't write much because i have to go to work now(hate mondays)


----------



## Holly C

Happy Monday of a short week everyone - yipee!

Not been able to get on the PC over the weekend - DH was busy with boring tax and vat returns.  It has been busy on here and there is soooo much to catch up on.  I'm thinking of you even if I don't mention you personally!  I find it really funny that I will be doing the dishes or hanging out the washing and one of you will pop into my mind!

First off I really want to send BunBun the biggest cuddle  possible.  I'm so sorry to hear that it's not viable and hope that things get better with DP very soon.  I really can't imagine what you are going through but we are all thinking of you.

JessP - how was the panto!  Hope DP was able to keep himself together for the duration    

CR/JessP - I'm not liking the thought of a DP as well as DH - waaaay too much work but it did make me laugh!

Cathy - hope you've had a lovely weekend in the garden!  It's great the way you get results from the work you put in.... unlike the effort you put into other things......sigh...

Molly - ouch!!  Hope your sister and your poor   are okay now!  I did have a little giggle tho at those rascally nieces and nephews!  Hope your 2ww is going well  

Welcome Kristin!

Lilly - good to hear that you're now back on track and have put all thoughts of testing behind you.....  

CR - great to hear that 2ww is going well for you!  Lots of nice things to think about this week too    so lets hope the rest of the time flies!

Meg - what a little .... rascal!  I liked Jess' suggestion!  Guilt is always a good option.  

Hi ya KJ - hope you are taking it easy!  Hope too the botty bullets are doing their thing for you!  Sorry I didn't video Jamie's Dinners - it was v good tho (does that help  !!)

Hi Aliday - good to hear you are feeling better.    for you!

Julie - you are a star!  I would have been blubbing all over the shop and that's without everything you've been through.  I think you are v brave - it sounded really difficult.  Great that DP acknowledged it though - it's the little things like that that make you feel supported during the rough times.  

JessP - sorry to hear about your rough time.  It's sooo hard hearing friends/reallies good news and being pleased for them.  It's such a mixed emotion.  My sister conceived and miscarried and then conceived again all within in a matter of months..... accidentally both times!  She now has a lovely little girl who my mother can't stop going on about - arrrgggghhh does my head in!  I'm concerned about your bleeding.  Is it very much and has it now stopped?  Maybe you should call your clinic and see what they say....

Hi Gwen - did the boys get something nice?

Hi Donna - eeewww bad DH!  Hope you made him clean it up!

Hi Laurie - thinking of you sunshine!

Well still haven't shaken this rogue sneezy thing.  Honestly think that my head is going to fall off when in the midst of it!  Had a quiet weekend which started with going to Closer at the pictures on Friday.  Anyone else seen it?  Wasn't as good as I had hoped and DH hated it!  Never mind.... Sat was more gardening and Sunday spend time in bed with tissues while DH bought me smoothies and generally ran round after me (bliss  ).  Happy to report things are much better on that front!

Well still not dressed (dreadful!!) so hope you are all doing ok and thinking of you!!  Ooops Big Hi's to VIL and Moosey!!

Love
Holly xxxxxxxxxxxxx

PS Ha ha ha - v good joke Julie   

Here's another - DH bought this one home the other night.... 'Why did the Mexican throw his wife of the roof'? ...... 

Answer (must be said with a Mexican accent)
TE QUIL HA

Dooo doo do do dooo do doo do


----------



## cathyA

Hi girlies,

Petal - spotting around the time of ovulation is supposed to be a great sign - get going!! Also - we've all felt just like you are about SIL. You've just got to put yourself first and be a bit selfish for once. Of course you're happy but if you can't talk about her pg with her then she must understand that. My step sis is having her 3rd next month - thats 3 while I've been messing about trying to have one..... God, lifes unfair.

Julie - having just done a christening (very badly) I take my hat off to you for being so 'professional'! Did you think of fluffy lambs all the way through? 

OK - heres my only joke - take it or leave it! Did you hear about the paperbag cowboy...... he got done for rustling!!   

Bun bun - what bad news. Thinking of you.

Lilly-  be strong. We're watching even if the   aren't!!

Holly - you put me to shame with your personals! Yes had a lovely day in the garden - sun on my back and not a care in the world - makes a change!

 to everyone else especially the   ers

Well, had a lovely weekend with Bro and (hopefully) future SIL (shame shes a midwife!). We chilled all day Saturday before going to Oxford to see Starlight Express - fab and on sunday we just found a pub and slobbed - great. The intention was for a good long walk along the canal before lunch in the pub but it was sooooooo cold (who had all the sun?) that we caved in!

Had a bit of a ding dong with dh last night (had been brewing for a while) and now he's gone away for a couple of days and I'm wishing we'd called a truce before he went. Stupid Cathy.   So now I have plenty of time to ruminate and cogitate on how daft we both were with only myself for company. Serves me right.

I think for my next post I shall leave all my typos in just so that you can see what a bad typist I am!!  (I'd probably have to supply a translation)

TTFN

CAthy


----------



## cathyA

A quickie for the party girls.

Keep an eye on the meetings thread as tickets are due to go on sale today (Nothing yet) on a first come first served basis. Don't want to miss out do we?


----------



## Holly C

Cathy - just horrible about you and DH big   having just been there I know how you feel but awful that you can't get it over with as he's away.  Your advice last week was great for me - the letter idea.  Would that work?

Lots of love
Hollyxxxxxxxxxxxx

PS thanks for letting us know about tickets!!


----------



## keemjay

it was ME ME ME with all the sun!! i was BOILING on sat - 22 degrees. i actually burnt the top of my chest a little! and i've got a freckly face too. i lounged in the sun reading the sat paper and then my gardeners world mag to inspire me, and then i got to work weeding etc. so sorry all you that had clouds, we had them yesterday instead. today is quite sunny tho a bit hazy...

cathy - sorry you and dh have argued  horrid to have him go away. i find i cant sleep if i dont make up with dh b4 bed. whats that saying 'dont let the sun go down on your wrath' its true, the longer it goes on for the harder it is to make up....

am gonna have to run, got a funeral this avo and a zillion jobs before i go

love to you all

kj x


----------



## cathyA

Thanks Holly and Julie -  yes a quick phone call is the thing I think.. Bury my pride. Texting is no good - takes me years to do one and he'll be back before he gets it.... sorry a bit of a technophobe.... did I mention that before?

 

KJ - you little minx with all the sun - give it back NOW!!   No chance of sunburn here on Saturday - maybe hypothermia. (Have I swallowed a dictionary or something?)   for this afternoon.


----------



## BunBun

Just a quickie as trying to get hold of DH & he's not answering the phone 
Still no bleeding so rang clinic early this morning & was told just to wait for nature to take its course. Wasn't happy with that so rang GP & got an appointment straight away so a different GP & couldn't believe how nice & understanding she was. To cut a long story short I've got an appointment on Wednesday at the EPU at local hospital for a scan - so finally I should get things sorted out. She couldn't believe that clinic didn't scan or do more bloods to check my levels & my appointment with her lasted 45 minutes 
It looks like another lovely day here after a miserable weekend so I think I will enjoy it while it lasts.
Will catch up with you all a bit later.
KJ will be thinking of you this afternoon.


----------



## Holly C

BunBun - thank goodness you have got some support from the GP.  Hope it all goes well on Weds and you get the care and attention you deserve   Thinking of you both xx

KJ - I hate funerals but it's at least a chance to put things to rest.  I'm sure it won't be easy for any of you especially your Mum  for you too.

Cathy - I soooo know what you mean about texting!  You're not on your own there!  I'm hopeless!  I'm not doing v well with all my typos on here of late either after reading back over them    Ahhh well I think you get where I'm coming from - I can always blame it on my kiwi accent  

Love
Holly xxxx


----------



## skinnybint

Morning ladies,
I only joined you on Friday. I start IUI next month. Can anyone give me some advice about something else?. Last AF was 5 days late and I am normally 28ish on the dot. Anyway had bee having cramps as if I had AF for 2 weeks prior. AF finally arrived on 4th March. I've been feeling pretty grotty for about 5 weeks now..?? due to high FSH levels (25). I've had very sore breasts now for about 5 weeks, especially down the sides and over the last couple of days my face has errupted with zits. AF was very light but I still don't think nature could have worked all on it's own. I spoke to Dh and he laughed so I've turned to you ladies. Anyone else had similar problems?. Also have been vv constipated  due to hypothyroidism, although my levels are stable at present on 75mcg of thyroxine. 
I'm only 36 and should be feeling sprightly,  especially as I'm now on leave for 2 weeks.
Thanks Sara


----------



## skinnybint

Thanks Julie,
You look very glamorous in your picture!.
I think I will just potter on cos, I'm quite stubborn and don't usually worry too much. I don't have a specific doctor because I'm in the Navy and most of them are on Easter Leave now. I think last count we had about 7 doctors at my medical centre (Choice is always good). I'm also a nurse and we are the worst patients!!I know I am.
Good to have a chat!
Sarax


----------



## Holly C

Julie!  I love that one!  It's about the only one I can ever remember!

Sara - I'm sorry I can't offer you any advice either my sweets... hope someone can soon and if not do take up Julie's advice.  It's always reassuring to get to the bottom (ha!) of these things.

Take care!
Holly xxxxx


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi girls,

Just a quick post to say it is all over for DH and I.
I got AF thisafternoon.We are distraught, these blooming knock backs never get any easier. I had hope of success this time with good prog test results so I think that is what is making it harder for us this time around. 
I rang clinic and it looks like we are now going to move on to ivf, there is a 3 months waiting list for a clinic app then god only knows how long for the ivf clinics app so we are going to try and take some time out and get as healthy as possible. 

Sorry I have not read through all of the posts so no personals. Good luck to all of you, I am going to pop back in from time to time to see how you are all doing if that is ok seeing as I'm no longer an iui girl.

Hope all of your dreams come true soon girls xxx


----------



## Aliday

Good luck for tomorrow Clare ,
well done for not testing early


This 2ww is awful only 10 more days for me
Aliday


----------



## MollyW

Oh Lily - how disappointing for you both. Especially when it seemed to go so much better this time around. My heart goes out to you, but don't feel you can't post here any more just because you're moving onto IVF. Post on the IUI Ladies Turned IVF thread too, then we can all keep an eye on your progress...

and best of luck hunny...
  

Love Molly x


----------



## Holly C

Big   Lilly

I'm so sorry IUI has ended this way for you.  We're all here so please keep in touch.  Really hope that the time until your appointment goes quickly and that IVF will be positive for you.

All my love to both of you
Holly xxxxxx


----------



## keemjay

awwww lilly - i'm so sorry hunny   you are right the knockbacks def dont get any easier, they just seem to kind of stack up. look after yourselves, snuggle up tight and plan some nice treats.... you'll always be an iui girl in your heart, so just you keep popping in! big big 

dragoon - fingers crossed for tomoz   

thanks for the kind thoughts for this avo - wasnt tooo bad as funerals go. the lady was called Grace and we sang Amazing Grace at the end which just about finished everyone off. they let 2 doves go at the graveside which was a nice touch - signifying 'finding a way home'. worst thing for me was that i cant BEAR to see my mum cry, its upsets me so much that i end up crying more for her than anything else  almost as bad was seeing lots of people who i havent seen for a long time (was at the church in the road where i grew up) particularly kids in their late teens who i use to look after in the creche there when i was in my teens!! makes me feel so old...also people asking what i am up to and trying to paint a rosy picture of my life, missing out all the horrid stuff. on a happier note i managed to avoid the minister  who is a friend of my mum and who always has some choice 'advice' for me about my infertility....

anyway, one sad thing over,one to go...

laters

kj x


----------



## Holly C

Oi KJ - what's this other sad thing??  I hope you are not referring to what I think you may be referring to...

                                   

Well done for keeping strong and positive thru today's challenge

Holly xxx


----------



## keemjay

no no no - didnt mean that at all, goodness would i dare!!!!

our friends little boy marcus would have been 3 this coming fri and its gonna be a tough old day...
kj x


----------



## Candy

New home sweeties, wishing you all heaps of luck and babydust

 

Kim, glad you managed to get through today in one picee, can't believe it was so hot 4 you guys, we had cloud/fog all weekend, with the sun creeping through for a couple of hours on Saturday.

Molly, hope u r ok, sorry I haven't had much time to keep in touch recently, still loves ya !!

Good luck with testing tomorrow Claire and with your 2ww Aliday

Lilly, sorry to hear the witch showed up, hoping IVF is the answer to your dreams, hang on in there ((hugs))

Skinny, make sure you drink lots of water 

LOve to all


----------



## Candy

Thinking of you this week Kim 

New home this way ladies --> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,25747.0.html


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi Everyone,

Posting from   Bexhill, Had a lovely walk along the beach today and spent far to much money in the arcades!!!! DH wants to move here he hates London!

Lilly so sorry to here that AF arrive   for you take care of yourself and please keep in touch with us.

Clare good luck for tommorrow I have everything crossed for you   

KJ well done for getting through today, I'll be thinking of you on Friday.   for 2WW

Big hello and hugs to everyone sorry I can't mention you all



Donna xx


----------



## MollyW

DAMN IT CANDY, YOU GOT ME AGAIN!! 

Okay, just gonna try to post before Candy starts a new thread...
 Get back, Candy!!

Bun Bun. The GP sounded very thorough (at last!) I can't believe you've been just left to get on with it without any support. Hope the EPU can book you in soon and its not too traumatic sweetheart. 

Julie - loved the jokes today.  Sorry your w/e was up and down. Mine was too. My baby would have been due on Sunday so got a bit teary in the morning - especially as I felt AF-type pains! Had a  off DP though so felt a bit better and had to get on with the busy day we had planned. Joint celebration for my Dad & my 3-yr-old neice. But it was fun, so it cheered me up.

KJ - hope the funeral wasn't too harrowing.  Loved your thoughts about the baby in the church. Made me cry, but in a good way... x

Dragoon - lots of    for testing tomorrow.... We are overdue some good news on here, so go girl!

Skinnybint - could be worth doing a test anyway.... 

Cathy - hope you've made it up with DH...I think a good old row's healthy once in a while, helps clear the air........and makes them remember who's boss! 

Holly - you agree with that don't you? Looks like you now have DH eating out of the palm of your hand!  Hope you feel better soon...

Donna - hope the new job goes well. I know you'll miss the kids like mad. I was a Nanny once to the same 4 girls for two-and-a half years and missed them like mad when I left. They're all in their 20s now  but I still keep in touch...

Special hi's to the pg ladies: AussieMeg  , Looby Lou (hope you're doing okay), VIL & Moosey and of course Candy  Hope some more of us will join you soon...KJ?

Love to you all....
Molly
x


----------



## Candy

Sorry Molly, I will check you are not on line next time


----------



## keemjay

OMG I HAVE THE BEST DH IN THE WHOLE WIDE WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

he has just told me he has got us tickets to go and see Keane in Hyde Park in June!!!!!!! he wanted to tell me now so that i would have something to look forward to in case we dont have the result we want next week. bless his cotton socks. its the same week we are seeing Coldplay so we are going to have a fab week!!

am soooooo excited i just had to tell someone!!!!

kj x


----------



## Holly C

KJ - I love your DH!  We keep missing out on all those tickets - what a star!  

Apologies for the misunderstanding and my thoughts will definitely be with you on Friday.

Molly and DP special  for this difficult time and   for your natural cycle!

Definitely agree with you -a good old ding dong clears the air and gets things back on track    

Sweet dreams one and all

Love
Holly


----------



## aliso1

Oh girlies

I have the cold again.  Feeling pretty bunged up.
Off to hossie for scan again tomorrow.

Lilly good luck for IVF and keep in touch.

Keemjay you have got a good DH.

I suppose they have their uses.

Who is watching Desperate Housewives, how come they have not mentioned the body in the box again? Strange programme.

A sodden wet hanky
Ali


----------



## keemjay

Holly - there are still tickets for keane apparently  its the 02 WIRELESS festival - 29th june

kj x


----------



## AussieMeg

*2005 positive Vibe campaign * 

    
*

Welcome to Poppy and congrat to Scarlet and DH.
Congratulations & Stay put vibes*

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky!  Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan, 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 11.06.04 2nd Time Lucky!  Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz 
Northern Lass 21.06.04 1st Time Lucky!  Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz 
Scarlet 29.06.04 2nd Time Lucky!  Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Onka 09.07.04 1st Time Lucky !  
Elly 28.07.04 1st Time Lucky !  Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14ox and 3lb 15oz 
Sarah (36) 18.08.04 1st Time Lucky!  
Oink 20.08.04 Natural Pregnancy!!!  
Morgan 26.08.04 Converted to IVF  
Floss 13.09.04 2nd Time Lucky   Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Candy 03.11.04 IVF  
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky   
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky  
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 
VIL & Moosey 07.03.05 4th time Lucky 
Charliezoom 16.03.05 2nd time Lucky 

*2ww Baby Makers* 

     

Dragoon 22.03.05
Alex28 25.03.05
Keemjay 29.03.05
CR 30.03.05 
Aliday 31.03.05

*Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls
Go Ladies Go  
* 
  
     

Mez
Aliso1
Alicat

*Our turn next - The Baster Addicts !*

Nicola1 
**********
Topsham
HollyC -- going again in April
MollyW-- 
mimhg--going in April
Claireabelle--trying naturally for a while
Rachaelmd-going next month
Nikita - 
BunBun
Cindy - going again in Feb
Struthie - maybe going to ICSI
Cherub75 - having ovarian drilling

KristinM
Marielou - starting april
Sara13 awaiting af
Leah
LizH - talking to cons re IVF
Le
Rachaelj
Gilly2
g 
Gwen - awaiting IUI jabs
Bolts - next month
********** - going next month
CathyA
PetalB--going again in April
JessP--off to IVF
Claribel
Donna Taylor
Greeners - going April
Skinnybint-going next month
Lilly2K3 off to IVF

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments


----------



## AussieMeg

Oh Lilly, ^cuddle^  it doesn't get any easier. You need to take some time off before IVF to let your body rest. I started taking the marilyn Glenville vitamins to pass the time away. I think they did make a difference to egg quality. Hey I am not and IUI girl but it hasn't stopped me posting

Keemj Hope everything went as well as can be expected this afternoon

BunBun good news about the appointment and to find out what is going on

Welcome Skinnybint, I know it sounds silly but have you done a HPT. I hate getting people's thoughts up but it is better to be safe than sorry.

Julie you make me laugh everyday.

Good Luck tomorrow Dragoon

MollyW I can't believe that time has passed to squickly and our bubs would ahve been here. I was quite on edge on St aprticks day when my bub was due and everyone is asking us if we are celebrating etc. I do think St pats day is bigger out here than in Ireland so that didn't help. DH didn't cope with me to well..the old policy of if I don't mention it maybe it will not upset her!!! It is nice to know you are there but wish we didn't have to go through it. 

Hi to CathyA, Donna, VIL and Moosey. 

I am going to do a bit of a list tidy up so it may modify throughout the night.

Big tickle to everyone
M


----------



## keemjay

thanks for list once again meg 
if your 'tidying' can you change my test day as am not intending to test on mon  - we are spending the day with dh's family and i really dont want to know what the news is beforehand and have to put on an act.... so think i will test 29th tho the clinic said 30th 

thanks hunny


----------



## cathyA

Just read Lillys news - so sorry, Lilly but just think - the success rates are good with IVF and look at the folks on here who prove that it works. It could be the best thing you do - hope so! (and don't you dare disappear into the eather - we still need to hold your hand!)

KJ  - how exactly have you trained this man of yours? We all need to know! Should pg women be having that much excitement in one week?

Well Cathy and DH are   again so alls well and calm again! Charlie furbaby is especially pleased as he couldn't decide who's side he should take last night. 

Can you tell i'm on my own tonight .... should have been tucked up ages ago.

Nite nite

Cathy


----------



## cathyA

PS tickets for bash now available. It a black and white theme but how about us IUIers adding a coloured ribbon or such so we know whos in our gang?


----------



## keemjay

ah cathy great idea - perhaps we should all wear our orange knickers OUTSIDE our clothes superman style  whatever i think it should def be orange!!

glad you and dh have made up 

i'm not sure what i've done to deserve my dh, i do kiss him and hug him and tell him i love him at least 5 times a day so maybe that helps??

off to work so see yas later

kj x


----------



## Karen-C

Hiya girlies

Not been on here for a while but just wanted to pop on and say a big hello to you all and hope you are all doing ok!

Mega congrats to all of you who have managed to get your BFP's and big hugs and snogs to all who are still hanging on in there waiting for their dreams to come true!  

I watched the prog about the twins too last night and cried my bloomin eyes out!  Then switched over to the discovery channel who  had a prog on called the baby lab all about ivf which made my cry even more!!!  Needless to say I have puffy eyes this morning!!!

I am off this afternoon for my ivf screening appointment!  Had all my bloods and stuff done by my gp which have all come back fine so off to Glasgow Royal at 3pm this avvo to get the ball rolling!   

Big hugs to all and sending you all positive thoughts wherever you are with your tx at the moment!

Take care

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## Karen-C

Ooooh and meant to say, don't want to make any of you jealous (he he) but off to see Derek Acorah tonight and really looking forward to it!

Will let you know how it goes and if I got any messages from beyond the grave!!!!!! 

K xxxx


----------



## Candy

Molly (((hugs))) thinking of you C x

Good luck with 2ww Kim

Cx


----------



## Lucy Lou

Hi Girlies, gosh you have all been busy while i've been away from my PC.

Went yesterday for my 10 day scan, 2 follicles, one of which may not get big enough? didn't respond to clomid as well as the consultant hoped so bigger dose next month (fingers crossed its not needed!!)

Anyway off for IUI number 2 on Easter Saturday, anyone else joining me for my 2ww?
getting a bit anxious as if this doesn't work we'll have one more go and then i need another op before we can move onto IVF 

short week this week girls  followed by  a weekend of chocolate, that should please **********, is anyone else amazed how gorgeous she looks despite spending most of her time talking about food - only teasing you Julie!!!

If you can stand the torture its babyweek on discovery health & leisure! and precious babies tonight is about surrogate babies, so hopefully no dodgy ponchos/haircuts this week!!

Lots of love & big hugs to all of you, clocks go back, spring is in the air, feeling very positive for all of us  

Lucy Lou xxxx


----------



## MollyW

Right back at you Candy (((hugs))) sweetheart. Hope you are blooming and not having any more hassle at work... Can't believe you are so far along already! 

KJ - bless your DH. He is a real star! 

Karen - good to hear from you again. Hope the IVF consult goes well. Excuse my ignorance, but who is Derek Acorah? Not Shirley Ghostman is it! 

Julie/Ali - I love Desperate Housewives too. The plot has loads of twists & turns, but I think I must have missed an episode.....WHAT BODY IN THE BOX 

AussieMeg - hope you're doing okay too sweetheart. You need all your strength for the new little one, but its hard when you feel sad and people around are celebrating... Your first scan must be soon - another hurdle to get over, then hopefully you'll put your name at the top of that long list of yours! 

Cathy -  at Charlie, worrying about taking sides! Love the idea of the orange ribbon...

Donna - glad you're enjoying the  break.

Holly  thanks, you are so sweet....

Good luck with the basting Lucy Lou.. 

Any news yet Dragoon? 

Love Molly
x

HERE IS A JOKE (ESPECIALLY FOR KAREN!)

 Q. What do you call a midget psychic escapee?

A. A small medium at large!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Loved the song Julie  

Lucy - hopefully be a few days behind you with basting on tuesday as hospital is closed over easter I assume. going for scan tomorrow.

Coming home from Bexhill today, its not sunny today its raining here to!!!
Haven't heard anything as yet from my nannying job so who knows if I am doing my last few days next week or not??!! I am tempted to tell them to shove it if they phone and want me back but then money would be handy, so we'll see.

Clare hoping that no news is good news 

Donna xx


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi girls,

Thank you all for the kind thoughts and words, they are most appreciated  

After the shock of yesterday with AF turning up so unexpectedly early I am just as shocked to be able to say I feel a lot better today.
Maybe it is just the thought of moving on, the hypnotherapy, the thought that I had hypnotherapy or of course the well wishes form you guys I don't know. 
DH and I had a chat about ivf then a cosie night together and all seems more positive today.

We have decided that we are going to wait for our one nhs go (which we think we are entitled to ?? wont know for sure until we see clinic) rather than rushing in. We guess that the waiting list will be at least 18 months and we are going to use this time to relax and prepare my body. (and it needs some preparing!!!!!)

I am off to see the nurse at my gp's today. I want some help with pcos. I saw my doc for this about 2 years ago when i had just been diagnosed and he gave me water retention tablets? needless to say they did nothing so i stopped them. I hope the nurse has some better tack ticks! I am also going to post on ask a nurse about the different treatments which ppl using ff get so I have some ammo to go in with.

Anyway enough of the me me me posting, I hope all you girls are ok, thank you all again for being there for me xxx

ps the concensus seems to be that i should still post here so i will, I would miss you guys otherwise!


----------



## BunBun

Lily - so sorry to hear your news  but glad that you & your DH are staying positive. 
Julie - loved the song. Anymore lined up? or should we put in our requests 
Goodluck with your scan tomorrow Donna.
Great joke Molly - hope you are well.
KJ - what a lovely thought from your DH. Where did you find him?
Lucy Lou - all the best for saturday. 
Cathy - well done on making up with DH. Glad that Charlie furbaby can be happy again.
Aliso1 - how did your scan go?
Hello to Aussiemeg, HollyC - hope you are both well.
Hello to everyone else.
Has anyone heard anything from V_I_L & Moosey?
Off for scan tomorrow at 10.45 - so at least I should know what is happening. DH is coming with me  Even though we know it is bad news I just want to get things sorted out & I'm fed up with all the time wasting that I've had


----------



## CR

morning everyone.

how are you all this morning?

julie - jokes, poems, songs, you are just so multi-talented!!!!  has the bleeding eased as yet?

bunbun - good luck for the scan.

lilly - so very sorry for your bfn.  take good care of yourself and your DH.  spoil yourself rotten.  re your pcos, i have pcos also and my gp is very supportive, she advises that i take metformin tablets and although they are not a cure all tablet, they very definitely more normalise my hormones levels and hence insulin levels.  the GI diet is very very much recommended for those with pcos, helping to normalise insulin again and both assisting with weight loss and pcos symptons should these be an issue with you.  there are some very very good books on pcos which give you much more info than the docs can give.  if you are interested i will sort out the titles for you?

donna - glad you had a good sunny weekend away, did you notice the weather from the amusements arcades!!!!?   good luck for your basting.

holly - hope you are enjoying all your DHs' and DP's!!!!! 

clare - really hoping you have good news for us IUI girlies.  keeping 'em crossed for you.....

molly - don't worry, i don't know derek what-his-name either.  but i hope karen has a fab time.

lucy - good luck for your basting.  

aussie meg - what did you do about your step son and the missing money??  how did it go?

well i am still on my 2ww.  one week and one day to go to testing. yes i am not now as chilled out as i was about it, i am now counting the days to testing and wondering more often what might and might not be going on inside my botty bombed bloated stomach?  anything from nothing to quads i have been advised, what a different range of available options.  ideal for me, would be one lovely big growing egg (no reference to easter eggs julie!!!  ), but ideal option for DP is quads!!!  i suppose we will just have to wait and see in one week and one day.  
i had a 10,000 shot of hcg, aussie meg suggested that this should be out of my system by day 10 after ovulation.  does anyone think it would be worth testing early on day 11 given the hcg jab should have been dealt with by then or waiting until the correct day?  what would you lovely girls recommend pls??  

and does anyone have any views on   whilst on a 2ww??  i can't make up my mind what to do.  nurse at clinic suggested BMS same day and next day of basting to encourage blood flow to the correct area, but after this they didn't advise.  wondering if i should still be encouraging the blood flow with BMS or whether too much action would disturb any possible fertilized eggs? 
can you pls let me know what ideas you girls have on this?

anyway i hope you are all having a good day.  i promise no more questions for today!!!

love to all and anyone i've forgotten to mention.

crxxx


----------



## Holly C

Hi Lovelies!

Julie - that was great    ever thought about working in advertising?!!!  Hope that 'things' are settling down now and your cycle is normalising.

Molly - really enjoyed your joke too! 

ooohhhh spookey malookey Karen C - let us know all about it!!

KJ thanks for tip about Keane tickets - I've delegated it to DH so lets see if he measures up.... 

Lily - what a star you are bouncing back so quickly!  I guess having a plan of action helps to sort things out.  Good luck with everything!!  Also check out alternative therapies section as I think there is a lot that can help pcos...  and yes!  You better pop back in here girlie!!


Good luck for Saturday Lucy!!    

Mez - I'm sorry I missed mentioning you yesterday (see I'm not actually that good Cathy!!).  Really disappointed for you and a bit surprised that they didn't try altering things here and there.... guess they know best....  Hope you are okay and feeling like making some decisions soon about your plan going forward  

Skinny - how are things today??  Did you do an HPT?  Good luck girl - hope it's all for good reasons   

Laurie - we haven't heard from you in a while... do hope you are okay sweets?  I was speaking to my friend who is a social worker who deals with adoption about what was said at your clinic.  She said it was complete boll**s and was very annoyed that you received that kind of information!!  (I told her we all were!!) She went on to say that you would be asked to explain your medical history in written detail and in an interview but it really wouldn't be a problem.  Anyway - that's all down the road from here so we might not even need to contemplate it. Hope the house is looking sensational!!

VIL and Moosey we are all wondering how you are doing??  All good I hope  

Cathy - great to hear all is back on track - phew a relief all round - specially for your lovely Charlie  

Donna - yeah I too would be tempted to tell them to stick it!  Good luck with whatever you decide and don't take any cr**!

JessP - lovely where are you??

 everyone else!

We had a power cut yesterday afternoon.    In fact I was in the middle of a posting when it cut out - arrrggghhh it was like being marooned with no life lines!  Thought I was going to get out of cooking dinner but it came on just in time - wouldn't know it!  I woke up this morning to suspicious scrapings and tappings.  DH was blissfully unaware but he got the old dig in the ribs and investigated.  Think we have a little friend setting up home under the floor boards.  What I want to know is where on earth was Mr Claws was when we needed him  I hope it's not going to be a regular 1am awakening....

Off to the Ideal Home Show tomorrow with said friend above so am looking forward to that!

Julie - the sun is coming out again where we are so should be with you in Maidstone v soon  

Lovin ya all!

Holly xxxxx


----------



## CR

ok ok, sergeant julie   i won't test early honest.  please don't send the     round.

no sunshine in my part of maidstone!  just all grey cloud.

holly - have a fab day out at ideal home show.

crxxxx


----------



## CR

julie - did you get a bfn on your correct test day, ie 14 days since ove??  because i ask how do we know the test results are even correct on the right test day if so!?  hence you could stop the botty bombs and really be pg possibly?
if you would rather not talk about this, i am absolutely fine with that.  it was just another question going around in my empty head!!  i really hope i won't offend asking about your recent loss.

hope you get more sunshine in snodland.

crxxx


----------



## CR

thanks for being so personal.  and explaining what happened with you.  it really helps.  i think dominque is a fab nurse, i hope for her at every appointment.

i've not had what i would call AF pains for me thus far, 6/7 days into 2ww.  bloated stomach, (might be something to do with the choc!! ), incredibly sore boobs though, much more than i would normally get.  and some hideous CM!!  TMI!!!!!  but clinic told me AF symptons were very much a side effect with taking the botty bullets, so i am trying to put them down the bullets and nothing else at the mo, to try to stay positive.

enjoy that turkish delight!!
i just had a cadburys flake praline, ummmm.

take good care
crxxx


----------



## Holly C

Is this a Nuffield TW thread CR and Julie  

Yeah and Dominique's gorgeous!  Huge big eyes and beautiful skin - sigh...  I really like Sue tho - she's lovely.

Julie - what is going on?  It must be costing you a fortune in FP!  I hope it sorts itself out v soon  

CR - it's all sounding good so let's hope so!  CM is a v good sign    

Sending the sunshine Eastwards to you two....

Holly xxx


----------



## Holly C

Eeeek!  Crikey that's really good to know!  Thankfully had finished my lunch    Don't worry babes - we'll put an envelope round for you to help out with costs - ooops that didn't sound v comforting..... Do you think you should ring the clinic again to check it's all okay for it to be going on this long?

Mr R cracks me up.  DH thought it seemed like the nurses got a bit sick of his quips tho - ha!  

CR - did you find out what happened to the other embryologist - Fiona - is she still there as well as this other woman from the tele?


----------



## Holly C

That's the worst bit isn't it - the having to wait to start again....  Let's hope it's almost done    you are certainly being tested to the limit and enough is enough alright - ya hearin me up there??  Give the girl a break already!

There was another of those terrible docs on the tele last night - Extraordinary Families (on the other channel from the twins doc)  Another case of NO JUSTICE with this family having 11 kids running riot.  To be fair the Mother really did try but why do these people have soooo many kids.... I said to DH ....I'd be happy with just one....  I'm not greedy....

Could do with some choc this afternoon but am saving up for the sex mad ball of fluff to call...

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi everyone,

Back home now  
I have heard from the family I used to nanny for and they don't want me back  so 2 weeks holiday for me till I start my new job  means money will be tight as I loose 2 weeks money 
They phoned to inform me that they are going to leave the kids in france when they return after easter. the kids will stay with grandparnets in france untill they find another nanny!!

Hope you are all well on this not so sunny monday

Take care donna xx


----------



## Holly C

Awww Julie it's really unfair and my   goes out to you.  It is going to happen and then we can put all of this behind us.  I don't blame you for wanting to have the big op done when you suffer like that.  Have you tried Chinese medicine etc?  Those nasty tasting herbs can really help....

Love that wascally wabbit!  I've got a yummy muesli bar that will just have to do.  

Donna - well it's their loss I say!  Apologies but why do some people even have children if they can't work around these sorts of issues at holiday time Hope it's not going to be too tight and good that you've had a little holiday away.  Let's just say on wards and up wards and everything is about to change for the better


----------



## Holly C

Oh Julie that's just p** for you.  

Try and have a lovely evening and put your feet up.  It must be quite tiring putting up with that for four weeks   

Take care xxx


----------



## mimhg

Hello girls

Hope your all doing ok?  Have not had time to get on pc until today, blimey you lot can really talk    ......... cant remember all the things I wanted to say now but.......

to lily so sorry to hear your news, but admire you for being positive and thinking about the future I hope that your dreams come true for you and your DH soon 

Petal as you know we are both at the same clinic, who is your doctor and who did your iui procedure for you? what do you think of the clinic? I would be interested to know!!!!!

hello to julie, hope your well, sorry you had to go through your christening, these situations can be such a test of strength, but you both got through it, well done you...... you are obviously looking forward to easter, so what easter egg are you thinking of eating or are you going to buy lots of different eggs? 

I have been on a healthy eating regime so I am going to buy one of those lovely scrummy cadburys eggs that i have seen advertised with lots of layers of yummy chocolate.....  On sunday I am going to lock myself away and eat all of it.......     

Hello to keemjay, your dh sounds fab!!!!!!!! do you hire him out at all?

quick update, I went to see our consultant last nite about starting up iui again, as its been over a year since our second failed attempt......... he was very pleasant and looked at what had happened over the past two cycles........ just to briefly explain, on my last iui i ovulated on my own, so when iturned up for my scan to see how my follies were doing they had already legged it, so it was such a panic, had to get dh home from london there and then and perform the iui straight away.............. I did feel when it was a negative, that I had been slightly cheated as I didnt feel timing was as exact as it could have been................ I had also told the nurse on one scan that I thought that I was about to ovulate as had all the signs and symptoms, but she told me that it couldnt happen because the menopur slows ovulation down etc...... so all in all it went pete tong!!!!!! 

Sorry never seem to be able to explain anything briefly... well the doc said last nite that premature ovulation is very unusual and that on this next iui was going to alter the medication and on day five ( i think) i have to have an injection to stop me ovulating on my own, until my follies are ready and then to have the hcg to trigger ovulation............ has premature ovulation happened to anyone else? he also said that he would closely monitor this cycle and if it didnt go well, it was prob not going to work for us and that ivf would be our next option........... 

I am going to wait until I have had an af and then on the next af going to start the iui, so just going to continue with healthy eating, although cos its easter and we have worked towards it as a light at the end of a very long tunnel, to award ourselves an easter egg and a glass of wine..........

We are off to wales tommorrow to see my in laws, so will try and get on here again whilst away.........

my love to you all, good luck to all the 2ww, and love to all those who have a bfn, take care

love michelle xxxxxxxx


----------



## g

hi there,

Thank you so much for your good wishes last week.

I've been away for a few days because my nan had been taken ill. Sadly she died on Sunday. I'll really miss her.

I get choked to think that neither she nor my dad will see my children. Still they might meet my other little angels on the other side.

I'll chat to you all when I get back.

Luv
g


----------



## Candy

G, I am sorry to read your news ((((hugs))))

Michelle so glad things are moving forward, seems like they have it all under control, so fingers crossed for 3rd time lucky xx


----------



## aliso1

Hi girls

No personnels tonight as it took so long to get on the site tonight and I have still to get ready to go out in 20 mins

so just to let you know,

Womb lining 9.6mm and 3 follies on the right hand side measuring 12mm,13mm and 15mm.  Back on Thursday for another scan but it looks like Monday for basting as DH is away early on Saturday and there would be too much time delay for him doing the business and me getting it.

Love to you all 

speak soon

Ali


----------



## Holly C

G - I'm so sorry to hear your news    Take good care and know that we'll all be here for you when you feel like it.

Michelle - it's sounding positive for you and really hope that it's all going to work out this time round  

ooooh Ali - sounds great and working out really really well   

Love 
Holly


----------



## keemjay

g - sorry to hear about your nan 

hi mimhg  - DOOOO try and keep up please!! sorry am keeping my dh all for myself, usually good at sharing but afraid make an exception with him. hands off!! glad the clinic are pulling the stops out to stop the debacle from happening again, you should be in safe hands 

"welcome all to the holly, CR and julie afternoon chat show" dont you lot EVER work??

CR - am jealous of your symptoms - i havent got even a sore boob and i was sure i would now i've got the cyclogest  am clearly a robot

aliso1 - follies sound great 

dinners ready so better pop off

kj x


----------



## petal b

g-so sorry about your nan                                                      holly c and juile a agree what do you both do and can i come and work with you both,when i get in i can't remember what to write to everyone because their is so much to read,i am only jealous                                        hello to everyone else.hi mimgh i really like the nuffield but i have not had that much experience with any other hosptials only nhs  which was not very good.hope things are going well for you.


----------



## Aliday

Hi girls,
firstly sorry g on the bad news 
Thanks to Julie who always makes me smile , the weekend is not the same without you!
All this talk about chocolate is making me want to go out and get some as there is none in the cupboard as I've ate it all.
I don't know whether to watch "Precious babies" tonite as I cried watching separating twins last night.I probably will though,I'm a glutton for punishment otherwise I wouldn't be on this rollercoaster.
CR your symptoms are promising on 2ww, I'm only having AF type pains since day 4 PO,but I keep on looking at my boobs to see if they've grown, they're a bit veiny but not sore.I'm constantly wondering what's gong on in my body,   . Think I must be a robot too Keemjay
Speak to you all tomorrow
Aliday


----------



## petal b

hi ladies,not going to watch precious babies tonight to depressing.well i am still bleeding (very light since sunday)and the nurse told me to do another test on monday which of course was negative.maybe it is just my body trying to get back to normal(starting again in april)so it will go crazy again.it is like a merry go round.a joke for you                                                            a man asked a fairy to make him desirable and irresistable to all women...............so she turned him into a credit card


----------



## Clare the minx

Hi everyone had to re-register today due to problem with new broadband!USED TO BE DRAGOON and my  was up today and I'd been extremely good and not tested early. Tested today and it was a  so phoned fertility clinic at hospital who tested me again and it was still a  !Talk about  and excited, I've not stopped shaking yet! Don't think it's sunk in properly yet. The date of my scan is 22nd of april and my due date is 1st December(I adore x-mas as well!)

So miracles do happen ladies and I think it was thanks to them good vibes and baby dust everyone was spreading around. So now I'm just going to enjoy being pregnant and have decided that (if pregnancy goes well!) after had baby I'm going to donate my eggs as I know how hard it's been for us so I want to give something back that'll help others!

Anyway lots of       to all others due to test soon as I hope this'll help and hang in there as we'll asll get there.Also a BIG THANK YOU to all you lovely ladies who've helped along the way and a  very special and extremely BIG thank you to the great tracey  whose helped me so much and I'll continue to keep in touch with, you've been a superstar through this and have helped me when I needed extra support.THANK YOU SO MUCH

Lots of love a shocked Clare xxxxx


----------



## petal b

i am so happy for you      that is great news and that is so nice to donate some of your eggs.its nice to hear good news keep it coming ladies


----------



## Holly C

OMG Clare!  Have been thinking of you today and wondering!  Am soooo excited it's all good news!!!    

Wishing you all the very best for a healthy and speedy 9 months!!

All my love
Holly xxxxxxxx


----------



## AussieMeg

Congrats to Claire the Minx aka dragoon. Well done

CR I did not do it during the 2ww but I think the school is out as to whether you should or shouldn’t. Go with what your body wants to do BUT DO NOT TEST EARLY or I’ll get Julie to come over. With regard to the progesterone it depends on your levels whether you continue taking them or not. I stopped 13 days post ov because my levels were high but some girls have continued for 12 weeks. Stopping the progesterone for a few days would not make you miscarry at any rate.

Good Luck for Saturday Lucy in case I am without computer

G sorry to hear about your nan. Make sure you chat to her so she watches over you

Kim and Ali my boobs didn’t really hurt until I found out I was pg. In fact I really had no symptoms this time except for a few twinges which I thought were AF pains. 

Well disaster as my computer’s power cord has broken and I may need to wait until after easter to get a new one so on Colin’s pc which I hate using and he is off to Japan on Thursday so I may have nothing to use for a few days……….arghhhhhhhhhh.

Hi to Lilly, Molly, Holly, Donna, Jules, BunBun, CathyA, mimhg, Aliso1, petalb,


----------



## BunBun

Congratulations to Clare & DP.
G sorry to hear about your nan


----------



## keemjay

well done Dragoon/clare       

kj x


----------



## CR

clare & dp    
thats fab news.  congrats to you both.

holly - what does the hideous CM mean?  i didn't know this was a good sign.  i am thinking that the pessaries are causing all the CM and the sore boobs??  i haven't had any implantation bleeding as yet, so i would guess, in my non-medical opinion, that i wouldn't have any pg type symptons until at least implantation should occur?  which i have read somewhere (!!!) with most women (83%), who get implantation bleeding, is around the 8 day mark.  would it not be too early for any pg symptons without implantation?  i am happy to be proved wrong tho...?
getting back to the nuffield t.wells thread, i don't know what happened to the original embryologist.  i didn't know him/her and was more concentrating on being told that i had an odd-shaped cervix!! 
mr r, i find his choice of shirts and tie very very strange, but he is just soooo positive you can't really fault him.  i'm biased to mr w, because i've known him for longer and he did my lap and hys last year and i've only got really small scars!!

keemjay & aliday - we are all different and unique in a special way, pls don't compare my symptons and yours and make any assumptions.  we will stay positive together and hope for the very best!!

anyway i'm trying to be pessimistically optimistic if you know what i mean.  i don't want to set myself up for a BFP and be distraught. 

my boobs tho !!!! - are so painful in the last few days, i am secretly rubbing them to ease the pain sometimes.  hopefully all the people in my office are not talking about me already!!!!  can you get sacked or disciplined for boob rubbing, i guess if they aren't your own!!!?  i won't ask anyone to help me   

aussie meg - thanks for the info.  good luck with the pc.  i won't test early honest.

g - real sorry to hear about your nan.

aliso1 - looking good, good luck for basting.

donna - sorry to hear about job.  glad you had nice hol.

sleep well everyone and talk more tomorrow.
crxxxx


----------



## aliso1

Morning

It is a lovely morning  

And I finish today for holidays, yeh not back to work till nex Wednesday.  Fell quite positive about this IUI, I do not kno why maybe becaue it is Easter weeken and I am getting basted on Easter Monday and all things fluffy        .

There pigs can be fluffy as well   

Michelle Hi have a nice time in wales, I love the country

G            sorry to hear about your Nan.

Clare


----------



## aliso1

DOH I POSTED THAT LAST POST WITHOUT FINISHING  


CLARE                 Congratulations.

Meg, hope you are keeping well.  When do you go for a scan?

Bun bun how,s you?  When do you go for your scan as well?

CR I know how you feel with sore boobs, some months with me it is horrendous, you feel like holding them when you walk, but it does not help with me being big chested.

Ladies, did I tell you this was my last day of work, or did I forget??   

Love and fluffy bunnies


Alison


----------



## moosey

Hello everyone
Have just been trying to catch up on everyone's news and it still feels patchy!

Clare - Big congratulations on you BFP.  Well done, you must be over the moon - well once the shock calms down!   

Kim - Good luck with you testing next week.  I will have my fingers crossed for you  

G - I am so sorry to hear about your bereavement.  Take it easy on yourself ok?   

Well I have some bad news from VIL and myself.  I started bleeding last thursday and went home to rest up.  The bleeding did not stop and I went for a scan yesterday and they could not find anything.  Had to hang around for a bit and see the doc who told me that I have had a failed pregnancy.  They will let me know whether the bleeding is due to a miscarriage or an ectopic pregnancy.  Have taken the rest of the week off work and am getting my head round it.  In hindsight, I don't think the baby was ever viable, as early tests were weak and my hCG levels always struggled.  Will be planting a tree or something in the garden to remind us of our first pregnancy.

Found it really difficult waiting for my scan yesterday.  I had to wait in a room that was full of pregnant ladies with bumps of varying sizes looking very happy and getting excited about thier scans.  I was the only person without a goddam bump and it made me feel that something was wrong with me as well as a reminder of what I cannot have at the moment.  It was made even better when the receptionist bellowed to each happy couple 'that will be £2 for your scan pictures'.  Maybe I was being over sensitive, but I would have preferred to have waited in another room.  

Anyway I am going off to clean the house and watch Trisha.

Take it easy ladies

Moose (Jackie) xx


----------



## Holly C

Moosey and VIL - what a horrible thing to have happen   It's such a wickedly horrible thing to have to go through and I wish so much that you didn't.

You both must be shattered and crushed.  Horribly insensitive to have to sit through that clinic - an awful experience.

Sending you all my love and thoughts

Take it easy and look after each other.

Holly xxxxx


----------



## BunBun

Moosey and VIL so sorry to hear what has happened . You take of care each other. I will be thinking about you both.
I really don't want to go for my scan as I can't face all those happy people  
Over 7 weeks now since AF & still no sign of anything - I guess it was a missed miscarriage not long until I find out.


----------



## petal b

moosey and vil i am so sorry  i am thinking of you both.


----------



## petal b

bun bun so sorry you have to go through this amd my heart goes out to you and everyone else who is going through this terrible time.sending you lots of love and i will be thinking of you and everyone else love petal b


----------



## Candy

Moose, I am so sorry for you and VIL.

These hospitals are so unsensitive at times like this and really don't have a clue how to treat people, I can relate to being in the wrong place surrounded by excited people when you feel like your world has fallen apart its really unfair and so unnessary, sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## Aliday

BunBun I'm so sorry , you sound so sad, sending you  lots of cyberhugs   
Hoping things are sorted out soon.

VIL and Moosey , sad news .
Planting something really helps, when I had my misc I planted a rose called Remember Me ,I found it very comforting.
Thinking of you all at this sad time
Aliday


----------



## Clare the minx

Thanks to you all for the messages it's great to get the support I've had from you lovely ladies and I'd advise anyone to register here as everyone is great and you get some brilliant advice and some laughs along the way!

Lots of love, Clare xxx


----------



## Holly C

BunBun - thinking of you today too hunny big    I hope it gives you some answers at least.

Holly xxxx


----------



## Aliday

Clare aka Dragoon 
Good luck with the pregnancy 
Spread some of your babydust around please

Julie are we going to have a little ditty later ,they always brighten my day ?
Never mind the database we're more important!
Aliday


----------



## Clare the minx

Here you are then this is all the babydust I can fit in and I hope it works for all of you!!!!                              

Lots of luck and love to you all, Clare


----------



## Aliday

Good one!! 

  
Thanks Julie

And thanks Clare for the babydust ,  I bet you're on 
Ali


----------



## keemjay

morning all  

VIL and Moosey - am so terribly sorry to hear your news, how totally and utterly [email protected] big big   for you both.And added insult to injury with having to go to the clinic and sit amongst all those people  take care of eachother and rest up in this sunshine....

kj x


----------



## keemjay

julie - that is my fav joke of the moment - i saw it on here a while back and have been telling it to everybody....when do you next see a doc? this bleeding seems to be going on far too long 

beautiful day here today - hot and sunny...and guess what i am about to cook? SOUP!! i have loads of veggies that need to be used up and its the only thing i can think of!! will freeze it....no way am i gonna eat soup on a day like this!!

anyone heard from looby? she seems to have gone a bit quiet. hope she is resting up....

kj x


----------



## MollyW

Moosey and VIL. So sorry about your scan - particularly with all the smiling bumps to contend with.   for you both.

BunBun.  Thinking of you today hunny...  

...and G, sorry about your Nan...  

Love to everyone,
Molly
x


----------



## MollyW

Hi KJ - funny you should ask about Looby. I pm'd her yesterday, but haven't heard back.  Hoping she's just away for a few days. We're thinking of you Looby.... 

Julie -   for all the bleeding.  Make sure you take some iron supplement! 
Great jokes...keep them coming...

Here's another one from me (with apologies to all the blondes out there!)

A blonde calls her boyfriend and says, "Please come over here and help me. I have a killer jigsaw puzzle, and I can't figure out how to get it started."

Her boyfriend asks, "What is it supposed to be when it's finished?"

The blonde says, "According to the picture on the box, it's a rooster."

Her boyfriend decides to go over and help with the puzzle. She lets him in and shows him where she has the puzzle spread all over the table.

He studies the pieces for a moment, then looks at the box, then turns to her and says, "First of all, no matter what we do, we're not going to be able to assemble these pieces into anything resembling a rooster."

He takes her hand and says, "Second, I want you to relax. Let's have a nice cup of tea, and then....................................................


he sighed, "...let's put all these Corn Flakes back in the box."


----------



## petal b

good jokes ladies i thought i would add one to it                      a man brings a deer home and cooks it for dinner but does not tell the children.he told them he would give them a clue...........its what mum calls dad sometimes.the littie girl cries out.....don't eat it!its a fu.....  ars.hole


----------



## lilly2k3

CR- I am going to talk to doc about metformin today. There seems to be a lot of girls on here using it. Can I ask you how much you take per day?
I asked the nurse about it yesterday and she said she has never herd about it being used for pcos, just hoping the doc is more helpful today.
Good luck with the rest of your 2ww.

Mimhg- good luck with preparing for your next cycle.

G- sorry about your Nan xx

Aliso1- good news about follies! Hope basting goes well.

Clair the minx- congratulations, great news!

kim- I wish we had the weather you are having! it is miserable here again today, just like yesterday......

Bun Bun-  it must be some how worse not knowing what is going on. 

Julie- It dose seem like a very long time to still be bleeding. I know you said there was a lot of blood still seen on your scan but is this length of time OK?

Vil and moosey- So sorry to hear your news life is just so unfair at times  

 to all I have not mentioned personaly.


----------



## keemjay

Lilly - i have a friend who is on Metformin for her pcos and so are lots of girls on here so the nurse is clearly not very well informed - whats new  the more i deal with the health profession the more disillusioned i get 

ps i posted something about the EU's imminent ban on our supplements on the complimentary therapies board if anyones interested.....

kj x


----------



## CR

hello all you sunshine girls today.

just a real quickie, cos i am in a rush to get to tescos!!

julie - you are a star putting up with all that bleeding.  here's hoping you are getting loads of loyalty points on your boots advantage card from having to purchase all the FP!!

lilly - i take 500mg 3 x per day.  they build you up initially as it can be a bit harsh on the stomach to begin with.  but most people can stomach (!!!)  it fine if they build up slowly and be very sure to take at meal times.  don't take it without food, or i wouldn't advise that.  and be a bit careful what you drink alcohol wise - i have a cast iron stomach usually, but if i mix sugary alcohol, ie alcopops, i am always rudely awaken about 3am to chuck up big styley.  if you are having a drink be sure to just not take the metformin for that day (that not a problem for one day if you have special occassion) or don't have to much. clearer liquid alcohols seem to be best, ie white wine, gin, vodka etc..  believe or not i rarely ever drink.  but be warned if you mix the two!!  i am not touching a drop on my 2ww though for sure.  anyhow good luck with the doc, tell them you know loads of people taking it with pcos.  it's not actually licensed for pcos use, so some doc i believe can be a bit funny.  just insist!!  get back to me if you want any more info or have any other questions, especially on the books.

got to dash, sorry.

hi to everyone, you are all very lovely and i am in a rush.

crxxxx


----------



## jodsterrun

Hi everyone,
I know I haven't posted for a while, but I have certainly been following.
I have to say congratulations, and many large hugs to all who need them.  Such a mix of both good and bad news.  
I am glad to hear it's getting warmer for all of you.  We just had a 42 degree Celsius day (in autumn).  Obviously I'm in Australia.  Believe me, just a little too warm for comfort.  
I am now day 10 in the 2ww in a completely natural cycle.  We are just waiting to start IVF in May, so still might as well try in the mean time.

I have been on Chinese herbs and chicken soup galore.  They certainly seemed to have helped my general health, and I certainly feel like my metabolism is back to what it was about 8 years ago.  Amazing, and if it does nothing else, then at least I'm healthier.

I just wanted to say that I HATE the 2WW.  I wasn't even worried about it until yesterday, and now it's getting me down.

I have to say that all the jokes certainly help.


Again, hugs to all those who need them, and congratulations to Clare.

Love Jodi


----------



## BunBun

I'm back from my scan which was in a nice seperate area of maternity floor, away from all the smiley happy people. Finally got some information what was going on & the nurses & doctor were very helpful & took time to listen to me.
Scan revealed no sacs so looks as if my body has reabsorbed them but still faint +ve on test which was unusual so could have only been days since I lost it/them?
I was told it could take upto 4 - 6 weeks from the date of the miscarriage before I bleed. Looks like I may well be in for a long wait 
Feel positive now just for the fact that I know what is going on but I just went the bleeding to start


----------



## BunBun

Strange that all miscarriages can be different.
Julie's still bleeding & yet I have no bleeding just doesn't make sense to me.
Old fart oops meant DH has gone back to work he had the cheek to say I think you can do the ironing this afternoon & perhaps some washing.  Cheeky ........


----------



## cathyA

Good grief girls.... you can talk! And they call me Chatty Cathy!! 

Bun bun - glad you've got some answers. Hope you don't have to wait too long. You and Julie are an inspiration. i don't know how you keep so level headed.

Clare - congrats on news!     We're all hanging onto these success stories so thanks for sharing it with us and thanks for the  

Julie - dh is now back home so the only thing I've got to say to you is       

Anyone wants sore boobs you can have mine! Didn't get them at all with the torpedos but this time.... wow!

 to all the chums especially the  ers.

Did anyone watch the baby prog last night? I missed it cos someone moved it without telling me and there were a couple of suspect baggy teeshirts in the trailer that I wanted a better look at!  miaow, miaow!!

Just off to order my party tickets  - don't leave me boogying on my own girls!

TTFN
Cathy


----------



## cathyA

Knew there was someone else i meant to mention...... VIL & Moosy - sorry to hear you news  .... its been really up and down for you hasn't it? And how insensitive to keep you waiting with all those bumpy ladies... think its just another sign that if you haven't gone through all this cr$p you could never understand how upsetting that could be.

Take care


----------



## BunBun

DH cooking    - he doesn't know what the oven or hob looks like & the last thing he did cook came with a health warning 
Julie you can have a share of my boobs - in fact I think everyone can have a share of them. I dread to thing what they would be like if I was pregnant


----------



## cathyA

Julie - when I reread my message I hoped you would'nt think I was bragging given your current 'situation' - but just imagine a couple of weeks from now     

And as for spare boobs ... hands off!! I've got bigger shoulder blades ... must have been standing backwards in the queue!


----------



## topsham

hi ladies, been busy here again !

Firstly so sorry G for your loss, and also big cuddles to bun bun, Vil & Moosey.

Hi to Julie, meg ,Cathy,Lilly-i was prescribed metformin, Molly, CR, Alison1, clare ...well done chick, petal b and KJ...few...and the rest of the gang.

Having a bit of a blue day, had a letter from my nurse with a script for northisterone to help with my cysts and withdrawal bleed...yuck i am such a wimp with tabs I rather inject anyday, she also said they won't go ahead with my 3 rd iui (final one) until they have had the all clear from my diabetes consultant as they think this is why i am not catching!!!!! news to me they have nevr mentioned this before it feels they are trying to pass the buck so cheesed off .

I feel like they have such a decider in my life at the mo, blaming my diabetes is wrong its in great control? we thought we were ready to go ahead end of April, I just want to get the sodding thing over with so we can start to plan our next move...you know 

hope everyone has a choccy easter...I'm still painting 

L xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cathyA

Laurie - sorry you're not having a good day. We do have to rely so heavily on 'the professionals' don't we? Just a thought...Could you post something on 'ask the nurse' board to see if there are any other diabetic ladies out there with advice for you?

Also meant to send   to you, G in my last post. I know exactly what you mean about you family not seeing your child. I lost my mum 10 years ago and my last grandparent, my granny is teetering on the edge (well she is 96) The worst thing is that her room at the resi home is wall to wall with pics of my nephew and niece and she just thinks I'm selfish for not having had children and because of how old and ill she is I don't think its worth telling her the truth. All I can tell you is that my nephew is the spit of my mum, so perhaps a little bit of her is around watching over us all. Anyway, just wanted to say i'm thinking of you at the mo.


----------



## MollyW

Just a quickie from me as I'm off on my easter hols - so will only be logging in via my laptop & mobile   so prob not posting much over the w/e...

Laurie -   Cathy's plan sounds like an excellent idea - then hopefully you will be armed with lots of info before you go back.

Cathy - you won't be boogeying alone - I have emailed for details of where to send the cheque and KJ is deffo coming too...right Keeeem 

Lily  - hope you got some answers from the  

BunBun - glad you've finally got some answers from the scan - you sound remarkably chirpy considering everything sweetheart... 

Anyway, chocolate kisses to you all....have a lovely break...
Molly
x


----------



## Donna Taylor

haven't read through all the posts yet but wanted to say to VIL and Moosy that I am so sorry to hear about your news it is terrible you had to wait in the same room with all the pregnant people -  very insensitive!  

G - sorry to hear about your nan take care of yourself.

I had my CD10 scan today but have no follies as yet so assuming this will be a long cycle this month where I ovulate on day 18 or something. going for another scan on Friday to see, so maybe basting on thursday.

sorry for not doing more personnals but haven't had a chance to read through all the posts yet ypu gals chat to much!! only kidding.

Take care

Donna xx


----------



## Candy

Have a lovely time Molly x


----------



## petal b

hi gwen sorry to hear that you are having such a bad time,i hope you nephew is alright.i hope it does not come to that.sorry i don't know what is wrong, am not long on this thread ,but i will be thinking of you


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi girls,

gwen- you are having a horrid time   I hope your nephew is ok.

Molly- enjoy your weekend  

topsham- Why do they need to have the go ahead from diabetes con? dose it effect trying to conceive? (sorry, i don't know much about it and I'm just curious)

Well girls, I returned from my doc's app victorious!!!
I managed to convince him that a perscription for metformin was a great idea, don't quite know how I did it but he gave in after a bit of a prod in the right direction from me. (I did print some info on it helping with pcos from the internet which he read including some posts from this site!)
So I am a happy flower once again


----------



## petal b

glad it went well,this may sound like a silly question but don't now much about other drugs apart from the ones i am on,but i also have pco and am interested what it is


----------



## aliso1

Morning girls

I am up with the birds and I am on holiday 
    

Vil & Moosey big hugs to you      

Bub Bun big                        to you as well.

I know what you are all going through, so take it easy.  

Laurie I think it is time you kicked some      
Believe me you have to fight for everything and it is your life they are messing with.  Go Girl 

Gwen take care  


Hello to Molly, PetalB, Donna, Keemjay,Cathy, Julie,Lily,Holly, Meg and anybody else I have missed.

Well back to hosp at 9.30am this morning for another scan. Does anybody else have one kind of dormant ovary, my left one I think would need a ton of dynamite to get it going.
Then my last session of reflexology at 11am.  Will try to get a hiar appointment after that.  Have lunch out then go to supermarket and do a months shopping.  Maybe get some more plants for my greenhouse as well.

How does that sound for a days holiday.

Love and kisses 

Ali


----------



## AussieMeg

Moosey and VIL my heart goes out to you two. It wasn't meant to be this hard. Please look after each other . Try to take what positives you can out of this experience and I am always here for you if you want to chat.We thought a bonsai was a nice memory because we can take it with us when we move and it always stays small and beautiful like our baby.

Good news about the metaform Lilly

Laurie I cannot believe what you are going through. I may be out of line but really I would suggest a change in clinics even if it means travelling it should mean less stress. Your clinic seems completely ignorant of the research relating to Type 1 diabetes and infertility and the differences to type 11. It is my understanding that it is more the obesity associated with diabetes (and usually type11) that has a detrimental effect on fertility. Further the problem with type 1 is generally the depletion of eggs (not fertilisation or implementation) something that from what I remember of your treatment has not been a problem. Has the clinic done day 2 and day 22 hormone level tests? Also I would ask for an appointment with the cons at your clinic and ask what in particular they are concerned with with regard to your diabetes and what research they are referring to. Tell them that you want to know so you can talk to your diabetes specialist. They are just d   

Looking at Laurie, Kimjay and Lilly it really shocks me what we have to deal with in terms of these so called Specialists

BunBun good to know what is going on. I ended up getting an extra scan after my miscarriage to see where my ovaries were up to becuase it took 9 weeks for me to get af

G and Gwen I hope easter lifts your spirits at this sad time for you.

Aliso1 on 350iui per day through IVF and myleft ovary still produced no follies!!!

Still no power for the pc and Colin has taken his pc to japan so only intermittent Megan over easter. I hope you all have a lovely time

Love 
Megan


----------



## aliso1

Meg  good to hear from you huney

You keeping okay, missing the good ole UK weather?

Ali


----------



## keemjay

intermittant megan is better than no megan 

aliso1 - sounds like you have a lovely day lined up  good luck for the scan 

lilly - great result on the metformin!! well done for yet again teaching the medical profession something new 

molly - yep am still going to the party - waiting for details of how to pay etc...

Laurie - i'm afraid i agree with meg - maybe its time to have a little look at other clinics - i dont get good vibes from yours 

my (.) (.) have grown considerably over the last 24 hrs so i can join you with symptoms now CR! not that i am getting excited - sure its the cyclogest  am starting to feel the pressure now - its always about now it kicks in, on the final leg. really dont feel one way or the other. am trying to make sure we have a busy weekend so we dont think about it too much......am a bit worried that dh is going to crack if the news isnt good next week, he did after our 2nd bfn last may but there was other stuff going on at the time too so maybe that was why....cant bear to see him like that again....

right off to work for me, the heffalump was discharged finally yesterday so will have a nice quiet day at home with him. apparently he had rotovirus - i hope this isnt dangerous to me in my possible condition 

have a happy easter all 

kj x


----------



## CR

hi all

keemjay - i have total sympathy for your (.)(.) issue!!  ordinarily they are large and out of control, now well, i think the local zoo will be trying to track them down they are so wild.  should we be v v lucky and get a bfp, i think they might just go pop!  here's hoping you have a more comfortable day with them today.  same as you, now into the second week of 2ww pressure seems to be mounting just a little!!  hope you have a nice holiday choccey weekend and it's not too fraught thinking about the pending testing day.  are you testing monday?  loads n loads of lovely dust and positive vibes for you.

got to dash to work, will try to sign on later from work and chat to all the rest of you lovely ladies.

love to all

crxxx


----------



## Candy

New home ladies, Molly I checked you were not on 1st, wishing you all a great easter break and lots of bunny dust 

Candy xx

Kim


----------



## Candy

Kim, I hope that DH copes better this time, but even more than that I hope he doesn't have to cope with any news as its good news .... its awful seeing them like that, but as you said there was so much more going on  

New home this way peeps ---> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=25938.new#new


----------



## AussieMeg

*2005 positive Vibe campaign * 

    
*

Welcome to Poppy and congrat to Scarlet and DH.

Congratulations & Stay put vibes*

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky!  Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan, 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 11.06.04 2nd Time Lucky!  Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz 
Northern Lass 21.06.04 1st Time Lucky!  Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz 
Scarlet 29.06.04 2nd Time Lucky!  Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Onka 09.07.04 1st Time Lucky !  
Elly 28.07.04 1st Time Lucky !  Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14ox and 3lb 15oz 
Sarah (36) 18.08.04 1st Time Lucky!  
Oink 20.08.04 Natural Pregnancy!!!  
Morgan 26.08.04 Converted to IVF  
Floss 13.09.04 2nd Time Lucky   Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Candy 03.11.04 IVF  
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky   
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky  
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 
Charliezoom 16.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
Claie the minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky 

*2ww Baby Makers* 

     

Alex28 25.03.05
Keemjay 29.03.05
CR 30.03.05 
Aliday 31.03.05

*Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls
Go Ladies Go  
* 
  
     

Mez
Aliso1
Alicat
Donna Taylor

*Our turn next - The Baster Addicts !*

Nicola1 
**********
Topsham
HollyC -- going again in April
MollyW-- 
Jodsterrun-- 
mimhg--going in April
Claireabelle--trying naturally for a while
Rachaelmd-going next month
Nikita - 
BunBun
Cindy - going again in Feb
Struthie - maybe going to ICSI
Cherub75 - having ovarian drilling
Kristin M
Marielou - starting april
Sara13 awaiting af
Leah
LizH - talking to cons re IVF
Le
Rachaelj
Gilly2
g 
Gwen - awaiting IUI jabs
Bolts - next month
CathyA
PetalB--going again in April
JessP--off to IVF
Claribel
Greeners - going April
Skinnybint-going next month
VIL & Moosey
Lilly2K3 off to IVF

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments


----------



## aliso1

Well I have popped home for lunch as I went and got more plants for my greenhouse and I could not leave them in the car all day.

So had my reflexology and my scan , so lining is 12.6 mm and I have two follies at 18mm each on the right side and one at 13 mm. Could not see the left at all today.  So basting on Monday.
Quite complicated this time,  today is as normal, Friday take Burselin but no Gonal F injection, Saturday 3 Burselin sniffs and HCG injection at night.  Had to get them to write it all down cause knowing me I would have forgotten.

Write better go and write message list.

It is sunny and I have heard it is to be a nice weekend.

Please keep strong Keemjay


Ali


----------



## skinnybint

Hello ladies, there are just too many to say hello to you all personally. Happy Easter...may you all get many eggs and I'm not talking the chocolate ones here, although 1 or 2 would be good.

Thanks for all your advice, I know I should drink more water (me being a Urology Nurse specialist as well..it's disgraceful).I won't do a test because I don't like disappointment. I like my tea and yes the odd glass of vino...not next month though. I should now be writing a boring letter for work and I accidentally on purpose went into FF instead. The sun is shining, I have a new car in the driveway and me and dh are off to York on Sunday for a week in a luxury flat overlooking the river. Off to pick up mother-in- law later today, she's a sweetie and will be furbaby sitting.
Hope you all have a relaxing few days off..take it easy and don't eat too much chocolate.
Luv Sarax


----------



## Holly C

Hello All You Chocolate Squaffers!

Can't believe it - I go out for one afternoon and you write soooo much that Candy has to start a new thread!!

Hi ya Bun Bun - good to hear that you did get some answers yesterday.  Really hope it won't be too long for you to wait until AF comes (feels v weird to say that - but you know what I mean)

Love and hugs to VIL and Moosey

KJ - hope the hephalump has had a quiet day with you.  Do you good to sit still for a little while too    Thinking of you and your friends tomorrow and fingers and toes are firmly xed for testing day.  

Hi Laurie - you are working v v hard on your house!  It must be looking brand new by now!  Meg's advice was great and I hope you do consider going elsewhere.... difficult I know with travel etc but it certainly sounds like they are playing silly games    

Hey ya ********** - didn't see your friend yesterday (ha!) but there were a zillion people at the Ideal Home Show!  Managed to buy self fab new handbag and didn't need to go via Vancouver for it    Also some lovely jewelery and bits.  Lets hope nasty bleeding will be all over by the end of the Easter break and you can move on!  Enjoy all that choc!

Hi Molly and Cathy.  Hope you are both well... and also CR, Ali, Aliday, Donna, Sara and Petal!

DH and are off for a Spa Day on Saturday which will be heaven, then there's all the domestic chores and not to mention the lawn which is about 6ft high!    

I have been hopeless and haven't done anything about Egg buying - arrrgghh!  I was out with a lovely friend yesterday who had bought me little dark choco eggs from Selfridges and I hadn't bought anything in return... don't know how I've managed to leave it to the last minute.... must be all consumed with FF!  Had better hop off to Sainsburys... (not really the same is it!!)

Happy Easter Everyone

Holly xxxx


----------



## MollyW

Hi girlies - just a quickie to say the wicked  got me again today, so a BFN for us... 

Got a scan booked tomorrow and hopefuly having another IUI this cycle. Probably the last - so please wish us lots of luck.... 

Have a great w/e.

Love Molly
x


----------



## cathyA

Hi all,

Just pooped in to say....

Lucy Lou -   for tomorrow .Is it at CARE? Hope you get on fine.

Sorry Molly - and good luck for scan and all that follows. I'm hoping that I can do IUi in April too so we may be waiting together.

Holly - glad to see your pampering yourself!   I like the sound of the Spa day - you're surely not going to mow the lawn after all that relaxation are you?

Sara - hope you enjoy York. I used to live near there and loved shopping etc there. You must do a ghost walk while you're there but make sure you go round with the 'original' and best - not some mad woman with a rice crispie stuck to her nose, dressed as a witch and pushing a pushchair (! you'll know what I mean) (I think they meet at that pub that always gets flooded right on the edge of the river) - its well worth it!

Good luck for Monday Ali (what did you buy for your greenhouse?)

   to Alex, KJ, CR and Aliday  - the waits nearly over!  


        Have a lovely weekend one and all    

PS - do you think Julies started already - its very quiet here today!?!


----------



## Aliday

Hi everyone! 
Gosh it has been quiet today. Julie must be on hols I think.
Sorry Molly that the    has come again. Sending you lots of    
for this cycle, fingers crossed.
Thanks for the positive vibes Cathy. I'm afraid the 2ww is stating to get very hard. I'm being an absolute b**ch at the moment but DH is trying to be understanding .
I'm off to eat some chocolate and do a little pampering. Speak to you all soon .Have a lovely Easter everyone
    

 
Aliday


----------



## jess p

OMG it's taken me hours to read everybody's postings!

Will get my own back cos now on 2 week school hols!  

Been mega busy cos moving classrooms into new extension, had to box everything up.  Wouldn't mind but I've moved classroom 7 times in the last 6 years!!

G... so sorry to hear about your nan, hope she keeps a close eye on you with all the IF treatment.

VIL & Moosey ... so, so sorry for you 2.  Great idea about planting a tree, always helps a tiny bit to do something positive.  Really hope you find the strength to try again.

Clare ... congratulations, haven't seen a BFP for ages!

CR...   at boob rubbing in the office!

BunBun... really feel for you, how frustrating having to wait for  

Julie ... great jokes! Loved the centipede & building site ones!!  Hope you get tons of choccie for Easter.  We had an Easter egg hunt for the kids today (I ate shed loads!!).  Got lots of chocolate from the kids too! (mostly milk in spite of my HUGE hints!!)  

Molly... loved your joke too!  Was it you that told us about the dog poo or Cathy?  Anyway, went for a walk on the heath near us with DP's nephew who stood in huge great doggy poo!  I had a great idea, which I think I need to patent!!... dog food manufacturers should put something harmless but fluorescent in the food so that it glows in the dark!!!  I've stood in some before when staggering home drunk from the pub!! Yuk!

KJ ... glad you've joined the sore booby club! Not long to wait now.  I'm saying a little prayer for you every day (not really sure if it works, but here's hoping!) as I know how much this cycle means to you & DH.

Great news about the Keane tickets! DP is big Keane fan.  He hated Embrace when we first met (about 6 years ago) but I've played all their stuff to him over & over & he amazed me by buying me the cd for Christmas & when I opened it, out popped 2 tickets to see them at Cambridge!!! He really enjoyed it & now I can't stop him singing "Ashes" at the top of his bloody awful voice! 

Goodluck to Alex, CR & Aliday too.  Thinking of you & sending tons of                    

Hi Holly ... have been inspired by your juicer so bought one from Amazon - got home today to see that DHL had been but I was out, phoned to see if they are open on Good Friday but they're not! So can't have it til Sat!   Thought I could use it for all that fruit/veg I buy but don't get round to using!

Hi Laurie... you really are getting a raw deal! IF is bad enough without them stressing you unnecessarily about your diabetes.  I vote we send Meg & Julie round to sort them out!

Hi to Gwen, Lilly, Donna and Skinnybint too.

Oh yes, this bit is a bit political! 
I read in last week's You mag in the Mail on Sunday that one of their journalists was involved in a working party with Alan Milburn (some gov health bloke) & she wanted to know about women's health concerns.  She listed a few but no mention of IF.  

So I emailed her & to my amazement she replied to say that she would bring up my argument about "postcode lottery" & waiting lists.  I also told her to look at this site to see just how many women are really struggling with IF.  She said she'll def take a look!  I've never bothered contacting anyone before so was quite chuffed that I did!

Have a fab Easter everybody!

Lots of love &      
Jess xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Just a quick post to wish everyone a happy easter! especailly those who will be away from there PC'S over weekend.

Goodluck to all those testing over next few days 

Lucy lou - is it tommorrow or saturday you are basting??  vibes for you.

Going for another scan at 1.30 tommorrow so hopefully i'll have a follicle by then

Donna xx.

Jess -  great news about the women from the mail, fingers crossed it will do something.

Gwen -  hope your nephew is ok xx


----------



## Clare the minx

Hi everyone thanks for all the support and   and we'll all get there eventually I believe so anyway!Thanks for the message Donna ,Talk about shocked when I got the BFP(I think my jaw hit the floor)Now I'm just trying to take it easy and try not to start worrying about the chance of me miscarrying.We always seem to be worrying about one thing or another! 

Lots of love Clare xxx

P.S- Donna how the new job going?


----------



## Marielou

Hello girls,

Can I just pop in with a quick question?

I've been given the choice of natural, clomid or injectable DIUI.  I ovulate on a regular basis, but OPK's don't work for me, so we're thinking of clomid/injectables.  Just wondering - would clomid do anything for me if I ovulate on my own - would it just ensure 1 follicle, or possibly more?
Trying to make the choice between the two is so hard!  

Clare - Congrats on your BFP!   I left you a message on the donor sperm thread.    

Thanks girls,

Marie xx


----------



## petal b

hi just wanted to say that i hope everyone has a lovely easter sorry i have not done any personals but just got in and have to cook dinner.              not hear the weekend so i will posted again on monday


----------



## CR

gosh everyone must have been busy today, it's been so quiet.

holly - your spa day sounds bliss, hope you have wonderful day.

jess p - we'll be voting for you for FF MP, and you got a reply too.

donna - hope your basting goes well on monday.

molly - sorry to hear about your bfn.

aliday, alex and kj - stay strong on your 2ww, you're nearly there now.

just popped in with a small bit of news - i hope it's good news?!;

have had a small bit of bleeding/spotting today.  i had my basting wednesday last week and today is friday.  so i am not sure if you count wednesday as day 1 or the thursday as day 1, the day after ove.  anyway i guess i am either 9 or 10 days post ove whichever day you start counting.  i am thinking it just possibly might be implantation bleeding, (fingers and legs crossed!!), perhaps someone might be able to advise me?
is there any pattern to implantation bleeding?  should it stop after so long or does it continue for however long??
hoping someone can put my mind to rest because i am off work all weekend and this is very definitely going to be on mind all long weekend!!

have a lovely holiday weekend everybody.
love to all, 
crxxxx


----------



## jess p

Hi Cr - that spotting sounds like good news! I know I've read on here tons of stuff about implantation bleeds & it seems quite varied, especially as to which day of cycle it occurs.  Anyway, I'm sure it's a good sign, so fingers crossed.  What day do you test?      

Molly - really sorry about BFN. How are you? Hope you're getting lots of tlc.  Am sending you a huge cyber  

I've got some more evidence that men have completely different priorities to women (just in case you hadn't spotted that already!!).

Watching "Special Babies" I can blub for England (or watching Corrie or Emmerdale!!) & DP just watches, unmoved.  

Yet, when I came back from meal out with my best buddy on Weds night, there was DP glued to screen. 

He told me the programme he was watching was the saddest thing he'd ever seen & it had "nearly" made him cry.  Yes, you've guessed it, it was called "my penis and I" & was all about a man who's todger was only 3" when erect!!!!
Boys and their toys!

I'm sure it was probably quite sad if you'd watched the whole thing but the bit I saw involved him going to see some crazy woman that had the enviable job of making plaster casts of rock star's erect penis' in the name of "art"! 

He had one done which looked really pathetic next to Jimi Hendrix's monster!

Then he went on the set of a porn movie to have a "peep" at some bloke's tools of the trade.  He asked the girl, who was bent over doggy style, if she would be "able to feel a 3" penis inside her?" She looked completely bemused & said (in northern accent) "I don't really know, I've not seen one!"

I'm sorry if I've offended anyone, I was just amazed to see that, at nearly 40 years old, DP was still thinking that size was THE most important issue on the planet - more so than IF! (How dare he!)

Anyway, I'm off to buy him a chocolate willy for Easter!!  

Jess xxxx


----------



## keemjay

jess  at your dh 

molly - hope all goes ok at your scan hunny  

am having a very lazy morning, only just emerged from my bed - made the mistake of starting to read a book yesterday and now i cant put it down. escapism  poor dh is emptying the shed by himself  will get out there in a min  to help him...

thanks for all your kind words and positive vibes. i'm slipping down a bit to be honest, am quite grumpy and irritable which are my usual signs of pmt, but who knows  dont quite know how i am going to get thru the weekend

...and today we are feeling very sad indeed for our best friends and for little Marcus who never got to grow up into the handsome boy he should've   why is life so cruel

laters 

kj x


----------



## Aliday

Hi girls
jess p , your DP sounds just like my hubbie. He's a perpetual boy , gadget mad and I'm sure he would have loved that program about willies.
keemjay - you sound just like me,the stress of the 2ww is definately showing .I am extremely irritable and last night I fell over coming up our front door steps and blubbed like a 2 year old because I banged my cheek. I cried for a good 10 mins which is just not like me!I think it was just all my emotions  pouring out. Anyway be strong ! Don't lift anything heavy in the shed . Keep positive not long for you now .    
CR bleeding sounds like a good sign ,hang on in there. 
Aliday


----------



## jubjub

Just thought I would pop in and tell you guys that I got a   on my second IUI, only problem is I was in such a state   i forgot to ask if I stop taking my nasal spray now!!  I assume I dont need it any more


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi girls,

   HAPPY EASTER   

(to all who celebrate it, not meaning to offend anyone of any faith!)

jubjub-  congratulations 
I would call clinic to ask about spray to be on the safe side.

Kim- Keep your chin up luv. I know it is hard but it is the best way.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi everyone,

Jubjub - congratulations on your BFP

Kj - Try to stay positive hun, I know it must be hard with all you have going on at the moment butmy thoughts are with you today   and  for you.

Had another scan today and have loads of Follies which I found strange as I am having a completly natural cycle anyway, my linning is 7mm and my largest follicle (which I am assuming is the one I will ovulate from) is 14.5mm so all looking good I think. I have another scan on monday but still in limbo as to when basting will be all depends how the grow over the weekend.
My largest follicle is on my left side and the last 2 months I have ovulated from my right side so hoping that ovulating from my left side wil be lucky and I'll get my BFP -  silly I know but I'll cling onto anything I can

Hope your not all eating to much chocolate

Donna xx


----------



## jess p

Just waiting for my pastry to cook! Making lemon meringue pie (again!) for dinner at friends.  

In a mad moment I suggested I'd make the pudding, momentarily forgetting I am a crap cook!!  Now got mega migraine through the stress of it!

Congratulations Jubjub - you must be grinning from ear to ear!  

Hi Donna - have you started the nursery job yet? Seem to remember you had a couple of weeks to wait.  Follicles sound nice & juicy!  Let's hope they get your best side on basting!

KJ - hang on in there & keep out of the shed!! (just give advice from a deck chair!) When are you testing? Sending you tons of     I've lost the list with everyone on it!

My bleeper's going! Don't want burnt pudding!

Jess xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Jess, 

Lemon meringue pie yummy! I start my job on the 4th so still got another week off which is good although we are a bit skint because of it
Feel quite excited about new job but then there is still a week for nerves to set in, hoping that new job will take my mind off 2ww  

Donna xx

P.s KJ - hope you are not doing to much in the shed, chin up hun. its strange and I hope you don't mind me saying so especially as I haven't been a member on here for that long but I really feel with you on this cycle.


----------



## jodsterrun

How cruel is this whole game?
Yesterday, the spotting of AF started right on cue, 12 dpo.  This is usually the case.
Now, my boobs are unbelievably sore.  They are usually a bit, but these are just getting worse all the time.
As if getting AF is not enough, why do you have to get insanely sore boobs as well?

NB: I'm not on any medication, so unfortunately can't blame that.

Happier things:  CONGRATULATIONS jubjub.

It is so great to see BFP's, it certainly gives hope.
I hope everyone else is OK, and not despairing too much through the 2ww.

Jodi


----------



## aliso1

Hi all

Sitting eating breakfast had a bit of a long lie in as fur baby wanted out at 4.45 and then was up at 6.30 as DH is away golfing for the day, so think I deserved it.
Planted all my plants yesterdays into trays in my greenhouse sore in places today not normally sore.  My ovaries this morning felt like as if they were going to explode, think i defo need my booster jab tonight, roll on 7pm.

JubJub Congratulations, I would have thought you would have stopped nasal spray by now as i finish mine tonight when i take my booster jab.

Jodi cuddles on getting AF.

KJ hang on in there, hope everthing is okay. 

Ali good luck as well, you are all doing fine.

Donna good luck for Monday for the scan, I go and get basted on Monday so you will be a couple of days behind.  I am going to make an Easter bunny on Mondayor bunnies!!!

CR sounding good for Implantation bleeding, I remember my middle pregnancy I had the implat bleed and I remember thinking it was defo AF on its way.

Cathy what plant have I not bought this year, petunas, trailing petunas, minin trailing petunas, verebana, trailing lobelia, bush lobelia, impatians, double impations, begonias, stock brompton mix, sweet peas, double begonias, surfinas. I thinkthat was everything.

Right going to get showered then nephew and I are going up the country to get some smallish boulders from one of the nearby rivers as I am going to build a new rockery.

Love and kisses to everybody


Ali


----------



## keemjay

hi all - hope everyones enjoying this easter sunshine  we've had a lovely day outside again, pottering about and tidying up. i love this time of year when everythings poking through the ground.popped out to the garden centre and got a couple of plants too. bbq'd sausages for lunch - yummy 

might pop out a bit later to the local canal boat festival - they float along all lit up at night, v pretty

no other news, still sitting on tenterhooks - not so grumpy today   its the fresh air - does wonders for my state of mind. no spotting but then thats prob the cyclogest.....dh is being very sweet and lovely, just letting me know he's there.i cant believe that in 2 days time we will know one way or another, its too scary for words

molly - thanks for phoning yesterday sweetie, meant such a lot   

right better get in the bath and wash all the garden off me

   to my fellow 2wwers

kj x


----------



## Lucy Lou

happy easter girls!

just popped i to work to munch easter egg in peace & see what you girls are up to (no computer at home!)

Had basting yesterday! - consultant was really pleased, day 10 scan showed only one folli plus one small one that didnt look like it would grow enough but sure enough yesterday there were 2 x 20mm ! he said the easter bunny must have been, think the sunshine in London had got to him as he was quite witty yesterday - DH sperm count came back at 96% and he said "bet you never go those kinds of results at school"!!!

so we went and did an hour of shopping down oxford street to celebrate afterwards! Its a bit of a trek into London for us so we like to make the most of it!

Fingers crossed for you Donna,  and thanks for the   vibes Cathy, we are still in London at the moment, but have an NHS appointment next month with Mr Davis so will move to CARE then. Thinking of you keemjay for tomorrow and congratulations to jubjub, 

love to all of you

Lucy lou xxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Hello Best Girls!

Hope your Easter breaks are going well - Big   to those that haven't been around here...

Lucy Lou - all sounds fab!!!     to you!!

JessP - how did the LM Pie go?? To die for I'm sure.  I've never tried making it as it's always seemed so fiddly so you can't be THAT bad in the kitchen    I read out your DP story and mine sympathised too - which sent me into an eye rolling frenzy!  What are they like??

Molly - so disappointed that AF arrived and you will be back on the IUI cycle.  Really do hope that this time it's going to all work out happily for you both this time around 

Hiya CR - it's all sounding positive and you haven't got too much longer to wait now   

Jods - big   sorry to hear the news.  It's all so unfair but we're all here for you!

Nice to hear some good news Jubjub!  Congratulations and all the very best for a healthy 9 months!!

Donna hope you will settle into your new routine smoothly and try not to think about the financial side for this week.  Enjoy the sun on your face and take a deep breath and prepare for your next round  

KJ - sounds like you've been v v busy with the garden etc.  Thinking of you and sending heaps of     out to you.

Aliday - your garden will be gorgeous by the sounds of all those lovely flowering plants - wanna come round mine??!

We've had a nice weekend so far.  Out in the garden too and it's finally looking presentable now.  DH also mowed our neighbors lawn (it's not a small plot either) after I volunteered him.  Not such a good idea as it turned out he was coming down with flu and spent the rest of the day in bed with high temperatures shivering....  to top it off the neighbor didn't even come out to thank him when he finished!  Mr Claws has been in another scrap and needed a trip to the vet for anti inflams and anti biotics.  It's the second time in a month!  Nasty wild tom cat keeps encroaching on his territory.  We had our spa afternoon (as it turned out) yesterday which was lovely!  Thai facial and massage - bliss!

Today DH has taken himself into work for the day to catch up and tomorrow it's our wedding anniversary.  Nice lunch out and then going to the Finn Brothers at the Albert Hall with SIL & BIL - should be good.

On the bad news front AF has arrived a week early and it's not going to work with the clinic being closed over the Easter break.  I'm going to have to wait until next time... am OK about it tho as am sure it's better to get my cycle back to normal as I'm still suffering the after effects with more pimples than I've ever had in my life ewww!  I'm sure the time will go v v quickly.  Am also worried about my high FSH, which relates to your egg reserves and want to find out a bit more it.  The clinic were also to send me a letter about next tx cycle which hasn't arrived and I'm wondering if they think we should move on to ICSI anyway.... will call on Tuesday...

Right - enough rambling!

Hope the chocolate stocks are not dissapearing too quickly!

Love Holly


----------



## Aliday

Hi girls
Well done Lucy lou sending you some good vibes   
Congratutions jubjub,   
Lets hope there are a lot more positives to come.

Good luck Keemjay for tomorrow 
     

I'm feeling very "woolly" today, all fingers and thumbs, I've just dropped a cake thats come out of the oven,oops 
Thinking of the rest of the 2ww gang , not long now.
speak to you all soon


----------



## keemjay

hi all

think the dream is fading - started to spot last night and its heavier this morning....cant really believe its happening....i know its not over yet and people spot and still get bfps but experience tells me its prob not the case with me.
am not going to test tomorrow (presuming nothings happened in the meantime) because we are seeing dh's family in the afternoon and dont want to have to pretend everythings allright. will test on tues if necessary at all....

am now going to take out my anger on some more weeds, after a nice big fat fry up washed down with easter eggs 

kj


----------



## Holly C

Oh KJ and Aliday - I really hope it's all going to be okay for you both.  Hang in there...  We are soooo hoping it's not over yet...  

Take v v good care and we are with you in thought 100%.

All my love
Holly


----------



## murtle

Thinking of you this weekend Kim. Don't give up just yet    

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## jodsterrun

Kim,
Sending you lots of          

I know it seems a little bit desparate at this point, but I will still keep my finger's crossed.
Jodi


----------



## Candy

Kim, praying for your miracle    C xx


----------



## aliso1

Hi all

Kim you have been in my thoughts and I logged on to see if there was any news.  Keep hopeful the fat lady has not sung yet, be thinking about you.

Alison


----------



## jess p

Kim,

Just logged on to check up on you! Really got everything crossed - please let this be your "lucky" cycle.  Sending tons of                            
hang on in there,
Jess xxx


----------



## MollyW

Kim, sweetheart. Thinking of you and DH lots and really hoping it'll be alright in the end... Take care of each other. Like you said, you never really know until full-blown AF arrives so hang on in there hunny...


----------



## petal b

kim thinking of you and hoping that it will be alright      holly c sorry to hear that your af came so soon basting buddies next time i hope,i have also been spotty ever since my treatment i can't stand it  kim i have got my fingers crossed for you


----------



## aliso1

Hi all


Just checking in to see if there was any news.

Better go and get showered getting basted at 10.30am.

Speak to you all later


Alison


----------



## keemjay

oh you lot are so fantastic   all your positive vibes bought tears to my eyes

nothing new to report - still spotting the same as yesterday, no better no worse.

dh has just told me he is working from home tomorrow which is a lovely surprise, will be nice to have him around for the day.

hope you're all having a good long weekend, sun is shining again here  so we are doing some more pottering in the garden b4 going out to dh's family later....

thanks again guys  
kj x


----------



## starr

Kim honey  got everything crossed for you
             
Lots and Lots of Love

Starr xxxx


----------



## alessandra

Kimj, thinking of you today          
Love, aless


----------



## Aliday

Come on keemjay                                 
It aint over yet. Thinking of you
Aliday


----------



## cathyA

Just popped in to check up on you guys.

KJ -          - thats all i can think of to say to you.

And a   and a   for Aliday and CR while I'm at it!

Having a break form the garden just now - I've been digging up turf in the front all morning and I'm just at the 'why oh why did I start' point! Perhaps a bit of choc will get my ar*e back in gear. Spent all yesterday on the allotment planting onions, potatoes and parsnips. I need to go back to work for a break!

 to all.


----------



## Donna Taylor

KJ - everything crossed for you, we are all with you stay positive      

Gwen - Take care of yourself, hope your nephew is ok  

As for me I had a scan this morning and linning is 7.7mm and folly on the left side is 17mm so DH is going to inject me tonight (bit scary as havn't used any meds before) Having injection at 10pm tonight then basting at 11am tommorrow! here we go again!

Take care all

Donna xx

P.S are there any side effects to the injection??


----------



## aliso1

Hiya

Good to hear from you Kim keep    

Gwen hope your nephew gets on alright today, take care of you.

Donna I got basted this morning, is your injection ready made up for your or do you have to mix it?  I took Otriville on Saturday night, first time I had to mix 2 bottles last twice pre filled syringe. And no only my first one I found sore, had a dead leg for a week.  You are quick after injecting for the basting.

Wll DH gave me 17 million this morning so now on official 2ww wait.  Please make it be 3rd time lucky.

Aliday and CR    for you both as well.


Meg my date for testing is the 12th April, if I get to that I thnk I will be laughing as I have never got to my test date yet.

Ali


----------



## lilly2k3

Hello all,

I am just back from a camping weekend and wanted to wish Kim all the luck in the world. I have thought about you while i was sinking in soggy mud this weekend! I hope your dreams have come true.

I have not read through all of the posts so I'm sorry but I don't have personals for every one, Hope you all had a good weekend though xxx


----------



## jess p

Hi all your gorgeous iui girls!,

Had a back breaking day in the garden, mainly digging up v boring shrubs/conifers left by previous owners that I just can't stand anymore!  Have bought a lovely wisteria to grow over the front of the house so will plant that tomorrow.

Holly - sorry to hear about   clashing with the Easter break at the clinic.  Maybe it will do you good to have a short break.  I'm quite enjoying this month before seeing the ivf consultant at the end of April.  I've got a feeling it will be ICSI for us as my FSH is quite high & DP's swimmers aren't quite up to Olympic standards!

KJ - glad you're feeling ok & your DH sounds a bit of a star! Really hope you get the BFP you deserve, will be thinking of you.    

CR - Good luck to you too!    

Donna - things sound very healthy in your little incubator!  Hope DH is gentle with that needle!

Ali - good luck to you too.

Gwen - so sorry you've had such a rough old time - fingers crossed for your nephew.  Take care of yourself & your family & come back soon!

Hi to everyone else!

Oh yes, nearly forgot! Julie have you seen on the ask a nurse page about chocolate?!!!   Really think that giving up chocolate is a step too far!  

Jess xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Yes having otiville at 10pm tonight its in a pre filled syringe so all DH has to do is stick it in my leg, think he is looking forward to it  

why do you say its to early for basting??
whats the usually time girls?

Donna


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi girls


Kimj keeping everything crossed for you.

Donna Often if you have been on FSH before the HCG injection you need to wait 24 hours for basting but since you are on a semi natural cycle you will have a shorter time to wait. You may get a lump if you ahve it in your bum or thigh but I always take it in my tummy and haven't had any probs

Gwen sorry to hear about all your troubles. Hoping things start to look up for you and we see you back soon.

On my last battery power but hopefully the new adapter will come today. I thought autumn had come but amhappy to see that on the news this morning it is going to get up to 29 and 30 degrees this weekend. 

Will chat more later but is it true we ahve no one cycling at the moment as it appears everyone is either in limbo or on the 2ww.

Loves
Megan


----------



## CR

hi everyone.

hope you have all had a nice easter and break.  i've not been on FF because i think i have bad news.  on thursday i started to spot, day 8/9, which sounded like it could be good news.  good (!!!) friday started with light bleeding - phoned clinic and they said it could be bad or good news absolutely no way of knowing which, just take it really easy.  however friday afternoon medium-heavy bleeding for me, heaviest through the night, and this continued until this afternoon, monday, when it has suddenly stopped.  so i have had bleeding from thursday for 4 days.  i also have had side stomach pains on both sides but at different times.  i had resigned myself to it being bad news due to the amount of bleeding.  i am taking the prog pessaries religiously throughout so can't work out how i can then bleed!!??  other than it being bad news and me rejecting any possible preg.  i am not due to test until wednesday morning.  DP has convinced me to wait until wednesday to test, otherwise i would have given in had DP not have been at home all weekend.  but i am really expecting bad news on wednesday.  sorry for the rambling, i guess i am just downloading all my sob story!!  and am trying to prepare myself for the worse on wednesday.

holly - i phoned the clinic on friday and staff were there, i know it's a bit late now, but could they not fit you in if you wanted to be fitted in at short notice with your period being early?

Keemjay - i really hope you get some good news, sending you loads of pos vibes.

donna - good luck with the injection.  i am such a wimp with needles, but it was really ok, no problem at all.  i am sure you will be fine.  good luck.

take care all
crxxxx


----------



## jess p

CR - so sorry about bleeding.  Think DP is a v wise to make you wait til Weds to test, can imagine how hard that is for you though!

Still, from reading millions of postings on this site, miracles do happen, so sending you tons of                          

Take it easy & make sure you get loads of tlc!

Jess x


----------



## Clare the minx

CR just read your post and honey take it easy and put your feet up now.You've only got one more day to go so try not to fret too much and relax if your stressing yourself out it won't help.I've got my fingers crossed for you that all turns out well and just remember all these lovely ladies are here for you no matter what and I think that you will get there sometimes it takes abit of time thats all!Good luck anyway for tomorrow and let us all know how you get on,I'll be thinking about you and sending you all the   and  I can.

Lots of love Clare xxx


----------



## jess p

Julie,

You poor bu$$er!  You must be wondering when this is all going to be sorted.  At least the bleeding has stopped & I'm sure the tablets will sort you out.  

You've done SO well to keep going!  Hope the nausea doesn't keep you away from the choccy for too long!

Sending you a wopping great     to you.

Jess xxx


----------



## moosey

hello everyone

Hope you all had a good easter weekend.  what a bummer to be back at work.  thanks for all your kind words and support it means alot to us both.

CR - I am sorry to hear about your bleeding.  You hang on in there and good luck with testing tomorrow.

Julie - Sorry to hear about your infection. It sounds like a nightmare. I hope your body gets over this as soon as possible and you are back on fertility treatiment again.

KJ - Good luck with your testing today.  ME and VIL are thinking of you and we have our fingers and toes crossed!

Have spent most of the weekend in and out of hospital as they are not ruling out an ectopic pregnancy yet because my hormones are still increasing - even though I am bleeding.  They are pretty good and did a scan on sunday and it was definetley confirmed that the pregnancy was not viable.  They are hoping that I am miscarrying naturally before they consider surgery on me.  They got dramatic on saturday night and said I had to come in first thing on sunday as they were going to do a 'd&c' on me to see if they could find the foetus.  If they couldn't they were going to send in a camara and go and hunt it down.  Very strange easter bunny game I think!

anyway, I am at work and am trying to get on with things.  

Have a good day

Moose xx


----------



## aliso1

Hi Julie

Sorry to hear your news, you have defo been through the mill.

            

Ali


----------



## aliso1

Moosey


Big hugs to you as well, both of you take it easy at work.


        ^Cuddle


Ali


----------



## topsham

to Julie, there will be light at the end of this tunnel honey, April is just round the corner thinking of you sweetie, rest up now and drink lots of water.

Hi to Jodi sorry for your-ve hun and CR stay +ve its not over yet.

congrats to jubjub, take good care of yourself now.

KJ....good luck hun xxx

Happy easter hellos to, Cathy, Meg, Jess P Holly,moosey & vil , Donna, Gwen Clare Ali Molly Petal B & Lucy Lou....phew look at us all!

Well we had a garden weekend and got lots done, had a break from the painting as I really was starting to stink of dulux one coat! back to it today, hitting the bathroom.

Tested and I the signs show that i should ovulated naturally in the next 24hrs so keeping fingers x that we might have a natural cycle this month...you never know stranger things and all that. I'm hoping that even with cysts you can still ov and conceive?  really don't want to take the northisterone, has anyone had that before? do you think i may just come on without it?

ahhhh short week gals, anyone got any nice plans soon??

love you
L xxxxxxx


----------



## BunBun

I hope you all managed to have a good easter.
Julie - sorry to hear what has been going on, hopefully now the bleeding has stopped & you've got some tablets you can start to look forward.
Moosey - I hope your hospital can sort you out.
Hello to everyone else.
I'm still the same - no bleeding as yet but I'm feeling rotten still feel sick, bloated tummy & aching boobs.
I'll catch up with you alll later once I've read all your posts.


----------



## keemjay

hi all, sorry to keep you hanging on

as expected a bl00dy BFN for us again, game over, full stop

we have just laid in bed and sobbed and sobbed, the song that came on the radio as i took my hand off the test to see the result was Everybody Hurts by REM, very poignant words.

in some ways it feel good to be finally off the roller coaster, tho we will never give up hope of a miracle natural conception, but we feel such grief for the things we will prob never have. wierdly for me the biggest thing that keeps popping into my head is that i will never get to choose a name for a child and that is something i have always looked foward to, have a list already written......

Julie CR BunBun and Moosey -   for all you are all going thru too, one thing about this site is that we are all sharing different sorts of pain and supporting one another thru it 

thanks again you lovely lovely people for all your support, you are the BEST!!    

special giant   and  for Molly, thank you so much for being there and thanks for the card which gave me a lift first thing this morning x

laters

kj x


----------



## BunBun

KJ so sorry that it didn't work  we're all here for you.


----------



## moosey

KJ - Really sorry to hear about your BFN.  I was really hoping for you this time.  Life sucks sometimes.  Take it easy and do something nice for yourself or just chill out and lock yourself away for a few days with your DH.  

Moose


----------



## jess p

Kim,

Sitting here & howling, just feel so gutted for you both.  Seeing REM at Portman Road of all places in the Summer so will probably howl again then too.

Nothing anyone can say will make it any easier - just take good care of each other & remember that we all care about you.  You've been so strong & positive for everyone else, you've got look after YOU & DH now.  Just feel so helpless & wish there was something we could do for you.

Sending big   to you & DH.

Jess xxx


----------



## Holly C

KJ and DH - I just don't know what to say.  I feel so sad and we all wanted it to be good news so much.... why is life so unfair to good people...?

You are not alone.

Sending you all the love in the world.  

  

Holly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CR

KJ - I so feel for you.  So so sorry for your bfn.  Be kind to yourself and your DP. Don't know what else to say to try to make you feel better.  except we are all here for you whenever you want to download.

Moosey & Julie - you are both going through the mill.  you are both being incredibly strong.

me - the bleeding is almost stopped, but the clinic have advised that it is going to be unlikely that i will get a bfp, although things like these do happen sometimes with bfp, but not very often.  so don't hold your breath everyone.  i am preparing myself for the bfn.

love to everyone.  we certainly need some good news soon.
crxxx


----------



## keemjay

thanks for all the huggles girls, you are the ones that have got me through all this....

jessp - dh was just telling me about REM at portman road - we were wondering if there are still tickets so will look into that definitely - thank god for music concerts - we certainly have lots of them to look forward to this summer 

have just noticed something very wierd - oink (on the IUI turned IVF thread) has called her baby Myles - that was top of our list for a boy - with a 'Y' aswell....

laters  

kj x


----------



## Donna Taylor

KJ - I am so sorry for you, I just cant find the words to say to you sweety. Hope you and DH look after each other we are all here for you just wish there was something more I could do  

Julie - really sorry to hear that you are still having a bad time of it, I think your run of bad luck must have taken its course ny now hun, hope you feel better soon  

CR, bunbun and Moosy hope you all feel better soon to I am thinking of you  

Finally got basted at 12pm! had a male doctor do it this time but he really put me at ease more that the nurse did last time, didn't seem to hurt so much either.
He gave me an ultra sound scan so I saw the sperm being released which was quite nice, so heres hoping  

Hello to everyone 

Donna xx


----------



## AussieMeg

Keemjay I am so sorry for you, I wish I was there to get you just sit and hold your hand. I am off to bed but just wanted to let you know Colin and I are thinking of you. Are you not going to look into adoption and then your name list will not be in vain. 

Moosey sorry to hear your news too and will write more in the morning. 

Love and kisses to all of you
Megan


----------



## keemjay

thanks meg, i know there are lots of hands holding mine.... yes we do have adoption on the back burner but from what i gather you dont often get to choose a name, you usually have to keep their original - esp if they are older, and lets face it, babies are hard to come by so we are more likely to be looking at toddlers and older.....

donna - glad your basting went ok - how fab to get to see the   go in

kj x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Julie - please stop apologising, you are more than entitled to feel down just wish they was some way of me cheering you up as you have done for me in the past.
Could you not take a few days off work as you feek so unwell?
hoping you feel loads better once the pills have stopped, 12 a day is a lot.

Chin up hun

Donna xx


----------



## Aliday

Hi girls,
Sorry Keemjay .i was really crossing my fingers for you
CR it's not all over yet only one more day  
julie sorry , you've really been thro' the mill. hope you will be  feeling well soon. take  it easy.I don't know how you keep going , but you still make time for all of us. Thank You.
Moosey , so sorry that things are still ongoing.Hope you and Victoria will have this all resolved soon.
Donna - so glad the basting went well, so now your now on  the 2ww , good luck.
Me, I feel as if   coing any minute and I've had all my usual symptoms, such as spots and PMT. This 2 weeks seem the longest yet. another 2 days to go , if I get that far. speak to you all soon
Aliday


----------



## aliso1

Kim honey just logged on, I am so sorry for both you and DH.

CR keep holding on the AF has not sung yet.

Donna good basting.

Aliday hold on only another two days to go.

Ali


----------



## LizH

KJ - so sorry to hear your news, it seems so unfair.  Good luck for whatever you decide to do in the future.

Liz


----------



## Candy

Kim I am so very very sorry, words can not comfort you or express what I feel, all my love Candy x

We need Molly's in the world


----------



## cathyA

Oh Kim - everyones already said it, but i'm really feeling for you. I think we all dread the end of the road without the outcome we want. Never forget that YOUR lives are still very valuable and you have a great deal to give to the world. Take each step slowly until you discover where your new path is taking you - there may be a beautiful horizon ahead of you.

CR - keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow.
Aliday  - ditto for Thursday!

Julie  - you've really been through the mill, haven't you? The antibiotics always make you feel very down I think so don't worry, i'm sure you'll be dittying again real soon. Just remember .... sometimes you're the pigeon and sometimes the statue...... and I think its about time you had a turn as the pigeon... you've been cr*pped on too many times just lately!

 to all you other gorgeous ladies

TTFN
Cathy


----------



## Holly C

Hi everyone

It feels like a really sad day on FF today and can't shake the unhappiness.

We are going to REM as well and as I told DH your story KJ we both filled up.  We will definitely be thinking of you.

CR - You just don't know - we have heard of stranger stories and I'm not giving up on you yet   

Aliday - oh please let there be some positive news     take it easy.

Moosey and VIL - so hope it won't go on too much longer for you  

BunBun - sorry to hear that things aren't resolving for you either.  Hope it won't be too much longer as it must be a killer having to wait this long  

I'm really pleased that your basting today went well Donna!  Take it easy on the 2ww and heaps of       to you!!

Jess - been meaning to say that it's fantastic that you contacted your MP and got a reply!  You go girl!!  It's really great to feel that we can make a difference.  Just look at what Jamie Oliver has managed to achieve - you can be our FF Jamie!  Jess for Prime Minister!!

Really wish you could take some time off Julie - hope you have a nice holiday booked for later in the year. You deserve it!

Hi Lilly!  It's nice to hear from you!

Big Hello's to all the other best girls ou there - Molly and Meg, Cathy, Petal, Ali, Laurie, Liz and everyone else!

We've decided to give things a rest for a few months.  DH is at this moment in bed with some horrible virus and has high dose antibiotics.  I'm just over a cold so I don't think our immune systems are in a very good state at the moment and would prefer to get back up to fighting fit before we start again.  It's all very disheartening given the work we've done over the past 2.5 years but think it's the best way to go.

Love ya all!
Holly


----------



## BunBun

sorry I didn't get round to doing any personals but I got a phone call from my clinic to say I'd missed my scan & they were going to invoice me, about all I managed to say to them was don't you read patients' notes before slamming the phone down. They never called back but I shed a few tears, I really didn't want to be reminded that this should have been a happy day but they went and shoved a spanner in the works with that phone call.  
I think today is one that we could all do with forgetting apart from Donna - goodluck on your 2ww.


----------



## jess p

KJ - would be good to meet up if you come to see REM - we could have a blub together! Pretty sure there are still tickets.  Would be great to see you too Holly!  

We bought ours ages ago... I stupidly questioned if it was a good idea to be in such a huge crowd as i might well be pregnant - yeah right! Think I'll be just fine!

Me & DP haven't dared discuss names - he still pats my tummy after EVERY sexual encounter & says "look after my boy!" - it's wearing a bit thin now.

Talking about names & coincidences - my birthday is Jan 11 which is the birthday of FF & founder Mel & Tony's baby & she's called Jessica!!  When I discovered that on my first iui I thought it must be a "sign" - now I think it's just a coincidence!  Amazing what you cling to on those 2wws!

Hang on in there CR.   

VIL & Moosey - sorry to hear about your rough time too.

Holly - I really understand about waiting til you feel fighting fit... it's stressful enough when you're 100%.

This is definitely not a good day.  

We've had a letter from the company we've booked our honeymoon through to tell us the flight has been changed & is now 7am & we need to be there 2 hours before!! We're about an hour and a bit from Gatwick too!  We don't get married until 4pm the day before!  Don't fancy getting up at 3.30 a.m. straight after the wedding!

I had the great idea of changing the wedding date (it's only tiny, just 16 of us!) from the Thurs 4th Aug to Weds 3rd. After waiting ages for the hotel to call me back, they confirmed this would be fine. 

I rang the Registrars (the most unhelpful bunch of women I've ever met!!) to explain & the women said "sorry, we're not doing any weddings that day - it says so in the diary"!!  
I felt myself about to say "Sorry, the computer says no"!... Just managed to bite my tongue.  

Now had to change it by 2 days to the Tuesday.  Had to ring the hotel back again to check they could do it.  By the time I'd sorted that out the registrars had gone home cos they only work til 4!  Will have to call them tomorrow!  

Then had Dr's appt.  Didn't see my usual nice chappy - some intellectual youngish woman.  I'm desperately trying to get rid of horrid thrush which I always get on Clomid & have now had for 2 months.  I had to explain all my IF history to her - she didn't know what an iui was, which was a little worrying.  Anyway got some powerful pessaries which should be great fun!

Julie... hope you're feeling much better soon - we could all do with an injection of laughter from you!

Are any of you watching "The Games" on C4? DP told me this joke, which is a little cruel - What's the difference between Anna Walker & a birdtable?

A birdtable has tits! Ho,ho,ho!  DP really is a bit juvenile at times!

Hi to everyone else - Meg, Molly, Laurie, Starr, Lilly,Donna, Ali (various!), Candy, Liz, BunBun, & anyone else!

Hope everyone is feeling a bit chirpier tomorrow.

Jess xxx 

PS - sorry BunBun, just read your posting - that really is the pits! So sorry, that must have hurt terribly - you've been v brave.


----------



## Abby Carter

Just wanted to send   to Kim, Moosey and VIL, Julie and BunBun. What an awful time, but remember how strong you've been to get this far. 

Thinking of you,
Abby


----------



## Donna Taylor

BunBun,

That is really awfull! 
I really cant beleive they did such a thing, I got really angry after reading you post, DH wasn't impressed either!
Hope your as ok as you can be, hang in there it will be over soon xx



Donna


----------



## Holly C

Oh BunBun I'm gobsmacked at your clinic's terrible oversight!  What an outrage.  As if it's not hard enough!!  Do you think you could write them a letter and stress the pain it caused?  It could be therapeutic....

Jess - talk about drama!  Laughed about 'computer says no' - we do that all the time and think it's going to be our downfall at an inopportune moment!  Hope it all works out!  Where are you honeymooning?  Be great to see you at REM    Talk about incompetence - a Dr not knowing about what IUI is??  What is the medical profession teaching their trainees? You would have thought they would have a basic understanding.... especially in a GP's practice.... I'm starting to despair and want to climb under a duvet and stay there until the world comes to it's senses....

Slaters
Holly


----------



## Clare the minx

Fingers crossed for you Donna that all goes well and your   isn't too stressful!This time could be the right one for you so take it easy. And BunBun I'm so angry and disgusted at the way the hospital has treated you as If it's not been stressful and upsetting enough they go and do that!

Reading some of the posts has made me cry as I remember when I did my first diui and got a BFN so it must be ten times as worst for you, All I can say is my thoughts are with all of you and I think you all are very strong and brave to go through all this. I want to send you all loads of   and a very big   from me and hope things get better very soon.

Lots of love Clare xxx


----------



## petal b

just logged on and what a sad day,this message is for everyone who is having a bad time at the moment and i just wanted to say that i am thinking of you all.


----------



## murtle

Dearest Kim

I feel really saddened by your news. I am so very sorry for you and Mike. I wish I could say something to help ease your pain. Thinking of you lots.

Lots of love
Murtle
xxx


----------



## keemjay

oh bunbun, am so sorry you had to go thru that, insensitive 8uggers - truly shocking that they wanted to invoice you  and cant believe they never called you back either  

kj x


----------



## lilly2k3

Kim- I am not good with words but even if I was I would probably still not find any which could even start to make you feel any better. I am thinking of you and dh at this tough time and feel for you both.


----------



## Candy

Everybody hurts, has great meaning to me and my DH and I cry my eyes out everytime I hear it, DH destroyed the CD we had with it on as when I was feeling down, I woudl play it over and over, its a beautiful song, but so full of meaning.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

hey laides

i need some advise

we tried to do our first iui this month however i didnt respond well to the clomid/puregon as by cd 14 i only had 1 follicle worth measuring which was 10mm and lining was 7.6mm.

spoken to clinic today and my consultant thinks we should go for ivf now as thinks if they up dose of meds i will over stim however i want some advise from you.

1-do you think i should push for another attempt at iui as this was only our first attempt
or
2-give up on iui and go for ivf

many thanks

Mez
xxx


----------



## jess p

That's tricky - if it weren't for your PCOS I'd be tempted to have another go but can understand them wanting to play it safe.  Is your ivf nhs?

Good luck!
Jess x


----------



## Donna Taylor

I have just read on the beginners guide that is not advisable to have a bath after IUI! I haven't been told this by the hospital. I had a bath this evening and I had one last cycle, I sthis why it didn;t work last month? have I just mucked up this month to?? why didn't any body tell me!!??
Because I find the procedure really painfull a nice warm bath after really helps, but have I just undone everything.
why cant you have a bath??
I feel so stupid why didn't I know, all the stress emotionally and financiallt and I go a ruin it all by having a bloody bath!


----------



## Clare the minx

I was told it was just hot baths you had to avoid and I had a bath after my last treatment and it still worked so I wouldn't read too much into it.I think it's because sperm can live inside you for upto 72 hours but when your doing iui its inseminated straight into you so it avoids the cervical mucus.And as far as I knew the opening to your cervix closes when your in the bath so it shouldn't get anywhere near the sperm.If your still worrying about it tomorrow phone your clinic and ask to speak to the doctor and ask them but I'm sure it's nothing to worry about.

Good luck babe,wishing you loads of  and  .
Love Clare xxx


----------



## LizH

Hi Mez

I have PCOS and my first IUI was abandoned due to under stimulation (I took gonal-f).  On my second IUI the amount of drugs were increased and I produced 4 large follicles so this was abandoned (although I think some clinics would have gone ahead).  My consultant advised me to move to IVF, but I'm going to have one last try with IUI.  I've heard of some clinics who can reduce follices if you produce too many - I think someone on the IUI thread has had this done recently.

Hope this helps, Liz


----------



## AussieMeg

Donna

I wouldn't worry about the bath unless you sat with a leg on each side of it and splashed the water around in the inappropriate direction. Great images hey! The reason for no baths is because your cervix has been opened and a flush of water up there may cause infection it will not wash out the sperm. You didn't get an infection last time so unlikely this time too. The other thing to be concerned about in having baths is having it too hot as it can cause over heating in the bu after implantation.

Do not worry my sweet and it is better to get over the discomfort rather than suffer and not have a bath. Often the mental state is just as important in this and if the body is busy trying to get over the pain it can't be concetrating on bub making so I think you have done the right thing for you.

Love
Megan


----------



## jess p

That's better Julie, you sound more like your usual chirpy self!

Hope all those tablets you're popping are kicking in.

Weather is really gloomy here too & now raining.  I'm trying really hard to get fit & have intended to walk round the block (about 4 miles) every day this holiday - I've managed it once!!

Hi everybody else!

Holly - we're off to Sardinia for 2 weeks for our honeymoon... found an excellent hotel, only a year old & a health spa! Looks beautiful.  It's not easy finding somewhere "exotic" in the school summer holidays as, for many long haul places, it's out of season & also the extra supplements for the school hols are extortionate!  
We went to the Maldives last Easter (in the days when I believed if I just relaxed I'd get pregnant! ho ho ho!   ) & it was absolutely fantastic!  But it cost us £700 EACH more than the week before as it was school hols!    Only just paid it off!

Got to go into school next week & unpack a million boxes cos we moved classrooms into the new part of the school (was going to use the excuse "I can't... I might be pregnant" but thought I might turn into the boy who cried wolf & jinx any tiny possibility!!)

Feels a bit wierd not having iui this month & no 2ww.

Donna... how are you? have you got over the bath trauma? That's a bit of a nightmare - I'm sure you'll be just fine.  Fingers crossed for you - someone must be going to give us a BFP soon - too many BFNs recently. Go Donna             

Laurie... have you finished decorating yet?  I remember when I sold my little terraced house to move in with DP.  I spent ages decorating & just finished my bedroom the day before the first viewing.  The guy bought the house.  The day after he moved in I drove past & could see he was decorating the bloody bedroom!!! (Not sure I should have told you that after you've just decorated!! Sorry!)

KJ - any joy with the REM tickets?

Have a lovely day everyone!

Jess xxx


----------



## petal b

hi ladies hope everyone is well julie hope you are feeling better                                                                                              jess p sardinia sounds lovely you lucky thing when are you getting married?                                                                                            holly c hope your dh is feeling better the weather does not help hot then cold all the time and sorry to hear that you are not starting for a while but the break may do you good                                                                        i have got my appointment with the doctor tonight and was hoping to sart again in april but i think i am starting af today,dont know if i will be able to ,have not stopped bleeling for two weeks(sorry ladies) so don't really know if this is it or not. anyway hope everyone has a good day.i am off work for afew days but now i don't know what to do with myself


----------



## Donna Taylor

Thanks ladies,

I got myself into a bit of a tiz last night (you may have noticed) Dh managed to calm me down but I had a cry about it. but like you all have said hopefully it has made no difference.
I can sense this 2ww will be a nightmare! last cycle I was really excited as I was trying something new and it had to work, well it didn't so this cycle I know that its a strong possibility to be a BFN again!!
I knew this would be hard but didn't think it would be this hard, and everyone (except you lot) seem to think its a bloody picnic!
Last cycle everyone was interested and after every appoinment asked how it went and what was happening next, this cycle it must be old news as nobody has asked so I haven't told them -  none of my friends know I have been basted!!

Sorry for the rant just feeling in a really bad mood today

Donna xx


----------



## Lucy Lou

Morning Donna,

chin up sweetie, i know exactley how you feel, everyone's life moves on & they have other things to think about, meantime we are still thinking about it 24 7 !!!

I'll have no more of this negativity, its not good for any of us IUI girls, it has to work sometime, so why not now for you?

Good to see Julieangels back to telling jokes, & Jess you lucky thing, Sardinia is fab, i've been several times, soooo beautiful and such yummy food!!!!!!

love & hugs to all you ladies, 

Lucy Lou xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Thank you Julie, that means alot especailly with all you are going through
thank you


----------



## petal b

donna-i know it is really hard,but maybe they don't ask because they don't want to upset you if you know what i mean  thats what people said to me when i was on my first go   sending you lots of love petal b


----------



## Donna Taylor

Lucy,

I will try my hardest not be negative its just so hard, DH has gone back to work after a week and a half off so guess that doesn't help either as all I can do is sit a think! which is never good.

Donnaxx

P.s yeah you could be right petal, guess they can't do right for doing wrong. 1 of my closest friends is 11wks pregnant so guess its hard for her to know what to do.


----------



## keemjay

morning all

julie - glad you are feeling perkier   at the joke

donna - i know how you feel - the 1st iui is such a big deal and then the 2nd is such a comedown. keep positive hun  

jess - havent done anything about the REM tickets but it looks like there are still some left so prob will get some....hollyc are you going to see them at Ipswich too or somewhere else?

AF arrived this morning and bl00dy painful it is too - must be the cyclogest, dont usually suffer this bad  just feel kinda numb today, think i'm all cried out.  we had a nice evening with a (usually banned!) chinese takeaway and Pirates of the Carribean which I've been wanting to see for ages. nice to snuggle up and just be together. we arent talking much about what happens now but guess it will come....to talk about it means its real and i think we are just too raw to face up to it all....

i'm waiting for a nice Epson man to come and look at my printer and then later i'm going out shopping if i have time, still gotta get a bikini for my hols....and maybe some other stuff too  only 2 1/2 weeks to go!

i've been just overwhelmed by the love and support on here for me yesterday, thank you all from the bottom of my heart 

laters kj x


----------



## Lucy Lou

Donna,

i wasnt telling you off honestly! - i think Julie's suggestion of the choccy & telly sound perfect. Just read you posting about the "bath" nobody ever told me not to either, so i'm sure the girls are right, just dont make it too hot!

We need some of that sunshine we had last week to make us feel possitive, this misserable foggy rain is no good for anyones spirts!

Lots of love Lucy Lou xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cathyA

So we're all having a bad day....well spare a thought for me today.... Charlie furbaby ate a load of baked spud skins yesterday that a neighbour had put out for the birds (I didn't realise until he was devouring the last of several) and today hes suffering from a very 'musical' backside (I'll leave you to imagine the rest). Gas masks at the ready.... and glad to be going out shortly.

Don't any of you dare laugh!

Cathy

PS do you think I have grounds to sue the neighbour for my emotional trauma?


----------



## jess p

Hi girls!

I just can't keep away!  I'm supposed to be doing houseworky type stuff today but I keep sneezing ... it's probably the dust!  Supposed to be clearing out the little bedroom that we painted as a "nursery" ... I knew I was tempting fate!

Anyway, just remembered this funny story that DP told me at the weekend about his ex wife - Alison, who used to take part in lots of musicals & amateur dramatics.

When they all went to his nana's funeral there were lots of old distant relatives & various people there that they didn't know.  Afterwards, at the wake, his elderly grandad stood up to introduce them and said 

"Everybody, this is Alison, she's a lesbian you know"!!!!!!

Of course he meant thespian - easy mistake!! (Apparently she was mortified! Miaow!!!) DP of course just wet himself! (Not literally!)

Finally got the wedding all re-booked for the 2nd August! Can't wait. Should really do myself one of those ticker things but it took me ages last time!

Donna & Petal hope you're feeling all those positive vibes coming your way!         

Good to hear from you too Lucy Lou - especially that Sardinia is fab, I can't wait!

KJ Where are you off to?

Off to dust now "Dust anyone, dust?"

Jess xxxx

P.S. Cathy ... just read your posting & sorry I did laugh!  Reminded me of cat me & exhubby had - got into neighbours & ate all the mince they were going to have & then puked it up on their stairs! Yuk! (Sorry if anyone's eating!)


----------



## cathyA

PPS -thanks Jess - glad you didn't think I was being a bit flippant. My bad day is due on Friday when I go and see the con and he tells me a) he can't find my cervix and b) therefore theres nothing more he can do. 

Re other peoples lives moving on - my best friends little boy is 1 tomorrow. I remember her meeting her Mr Right and I remember her getting married and I remember her telling me she was pg and I remember how I felt when he was born. Her life has changed so much and mine..... well I'm still exactly where I was. Bug*er.

TTFN


----------



## Donna Taylor

Its Ok Lucy I didn't think you weer telling me off, thanks for your kind words julie you make a lot of sense.
I hate feeling so down and its only you guys I tell my true feelings to, maybe its easier becuase I have never met any of you plus you have all been where I am at some point, I don't know.
Last cycle I felp really excited during first week of 2ww wasn't expecting to feel like this on second day, guess I am just scard of it not working, doesn't help that me and DH have been together for the past 11days and now he is back at work.
If this cycle doens't work will be forced to take a break because fo starting a new job but not even that sure if we can afford a 3rd attempt -  so what then??!!!!!

Like the idea of chocy and telly think neighbours is due to start say may curl up with the cats and watch that.

Love you all

Donna xx

Ps Jess i should be doing loads today to, I told DH all the things I was going to do and so far I am not even dressed really should make a start.


----------



## CR

hi everyone.

sorry for delay in posting my test result - just getting my head around everything, as much as you can.  i got a bfn. no real surprise since i bleed from day 8/9-12 post ovulation.  i think i had resigned myself to a neg result over the holiday weekend, but i still, unusually for, had a bad nights sleep!  i guess just all the same stuff that you all have experienced.  not been made much better by 3 of my friends announcing they are expecting and also my sil is like a child at christmas time because she is due to be induced tomorrow evening!!  she is all excited and can't be quiet about it and my heart is in my feet.  still, it's not hers or anyone else's fault, the timing is just sh*t.  still at least i can enjoy a few large glasses of wine for my birthday next week!  not really a fair trade though.
talked over the options with the clinic, so in due course DP and I need to decide what course of action we will take.  we had decided to now take clomid for a while and i had agreed we wouldn't get caught in the trying to conceive tread mill of loads of medical intervention, but the clinic tell me that for someone of my age ttc, clomid has a success rate of 8% and IUI has 20%.  so i obviously want another IUI seeing as i responded so well on this course.  but DP, i need to convince him to go against what we very definitely agreed previously.....
gutted.

julie - i am so glad you sound better today.  

crxxxx


----------



## jess p

Cathy - good luck for Friday!  

I know exactly what you mean about the vanishing cervix - I have the same problem - funny really, I thought they came in a standard size!!  

Nurse in the fertility unit very kindly told me that "having a baby would sort it out"!!  She was very lucky that DP was holding my punching hand at the time!

I'm petrified the consultant will tell me that my eggs are a) non existant or b) have a shell like concrete. 

Haven't had FSH done since 2003 & it was 9.5 - got visions of it being about 200 by now!  It's the not knowing isn't it?  


Donna, am really envious of you lounging around! - try & stay positive.  I always find the first week worst.

Really must go & dust this time!
Jess x

PS - CR just read your posting - so sorry, it's horrible & unfair.  Hope you & DP can sort something out that you're both happy with (often they just need pointing in the right direction!).
Sending a big


----------



## topsham

Hi everyone the sun is really trying to come out here in Devon, but i think the clouds will win!

All this talk of naughty pets! Murphy, our choc lab has a tummy instead of a brain...its a constant battle! he's chewing the heads of my daffs, and tulips as I type...its a good job you can't hear me screeching at him.

We need to get back some cheery +ve vibes don't we gang...it might just be that we all want the summer to start, the sunshine always helps doesn't it?

I'm feeling really knackered today, had my diabetic cons yesterday and they have changed my insulin regime and my diet, I now have to way EVERYTHING and thus calculate my insulin, I'm having hypo's left right and centre so feeling quite poo, ughh really trying not to blame my diabetes but its hard...you know? sent my hubby off to buy a carb converter, apparently this will make it easier for me he moaned saying the salesman in Waterstones will think he's on Atkins....talk about act one scene two!

cheery buy for now off to paint the fence panels (with trusty easter egg buttons in my pocket in case of hypo....medicinal you know)

love Laurie xx


----------



## CR

yes julie, i spoke to domenique and she confirmed some stuff with michael rim.  i only spoke to them over the phone.  would you recommend going back to them in person?


----------



## Holly C

Helllooo Lovelies!

Since I started this post 8 new postings have come in so apologies if I've missed anything!  

CR - I'm soooo very sorry that it didn't work out this time.  It's so sad and disappointing.  I was deeply depressed for about 10 days so you just try to do whatever you can to help yourself get over it.  I can't imagine how difficult it must be with a new baby about to arrive.  Sending you big big    

Oh Laurie - that's not fair changing the game plan!  Funny about your DH tho - sorry!  They just have no idea how good they have it do they?!!  Love choc labs and he sounds like a black one I used to have whose big brown eyes were sooo hard to resist... and ended up the porkiest beast you ever saw!

Well my cover has soooooo been blown these past few days....  DH is sick at home and now has a full appreciation of just what I get up to during the day...  I tell him I'm working but in reality I've done about 1/2 an hour today.  Yep you lot are just way more fun than worky things!  

Ewww yucky story about your cat Jess!  And poor Charlie baby - definitely tell those neighbours off Cathy - do they not know they live next door to a walking garbage disposal     Smudgie sounds like my kind of cat Julie - the cheek!! 

Cathy - Am with you 100% on that moving on thing.... feels so weird and hard to relate at times.  Even chatting about TV progs is a fraught conversation which normally ends up with 'oh I didn't get to see that the baby was doing such and such' .... grrr. 

Donna - it is soooo hard isn't it.  I really do sympathise.  I don't think anyone outside of this game can fully appreciate just how much of a toll it takes. I'm pleased it's on hold again for a while for us but it is good to have a plan for next steps out in the open.  Big   to you.

Julie - it's nice to see you're trying to feel a little better and hope the sickness has subsided.  Good joke!  Nice to be getting extention done but wish I could whisk you off to the sunshine   .  Jess have you won the lottery yet

Thespian/Lesbian     am sure it couldn't have happened to a nicer person -    Jess I'm currently investigating ways of reducing high FSH.  My last one was 10.3 so I'm v v keen to get it lowered before attempting again.

Apparently we are going to REM in Hyde Park so guess we won't be seeing you there afterall girls 

KJ- I hope you are both ok.  A break away will do you both good and give you the energy and time to talk things through.  I think you are so brave  

Thanks for thoughts about DH girls.  It appears (although unconfirmed until swab results come back) that he has er herm.... Trench Mouth.... a very nasty infection the boys used to get in WW1!  He has v v good dental hygiene (flosses more than I do) but it's also brought on by stress and he's had his fair share of that lately including a demanding DW!!  Hopefully it won't be long before the antibiotics kick in.

Hello to all you other wonderful girls out there!

Holly xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Managed to get dressed now but I may use Julies, cunning plan tommorrow to stay in my Pj's you really are a  
I have heaps of paper work that is taking over the dinning table so really should get stuck into that but its sooooo boring! Def need table for weekend though as having friends for dinner so really should get stuck in!

Feeling a bit better now, thanks to everyone for listening and for your kind words of wisdom.
Not really to sure why I feel so $hit today just 1 of those days where you feel sorry for yourself I guess.

CR - really sorry about your BFN I know nothing I say will make you feel better, hope you are as ok as you can be  

Jess - sounds like you are doing as much lounging as me! done the dusting yet??  

Laurie -  don't know much about diabetes (should really as my dad is diabetic) hope you get things sorted though.
I've probably missed the post but what happened with the offer you put in on the house did it get excepted?

Donna xx


----------



## BethB

Holly and Jess,

Hope you don't mid,I usually post on the DIUI thread but I have just successfully reduced my FSH level with wheat grass tablets and thought you might like to know.....
I got the tip off this site via a search but found it hard to get hold of them for a decent price in this country(locally in Staffs it was £22.60 for 50 when the rec.starting dose is at least 7 a day!)
I got them from a company called pure green foods in the U.S. who got them to my door in 4 days and charged me $21(£11.60 at the time)for 500 inc delivery!Bit of a difference!
Anyway,as I was in a hurry to get it lowered-it was 12.8,I tookthe the dose sugg on the tub which was 7 tabs 3 times a day.IT was a bit hard to swallow bit it worked a treat-next month it was 9.2,below the magic 10 the clinics like to see!
ITs only like having 3 helpings of leafy veg a day apparently but because of that,some may find it a bit searching if you see what I mean....I felt great though.Much more energy than normal.

Anyway,thats my twopenneth worth.
HTH
Beth xx


----------



## Holly C

Oooh Beth you are a star!! Thank you soooo very very much for going to that trouble!  I will definitely be checking it out - I already rattle when shaken so I'm sure another dozen won't hurt  

Thanks again  

Holly xxxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Have a nice evening Juile xx


----------



## BethB

No problem Hooly,happy to help! 

Bethxx


----------



## BethB

OOps,Holly I mean.What am I like.
Bethxx


----------



## Holly C

I like the sound of Hooly!  It's a wild party where I come from  

xxx


----------



## MollyW

Hi Girlies

What a horrible time we are all having at the moment.  It's a good job we've got each other! 

Kim  - love ya hunny hope the horrible AF doesn't last long... Just hunting out a pic.  

CR -  for the BFN. I'm sure DH will see the sense in trying another IUI when he considers the statistics....

Julie -   hope you feel better soon - you deserve a break!

BunBun -  thanks for the pm...

Moosey - hope things get sorted soon. The hospital sounds pretty good to be doubly cautious... 

Donna - good luck sweetie on the 2ww. Don't worry, your cyber-buddies are all looking out for you. Julie's right, I don't think "other" people understand... 

Gwen - not sure if you'll see this, but take care of yourself. I hope your nephew pulls through okay. You've been having such a rough time. We'll still be here when you need us... 

Holly. Hope the break's just what the Doctor ordered and that the BFP is just around the corner...  

Laurie - did the  change your insulin regime becauseof the ttc? Hope you feel more stable soon.

Cathy - Good luck for Friday. I'm sure there's something they'll be able to do. Don't forget to ask about whether they can do an u/s scan while performing the basting. It's got to be worth a shot  ?

Jess - when's your appt?  Had to  out loud at the exwife story!

Well, I am back stabbing at the moment. I think this is probably the last go my c/s will allow and he's advised me against IVF. I have a scan booked for Friday, so hopefully I'll have a lovely follie. 

To cheer me up, I booked the hotel for the Essex meet in September today so you girlies had better be coming.... I'll be on my own, so need lots of company. 

Hi to Candy, AussieMeg, Looby, Abby, Murtle, Mizz, Aless, Angus, Night Nurse, Claireabelle, Starr, Morgan, Elly, V-I-L, Struthie (hope the appt goes well today!), Petal and all the IUI girlies...
  

Love Molly
x

PS. Beth great tip re. FSH and that Toad in the Hole looks FANTASTIC!


----------



## BethB

Thank you Molly,it always makes my DH go weak at the knees.xxx


----------



## Aliday

Hi girls.
Nice to see you posting some jokes girls, we could all do with something to make us smile.
Sorry to CR , hope that hubby comes round.
Kim I think a large glass of wine for anaesethetic purposes is required
  Donna , sorry you're finding 2ww hard.Just keep plodding ,taking one day at a time. I must admit these 2 weeks have been the hardest yet.I don't think I could have made it without all the girls here. Thanks for all the support, only one more day.

Good luck with the follies Molly and hope the appt on Fri is  positive Cathy
Good luck to all others on 2ww     Lucy Lou, aliso1 and Myrtle
( sorry if I've missed anyone). Lets hope for some good news soon.
must go back to frantic knicker checking
Aliday


----------



## Holly C

OOOh Aliday     for tomorrow sweetheart!!

Do you think we shoud rename the 2ww to fkc - frantic knicker checking I can certainly relate  

Molly good luck with the jabbing!  You are a lovely person who has the nicest way with words  

Holly xxxxx


----------



## Candy

Hi Ladies

You can tell I haven't been around today as you managed to reach page 14, I was helping to look after a 4month old and a 3 year old today as their mummy couldn't get out of bed, had pulled a muscle, made a nice change to working, but am exhausted  

I pray with all my heart that we get lots of good news in this new thread.

Molly, could luck with this round of IUI, I have everything  crossed for you, why did he advise against IVF ?

Candy x


----------



## Candy

*Fingers crossed Molly isn't posting  * I asked DH what he thought of the name molly if we had a girl, he said it was nice, but not sure hes convinced.

Good luck all of those in their 2ww, I hope we get some good news soon.

New home this way peeps http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=26253.new#new


----------



## MollyW

Hi Candy

I knew you'd be after us so I got my mammoth post in early today! 

Glad to see you're getting some practice in sweetheart. Make sure you put your feet up tonight...  

C/s didn't think my chances of getting pg would be much increased by IVF - about the same as IUI. Also, maybe my age is a worry. Will quiz him on it more at the next review...

Love Molly


----------



## MollyW

Aliday                for tomorrow. 

Holly -   at the FKC.  

x


----------



## AussieMeg

*2005 positive Vibe campaign * 

    
*

Welcome to Myles and congrat to Oink and DH.

Congratulations & Stay put vibes*

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky!  Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan, 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 11.06.04 2nd Time Lucky!  Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz 
Northern Lass 21.06.04 1st Time Lucky!  Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz 
Scarlet 29.06.04 2nd Time Lucky!  Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Onka 09.07.04 1st Time Lucky !  
Elly 28.07.04 1st Time Lucky !  Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14ox and 3lb 15oz 
Sarah (36) 18.08.04 1st Time Lucky!  
Oink 20.08.04 Natural Pregnancy!!!  Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz, 
Morgan 26.08.04 Converted to IVF  
Floss 13.09.04 2nd Time Lucky   Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Candy 03.11.04 IVF  
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky   
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky  
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 
Charliezoom 16.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
Claie the minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky 

*2ww Baby Makers* 

     

Aliday 31.03.05
Alicat 08.04.05
Lucy Lou 09.04.05
Aliso1 12.04.05
Donna Taylor 13.04.05

*Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls
Go Ladies Go  
* 
  
     

MollyW

*Our turn next - The Baster Addicts !*

Mez
Nicola1 
**********
Topsham
Keemjay 
HollyC -- going again in April
Jodsterrun-- 
mimhg--going in April
Claireabelle--trying naturally for a while
Rachaelmd-going next month
Nikita - 
BunBun
CR 
Cindy - going again in Feb
Cherub75 - having ovarian drilling
VIL & Moosey
Kristin M
Marielou - starting april
Sara13 awaiting af
Leah
LizH - talking to cons re IVF
Le
Rachaelj
Gilly2
g 
Gwen - awaiting IUI jabs
Bolts - next month
CathyA
PetalB--going again in April
JessP--off to IVF
Claribel
Greeners - going April
Skinnybint-going next month
Lilly2K3 off to IVF
Alex

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments


----------



## AussieMeg

CR sorry about the news. And to all the girls it eems it has been a few down days. But I love the feeling of community we have with each other and it makes life seem a little bit better.

Kim where are you off to on Holidays. Hope the day was ok and tomorrow/today is easier

Molly great to hear you are back on the injecting treadmill. NO need to wrry about IVF because I am sure this will be the one

It is 3.36 in the morning and I can't sleep so I am watching stupid buy this television and listening to possums do "it" outside.

I so miss my fur baby Blair (named by DH because the cat is sly an devious!). Ifeel so guilty leaving him 2 carers who come in morning and night to pet and feed him and the heating on all day so he feels comfortable in a 3 bedroom house all to himself.

Holly when Colin and I fight he accuses me of having trench mouth from the words that spew out. Now I know it is actually something real and he is using it in the wrong manner...Sure that will calm things down when I next use that one

Laurie did the cons say anything about the treatment?

I guess by the time many of you read this it will be Thursday so Welcome to the Thursday and a big group gossip to you all

Will post a little later
Megan


----------



## Donna Taylor

Aliday,

            

good luck for tsting tommorrow, so hope you get the BFP you long for

Donna xx


----------



## jess p

Come on Aliday - we need a BFP! Hope your knicker elastic is holding out from all that checking!

Donna - another day nearly over!  Managed to have a frantic dusting/hoovering session an hour before DP got home!

Julie - I too had the Tesco experience today! 

Saw a horrid bloke whose horrid girlfriend I used to work with! She was a real scrounger & couldn't drive so muggins used to take a 20 min detour every morning at 7.50 am to pick her up & she was ALWAYS late.  Don't think she ever once said thank you! Anyway, she's just had a baby so didn't want to hear about it!! Miaow saucer of milk for me!!  

Bought some delicious Greene & Black organic plain choc with cherries, yummy - sat in the car park & ate half a bar!

Molly - really hope this is the one!  I guess the cons had a point about the ivf but some clinics do get v good results with ladies of 40+.  Still, there is a limit to how much you can take emotionally so maybe the iui is a safer bet.  Big decision for you though.

Holly (Hooly!!!) poor old DH he sounds well & truly disease ridden!    Poor old thing! It must be all those vitamins & organic stuff! what he needs is a Big Mac & a lager - that would kill off any bugs!!!  (I hasten to add I am joking & have never had a Big Mac in my life - well not the burger sort ... ho, ho, ho, nudge wink!)

Sorry Holl, shouldn't really be laughing cos I bet you've got your work cut out looking after him if he's anything like my DP.    hope he's soon back at work!

Beth... fab picture!  I must do one of my lemon meringue pie!!!!!

Great idea about the wheatgrass stuff - my only concern (don't laugh at me!) is that I am massively allergic to any grasses (so much so that my GP thought I might be a coeliac so had gruesome tests - horrible camera up my bum... kodak Brownie - tee hee! & down my throat - yuk, yuk, yuk - luckily all clear) if I put any grass in my mouth, my mouth swells up!  

What do you reckon, worth a gamble as long as I have some strong antihisthamines ready?

Read someone else say that hypnotherapy had dropped their fsh down to 5!!  Not really sure how that works - perhaps they just say "look around the eyes...." & then tell your FSH to drop?

Also read about people with high fsh getting BFPs so bit confused by it all.  Mind you, I'm confused about most things to do with IF unless Meg has explained it to me!  Would be really handy to have you with me when I see consultant, Meg!

Saw in births announcements in our local paper tonight that a gorgeous baby had been born with the aid of Ipswich fertility unit - he looked a real sweetie! So it obviously works for some!

Forgot to buy a lottery ticket tonight! Doh!  Haven't even won a tenner for nearly 3 years!!!!

Footballers's wives is back tomorrow - bit fed up cos changed it to Thurs night & was always Weds which was great cos DP has footy training on Weds nights!  Also, they're all bloody well pregnant! Typical!  Anyway last few of the last series weren't that good.

Laurie, sorry you're having a rough time - don't know how you manage to stay so bubbly, you really are a little star! Rest of us don't know how lucky we are!

Hi to all the other gorgeous gals, have a good evening!

Good luck Aliday - don't forget to tell us first!! Sending you shed loads of                                


Jess xxx


----------



## keemjay

hiya all

good luck for tomorrow Aliday         

Candy call yourself a moderator - 14 pages tsk tsk  only joking - we love ya 

thanks for the new list meg -  hope you are snoring nicely by now  we are going to lanzarote with steve, tracey and baby max, am looking forward to having some cider in the sun 

released myself back into the world today for some retail therapy, it was a very surreal trip, feel like switches have been flicked in me, i cant look at preg tummies/prams/babyclothes etc breathe deeply and tell myself it will be my turn soon, i had to breathe deeply and tell myself there is another path for me now, its all very strange.
no joy with the bikinis   but did get a new bra  with those see thru straps  is it my imagination or does the fashion this summer seem to be maternity style tops with fitted bosom and then flowing over the stomach? seemed to be all i could see.....
if anyones into purple, per una have this gorgeous purple basket/handbag for only £9. desperatley looked for something purple to buy so i could have it but to no avail  i might have to have it anyway - would look nice with jeans and a little white top.....

had a lovely surprise bouquet of flowers delivered today from steve and tracey which made me  had to do a bit of detective work to find out it was them tho as they didnt give their name 

nearly time for desperate housewives...

night night

kj x


----------



## Aliday

Morning girls,
I didn't sleep well for obvious reasons.I'm afraid  for us too, no suprise really .Feel relieved that the tension is finally over.We haven't decided what to do next, this Cycle has been really emotionally draining. Perhaps it was just too soon after loosing our baby.Anyway we'll see, I know I am already blessed with my 5 year old , she will have extra cuddles today -if she'll let me (being quite independent at the mo). 
Wishing the rest of the 2wwaiters . We're about due  a BFP, so come on girls someone has to give us a Xmas baby.
Aliday


----------



## aliso1

Morning


Aliday big       to you . I hope you do manage to get plenty of cuddles of of DD.

Kim, good to here from you hun.  Retail therapy, cannot beat it. I have just sent a cheque off to my plastic card    Take care of yourself. 

Meg good to hear from you, are you telling us your scan date?

Well better go and get showered, day 4 of      and yesterday was a bit bearable as back at work.

Have a nice day all


Ali


----------



## keemjay

Aliday - so sorry hunny      its just not fair 

CR - i'm so sorry i dont think i sent you hugs for your bfn yesterday, forgive me  extra big    for you 

julie hun, i always get the wonky trolley too and without fail the person in front of me at the checkout has a problem item and takes forever.../
my best bargain was a dress from per una last year - reduced form £50 to £25 - did lovely for a couple of weddings....

meg is it your scan today? if so hope it all goes beautifully.... 

laters 

kj x


----------



## jess p

Morning ladies! Sneezing has turned into a bloody cold  .

Good luck Meg for scan - let us know how you get on.

Aliday - so sorry.  Sending a huge cyber hug  .  I still can't really get my head around how emotionally draining this is, never really thought it would be this tough.  Have loads of fun with DD, I take it she must be on school holidays so bet she's keeping you on your toes!

Julie - got a great bargain in Allders the other day (they're closing down), found a gorgeous silk camisole from Coast which I had nearly bought in Debenhams for £35 & it was reduced to £8!! Would have been criminal to leave it there!

Out for lunch with the girls today & then going to opticians (so mustn't drink cos eyesight will be v dodgy! - or have too much garlic cos have to get up close & personal with optician gazing into my eyes!!!).  Hopefully getting contact lenses.  
Last time I went optician told me I was a freak! (I have known him a long time!) Said I had a really strange prescription - I am really beginning to wonder about my body! 

Donna - see if you can keep those pjs on all day! You little   DH will never know!

Have a great day - I'm off for my walk around the block!

Just read your joke Julie!     You are just so good at remembering all these jokes - I can only ever remember half a one!

Jess xxx


----------



## cathyA

Morning all - just off to get all the plants in order at the nursery but couldn't resist popping in first!

CR and Aliday - Sorry to hear about your BFNs  

The last time I went to Tescos the girl infront of me (with two little darlings with choc all round their faces) was caught trying to smuggle loads of stuff out in the foldsds of her pushchair hood. Almost worth the extra wait in the queue - was a bit like watching The Bill for real!!

KJ know what you mean about the tops. I bought one in Next a few weeks ago and every time I put it on I take it off again cos I think people might think I've got something to tell them. How sad is that?

Well a little joke for you this am. Hope you like it - my farmer freind told it to me:

A business consultant is driving through the contryside when he sees a farmer in his field with his sheep. He stops his Merc and takes off his Gucci sunglasses, gets out, smooths down his Armani suit and says to the farmer '' How about a wager old chap? If I can tell you how many sheep you have will you let me take one?'' 
The farmer, chewing on his ear of wheat looks surprised but says ''Yeah''. 

So the man gets his mobile phone, laptop, sat nav etc out of his boot and begins by ringing NASA who photograph the flock from a passing satellite and them mail the pic to his laptop. He then runs a sophisticated programme to count the sheep on the pic. After a few minutes he turns to the farmer and says proudly ''You have 1672 sheep. Now I'll take my prize'' The farmer says nothing but nods. 

Just as the man has finished loading his prize into his car, the farmer takes the ear of wheat out of his mouth and says ''You business consultants are all the bl**dy same. You come here in your fancy car with your fancy sunglasses and your fancy suit and you try to tell me my business with your fancy equipment. You know nothing.... now give me my bl**dy dog back''!!

TTFN


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi girls

Sorry to hear about your BFN Ali. It is never easy. I am going to talk about my scan next and so if it is too hard for anyone skip this message please.

Well since you asked I had my scan today and I hope no one minds me posting it here but I want to tell you girls first after my family that we are having twins. I am really delighted and Colin was crying. Went to meet the ob after the scan and he is lovely but since I am so worried after losing the other bub last time after a good scan he said I can have another one in 2weeks. I am really in disbelief seeing those two little heart beats at how lucky we are.

Thank you girls for letting me stay on here with you and hoping to have you all join me soon

Megan


----------



## Aliday

Meg , what great news . 
Double the trouble, double the joy.
Hope everything is plain sailing for you  .you deserve it.
Aliday


----------



## jess p

Ok - so I haven't gone on my walk yet!  Just sneaked on to see if there was any news from Meg!

FANTASTIC NEWS!  I am just so delighted for you & Colin, Meg - you must be so excited!


----------



## Candy

Kim where are you going on hols and when, I missed that bit


----------



## CR

Thank q for all your cyber hugs.  yesterday was a wierd day, i sorted of felt relieved which i couldn't understand - but i think it was because i had had a black cloud over me since the bleeding had begun and the not knowing for days with the bleeding was bringing me down.  but to good news, had a talk with DP last night and he is happy to have another go at iui.  he obviously knows me well enough, he said despite my agreeing we wouldn't get on a medical roller coaster, he said he knew i would want more and this was what was going to happen!!  he knows me too well!!!!  well i am letting him go skiing with the boys for a long weekend next weekend 

i suppose the good news is that i had a period a week earlier than usual, hence the next go at iui will hopefully be slightly quicker.

i just love the look of the toad in the hole - i think we should list the recipe on here.....

aliday - real sorry for your bfn.  hope you are coping ok with it.

kj - i am with you on the maternity type fashion at the moment.

julie - what a bargain, enjoy them boots.  i will defo look in the large new look, i've not been in their as yet. 

hi to everyone i've not mentioned.  i hope everyone is feeling more bouncey today.  have a good day!
loads of love hugs and bounciness to you all,
crxxxx

ps fab news aussie meg, you must be so pleased.  see we are bouncier already!!


----------



## BethB

Jess,

What a shame about the grass allergy,it really does seem to work.
Having said that,from what I can gather,FSH is only an indication of egg reserves/quality not a solid diagnosis so unless it is sky high I wouldn't worry too much.
My clinic wanted to see it below 10 but would still treat me if it wasn't.Apparently,it is also a good indicator in the amount of drugs needed to stimulate egg production but as I am going unmedicated it doesn't really affect tx for me.

Hypnosis seems to work on lots of levels for loads of people but I am far too much of a control freak to 'go under',tried a few times but no go....

As for all the relax,eat drink and be merry stuff to conceive,well,I wouldn't dare say how I finally managed to fall with my son after 15mths of trying(not knowing my DH vas rev had all but healed over again-it has completely now)on a public thread,it makes me blush just thinking about it?

RedBeth  xxx

p.s.lemon meringue pie is one of the other things that makes my DH melt...might need your recipe off you!


----------



## jess p

Hi Beth, am going to give grass stuff a go! Those vas reversals seem to have a mind of their own!  

Walk has done me good - can now have huge pudding at lunch out without wrecking my chances of squeezing into wedding dress! (Got ages anyway!!)

Had this little ditty buzzing round in my head while I was walking - I know it's not quite in Julie's class but it's my first attempt!:

There was a young girl from Oz
Who got quite excited because,
After years of trying & loads of crying,
She finally got a PAIR of sprogs!

Go Meg, Go!!

Off to the pub!

Jess xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

morning all,

was still feeling bit pants this morning but dragged myself out of bed determind not to sit and mope all day and whats the first thing I see on here.... meg's having twins!!!! wow hun thats is fantasitc and really lifted my spirits. congratulations to you and Colin  

Ali -  so sorry you had a BFN big  to you. I hope your ok.

Julie -  you seem loads perkier today have to stopped the pill popping now? hope you are feeling much better and can start looking forward to starting treatment again although I know it must feel like a long way off, hoping next AF is speedy with its arrival.

CR - thats great news that you are having another ago. fingers crossed your next cycle will be the one for you  

Kj - just wanted to say that I think you are an incredible person the way your are coping a true insperation  

I have decided to get out of the house today, but will def use PJ trick tommorrow 
Think I'll venture to the shops and get something yumy for lunch and something yummier for dinner for when Dh is home.
may even walk to the shops but we'll see ...... 

Donna xx


----------



## Piglet Price

Hi Ladies

Would like to join your happy bunch.  About to embark on first round of IUI.

I start injecting around 5th April and then (you knoe the story) scans, more injections, 'yoghurt pot' time for DH and then basting.

Am really horrible at the moment.  Have got, and always have had, a massive phobia of needles.  I scream, punch, kick, cry etc etc etc.  Really don't like them.  All people say to me is 'think of the end result'.  I'm trying to but it is very hard to get over a massive fear of something, especially when you haver to inflict it on yourself.

Repro wise, I'm great and healthy but DH produces antisperm antibodies.  To give it the best chance, doc wants me to inject.  I know it's the right thing to do, but it's hard.

If I think I'm bad now, what will I be like when I do start injecting!!!

Sorry to rant - just scared!  I know you girlies will do everything you can to help me.  I'm soooooooo glad I found this site.  Can't wait to be on the 'LIST'!!

Good luck to everyone 'in the loop'    

PP xx

PP xxxx


----------



## babyfish

Hello to all.  I'm new to this message board and have spent most of this morning reading various posts.  Some have made me laugh out loud and some have really made me cry. Rather emotional at the moment - I wonder why...  ?

Anyway, wanted to introduce myself.  I'm 33 and been married 3 years to a truly exceptional (and rather dashing) dh 34.  On return from honeymoon I was diagnosed with a very rare blood disease.  I've been in and out of hospital since; removal of spleen, portal vein thrombosis, obviously lots of drugs, regular blood transfusions and oh yes, kidney failure at Christmas!  So making babies was a BFno-no advised by docs. Didn't really want to take their advice and thought I get us both checked out before we started trying rather than go through more emotional poo. My baby-making bits and bobs seem ok, dh's not great so advised ICSI/IUI/IVF although apparently not totally impossible for us to conceive naturally just not likely.  Well, that was Jan 2003 and we've arrived at first IUI as of yesterday. Went with a smile on my face and chatted to the nurse doing the procedure - could you turn the lights down? How was it for you? Do you fancy a cigarette?  Are you going to call me?  She didn't find it that funny.

Now the wait begins.  I guess it's just the same sort of waiting I've done for the last 15 mths anyway, but because phsycologically (sp?) you feel you've got a greater chace of conceiving - it makes it harder.  I have moments of rationalisation - ie what will be will be, to totally irrational 
'what-if's'.  Anyway - that's me.  Thanks for listening.  It's nice to air it to other people who are not my husband or my mum.  They've had enough of my stuff for the last 3 years - I can't give them anymore - it's not fair.

Love BABYFISH xxx


----------



## jodsterrun

Megan, 
CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR TWINS!

That is the most fantastic news.  I don't know about anyone else, but it is never a bad thing to post good news in my book.  It always helps me feel better, no matter how down you are at the time.

Everybody else, I wrote a huge post last night and lost it, so great big cyber  to everybody who needs one.

I won't bore you with details, but I work in an Obstetric hospital, and believe me, it can be happy, but has a very sad side at times.  It reminds me all the time to be grateful for what I already have.

Jodi


----------



## babyfish

Hilarious!  Thank you for making me laugh.  xxx


----------



## jodsterrun

Love that one Julie


----------



## kayse

Hi all you girlies out there,

Up till now I have just been reading all the fantastic messages on this brilliant website but have decided to join ... hope that's ok!

I had my first IUI yesterday at the ARGC which went as well as expected (I hope).  My DP produced a great sample which they were very pleased with ... slightly uncomfortable process but only because I was busting to go the loo!  Anyway now on the 2ww at home for the whole time but taking things easy particularly this week.  

I look forward to catching up with you all and joining in with messages etc ... the support on here is unbelievable.  

Take care all,

Kayse

PS not sure if my profile will appear on the bottom ... I am not very good technically!!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Julie loved that one   

well managed to walk down to local shops to get a few bits and feel better for it, have loads to do in the house but still cant quite be bothered so will probably spend all day tommorrow trying to do everything like a mad women!

Big hello to Piglet price good luck with your treatment I hope you find a way to cope with needles honey, I don't inject but I am sure some of the ladies on here will be able to give you some advice. could you mabe get DH to inject you?

Glad you joined us babyfish we can hold cyber hands through 2ww

Donna xx

P.s hi Kayse I had my 2nd IUI on tuesday so you can join Babyfish and I in holding hands on 2ww


----------



## petal b

can't believe that you lot use so many pages up  got drugs last night to start second go (sound like an addict) don't know if i am glad or not  sorry not had time to read everything.good joke juile hope you are feeling better today  hello to kayes and babyfish


----------



## kayse

I am just hooked!  Can't get off this website for reading all the messages from all over the board.

Thank you Donna ... would love to hold hands through our 2ww along with Babyfish ... and hello to all you others who I will get to know along the way.

IT IS GREAT BEING ONE OF THE GANG SO THANK YOU FOR THAT.

Kayse xx


----------



## Donna Taylor

I'll tell DH about the  I'm sure he will understand. Do feel a bit guilty though hes at work while I talk to you guys.

Godd luck for your 2nd cyce petal


----------



## Donna Taylor

you are a little minx aren't you


----------



## Aliday

Hi girls,
love the joke Julie,and Donna, you pair are a bad influence on one another  , I'll have to remember a few of these tips  
 to Kayse, Piglet Price and Babyfish, there's no better place than here for support.
Thanks for all the cyberhugs and good wishes,I feel surprisingly calm about it all.  Have made an appt to see consultant in May to discuss where do we go from here ? as I have overstimulated on both cycles and follicle reduction was just the same as egg collection.I feel I might as well go full hog and transfer to IVF as they're just chucking my eggs away, and I'll be forty this year,tick tock.It gives us a few months breathing space anyway. I'm looking forward to a glass of red wine tonite.

Piglet , the injections look scary ,but the needles are quite small esp if using auto injector. I think perhaps your
DH should do the deed and I've found that pinching fat around the belly button and injecting into it is not so bad. I've also read an article that if you cough as the needle goes in you don't notice- worth a try . 
Speak to you all soon
Aliday


----------



## Donna Taylor

bye Julie, enjoy eating all that cake
and I love the crunchie idea!

treated myself to a vanilla danish today and that was very yummy....... and naughty


----------



## kayse

Hope you have a nice evening Julie and enjoy the crunchie ... I too have indulged in some cake this afternoon ... why not!

Could anyone just let me know, now that I am at the start of my 2ww following IUI yesterday, should I still be drinking lots of water and milk everyday ... as I was leading up to the IUI because of all the medication etc.  I am still injecting clexane and taking some steriods plus cyclogest pessaries.  I forgot to ask yesterday and they didn't give me any written instructions at the ARGC.  

Any advice would be great.

Thanks,

Kayse


----------



## Donna Taylor

Kayse,

Sorry I can't offer you any advice as I am having natural cycles. I am sure some of the ladies on here will be able to advise you. You could also give your clinic a ring to check if your unsure

Donna xx

P.s This time round I had to inject with Ovitrelle but that was the only meds I used, will the injection have any effect my 2ww or testing?


----------



## kayse

Hi Donna, I was thinking of ringing the clinic and will probably do that tomorrow now ... you know what it's like, I didn't want to bother them!

Anyway, I also had the ovritelle to trigger the release of the eggs and I know I have read on various other sites that this medication can possibly confuse the outcome at the end of the 2ww.  Let's hope not and don't worry about that for now ... 2 weeks seems such a long time to wait!  You could ask Ruth the nurse for some clarification.

Take care,

K


----------



## Donna Taylor

Yeah I might put a post on there hadn't thought of that, thanks


----------



## Holly C

bestest girls!  

Aliday - big big   to you both.  I so wish that you could have got that BFP - why are they so elusive??  You do sound remarkably good about it but do look after yourself.  

Megan!!!  I got goose bumps and tears reading your post - I'm just so happy for you both!  Congratulations and  for the next 7 months!!  But... on a slightly selfish note - how on earth will we cope when you're too busy for us?? 

Welcome newbies!! It's great to have you with us!!

It's been another busy day on here today!!  Sorry I missed you Julie - at least it will be Friday for you when you read this!!  Love the sound of your boots by the way. I have to confess my name is Holly and I LOVE clothes and shoes... and accessories.... and well why not I don't have any other vices!!  Oh Jess we are seriously considering taking up a narcotics habit and living on take aways!  You are right - our healthy lifestyle doesn't seem to be doing us any favours at the moment....!!  Hope the wheat grass doesn't set you off!!  I'm going to get some too.

KJ - love the sound of your bag (well that's because I'm Holly with a shopping problem  )  Completely with you on the floaty fashion thing.  Thought that it might have been a small blessing at one point.... oh well...

Donna - you do sound brighter today!!  Good for you!  It's not been much of a day to bother getting out of your jammies but you did it!  I spend my life flying around the house 10 mins before DH arrives getting everything done - I think I was born to thrive on deadlines - and scare the cat whitless in the process!!

PigletPrice - (love your name!) the autoinjectors really do make it so easy and I found too that it wasn't a problem when you did it pinching your tummy.  Hardly felt a thing and believe me I'm a total whimp!

Petal - ooooh good luck girlie on this cycle!  Thinking of you and hope that it's going to be your turn this time round!!

Hey there Babyfish - you've had it really rough!  Hope that after all you've been through there will be good news for you very very soon!!

Kayse - Hello!  It's a very good idea to continue drinking lots and have a look at the thread at the top of the main IUI page which Meg put together.  There are lots of good tips about good foods to eat etc too!  Good luck for 2ww    

Jods!  How annoying you lost your post yesterday - grrrr!  It must be hard working where you do at times!  It takes v v special people to do that sort of work and you must be extra special as you are also ttc!

Well DH is no better.  We can't believe it.  Awful Drs receptionist (a living  ) told me this morning that it's not surprising he is still poorly as the antibiotics probably haven't kicked in yet.  Luckily SIL (Doctor) in NZ was online and I had a v good MSN session and we've decided to leave going back to the GP until tomorrow.  The only way he can drink water is if his mouth is numb - I'm also worried about dehydrating...and food is out of the question.  He's lost weight as hasn't eaten a proper meal for a week... enough you will all be getting your violins out shortly!!

Right had better go and see what the patient needs next.... 

Love ya all
Holly xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## topsham

it must be a dentist day...just had a temp filling...ouch! this is a quickie , just had to say what fantastic news Meg & Collin!
     

hi to all the newbies and welcome its great to have new pals!

off to start tea, and test my blood sugars yet again...its getting tedious now and my fingers hurt!

gosh look at me talk about winger, cheer myself up with footballers wifes crap, I missed Desperate H's last night and the new series of will and grace...damn!

love L xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aliso1

My god

When i posted this morning we were only on page 1 and now page 6, what do you girls do all day     

Meg, I absolutely thrilled for you, rest and take care of your two bambinos.

Hello to the newbies, Kayse and Babyfish.

Gosh I am still on Day 4 of 2WW, I am tearing my hair out and I normally have a couple of glasses of wine on a Thursday night. Water is just not the same.

Hi to Kim,Megan,Holly,Molly, Donna,Laurie,Aliday,CR,Julie and anybody else

Big Kisses

ALi


----------



## aliso1

Forgot to say earlier,

Really chuffed today that is me now lost a whopping 12lb.

Yeah just another 7lb to go.

Did anybody else read that Posh has lost a stone in a month to get back to her petite weight of 8stone.

I can only dream............................

Ali


----------



## MollyW

AussieMeg & Colin

 CONGRATS ON THE TWINS!   

Brilliant news sweetheart. It's good they'll give you another scan to put your mind at rest.

Loads of love
Molly


Battery about to go on my mobile and hooked up to laptop. Will post again when I've charged it up...


----------



## babyfish

Hi guys - thanks for making me feel so welcome. Particularly Donna, Julie and Kyser.

I didn't have any meds with this IUI.  If I need to do it again I think I'll take meds to assist.

Funny head stuff today - one moment totally philosophical and the next completely negative and doom & gloom. I'm sure you know what I mean.  
It's like every twinge in my body means something!  Do you feel that to?  

I suppose you're meant to take it easy but I went swimming and did 40 lengths today and sat in the jacuzzi.  Part of me feels that I really need to just get on with my life like a normal person rather than lying around and waiting for something that may or may not happen.  So carrying on as normal.

Big love to all.  Babyfish xxx


----------



## jess p

Blimey, only been gone half a day & there's pages of stuff!

Welcome to all you lovely newbies!

Piglet - I really got myself in a hideous muddle with the injecting! Even forgot to store the damn stuff in the fridge over the weekend! Doh!  Hospital were really good & let me have jab there & delayed my basting by a few hours.

The 2nd time I found a friend who was a nurse to do it!  Mind you, if I hadn't managed that I was going to ring my GP's surgery & ask for the nurse there to do it or get them to send out the community nurse!  Yes, I know I make a lot of fuss but I just get so panicky!  

God knows how I'm going to mange the ivf jabs every day! Will cross that bridge later!  

Babyfish ... sorry to hear that you've had such a rough time - should make iui seem like a breeze!

Hi to Kayse too.

Julie ... had fab lunch - fish & chips & delicious lemon & lime tart with chocolate truffles!! (So much for my low fat diet!!)    

Went to the opticians & was told that the lenses wouldn't suit my prescription for permanent wear but would be fine for socialising.  Then I just happened to glance at the most gorgeous pinky/purply titanium frames - tried them on & they looked fab! 

Hideously expensive so I've had to beg DP to pay half!!! Apparently I have to pay for them in sexual favours but don't care cos they'll be worth it!!  

Really good friend of mine rang me & is in a very bad way - her DH left her 6 weeks before Christmas & she has a 4 year old DD.  Had to give up her teaching post & is in process of selling the house & moving (closer to me which will be good).  

It's really made me count my blessings - I know I'm desperate for a baby but just SO glad I have DP.

Sorry, we were doing well with the cheery stuff! Got to phone her now & just wish I could say something that would make her feel better.  

Perhaps I'll tell her Julie's fab joke about the missing frying pan!

Hi to Holly, Molly,Cathy, Candy, Jodsterrun, Kim, Donna, Petal, Laurie, Aliday, Aliso, CR & anyone else I've temporarily forgotten!

Slaters you gorgeous girlies

Jess x


----------



## Holly C

Back again

I'm bored - there's nothing on tele for the next 30 min (until Footballers Wives) so thought I would pop in here.

Jess - you will no doubt look sensational in your new glasses   Your friend has you so she is v v lucky!  Am sure you've cheered her up at least a little!

CR forgot to say earlier - great that you have worked out your next steps and your DP sounds like a real honey - he has you sussed!!  Hope the wait until next round goes quickly!  

Babyfish - it's completely normal (well at least we think so!!) that you are feeling the way you are..  It's such a mind bending time but you're not alone so feel free to check in with us at anytime.  Doing what you feel is a good idea   

Ali - that's a fantastic achievement!!  Well done you!!

Have just watched Place in the Sun and they were in Akld, NZ this week.  A woman from Tunbridge Wells spookily enough thought she wanted to move there - had a look at the houses liked them then went back home and decided she didn't want to leave after all!  Do you think she was after a free trip??  Did give me a few pangs of homesickness - well it was summer time there and everything looks good in the sun!  Bring on the summer!!

Night all xxxxx


----------



## petal b

well done meg                                                                         can anyone tell me were you get wheatgrass from missed this and i want some too     ali-that is great i don't know how you do it, you must be very pleased with yourself because i would be                                                            i think i made a big mistake today, the hosptial asked me if i wanted to have the pen injections or the other one were you mix it yourself and guess which one i picked...............................yes the worst one.at the time i thought it would be a good idea because last time i thought that it never went in and was worried all night (the first two goes) and i thought that at least i would know that it has gone in with the one you do yourself.does anyone know what i am talking about because i am getting a little lost myself.anyway i think i made the wrong move,there is so much in it.and now af  has stopped


----------



## petal b

petal b said:


> well done meg    can anyone tell me were you get wheatgrass from missed this and i want some too  ali-that is great i don't know how you do it, you must be very pleased with yourself because i would be i think i made a big mistake today, the hosptial asked me if i wanted to have the pen injections or the other one were you mix it yourself and guess which one i picked...............................yes the worst one.at the time i thought it would be a good idea because last time i thought that it never went in and was worried all night (the first two goes) and i thought that at least i would know that it has gone in with the one you do yourself.does anyone know what i am talking about because i am getting a little lost myself.anyway i think i made the wrong move,there is so much in it.and now af has stopped


----------



## petal b

can anyone tell me how to write that bit down the bottom about your treatment sorry not very good with computers and have just made my last message a quote and can not change it back


----------



## keemjay

petal you should be able to delete your own posts if you look at the top left of the post....

to get your info at the bottom of your poats  you need to go into your profile....

kj


----------



## keemjay

whata busy day on here....

meg - well done hunny!!!!          
but am def with holly - far too much for you when you have us to deal with aswell 

big  to the new addicts

hollyc - big   to your poor dh, he sounds in  a bad way, hope he turns the corner overnight and is feeling better tomoz...by the then the antibiotics shouldve kicked in if they're going to work....

jessp - your glasses will go extremely well with the per una basket which i got today (was meant to be doing a 5 mile walk with friend but it was too damp so we decamped to the shops...) now i have to find a purple necklace to complete the look...

julie   at the jokes where do you find them?

hope you all enjoyed footballers wives - NOT  far too many preg bellies for my liking - was watching with my goddaughter and had to leave early as couldnt bear it (g daughter is 18 bythe way!!)

laters all 

kj x


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi everyone

Jess P thanks for such a lovely poem Colin loved it and we giggled. Thanks so much for everyone's kinds thoughts. It is still quite unbelievable. I will still have time to fit you in as I have advised mum that she can come look after the bubs for the first 2 months and then if we are in Singapore I will have a nanny type person too and both of them can look after the kids whilst I keep track on all of you. Possibly I am dreaming!!

Dad was so funny when we told him. Mumrang me back to say Dad said well how did she get twins as we don't have them in the family. Mum laughed as he forgot that I was adopted but didn't highlight that and then she said do I ahve to explain this whole IVF thing again..he decided instead to go to bowls.

Welcome Babyfish, Kayse and Piglet one of the girls on here is petrified of needles such as blood tests but was fine with injecting as it was only skin deep and her DH was doing it the person she trusted most in the world. So I hope that helps. Funnily she still can't have bloodtests.

Kayse you should continue to drink water and milk and eat warm foods and avoid really hot baths but relaxing baths are ok. it takes 10 days for the 10000iu of ovritelle to be out of your system and 7 days for the 5000iu so by the time you test it should not be affecting your result. Don't you ahve a bloodtest to confirm at ARGC instead of a HPT.

Holly Keep an eye on DH and if you think he is getting dehydratd go down to A&E and get a drip of fluids put in I had to do that once when I got food poisoning in france and came home on the Eurostar and nearly collapsed.

Just on the subject of wheatgrass I had some every morning of the 2ww and the next 2 weeks mixed with fresh pineapple, orange and mint juice (we have a juice bar on the corner of our street out here) and it was magnificent but it tastes disgusting on its own. you can grow it at home here is one page but there are heaps http://www.ukjuicers.com/templates/productdetail.asp?id=217&catid=16

Off on another holdiay to see my mum and Dad . 21 hours drive up to the beach house and be away for 10 days but will log on up there when I have rigged up dad's new pc..

Love and kisses
Megan


----------



## petal b

thanks keemjay, i know how to change the message i just could not get it of the quote thing but thanks for the profile info did not know that.  think i am getting abit thick in my old age                                                     aussiemeg your juice bar sounds great wish i had one near me,and going to look up about the wheatgrss can you buy it?                                          hollyc hope your dh gets better soon and i agree with aussiemeg i would keep an one on him get him to suck ice if he can it is better than nothing good luck


----------



## jodsterrun

Hi everyone,
Holly, I just have to say that doctor's receptionists are some of the biggest wenches I've ever met in my entire life.  I always wonder about the interview process that means there a lot of nasty ones out there.

Well, it is thankfully raining here today, and that is good- long summer with no rain.  I am using it as an excuse not to do any exercise.  

Laurie, did I ever mention that although I am in Australia now, I lived in Exeter for almost 2 years.  I loved every minute of it, and worked at the RD & E, do you happen to know it?  Silly question I'm sure.  

Welcome to everyone else who have joined recently. 

Julie, you remind me of how I used to tell jokes all the time, and over the last few years I seem to have forgotten how to.  You are definitely renewing my enthusiasm for jokes- keep them coming, you have some rippers.

For everyone else, I'm sorry, my memory doesn't allow me to remember everything I wanted to say at once.  So, I'll just have to post again when I remember the rest.

Hoping for lots and lots of BFP's this time around.  For all those on the 2ww             

Cath you next time
Jodi


----------



## BunBun

Congratulations Meg & Colin that really is great news - you take care of yourself & enjoy the beach.
Welcome to Kayse,Babyfish and Piglet, always good to see more on here.
HollyC - sorry that your DH isn't any better, hopefully the tablets will kick in soon.
JessP & Keemjay - purple is definately the in thing at the moment - couldn't believe how manys were in that colour in the shops yesterday. I didn't buy anything 
Topsham - hopefully you'll get used to your new regime of weighing food etc
Great jokes JUlie - keep them coming.
Hello to MollyW,Aliday,Jodsterrun, petalB,Aliso1 and Donna Taylor also anyone else that I've missed.
Moosey & V_I_L hope you're both ok?
I guess that seeing as I'm no longer an IUI girl, I won't be posting on here that much but I still love to see what your all been up to. So in case I'm not around I hope you all stay well & that you get the BFP that you all so much deserve.
All my love to you all & thanks for being there for me.


----------



## keemjay

morning all 
just off to work but had to pop on and post my dream-
meg you are having a girl and a boy according to my dream!! and they were were very oriental looking   - must've been cos you said mentioned about singapore  we were having an IUI meet in OZ. dreams eh?

sent poor dh on a mission to find me a purple necklace in his lunch hour today as i'm at work -god knows what he'll get as he's colour blind and isnt usually to be trusted with colours! but needs must - want it for going out tonight to match my bag - we are having thai to celebrate a friends brthday

must fly happy friday everyone 

kj x

julie - is that a crunchie wrapper i can hear crinkling?


----------



## jess p

Morning everyone!

Up early today cos going shopping -yippee! (Got no money so will have to just look or sneakily put it on credit card!).

I'm in a good mood as I managed to persuade DP to pay half for my glasses - ready in 3 weeks!  Will def have to go to Per Una, KJ, & check out all their purple gear!

Managed to cheer up my depressed friend - took over an hour & a half!  Called her when I was in the bath & had water went cold! Yuk!  

We're going out on Mon night for a bite to eat.  If anyone has any single, lovely male friends aged about 30 - 40 please send them my way as Helen is convinced she will NEVER meet anyone again! (In Ipswich that is a distinct possibility - didn't mention that to her tho!)

Holly - poor old DH, what a nightmare.  A week sounds like a long time without food to me!!  Will take him a while to fully recover - perhaps a holiday somewhere lovely?!  Sounds like a really horrible illness I guess snogging's off the agenda?!!  

CR - really pleased for you that DP has realised what's good for him!  It is really tough to know when to draw the line - really hope the next one is successful.

Laurie - hope you're coping with all the added hassle of weighing food.  What happens if you want to go out for a meal or is that off limits at the moment?

Jodi - please send us your long hot summer when you've finished with it!

Meg - great that you're going to be looked after! 

Laughed about your dad! Mine is like that too - when I was about 3 M & D were going to adopt a sibling for me.  We had a gorgeous little boy called Sam.  Unfortunately, Sam was v. v. sickly - lots of projectile vomiting! 

Mum took him to the GP in the village who declared there was nothing wrong with him.  Dad was working a long way away, we were new to the area, I was only 3 & mum couldn't cope, so v sadly Sam was returned to the adoption agency.

About 25 years later, M & D went back to the village, had quiet drink in the pub. Got chatting with 2 old locals who informed them that GP was a bogus doc who had been jailed!!!!!  Clearly there had been something wrong with the little boy!

Understandably mum was gutted!  Dad just looked confused.  Anyway, a few weeks later they got a black lab puppy & were choosing names for it.  Dad said "How about Sam?"!!! Mum went mad.  Dad just said "Baby, what baby? I don't remember getting any babies after Jess"! Men!!! I guess he had just blanked it out but mum was furious!

BunBun - please keep posting! I'm off to ivf at end of April but, if the girls will let me, intend to keep posting here.

Julie - am desperately trying to remember a joke but can only remember the punch line at the mo!  Hopefully shopping will jog my brain! We hope you don't fall off a ship too! (Mind you, knowing you, you'd even manage to turn that into something funny/positive!)

Hi to Molly, Cathy, Moosey & VIL (hope ur ok, thinking of you both), Petal, Aliday, Ali, Donna, Piglet, Babyfish, Kayse, Gwen & all you other crazy basters!

Hope the 2ww is zipping by! (I know, stupid thing to say!)

Hurrah! It's the weekend (well, v nearly!)

Off in search of purple/pink!

Jess xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

Not to sure about he atsying in PJ's today as it looks like quite a nice day and the sunis trying to shine! I'll see what happens but if its nice it seems a shame to stay in although I'm sure I wont go far.

Holly -  hope DH feels much better soon

Bunbu and Jess please do keep posting be nice to hear how you are getting on.

this thread is changing from an IUI thread to a thread of friends who are having treatment or who have thankfully concieved thanks to treatment, its lovely  

right here comes a moan so anybody not wanting to read it please scroll down now....................................................


 Feel slightly sick and have period pain today, now I know that it isn't a sign of anything could be AF and could be preg, I learnt that last month. But why do I have to feel rubbish for 2 weeks! If I got a BFP at the end I wouldn't care how I felt for 2 weeks but fact is I could feel like this and have a BFN and lets face it girls statisically that is more likely 

right sorry for that just had to say it to someone.

off to see what the   is doing.

Donna xx

P.s  Julie, have you been up to anything today as its April fools day? its your chance to be very


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi Everyone

Sorry I haven't been around for a little bit.  I haven't been able to be on the comp at work cos I've got two new staff and I was trying to act professional!!  

Thanks so much for all you lovely messages and kind thoughts to me and Jackie (Moosey).  The hospital finally confirmed that it is a normal miscarriage and not an ectopic pregnancy which is good news.  We are doing ok but it feels to me like the whole brief pregnancy was just a dream and never really happened.  We're going to France for a few days next week so maybe we'll have a bit of space to get our heads around it.  Anyway, I wanted you all to know how very much we have both appreciated your support.  Knowing that there are people out there who really, really understand helped us to get through some of the darkest moments so thank you all.

Aussie Meg - you are a star - twins eh!!!  I am absolutely delighted for you.

Kim - I have PM'ed you.  

I'm not going to ramble on and on but sending loads and loads of love to all of you.

Victoria
xxx


----------



## Aliday

Morning girls,
 to everyone
Love that joke Julie   
will have to remember that one.
Sorry Donna you are feeling the stress of the 2ww, I know its hard not to read into every little sign .But think   .Girls have BFP here everyday , so why not you? Chin up.
Victoria, so glad things see to be resolving. Time away is a brill idea. Sometimes its nice to just concentrate on your partner.
Well it must be shopping day, I'm going off for a bit of retail therapy,(my fav thing). Speak to you all later


----------



## jodsterrun

Well,
Due to the time difference, I am sitting on the couch, drinking beer, watching "faking it".  Anyone ever seen this? I think it's hilarious.  It's an English show, and tonight they are trying to turn a management consultant into some kind of dog training/dancing person in 4 weeks.

Donna, I am so sorry to hear that you are reading into every sign.  Believe me, I'm sure everybody on this site knows that little game.  I think Aliday gave some of the best advice I've ever heard when she said that BFP's happen every day, and why wouldn't it be you.  Fantastic way of looking at Ali.

Working all weekend, after a personal training session tomorrow morning, so have a great weekend everyone.
Jodi

P.S. Jess, I am in Perth, so we have very long, and extremely hot summers.  I would gladly send you at least half of it.  You wouldn't believe that you can actually be as sick of summer as you can of winter. 
I do remember when I was living in the UK thinking how I would never complain about the heat again.  How quickly we change!


----------



## CR

hello all you lovely girls.

donna - you might just get away with wearing your pjs in the sunshine, if they happen to be purple!!

petal - i am sure you will handle the injections fine, they really are not too bad after the first one or two.  my dp was chasing me around the kitchen for the first one!  i was such a whimp with them before i knew how easy the auto-injector is.

holly - here's hoping your dp and all your dh's   is feeling a bit better today.  and yes my dp is a real sweetie.

kj - wow, you have a personal shopper.  sending your dp on a mission to get a necklace.  i am impressed.  i barely send mine to tescos!!

jess p - i hope you enjoy your shopping trip.  and manage a bit of sneaky credit card shopping.  just tell your dp that you had to have something purple!!

julie - loved your april fool.  wished i had thought of your one early enough.  i told my dp all the recent tiled tiles had fallen of the bathroom wall.  and he went to look!!! hahahahahaha

victoria - hope you are coping with all you have been through recently.  

hi to all the newbies, sorry i am just so useless with names!

footballers wives, just loved it.  hooked already.  but thats wednesday and thursday nights busy now in front of the tv.

joke for you all, and clean too - Two tramps were rolling about in the graveyard totally p*ssed. Hey says one
to the other, this bloke had a bloody good innings! Did he, replies the other tramp? yeah he lived to 180, flipping hek, what was his name? the tramp tells him it's someone called Miles from London...............

Have a happy friday afternoon everyone.  just off to find some chocolate.

crxxxx


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi girls,

Sorry I have not been around for a few days. I have been having a few pc problems 
Anyway I have not had a chance to read through all of the posts (I wanted to post first in case the pc goes crazy again) 

Meg- It is great news about the twins!!! Congratulations.

I just wanted to tell you all that I have my review app through for the 6th June 2005. it seems like an age away at the moment but i am sure it will come around soon enough.

Hope you are all OK, I am off to read through the posts so I will be back posting soon xx xx


----------



## BethB

Petal B.....

This is what I posted yesterday(or the day before?)re wheatgrass.
Obviously it would be great to have it fresh juiced every day but if like me you're on a budget,always in a rush and don't have a lovely juice bar nearby,tablets are your cheapest easiest bet.You just put the company name on a search engine like google and it should get you the site.They are very good.I put a little note on the payment details saying I was in a rush because I needed them in conjunction with fertility treatment and they were really quick....You can buy them mail order in this country but they are a lot more expensive,I know cus I checked out EVERYONE!

"Hope you don't mind,I usually post on the DIUI thread but I have just successfully reduced my FSH level with wheat grass tablets and thought you might like to know.....
I got the tip off this site via a search but found it hard to get hold of them for a decent price in this country(locally in Staffs it was £22.60 for 50 when the rec.starting dose is at least 7 a day!)
I got them from a company called pure green foods in the U.S. who got them to my door in 4 days and charged me $21(£11.60 at the time)for 500 inc delivery!Bit of a difference!
Anyway,as I was in a hurry to get it lowered-it was 12.8,I tookthe the dose sugg on the tub which was 7 tabs 3 times a day.IT was a bit hard to swallow bit it worked a treat-next month it was 9.2,below the magic 10 the clinics like to see!
ITs only like having 3 helpings of leafy veg a day apparently but because of that,some may find it a bit searching if you see what I mean....I felt great though.Much more energy than normal."


Hope this comes out ok in my post 

HTH Bethxxx


----------



## jess p

Hi girls,

Just back from shopping (& met DP for lunch).  I think all this IF has turned me into a complete snob - I really hate all those bloody chavs with their millions of kids! Ipswich is rapidly becoming Chavsville!  

Anyway, had a great time in Monsoon trying on loads of evening dresses (sounds well posh, eh?!) - got 2 charity ball things to attend (don't be too impressed, one is for school!!).  

DP came with me on BH Mon & was getting a bit stressed at the length of time it was taking to try on clothes so I rushed into buying a bustier thingy & trousers.  

Now don't think that outfit is such a good idea! Trouble is it was bloody expensive!  

Anyway, now found drop dead gorgeous dress in Monsoon but it's also v expensive (unfortunately, I have absolutely no concept of money as have been in debt by a few thousand since uni 8 years ago!!!! Money really isn't v important to me but is a matter of life or death to DP - shame really!!   )

I didn't buy the gorgeous dress cos the 12 was not a perfect fit on the top & was the only 12 they had & it looked like it had been tried on by someone who was an 18 on the top half!   

Tried the 10 on (hilarious & v relieved not communal changing room cos had to stand with legs crossed, bending over with ample bottom in air trying to squeeze beautiful dress over my hips!!!)  

Managed to wedge myself in & parade in front of communal mirror! Looked lovely but I couldn't breathe!! Think this might be a problem as ticket includes 3 course meal!!  

Do you think it would be humanly possible to lose about 7lbs before 23rd of April?  I do want to lose that weight as have got wedding in Aug & my arms are looking a bit chunky!!!  

Anyway, settled for really lovely turquoise cardi with matching ribbon tie round waist.  Bought trendy necklace too, they had loads of nice stuff! Looked in Per Una but Ipswich didn't have the bag KJ mentioned.

Jodi - Faking It is mine & DP's fav programme!  The best one we've seen was probably the one with the drag artist.  Have you seen that one yet?  Poor guy was a stocky macho bloke in the Navy & he cried when they made him wear a dress!  When they returned to him 3 months later he'd jacked in the Navy & was earning a living as a drag queen!!  

Donna - Oh dear 2ww is such a bummer! Am not really missing it this month! 

Mind you, still can't stop feeling my boobs to see if they're sore!!! Trouble is if you poke them hard enough they are!!!  TMI coming up, sorry - Clomid has done something wierd to my nerve endings, especially my nipples! Feels like someone has stuck a pin in them sometimes!    On 2ww kept thinking it was a preg sign!

Lilly - great news that appt has come through!  Bit scary isn't it?  Never in a million years did I think I'd end up having an ivf app - thought it only happened to other people!  

The weather here today is bloody lovely! lots of beautiful   so off for another stroll around the block to try & fit into a dress that is far too small!!

Great jokes Julie - really made me LOL about ringing in at 4 pm! You little minx!
We haven't had a little ditty from you for a few days - are you working on anything?

Have just remembered a little joke! Will post separately!

Jess xxx


----------



## jess p

This is a bit gross so don't read if you're eating! 

A barman was locking up when he heard strange grunting noises coming from the men's toilets.  On investigation he found a bloke leaning over the sink with another guy with his hand up his bum! 

The barman said:
"What the bloody hell do you think you're doing?"

The guy replied:
"I'm trying to make him sick!"

The barman said:
"You won't do it like that"

The guy laughed & said:
"Oh yes I will when i stick my hand down his throat!"

Sorry, it's the only one I can remember in the right order!!! I think I'll leave it to Julie!

Jess xxx


----------



## Holly C

Hello Lovelies!

Hope you have some   where you are.  

Please do keep in touch BunBun - we want to know how you are getting on!!

VIL and Moosey - a holiday is definitely a good idea.  I can't imagine how horrible it's been for you these past few weeks.  Even just a regular old BFN can knock -so you both take good care  

Jodi - we would love some Perth sunshine - please!!!  Faking It is great!  The best one I saw was a guy who was in the Royal Navy and had to become a professional drag queen!  It was sensational!  

Nice to see you are back online Lilly!  June does seem like such a loooong time away. I really hope you've got lots of little things on to help it go quickly...  and at least we do have springtime and longer days, fluffy lambs and wascally wabbitts....   

Good joke CR!!  Good to see you're bouncing back!

Oh it's not fair is it Donna?!  It could be a side effect from the trigger jab that causes you to feel so unwell.... Try to drink lots of water and take it as easy as you can and keep     we are counting on you!!

Julie - you will be off home again soon.  Hope you've managed to resist the devlish urges to be a little minx on April Fool's!  I pity your workmates having you as their colleague!  Have a great weekend and hope you are feeling much better!

Jess - keep meaning to ask how your juicer is going?  Hope you've had a great day out shopping.  Your story and Meg's did make me laugh.... they really are on another planet aren't they!  Bless them!

KJ - have a lovely evening out tonight and your coordinated ensemble sounds fab - hope your DH managed to find a necklace - the little star!

Meg - so relieved you have your childcare sorted so you can spend time with us!!  All v v exciting!!

Hi Laurie - hope you are getting into the swing of your new regime, Molly (we're missing you!  hope that laptop is soon recharged) Cathy - where are you??  Hope Charlie is feeling better?

Hi Petal, Liz, Aliday, Alison, PigletPrice, Kayse, Babyfish, Beth the lovely toad in a hole maker and anyone else I've forgotten!

Well DH is still V V poorly. We both went down to the GP again today and she has given him another/different lot of antibiotics.  He still can't eat and barely wants to drink water.  He has to go in again on Monday to see how he is going and if he's deteriorated then it's into hossie - eeek!  Hopefully it won't come to that.  Still don't know what it really is and why he has it.  We demanded blood tests to get a better picture of his immune system - the GP wasn't convinced it was necessary....!  My sister is a specialist nurse in NZ and worried me by saying that we must remind the GP about cancer in the past.... hopefully it's not going to be that serious!!  

Had better get going - the house feels untidy and the patient is calling!

Enjoy the rest of Friday  

Holly xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jodsterrun

Holly,
I hope your poor old DP is going to get better really soon.  Do you think the antibiotics are doing any good at all?  It doesn't sound like they've done much so far.  I mean, if his illness is not bacterial, then they won't help.  If it's viral, well, waiting is the only thing to do. 
How long has he been sick now?

I don't have a whole lot of useful advice, but rehydrating in really small amounts, and with oral rehydration solutions may make him feel a whole lot better.  Dehydration in itself is bound to make you feel dreadful. For children, ice is always a good way to make them drink slowly so they don't vomit.

I hope you have a better weekend, and he starts to feel a bit better.  He's lucky to have you to look after him.
Jodi


----------



## Holly C

Jess you had posted just before me - snap!  Re Drag Queen man    

Oh no outfit dilemma!!  Maybe if you are unhappy with original choice of outfit you could start a FF Auction House - and sell it vis a vis Ebay!!  Did have a good chuckle about your trying on procedure tho  

Ha ha Julie!!  Excellent!!  Thanks for your message sweets!!

Am rubbish and can't remember any jokes - and ditties won't work with my accent! I think you're all funny tho so that's keeping me smiling!!

Love yas!

Ooooh just about to post then saw you had posted Jodi (is it not v v late in Perth? or vv early??!)  anyway GP thinks they are helping because he has sores on the side of his mouth that look like they are beginning to heal hence why she is perservering with the antibiotics but another/different lot to kick it from a different angle?  I have some iceblocks (iced lollies) and icecream which he did manage a little bit of yesterday so will try for more today.

Thank you for your concern - its always easier when you feel you are not coping alone!  Now you must get some sleep!! xxxx

H xx


----------



## jodsterrun

Thanks Holly,
I will take your advice and head to bed.  It is 22:45 here, we are 2 hours behind the eastern states of Australia, so not too late.

Good advice though, and off to bed with me.
Have a good weekend everyone.
Jodi


----------



## Piglet Price

Hi Ladies

Thanks for all your advise about needles.  DH doesn't think he can do it because he can't bear me crying and if he caused it........... well.  Thank God for Best Mates - mine's  a star!!

I'm due on on 5th April but have been feeling really 'imminent' all day today.  Wish it would just hurry up and get on with it if it's coming!!  Going away this weekend so have 'kit' in cool box in car!  Better than leaving it in the fridge at work!!!!

Congrats Meg - I remember reading your IUI info post a few weeks ago and thinking 'this woman is so on my wavelength'.  I'm so pleased about your twinnies.

Be back on line next week - may have starting jabbing - AAAAAAAAARGH

PP xxxx


----------



## jess p

Holly - poor old DH! What a nightmare... sores sound delightful! I really hope that it doesn't come to the hospital scenario, probably not v nice for him given his previous history.  Don't expect your sister meant to alarm you - probably just wanted you to remind GP that this isn't any old patient!

Strangely enough, juicer is still in it's box!!! Will be juicing at the weekend!

Funny about the drag queen!!! I think the people on there are either v v brave or vv stupid!

Julie... loved your little ditty - just hope it's not a psychic premonition (is that how you spell it?!) - will have to wear big pants just in case now!!


VIL & Moosey - France sounds great!  

Me & DP had a fab holiday there about 3 years ago - we drove down to the Dordogne... I had to drive through Paris which was a bit lary! Figured it was best just to go vv fast & hope for the best which alarmed DP a little! Mind you, I did get a sheepish "well done" when we arrived safely in 1 piece!  

I love the way the French drive - they ALL drive at 80 mph, even 90 year old grannies & drive right up to your bumper before pulling out sharpish! But, as everyone all drives the same, it makes it easier to predict what another driver is going to do - unlike the totally unpredictable cretins on our roads (present company excepted!!)  Not that i suffer from road rage, of course!!!

Have a lovely weekend everybody! let's hope there's tons of   and loads of Holly's wascally wabbits    !!


Jess xxxx


----------



## BethB

Holly,

Just popping in again(DIUI thread is sooo quiet in the day)to see whats going on with yo man.
Missed the beginning of his illness-what was wrong initially?
Sounds a bit grim ,illness is hard for you both,although you sound so perky,I'm sure you're a tonic yourself 
My American pal swears by flat coke(full fat of course)when someone is vomming/dehydrated.Better than dioralyte,yuk.No other tips at this point soz.

I'm sending you some cyber-toad in hole to cheer you up.
Soooo glad I posted that pic,much more popular than my old mug!

Love Bethxx


----------



## Holly C

Ahhhh Beth!  Thanks for thoughts!  DH has weird mouth infection on the roof, gums, tonsils, throat and lips.  Unable to eat as it is soooo painful.  He's not hungry anyway and even water is a bit of a misery to get down.  We think it is something called 'trench mouth' which the soldiers in WW1 got but he's hardly been in that kind of environment given that he's an IT financial consultant who works in the city!!  Oh well time will tell!  I just hope that he turns the corner by tomorrow....and we don't end up having to go to the hospital... If it's not one thing... and all that!  There are loads of others worse off tho. Thankfully we don't live in Indonesia and have the worry of reoccurring earthquakes and tsunamis!!

You must post your Toad recipe on the FF recipe board!!!

H xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Afternoon all,

Haven't posted much today as been out trying to cheer myself up. Really need a shopping spree but really don't have the funds at the moment. People really don't realize how draining all this is, I am sure the general feeling from some of my friends is that I chose to have treatment so can't moan now that I am they just don't get it. 
I feel bad moaning to you guys, I know you will all be very supportive but that makes me feel worse in some ways because some of the ladies on here have been through far worse and don't seem to moan half as much as me. This is only my 2nd IUI attempt some of you have had far more and coped, plus I have never suffered a m/c and how the likes of Julie, VIL and Moosy cope I'll never know.
Kj seems to be coping tremendously and Holly with her poor poor DH, while I'm all self self self all the time but I cant help it. If this go doesn't work I 'm not sure I can face another one but then I can't give up either, bit of a catch 22
maybe starting my new job will give me something else to think about but becoming preg is never out of my mind.

sorry for my ramblings but you guys are all I have at the moment.

Donna  

Jess -  completely with you on the Chav's


----------



## babyfish

My God this is fantastic - I work from home and just to 'plug' in to you guys and hear all your stuff - shopping, jokes etc - it's really brightening up my day.  

Am actually still in pj's - how bad is that??  And have been doing proper work and cleaning stuff until now - and now going to call it a day and go out and buy myself and my mother-in-law (who we're having supper with tonight) some lovely flowers!  Why not -it's Friday!!!  

Lovely weather today - let's hope it stays like this for the weekend. 

Feeling much better today about 2ww.  Just not really thinking about it.  Was a complete wreck last night and poor dh got it all.  Feel so bad about that - tears and feeling sorry for myself and very negative.  So will definitely have to make it up to him this weekend.   

Think you're all brave and wonderful.  

Piglet, it's difficult to know what to say to someone who has a genuine phobia of needles.  But if there's anything you want to know about needles, injections, blood tests etc - just ask.  I've had rather too much experience of needles in the last 3 years.  So if I can help....

Julie - more jokes please - keeping me smiling. x
Donna - giving your hand a tight squeeze.

All love 

Fish x


----------



## aliso1

Hi girls

Just a quickie as I off to make Macaroni cheese for the dinner.

Just bought a head zip up top and a pair of 3/4 for 26.00 pounds.


Is that like a CHAV.


But we do not have chav's in scotland do we?

ALi


----------



## kayse

Hi Megan,

Just wanted to say thanks for the advice on what to drink/eat during the 2ww following your message yesterday.  I had right from the start read your info on IUI at the start of this thread which has been very helpful.  By the way, I have to test with HPT for IUI at the ARGC but you are right, with my last two attempts at ICSI I had to have the blood test ... not sure why the HPT this time!

I hope you are resting even more so now that you got a couple of little ones to look after.  

Have a great weekend everyone and even though I have only been on board for the last couple of days the information/advice/support etc has been great.

Kayse

PS. I am not sure if it is was someone on this thread who asked why had I moved from ICSI to IUI.  I naturally fell pregnant last November (never ever happened before) but m/c after only 7 wks so Mr T at ARGC thought I should give IUI a go this time round ... so here goes!


----------



## MollyW

Hi all,

First  to Aliday. So sorry about the BFN yesterday, hope you'\re doing okay.

Holly - poor you and poor DH - what a worry. He's is lucky to have you looking after him.  

Cathy - any news from your appt? Hope its good news... 

Hi to Julie, Donna, Jess, Alison, Lily (great to hear from you), CR, VIL & Moosey, Aussie Meg (what an exciting globe-trotting life you lead...and hi to all the other girlies, and the newbies - welcome...

Well here's my news: was meant to go for Day 9 scan today to check for follies, but had a surge y'day - Day 8! So I phoned the clinic & they said come in today anyway for basting.  

Had acupuncture yesterday and then skiived off and went to bed. Acu also taught me where to massage DPs back last night to encourage good sperm production so we gave it a shot... 

Had to get up at 4.30 to be at clinic for 8am for DH  then hung around till 11 for basting.  The good news is DPs sperm was great - a real relief after last 2 being borderline for basting so the break and all the vits must have done good.

I'm a bit concerned as to whether the womb lining's had time to thicken as it's so early. I couldn't have a scan as the gel would kill off the sperm... so don't know about follie size either.  

Anyone else been basted that early  ? 

So that's me on the 2ww, basted on April Fools day - with 6 jabs left over!!!

Wish me luck girls! 

Love Molly
x 

Kim -


----------



## Donna Taylor

sound great molly, sending lots of    
for your 2ww

 

Donna


----------



## Candy

That is early Molly, but I am sure if you were surging your lining etc woud be ready early also, have everything crossed


----------



## jess p

Molly how exciting!  Sounds great - like Candy says, these things generally seem to tie in together & you couldn't have waited any longer.  I'm sure it will be just fine.

Sounds like you must be an A1 back massager (sorry masseuse!) if the   were top notch!

Can I just ask, what supplements was DP taking?

We have our 1st ivf appt at end of Apr but really want to wait as it's a new clinic & see what they make of our results. 

I am a bit of an old sceptic & have not been too impressed with Ipswich nhs.  One nurse has twice told us that DP's swimmers are slow but the consultant has said the is not the case.

Unfortunately, same consultant did exactly the same to my best friend - told her DH sperm was fine but when they transfered to Bourn Hall & paid he told them they were 100% duff!!

I know diff samples produce diff results but I am still not pregnant (& have been before with diff partner).  I know I'm knocking on a bit now but am a bit worried about DP's   as we are still classified as "unexplained" - DP of course, is convinced they are fantastic!!!

At the end of the day it doesn't matter what the cause is - provided we can "fix" it!

Donna - so sorry that you're having such a down time.  You've been under a lot of stress... ending job you loved in dodgy circumstances... iui...new job...money worries - so it's no wonder you feel crap! Don't be too hard on yourself!  We still love you!

I must admit, (hope this bit isn't too insensitive, especially for anyone who recently had a BFN) that this month with no iui (still ttc naturally though, yawn, yawn!   )I have accepted that if I really had to I could live child free.  That is a HUGE step for me as I was quite suicidal about it all!

I think it's talking to my friend whose DH left her (she has DD aged 4) - I would so much rather be in my shoes than hers.  She's sent me 10 texts tonight & decided to go to bed after watching Corrie as her DH is out on the pull & she has DD to look after!  

My DP means more than anything to me so if we can't manage to make a baby (or adopt) I know we will be ok. (I have had 2 glasses of red wine & might not feel like this in the morning!).

Anyway, lovely Donna, you are a young flower & in the next few years there are going to be tons of ivf advances so you will get your baby!  Who knows, you might be preg now?!  After all, reading all these posts, no one who got a BFP expected it!

I am really rambling again, sorry!  

Oh, by the way who has bought tickets for Sept 2nd meet up? - really want to go but DP(& twin bro) is 40 on 4th - could be a lovely surprise present for him though!!! Will def come myself but not sure about DP - am sure he will when I work my magic on him!    

Anyway, have a beautiful weekend all you gorgeous people!   

jess xxx


----------



## MollyW

Thanks Candy and Donna - I hope so... I feel quite positive actually.  

Hi Jess 

My clinic recommended folic acid to help DP sperm - so I gave him Pregnacare. Figured the extra vits/mins wouldn't hurt. Also gave him CoEnzyme Q10 (as recommended by Candy - thanks sweetie!   ) and Royal Jelly & L-Arginine (as recommended in my Chinese Medicine book).

Count went from "borderline" 3 million the last twice to 14 million this time....

Sorry about your friend - how horrible for her and her little girl. She is lucky to have a good friend to lean on...you are right, something like that makes us realise how lucky we are with our DH/DPs.

Re. the Sept meet. I am going on my own (couldn't persuade DP  ) and others I think who are going are: KJ & DH, Looby & DH, Cathy & DH, VIL & Moosey, MarieLou & DH...anyone else up for it  ? Would be great if lots of IUI girls could make it...

Love Molly
x

PS. Night night. Snuggling up in bed now and just gonna turn out the lights...


----------



## Holly C

Good morning!!

Lovely sunshiny day here so hope it is where you girls are too!!

Molly - OMG! You don't muck about do you??!!  That's great you managed to 'catch it' (and get to acupuncture in time too - phew!) and it sounds all good with DH swimmers!  Lots and lots of       for you and the FNC 2WW!  Lucky you missing out on 6 of the jabbers    Can I ask - were those figures for your DH before or after the wash (if they need to be washed??) as am curious.... about my DH and changing his vits etc...

JessP - I seem to swing between moments where I think maybe it's going to be ok if tx doesn't work for us then I swing back the other way.  I guess time will tell and we will know when enough is enough.  We had problems with the nhs tests and went private.  DH swimmers were fine according to them. They simply don't test for everything.  I have read on here about so many girls who have had the same problem occur and time has ticked away while they were told to get on with it.  Naturally it makes me v v cross!  Still I'm not saying that this is the case with you - it's just something to be aware of when weighing up your options.

Donna - hope having DH with you today will make you feel better.  Don't you worry - we don't mind hearing how you are feeling.  It's good to be able to come on hear and let it out.  It's a tough old time you've had but lets hope the start of something much much better is just around the corner!!

Speaking of around the corner - I think that DH has turned one!!  Thank goodness! Jess - snogging would be out of the question - he looks like he's been in the trenches and doesn't smell too good either!!  Ha!  Trench Mouth is what we suspected he has and it appears to be what it is (I searched on the internet) anyway I didn't realise that the NHS direct has a Medical Dictionary on their site and states what you need to give for specific conditions.  I found this out yesterday and it seems the antibiotics he was prescribed yesterday are the right ones - at last!! Am annoyed they weren't to begin with as apparently they should clear it in 3 days!!!  It's been a week now - poor love!  Grrrrrrr!  Self help bl**dy medicine!

Cathy - lovely where are you and how did you get on??  Hope you'll let us know soon!!

KJ - hope you enjoyed your night out! 

Love to everyone!!

Hxxxxxxxx


----------



## jodsterrun

Piglet,
There is something you can do for needle phobia.  It isn't the kind of thing you can do every day, so you should probably save it for when you need blood tests or bigger needles.

There is a local anaesthetic cream you can get from your GP.  It's called EMLA, and if you put it on for 40 mins-1hour pre-needle then the area is numb.  It's what is used for children, and needle-phobic adults.  You know, maybe even your clinic may be able to help with it.

Like I said, not for everyday occurrences, hopefully the auto-injector isn't as bad as you think, but it could help get you through some difficult occassions.

I hope this information is a little bit helpful.  This is something we do at work for needle phobic people, just like you.  Yes, there are a few out there.

Jodi


----------



## Abby Carter

Wow Molly, good news with your basting and acupuncture. I was basted on day 9 of my last IUI cycle, and day 10 the one before that. I'm sure everything was ready as you'd had your surge. Keep up those   thoughts. 

Hi to everyone else, hope you're enjoying the sun, wherever you are.

Abby


----------



## cathyA

Morning all,

Firstly a couple of personals..... Congratulations Meg ...... a couple of mini Megs ... how wonderful!

Molly - wow you are a quick worker.. good luck with 2ww.

Well had my appt yesterday. Didn't post to you lovelies yesterday as i had to get my head round a lot and I'd really like your opinion on things.

Saw the senior con (Mr D that you are seeing Lucy Lou - he's sooooo lovely) Haven't seen him much except when he does my scans but then no time to talk.We had a really good session with him and my notes and talked throught a lot of stuff.

Basically he remembered me from my lap and dye in October even though I was out like a light then (might have remembered me even better if I'd spread my legs for him!! Sorry, crude!) because of my cervix situation. He said that I have a fantastic pelvic arrangement - ideal for giving birth, but it seems that adhesions at the base of my uterus have attached to my cervix and pulled it sky high. At the end of the day he says that IUI is pointless for us as no one will ever be able to get the catheter pst my cervix in its current position. The only way they could do it is with a Gen anasthetic when they could pummle as much as they liked and I would be completely relaxed.

So IVF is the way forward because they could do both the EC and ET under a GA and as the success rates are much better its worth the extra trouble of putting me out.

My big problem is that I have a history of breast cancer and I'm very unhappy with having my hormones fiddled about with in case it should kick something off. ( The problem being that high eostrogen levels are linked to hereditary breast cancer and they believe that a lot of these 'female hormones' have a see saw affect - fiddle with one and another can rise/fall and as KJ says we're all guinea pigs to some extent because they don't fully understand whats going on and thats without added complications like mine) Mr d says that he has heard the scare stories (apparrently Paul Mertons wife had twins through IVf and then died of breast cancer) but there is no scinetific evidence to show a link betweeen IVF and breast cancer.

At the end of the day I've got some hard choices to make. Mr D told us that with DH's outstanding swimmers and my FSH at only 2.8 we stand a very good chance of success with IVF and he also suggested that with my family situation we shouldn't keep flogging it and just have one go. So... I either say no to IVf in which case thats it, end of story or I agree to IVF and take my chances with my own health. Because of what Mr D says about our chances of success DH has gone from being very anti IVF to being very positive about it all and I must say that if it wasn't for the other considerations I would be feeling quite hopeful, but I've lived for 10 or more years knowing that I could easily get that terrible disease that slowly killed my mum and my granny and now I am considering something that could make my chances even greater. But this sn't just about me ... its about giving DH the thing he most wants in the world and at the end of the day I may still be fine in 30 years time and with a child to boot. 

Sorry for such a long post but i'm in such a quandry and I don't even feel that I can discuss this fully with DH until I've made some decisions of my own. 

Any opinions whatever they are would be very welcome girls as i know you will understand my dilemma

Love you loads  

Cathy

PS now off to immerse myself in the kitchen as friends coming for supper (with the most beautiful 1 year old you've ever seen - aaarrrgghh)

PPs  - have sent my cheque off for the party - come on girls lets have a really good IUI gorls night out (even if I'm not going to be an IUI girl any more   - I'll always be one in spirit!)


----------



## keemjay

awwww cathyA what a dilemma, sooo feel for you hunny 
i have a lot to say to you but will IM you, might take me a while to gather all the info, but i have some excellant reading material to recommend you on cancer and once you read it you will worry less i can assure you. radical sounding i know but trust me 

holly - glad dh is better 

i had a blooming awful night out , was a bigger group of people than i was previously aware,some of whom i did not know, not just our close group, and the talk was kids kids kids ALL night long, did my friggin head in, tried to drown my sorrows in a bottle of wine but predictably i felt worse. guess i'm not as together as i thought 

laters

kj x


----------



## jodsterrun

Hi again all,
Cathy, that is an unbelievably tough choice to make, and I wish you all the best with your decision.

KJ- I know exactly what you mean about those situations where everyone else has kids.  We became godparents about 2 weeks ago.  Christening was fine, but after at their house, we were talking to our friends, and all of a sudden, they were all gone, chasing their kids.  DH and I were left on our own in the middle of the lawn.  That's when I realised that I'm not fine with this situation at all.  

Holly, I am really glad your DH has turned the corne, it wounds absolutely horrible.  Hopefully no more mouth problems for him.

Holly and Jess, I am going to look out for that session of faking it with the drag queen.  It's always good to  .

Have a great weekend, and to everyone else, hello

Jodi


----------



## jess p

KJ - really sorry about dodgy night out... so annoying when you'd looked forward to it.  I guess we've all been there...thought we were fine about things then SMACK right between the eyes!

Holly - fab news about DH! 

Abby - great to hear from you again!

Cathy - blimey, what a lot to consider.  I'm not an expert on breast cancer so don't feel in a position to really help.  

It's one of those things I do wonder about as I'm adopted. Whenever medics ask me if i have a history of something & I tell them I'm adopted they always put down "no"! 

On paper I must look invincible but in reality my whole gentic family might have popped their clogs at 25!!

I can fully understand your caution.  Perhaps the option of 1 go at ivf might be the best solution but you would have to be really determined to stick to that & really get your head round it first.

I know it might sound crazy but could you have iui under anaesthetic? Is it medically possible?  If so, would you consider it?

Your FSH sounds bloody amazing, by the way!!

Anyway, we'll all be thinking of you & really hoping you get the perfect outcome. 

Myself & DP are off for a stroll on Felixstowe beach in the lovely sunshine! Have a great day everyone!

Jess xxx


----------



## CR

hi all

just a quickie, cos i have loads to do before i have to collect dp.  why am i always in a rush!

Cathy - real sorry to hear your dilemma.

Molly - lots of pos vibes to you for your basting.  i had a scan just prior to the basting.  because i was concerned that i had already ovulated.  i'm worried now, although they use the catheter to put the sperm in, would the gel from the scan get as high as the catheter and kill all the sperm and hence i got a bfn from my first iui!?  ummmm, am i looking for blame!!?

can any of you lovely ladies please explain to me about FSH and why it is advised to be under 10?  and how wheatgrass helps?  because i don't understand!  sorry for being a dunce!

i hope you are have a lovely sunny weekend.
lots of love
crxxxx


----------



## CR

oh, in my rush, forgot to say Holly, could you DP use a straw to drink some water or even some thin soup??  just a thought.  glad he sounds like he might be on the mend now.

hi to everyone, i forgot to say that too!!

crxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

CR-  I was thinking exactly the same about the scan and everything I had a scan prior to my first IUI so began thinking last night that it may be because of the gel that I got a BFN?? what do you think girls?

Cathy - that is a really hard situation to be in sorry I don't feel in the position to give any advice. I am sure will come to a decision that is right for you and DH  

Holly -  glad DH is on the mend it must be such a relief for you both.

Thanks for all the kind messages, I do feel better today but I know that is because DH is at home and we have been quite busy. As he says when I am on my own I think to much - which is dangerous!
so trying not to think to much now, but why is it everyone at the momnet is either pregnant or as a newborn baby  
Anyway back to work on Monday getting a little nervous now, just hope all the staff are nice (and the kids!) but at least I'll be busy so will hopefully have a calmer rest of 2ww but we'll see I'm not promising.

KJ - sorry to here you had a rubbish night out, maybe you could organise something with the small group of friends you thought you were going to see?

Bye for now

Donna xx


----------



## alex28

Hi girls

would not of thought the gel would in any way result in a neg tx as its prob ky jelly or something like that and you may use this in normal situ and get pg anyway.

Believe me its very easy to look for "blame" when you have had that neg - i know from 6 attempts!  You think "og was the timing right", "should i of eaten that shellfish, wine, pate, soft cheese......" the list is endless but its normal.

It will happen and like my nurse says to me " effectively there have only been x amount of months you have been able to get pg and most normal couples take about a year".  I still try to think about this to keep my feet on the ground.

Due for basting in about a weeks time.


----------



## rachael md

Well, I'm back! started stabbing again last monday, first scan next Monday and hopefully basted later in the week (I was day 11 first time). Not sure I'm ready for the rollercoaster again but also am quite chilled and see this one as a bonus go, cos we had some drugs left over and I havne't really been eating healthily (how can you with all those easter eggs to scoff!  ).

Sorry haven'g been following the trail, but will do from now on.

good to see Abby back as we started this rocky road together - good luck with the IVF.

love Rachael md


----------



## jess p

Hi Rachel,

Good to read your blurb on introducing the iui girls - friend of a friend took 6 months off work in similar circumstances & hey presto got BFP!

Had lovley day to day just chilling & out & about walkling on the beach (too cold for a paddle!!).

Horrid cold has now turned into horrid sinus infection (suffer badly with sinusitus!) - only thing that gets rid of the pain is ibruprofen but not supposed to take this when ttc so will have to suffer & just whinge alot!

I had a sinus op about 6 years ago & will now never turn my nose up at anyone who has a cocaine addiction cos they clean your nose out with coke before the op.  

When i came round it was just the best buzz I've ever had - felt like being at all the best ever parties with all your best mates!!  I can fully understand why someone would want to feel like that - shame about the side effects!!

Apparently I phoned my friend at 5pm on a Weds demanding that we go clubbing!

I rang my mum to tell her op had been fine - she just told me to stop phoning her - apparently I'd already rung her 5 times to tell her the exact same thing!!!

Hopefully this will just clear up on its own.  Gives me something to ramble on about!

Who's testing next? Is it you Donna?
I'm sure everyone will be lovely to you at your new job & I'm sure you'll be an asset to them.

Have a great Sunday,
Jess x


----------



## jodsterrun

Jess, Can fully understand sinusitis pain.  Horrible.  I know what yu mean about not taking medication, I am trying not to take anithistamines when I have hayfever.  Annoying, isn't it, but hopefully well worth it in the end. 

We are on the last month before we start IVF.  So, one more try naturally. 
DH is off to Sydney on Tuesday, he's doing a contact week for his masters.  As I will probably ovulate next weekend, I am flying over on Friday, and back Monday.  Talk about dedication to the cause, hey?

Donna, good luck with the 2ww.  I hope the 2ww gets a little easier.

Jodi


----------



## aliso1

Morning girls,

Hasn't the weather been lovely even up here in bonnie scotland.

Was out in the garden all day yesterday tidying, me that should be taking things easy, but you can only mouch about for so long and I keep thinking of normal people getting pregnant and they do normal things.

WHY CAN'T WE BE NORMAL??

Anyway off to housework and then meeting my friend for coffee this afo, so have a good old blether.

Anybody see strictly dance fever last night, did not like that couple that did freestyle with the red costumes, thought I would need a sick bucket when they danced to Britney


ALi


----------



## aliso1

Forgot my replies seeing I was on my soap box,


Jodi, that is taking the cause to the extremes of dedication, but at least you get to see DH again  

Rachael good to have you back

CR ii is true we do look for every excuse why it did not happen, please do not think it was that.

KJ remember what I said about time and the length of it to feel even slightly better.  Take care

Molly welcome to the 2WW, good you are feeling positive as my homepathic doctor said to me once positive feelings help a great deal.

Holly hope DH is feeling better today.

Cathy I am sorry I cannot comment on this situation either, I know this sounds corny as we are talking about a life changing experience but what about a list of pros & cons.

Donna hope you are still feeling okay, we are nearly 1/2 way there on the 2ww.

Hi to everybody on the    morn. Do no know why I am so happy this morning!!!!!!!!!!

Ali


----------



## cathyA

Thanks for your thoughts girls.

Feeling calmer now and anyway I think Dh is so pro this chance at IVF that my decision is made.

Look forward to hearing from you KJ  - am very intrigued - and thanks for taking the trouble for me.

More later
Cathy


----------



## jodsterrun

Cathy,
Well done for making such a difficult choice and good luck.  I hope that you don't have to go through too many oestrogen surges.

All the best for your IVF.  I hope you get the success you deserve.
Jodi


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi everyone,

Hasn't it been the must gorgeous weekend. looking forward to starting my new job I can feel nerves beginning to creep in but I am sure I will be fine. Thank you to everyone for your words of encouragement.

I have been a lot more positive over the weekend but I am sure that is because DH is home so I haven't been on my own thinking.
We tried to ban all 2ww talk and all the what if....? conversations, it didn't last long though both of us keep bringing it up, luckily nearly half way there and hopefully next week will speed by.

Cathy -  glad you came to a decision, wishing you all the luck in the world   

Ali - how is 2ww going for you?

KJ - took you advice and got some colour charts at the weekend, doubt I will decorate but it is a great idea, did find mind wondering to colours for nursery but quickly made myself think of something else.
DH and I cleaned house from top to bottom to !!!!!!!!!!11

sorry to anyone I have forgotten, must get back to sitting in the garden 

love you all   

Donna xx

p.s Jess - wish I was testing next week but I'm not till the 12th


----------



## Abby Carter

Hey Rachael MD, good to see you back. Good luck for you basting later this week. I'm feeling quite positive (at last!) about the IVF. Saw the consultant this morning for another scan and he says they may only get five or six eggs, but hopefully they'll fertilise and we'll have enough to put back in two embryos. Will know more Weds or Thurs this week. 

Hope everyone else is enjoying this gorgeous sunshine!

Abby
x


----------



## Candy

New home ladies, may it bring you lots of luck.

Welcome back Rachel


----------



## Candy

new home peeps

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=26609.new#new

Kim, been thinking of you all weekend 

Molly, 2ww already, good luck  

No sunshine for me abby, was dragged round Bluewater by my parents, my mother needs help buying a mother of the bride outfit, we were unsuccesful, anyone have any idea sof places to visit ? .... we did spend the last two hours on the allotment though and it was a beautiful light evening.

Good luck with the new job Donna

Love & best wishes to all those not mentioned personally xx


----------



## keemjay

evening all 

hope everyones enjoyed the sunshine this weeknd  i have spent most of my weekend in the garden and its looking pretty good now 

just booked REM tickets for hyde park  so holly we will see you there. sorry jess 

am tonight re-discoevering the delights of cider - oh its been a long time - exciuse any spelling mistakes, am on 2nd pint hic

donna - good luck for tomoz, dont go picking up any fat toddlers (not sure what age group your working with ) soory i havent had time to reply to your IM properly, PROMISE will do so in the morning - but glad you are feeling more positive...

bugger this new thread - cant remmeber anything else so off to woo dh

latershhh

molly   and 

kj x


----------



## Donna Taylor

sounds like you are having a nice evening KJ, how I miss a drink  
No worries about IM message whenever you have time sweetie.
I ill try not to lift any fat toddlers, although I am not sure which age group they are putting me with till I get there, They are openng a new baby unit so if that is ready I think I will be going in there, but not sure yet 

Anyway, enjoy the rest of your sunday girls and I'll post again tommorrow night after I've read through the million pages I will have missed  

Donna xx


----------



## struthie

Wow Molly been basted already good luck in your 2ww.
You should have told me you had time ti kill I could have driven over and met you for a while - oh and how small is that waiting room,there were 6 couples in there on wednesday talk about swinging a cat!

Take care all,Candy when are you going to post a bump pic?


----------



## Holly C

Hi All!

Donna - loads of luck to you for tomorrow!  Hope it goes well!  First days are always hard going but you'll be in the swing of things in no time 

Ooohh KJ - enjoy that lovely cider!! Wooohooo that you're doing Hyde Park REM!  Been thinking of you - and remember it's still early days but we are here with you!!

Cathy - have been thinking of you all day but DH has been on the computer and I haven't had a chance to get near it until now!! Anyway - I'm really glad that you have managed to make a decision.  My advice was going to be to listen to your gut instinct.  Having made the decision I'm sure it's the right one and you will know how to play it when you are amongst it.  I hope with all my heart that it's all going to work out beautifully but please don't leave us!!

PS I am soooo envious of your FSH - you young tartlett!  Must be all that fresh air and exercise!!

CR - Hey you!  Thanks for the tip about straws!  You know I am such a bad nurse as I did mean to buy straws for DH but forgot when I was at the supermarket!  I think you are right - they would have worked!  RE FSH - it's a measure of your egg reserves and their quality.  The lower the reading on Day 2 or Day 3 the better.  I have only had mine taken the once when I had my first round of IUI.  I had asked my GP in the past and she said we don't do them here and I asked why not and she said -  I don't know how to read the results!! Unbelievable!!!!

Hello RachelMD!  Nice to see you again and hope that it's all going to go really smoothly for you!

Hi Abby - it's good to hear how you are getting on!  It's sounding very positive but here are some     to help too!

Just a quick update - beautiful day in the sun with books yesterday and much the same today.  DH is feeling much much better.  He is still on liquid food but I'm hoping by tomorrow he should be back on solids.  Another day off work should help.

Thinking of you all but sorry not so many personals!  You're all in my thoughts tho!!

Holly xxxxxxxx


----------



## jodsterrun

Good morning everyone,
I was going to my personal trainer, as I do every Monday, but he's put his back out.  So, here I am.
Holly, I just wanted to say that your GP's reason for not doing a test is crazy. It only takes a phone call to find out how to interpret it.  Silly reason.

Donna, thinking of you with your first day.  Good luck, and if you're in the baby room, give them lots of cuddles for all of us.  My friend who puts her kids into daycare says that's all the babies need.

KJ, I hope you enjoyed the cider, and are not suffering this morning because of it.

Hello to everyone else, I hope everything is going well.
Jodi


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all

Up at 6am   that is so early for me! especially after having 2 weeks off.
Still feeling or trying to feel positive but nerves are with me now, just want to get there and start.

anyway, hugs to everyone for there monday morning

see you later

Donna xx


----------



## aliso1

Good Luck Donna for today.

KJ how is the head this morning?

Holly  for not getting straws.

Oh well back to work this morning, see the weather is not to be very good this week back to the winter woolies me thinks.
Ploughing away on this 2ww will find out if mother nature is going to give me the fingers this week probably about Thursday/Friday if she decides.


Ali


----------



## AussieMeg

hi girls

just a quickie. I am at my mum's bt have been having yukky brown discharge so have to lay flat and keep my feet up for the week. Mum is being like a prison warden so I have sneaked in hear while she is in the bath. Doctor's say everything ok but will have another scan o Friday to check. Sorry for briefness and no list but will be back with a vengence soon.

Loves 
megan


----------



## Holly C

Meg - loads of love and please do take it easy!  I'm sure it is all fine but rest up to be sure.  Am glad your Mum is taking such good care of you. 

Thinking of you!!

H xxxxxx


----------



## keemjay

morning 

hmm just a teeny headache this morning, but worth it  dh bought the cider the day of the bfn but for some reason i didnt fancy it till yesterday, i think it was all the sunshine and fresh air, i just had to sit in it and have a cold drink! its was lush and made dh look terribly sexy even in his sweaty football stuff  dinner got burnt 

meg my lovely - DONT MOVE and dont be worrying about the list, its easy enough to pop back to the last thread to check who's testing when....take care lovely, thinking of you 

julie - sounds like a luuurvely weekend. i too am a saddo with getting my washing on the line, but i dont have a tumble dryer so its extra exciting to get clothes dry without having them all over the house 

hollyc - hope dh is onto his solids today. hope you are going to mouli it so he doesnt have too many lumps  best thing for speedy recovery is homemade chicken soup apparently - so get boiling that carcass!

aliso1 - not long now   

hi rachel md 

donna - enjoy your first day 

laters all

kj x


----------



## Holly C

Hi lovelies

Yay it's Monday and Julie's back!  Sounds like you had a nice restful weekend.  I love Rye - such a cute place and they have fantastic cake shops - mmmm

Jodi - I know - a terrible excuse!  My GP is utterly hopeless but there is little choice. I'm lucky as one of my best friends is a GP and practiced in the UK, my SIL is a Endocrinologist and my sister is a Clinical Nurse specialist so I'm able to tap into them for their advice thankfully!

OOhh Ali - not long to go now and really really hope it's all good news      

KJ- yep - will be doing the chicken soup thing - have got the stock at the ready.  Your cider goggles sounded like they worked a treat - ha ha!!  

Shame the weather has turned   and apparently we can expect wintry showers again!  DH has gone to the GP for a check up but is much much better.  He still looks terrible but he's so pleased to be feeling back in the land of the living.

Looking forward to ditties and jokes soon Julie!!

H xxxx


----------



## Candy

Kim, cider I love that stuff, I am currently addicted to DH's beer, limiting myself to a sniff a night lol, your garden is sounding great, have you planted much veg ? We have been so busy with our allotment and I love it.

Meg, I replied to you on the other thread  

Julie, you do sound like you hada  good weekend, I so need a haircut/colour just its low down on my priority list @ mo... will just have to carry on looking a mess !

Struthie, don't think I will post any pics yet to be honest, maybe at my next milestone, but still a while to go.

Holly glad your DH is feeling better

Molly have you been out enjoying the sun ?

Candy x


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi Girlies

What a fab weekend with the weather - we played rounders in the garden with Moosey's nephew who couldn't hit the ball without also slinging the bat - luckily I only got hit by a flying bat twice!!!  Moosey got so   that as soon as our visitors had left she fell asleep on the sittee for three hours and is now at home saying that she's just feeling a little bit tired and she's not sure why but maybe she should just slob around watching Trisha all day.  

It sounds like we've all been gardening like mad.  I am a bit crap cos I keep worrying that I have killed some little creature that was just minding its own business.  Last week I dumped some mud on one of the boarders then remembered that I'd just seen some snails there and spent the next ten minutes on a search and rescue mission....  

Meg - don't worry about the brown stuff - apparently brown stuff is okay and quite normal and often just down to hormonal changes.  I'm certain you know all this stuff anyway!  Just relax and enjoy your mum slaving over you.  It won't be long until you're back over here and wishing someone was at your beck and call....  

Love to everyone else,

Victoria
xxx


----------



## cathyA

VIL -  . I put down that black weed membrane on my front garden at the weekend and kept tucking the worms under the membrane so that the birds wouldn't find them! I love worms - always have - thats why I don't do digging - hate to be a mass murderer!

Speaking of my garden - its like something off Ground Force (without Charlie Dimmock luckily - yuck!). We've planted loads of grasses with red hot pokers and helenium in the prarie style and then mulched with bark which sets it all off a treat. Keep having to check out of the window that no ones taken it away!!

KJ - you have cider specs  - I have red wine specs!     DH with muddy knees (from gardening I hasten to add!) 

Julie - we used to have to have little donuts at Rye .... mmmm!

Fingers crossed for Ali tomorrow.

and 

 to the rest of the gang (can't see many of you on the party list yet - at the mo its the Essex crowd and me!)

TTFN


----------



## keemjay

cathy - dont worry - am sending my cheque to tony today!! have also been mulching - it looks so nice doesnt it?

candy- so far we only have potatoes in the ground - am ordering seeds today....glad you are enjoying the allotment. just think, this time next year you can be digging and planting whilst your little one snoozes in the pushchair...

VIL - did i understand that right - you were trying to SAVE the snails  i spend half my life stamping on them! i do torchlight missions to erradicate them - best way i find...

think i should be on the gardening thread 

julie 

laters

kj x


----------



## keemjay

has anyone heard from looby recently? bit worried about her as she wasnt too well last time she posted...candy?

kj x


----------



## BunBun

Sorry I couldn't stay away for long  
Take care of yourself Meg & enjoy being looked after by your mum.
Donna goodluck with your new job.
Holly glad to hear that your DH is getting better.
I'm trying to persuade DH to go to the September meet but not getting far with him
Wanted to get some gardening done at the weekend but ended up helping DH to sort out garage & then cleaned & waxed the car.
I found a nice fat juicy caterpillar thjat was going to find to our pet bird but DH said I couldn't do that as it was cruel - think he's gone soft 
Bought a bottle of wine for the weekend but as I hadn't had a drink for a while forgot that I bought it & didn't drink it


----------



## Clare the minx

Hi Donna,

Just wanted to sat that I hope the new job went great today and I hope that the two week wait isn't driving you too   !Good luck to all who are waiting too test and I hope you all get   this month,

Lots of love Clare xx


----------



## babyfish

Hello all

Sounds like you all had a lovely weekend in the sun.  I was at a wedding yesterday which was sadly indoors, so missed most of the lovely weather.  But it was a good day anyway, apart from some pompous bloke came over to chat to me ( he didn't remember me from a long time ago - so I took great pleasure in reminding him that he knew my husband - think he was a bit taken aback as he was trying to chat me up - even though his wife was there 7 mths pregnant - triffic!). Anyway, a waitress came over with champagne and I declined (I don't drink anymore and particularly not during this 2ww nightmare). And he said in loud posh voice " so, not drinking eh?  Are you pregnant?"  I smiled politely thinking  "****!" and said "oh no, I just don't drink".  To which he carried on saying - "wife is pregnant with our 3rd and we're fighting over names"  So then I had to make polite chit chat about bloody names for babies!  Great!  How I didn't punch him, I don't know!

Other than that, not a bad day.

Great jokes again Julie - making me laugh.  

Going slightly crazy as I think I'm about to get AF although it's only been 5 days since IUI but I'm a late ovulator apparently.  Ho hum - feeling like going mad.

Love to all
Babyfish xx


----------



## Aliday

Afternoon girlies,
everyone seems to have spent the weekend in the garden, sounds lovely.   
DH has just picked up a new car so he's acting like  big kid and dragging me out in it all the time.
Hope your first day is ok Donna,
good joke Julie,
take it easy Meg, enjoy being fussed over,
Holly,glad your DH has turned the corner.
To 2 ww    Alicat,babyfish,aliso1,Lucy lou ,Donna, Myrtle
Speak to you all soon
Aliday


----------



## jodsterrun

Julie,
That one was a ripper!

Here's an old one from me:

A man walked into a bar with a cat and an emu(tall bird).
The barman asked them what they'd like to drink, and the man bought a round.  Then it was the emu's  turn and he bought a round.  When it came to the cat's turn, she just turned her head away.  So, the man bought another round, and then the emu.  Again, the cat just turned her head away.

This went on a couple of times and the barman leant over to the man.
What's the deal with your cat?

The man said  " I was walking along the beach and kicked somethng in the sand.  It was a lamp, and when I rubbed it a genie came out.  He asked me what I'd like, and I asked for a long legged bird with a tight pussy!"


----------



## Holly C

You are naughty J!!

Babyfish - ugh!  Sounds like a moment from hell!  No idea some people.

BunBun - yay!! Nice to see you back!!

KJ - you are right we've not seen Looby for ages - I do hope she's ok...

VIL - you're v v funny and kind hearted!  I'm a stamper on snails too but DH is one of those who puts spiders outside - am thinking he's turning Buddist on me...

Hope the unpacking of all those boxes is going ok Jess!  You will have to treat yourself to some dark chocolate afters!

Am thinking as we are having a few months off ttc and it's DH's birthday this weekend we might just splash out and open some vino too.... oooh I will be sozzled after the first sniff!

Hiya Candy - your allotment sounds great - shame about the shopping trip... 

Thanks for the reminders on the 2WW Aliday - and lots of           Alicat, Babyfish, Aliso1, Lucy Lou, Donna and Myrtle!!!

It's soooo gloomy today - bring back the sunshine!!

Holly xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jess p

Hi girls - great gags! 

Meg - hope you're doing as your mum says! Mum always knows best!

Holly - my DP always collects the spiders in a glass with a bit of paper over the top & then puts them outside the front of the house with me shouting at him "No, further away than that!" Neighbours must really wonder about us!

VIL - you are too kind to snails - i like to lob them as far over the fence as I can!! Fed up with them chewing my delphiniums!   

Rounders sounds like fun! When i used to teach Year 6 I always made them do rounders in PE cos it's my favourite!! They got a bit fed up with it in the end so I had to compromise & do kick rounders instead!

KJ - cider sounds good, haven't had any for a while so will have to stock up on some good dry, strong stuff soon!  I find my DP's skinny legs strangely attractive in his football shorts too! (Even without cider!)  
By the way, saw your pic in the gallery - you looked exactly how I imagined!

Julie - saw a lady loading her shopping trolley in Tescos with reduced price Easter eggs, had a little chuckle & thought of you!

Donna - hope you're having a fab day & that everyone is being especially lovely to you! Up at 6am? Will you have to do that every day?

Struthie - great to see your name again! How are you getting on?

Good luck to all of you lovelies on your 2ww    
Hi to all the other lovely iui girls!

Jess xxx


----------



## jodsterrun

You know Julie?
I'm not sure whether Holly thinks it's you or me who's naughty.
I don't know about you, but I can never remember a good clean joke 
Jodi


----------



## keemjay

jodi - isnt it 2 oclock in the morning where you


----------



## keemjay

jess, thats exactly what i said to molly last week when she sent me a piccie of her!
how bout you put your pic on too - and the rest of you too......at least then we'll recognise eachother in sept!

kj x


----------



## MollyW

Hi all

It's been a gorgeous morning here, but I am tied to my mac...

Had a good w/e chilling as much as possible, but DP rotovated my veggie plot so I marked out the plot & bought some seed potatoes, so its all ready for HIM to plant. 

Just having some homemade chicken & sweet potato soup for lunch and I have to say it's delish!

BunBun - glad you couldn't stay away. After helping DH with the garage the LEAST he can do is go to the September meet.    If not, why don't you come on your own? My DP's having none of it either, so I'll be on my lonesome....

KJ - glad you enjoyed the cider and the drunken sex!  

Holly -   at the cider goggles comment.  Glad your DH is on the mend.

Cathy - glad you've made a decision re. the tx.  Did the c/s say whether the adhesions can be removed surgically?  I had some adhesions removed during my lap last year. 

Aussie Meg - don't worry about us, you just take care of yourself and your precious cargo.  Do whatever your mum says - you know they are ALWAYS RIGHT!  

Julie - your convict joke had my DP in stitches.    Your w/e sounds lush...

VIL - I'm sorry to say that I'm of the KJ school when it comes to slugs and snails! Glad you managed to avoid the rounders bat.  

Struthie - thanks for thinking of me, it all happened so quickly I didn't have time to think about meeting up. Maybe next time. I know what you mean about the waiting room.  Luckily on Friday there was only us there - much to DP's relief as it spared his blushes. It's so obvious to everyone in the waiting room what the guys have been up to when they come out of the padded cell.  

Candy -   Didn't realise you had an allotment! Hope your mum finds an outfit. When's your sister's wedding?

Good luck Ali 

Donna - hope the job's going well. Should take your mind off the 2ww!  

Rachel - good to see you back. Hope the scan goes well.  

Jodi -   for flying out for   At first I thought you were in the UK!

Jess - hope you're feeling better today  

Abby -      for the egg collection sweetheart. 

Babyfish - try and stay sane hunny. Here are some    vibes...

Love and     to you all.

Molly


----------



## jodsterrun

Sorry Kim,
Third time lucky.  It's only 9:30 here.
Probably 2 in the morning in New Zealand (a long way from Perth).

Molly, I would be dedicated to fly from the UK.  It's a 5 hour trip from here to Sydney, bad enough, but do-able.

Jodi


----------



## jodsterrun

The rest of that message was that I was having trouble posting that message.  That's why third time lucky.
Jodi

P.S. Julie, I will try to remember some other jokes I have told repeatedly in my time.  A while ago, it would be nice to recapture my sense of humour.


----------



## jess p

Jodi - you are certainly v dedicated!! I hope DH makes it worth your while with some champion   & some amazing  !!!

KJ - good idea about the photos - not got a scanner thingy at home so will have to get ICT bod at school to do it! (Or one of the kids!) 

Will have to try & dig out something respectable (ish!) in the photo line.  Got quite a nice one of me & DP but he's wearing a pink tie (!!!!!) cos it was a requirement of the wedding we went to & I wouldn't want anyone to think he dresses like that all the time!!

Molly - veggie plot sounds great!  I agree with you about Julie's convict joke - will have to try & remember it but just know i'll get it horribly wrong!

Good to see you've not sneaked onto the computer on your first day at work, Donna! Hope it's been great.

Jess xxx


----------



## struthie

Jess 
Thanks for asking about me,we are just doing the first blood tests in preparation for ICSI,dh had his blood taken this moring and nearly keeled over when the woman told him it would be £330,so I phoned the clinic and they said no its £150 still a lot but better!

I have to have swabs and bloods taken and HIV tests for both of us,but good news on my clinics advice I asked my gp if we could get it done on the nhs,he said yes!
DH is much happier now and has got his colour back!


----------



## jess p

Hi,

Just popped on here again to quickly feed my addiction!

Have seen in the paper that Special Babies is on tonight (After being replaced by the comedy genius, Dennis Norden & It'll be alright on the night!) at 11.05 on itv - not certain that it's on in everybody's region.  Think it's about egg donation in Spain.

Struthie, that's great news - we'll be following along a few weeks behind you.  I think we can have a lot of the testing stuff done on the nhs too - just as well really!  

Getting just a tiny bit fed up of friends with their own "naturally produced" kids telling me it will all be worth it in the end - it's not them that has to convince DP it's worth it & then try & find the money!!  

I have visions of spending thousands on ivf & then finally getting a baby only to have to hand it in to Social Services cos we can't afford it!! It's my reoccurring nightmare!  

Julie - know what you mean about DP & the soaps - mine used to hate Emmerdale but he gets quite twitchy if we're out & I've forgotten to record it!  Bit sad really! When I was single I never watched telly - was always out & about doing something or going somewhere! Now I'm just knackered!  

Hi to everyone, especially the newbies!  How are you coping?
Have a good evening girlies

Jess x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Evening all,

Thank you all for wishing me luck, My first day went fine, I am working in the 2-3 room all the staff are friendly and helpfully (well most) as with every nursery or when there are a lot of women all together I have already noticed there is a lot of back stabbing and b**ching going on but I always try to rise above all that, thats not what I'm there for.

And guess what I didn't think about 2ww, babies or being pregnant once all day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
hoping now that 2ww flys by and I get a BFP of course.

Meg, I hope your resting and your twins are ok.

sorry for not doing more personnals but haven't read through all the posts yet as arrived home from work and had to rush cat to the vets  looks like an absis) they kept her overnight  

hugs to you all

Donna

p.s KJ -  thanks so much for you IM it means a lot that you took the time to do that for me


----------



## petal b

JUILEANGEL-GOOD JOKES KEEP THEM COMING                                                                                                                                                                                                     donna-glad your first day went well ,can't believe they are b..ching in front of you about others and your only on your first day let it go in one ear and out the other if you know what i mean. i am a nursery nurse so i know what it is like(work with a family now)                                                                                                                                                                                                            jess -hope you are well, know what you mean about people telling you it will be worth it in the end,i had ivf and my family used to say that all the time.they don't understand and i think now that they just don't know what to say but they still say it now,so this time i have not told them.hope things get better for you                                                                                                                                                                                                            holly c- glad your dh is feeling better


----------



## aliso1

Hi guys

Went to bed and forgot to tape special babies last night, oh well. 

I have my EAGER review today, what is my aspirations and training that i would like in the forthcoming year.  How the hell would I know I am trying to get pregnant!!!!!!!, will I say that to them.  I have done no work for this better do some this morning when I get in to the office.  Tra la la la  

Donna well done on you first day, good for you rise above them.

Hi to everybody, my brain seems up      this morning.


Ali


----------



## Clare the minx

There a programme on channel 4 on thursday at 9p.m called Life Before Birth and it's on for two hours!!Its about how baby develops inside of you before it's born and how cool is that!It shows you actual footage of baby developing, I tried to explain to DP that at first baby is a bunch of cells which multiply and grow from there he just looked at me like   so I don't think he got it! 

I just think that it'd be a great programme to watch and very interesting!Wondered how many other people would also watch it? 
Lots of love Clare xx

P.S Donna I hope your cat's alright, I've got a dog and I adore him to bits.I know how much I worry when something's wrong with him even if he's done it to himself!!!


----------



## kayse

Hi Julie,

You really do brighten up everyone's day with your messages.

As one of the newbies, I am doing fine (I think) so far!  Still very early days for me (I had IUI last Weds) albeit I did have some slight period pains on Sunday evening and got a bit panicky but hopefully they have passed for the moment and Ruth thinks this might have something to do with the cyclogest I am taking twice a day.

I know what you mean about the Precious Babies programme.  I have watched most of the them including last night's and it all seems to happen so easily for those people who are successful.  The couple who were featured last night who went to Spain and had donor eggs and got pregnant with twins were a very nice couple and I must admit I was pleased for her ... although her treatment was a bit 'hit & miss'.  No doubt people will now want to find out more about the clinic in Spain!  After turning off the TV I then couldn't sleep because of all the different thoughts I had in my mind ... will it work for me, will it fail ... wish I hadn't watched it now!!

It's lovely and sunny here this morning in Essex and I think I will pop out shortly before the rain arrives.  

Have a good day and hello to all of you out there.

Kayse


----------



## *looby*

Good Morning All    

KJ Sorry to worry you     I have been quite poorly and spent 4 days in hospital for dehydration just before easter, I am still off work ( 4 weeks now !! ) and not sure when they will let me go back. Having good days and bad days but hope that the good ones will start getting more frequent     Sorry to hear your news, think you are very brave   

I havent really had chance to catch up, but sending      and lots of     to you all.

Lots of Love 
Looby xxx


----------



## Holly C

Ooooh it's soooo good to see the sunshine again - but don't hold your breath today is to be the best day of the week....arrrgghh!

Hope you are all well today!

Oh Looby - poor you!  That sounds terrible.  I do hope you are resting up and taking it easy (at least in hossie you don't have a choice).  Take good care!!

Hi Kayse- it's a real mind bender the whole 2ww etc and those tv progs don't help either.  Lots of    

Julie - your shepherds pie sound sublime!  I love anything with mashed potato mmmmm!  Your jokes are getting worse - but v v funny (if that makes sense!)

Donna - great to hear that you had a good first day!  Another of my sisters (I have four of them) works in a nursery too and she says the same thing about the women she works with - so it must be a global phenomenon - ridiculous!  Hope your furbaby is better today!

Good luck with review Ali!  Aren't they just the worst waste of time ever!! I hate them and can't take them seriously at all.

Jodi - you are right you are as naughty as the other two peeps starting with J!!  Hope you have your saucy underwear at the ready for the romantic encounter in Sydney!!  Sounds like fun!

Jess - Completely missed Special Babies so you will have to fill us in.  Am sure it was as fluffy as the other episodes but I live in hope!  The expense of tx is horrendous but things have a way of working out financially somehow...... 

Claire - the prog on Thurs does look v v good and will be especially good for you two to watch it - v exciting!

Well unbelievably DH has returned to work today.  We were chatting last night and saying how remarkable it was that on Friday there was the hint of a hospital admission and since getting the right antibiotics he's back on his feet.  Says he feels a bit lightheaded so not rushing round too much.  Thankgoodness he has gone tho as yesterday he hogged the pc all day - v v distressing!  The good thing was he managed to get Keane tickets -  yeeha!

I'm off shopping later to find him an extra present for Friday's birthday.  He's already getting a fab new watch but he knows about that so have to get a surprise present too.  

I didn't tell you last week I had one of 'those chat's with my sister.  She said she finds it so hard to relate to fertility issues (she has 4 gorgeous kids) as she only had to look at her DH and was pregnant - grrrr!  I said that really could you please not say those sorts of things as it's not helpful to hear.  I also said it was particularly annoying given that her DH smokes (not just cigs either),has a terrible diet and doesn't exercise at all.  My DH has always been a sportsman, runs daily and goes to the gym, eats v v healthily, doesn't drink (not in last 3 years) and got cancer - v unfair and thought I would let her know so.  Whinge over!

Hi to everyone - there's a few we haven't heard from recently.... where are you girlies??

Love ya
H xxxxxxxxxx

PS - Meg - thinking of you constantly babe!


----------



## petal b

holly c-glad your dh is feeling better take no notice of what your sister said i understand now that if you have never been through what we all have ,you just don't understand                                                                           looby lou-sorry to hear that you have not been well hope you feel better soon                                                                                                 hello to everyone else cannot post to everyone am running late,but af arrived yesterday so start injecting tonight can't believe i am saying this but not looking forward to doing all of it again,that sounds so bad when some of you ladies are waiting to start again this month but can't.my dh started me off because he thinks we should have a bigger break inbetween.                        hears a joke away  a tramp walks into a jewellers and casually begins to finger his own **** (sorry sick i know),jeweller screams get out,tramp points to the sign which says- COME IN & PICK YOUR RING IN COMFORT!


----------



## Holly C

Petal!  Ha ha!!!  Good luck with the injecting!  Loads of        for this time round!!  

Julie- I've just been a weather geek and looked up BBC weather and your work friend could be right!  It's only going to be 4degrees and -2 over night on Friday! That's going to be fun as i stand outside the Home Office getting my UK status updated!!  I really hope your friend appreciates her little ones - I'm sure she does but there was one thing on the Special Babies programme that rung true - the Woman Consultant said the babies that do come along are so loved if not more so because they are so wanted.

I've just been speaking with another sister who tells me she's getting married next February in Raratonga!  Yipee beach wedding to look forward to!  

I'm still in pj's and the morning is almost over - I will be taking on your devious tactics shortly Julie if I don't get a move on!

H xxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Ahh Julie - what a gorgeous wedding party that will be - I can see it all now - you as the yummy mummy and two cute little blondies trailing rose petals!

H xxx


----------



## keemjay

hi all

just back from a morning at work, had a lovely time - the twins are soooo gorgeous and their mum knows about my situation (had to tell her cos she kept asking ) and so whenever i'm there in the morning she says -' you choose their clothes and get them dressed, i know you like doing it'  so i get to play mummy just a little bit  funnily enough it never makes me feel sad - i think i just feel glad that i havent a very sick child 24/7 like they have 

btw - i do day nursery supply work (when i have to ) and can confirm the back stabbing goings on. its pathetic but then most of the staff are aged 16-20 so are at that stage where *****ing is part of day to day life 

holly - are you seeing keane at hyde park? is raratonga in Fiji? if so thats where my NZ penfriend got married! hope dh survives his day at work, tell him from me that he needs to rest his body after all its been thru and so not to overdo it 

looby - glad to hear from you, look after yourself  

i videoed precious babies last night, so peeps can borrow it  if they want....dont really know why i taped it actually, i'm not sure i should be watching it  force of habit....

driving to hemel hempstead tonight to a talk at Epson by an apparently famous photographer Bob Carlos Clarke - am ready to be inspired, but sure i will end up knackered as wont be in till late, then up early to be at work for 8.30 again, then lunch and walk with friend, then evening shopping at Debenhams till 9pm phew!

julie - you just gave me an idea of what to cook for dinner - shepherds pie  got soooo many veggies in the fridge to use up - have asked for a small box to be delievred tomoz instead of medium...

 at all the jokes

laters all

kj x


----------



## Piglet Price

Hi ladies

Julie - Thanks so much for the jokes.  I really need them at the moment.

Just wanted to let you know that I start injecting tomorrow.  Have booked my 'Day 9' scan for 12th April.

I'm excited and terrified at the same time.  Thank God for a wonderful DH and Best Mate (who are doing the stabbing between them).

Will try and post tomorrow after the jab - if I've not broken my hand punching someone!!!

PP xx


----------



## jodsterrun

Hi everyone,
Just arrived home after talking at a careers expo all night.  Another night of this to go too.

I feel that I must tell you something funny that happened at work today.  To explain, I first have to tell you what I do- please don't hold it against me, I am a normal person on this site.
I am an Anaesthetic Consultant, and I work in one normal teaching hospital, and the other part of my job is as an Obstetric Anaesthetist.  Great job to have when you're ttc.

Anyway, funny part.
Today, bring an old, demented man out to recovery after nasty men's business operation.  Hand over to the recovery nurse, and she takes the theatre hat off his head.  Next minute, shriek, laughter, she had taken off his toupe with his hat.  
It gave her the shock of her life, and we all laughed our heads off.  It looked like a furry animal.
    

Sometimes life is funnier than fiction.
Jodi


----------



## Holly C

Hi again!

Back from shopping - forgot it was still holidays so lots of loitering kids everywhere - ugh!  Thought I was going to be marooned in Bromley forever as DH is in the middle of changing our bank accounts and I couldn't get ANY cash out for the car park  .  Thankfully he came to my rescue and managed to organise some back cash into the bank account pronto - phew!!  Managed to get him extra presents so that's sorted.

Hi Gwen - lots of love and best of luck to you for whatever the next few months bring  

KJ - the twins Mummy sounds lovely!  Hope you have a great evening - sounds like it will be!  Raratonga is another group of islands like Fiji but nearer to Tahiti.  It looks fantastic for weddings - bet you penfriend loved it. Yes!  -it's Hyde Park we are going to for Keane - can't wait - I've got them playing while I type.  DH has been warned you are on the war path so has promised not to over do it   

Jodi - That was a great story!!  OMG - bet it was a shock for your colleague!  One of those desperate situations that turn into uncontrollable pants wetting mirth!!

Piglet - heaps of luck for jabbing!  Let us know how you get on - I'm sure you will be just fine and you will wonder why you were so worried  

Loved the Bat joke J!!

Right - house is in disarray so better do that ten minute fly about so it looks like I've been productive!!

Slaters xxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay

holly you're just like me, i always like to look busy when dh gets in from work, put a lot of effort into looking flustered and harassed with washing or cooking things all over the place which of course i'm 'just' in the middle of sorting out  

jodi  at the guys wig. tell me, from the horses mouth, is it common for people to cry when coming round from an anaesthetic? i only ask cos when i had my lap and dye i was uncontrollable (very odd sensation) and the nurse in recovery seemd a bit miffed that i was making a lot of noise, and told me i was settiing others off as the next 2 ladies that came out of theatre started howling aswell! i felt a bit abnormal but then someone else told me they thought it was quite usual. 

gwen, sorry to hear about your decision, i know how your feeling. take care 

go piglet go!!! you'll be fine hunny 

laters all 

kj x


----------



## Aliday

Hi girls,
Its worth logging on just for the jokes   
Look after yourself Looby did you get dehydrated from morning sickness? Hope you are feeling better now 
Sorry Gwen to hear your news, but sometimes you have to do best for all of you. Take care.
Glad you had a good day Donna, hope the rest of the 2ww passes quickly now your busier.
Good luck with injecting Piglet price and petal ,its quite exciting starting treatment, thinking this could be it. good luck    
Keemjay I've had 3 anaesthetics and cried coming round after all of them. You're not alone. 
jodi good story, and don't worry about not being a 
"normal" person, we're all the same just as anxious ,whatever we do ( I'm a community midwife by the way). 
 to Holly,Julie,kayse,babyfish,aliso1,alicat,molly,megan,
cathyA,bunbun,mooseyandVIL,jess,clarethe minx,CR,Candy,alex28,rachel and anyone I've missed.This list just keeps getting longer , hope everyone is well. Are we really going to get snow?
Aliday


----------



## topsham

phew!!!.........catching up with you lot is like running the marathon!

agggh personals later so much to say to you all.

Just popped on to send my love to everyone, been having a mare with the diabetes etc so a tad rocky at the mo, hope to be back in working order soon.
Meanwhile +ve vibes to all we nee some more BFP's here girls.

love Laurie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aliso1

Hi girls


Feeling a bit down today feel as if AF is on her way.

Better go meeting girls and still to tidy up and I am going out in 10 mins.

Love

Ali


----------



## Donna Taylor

evening girlies,

another quicky from me I'm sooooooo bust at the mo.

Meg - hope all is ok with you still 

Piglet - good lick with injecting  

Ali - sorry you are feeling down, try to keep your chin up (easier said than done I know)  stay positive hun    


Hay KJ I'm only 22 and I don't ***** or back stab cant be bothered with it! just don't see the point and thats not what I go to work for. and in font of kids too.... why are they there I ask you............

Donna xx


----------



## Holly C

Ooohh Ali - keep positive hun!!  Here's some      from me!

Hope your night out helped to reassure you and it took your mind off things.

Love
Hxxxxxxx


----------



## jess p

Hi,

Good to see Julie's back in tip top joke telling form!  Loved the Chinese laundry one but really have a strong dislike of the word "panties" yuk!! 

Shepherd's pie sounds delic - my mum makes a cracking one! I made a really yummy lasagne that was enough for 6 but I made DP eat it all up (with me eating about 3/4 of it!!)  

Looby lou - you poor old thing, hope everyone's taking great care of you.  

Holly - didn't realise you had so many sisters - bet it's really crazy (&noisy!) when you all meet up!  Do you have any brothers?

I've taped Special Babies but DP doesn't want to watch it so I'll have to watch it tomorrow when he's at work.

He gets a bit envious of my holidays & takes great delight in grilling me on what I've been doing all day - I always have to make up about 10 things that didn't really happen!

Glad your DH is all mended! When's his birthday?  Well done him for the Keane tickets - they're my DP's favourite.

Meg - hope you're getting plenty of rest & that everything's ok  

Gwen - hope everything turns out ok for you - it's a tough decision to make but I guess sometimes things are taken out of your hands.  Hope DH is ok, he's v lucky to have you, you sound like a very caring person.  


KJ - how are you doing? Sounds like work is keeping you v busy!  I love working with kids, makes you appreciate that they are actually quite hard work (esp SEN kids).  

I had a lad in my class who was 10 & he had severe autism & ADHD - he'd been excluded from 3 previous schools & was v violent.  He used to bite his parents & push his mum down the stairs.  

After 18 months of having him in my class he was eventually excluded (broke my heart & I had 3 months off work with break down) - would have been just about manageable except I had 35 other year 4,5 & 6 kids, 2 of which were also severe SEN.  

Anyway, this child has now been permanantly excluded from a residential school that have never had an exclusion before!
 
I just don't know how his parents survive cos they have an older son (14) who is almost as bad - he just has severe ADHD & is in mainstream.  His parents just love him & each other so much, it amazes me I don't think I could cope with what they have to go through.

They can't even have respite care because he is too dangerous - last time he pulled the man's handbreak on in the overtaking lane on the A14!

He can't have any medication to calm him down as he's hypersensitive & it sends him off the end of the scale.

I really, really admire his parents - We all just sat & howled together in my classroom one evening after he had trashed my room for the 2nd time in 3 days!  They've got a really strong marriage - which is just as well!

I hope nobody is offended but I really would rather have no kids than a child like him because I don't think I'm strong enough to cope, I think it takes a very special person to look after such a difficult child.

Sorry, I've rambled on (again!!)

Laurie - great to hear from you again! What's your next move? Do you have to get the diabetes sorted before any more ttc?  Hope you're getting plenty of tlc & your docs are looking after you.

Donna - great to hear you got on well & managed to avoid the tittle tattle!! I hate working with women - I worked in an office once of just women - they were the nastiest bunch ever & lived their lives through their DHs, back stabbed & talked about their cervical smear tests all day!  - I lasted 10 days, then just dropped a note through the door on the Sunday night telling them I wasn't coming back! Amazingly, they did pay me for the work i'd done!

Men are so much easier to work with! (Quite hard to live with though sometimes!)

Hope the newbies are all getting on well with the jabs & scans - good luck girls! Kayse, PP & Babyfish.

Hi Molly, Cathy, BunBun, Aliday, Ali, candy, VIL & Moooooooosey,Rachel, Alex, Claire & Struthie.

Been unpacking boxes in brand new classroom & shifting furniture! think it has made   arrive early! Typical!

Have a lovely evening!
Jess x


----------



## jodsterrun

Hi everyone,

KJ, This is my opinion about crying after anaesthetic, not fact.  I had an anaesthetic for teeth as a 16 year old, woke up bawling. I think it's a bit like taking a chunk of time away, not like a normal sleep. I generally find whatever people are thinking about as they go to sleep is what they are thinking about when they wake up.  Hence, I speak to all my patients about nice things as they go to sleep, and get a lot of positive responses from patients.  My registrar's think I'm nuts, but I rarely have people wake up crying any more.  I think that occurs when you were anxious going to sleep, certainly was the case with me personally.

Jess, I am impressed you are able to put up with a boy like that.  They are unbelievably hard work, and his parents must be amazing.

Aliday, thanks for your comment. I think I'm 'normal', just a lot conscious about telling people about my job as it generally means people clam up, or ask a zillion questions. 

Everyone, don't worry, I don't mind questions, and nothing would make me happier to be able to give everyone advice re Obstetric anaesthesia, (epidurals etc..), when we all make it to the other end.    

Laurie, did you see that I worked in Exeter for about 2 years.  I posted this a while ago, so you might have missed it.  I hope your diabetes is coming under control now.

Meg, I hope everything has settled down, and you are cruising along now.
Piglet, good luck for the injecting.  Wiggle your toes!  (Doesn't really help, but takes your mind off it).
Holly, really glad DH has turned the corner.  What a relief.
Hello to VIL, Moosey, Bunbun, Donna, CathyA, Candy, Rachel, Alex, Claire and Struthie.  Sorry to anyone I have missed, so many of us these days.

See you tonight
Jodi


----------



## aliso1

Hi girls


Not too bad just now, will see what today brings a lot can happen in 24 hours.
But when I was at my friends last night and I was getting her woes about her teenagers I kinda of thought you knowing having a child is not what it is all cracked up to be sometimes with the grief they give you. I think we look at everything through rose tinted glasses.
But can I live my life without having a child, gosh I am rambling again.

DH surprised me this morning he said is blobbers not due ( that is what we call my period).  See sometimes I think he does not pay attention to what is going on and then he remembered if it does not work it will be either today or tomorrow it comes.

OH Hum

Have a lovely day everybody 


ALi


----------



## Holly C

Hello All!

Great to see you are on top form again today Julie!  I've just seen the weather on tele and Kent is the only place that won't get any sunshine all day - hmph!  

Hiya Jess - hope there are less boxes to unpack today    What a pain you have to do that during 'holidays'!  Funny about your DP  wanting a run down of what you've been up to during the day - it's no wonder we have to be sneaky with the truth!!  So sad about ADHD - any illness of any kind is hard on everyone and you must just feel so helpless at times.  Julie's right tho - you never know what you can cope with until you have to.  I don't have any brothers but always wanted an older one - it is mayhem when we are altogether - everyone talking at the same time and no one listening.  My Mum gets quite exhausted by it but Dad loves having us altogether - he nods off in his chair content in the knowledge we are all under the same roof!  Oh and agree totally about working with men over women - except you lot - you'd all be great!!

KJ - you probably won't get this till tomorrow now as you've got a full day on today - hope it's been good and you enjoyed the presentation last night.

Ali -   ^No AFwitch  Hope you have a good day today and look forward to hearing back soon!  Know what you mean about teenages too - it's frightening!!

How are you Molly?  Hope the 2ww is not sending you round the bend!!

Cathy - what are your next steps?  Are you feeling ok about your decision?

Laurie - what a nuisance about your diabetes.  I hope it calms down for you soon as it must be really distressing and hard for you to plan your next steps too.  How is the house?  Has there been any movement on the one you loved and put the offer on?  Will you try again?

Jodi - it's great having you on here - I'm sure we will all bombard you with questions in time    My BIL to be is from Perth.  My Mum is worried that he will whisk her youngest daughter away to live there one day    I've visited there too - it's a beautiful city.

PP - thinking of you and hoping it all went smoothly with the jabbing

Petal - how about you?  Are you back in the swing of things?

CR - where have you disappeared to??  Hope you are ok lovely!

Hi Kayse and Babyfish - hope you are doing ok!

Hello to Moosey and VIL - it sounds like you two are doing really well.  When do you go on holiday to France?

Hi BunBun and Lilly - hope you are both doing ok??

DH is much better and managed to get through a whole day at work altho felt a bit light headed and yes it is a relief.  We also got his blood results back and they were all normal so it doesn't look like there is anything else to be worried about - phew!

Another whinge....
Does anyone ever wonder why there is not more research done into Women's fertility issues??  It seems that there are great advancements in cloning and genetics etc but a woman's cycle is still something of a mystery.  It makes me v v cross.  

And on that happy note - have a great day

Holly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## petal b

hi ladies,hope you are all well today

**********-glad to see you are getting back to your old self(sounds like i have known you for years )keep the jokes coming.i will try and think of some more

holly c-thanks for asking am getting back to my old self,done first injection last night which was very sore (i will ask for the pen injections next time,big mistake with this one,taking things as they come,when i said before that i did'nt really want to do it this time, i did not mean it that way, it is just some days you just wish it was all over, so you don't have to do it. if you know what i mean.hope you are well,have not spoken to you much,and i am glad your dh is feeling better

pp-hope you are doing alright with the injections when did you say your first scan is,

jess-hope you have a better day today

hello to everyone else,will try and do more personals later tonight but by the time i get on the computer everyone has gone  

i have to fight to get on it,my dh has found this silly game that you play on line,  .no sun here today ,no wonder everyone is getting sick ,hot then cold.have a nice day everyone and will post again tonight


----------



## babyfish

Morning all - Phew! It takes ages to catch up with all the goings on!

Have a question and wanted your advice/input. Is it possible to have a 28 day cycle and ovulate on day 21? In which case, I had iui on day 21 and am now on day 28 and feeling seriously periody - any minute. If, AF didn't happen to arrive today or tomorrow would it be ridiculous to test before 2weeks which would take me to day 35? I'm sure you all think this is a ridiculously stupid question, but I don't know who else to ask.

Anyway, I'm not very good at saying hello to everybody, but here's a go...

*Holly * - so glad dh is getting better. What a relief for you. Like you haven' t had enough 'ill' in your life!
*Julie * - Great jokes - keep 'em coming. 
*Jess * - you're quite right about seeing other people's kids who are 'unwell' and it does put things in perspective somewhat. 
Ali - I'm with you baby on the AF. BUGGER!!!! 
Laurie - so sorry you've been unwell. Sending you lots of  to wish you well soon.
Hello to Molly, Cathie, Kayse, Jodi, Piglet and Donna.

Phew - think I've done everyone - sorry if I've missed anyone - not on purpose.

Big love x


----------



## babyfish

Thank you **********.  You are an angel.  xxxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Hi Babyfish - did you have IUI with injectables?  If so then your cycle is not the same as it would normally be.  However - it thinks it is doing what it normally should be doing and sends out signs which you should try to ignore (easier said than done I know!!) and not test until your official test day...  If you had natural cycle IUI then only time will tell...

I'm not sure if that was helpful....!!

Julie - now you've got me remembering the angel outfit my Dad made for us when we were kids.  We thought we were beautiful - the reality was probably something closer to v v sad - two of my sisters had eye patches at the time


----------



## babyfish

Hi Holly
No - didn't have injectables or anything.  Just natural cycle. So will just wait and see.  I think I know the outcome though and will just have to try again next time.  x


----------



## Holly C

OOOh Babyfish - don't give up yet - it's not over and and all that!!  Lots of ladies say that they are sure AF is coming but get a BFP.  The muscles etc needed to help with implanting etc are the same as those used when AF comes along - you just never know.  I don't want to give you false hope but I don't want you to give up yet either - big   to you!

H xxxx


----------



## BunBun

Something to make you laugh about navity plays.
In my first year of school I was Mary, my parents were so pround until I shouted at Joseph & the donkey to slow down, parents getting embarrassed but that was nothing, I refused to hold the doll(baby Jesus) & throw it on the floor and picked up a toy lamb and sat there cuddling that. Audience thought it was hysterical.  My parents wished they were somewhere else but in later years wished video cameras where around then so it could be sent off to you've been framed 
I've never been able to live that one down. 
 to everyone.


----------



## Holly C

BunBun -    that's a great story!!  You litte tyke!!

Julie - I'm not surprised they appointed you the black sheep -   

H xxx


----------



## BunBun

What's the difference between in-laws & outlaws?
Outlaws are wanted.


----------



## kayse

Holly,

I was interested in reading your response to Babyfish re ovulating with injectables.  I am in my 2ww having had IUI last Weds and I was getting concerned about having the basting too late in my cycle as I normally ovulate around days 11/12 and it was day 13 when it actually happened ...  I then realised that because of the drugs my cycle would be different this month and therefore I triggered on day 12 and was basted on day 13.  Obviously my consultant knew when the time was right following the daily blood tests I had to have plus a scan a couple of the days before (I hope!).  I keep worrying as I know that washed sperm only lasts up to 24 hours apparently!!

Why do we do this to ourselves!!

Kayse


----------



## Holly C

Kayse - it all sounds perfectly timed and under control.  I'm sure your CS and clinic were keeping a good eye on you so try not to fret - put your feet up and visualise it all happening!      to help!!

Brilliant Bunbun - and timely as mine are coming to stay in June/July....

Has anyone been to Kefalonia for a holiday?  We are thinking of going for a week at the end of May.  We like sandy beaches and not too busy/built up towns...any tips on where is good to stay would be greatly appreciated!!

Hollyxxx


----------



## jodsterrun

Hello everyone,
You guys have been busy today.  I was the star in our kindergarten nativity play.  We were all the star on the day our Mum's came to watch.
Julie, I would love to see that angel outfit.

Got to tell you a bizarre thing that happened to me this morning.  I have had a bit of a cold for about a week, and on the way in to work saw a friend, who I told I had a sore throat.  Anyway, she is pregnant, so we took the lift(normally take the stairs).  In the lift were two very pregnant women (Obstetric hospital remember.).  When my friend got out she said "I hope you feel better soon".  Innocent enough.
Next minute, one pregnant woman is fronting up to me with bare pregnant belly.  "I would change with you any day.  How would you like excess fluid, feeling sick all the time," Carry on, and thankfully my floor came.  
Bizarre thing to say to someone you don't know, and I have to say it ****** me off a bit as how could she possibly know that I would love to be in her position. Still, some people are just plain crazy.

I'm telling you, there are a lot of strange people out there.

I hope you're all well. It's a bit late for personals, I'll speak to you tomorrow.
Jodi


----------



## Holly C

Good grief Jodi - I can't believe she bailed you up like that - how intrusive and off putting baring her tummy right at you!  Scares me that she is going to be someone's mummy!

Night night to you!
H xxx


----------



## BethB

Hooly/Holly,

Me again,snooping as usual.I can help again with Kefalonia info this time.
I am a bit of a bore about this island and could probably write a book! 
I first went in 95 and have been back several times since(read Louis de bernieres book in 98 fell in love with the place all over again,as if I wasn't bonkers enough about the place)
If you pm me I can tell you LOTS,easier to ask me specific questions as I do go on a bit!

Happy to help Beth x


----------



## jodsterrun

One last thing,
Unfortunately I can only complain today.  Really, I'm not in that bad a mood, but I HATE THE CHINESE HERBS that I'm taking at the moment.

I have been taking them for a few months, and DH says they're not doing anything, give them up.

Anyway, the ones this time are supposedly for my cold, and they are vile.
Would anyone else take something that makes you retch?
Am I nuts to be taking this stuff?  
Jodi


----------



## Holly C

Oooh Beth - I going to start thinking of you as my real life guardian angel!  Will definitely pm you about Kef!

Poor you Jodi - chinese herbs are vile and I know cos I took them for 18 months!!  The things we do hey?....!

Get better v soon lovely!

H xxx


----------



## jodsterrun

Great idea Julie.  Just ate Chocolate Honey Nougat ice cream, but that was before the herbs.  Oh no, they're still waiting for me, and the ice cream is gone. 

Will just have to hold my nose 

Holly, are you still taking them?  I thought they were making me healthier, but maybe they just taste bad and cost a lot.
Jodi


----------



## Holly C

No Jodi - I've given them up now as I developed an allergy to one of them which caused my eyes to swell up (most attractively) not!!!

Hxxx


----------



## BunBun

Anyone got a peg?
In-laws called round & left a very old & smelly chest of draws for us. It was my husband's great aunt's. They left it in the conservatory & now the sun has come out it seems to be giving off a horrible smell & I feel very sick 
I think af is on her way  got a terrible headache.


----------



## mimhg

Hello to all the lovely girls on this thread

Hope your all well, I have been away to wales and although came back last week have had soooo many things to catch up etc havent had time to get on pc......... 

Petal i have IM but hope your ok with your injections etc, I know how you feel im sure we all do, I feel at the moment that I dont want to do iui again, but at the same time feel like i have to, just so that I can say "ok right we have done the 3rd iui what now?" take care  

Julie- how are you feeling mate, has the bleeding all completely stopped now and are the hospital saying its ok to go ahead with the iui in may? I like your jokes, esp the one about "give the frog a loan" have been passing that one off as my own  

Vil and moosey- so sorry about all the problems you have had over the past couple of weeks, so sorry it didnt work out, take care   

Keemjay- so sorry that the iui didnt work this time around and that you have decided to call it a day........ take care of yourself and dh, thinking of you  

Hello to all the other girls in the 2ww or in between treatments, lots of       to you all

Well we have decided to go for another iui at the end of april had hoped to do it now as AF arrived last weekend but as its been a while since the last iui i have to have a refresher meeting with the nurse, and the hospital couldnt fit me in until mid april, so have had to wait............. not feeling quite as positive as i was a month ago, as DH and I have been on a nutrition programme with vits etc, Dh was soooooo good etc, not drinking gave up smoking, eating everything that i put in front of him etc and I really felt that we had a good chance of something happening.............. but now he is so stressed out with his job long long long story, that he isnt coping very well at the moment and has started drinking, not heavily, but more than i know he should at the moment.......... problem is I know that I should be supporting him and I am trying to, and trying to give him space etc for him to deal with things in his own way, but i know that drinking and not eating properly is not going to help him cope with his problems at work, and I know this sounds selfish but everytime I know he has had a drink or something, I keep thinking of his    and thinking " thats another few dead"...... and that all our hard work of the last three months will have been worthless...........

Dh seems to be dominating my mind at the moment, and it is taking so much of my willpower not to get arsey or moan about him drinking when i know he has sooo much on his mind as well as this fertility problem too..............

Sorry girls just felt like i needed to tell someone........... feel better now 

On a lighter note, regarding nativity plays, years ago now, my little brother seemed to really withdraw into himself and went from being a happy child to a sad quite child, my mum spoke to the school in the end as my brother wouldnt tell her what was wrong!!!!!!!!!! guess what he had been chosen to be Angel Gabriel as he had the brightest big blue eyes and blond curly hair.......... and the teacher said she didnt think he was happy about that, and yes that was the problem.......... said that only girls were angels etc, well once mum got to the bottom of it and explained what a privlege and honour it was to be chosen as angel gabriel, he was absolutely fine about it all, i think the promise of a new bike if he did it clinched it............. mum still has a photo of him now at the back row looking down to mary and joseph............. ahh his 25 now !!!!!!!!

love to you all 

michelle xxxxxxxx

ps bun bun do you get on with your in-laws? wondered if you had done something to them and they have left you a smelly chest of drawers at pay back xxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Ewww BunBun - sounds awful hope they are attractive to look at?!!  Good news that af is on the way at last!

Hi Michelle - great to see you back here!  It sounds like you are going through a rough time of it one way and another.  It's hard to think of anything else when your brain is full of wanting and waiting.  You do sound like you are being v v patient with your DH though.  Maybe another month off is not such a bad thing to give DH some extra time out from it?  It's interesting the way we start off so shiny and bright and full of hope and become jaded and wary of it all.  I guess you will know the best way to play it but try not to be overly concerned as I think stress just adds to it all.....there are people out there that conceive when things are far from perfect.  I'm a fine one to talk with both DH and I having had no alcohol in 3 years but I'm starting to wonder if being overly controlling is not healthy either....  I don't know it's all confusing isn't it!!

Take good care of both of you 

H xxx


----------



## mimhg

Hi holly 

Thanks for the reply, I think because we are suffering male infertility seems to make it all the more harder to cope with,as my dh finds it all so over whelming, and although I try to reassure him that what ever happens things will work out one way or another, I think he is just feeling down about everything at the moment........ I have a bloody cold at the moment and I think that is making me feel like this.................. 

3 years of not drinking, my dh could just about cope with 3 months......... but i can see from your info that you and your dh have had a rough time, how is your husband now how does he cope with it all?

love michelle xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C

He's pretty good - totally supportive and willing to give anything a go to help our chances.  While it appears there is nothing wrong with me - I'm not so sure - so we share the responsibility of it being our problem rather than just being his.  I think because the problem relates to having had cancer - it is easier in some ways to accept.  My BIL has recently found out from a SA that 95% of his swimmers were dead.  He's a healthy guy who has never had anything wrong - I think that must be really hard to cope with.  I think too that IF and TX becomes like a hothouse and emotions/feelings become a bit fraught.  We had every reason to believe that our tx would be successful and then when it wasn't it was a crushing blow.  We have decided to take some time out (even though I can feel and can hear the clock ticking) I think it's the right thing to do at the moment.

Feel free to pm if you like.

H xxxxx


----------



## jess p

Blimey, what a lot of nattering!

I've avoided school today & had a nice day out with mum - went to the lovely hotel where me & DP are getting married as mum hasn't been there before & she's sorting out our flowers.  Got a bit excited! Had nice lunch & a bit of boutique shopping! 

Holly - Kefalonia sounds fab! That was one of our choices for honeymoon.   

So pleased about your DH, bet you're both relieved about test results, must be v hard not to worry but I bet all that healthy eating has done you both good.

Jodi - great to hear your little hospital snippets!  Bet you could tell a few tales!  I have never cried after an anaesthetic so i guess I've always had kind & friendly anaesthetists! I remember someone talking to me about her guinea pigs when I went for my lap & dye!

I know what you mean about there being some really strange folk out there - a while back I was in a really huge Tescos choosing a magazine when i felt this guy encroaching too much into my own "personal space" - I glanced down & out of the corner of my eye I saw his arm, completely covered in tatoos holding his shopping basket & in his basket was a DEAD SEAGULL!!!! Bloody wierdo!  

I think we should all bite back at these insensitive women who say crass remarks along the lines of us being lucky not having kids - we should tell them "actually, I can't have any & myself & my Dh are completely distraught"  - that would shut the buggers up!

Ali - good luck -  really keeping fingers crossed for you!

Mimhg - good to hear from you again, hope you're hanging on in there.  I think men find all this medical stuff even worse than we do - my DP took years of persuading that we had a problem - he still thinks  I will suddenly get pregnant unaided! Keeps telling me it happens to loads of people - yeah, right! Bless him!

Petal - well done for getting through the jabbing - let's hope you get a BFP & don't need a "next time"!

Babyfish - my day21 blood test showed I'd ovd late but now opk show day 14 (as do temps) so god knows what's going on with my system!   

On the nativity theme - I had to play a shephed in the school nativity play but the vicar confiscated my crook (a wooden walking stick) cos I kept smacking Joseph on the head with it!!

Julie - you should publish your own joke book cos you are seriously good at telling them! Love the one about Carol - DP's sister is called Carole so will tell her that one! (Have printed it off so i don't have to try & remember it!!).

Don't know if anyone else has seen a posting on one of the iui boards by someone whose clinic claims a 20% success rate for iui? Does anyone else's clinic claim such things?  Ours was only 9-10% which is the national stats given by the nhs.  It seems v high to me when ivf is only about 25% - what do you guys think?

I know what you mean about lack of research into IF/period pain.  Am seriously thinking of setting up a charitable trust - thought we could ask all celebs who have had ivf babies to cough up & ask Vic & David cos they have tons of money!!

That's just reminded me of a little tale (it is a true one!).  My cousin's boss was invited to a wedding a few years ago at Mere Golf Club (V exclusive gaff in Cheshire).  A few weeks before wedding, the golf club rang the bride & asked her to swap rooms.  She refused. They called her again & offered her £5k to swap. She refused. They called back & said Vic & David want it for Brooklyn's birthday or christening (sorry can't remember!) & will pay you £50K & all the cost of your wedding!!! She accepted!  
(This story was repeated in national press but they got the location/amounts all muddled up!)

Am really hoping my wedding clashes with something like that - could really do with the money! 

On that greedy note I'm off to eat some chocolate! Fry's choc cream, yummy!  

Jess xxxx


----------



## Candy

Good luck ladies

 

    Extra special positive vibes for Molly


----------



## Candy

New home peeps

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=26812.new#new

Michelle I haven't had chance to read your thread, but do want to wish you luck for next go at IUI


----------



## Holly C

Where is our lovely Molly?  Maybe she hasn't had a chance to get on here with all my witterings on today   

Anyway - just a quickie cos I have posted way too much today (I'm doing my best to get my gold posted stars - it's like being in the Brownies!)  Jess -our clinic claims IUI success rates of 20% and at one point IUI was more successful than IVF - altho this has tailed off now. I don't know who is getting all the BFP's as it wasn't Julie, CR or me.... yet!!

I checked out Sardinia and it looks fab.  I've wanted to go there since I was about 19.  I fell in love with it after the movie about free diving - The Deep Blue I think it was called.  It had Patricia Arquette in it??

Lucky lucky cousin!!! 

H xxx


----------



## jess p

Holly -
Put your reading glasses on   - it was only a v distant connection - my cousin's boss' friend - you know friend of a friend of a friend's great aunt sort of thing!!

I can't wait til we go to Sardinia - am mega excited - everyone at work is getting a bit fed up with me.  Another colleague's getting married at the end of Aug & going to the Maldives - I'm sure it's the rainy season then - haven't the heart to tell her! Hope I've got it wrong.  Not a lot else to do there apart from sunbathe & snorkel/scuba!

Have been on here too long, my eyes are going fuzzy!  DP due home soon cos footy training tonight (him not me!!) so got to make up some imaginary chores again!  

KJ - hope you have a fab time shopping til you drop in Debenhams - where's this holiday you're off to?

Bye for now!
Jess xxxx


----------



## cathyA

Hi Girls   to all,

So much post  - you little bunch of natterers!

I was the reader in my nativity when I was 6 and the headmaster said to my parents that one day i would read the news on the BBC.... don't know where I went wrong! Perhaps I could be the next Alan Titchmarsh instead?!

Re annoying women - I was involved in a very 'interesting' conversation one lunchtime recently. A group of us were sat around at college when the subject of the NHS cropped up. 
A girl I know (who has 2 kids) but who doesn't know my situation said 'I think its wrong that they do IVF on the NHS .... after all having kids is a choice matter not a right and it just takes money away from people who really need operations'. 
So.... as she drew deeply on her ciggy, I rallied myself and without saying about me and us lovely girlies. I just said' But I suppose that if you get lung cancer you'll expect the NHS to look after you even though your illness is technically self inflicted'. To which she said ' Of course... cos I could die of lung cancer but you wouldn't die because you couldn't have a kid'. At this point I did the smart thing and left before I belted her!!      

Jess - can we all be your cyber bridesmaids?     ..... and are we going to have a cyber hen night?

KJ - saw your Per Una bag today - yummy! 

Holly - thanks for asking  - just summoning up the courage to ring the Doc to get appt to sign forms etc. 

A girl I was working with today just told me she was pg - made me think - there isn't one area of my life at the mo where I don't meet a pg person. Work collegues (and I work in several different venues and for 3 different organisations), band members, family, step family, friends - even my next years college course is threatened with not running because 2 out of the 6 of us who want to do the course are pg and have dropped out.Is someone rubbing my nose in it? Is that why I love my allotment - its full of old men!

TTFN
Cathy


----------



## aliso1

Gosh with a new thread I cannot remember what everybody was saying before.  DOH

Just a quickie to say I think I have managed through today okay keep fingers crossed.

Love you all

Ali


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi ladies,
I have just got pc back from shop 
It worked it's ticket so much I had to send it in to be fixed.
I have not caught up on all the gossip yet, there seems so much!!!!!
So glad to be back, hope you are all ok.


----------



## jess p

Hi Lilly - good to have you back!

Cathy - you would all be fab bridesmaids, great idea!  Love the cyber hen night too!

Right, where does this ignorant woman from your college live? Perhaps we should all just turn up on her door step & set her straight! That would give her a shock!

I suppose though, if i am really, really honest until I found myself in the IF situation I would never have dreamt that it was such a destructive force - I don't think there's a single woman on this site who, at some point hasn't felt really, desperately depressed - & that's just the people who use this site.  

There must be literally hundreds of thousands of women out there who struggle with other people's crappy comments!

I was amazed when I asked the nurses at Ipswich hospital how many patients they were currently treating.  They just said "see those 4 filing cabinets - they're all full of current patients"!!  I was gobsmacked! I've only met 2 others on this site from Ipswich!

The thing that really gets me is all the different operating procedures of all the different clinics & the different statistics people are quoted.  It seems bizarre that iui isn't carried out by exactly the same method at each clinic.

The other thing about the nhs that always makes me chuckle is when i'm told that the consultant isn't available for 2 days a week cos that's when he does his private work! I'm thinking of giving that a go in teaching - "Sorry, I'm only doing mornings, got my private tuition in the afternoon"!

Anyway, enough negative vibes! Have just got back from my walk round the block - managed it all of three times this holiday - was supposed to do it every day!

Cathy, glad you're being so brave - must be really tough - just feel free to sound off to us lot when you're feeling down & of course share some daft jokes when you're on the "up" part of the rollercoaster!

Jess x


----------



## petal b

hi everyone and hope you are all well sorry no personals again but am thinking of everyone

how do you lot fill up so many pages i can not keep up with everone


----------



## Holly C

Hello Lovelies!

At least we have a little sunshine today but no doubt it's going to be winter woolies time shortly  

Sorry Jess - think I was cross eyed from all the time I was on the PC yesterday    A v v lucky person!

Cathy - I just sat at the computer with my mouth gaping shaking my head reading about your colleague - ugh!  You did v well to control yourself - I don't think I would have been able to act so admirably.  So annoying that there are pg people and babies in every aspect of your life at the moment - it is such a constant reminder....  Good luck with your appointment making sweetie!

Great news Ali - hope there is still no sign of horrible old AF today.  No doubt you're doing that FKC - lots of      thinking of you!!!!

Hi Lilly - thought there must have been a reason we hadn't seen you about!  Glad to hear that PC is all better!!  How are you doing?

Julie - was thinking of you just as I was going to sleep last night - you did get a BFP it was just a crushing blow to find out about it the way you did....but we won't dwell on that as I know you've moved on  

I got up early to make DH a birthday cake this morning.  I was all ready to add the cocoa powder and found out there wasn't enough for the recipe....  I think it's going to be an anemic chocolate cake    I'm off to the Vitality Show this afternoon - should be good!

Hello to all the other wonderful IUIers - Love you loads and hoping all the jabbing and waiting is going okay!  Special loves to Meg!!

Hxxxxxxx


----------



## mimhg

Hi ladies 

good morning the sun is shining here in essex   and i was all set to do a few jobs this morning before going off to reflexology today, but thought i would just pop on here and 1 hour later i havent moved.......... laugh at all the girls who say that they move things around and pretend they are in middle of 10 jobs i think i will try that today 

Hello to julie, petal, hollyc, jess, cathy and all the other girls hope today is a good day for you all 

We are off to liverpool for the weekend, as we are going to the grand national on saturday, went last year with friends and had such a fab time that we have made it an annual event now........ so going to pack today too, am looking forward to going away with dh, so we can have a little bit of us time, poor dh is not sleeping through stress so is awake all nite on and off and then wants to curl up and go to sleep when the alarm has gone off........... am going to really make him know how much i love him this  weekend and reassure him that it will all be fine..............

cathy- regarding that women at college honestly some people can be so flippant with their remarks and be so insensitive, i know she isnt aware of your situation but come on when your with anyone you dont know on a personal level you can never judge or assume what people are going through,,,,,,,,,, stupid cow!!!! well done you for coming back with such a quick remark, mind you people like that who are so ignorant anyway, are always ready with another answer   

I will try to get on here later take care and have a nice day

off to hang some washing out i think!!!!!

love michelle


----------



## rachael md

only very quickly popping in during work - basting tomorrow with five follies. Only problem is I miscounted the days and used merionel (or whatever its called) this morning and then my doctor used pregnyl two hours later. I forgot to tell him - do you think I should be worried?

Rachael md


----------



## jodsterrun

Hi everybody,
On-call tonight, so sitting at home waiting for the phone to rignt 

I had some news from my cousin today.  She had a baby about 5 months ago, and her baby has been diagnosed with Cystic Fibrosis.  Now, this is a complete shock, none in any of hers or our families.  So, we are all to have genetic testing now to see if we are carriers.  A bit of a shock, will have to amend what I told my gynae about no genetic diseases in the family.

Jess, were you asking about infertility research or was it someone else?
Anyway, I work with a team of gynaes who are into infertility research.  At the moment they're more into the cause of endometriosis, but they have lots of interesting things to say about PCOS etc..  Shame we have unexplained infertility, none of this applies to me.

So, there is work going on, it's just that they keep it quiet until publication.  Also, to show a difference in treatments usually takes a huge number of patients, so a long period of time.

Enough about medical stuff.
How is everyone?
You're right Jess I do have some funny stories, but I'll spread them out a bit, as you can't shut me up once I start.  

Here's one:  When I was working in the UK (Exeter-did you read that before Laurie?), we used to give all patients we could Voltarol suppositories as part of their pain relief.
One of my friends who was another Anaesthetic SHO at the time (very charming guy) took an old lady, about 93, out to recovery after a general anaesthetic to have her hip fixed.
She was on her side, and he asked the recovery nurses sweetly if they could 'pop in the Voltarol suppository' before she woke up.  (Really, we hated doing it).
As they did, she woke up and said "Oooh, is that you Fred dear?"

Fred must have either been an interesting man or had no sense of direction!

Little devil in me that makes me tell rude stories like that.
Jodi


----------



## Donna Taylor

Job is going really well, some of the staff have some funny ideas but you get that everywhere you go. They are opening a new building, whenever they get it finnished and I am going to be moved over there once its open so we will have to see how that goes  organisation is not a srong point of this nursery!
only 4 days to go till testing, how are all the 2wwers doing?
no signs of AF not sure whether to take that as a good sign, probably best to ignore it and not take it as a sign either way.
I am really hungry at the moment just cant stop eating so keep telling DH that it may be because I'm eating for 2 

Julie - hope you have AF soon so you can start next cycle.

Cathy -  was it you who had the annoying women at college? you are very good for walking away I am sure I would have stayed and rowed with her.

who is next for testing? I know that Lucy lou is testing on sat but as she is on holiday we wont know result till she comes back on monday

Sending     to everyone.



Donna xx


----------



## keemjay

hi all 
you lot have been busy all those pages 

had a manic couple of days and am knacked and fighting off a sore throaty thang so off to bed in a min. too much shopping methinks - shopped from 1-9pm yesterday and 10-6 today, pure madness, but i do have a bikini to show for it at last and some funky little trainers from Faith...oh and finally a purple necklace to match my per una basket 

work all day tomoz - if i'm not any worse ( cant go to work if ill cos too risky for the kids)

dh djing on sat night so looking forward to that.

I might be a tad quiet in the next week as its the inquest for the accident so gonna be a tough one all round. already finding it hard thinking about it. hopefully it'll only take a day but they say it could run into 2. finally it will enable us to put all our questions to bed and move on but its going to be hard. please send a thought or two to our dear friends steve and tracey to have the strength to get thru it...

love and  to you all

kj x


----------



## petal b

keemjay-you can shop  i wish it was me
sorry to hear you are not feeling too well,hope you feel better tomorrow.will be thinking of you next week

donna t- glad to hear that your job is going well,and i have my fingers crossed for you,maybe a good sigh that you are eating more,think postive 

mimhg-hope you have a good weekend and take it easy,will be thinking of you

rachael md-hope you got the mix up sorted,good luck for tomorrow

cathy-can't not believe some people,well done for handling it so well

holly c-your cake sounds lovely until you got to the bit were you did not have the rest  of the  mixture  hope you enjoyed the show how was it

juileangle-hi and hope you are alright

can not believe the rain tonight,and we are suppose to get snow tomorrow,i hope not.did anyone see life before birth,god it is amazing,could not believe that you could see all so well.turned it off now gets you depressed

speak to you soon luv petalb


----------



## keemjay

bugger have still not got to bed, got all involved in another thread 

forgot to say to mimhg me old matey - sorry things are a bit stressy at your place with dh and stuff. sounds like a you really need some time away - i hope you have a great weekend, if your dh is anything like mine, he just loves a bit of attention and to know he's loved, it doesnt take much, i'm sure yours will appreciate anything that shows him you love him for HIM and not his 

kj x


----------



## jodsterrun

Have a good weekend ladies.
Am off to Sydney for 
Well, it has never worked before, so I don't expect it to work now.
It's just good to get away for the weekend, especially when I've been so grumpy this week.  It's not like me, just too many work pressures at the moment.

Rachael, I really hope you got your mix-up sorted out.  It's so stressful when you think you might have done something wrong.  I really don't know anything about those drugs, but I hope it's all worked out anyway.

Everyone else, take it easy over the weekend.
Jodi


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi there Girls

Lots of positive vibes to the lovely Molly    

I have been releaed from my bed. Went and had my scan and everythig is lovely. The twins were perfect size for 8 weeks and had 2 strong little heartbeats. Another bonus (well kind of) is that I had the ultrasound on my tummy so no dildo cam. No idea what the gunky stuff was but happily progressing. Thank you all so much for your kind thoughts and wishes I am sure they helped. I have another scan in 10 days because that is 3 days after I lost the bub last time and then hopefully I will be able to relax. Loved your dream though Kimmy

Staying at mum's until Tuesday so will be back on my PC on Wedneday. Please excuse me if I am a bit quiet between now and then.  But hopefully  I will post the list on the weekend. I only have a copy of my old one with me so need a little help from you girls. I know that Rachael is nbasting on Friday and so these are the dates Iahe for the other girls on the 2ww but I need to know who is in the middle of cycling and anyone else waiting to test and on what date. PM me or post it here and I will get all the info together.

I have had to read through 2 full threads girls so please excuse me if I am not doing too many personals. Jess I lot heaps of weight in the last 3 weeks before my wedding by cutting out all carbohydrates and fizzy water. I was really svelte looking. Lasted until the day after the wedding.  Molly my lining was only 6mm when I fell pg both times. Cathy A I may be a little out of line here but I thought with breast cancer it is the case that if your chances are in the upper echelon because of your genetic history that any treatment with drugs (both cancer causing and cancer reducing) have been shown to have very little impact on your overall chance of getting it because it is essentially already predetermined whether you will or won't and you need to have intensive checks either way. The only reason I know this little bit of info is that my mum's best friend chose to have both her breasts off as her risks were so high and her husband was the head of the Australian doctor's association. I will try and find out more if I see her. I would ask why they can't do IUI under a general though or even with heavy sedation.

VIL and Moosey have a great trip in France.

Holly I have gone from asking how DH is to wishing him well to read he is back at work. And now your planing a trip to Raratonga! Seems like I have been agone for ages not just 1 week. 

Finally can I would love to come to the september meet as I don't know where I will be?

Love and kisses...it is great to be back
M


----------



## mimhg

hi ladies 

thought i would pop on here now, as we are away this weekend and will be heading off this am......... 

keemjay- cant believe that the inquest has come around now time goes by so quickly although for you and your friends it must seem like a life time since the accident happened, will be thinking of you and i will of course say  some prayers for you all, i usually go to mass on sunday so i will light a candle for you all..... take care

to all the ladies good luck if you are testing or keep positive if you are in the 2ww

Looking forward to a nice weekend with dh and yes will def be showing him how much i love him, im sure he will think i am an imposter and ask where his wife has gone........ lol

cant believe this weather, we actually had hailstones coming down through the chimney and bouncing off of our lounge rug....... lol

anyway love to you all

take care and speak to you all next week

love michelle

ps meant to say congratulations to meg, well chuffed for you and your dh, two eh? well my dear you get plently of rest when you can, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BunBun

Meg so pleased for you that scan showed all was well.
Sorry no personals as spent yesterday in bed & looks as if I'll be nothing much today, finally started to bleed & I'm not doing too good.
Take care & hopefully I'll be back soon


----------



## Candy

Kim, will be thinking of you Mike, Steve & tracey next week and your friends & families wishing you all the strength you need to get through and to help each other C xxx


----------



## ERIKA

Hello IUI ladies have you got room for one more   and one that hasn't got a clue and is feeling scared stiff.
I have been using the site since Sept but have been on the Clomid thread until now. I have read Aussie Meg's IUI Beginners Guide   which was really useful but I can't take it all in at the moment. 
I'm 37, DP is 31 & we have been ttc for 3½ years. He is in the army so away alot of the time which makes things even more difficult. Tests have shown that my tubes & ovaries are fine, I ovulate naturally & have regular periods so it's "unexplained infertility" which seems to cover just about anything. DP's 1st   was poor & we were told that IVF was our only option. His 2nd however was great   & we were told to go the IUI route. We were put on a waiting list & I was given Clomid for 6 months just "to increase my chances" whilst on the waiting list. I finished Clomid January, rested Feb & Mar had my initial IUI appt 1st Mar & now it's all started & I don't know if I'm on my   or my elbow!!
 arrived Tues & I had a scan Weds which showed my lining etc was how they wanted it to be. I started Clomid   again on Weds evening (boy I haven't missed the s/e) & have to go to the hospital tomorrow for injection training   tomorrow morning. Is it as bad as I'm imagining it to be? Have you got any tips? I've then got another scan Weds morning to see how I am reacting to it all. I've been prescribed Clomid, Pregnyl & Menopur.
I feel quite pathetic   & am sitting here like a frightened rabbit but I think that's because it's all new & I don't know what's coming.
You look like a great bunch of girls & I'm looking forward to getting to know you all & send lots of     to everyone.
Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C

Hi One and All!

Great to meet you Erika!  It does seem v v daunting to start with and you wonder how you will ever remember to do what when but it all falls into place - just make sure you take notes if you think you're getting lost.  Our clinic give you written advice sheets which helps.  Injecting is easier than you think - I hate needles but I found it pain free and easy peasy.  Heaps of luck    

Ohhh BunBun sorry to hear that you are feeling so bad with pain.  Hope it eases soon - lotsa love and take it easy.

Ali - how are you Any news hunny?

Hi Julie - your weekend sounds like fun - meeting up with the girls and having a laugh is always good therapy    No doubt you will keep them all entertained  

Hi Petal - hope jabbing is going okay  

Hi Michelle for when you get this - hope that you've had a great time at the Grand National - sounds like your DH is in for a fantastic weekend!!  

KJ - you little shopperholic!  And I thought I had a problem - I've got nothing on you!  Were you not fed up with it by the time you got home  Will definitely be thinking of you all over the next week.  It will be nice to have some closure but hope it won't be too painful going through it all again big   to you all.

Meg - it was great to hear that everything is just as it should be - a real relief.  Hope you continue to take it easy and no bumpy off roading!!  Good luck for your next scan - tho I'm sure it will all be fine 

Jodi - Another great story!!  How funny was that!!  It must be quite an eye opener working where you do!  Lots of weird insights into people's lives.  Great to hear about the research being done - my sister has recently been diagnosed with endo and would love to know why she has it.  She is a v v healthy person and feels it's so unfair - be great if you can give any snippets away....  Hope all that BMS was fun!!!

RachelMD -     for basting today!  Hope it's all gone well for you!!  Rest up and take it easy during the 2ww.

Well the anemic chocolate cake was decidedly average even tho I put loads of icing on it and covered it in M&Ms!  DH loved it.  He got his presents last night too and declared that was the best birthday ever...  I'm starting to think that really he's only turning 5 not 35!  Drinks out tonight (just a sniff for us) and then dinner tomorrow. 

Life Before Birth was great! It really makes you realise just how incredible and precious babies are (as if we didn't already!!).  DH's works at The Mill which is a post media production company who did all the special effects for it.  Apparently it's going to be available to buy on DVD very soon.  

The Vitality Show wasn't as good as other years   but I did manage to attend a seminar by Patrick Holford - who is to me the holy grail of nutrition.  He was really approachable and answered lots of my questions afterwards so it was worth going from that point of view.

Hope everyone is keeping warm and snuggly! We have had rogue snowflakes this morning   

Thinking of you Molly     

Love to everyone

H xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MollyW

Hi Girls

Sorry I've not been around for a couple of days, been frantic at work and had day off yesterday to go to a funeral in Surrey, so was out all day from 10am-9pm... 


Well, I'm 1 week into the 2ww and feeling calm so far.... 

We have friends coming tonight for the w/e, so I'm just off to tidy the house...it's a pigsty!  

Michelle - we are all going to Hereford Races on Saturday. They have their own races, but have a break when the National's on and we all watch it on he big screen. It's a great atmosphere. Enjoy the real thing - my tip is Colonel Rayburn! 

    for Ali - hoping no news is good news.

Kim  Thanks so much for the lovely card (got it on my dressing table) & the texts, means such a lot to know you are there. I was thinking of you yesterday - the funeral was at East Hampstead Park Crem - not far from you I think! Sorry to hear you're not well. Wrap up warm hunny.  Will be thinking of Steve & Tracey next week, it's going to be so hard having to relive the nightmare all over again...   

AussieMeg - so relieved to hear all is well with the babies. Hope you'll soon be able to relax a bit more....   Yes, PLEASE come to the meet. It's in Essex - 2nd September. Would be great to meet you.

Candy, thanks for the   vibes hunny. Hope you and Candy Tot are doing okay...

Holly - glad DH's birthday was a success and that he's well enough to eat choccie cake now! Make sure you look after yourselff too - all that nursing must be very tiring.  

Julie - you're a star as usual, keeping all our spirits up.  

BunBun -   hope you feel better soon...

Rachel - good luck for basting. WOW five follies!  

Big cuddles to everyone: Donna, Petal, Erika (you'll be fine, don't worry - we'll all be pleased to hold your hand if you have any worries), Jodi, Jess, Struthie, Cathy, CR, VIL & Moosey, Lily and all...

  
Love Molly


----------



## Holly C

Ooooh great to hear from you Molly and sorry to hear about the funeral.  Hope you have a lovely weekend with friends and the races too!  I'm fine and pleased that life is back to normal!

You are funny J - I can just imagine you chasing those swimmers with a big stick if you could!  I have a theory.... the reason so few of them make it is because they are like men and don't like to stop and ask for directions.  Consequently they all get caught up in a big pile up on the slippery super highway scratching their heads and looking confused.  Some of the dodgier ones just go round in circles....    Hmm I wonder if we could install satelite navigation devices.... 

KJ - I'm so sorry sweets I forgot to mention you being poorly earlier.... Patrick Holford  all  to his great almightiness - says that you should take 1000mg of Vit C every hour until tickly throat, sniff, stuffiness etc disappears and you'll kick it - just like that!  Swears he hasn't had a proper cold in 25 years and boy he looks healthy.

H xxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Julie I get that too and so far have not found anything that works effectively. It can be agony especially doing a wee (TMI  ).... sorry I can't help but I fully sympathise!!

xxx


----------



## Holly C

oops and - don't know about you but BMS is always the last thing I feel like as well


----------



## Holly C

Oh the joy


----------



## CR

hi all.  sorry i haven't been about too much in last week or so.  just getting my head around all the things that have happened in the last 2 weeks.  in the week before my bfn test, i was bleeding fairly heavily, i learnt of 3 friends who where pregnant.  then i got my bfn, stopped the lovely pessaries and promptly had another bleed.  have persuaded dp to have another go at iui.  but it will i guess be a week later than i initially anticipated with the extra bleed.  but hey what is another week, when you've waited years!!  
then my sister in law had her lovely new daughter and then it was my birthday. and all my family forgot my birthday because they were all concentrating on the baby.  god i sound sooooo selfish.  but with the 3 friends pregnancies, my one bfn, 2 yucky AF's, one very excited pregnant sister in law, one new birth and my forgotten birthday all in a short space of time, i haven't been my usual chirpy self.  don't really mind the no cards and no presents, but my family could have just asked if i'd had a nice birthday, but no it didn't come and i am majorly pi**ed off with everything in the world.  well just my family really.    
the new baby is beautiful tho.  
and i have just learnt that one of the friend's went for her 12 week scan yesterday and she has had a missed miscarriage, how terrible for her. now i feel sorry for her instead of myself!!!  
dp has gone off skiing with the boys to france for the weekend, so i am going to spend my weekend in the gym and at bluewater shopping to restore my usual rosy glow hopefully.

holly and julie, i know what you mean about the clinic and their good success rates, where are all the bfp then, maybe we are all due bfp's on our next iui cycle, here's hoping....

holly, i love your theory about all the male sperms and them not asking for directions, hahahahaha

donna - good luck for your testing, here's keeping 'em crossed for you.  and good for you raising above all the b*tchin at your new work.  guess they are all trying to get you on each of their sides.

mimhg - hopefully my next iui will be end of april, beginning may, so we might be going together....

meg - so glad to hear you are ok and the scan sounds fab.  take care of yourself.

jodsterrun - i suffer from pcos, would love to know if you gain any tips to assist with pcos, it's symptons and fertility.  i've read quite a few books, but would love to know anything up to date.  the docs are so slow to catch on to anything new...

hi to everyone i've missed, there are sooooo many of us now.

take care everyone and have a really good weekend.
crxxx

ps, julie, ahahahahaha, i know what you mean about the gritting teeth and hurry up, ahhahahahaa


----------



## Holly C

Absolutely 100% CR - we've missed you round here!!  Sorry to hear about your horrid   time.  That's not fair and there is not excuse - we love ya and here's a great big   for you!!  I hope DP spoiled you and made you feel better.  

Have a great weekend of retail therapy and treat yourself to something gorgeous!!

Hxxxxxx


----------



## CR

at your joke julie.  where do you get them all from?  have you got a joke book hidden at your reception!!??

thank q so much.  i am feeling much better for getting it of my chest.

and yes dp did treat me, in fact he spoiled me rotten i am embarassed to divulge what he got me, because i was moaning earlier and you will all think i am one ungrateful p*g for moaning about my family!

but it gets better, dp must have felt sympathetic towards me when he left for france this morning, he left me the savings bank card!  bluewater here i come, can i leave work early in fact!!!  

so thank q again i am feeling much better.  i am smiley again, but i just might steal my new beautiful niece from the hospital in the middle of the night, she is so small and lovely.  if you hear of a mad woman stealing a baby and going to bluewater, pls don't tell anyone


----------



## ERIKA

Just wanted to wish all of you IUI ladies a fab weekend    Thanks for all the good wishes & for making me feel welcome. I don't have a computer at home so you'll find I only post Mon-Fri while "working"   
Holly - I hate needles too & hope I find it as easy as you do   Your cake sounds lovely, choc & m&m's no wonder DH was impressed.
Molly - Wishing you lots of luck in the   & hope you have a fantastic time at the races.
CR - Sorry you've had such a terrible time lately   & glad you're feeling a bit better. Sending you some belated   wishes too.
Julie - Love your jokes   Thanks for the tips on injecting you all seem so very cool & calm   about it I just hope I can take to it so well. I too suffer ov pains but don't know any good tips. I'll check with some of the girls on the Clomid thread to see if they know anything.
Catch up with you all on Monday.
Erica.x


----------



## lilly2k3

Hello girls,
Well I am about to post a mammoth post as I have just spent the last hour trying to catch up with what I have missed. I don't think I have read quite as far back as I should have but my brain is just small and I can only take in so much! So excuse me if I have missed out any important goings on, I have try-ed my best. 

Cathy- You did good to walk away from the situation with the annoying lady you mentioned. I don’t know if I could have after her comment.

Julie- your weekend plans sound great, hope you enjoy it!
I flicked on to life before birth last night but I turned it over as I found myself getting quite upset  

Holly c- I am fine thank you for asking! Could do with a slice of your cake though 

Mimhg- your plans also sound great for the weekend. I hope you both enjoy your “your” time and you pick the winner!

Rachael- good luck with 2ww.

Jodsterunn- Fred  

Donna- just wanted to say good luck with the last few days of 2ww as I have not been around to say it lately. You seem to be holding up well, good on you!

Kim- I must have missed what the inquest is all about but am sending positive thoughts your way anyway hun  

Meg- I am so glad your scan gave good news. I had read on a few threads back (I think)  that things were a little scary but did not get the chance to post before pc packed up. Great news anyway!

Bun Bun- Hope you are OK, don’t really know what else to say apart from I am thinking of you xx

Erika- You will be fine, honestly. I think we all feel like you when we start. It gets easier but I hope you get a bfp on first cycle and don’t need to find that out. Good luck.

Molly- you also sound to be coping with your 2ww very well. Just sending some           to keep you going.

CR- I hope you enjoy your weekend of pamper. You have had so much going on lately you deserve a really nice time to get your self over it. Oh and happy belated birthday!

Hello to all I have not mentioned personally 

Well girls I have had quite a shock today.
I posted a while back that I have review app on 6th June to go over what happened with our treatment so far and the nurse had suggested maybe we should talk about how we feel about ivf before the app.
Well we decided that if the con thought ivf was a good idea we would try and get the nhs to fund 1 go for us as it is meant to be now. We also said we would Waite for nhs try before funding ourselves. We found our clinic has a waiting time of just over 1 year so we were going to use this time to get me fit as I need to loose a few pounds.
I got gp to give me metofin (not sure if that is how you spell it) and I joined a gym on Monday to help. We both feel fine with the wait and were looking forward to a brake.
So on returning from the gym today the phone was ringing. It was my fertility clinic. The doc said that she did not think I needed a review app so wanted to take me straight to ivf clinic meeting and we would not have to do the nhs waiting list as she would put us straight to the top and we can begin ivf straight away. She was not happy about us waiting until the 6th June either so she is sending a letter with an earlier app for us. And she has already had 2!!!! cycles of funding set up for us.
I don't know what has prompted this. I did not moan about the wait to them. I have not hassled them, I did not ask them to find out about funding from the nhs and when I asked her why they were doing this she did not have an answer. ( i think she thought I was mad for looking a gift horse in the mouth so to speak)
I am totally shocked by the whole thing. I don't know what to think. I expected to have to fight for 1 funding never mind 2! and I don't think it is fair on others waiting on the list for nhs treatment for us to be put to the top.
Do any of you have experience of anything like this happening? 
I would really appreciate your input on this, I have asked if we can attend app she is sending out but postpone treatment until we are ready, she said we can talk about it but we want to get you going as soon as we can!
I just don't know why they would want us to the top of NHS Que?? and to arrange funding without us asking if we can have it!!
!!HELP GOING CRAZY!!


----------



## petal b

lilly-god l can't believe that they put you at the top(is this a private clinic that also does nhs siily question i know)but whatever it is good for you and if you are happy to go ahead than go for it and i would not worry about why they put you at the top,you deserve it as much as anyone else.it good to hear news like that,where are you, i want to come too(only joking )i don't think that you would have taken someone elses place they must have more funding this year or something.don't worry and be pleased.go for it


----------



## AussieMeg

A big hug for BunBun at least   has come and things can move forward

Kim, hoping things go as best they can for you Mike, Steve and Tracey 

Welcome Erika and have missed you CR.

Lilly I am delighted that this has happened to someone we know as we only hear the other side. There is a reason for all these things and someone must be smiling down on you two. You never know maybe someone else got pregnant and others dropped out or they told you the wrong thing in the first place, maybe you once did told someone they gave you too much change and now that good deed is being return or a variety of reasons. I wouldn't worry about the reason personally just be delighted.

Kisses and hugs to everyone
Meg


----------



## petal b

aussie meg-did you really post at 3.15 this morning.just wanted to know if you are alright

the sun is out today in essex,have not been outside yet and i bet it is cold,hope everyone has a good day today


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

Petal - remember that Aussie Meg is in Australia (I think) so wasn't 3.15am for her.

Julie - 6 weeks! thats is fantastic lets hope they fly by. hoping your feeling better today.

BunBun -  hope you feel better soon, and as others have said hopefully you can start to move on and look to next cycle   

Ali - how are you doing in last few days of 2ww

I am sure they were a few people testing over weekend?? maybe they were on another thread.

KJ - If shopping was an Olympic sport you'd have gold   My thoughts are with you for next week hun  

Aussie Meg - glad to hear that both of your little ones or safe and well. keep restinf though!

As for me starting to get AF pains so I am not to hopefully for the right result on Tuesday! I know that the pains could be pregnancy signs but it is hard to stay hopefully. My 12 week pregnant friend told me that she still has AF pains now so doesn't mean a thing, but easy for her to say that when she is pregnant! I know she meant well though.

Furbaby, is home and well, apart form costing me £188 
she has 1 more week of tablets which she is not enjoying but at least we could let her outside again today.

Sorry to anyone I missed it is so hard to keep up with all the posts.
Thinking of you all

Donna xx


----------



## Kristin M

Hello   can I join in?  I did post a while ago before we started IUI, but have mainly been lurking since.....

Now on day 5 of 1st IUI cycle with injectibles..... have got the hang of the injections now (I think!) but first one was a nightmare..... I wasn't sure I'd done it properly so DH decided to take matters into his own hands, pounced on the needle and finished up giving me extra.    Cue panic and phoning of on-call nurse... but it turned out not to be much extra and clinic don't think it should be a problem.

He's definitely not getting anywhere near my derriere with a needle in his hand in future...... 

This whole business is kind of scary yet strangely hilarious at times.

Good luck and BFP vibes to everyone..... looking forward to getting to know you better!


----------



## LizH

Hi

Meg - congratulations on your BFP.

Lilly - that is excellent news, I wouldn't worry about why you have been offered IVF so soon.  I suppose it's a bit of a shock if you were planning to start in 12 months.  Hope it all goes well for you.

Ali - Are you testing today?  Good luck.

I will be starting my 3rd IUI next week, currently on provera to induce AF.

Hope you all have a nice week-end.

Liz


----------



## keemjay

Hi Kristin
lol at your dh  i agree it does seem surreal at times, often felt like dh and i were taking part in some sort of french farce, not our real lives 

think you might be able to be buddies with piglet price - she started injecting this week too i think.....

hi to everyone else 

lilly - i shouldnt worry too much, just take whats happening in your stride and dont question it so much. this is the way it is meant to be, so just receive it and go with the flow....

donna - keep positive hun    hope week 2 at work goes well 

welcome Erika  

CR - belated birthday wishes   
 at your family for forgetting about you. you sound like everythings poured on top of you and no wonder you are finding it difficult to claw your way out again. it will get better, the only way is up - keep positive hunny and try and get that rosy glow back 

liz H- hows the VW - been away yet?

HollyC  - thanks for the vit C info- i dont quite do as much as lord patrick says but i do go for it in a big way at the first sign of illness. i buy pure abscorbic acid powder and lace my water with it so i am sipping it all day long. seems to work mostly alongside my usual multi vit and mineral. this 'bug' doesnt seem to have got me, just felt a little under par and headachy, still got a 'glandy' feeling round my neck but on the whole am fine. having a chilled out day so i can go out tonight 

julie-queen-of-jokes , you crack me up - are you sure its you in your piccy - the amount of choc you eat i'm sure you cant look like that 

hope your all having a lovely/chilly weekend, at least the sun is shining even if it feels like -10 degrees

kj x


----------



## petal b

sorry,did not know that you were in australia but should have known by your name (silly me)i thought that you could not sleep or something


----------



## Candy

Molly how was the races ? what day do you test   

Welcome to our new members.

Kim, have you been brave enough to do any gardening, I put one more row of 2nd early pots in yesterday, but it was all I could manage, even wore a hat !

Love to all Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning,

I should be doing planning for work, but thought I'd pop on here first.
Still having AF pains and woke up with a couple of huge spots this morning which is usually sign of AF so still not very hopefully.
We have to stop treatment for about 3 months because of me starting a new job, and I think they will be funny about me taking days off when we start treatment again especially as I'll have to make up where I am going as I don't want them to know. what do you ladies tell your emplyers if they don't know your situtaion??

Feeling pretty down, really thought it would work first or second time, I am sure everyone feels the same and seeing ladies on here who are having there 5th IUI I should have realises that it probably wouldn't.
I am not sure how much more I can take we have only had 2 cycles and I don't think I can take anymore, I haven';t been able to say that to anyone!
Having said that I don't think I could stop until I am pregnant.
I am hoping you can understand my rambelings?!

very confussed and unhappy

Donna xx


----------



## Candy

Donna, don't give up just yet sweetie    its an awful rollercoaster and you will have good and bad days where u think you can't go on, but we do we all manage to pick ourselves up and move onto the next stage, be it another IUI, trying another treatment or loooking into other routes to parenthood  we are here 4 u 

It is hard with work especially if you have a new job, we were lucky in as much as all our scans were at 8am, so I could just be a little late to work.  Then with the actual insem day, I managed to be flexible on my holiday, made something up like my friend was moving and the date looks liek its Tuesday, but it might chance to wed or Thursday, so kinda kept things open.

I never told mine about the treatment.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Thank you candy,

Guess I am having one of those days, fingers crossed I will get the result I want on tuesday but cant hep thinking things like that just don't happen to me.

A Friend Moving is a good idea I 'll remember that If I need to use it in the future.

Thanks again

Donna xx


----------



## aliso1

Hi girls


I am here thanks for everybody asking after me.  Molly thanks for you HM, but I am afraid it is bad news for me.  Started spotting on Friday and into the full flow yesterday (TMI).

Will phone hosp on Monday but we are going to have a holiday before our last cycle, proabably get a away for a week to the end of next month.

Feeling very down as I thought the 3rd might work with me having reflexology, but not to be.  Woke DH at 7am yesterday for big in depth talk about our future as I do not honestly think my last attempt will work.

So still feeling very down just now and I do not know if I will go shoppng today or what. The only good thing about today is I am going to see Billy Connolly tonight yeah at least I will come out smiling.

Love to you all

Ali


----------



## Holly C

Just popping in quickly to see how things were going Ali.

So sorry to hear the sad news.  Sending you all my love and thoughts to you both.

It's so hard to know how it will turn out but with help from us all you will bounce back - we are all here with you.

Take good care
Holly xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy

Ali, words can't comfort, but I am thinking of u x


----------



## keemjay

aww Ali, so sorry hun  its just pants. but a very good move to have organised billy conolly as a back up plan, you will def have a smile on your face by bedtime  take care sweetie 

donna - sorry your feeling down, i think its worked out for the best that you now have to take a break, its amazing how much it helps. we had a much longer break between cycles 1&2 and 3&4 and it was the best thing we did. i couldnt have taken anymore at the time but slowly you regain your strength somehow....with your new job time is gonna fly by and before you now it you will be there and ready to face it again...

canders -nope havent done anything else in the garden, still waiting for my seeds to arrive. want to get a few things in before holiday next mon, hopefully a row of carrots and the onions at least. have lots of things in pots/seed trays inside tho - french beans and herbs and a few flowers, sunflowers and agapanthus...

am off shopping AGAIN today, with dh to get some holiday t shirts for him and look at bikinis again as i have had resounding yuks about the one i got from everybody! 
have a bit of a hangover tho from last night. lots of friends out for a birthday, dh and birthday boy were dj-ing. all very drunken, bad idea to mix champagne with cider tho... went to bed at 3.30  I am avoiding my neighbour as we were playing keane very loud when we got in....
better fly

kj x


----------



## *looby*

KJ - Try debenhams - they have a really nice range this year 

Happy Shopping  

Love to all 

xxx


----------



## keemjay

thanks looby - have looked everywhere inc debenhams, its not that i cant find any i like, its getting the sizes!! i have to get separates as i need a bigger top than bottom and i dont seem to able to get both bits in the right sizes, theres one in next i like but they only have size 8 bottoms and 16 tops in both my locals!!

kj x


----------



## *looby*

Why dont you order it from the site ??

They deliver in about 48 hours - and can send it straight to a loacl store f you want 

xx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Ali, I am so sorry to hear your news I know nothing I say can make you feel anybetter. Hope you and DH get through this together   for you both.

Hope you have a great time watching billy tonight he is gauranteed to put a smile on your face.

Donna xx


----------



## Abby Carter

Ali, so sorry to hear your news. Take some time to think about what's right for you next, and glad you'll at least have something to take your mind off it for a couple of hours tonight.

Abby
x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Kaysee and Babyfish, are you both ok? haven't heard from you in a while. How is 2ww going you are both due to test on Wednesday? right?    for you both

Donna xx


----------



## Aliday

Morning girls,
so sorry Ali  and Donna  
Its nearly 2 weeks since my bfn and I'm still coming to terms with it . This neg cycle was very difficult emotionally for me and I don't think I could do another iui
treatment without a break of a few months. I think what keemjay has said is very important. Sometimes we just need time to pick ourselves up to carry on. I'm sure you'll make the right choices for you as a couple .Hope Billy is good Ali. He's so brill   
Donna sorry you are feeling af is on the way    only a couple of days left. I was very lucky with treatment ,I managed to wangle a few days off or just said I was going to see the Dr.  I even said I had abdo pain once, which was sort of the case .Some colleagues are very supportive whilst others are just thinking about how it will effect them in terms of increased workload and coping with ,potentially ,someone on mat leave - or perhaps I'm just too cynical.Its a tough one , to tell or not to tell. 
 to newbie Erika and to everyone else
speak to you all soon
Aliday


----------



## kayse

Morning Donna,

Sorry I have not been in contact over the last couple of days.  I have been loggin on from time to time inbetween housework, shopping etc.  I am currently out of work as I took redundancy from my job just after Xmas so I have obviously had more time to myself this time round ... mind you, sometimes I feel I might be better at work to help take my mind off things!

You are right, I am due to test later this week ... not sure if to do the HPT on Weds or Thurs (it was Weds 31st March when I had IUI).  

I hope you are ok and not worrying too much about your AF symptons.  I too have had the pains and you just think that 'you know what' is going to turn up.  If things don't work out for us this time round I would definitely like to have a few days away somewhere before trying again ... it would be 'round 4' for us.

Have a restful day today and look forward to our contact over the next few days ... good luck to Babyfish and hello to everybody else out there ... apologies if I missed anyone else who is testing soon.

Kayse


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi Kaysee,

Glad you are ok, lucky you not working at the moment, mind you I was off work for 1st weekof 2ww and I drove myself mad, 2nd week was much better once I had started new job.
Really hoping I am worrying over nothing and I'll get a BFP but I don't really feel pregnant if you know what I mean.

I was basted on Tuesday the 29th of march and was told to test onTuesday the 12th so I would assume that you would test on Wednesday the 13th but its up to you some people do leave it a few days to see if AF arrives first.

Let me know which day you decude to test on so I can send you lots of    

Donna xx


----------



## misty

Hi everyone!!

I would like to introduce myself on this thread.I had 1st diui aug 04 bfn-. Took a break due to house move and other stresses.2nd diui natural on wednesday 6th April 05, now on 2ww.
I joined the girls on this site last Aug and  have found it a tremendous support.Unfortunately I haven't been able to post as we had no phone line for several months and have been going off my head with pc problems.
Anyway, I've been trying to find my way around the site once again and see what everyone's upto.
Anyone else on a natural diui 2ww or otherwise, would really love to hear from you.
Think I'm doing what were all famous for and analyzing every whim.I've had constant lower backache and terrible headache for last 2 mornings,waking early in agony!! I'm also very open emotionally and seem to be in floods of tears on and off for no reason...
Can anyone help me out with these symptoms as I feel AF is on its way even though I'm not due for another 10 days and I'm regular as a clock

HollyC and Donna, how are you both doing?
Would really love to hear from you all..good luck+++++


Lots of babydust

Mistyxxx


----------



## LizH

Hi 

Ali - so sorry to hear your news.

Donna - I have scans at 8.30 am, and I am on a flexi system at work so as long as I arrive before 10 am I'm OK.  There was one time when I had to go in the afternoon and I told my boss I had a medical appointment, which he was fine with.  It's difficult especially when you're in a new job - hope you can work something out.

Liz


----------



## Kristin M

Re the work thing - I have early appointments and work flexitime also, so hopefully should be OK..... am really hoping the actual IUI takes place on the weekend, though.  DH is a teacher so it's harder for him to get time off.

Has anyone told their bosses/colleagues anything?  My boss is a bit indiscreet - I don't trust him not to say anything.  He's also rather on the tactless side, and I could really do without "I suppose you'll be going off on maternity leave soon then" type comments!  If I do have to say anything, I think I'll just quote "gynae problems" - that should shut him up.  

Good luck and   vibes to the 2ww-ers!


----------



## lilly2k3

Petal- Yes, my clinic is a mixed clinic who do both NHS and private patients.

Kristen- Good to see you posting. Good luck with the rest of your injects, keep dh away from the sharp end though!

Donna- Sorry to hear you are feeling down. Try and stay positive, it is not over yet.
(easy for me to say I know)

aliso1-My thoughts are with you xx

Kim- You are the shopping queen!!! Did you get what you were looking for yet?

Misty-Good luck on your 2ww and welcome back!


----------



## Holly C

Happy Monday one and all!

I wasn't able to do a proper posting over the weekend so here goes now:

Donna - thinking of you lovely one and hoping that there will be no reason for your fears and worries   It's good to hear that the job is working out.

Lilly - it's so great to hear some fantastic news like that!  If anyone deserves to have this happen - you do!  Sending you loads of     for the next steps and hope that it will bring you all your dreams come true!!

KJ - maybe we could swap bikini separates!  I'm a true opposite and typical NZ girl - smaller top and bigger bottom - am totally envious of you!!  Hope your tickles and sniffles have vanished - oh and of course the hangover too    

LizH - it's good to see you back posting!  Heaps of     for starting again this week!!

Ali - hope you are okay  

Hi Erika, BabyFish and Piglet Price - how's things with all of you?

Laurie - we are missing you!  Are you feeling better?  Thinking of you and do hope so  

KristinM - welcome back!  It's lovely to see you here and I'm thinking that it's all going to turn out for you this time!!

Kayse - not long to go till testing day    

Welcome Misty! Loads of     to you!  Lets hope it's not AF at all and everything is just as it should be!!  It's great to have you with us   

Hi Aliday - I hope you are feeling a little better.  I agree negative cycles are really hard going and I'm pleased too that we've decided to leave it a few months.  Hope you are feeling more like you v v soon.

Michelle - hope you've enjoyed your weekend away.  Will reply to pm v v soon - I've not been on much the last few days.

Petal - hope the jabbing is ok??

Julie - your weekend sounds like fun.  It's good to surround yourself with positive people especially when you have been through a rough old time of it.  From your photo I had you down as being quite tall with long legs - but you're a tiny petite person!  What was that dream all about??  A scan in a phone box - now that's a worry  

 to special girls - Molly, Cathy, Candy and Meg

Had a good time out on Friday night with loads of DH cricket friends.  2 glasses of wine and I was almost anyones!  Saturday I was v grumpy and had a headache so won't be doing that again for a while!  Sunday we visited our friends and our godson - who is gorgee!  I got to push the buggy all the way to and from the park (so I got all the admiring glances by passers by who thought he was all mine  ).  Then our friends told us they are pg again.... sunny face and bright smiles of congratulations.  When I said goodness it doesn't take you long... they replied oh yes it was about three months.....  lovely, fabulous.... moving swiftly on.... they are also taking gorgee godson to live in Sydney.....v v sad last night and DH doesn't know what to do with me.  Oh well today's another day!

Love ya all!!

H xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babyfish

Morning to all you lovely girlies

Sorry - have been absent for a few days - I've been reading everything but just didn't post.

So.... Saturday morning  arrived.  

To be honest it was a bit of a relief in the end. I think the waiting and not knowing either way is such a complete head f**k that on Thursday and Friday I was a complete and utter mess. Just couldn't stop crying. I allowed myself to imagine I was pregnant and I allowed myself to follow the story through...telling DH, and all the family. The first grandchild! The first great-grandchild! Making everyone so happy! Going shopping for maternity clothes, designing the nursery... blah, blah, blah! Sorry - you must all think I should be committed! I'm actually quite a normal stabel person for the most part - but this could tip me over the edge!!!  Then the brain would kick in and say "don' be ridiculous - you're never going to get pregnant". So I'd just feel bull-dozed with too much 'head' stuff going on. It doesn't help that I work from home, so I have too much time to think and also that my business is new born baby gifts!!! Ahhhh irony !

Anyway, like I said - sort of glad it's done. Have dusted myself down and had long chat with DH and we've decided on a bit of a plan. We'll try IUI another 2 times - this time (no 2)I've just started clomid - so will make appointments for IUI this cycle and see what happens. Will have another shot next cycle and then we're off on holiday but I think we'll go for IVF/ICSI on return in the middle of June. And that's the plan!

I refuse to accept that I'm going to be childless - in fact- that's just not an option. So even if we have to adopt (and both of us are up for that in theory) then we will have babies eventually. But, my God, I don't like this journey. I've had enough struggling and medical stuff to last me a life-time - I just feel so ****** off that I'm having to struggle with this too. A little bit of joy would be so amazing right now......

Donna -      xxxxxxxxxx
Kayze -      too
Misty - Just did the natural IUI - I think you've probably gathered that it wasn't a great succes!!!!  But I'm wishing you loads of luck and sending you   
Ali - right there with you 

Really want to do personals for everyone - but please just know that I'm thinking of you all and sending love and  .    

Fish x


----------



## Holly C

Oh Babyfish - so sorry to read the news   

We don't think you are mad - it's entirely normal to think through those scenarios when you want something so badly.  I too work from home and I set it all up so it would work out when I was pregnant had a baby etc etc so I know what you mean about time on your hands.  I find this site invaluable for support and advice.  We are here so keep in touch.

Love to you both
H xxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay

ahh babyfish, so sorry to hear your news hun. i have also been there/done that with the fantasising, sometimes you have to do it. i have had myself in tears many times imagining the moment i tell my mum she will be a grandma, (welling up now just thinking about it cos instead i'm gonna have to find the right time soon to tell her that it aint ever gonna happen) your mind just runs away with you sometimes and oh boy it def is a head f**k!! that is my fav phrase at the moment actually....glad you have agreed on a plan, its a help to focus on whats next. poor you and your business - guess what i do? a childrens photographer    to you both

hollyc  to you too for your friends news. our godson got snatched away from us too, he's in canada 

julie - i too thought you were tall and leggy 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY STARR (if you're reading?) 

Molly    - will pm you later on but hope alls ok with you my sweets  

gotta run but just had to announce I'VE GOT A BIKINI!!! Got it from Boots in the end....they actaully have a very good range. one week and we will be on our way....

laters all 


kj x


----------



## babyfish

You really are wonderful you lot.
Thanks, Holly, Keemjay and Julie. 
Sorry - really shouldn't moan - there are peole so much worse off and I'm lucky really.  However it's good sometimes to throw yourself a pity party don't you think?  

Love and things of that nature to you all. 
Fish x


----------



## babyfish

By the way, Julie - I also thought you were tall!  You're picture is deceiving!  Can't believe you're so ickle!


----------



## Holly C

Something for you all....

IF I HAD MY LIFE TO LIVE OVER - by Erma Bombeck

(written after she found out she was dying from
cancer).


I would have gone to bed when I was sick instead of
pretending the earth would go into a holding pattern
if I weren't there for the day.


I would have burned the pink candle sculpted like a
rose before it melted in storage.


I would have talked less and listened more.


I would have invited friends over to dinner even if
the carpet was stained, or the sofa faded.


I would have eaten the popcorn in the 'good' living
room and worried much less about the dirt when someone
wanted to light a fire in the fireplace


I would have taken the time to listen to my
grandfather ramble about his youth.


I would have shared more of the responsibility carried
by my husband.


I would never have insisted the car windows be rolled
up on a summer day because my hair had just been
teased and sprayed.


I would have sat on the lawn with my grass stains.


I would have cried and laughed less while watching
television and more while watching life.


I would never have bought anything just because it was
practical, wouldn't show soil, or was guaranteed to
last a lifetime.


Instead of wishing away nine months of pregnancy, I'd
have cherished every moment and realized that the
wonderment growing inside me was the only chance in
life to assist God in a miracle.


When my kids kissed me impetuously, I would never have
said, "Later. Now go get washed up for dinner." There
would have been more "I love you's." More "I'm
sorry's."


But mostly, given another shot at life, I would seize
every minute...look at it and really see it, live it
and never give it back. Stop sweating the small stuff.



Don't worry about who doesn't like you, who has more,
or who's doing what.


Instead, let's cherish the relationships we have with
those who do love us.


Let's think about what God HAS blessed us with. And
what we are doing each day to promote ourselves
mentally, physically, emotionally. I hope you all have
a blessed day.



Beautiful Women's Month


Age 3: She looks at herself and sees a Queen.


Age 8: She looks at herself and sees Cinderella.


Age 15: She looks at herself and sees an Ugly Sister
(Mum I can't go to school looking like this!)


Age 20: She looks at herself and sees "too fat/too
thin, too short/too tall, too straight/too curly"- but
decides she's going out anyway.


Age 30: She looks at herself and sees "too fat/too
thin, too short/too tall, too straight/too curly" -
but decides she doesn't have time to fix it, so she's
going out anyway.


Age 40: She looks at herself and sees "clean" and goes
out anyway.


Age 50: She looks at herself and sees "I am" and goes
wherever she wants to go.


Age 60: She looks at herself and reminds herself of
all the people who can't even see themselves in the
mirror anymore. Goes out and conquers the world.


Age 70: She looks at herself &sees wisdom, laughter
and ability, goes out and enjoys life.


Age 80: Doesn't bother to look Just puts on a purple
hat and goes out to have fun with the world.



Maybe we should all grab that purple hat earlier


----------



## ck6

hi i'm new to this, been reading this site for a while, i've had 3 attempts at iui last one had 5 follicles test on 1st april, negative ..again .. feel a fraud as i'm trying for 'last' child most of you trying for first... i can't begin to know how that feels, i'm on my third (and last) marriage, i'm 42 my husband 36, we have 1 boy born 2002 and a termination 2003 the week before christmas!!! the baby (a boy..upsetting me  ..more bottled up about this than i thought!!!)  he had edwards syndrome, not given any other option, lots  and lots wrong ....told i would have m/c the following week !! as that was christmas other children to think about..... there are a few.... start again end of april, for ivf, due to age can't have any long breaks, seeing things from the other side now,  everyone i know seems to be pregnant at the moment .....every time i do a test i hang on to it, just it case it changes.... but it doesn't  hope you don't mind me being here as i'm not in the same situation as the rest, ck6


----------



## topsham

phew.........knackered from catching up...& some new pals to boot.

 for ali andfor fish, really pants sorry chums.

here goes!!!!!!!hi to:
Molly,Cathy,Julie,Meg,Lilly,Petalb,Holly,Michelle,Rachael,Donna,Jess,Jodi,Kj,bunbun,CR,Erica,Kristin,Liz,Misty...&CK6..........take a breath!

Look at us all gang, how fab.
Well hope everyones ticking along and eaten all their easter eggs (does not apply to Julie!) I am still painting the 16th chapel, yes still decorating (had a weekend off...hee hee)

Feeling a bit weird, usually feeling AF pains by now but nothing, 2 days to go wouldn't it be mind blowing if we had actually managed to do it without the clinic, aggghh why oh why did I say that?

oh advice needed, my labrador is being extremely naughty of late, more so than normal any advice gang I hate to keep bollocking him especially with those eyes?

well just catching up. Yes I'm still here didn't fall off a ladder into the gloss so don't panic girls!

love u all to bits (I feel so much better not being on those blasted drugs! really jolly)

Laurie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## topsham

well (ohhh angel delight havent had that in years...yum butterscotch was my fave)

Murphy is a complete nightmare....he has found his voice so to speak! barks if he is seperated from us but can see us does that make sense? nagging my daffs and tulips as he trots by ,the barking/going looney is a real issue at the mo! if we have visitors and we shut him outside he barks madly and runs around as if hes trying to do a crop circle on the lawn (no grass now because of this), he is harmless,.......but soooooo loud!

its like donkey from shrek on speed....help

what have you got for lunch then hun?


----------



## Holly C

Hi and welcomer CK6 - it's nice to have another Nuffield TW girl aboard.  Sorry to hear that you've had such a horrible time.  It must have been a very hard Christmas for you    It certainly takes time to get yourself together again so you've come to the right place.

Laurie - it's great to see you are back and doing well!  It would be fabulous to have a natural BFP - here's hoping!!  My lab was always a complete tearaway but we lived on a farm so it didn't matter so much - sorry.....

Julie - loved the joke earlier!!  

CR - was thinking of you over the weekend and hope you shopped til you dropped!!  Mini lecture - you mustn't dissapear on us when you are feeling down - it's one of the reasons we are here  Hope DP came back in one piece - no broken limbs from the black trails??

Jodi - how was your weekend in Sydney??

Jess - hope you're all settled in your new classroom.  

H xxx


----------



## Kristin M

So sorry Babyfish.  

I'm sure we all do that thing of fantasising about getting a BFP, being pregnant, telling people, etc etc. I always try not to but still find myself drifting off into that whole thing of telling everyone, how happy they'll be, blah blah blah.  Then I think, Don't be ridiculous, why should this time be any different?  Then another little part of me thinks, Well after all people do get pregnant even after a long time, it's not completely unheard of....

Aaaarrgghhh!

I have an appointment at the clinic tomorrow - day 8 - for scan and blood test... presumably they will be checking out how the follies are developing etc.  Am pretty nervous about this. Can anyone tell me what they'll be looking for, i.e. what would be good signs?  I've got this half-baked fear that I've totally cocked up the injections... the nurse did say that sometimes people think they've done it properly but haven't!  

Good luck to everyone, especially the 2ww-ers.


----------



## topsham

ive just stopped for lunch and have bombed a piece of hazelnut shortbread...feeling really naughty now! julie you are very good with your rivita's!

well the bathroom beckons for a second coat so will being humming to the radio all afternoon...ugghh and my leaning tower of Pisa ironing pile.

i haven't brought any pregnancy teasts this month...how liberating!!!!!!!

L xxxxxxxx


----------



## ck6

thanks for your kindness don't feel worthy of it ! ck6 xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MollyW

Hi girls

Just taken me an age to read through the posts over the w/e! 

Firstly Ali - so very sorry about the neg hunny. Like Kim says, a break is sometimes a very good idea. When we started on this baby trail my GP warned me that tx was a very difficult thing to go through and I just thought, well I'm a strong person, I'll be fine. But boy, was I wrong! It takes so much out of us emotionally, physically and financially that you sometimes need to stop just to re-charge everything up again so you can start again from a safer foothold. I think you'll know when you're ready to go again. 

Babyfish - sorry for you too hunny. It is impossible not to fantasise sometimes and actually it's okay to dream - we don't think you're mad! ... 

Welcome ck6. You have had a very hard time too, and I sympathise with you on not having the luxury of a long break between tx as I'm in the same boat. My c/s wanted to see me back asap after Xmas, but I just didn't feel ready, so took a break with TCM & acupuncture to try and get in good shape. I really hope it's worked!

Donna - hoping the  stays away hunny...

Lily - that is fantastic news about the tx sweetheart.  Just keep your mouth shut and go for it!  Maybe someone is looking down on you and rewarding you for all the s**t you've had to go through to get here. As Aussie says, there could be any number of reasons why you got pushed to the top and its nice to hear of it working out in someome's favour for once!  

Kayse - not long for you now. Hope you get that BFP!  

Misty - hope you're staying sane... 

Julie - wow, you are just a little cherub - not a big angel at all! I just have to LOOK at Angel Delight and the pounds pile on!  

Laurie - stranger things have happened!    Glad you're feeling better...

Holly - thanks for that poem. It really does put everything in to perspective... Sorry to hear about your little Godson moving away - you're bound to miss him. You'll just have to try to use it as a great excuse to get over there now and again, and a great opportunity to have him over to stay when he's a bit older so you can really spoil him. Good on you for painting on the happy smile when you heard about the new pregnancy though.... that must've been hard... 

KJ -  - just going to pm you,  you  !!!!

 to Candy, AussieMeg, Looby, Cathy, CR, Liz, Aliday, Michelle and all the other IUI girlies...

I'm doing okay, when I don't think about the 2ww, which isn't very often now! Had a nice w/e with friends who came to stay - and had 2 winners at the races. Sorry my National tip was c**p if anyone backed it!  I'm feeling really wiped out now - barely know how to put one foot in front of the other....hope I haven't overdone it..  

Anyway, must get some work done now -   to all.

Love Molly
x


----------



## MollyW

Gwen - lovely to hear from you. I was very sad when you posted to say you were ending the tx. I hope your new path will prove to be a happy one and that the boys and your DH are doing okay. How is your nephew? I hope he is recovering well after the accident....

We miss you, but its great to know you are still looking in on us. 

Loads of love
Molly


----------



## ERIKA

Oh my God   The IUI thread is so much busier than the Clomid one & not being able to use a computer at the w'ends means there's so much to catch up on so here goes.......
Lilly - Fantastic news about your treatment & funding   Don't worry about being put to the top of the list, there could be so many reasons so just make the most of it. It's nice to hear a good story about it for a change.
Donna - Hope your pains are for the right reason   fingers crossed for you. I know what you mean about employers I'm running out of excuses at work. I try & get early appts but you can't always get them can you. I can't talk or trust anyone at work so no-one knows about my treatment. I would just be looked on as a maternity leave (I wish!!)
Kristin - I'm right there with you   I'm new to the thread & it's my 1st IUI cycle. I'm on CD7 so maybe we can learn together.
Babyfish -   you don't need committing hun we all do & feel the same things just at different times. You won't be childless & it's great that you've got a long term plan.
Ali -   Really sorry AF arrived, don't really know what to say but can imagine how you are feeling. Hope you managed to have a giggle at Billy, he cracks me up.
Aliday - Sorry to hear you had a neg cycle. You will get the strength to carry on, we are all here for you & will give you lots of support   By the way, Erin's very cute.
Kayse - Lots of   for testing.
Kim - Bet you're dead chuffed you've got your bikini. Where are you going on holiday you lucky thing   
Julie - So slim & a chocolate eater, you're right I am jealous   I have to go to the gym to work off any goodies I eat.
Holly - Sorry to hear your Godson is moving away   & that your mate announced she was pg & it took a whole 3 months!!! They've got no idea have they. My sis announced she was pg a few weeks ago. She already has 2 & wasn't going to have anymore. She was on the pill & caught!!! Life is cruel sometimes but keep your chin up we will get there ourselves eventually.
CK6 - You have been through so much   You're no fraud we all have different & difficult circumstances but the main thing is that we all have the same goal.
Laurie -     for 2 days time. Murphy sounds lovely.
Molly -   on your winners at the races. Sounds like you need some rest, make sure you get it.
 to Petal, Meg, Liz, Candy & anyone I've missed. Special good luck to those about to test or in the 2ww.
I had my injection training Saturday & it was fine, not half as bad as I was imagining. I was so nervous I found it difficult to concentrate 100% & just kept imagining the pain. And there wasn't any so I felt a right   for getting so worked up. Injected myself this morning   after making a right   up with the auto injector & loosing the first injection   Phoned the hospital to tell them what a prat I was & they were lovely. I've got a scan Weds & they are giving me a prescription for more drugs then anyway so it was fine. 
Erica.xx


----------



## CR

hi ya all.

babyfish and ali - really really sorry to hear about your bfn.  a big hug to you both.  
although i feel that time isn't on my side, just turned 36 last week, (thank q everyone for your birthday wishes, you are all so lovely),  and the clock is really ticking for me, i have really welcomed the break, the month imbetween treatments.  it's refreshing not always be thinking about the next injection, scan blah blah blah.  it's all so consuming.  i needed the month off.  but we are all different, you have to do what is right for you, you have to look after number one.

donna - i am really keeping 'em crossed for you.  we are due a few bfp on here.   good luck hun.  i do a mixture of things to get time off work, annual leave, docs appointments, flexi time, osteopath appt, anything i can think of that suits at the time.

holly - thank for the pep talk.  i don't know, i just go into myself when the going gets tough, but i promise i will get on FF instead of going in on myself next time.  
boy, did i have a good pampering time, are you ready for this........3 pairs of shoes, 2 pairs of trousers, 3 bras, a belt, a racy pair of knickers, 2 t-shirts.  oh and a pair of shoes for dp, cos i love him, and perhaps cos i felt a bit guilty by this stage!!!  well a girl has to have some new summer clothes!!  i think i need to dispose of all of the labels before dp gets home tomorrow night   
and i watched dvds in bed with all the quilt, alfie and the life inside think from last week.  ohhhh jude law makes good watching!!  

hi to ck6.  with 4 of us from tun well nufffield, we should rename the thread  
with 4 of us now, you would think that at least one of us must have a bfp soon....

julie - i loved your wierd dream about domenique.  do you know that chocolate gives you bad dreams  
i thought you were tall too.  funny how you imagine people without really knowing.  snap, i am 5'2" too, but i am defo not size 6-8!!  i am envious.
i got measured for a new bra, i have gone up another cup size with all this hormone treatment.  blimey, dp will want me to keep having injections just to keep the exploding (o)(o)!!! 

hi to eveyone i've missed.  i have to go and do some work.  love to everyone.
crxxx

ps thank q for wishing me all happy birthday, you made me feel like i had a special day now.
and i have just had a photo text from dp's skiing trip, the photo is of his ear injury from skiing!!  it looks really red and really swollen.  how do you get an ear injury from skiing!!


----------



## Kristin M

Erica, I'm on day 7 as well so we're definitely cycle twins!  

I started injections on day 2, though, and have to inject on alternate days - I guess all the clinics are different.  So glad to know I'm not the only one who made an almighty you-know-what of the first one.....  I THINK I've got the hang of it now.  Well done for managing it though,  

Good luck for Wed - I have a scan tomorrow morning!    am v apprehensive about it.

CR, 36 is just a young thing!!... I do know how you feel though.  Despite being an old fossil of 37   , I still feel young, but as DH is 49, we do have that sense of time running out.  A BFP before he's 50 would be brilliant!

Happy belated birthday!


----------



## CR

julie - enjoy your washing.  let me know if you get a part 2 to the domenique dream.  perhaps you and domenique were going to change into superhero suits in your phone box!!?? 
i've yet to hear the jackanory story on how the skiing ear injury occurred...

kirsten m - thanks for your birthday wishes.  you are surely going to be lucky, you started your iui treatment on my birthday and my friends always tell me i am lucky.  so i really really hope i bring you some luck!
i just feel daunted because all the statistics show such a down-trend from 35yrs.  and 36 seems so much nearer to 40 than 30!! good luck to you.

sorry to hear about your family row gwen.  hope you can sort it out.

families, can't live without 'em and all that.  my little nephews came rushing in yesterday to give me my belated birthday card and pressie and i for gave all my family instantly for susposedly forgetting me.  i just lurrrrrrrve my little nephews.

lilly - fantastic news on the funding.  go for it, dont' look back.

kj - glad you got a bikini.

donna - hold in there, one more day.

have a good evening everyone.
crxxxx


----------



## cathyA

Hi girlies,

wow so much post - head like a sieve etc etc. Sorry!

KJ - hooray for Boots! Are you counting down the hours yet?

CK6 - hi there - I'm going over to IVF but i've no intention of leaving the girlies so we can do it together -here! Also I've had no time to get used to the idea - should be starting in next few weeks, but the way I see it is that we're only doing 1 and the sooner its over either way I can draw a line in the sand which i desperately need to do. 

To all those with little people abroad - get a web cam! My nephew and niece are in Canada and its really great to have a stethascope thrust at the screen from 4500 miles away (the doc is 3 and always wears Christopher Biggins comedy glasses while in his doctors kit - its soooo funny!)

Donna -    for wednesday

CR  - what hormones - I want some!  And how do you damage your ear skiing?

Hi to everyone else. Glad to see you're still with us Laurie. Are you sure you're not going round in cirlces and painting the same thing over and over again?!  

TTFN
Cathy


----------



## ck6

julie where do you get all your jokes from   they make me smile, its funny reading about dominque, i saw mr rimmington on friday, and they read these, he said to check the site out so she'll know about your dream!!! i like the idea of the pair of you becoming super heros....   i don't like this wait in between treatments..  good luck for the testing tommorrow, sorry i'm new to this  can't remember all the names i'll get better promise xx


----------



## Mel

New home here girls.

Good luck to you all - may all your dreams come true.

x x


----------



## Mel

New home this way girls:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=27134.new#new


----------



## Holly C

OMG - they read this site  Surely they have better things to do!!!


----------



## ck6

yes  holly they do read it ...they all do ....  hi molly good to see someone my age... yes cr with 4 nuffield girls we should get one result..... isn't that the statisic's ? one in four ?  its a really good site i'm enjoying the banter really should go and cook the dinner....xx


----------



## Candy

Candy <----- Slacking as u got a new home from Mel   

Molly I still keep missing when you are testing ?

Cxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Evening everyone,

Haven't read all the posts yest but welcome to CK Hoping yuour b=next cycle is full of luck   

Babyfish so sorry to see you had a BFN, You are not silly at all I always let my head run away with me looking at prams etc it doesn't help in the slightest but I can never help myself. Hope your are ok  

As for me I do not know what is going on, felt a bit sicky this morning which I often do when AF is due ( usually day AF arrives) but had no AF pain today. very strange? been FKC all day - as you do! and nothing and sorry if TMI but haven't has very much discharge today and usually have quite a bit in run up to AF. So really not sure whta to be thinking now.

Just hoping the test tomorrow will light up like a christmas tree for me.     we will see.

Hope you are all ok,

Donna xx


----------



## keemjay

best of luck for tomorrow donna    

candy you bad girl slacking like that  molly is testing fri btw...

kj x


----------



## alex28

Donna - wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow!!


----------



## Candy

Thanks kim x


----------



## Aliday

Hi everyone
Oh my goodness I can't keep up with all the news,
sorry to babyfish  and ali for bfn.Life's really s**t sometimes.
good luck Donna, we really need a BFP   
 to ck6, I know exactly how you feel, we had a medical termination(how i hate that word) 2 days b4 xmas 2004, for anencephaly(where the skull hasn't formed properly). We still have our lovely little 5 yr old, thank god ,and we realise how lucky we are to have a child already. Please feel free to let all those feelings out, I've found this site very useful just to have a rant sometimes.
Loved the poem Laurie - where can I get a purple hat? keemjay and CR you must be champion shoppers
keep the jokes coming Julie, they brighten my day
Good luck Laurie, you never know 
hi to everone else
speak soon 
Aliday


----------



## Holly C

Donna - good luck for tomorrow!!! Thinking of you and so hope it's going to be a BFP        hope you sleep well and the FKC doesn't drive you mad!!

Lots and lots of loves!!

H xxxxxx


----------



## Kristin M

Good luck for tomorrow, Donna.  

Sending you some    (even though that icon always looks slightly constipated to me.......   )


----------



## ck6

hi aliday thanks for your support too.. ours was christmas 2003 so last year i felt worse on the day we were told all the problems rather than the day the termination was done, it didn't help that i'd had my first iui and had a neg result the day before anniversary (of being told) does this make any sense?  it was not a choice i thought i would ever have to make... and due date was a sad day too .... how are you now? ck xxxx


----------



## petal b

good luck donna will be thinking of you


----------



## jess p

Good luck Donna - got everything crossed for you.                      
Jess xx


----------



## lilly2k3

Julie- your dream sounds so strange! Your weekend sounds better though 

Holly- It is so frustrating when these "whippets" get pg so blooming quick! Sorry to hear you are feeling down about it all xx

Babyfish- Sorry to hear your news.  It is always good to have a plan in case things don't go to our plan. Take care of yourself hun.

Kim- huraaaaaaaaaaa You finally found a bikini!!!!!!

Ck6-Welcome 

Laurie-Good to hear you are feeling better with your self now. You must be looking like a paint brush by now.

Gwen- Good to hear from you. I am so pleased the opp went well and you are able to relax a little.

Donna- good luck with the test tomorrow!
  GOOD LUCK   

I just want to add a big thank you to all of you girls for your kind words about my ivf thing. I am going to follow the advice everyone seems to give and just go with it. I am scared stiff though!


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi everyone.

I haven't had a chance to read all of monday's chat but I am off home today and out to see cirque de soleil tonight so will be back with a list and gossip and hopefully I will hear news of BFPs.

Kisses
M


----------



## Lucy Lou

thanks for that little chuckle this morning Julie! - well girlies i'm back and as promised here is some   

Looks like i'm just in time to wish Donna lots & lots of luck for today, sorry i havent had time to catch up on all your news, you've been busy chatting while i've been stuffing my face ( and i must confess to a drink or two!) in portugal.

Well it was a a big fat negative for me this month, it seemed like the end of the world last week, but its amazing what a bit of sunshine can do for you, so moving swiftly onto number 3...... maybe 3rd time lucky?!

lots of love to you all, just going to go and do a little   dance for Donna now

Lucy lou xxxxx


----------



## babyfish

Morning gels

Doesn't it make a difference when the sun in shining - puts a bit of a smile on my face.

Donna - sweetheart  - am really thinking of you and keeping all my bits and pieces crossed for a BFP.  

Today is going to be a good day.  I'm going swimming with my mum and then we're off to do a spot of shopping. I'm off to Bond Street to get a new watch strap ("how exciting" I hear you cry!) and get a wedding present for our best friends.  Very naughty, but I'm buying off the list - because buying bed linen or saucepans just doesn't do it for me! And I want to get them something they can keep (DH is best man).  So off to antiques market up there to find something special.

Julie - this may sound a bit sappy, but I've copied and pasted your jokes and I'm sending them every couple of days to my uncle in the states who has just been diagnosed with cancer.  He's currently in bed and waiting for test results before he can start treatment and he's feeling so poorly. He's not great on the phone at the best of times but has become quite introverted since he's been sick, so sending an email with a couple of jokes has really cheered him up.  He's emailed back (and been rather chatty) and I can almost hear him laughing. They're so up his street.  So thank you. You've not only been making us laugh but you've helped someone else too.  xx

CK6 - just want to give you a  .  

Hi to Kayse, Holly, Molly, Lucy Lou, Lilly, Petal, Keemjay, Erika and everyone - sorry I know I've missed peolple off but hello to you too !


----------



## MollyW

GOOD LUCK DONNA! 
         
Love Molly
x

 to everyone else!


----------



## BunBun

Good luck for today Donna.
Sorry for bfn Lucy Lou
Good luck with ivf lilly2k3
Hi to everyone else - will catch up with you all soon.


----------



## Kristin M

Good morning everyone.  And good luck Donna!!!!

I’m in a panic……… was back to clinic this a.m for scan and blood test – am on day 8 and have been injecting on alternate days since day 2.

Anyway it looks like my follicles are hot stuff.  One at 18mm, two at 13mm and one little one at 9mm.  They’re going to phone back later (once my blood test results are back and the nurse has spoken to the doctor) – and the IUI may go ahead tomorrow (if LH surge has already started) or the following day (if not) or they may abandon it altogether if it’s felt too risky.  

She did say my endometrium looked good, so that’s a relief as I was a bit concerned about that.

Head is spinning and don’t know how I’m going to survive till they phone back around 3pm!  Any advice from the experts would be very very welcome!


----------



## MollyW

Kristin

Good luck for this afternoon. It all sounds good! Have you/are you doing any ovulation pee sticks?

I was basted this cycle on Day 9 also. I was also scared it was too early. I was only due to have my 2nd scan but had a +ve OPK the day before (Day 8 ) so they told me to come in anyway for basting!

Mine was done a bit blind as they wouldn't do an internal scan the same day as basting. I don't know how many follies or the size(s) or the endo thickness, so it all seems a bit weird!

The nurse did say not to worry and that if I got the surge it was the right time!

Your follies sound great and if the endo's good too - it al sounds very promising.

Let us know how you get on sweetie, and GOOD LUCK!

Love Molly
x


----------



## Kristin M

Oh thank you Julie and Molly, I feel much better now!

The nurse did say she thought it would probably be OK, but would need to discuss with the doc.  Fingers crossed!!!  Being new to all this, I don’t know what to expect…….

I normally ovulate early (day 11 or 12) but not this early!  The blood test will show whether my LH surge has already started, if so they’ll do the business tomorrow (hopefully), if not I have to have a shot to get things going.

I was thinking about going out and buying some OPKs, but figured I can wait till 3pm when the clinic phone – don’t have any cheap ones left at home, and am too mean to spend an unnecessary £20 at this stage!  Next time (if there is a next time….) I think I’ll use OPKs from early on!


----------



## petal b

hi ladies hope you are all well,just wanted your advice,had scan on monday which is day 8 for me and was told i have 5 follies two are at 11,10 and the other three were at 8 and 9.they said that if they all grow they i can not do it( know they only do it when you have three follies)has anybody had five and then ended up with just three two days later(have scan tomorrow)the nurse said it does happen but did not look very hopeful because the other three are at 8 and 9.feel very sick today and abit light headed which i never had when injecting before i felt alright and i am on the same drugs.just wanted anyones advice


----------



## babyfish

Question:

Does one produce more than one follicle naturally or is it normally only more than one follicle with the aid of drugs?  I think I only had one follicle (was not on any drugs)  I feel like I went into the IUI thing a bit blind and that nobody offered any info to help me understand what's going on.  This time round, I'm going to have as much info as possible so that I know what the hell's going on!  If you need to know anything about Haematology then I'm your gal, but I'm so new to all this stuff, that I feel a bit silly when I don't know something.  

I'm now on Clomid - which obviously encourages body to regulate ovulation but does this also affect how many follicles you produce?

Sorry if you think these questions are lame.  Any advice would be great.


----------



## petal b

thanks julie,sorry i never read the post you had done before but i will say that to them tomorrow thanks


----------



## ck6

babyfish.. i think generally you only produce 1 follicle, drugs make you produce more... petalb on my last iui i thought i had 4 follicles, actually had 5 big ones,( didn't get pregnant hence going to ivf) i thought i was going to have a fight on my hands to keep them but consultant told me chances of all fert ( can't spell today ) you know  .. unlikely.... so  he carried on with treatment  certainly does depend on clinic  hi julie, btw i found you by going to search and putting in dominique ... found you  she reads these !!!!  love your jokes.. son at playschool really should be doing housework but an addictive site waiting for news on donna ck xxxx


----------



## ERIKA

Good morning ladies hope you're all well   
Donna - Sending lots of     to you, good luck for testing.
CR - I understand how you feel about the age thing. At 37 I worry about time running out but felt better when my   told me in January that I was one of his younger patients so don't worry there's plenty of hope for us yet.
Julie - God, your dreams are as funny as your jokes   what a little angel you are keeping us all entertained & lightening a difficult situation.
Babyfish - Hope you enjoy your shopping trip with your mom & get to treat yourself too    I'm on my 7th month of Clomid (6mths on 100mg, 2mth break & now back on 100mg). My cycle was already regular so I didn't need them for that but I was given them "to increase my chances" as they stimulate the ovaries to produce more eggs.
Lilly - Wishing you the best of   with IVF.
Molly - Good luck for testing later this week. You can tell I'm new I was so shocked   to hear that you can be basted so early in your cycle. I had no idea & feel quite stupid   
Petal - I'm new to all this so don't feel like I can advise you in any way. I just hope your follies develop as they need to for your treatment to continue this cycle   
Kristin - Fantastic scan results, wow   I'm shocked that basting happens so early so now I'm really nervous about my scan tomorrow. We are cycle twins & new to all this so it's great that we can share. I'm also 37 so it looks like we've got plenty in common. Good luck for   at 3pm, fingers crossed for you.
Hello to everyone else   sorry if I've missed you.
I have a scan tomorrow morning & am just hoping for results like Kristin.
Erica.x


----------



## ck6

xx


----------



## Holly C

Good morning girlies!

Wow - it's a busy day on here and no news from Donna... I guess she had to go to work first thing and we'll all be in suspenders all day  

Lilly - loads of good wishes to you heading off to IVF. I can imagine it does feel very daunting and like you are stepping into the great unknown again.  Nice that you will have the lovely Cathy with you too - and of course we want to hear how it's all going for you  

Babyfish - sounds like you've got a great day out planned!  It's really nice you can bring a smile to your Uncle's face thanks to our lovely Julie.  Hope everything is on the up for him soon     Sometimes you produce more than one follicle naturally - this is how you get non identical twins but the drugs encourage you to produce more to increase the chances of success.

Kristin - it sounds like Julie and Molly have covered it with their advice.  Julie and I are both at the same clinic so there is nothing further that I can add.  I really hope it's all going to be ok for tomorrow - it's probably just a formality that she has to clear it with the consultant...  Good luck honey!!  I will be waiting to hear how the 3pm phone call goes   

Petal - really hope that you won't have to abandon!! Fingers and toes crossed!!  Hoping that Julie has covered it with her advice to you - keep us posted and make sure you ask the clinic if they can asperate (spelling?) the smaller ones off.

Good to see you are on top form this morning Julie!!  I like that one!

Not a lot of news from me today.  Just want to send you all loads of         and hope it's all going to be ok for those who are 'up in the air' at the moment!

Hello to everyone not mentioned personally - you know who you are!!

Hxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MJW

hi Petal B (and anyone else reading!)

I'm completely new to posting though I have read some of all your posts during the last few months. I just wanted to offer my IUI experience to Petal B in response to her earlier post in case it helps.

I am on my 3rd IUI cycle (test date this Sat though think AF is on its way...) I took more notice of everything this month cos I have started acupuncture and my therapist wants to know all the details.

I take clomid days 2-6 then inject Menopur days 5, 7, 9 (and 11 this time tho not the first 2). My day 5 scan showed follies of 8,8 (right) and 9,9 (left). My day 10 showed 14,6,6,9 (right) and 13,10,12,9,9 (left) - they obviously didn't pick them all up on the day 5 scan!! Day 12 scan showed 19,8,6 (right) and 13,16,10,8,6,7 (left). I had my pregnyl jab that morning and was basted next pm (should really have been next day but clinic doesn't open on a Sat).

My understanding is that it doesn't matter if you have lots of follicles, it is the number of mature follicles (18 or bigger) at the point of ovulation that is important. As you can see from the figs above, I had lots of follies but only 1, max 2 that would have been mature (and therefore would have dominated the others) when ovulation was induced. You can also see from the above that they don't all grow at the same rate. I guess your clinic may have fairly strict rules if all 5 of yours reach maturity to avoid to high a chance of multiple birth (I know my clinic ideally want 2 mature and I think get concerned/abandon cycle if more than 3) but that eventuality does seem quite unlikely.

I am no expert so sorry if the above doesn't end up being what happens for you but hope it helps to reassure you a little until your appointment.

Good luck to Petal B and everyone else!
MJW



petal b said:


> hi ladies hope you are all well,just wanted your advice,had scan on monday which is day 8 for me and was told i have 5 follies two are at 11,10 and the other three were at 8 and 9.they said that if they all grow they i can not do it( know they only do it when you have three follies)has anybody had five and then ended up with just three two days later(have scan tomorrow)the nurse said it does happen but did not look very hopeful because the other three are at 8 and 9.feel very sick today and abit light headed which i never had when injecting before i felt alright and i am on the same drugs.just wanted anyones advice


----------



## MollyW

Was hoping Donna might post good news in her lunch break - aah well will have to wait & see...

Love the jokes Julie - keep 'em coming!  

Hi MJW. Good luck for testing Saturday and let us know how you get on...  
Hopefully the acupuncture will help - I hope so as I'm having it too and test the day before you do.  

 to Holly. Hope you're doing okay hunny.... x

Erica - please don't feel stupid! I am an old hand on here now and I was also shocked to be basted so early - never happened before!

Julie - yes, it is confusing all clinics are different. I think maybe the clinic thought I'd only have the one follie anyway as I have on the other cycles. Probably took a calculated risk - I hope so, would be a bit  if I suddenly turned out to be having sextuplets or something!!! (I should be so lucky....)  

Feeling a bit   today. Convinced myself it had worked last week, now it's getting close to testing I'm convinced it hasn't. Not a single symptom - even with the Cyclogest! Ugh....

Good luck Petal and Babyfish (have you read Aussie Meg's IUI Beginners Guide at the top of the IUI thread? It may give you some help with some of your queries...)

  
to you all.

Love Molly
x


----------



## Holly C

Oh Molly - sorry to hear that you're feeling down today.  You just never know - it could all be all in order - I'm really hoping so              I know that there is a lot riding on this cycle so I've requested a special favour with the big man upstairs - you more than deserve a happy outcome  

MJW - good luck to you too - and good advice.  That's what I love about this site - you learn so much from others experiences  

Julie - loved the bus joke


----------



## MollyW

Thanks Holly - especially for the special favour - I need all the help I can get!


----------



## Holly C

We're all here holding your hand babes!!

H xxxxx


----------



## jodsterrun

Hi everyone,
Back from a great weekend in Sydney. Glorious weather, and Sydney harbour really is beautiful.  Also felt obliged to do a bit of shopping yesterday while DH was at University.  Damage to my credit card.

Anyone, not much news from me.  I think I might not ovulate this month.  Bizarre, as I always ovulate at the same time.  Not this month.  I don't know what's going on.

Anyway, glad to hear nearly everyone is well.

Good luck Donna.  Thinking of you and hoping for a   

Julie, glad you're in great joke form.

Hello to Holly, Molly, babyfish, CK, KJ, Laurie, Erika, Kristin, Gwen, Candy, AussieMeg, and everybody else.  Sorry, only have a short memory at the moment.

By the way, did I mention that I hate Tuesdays and the egos of some of the people I have to work with on Tuesday.  What a jerk I work with (surgeon) on Tuesday morning. 
Enough moaning, Tuesday's over for another week.

Jodi


----------



## Kristin M

Well, clinic just phoned…. (actually I phoned them as the suspense was killing me!)  

The nurse originally said to go ahead for tomorrow…….. then phoned back 5 minutes later to say she’d spoken to the consultant and it had better be Thursday instead.  I’ve to have a trigger shot (is that what it’s called?) at 10pm tonight.

Now need to break the news to DH that his contribution will be required on Thursday morning…. I think he was hoping for the weekend


----------



## Holly C

Oooh great to hear that you had a good time in Sydney Jodi!  It is a truly beautiful city - love the food and the sunshine!  Hopefully you did ovulate - just on the quiet this month?  Do you think that's possible??  It would be a shame to have wasted the romance and all that!!  I know that I missed a month last year for some unexplained reason so I guess it happens from time to time..... sending you some     for a natural BFP anyway!!  Do tell us about those egos you encounter on Tuesdays - sounds fascinating  

Kristin - you must be relieved that it's all going to be ok afterall - I know I am for you - phewl!  Poor old DH will have to physic himself up a couple of days earlier.  Oh well - apparently the Gentlemen's reading material is of a very high standard and it works just as well on a weekday      And yep - they are called trigger jabs.

Julie - thanks for leaving us on a funny note!!  It is scary the way we turn into our mother's with comments like ironing and good day for hanging out the washing - I cringe whenever I catch myself saying those things as I swore I wouldn't be like that   

I've just been for a walk around the block with the cat (yep cat).  He thinks he's either a a) person or b) a dog and loves to follow me when I go around the block.  He's pooped now and having a snooze.  He still hasn't managed to hunt down the new residents living under our bedroom floor boards  

Beth - hello!  I've managed to book flights to Kef and was a cheeky haggler and got a very good deal (£30 off webprice).  I then phoned two agents and played them off against each other.  We are off at the end of May - can't wait!  

KJ - hope the week is going okay and not too harrowing for everyone.  Thinking of you all  

Jess - where are you lovely?  and Cathy have you managed to make that phone call yet?

Really hope it's good news Donna - we've been thinking of you all day    

Slaters
xxxxxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Thank you for all your thoughts and positives just sat here reading through them all and you had me in tears.

It was a BIG FAT NEGATIVE for me     but AF hasb't arrived yet making things worse!
DH and I didn't speak this morning had a little cuddle and that was all. I am so much more upset this time round and DH I just couldn't look at him the pain in his face is to much.

We probably wont have any more treatment untill August now, but I don't think I can wait that long!!!
But don't think I can keep doing this anymore either I don't know what to do but know I can't keep putting myself and DH through it   

Donna xx

Lucy - sorry you got a BFN to


----------



## Holly C

Awwww Donna - That's so unfair.  There's nothing I can say to make it any better.  I just want you to know that I'm thinking of you and I feel your dissapointment hun.  I'm not going again til August either - but it's going to fly and the IUI girls keep you going.  Look after yourselves.

Big     to both of you.

Holly xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

I think if I could I would have more treatment, but because of starting a new job I cant take any time off until maybe july but more likely end of aug! 

Don't know how long I can just keep going, maybe I will never have a child, a thought I had never let myself think before and something that I don't think I could live with the pain is to much!

Cant believe I am feeling this so much when soem of you lovely ladies have been through so much and far more treatment cycles then me and are coping extreamly well.
Its go number 2 and I am questioning whether I can go on and whether I c=should have started this in the first place, why am I such a mess, you ladies are so strong!

Donna xx


----------



## babyfish

Darling Donna

You brought a tear to my eye.    I'm so very very sorry.  Don't give up angel.  It will work out. You're young, healthy and have a lovely DH.  Nobody has said you can't have children.  They just wouldn't bother putting you or any of us through all this stuff if it was an out and out NO WAY.  So therefore, there is still hope.  Don't lose hope.  

Also, with the new job thing and doing more treatments (if you feel like it before August)...  Just a suggestion... (I used to work in HR and I don't think this would be an unreasonable request). Is it possible, without going into massive detail - (it's nobody's business apart from yours and DH's (and us of course  )) But perhaps you could say to work that you are undergoing some gynie stuff - I don't know - maybe having to have recurring cysts removed every now and again? Not very often etc. And that would mean that occasionally you would need to go to get them removed.  Obviously, you can't make appointments way in advance because it's really only as and when the cysts become problematic blah blah blah.  You would do your absolute best to make appointments for 1st thing in the morning so that it wouldn't mean missing too much time etc etc.  

They can't say no if you're lovely about it and I'm sure they'd be very sympathetic.

What do you think?  

Lots of kisses and cuddles with DH this evening.  You need each other right now.  

Donna - you'll get there.
Sending you lots of love and  

Babyfish xxxx


----------



## petal b

oh donna i am so sorry


----------



## Twinkle eyes

Hi,

Only started posting today.

I have smiled loads and shed tears while I have been reading the messages on this site for a few weeks now,  and I am truly sorry Donna that you have had a bfn.  Please don't give up hope.

x


----------



## Kristin M

I'm so sorry, Donna.  



I  know nothing we can say will make you feel better at the moment.  But don't lose faith - your dream WILL come true one day.  I know it's no consolation at the moment, but time really is on your side  - you will get there in the end.


----------



## petal b

thanks everyone for all your advice,what would i do without fertility friends

kristin m-good luck for thursday

twinkle eyes-wanted to welcome you and you have come to the right place you will always get lots of laughs and tears here

erika-good luck with your scan tomorrow hope all goes well

mjw-thanks for your advice,my clinic will only do it if you have three or less anymore is a no no ,but i will just have to wait until tomorrow and hope that the other two have not grown and that i am left with three

holly c-hope all is well with you

donna-sorry to hear your news and i don't think that any words will make you feel better,but we are all thinking of you and your dh

julieangle-you could write your own joke book ,hope you are alright


----------



## Donna Taylor

I've had a cry with DH and just read through the recent posts and you guys had me in tears again.
thanks for all your kindness and support, more than I am getting from my other so called friends!!! it is strange to think that those I feel closest to and are being the most support are you guys whom I have never met.

Babyfish - I like your idea about cysts, only thing is I only started job last week wont they think it strange I didn't mention it at my interview? they might get narky cause I didn't mention it before?
Also I wont get paid for time off so have to see if I can afford it, knowing my luck someone at nursery as cysts or something and will question why I need so much time off - as could be 3 mornings for scans and day for basting!!? sorry didn't mean to sound so negative, I reall do appriciate the idea
will probably give it a try but  DH and I have just agreed that me must take a break even if its only a month because this is just to much.

Thanks everyone  

Kaysee -  is it tomorrow you are testing? good luck if it is

Donna xx


----------



## lilly2k3

Julie- Can you remember the lottery numbers from your dream?  

Lucy Lou- Your holiday sounds great. Sorry to hear of your negative result I’m glad you are feeling ok about going on to your next cycle. I hope it is 3rd time lucky for you!

Kristin- Great follies! Good luck with the basting and 2ww.

Holly- My cat used to come for a walk with dh, myself and my dog. One day we were out walking to my mum’s house (about a 15 min walk) and something spooked him. He ran off and we lost him for a month. I was hanging out my mums washing one day and he came over the fence of her garden. I was amassed! I thought for sure he was gone for ever. He must have followed our smell to my mums and stayed in the area for the whole month! He still comes for a walk when we are going locally but I don’t let him come for longer walks now.

Donna- So sorry to hear of your bfn. It is just not fair.xxx


----------



## alex28

Donna
I am sooo sorry to read your news - i have really good hopes fopr you this month.  Havng had 4 failed IUI's so far i know how you are feeling but believe me its not the end of the world, things will get better, you WILL have children and be great parents, its just not your time this month.

I read somewhere that when you think everything is going wrong its because your body is concentrating on getting everything right for when the right time comes.  and it will come i promise.

This is our last go at IUI and then i have a review on 5th May if period comes, i am pushing for an hsg and then depending on results will be having more IUI (sniffing and injecting) or IVF.

You are strong and we are all here to support you so feel free to vent your anger, frustration with us.
xxx lots of hugs to DH too!


----------



## ck6

sorry donna for your news xxx


----------



## kayse

Hi Donna,

Just popped on and read your news.  I am so sorry and disappointed for you ... and I can only imagine how upset you have been today.  You are absolutely right to have at least a short break before trying again.  You and DH both need to recharge your batteries and take some time out ... you know you are going to try again so relax and make the most of the next few weeks.  I think Babyfish's idea about how to tell work is a good one ... you can of course 'spin the story a bit' to suit you ... it doesn't matter that you haven't mentioned your 'gynie' problems before now.  If they are a decent organisation hopefully they will be understanding particularly if you show willing.  Is the clinic near your workplace?

I haven't decided whether to test tomorrow or Thursday ... I am nervous about doing it ... Thurs is AF day!!

Anyway, thank you for thinking of me but as you can see from the wonderful support on here, you are in everyone's thoughts.

Sending you lots of love,

Kayse


----------



## jodsterrun

Donna, Just read your news, and I am so sorry.
Please don't give up hope, remember that everything is possible.  I know from experience that it feels hopeless at the moment, but give it just a bit of time to see how you feel.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do next.
Jodi


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi girls

Back at home but feeling tired and sick so not much news. Here are a few little bits
PetalB--Thanks for thinking of me. In fact I am finding sleep hard at the moment but that is mainly because of back pain.As for your follies I would stand your ground as follie growth is the strangest thing ever and I don't think it is very easy to predict. I had seven follies and only got 4 eggswith my IVF due to strange growth patterns. Advise them that some clinics do not count follicles unless they are larger than 11mm as it is about that size that the body shows a dominant follicle. Also ask them about Follie reduction or conversion to IVF

aliso1-My thoughts are with you as they are for Babyfish 
Donna the second negative seems to be one of the hardest I find so take what time it takes my sweet.

Mostly big yummy bubby thoughts to Molly

List to follow but please let me know if anything is wrong with it

Finally who read my sister's keeper..spent the last 100 pages in tears. Anyone else got a suggestion of a good book to read

Love
Megan


----------



## AussieMeg

*2005 positive Vibe campaign * 

    
*

Welcome to Robin and Oliver and congrat to Morgan and DH.

Congratulations & Stay put vibes*

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky!  Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan, 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 11.06.04 2nd Time Lucky!  Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz 
Northern Lass 21.06.04 1st Time Lucky!  Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz 
Scarlet 29.06.04 2nd Time Lucky!  Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 28.07.04 1st Time Lucky !  Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14ox and 3lb 15oz 
Oink 20.08.04 Natural Pregnancy!!!  Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz, 
Morgan 26.08.04 Converted to IVF   Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 13.09.04 2nd Time Lucky   Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Candy 03.11.04 IVF  
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky   
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky  
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 
Charliezoom 16.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
Claie the minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky 

*2ww Baby Makers* 

     

Kayse 14.04.05
MollyW 15.04.05
Misty 20.04.05
Rachaelmd 22.04.05
Kristin M 28.04.05

*Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls
Go Ladies Go  
* 
  
     

Alex28
PetalB
Lucy lou
Piglet Price
Erika
Babyfish

*Our turn next - The Baster Addicts !*

Mez
Nicola1 
**********
Topsham
Keemjay 
Aliso1-going again soon
Alicat
mimhg--going in April
Claireabelle--trying naturally for a while
Nikita - 
HollyC -break until August
BunBun 
CR 
Cindy - going again in Feb
Aliday
Cherub75 - having ovarian drilling
Kristin M
Donna Taylor -break until August
Marielou - starting april
Sara13 awaiting af
Leah
LizH - talking to cons re IVF
Le
Rachaelj
Gilly2
g 
Gwen - trying naturally
Bolts - next month
Claribel
Greeners - going April
Skinnybint-going next month
VIL & Moosey
JessP--off to IVF
Lilly2K3 off to IVF
Jodsterrun-- Going to IVF may
CathyA--deciding on IVF

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments


----------



## Candy

Kim, not sure if u will be up to checking in, just want you to know I am thinking of you today


----------



## Candy

Molly, sorry to hear you have been feeling down, its only natural with so much riding on this, its about time your luck changed, praying for your miracle Friday, all my love


----------



## keemjay

only got a sec but just wantd to send a HUGE  to Donna- so sorry for you
take care sweetie 

kj x

thanks candy, your an angel


----------



## Holly C

Good morning all

Donna - I hope you are feeling a little stronger today.  From all the messages you can see how much we all care and are here for you hun  

Lucy Lou - I'm sorry to hear your news - I hope the sunshine helped to ease the pain of it here's a big   for you both.  

Lilly - felt terrible about your cat dissappearing for a month!  So glad it worked out ok in the end!!  Fortunately it's quite rural where we are and he knows his boundaries - he's like a supermarket trolly on a magnetic strip and won't go any further   

KJ - definitely thinking of you all today.  I hope it won't be too painful going over it all again 

Lovely Meg - Thank you for the list - it all looks right to me.  Now you take it easy -  will be thinking of you when you have your scan.  It was I who read My Sister's Keeper - I finished it on the day I found out about my BFN - what a howler!!  Fantastic tho xxx

Julie - think we need some very perky jokes today!!  

Laters all
H xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Abby Carter

Just wanted to say hi to all you girls - I don't post much on this thread now but always pop in to see how you all are. And what a fabulous morning it is - well, for us, anyhow,   as we've been waiting for a 'wet morning' so our builder can come and fix the ceiling above the boiler, which is slowly falling in!!

Just looked at AussieMeg's wonderful list, and RachaelMD, I notice that we end up testing within two days of each other (after starting out together back in October)! Hope all's going well with you.

And Donna, I second the emotion in Julie's wise words. I had a second negative on IUI back in November and it hit me the worst of any of all this. But somehow you move on, and what's important is to use the time in between tx to get your strength back, and have fun with your DH so that the rest of the journey is much more bearable. Here's a   to add to all the other lovely ones you've been sent.

Abby
x


----------



## Lucy Lou

oh Donna, just read your news, i'm soooo sorry, i understand exactly how you are feeling, i spent last tuesday on the verge of tears, while putting on a presentation to 360 people! - but by the time i got to Portugal wed am it was all a bit more in perspective.

I'm with babyfish's suggestion, when you feel ready to give it another go, which i am sure you will. We are having one final go this month, to be honest i'm almost desperate to get this over with so i can give my body a break from the clomid etc. i know i'm turning into a  

Who was it on here talking about green & blacks chocolate with cherrys in it?? - i saw some last night in sainsburys and purely for research purpose's i bought some,  i finished off the bar this morning for my breakfast! - cant blame all this weight gain on the pills!!

big hugs to you Donna, look after your DH, you will get there one day

Lots of love to all you other girlies

Lucy Louxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MollyW

Morning girlies!

Firstly,  to Donna & DH. So sorry for you both. The others are right, it WILL get better with time - and the break will do you both good and you will re-charge your batteries and even though its hard you'll be better for it when you go again...

Lucy Lou -  to you too. I'm sorry I missed your post about your negative. You are so brave standing there and doing a presentation to all those people after the BFN...  respect!

Kim - thinking of you all today at the inquest. Hope it helps to give you some answers and isn't too traumatic sweetheart...    Thanks for the positive thoughts too...

Abby - hope you are staying sane on this 2ww. You sound nice and chirpy!  

Good luck for testing Kayse - whenever you decide to do it... 

Good luck for the scan today Petal. Hoping those extra follies don't grow any bigger.... 

Kristin - good luck for the jab and the basting... 

Thanks Candy for all the positive vibes!  I can't believe you are already at the top of Aussie's mummies-to-be list! 

And Aussie - thanks for the yummy bubby thoughts!  Good luck for the scan on Monday. The morning sickness sounds like an excellent sign!

I was so knackered yesterday I went to bed at 6.30pm  Was only meant to be for a little kip, but woke at 11.30pm then went straight back to sleep till 7. But I still feel tired...ugh.

 to BunBun. Hope you are doing okay sweetie...

 to everyone...
Love Molly


----------



## mandaW

Hi,

i`m a newwy on the thread, but just wanted to say that i`m thinking of you Donna, keep smiling and keep posting.

Wanted to introduce you all to my baby dog- Chloe (aka miss. babs- why I don`t know but she suits it)

And also a big thank you to Julie, who found me as a Newbie with PMT and sent me to the thread!!! Love your jokes xxxx


----------



## MollyW

Cute doggie Manda.  You will fit right in here - loads of us have pets.
Cats, dogs and even a couple of Chinchillas!

Also meant to say welcome to Twinkle Eyes...  

Morning also to ********** - hope the AF pains don't get too bad honey...  and the lovely Holly   - where would we be without you both!

Molly
x


----------



## mandaW

Hope Twinkle Eyes lets us know how she gets on today- 8 am wasn`t it??

Miss babs is at the groomers this morning so i`ll have to go and get her in a mo- they even put dog deodorant on her--arrgggghhh- DH thinks I am going quite mad- I blame it on the pills!!


P.S just tried an aero caramel, naughty but very nice mmmmmmmmmm

P.P.S hi Molly, lovely to meet you

xxx


----------



## mandaW

Just a quick question.... DH went to get our menogon, needles etc from the hospital ready for this months darts session... and they gave us pink needles and green ones. We got a bit confused (not like us hahahaha) which we use when. Any ideas??


xxxx


----------



## mandaW

Yes, the pink ones are bigger- we got confused as last time we only got one size- the big ones!!!! No wonder I had a backside like J-LO (either that or the caramel aeros!!) 

So we mix with the big ones and inject with the smaller

thanks Julie you are an angel
xxxx


----------



## Holly C

Oh Manda - poor you!! Yep - you need the big ones for drawing up and the small ones for injecting.  I can't believe you were only given big ones - ouch!! Shame on your clinic and not explaining it all to you throughly!  Miss Babs is v v cute - is that her name cos she looks like Babs Windsor??  

Oh Molly - the weekend really took it out of you!  Just what you needed a good long snooze.  Hopefully the benefits will kick in soon and you'll be bouncing about again  

Julie - you're our little ray of   - battling on with your AF pains yet you can still think of us and make us giggle.  Hope AF's not going to be too much of a wicked witch this month - good that at least the next round is closer    Oooh Smudgey's the best!  What a cool cat!

Wow Lucy - what an absolute trooper you are to have done that presentation.  Boy - what a courageous woman - respect!

Petal and Twinkle - looking forward to updates from you both.

How are the new girls going with injecting/scans etc?  PP you've been v v quiet?  

Abby - good luck for your 2ww!!  I remember popping in before I officially joined this thread and read all you've recently been through.  I hope it's all going to work out beautifully for you this cycle  

Well I've been putting it off for a couple of weeks but have decided I should get a temp job until August..... not over the moon about doing it but needs must and all that....  will update my CV today and perhaps drop it off here and there tomorrow.... maybe.....after gym... if I get time... before yoga....ha!

H xxxxxxx


----------



## jodsterrun

Hi guys,
Just waiting to go to the airport to pick up DH.  Don't tell him, but I would much rather sleep than go to the airport, but I do this for him, because I know he would come to pick me up.  Nasty wife, aren't I?

As for whether I have ovulated or not.  You'd think I'd know by now, wouldn't you?
My temperature hasn't risen like it normally does, and I have a face full of zits.  This isn't usual for this stage of the month, but who knows what is going on?
I give up with this fertility stuff.  It's too hard trying to guess what is going on.

Anyway, must watch some crap TV when I really should be doing some work for a course I have next week.
Jodi


----------



## Aliday

Hi everone.
   Love the koala and Asda jokes julie

I'm so sorry Donna and Lucy   . Think positive and realise that WHEN you become parents it will be all the sweeter for it.

Petal hope your scan was ok   

Good luck to kayse ,testing next 
and molly Fri   
and other 2 wwaiters ,MJW,Kristin,Rachealmd and misty.
We are about due some BFP
Hi also to newbie twinkle eyes and manda

Jodi ,Sydney sounds fab , 
sometimes I have a really long cycle . Sometimes you just can't tell what's happening .
I'm sure it will be good to have hubbie home. 

ck6, About me i have good days and bad days, but seem very irritable lately.
How long before you felt like you again?
If ever?

Speak to you all soon.
Anymore shopping Kim?
Still painting Laurie? 
Aliday


----------



## jodsterrun

***** time coming up.

Do some friends just drive you nuts?  Just spoke to my friend who I was at boarding school with.  I went to a girls boarding school, and I have to say that I really don't feel now as though we all have a normal relationship at all.

Anyway, she has 2 kids, and means well, but can be completely self centred.  I find out through her that another of our friends is pregnant.  20 weeks, and I spoke to her 4 weeks ago, and she didn't tell me.  She is a pain at the best of times.  For some strange reason loves to keep a secret, but is the biggest gossip in the world.

Sorry to complain about my school friends, but I really don't seem to have much in common with them at all any more.  

Even though none of you probably want to hear it, thanks for listening, even if you don't read it.
Jodi


----------



## jodsterrun

Thanks Julie,
Even though I'm not glad to hear about your gossip friends, I am glad to know it's not just me.  Sometimes I get so jacked off with them.  Some of them are openly cutting about my career, and that really hurts as I worked extremely hard to get where I am.

Anyway, that is only one set of friends, and most of the others couldn't be better.  Just rang one of them and she is great.

I hope all of you have more supportive friends.  You guys, even though I only know you on-line are all more supportive than some of my boarding school ex-friends.
Thanks, Jodi


----------



## ck6

hi aliday.... i think i mostly blocked it out, actually this site is helping me with this...have nagging doubts about did i do the right thing, but for us, it really was only option. i do feel quite a fraud as i do have children, and you have to concentrate on them, as they had been excited about a new baby coming, we told them we'd lost the baby not termination !!! it is still quite fresh for you  xxx..... i could write a book about nasty women, i separted 2nd  husband and some woman in village just spread nasty gossip about me, that was over four years ago, she's still at it, two people recently came up and asked if i was pregnant.. . god if only they knew what i was up to !!! even asked if i was expecting twins... quite upsetting as i'd just got third bfn. ... obviously some people have nothing in their lives....


----------



## jodsterrun

Thanks Julie,
I like that one.
You are a fantastic one for cheering people up.  Already feeling a lot more light-hearted.
I will try and remember a joke for you.
Thinking, thinking......
Jodi


----------



## ERIKA

Wow, so much to catch up on again..............
Donna - So sorry to hear about your   Sending you lots of    Please stay   hun your dream will come true it's just a matter of when. We will all help you through the lows it's what mates are for.
Holly - I have 2 dogs & a stray cat who adopted me (yes he bounced through my kitchen window 3 years ago & has been there since) & the cat always comes with me when I walk the dogs   They look so funny, walking in a line minature yorkie at the front, big heinz 57 in the middle, ginger tom at the back!!! Good luck with job hunt.
Molly - I really am all over the place with my new treatment & don't know if I'm on my   or my elbow at the moment!! Sending you lots of      for Friday.
Jodi - Glad you had a great time in Sydney. I know what you mean about friends too. I've got some great ones & then others who drive me nuts   I find that I feel closer & get more support from the girls on this site & I'm grateful for that. We understand each other because we are all going through the same experience & I guess it gives us a special bonding.
Kristin - God you're moving on girl   How was the trigger shot?? Wishing you lots of good luck for basting tomorrow.
Kayse -   for testing tomorrow.
Manda - Hello   & welcome. I'm new too. I had injection training on Saturday & like Julie said the thick ones (mine were pink) are used for drawing the fluid & the fine ones (yellow in my case) are for injecting.
Megan - Have you read Baby Trail? It's about a woman going through fertility treatment & is so true to life but very   
Julie - Being a newbie I've only just realised you had a miscarriage. I'm so sorry to hear that   I hope that it's second time lucky for you & that the next 4 weeks fly by. And you spend your time cheering us up   
 Lucylou, Kim, Alliday, CK6, Petal and anyone else I've missed.
I had my CD9 scan today & not much happening everything too small, too thin   I've had to inject today & another on Friday. Back at the hospital Saturday for another scan & if things were as they needed to be I would be basted Monday. Keep your fingers crossed for me.
Erica.xx


----------



## babyfish

Hi ladies.
Julie - hilarious.  Just sent some more over to the USA!  Should have him smiling - thank you x

TOXIC people is what I call them.   Those 'friends' who seem to delight in others misfortune or delight in telling you something that they know might upset you!  We've all got toxic people in our lives - they're everywhere - so Jodi, you are not alone.  My feeling is this... get rid of 'em!  Cut 'em off!  Who's got time for it?  Haven't we all got enought **** to deal with right now apart from having to deal with their poisonous undercurrents upsetting us?  Keep the special ones close and nurture them but lose the toxics that's what I say!    !!  

Rant over with - think I'll get on with the washing now.


----------



## Holly C

Baby Fish - I like that - toxic people!  And your advice is spot on - try to cut them out of your life if you can otherwise they just wear you down - they are also energy sappers.

Good luck for tomorrow Kayse          really really hope you get a BFP!!

Kristin - hope you and DH are ready for tomorrow and heaps of      for basting!!

Petal - sweets how did you get on today??  All those follies in order and will basting go ahead after all??  I do hope so    

Twinkle Eyes - hope you join us over here soon.  Hopefully you've got your list ready for the con    

Erika - don't fret yet pet!  It's amazing how they grow with another couple of jabs!  Drink lots of water as that helps and focus on them growing deliciously.      My c/s told me about one patient who took ages the first time round but they got there in the end - I think it was Day 21 before they could finally baste.  So long you are being monitored carefully it should all be fine.  Thanks for positive re job - don't expect miracle announcements any time soon as I keep getting cold feet about it!!

Good tele tonite!!  Desperate Housewives - yipee!  

Holly (who really should get a life   xxxxxx


----------



## mandaW

Babyfish I like that too-`Toxic People`- yacky who needs them!!!!!! My best friend has turned out to be one of those, she thinks I should count myself lucky to have found a DH!!!! The cheek, honestly- she doesnt have to wash his socks hahahahaha

All my love, hugs and snugs to everyone for tomorrow- what a busy day.

Thanks julie for the jokes, will endevour (is that how you spell it??) to send a joke out

Manda xx


----------



## Kristin M

Toxic people - yep, I can relate to that.

Erica, don't be downhearted, I'm sure everything will come along nicely.  My follicles came along a bit too quick to be honest, I don't feel ready yet!  Will keep everything crossed for you (well not everything, lol). 

Trigger shot was a bit ouch.    I'm half tempted to do a HPT, just to see if I get a  from the HCG......... how sad is that?  I just want to see that BFP!


----------



## mandaW

have found a joke... if you like it let me know..this is a taster of how bad it gets....

This is a comment made by an NBC commentator at the summer olympics.......Tennis commentator " One of the reasons Andy is playing so well is that, before the final round, his wife takes out his balls and kisses them....Oh my god, what have I just said"


I thought that one was quite appropriate


xxxxxx


----------



## Aliday

Hi all. 
Toxic people I like that my supposed best friend was like that - only interested in herself and wuld spend hours on the telephone with her problems- when i had a miscarriage i did't hear from her for 2 weeks!!! . Since then I have ditched her apart from occasional  social gathering - best thing I ever did. They definately do sap your energy.Other friends have been really good , you find out who your REAL friends are when you're in trouble. Let's ditch 'em all   
ck6 have sent you a personal message


----------



## kayse

Hi there,

Thk you all for your messages of support and positive energy ... feel really nervous having to do HPT at home cos the last two ICSI treatments I had was followed by blood tests and so you had to wait for the phonecall ... just as bad I suppose!  I wish I could say I felt positive about the whole thing but I just don't know and I am sure I'm now feeling that AF is on its way.

Anyway, I will be in contact at some stage tomorrow either way.

Thx again ... 

Kayse x


----------



## Holly C

Just a quickie - KJ have just seen the news.  Hope today went ok - not sure if you will be totally happy with the outcome but I'm hoping it's given closure of a kind.  Your friends Steve and Tracey looked like they were coping very well but I'm sure it's been a tough time for all putting on brave faces. It was lovely to see baby Marcus.  

Take care
Hxxxx


----------



## petal b

hi ladies hope you are all well,thanks holly c

well had scan today and three have not grown and two have so basting is on friday,thank god ,i thought that  was it for this go.have one at 17 and the other one is a bit smaller (not as good as last time ,
three good ones, but nurse said that every month is different,but i don't care ,thank god we can still go ahead

i do find it weird that you start of with five and really end up with one but am lucky to have one so fingers crossed


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi ladies,

Thank you for all your kind words, sad to say you guys are all I have right now.
Phoned hospital (well asked DH to do it) They said if I haven't had AF by end of the week that I should do another HPT. But not holding out much hope.
Feeling reall down and ill so I'm sure this will be a horrid AF when she decieds to arrive.
Nurse also said that she would talk to the doctors and that maybe whenever we feel ready to start treatment again we should give a medicated cycle ago! not really sure hoe I feel about that, If it gives us more of a chance then great but not sure I can see the point in giving myself drugs to make me ovulate and etc when I do that fine on my own.
Not even sure what drugs I would be using or side effects.

Thanks again for all your support and kind words you have all had me in tears in quite a few occasions.
wish my other friends could be as understanding and supportive. Can feel myself pulling away from my friends because they just aren't there for me but then I'm left with no one.

sorry for rambeling and sorry in advances as I think I iwll be a little needy for a while.

KJ - hope you are ok, don't reallly know what to say but I have been thinking about you this week hun, hope you got through it ok xxx

Kayse -  wishing you loads of luck  

love you all sorry for not doing more personals

Donna xx


----------



## jess p

Hang on in there Donna - take some time out & give yourself some time before you make any decisions. We're all behind you!  

I've not been about much recently cos dreading my ivf appt - just can't get my head around it all & almost resigned myself to not having kids so now a bit scared to get my hopes up again! Aaagh, this really does your head in!

KJ - have been thinking of you.  I don't know the situation but understand it involves the loss of a little boy of close friends of yours - I just can't imagine how painful that must be for all of you - really puts my problems into perspective.
I'm sure you've been a fantastic support to your friends but I'm sure that's been pretty exhausting & emotional for you too - really hope you're ok - you've had a tough few months, hope the holiday helps get you back on the right tracks.  

Hi Holly - I'm hooked on "juicing" now thanks to you! I had 2 whole pineapples yesterday - delicious!!  

Molly - really wishing you the very best of luck! You've been so supportive of everyone else, let's hope this time is "it" for you.  

Julie - thanks for all the great jokes - you've really helped cheer me up over the last few days - I've just crept on here to read the jokes!  You are a real gem! Can't believe you're only 5' 2 - you look like a leggy bird in your pic! (Don't really know how as we can't actually see your legs!!).  With all that chocolate you eat you should be 5' 2 round the middle!!  

Jodi - hope you get a natural BFP - I know it's unlikely but this whole IF thing is so unpredictable it could happen! Anyway, I hope DH appreciated the flying doctor visit!   

Good luck to all the newbies - one of you must be hogging the BFP cos we've not had one for a while!!

Hi to everyone else,

Jess xx


----------



## AussieMeg

Kim--I hope things went ok today.Have been thinking of you all

Hi to Holly and Molly, VIL and Moosey, Lilly and Aliday, Jodi. Rachaelmd, Laurie,babyfish and all the other girls who I ahve forgotten tomention but are in my thoughts. 

Welcome Manda and good luck for Friday Erika. I am always a slow responder so don't be worried that things were small they eventually get there

Julie terribly offended by the koala joke...  

Welcome Manda good luck with the needles and Best of luck with testing Kayse and good luck with Basting petalb (Don't forget they will prob grow between 2 and 4 mm by Friday)

Krisitm M Step away from the pee sticks   

Lots and lots of love. I am off to acupuncture today and can't wait

Megan


----------



## petal b

donna sorry you are feeling down at the moment and that you feel so alone,but you have us if thats any help and we are all here for you

aussiemeg nurse said that the other one won't get to right size by friday because i am not having any more drugs now because they don't want the 17 one to get any bigger it may grow abit but not much.but you know what they say that it only takes one.

mandy hope things are well with you and everything is going well

erika good luck for friday and hope they grow bigger for you fingers crossed

just grown my first lot of wheat grass got it from the juicer place(sorry can't remember who told me about it)how much do you take a day,and can i take it do you think that i can start taking it now did not want to over do it


----------



## kayse

Morning,

Might as well get it over and done with early ... afraid ours was a   ... what a surprise!  Sorry, for the sarcasm but that's how I feel right now.  

Going to keep busy today so booking some flights for a holiday in June and then off to meet some friends for lunch and a large glass of wine!

Good luck to all especially those testing soon and I will be back in touch shortly.

Have a good day.

Kayse

PS.  Sorry for no personals just yet.


----------



## ck6

sorry to hear about your bfn kayse sending you   xxxxx


----------



## AussieMeg

Oh Kayse..sorry to hear your news. Don't drink too much at lunch and I hope you bask in the girls' friendship

Love
Megan


----------



## *looby*

Julie,
What would i do without you to cheer my mornings !! Thankyou

Molly - Fingers crossed for tomorrow   

Sorry to hear of the BFN's    

Sending Good Luck &   to you all
Lots of Love 
Looby xxx


----------



## Candy

New home ladies, may all your dreams come true.

Fingers crossed Molly


----------



## Candy

Sorry to hear some of the negative results, hoping that there is still a chance for you Donna

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=27296.new#new


----------



## keemjay

morning guys 
wow youve been chatting alot the last couple of days!!
cant remember half of it now!!

thanks for everyones thoughts for yesterday, it was a tough day and emotional, but ok. press and photographers everywhere but our friends coped brilliantly. and of course max was the star of it all as he is the one good thing that has happnened since  odd verdict but the only possible one under the circumstances. i wont bore you with the details cos its not very nice but the coroner couldnt rule unlawful killing cos despite the evidence he couldnt say 'beyond all reasonable doubt' ( ie its a legal hitch unfortunately) that the car that was seen by witnesses driving like a maniac at 100mph and tailgating etc was the one that crashed into our friends car  he didnt want to record accidental as it would have upset everyone and wouldnt have honoured the lives that were lost and clearly the car that hit was speeding and prob WAS the one seen earlier. so he recorded a 'narrative verdict' which is a brief desprition of how each person died and under what circumstances. all a bit strange but i think the best all round. luckily we were spared the horrific details as most of that was done in a meeting in jan which we didnt attend. we do know most of it already though. the papers are making a lot of a cannabis link but tho the driver HAD taken it at some point they couldnt say when as it hangs around in the system and there wasnt much of it anyway. he wasnt drunk tho which is a relief.
anyway, enough of that....

only 4 days till we go to lanzarote!!! think we all really need it now

kayse - sorry about your bfn  enjoy that glass of vino 

julie - you'd better cut down on the choc if your gonna have to sell your body 

big  to the newbies

best get on, got washing etc to get done and my seeds arrived yesterday so might do some planting too

laters all

kj  

ps thank god i just copied this cos when i went to post the  candy had started a new thread. phew!!!


----------



## Candy

Opps Kim, does that mean I have to chcek to see if your or Molly are online b4 I post.

Glad you had copied it as its not the sort of thing you want to have to write twice, I am glad you are ok despite the last few days.

Not long till your holiday, hope you both have a fbulous tiem and really get some quality time together.

Candy x


----------



## babyfish

Morning!

Sorry I forgot to say thank you the other day to all of you who responded about the follicles question.  So 'thank you' very much. You've really cleared that up for me.  I have my first scan tomorrow morning for the 2nd round of IUI.  So back on the roller-coaster again.

Kayse - so terribly sorry about BFN.  Sending you   and  .  Thinking of you.

Donna - didn't get back to you regarding the 'cysts and interview' question.  I would say that you didn't want to mention it in an interview situation as you didn't feel comfortable talking about something so personal particularly when you didn't know if you were going to even get the job at that stage.  Also, it's such a minor amount of time to take off (if it's even necessary) that you thought it best to discuss it as you are now.  Thank you for being sooooo understanding and soooo sorry if it causes any inconvenience.  Love my job blah blah blah.  ....... You'll be fine!  I would be very suprised if they make a fuss.  If they want a doctor's note (highly unlikely) you can ask the doctor/consultant/nurse how you could go about getting an ambiguous note for work and I'm sure they'd be very helpful.

Second point - friends and feeling isolated.  It's ok to push your friends away. IF they're good ones, they'll be there when you're feeling emotionally stronger and ready to let them in.  It's not entirely their fault that they're not being as supportive as you'd have hoped.  Some people are better at it than others.  The thing is - it's massive to you, but they couldn't possibly begin to comprehend how you're feeling unless they've been there too - and I'm assuming they haven't?  We understand, because we're all in the same boat just at varying degrees, so it's easier. I'm also assuming that they are young like you, but probably not as mature (please understand I don't want to sound patronising).  But you are young and you're married and 'settled'.  Are they?

I haven't told either of my best friends and they are both amazing people.  But one of them - although she'd make all the right noises and say all the right things - it would just come out the wrong way (do you know what I mean?) She's also pregnant with her 2nd so she couldn't possibly understand the emotions that I have right now.  The other friend has just split up from her husband after 3 years of marriage and she was absolutely desperate for a baby (worse than me).  Thankfully, she didn't get pregnant as the marriage fell apart - but you can imagine that she's now single and back 'out there' and really doesn't need to hear about my crap. 

So, Donna, that leaves our NBF's.*  Here on the FF message board.  How lovely to know that even though we can't see each other's faces (apart from Julie - and what a lovely face it is too  ) or hear each other's voices, we're all here for each other.  

Big love to you and all.


----------



## babyfish

* NBF (New Best Friend)

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Morning lovelies!

Julie - great ape joke!!  Your chat with DP sounds really good.  Nice to know you have options for the future - but let's hope you won't be needing them     

Kayse- so sorry to hear of your BFN - really really disappointing news.  I hope you are both ok.  Take good care of both of you and pop back when you feel ready  

Petal - excellent that it's all ok and YES!  It does only take one     to you babes!!

Donna - thinking of you my love and hope you will be feeling stronger soon  

KJ - feeling terrible as I got baby Max's name mixed up - so sorry!  Sounds like you are ready for that holiday now after such a tough time.  Big cuddles!

Jess P - really nice to hear from you yesterday!  Don't leave us - we'll miss you!!  Great news on the juicing!  I'm sitting here with a pear, watermelon and ginger - delicious!!

Babyfish - you are a lovely person - what a nice post.

Apologies for missing off any other personals - I'm a bit crap when it's a new thread.

Off out to dinner tonight after an appointment with our acupuncturist.  He's the nicest man eva and we're going to have a chat about how he thinks we can improve DH's immune system.  DH lost a stone while he was ill so he's not looking as 'manly' as usual poor love...  Saturday I'm going to a nutrition course and cooking open day - should be good!

Loads of        to Molly!!

Love yous!
H xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babyfish

Thanks Holly. xxx

YAY to the fairy song!!!!!!


----------



## mandaW

Morning, morning ,morning girls, and a big g`day to aussiemeg- great to meet you, and you too petal b!!

Donna, keep positive and happy, petal is right were all hear for you.

Erika good luck tday hun, and good luck 2m for your scan babyfish- you sound soooo sweet. 

Kayse, i`m so sorry about your BFN, enjoy a big big big glass of vino collapso!!!!

Hope I havnt missed anybody out.

What a miserable rainy day, not good for our spirits, except in julie land...what a great poem....D


----------



## MollyW

Kim - hunny, have pm'd you  

Kayse - so very sorry to read about your negative.  Hope the lunch with your friends goes some way to easing the pain....

Babyfish - what a lovely post.    And Donna, sorry you're feeling so down. We are all here for you...  

Manda - I'm sorry but I had to   at the thought of you jabbing with the BIG needles! Your poor   !

Holly - good luck with the job-hunting.   Has your DH tried Co-enzyme Q10? I sent my Mum some info on it y'day for my Dad (re. high blood pressure) my DP is taking it for sperm count (which has improved) and there is evidence it can help boost immune system & fight cancer too...I know it sounds a bit of a wonder-drug (well wonder-suppplement), but you never know...I'll pm you the article if you like....

Julie - your DP sounds adorable... What a sweetie... that will take a bit of pressure off you. You were SO close last time, so hopefully you won't need the IVF, but it's great to know the option's there if you do. And as for giving up chocolate   - I don't think so!

Good luck with the basting Petal. 

Thanks for the  vibes, Looby, Jess, Kim,Candy and Holly... Not long now  

Love to you all,
Molly
x


----------



## ERIKA

Morning all
Babyfish - I'm totally with you on the friends thing  what a great message. Try as they might they don't understand because they are not going through the same experience. We all have the same goal   just different problems in getting there & that's why we feel like friends even though we've never met. I think the site is great & don't know how I'd get through all this without it. I love the idea of NBF's.
Holly - Thanks for advice. Although I've been on Clomid   for 7mths I've never been given blood tests or scans etc so I don't know what are good or bad results. I'm sure you girls will advise me. Trying to drink plenty of water. Hope you're ok   
Kristin - Wishing you lots of   for today hope everything goes to plan. So the trigger shot is something to look forward to then   
Kayse -   sorry to hear you got a BFN. Good idea to keep busy. Enjoy your lunch & treat yourself to a couple of   you deserve it.
Petal - Wishing you lots of   for basting tomorrow.
Donna - Sorry you're feeling so low but you've got your friends on the site to help you through this horrible time   As for drugs, I was prescribed Clomid (100mg) for 6mths despite the fact that I ov'd naturally & had regular periods. I was told I might as well "increase my chances". I've had a 2mth break & am now taking them again as part of IUI.
Julie - Great that you have such an understanding DP. We forget how much it effects them sometimes. I had a good, open, honest chat with mine at the weekend & was shocked to find out how he felt about alot of it. They just bottle things up don't they. Nice to know you've got IVF as an option but fingers crossed that you get your   before that & won't need it. Great poem by the way   
Kim -   Sounds like you've been through the most traumatic time. Hope you have a fab holiday & get to recharge those batteries. I'm dead jealous I love Lanzarote.
Manda -   how are you doing hun hope you've got those neddles sorted!
Molly -      for tomorrow, everything crossed.
 Jess, Megan, Loubylou & everyone else hope you're all ok.
Erica.xx


----------



## mandaW

Thank you Molly, I`m glad my needle incident made you giggle- DH`s dart skills have improved no end since our traetment...I wonder why     


Julie.....you crack me up. Want another sports quote?


----------



## mandaW

Weightlifting commentator...."This is Gregoriava from Bulgaria. I saw her snatch this morning during her warm up and it was amazing"

Dressage commentator....."this is really a lovely horse and I speak from personal experience since I once mounted her mother."


Hey look i`m a junior member!!! Woo Hoo !!!


----------



## keemjay

tonight i'm gonna drink to NBF's *and * OBF's (old cos i've been here too bl00dy long )   

babyfish - some of us have our pics in the gallery,so you can see our ugly mugs, cant remember who but def me and candy - who else wants to add theirs?

kj x


----------



## keemjay

my turn for a joke - mizz just sent it to me

A HUSBAND IS AT HOME WATCHING A FOOTBALL GAME WHEN HIS WIFE INTERRUPTS,

"HONEY, COULD YOU FIX THE LIGHT IN THE HALLWAY? IT'S BEEN FLICKERING FOR WEEKS NOW"

HE LOOKS AT HER AND SAYS ANGRILY;

"FIX THE LIGHT, NOW? DOES IT LOOK LIKE I HAVE AN ELECTRICIANS LOGO PRINTED ON MY FOREHEAD? I DON'T THINK SO!"

THE WIFE ASKS,

"WELL THEN, COULD YOU FIX THE FRIDGE DOOR? IT WON'T CLOSE RIGHT."

TO WHICH HE REPLIED,

"FIX THE FRIDGE DOOR? DOES IT LOOK LIKE I HAVE HOTPOINT WRITTEN ON MY FOREHEAD? I DON'T THINK SO."

FINE, SHE SAYS,

"THEN YOU COULD AT LEAST FIX THE STEPS TO THE FRONT DOOR?" THEY'RE ABOUT TO BREAK."

"I'M NOT A DAMN CARPENTER AND I DON'T WANT TO FIX THE STEPS", HE SAYS. "DOES IT LOOK LIKE I HAVE WOODIES DIY WRITTEN ON MY FOREHEAD? I DON'T THINK SO. I'VE HAD ENOUGH OF YOU. I'M GOING TO THE BAR!!! "

SO HE GOES TO THE BAR AND DRINKS FOR A COUPLE OF HOURS. HE STARTS TO FEEL GUILTY ABOUT HOW HE TREATED HIS WIFE, AND DECIDES TO GO HOME AND HELP OUT. AS HE WALKS INTO THE HOUSE HE NOTICES THE STEPS ARE ALREADY FIXED. AS HE ENTERS THE HOUSE, HE SEES THE HALL LIGHT IS WORKING. AS HE GOES TO GET A BEER, HE NOTICES THE FRIDGE DOOR IS FIXED. 

"HONEY", HE ASKS, "HOW'D ALL THIS GET FIXED?"

SHE SAID,

"WELL, WHEN YOU LEFT I SAT OUTSIDE AND CRIED. JUST THEN A NICE YOUNG MAN ASKED ME WHAT WAS WRONG, AND I TOLD HIM. HE OFFERED TO DO ALL THE REPAIRS, AND ALL I HAD TO DO WAS EITHER GO TO BED WITH HIM OR BAKE A CAKE."

HE SAID,

"SO WHAT KIND OF CAKE DID YOU BAKE HIM?"

SHE REPLIED,

"HELLOOOOO.......DO YOU SEE DELIA SMITH WRITTEN ON MY FOREHEAD? I DON'T THINK SO!"


----------



## mandaW

love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mandaW

Ok, so a couple have been married forever and ever and need to spice up their love lives, so the husband asks his wife can they do it Wheelbarrow style.

"Wheelbarrow style?" she replies what that??.

" well, you know, you go on all fours and I lift you up from behind etc...etc.."

"oh" she replies finally getting his meaning...................

............"well ok, but for gods sake don`t push me past my mothers house- she`ll kill me" !!!!


----------



## mandaW

Love it love it love it!!

Am trying to think of another one as I hoover...


----------



## mandaW

A little paper bag was feeling unwell, so he took himself off to the 
doctors.

"Doctor, I don't feel too good," said the little paper bag.

"Hmm, you look OK to me," said the Doctor, "but I'll do a blood test and see 
what that shows, come back and see me in a couple of days."

The little paper bag felt no better when he got back for the results.

"What's wrong with me?" asked the little paper bag.

"I'm afraid you are HIV positive!" said the doctor.

"No, I can't be - I'm just a little paper bag!" said the little paper bag.

"Have you been having unprotected sex?" asked the doctor.

"NO, I can't do things like that - I'm just a little paper bag!"

"Well have you been sharing needles with other intravenous drug users?" 
asked the doctor.

"NO, I can't do things like that - I'm just a little paper
bag!"

"Perhaps you've been abroad recently and required a jab or a Blood 
transfusion?" queried the doctor.

"NO, I don't have a passport - I'm just a little paper bag!"

"Well", said the doctor, "are you in a homosexual relationship?"

"NO! I told you I can't do things like that, I'm just a little paper bag

"Then there can be only one explanation." said the doctor










this is good - wait for it ... .... .... .... .... ....














"Your mother must have been a carrier"


----------



## babyfish

I am laughing out loud - (how sad!).  Great jokes.  Off out now to take 95 year old DH's Grandma out for food shopping.  Bless her. Otherwise she'd get on the bus! Better, safer and quicker in the car is what I tell her - It's my good deed for the week.  

Catch you later.


----------



## cathyA

Hi girls,

Sooooo busy this week and can't keep up with the post I'm afraid, so I'll just say a big   to everyone.

KJ - have a fab hols - bring the sun back please!    

Molly   - when's test day?

Have we heard anymore from Laurie?

I'll just let you all know that I've booked our first IVF appt for May 4th - don't really know what's happening then - and haven't asked in case I don't like it!

Love you all loads

Cathy


----------



## keemjay

hey twinnie 

lol at you not wanting to know whats gonna happen at your appt - ostrich syndrome??
was thinking about you earlier when loooking at all my seed packets, thinking how behind i am and how all yours are prob poking thru by now 
going to do some planting later if it stops drizzling, want to do it b4 hols....

shall we just re-name this thread the 'IUI joke board with occasional chat'  
kj x


----------



## ERIKA

Thanks Julie, Manda & Kim I've     loads this morning & am struggling to do any work at all!! 
Cathy - Wishing you all the very best for the 4th May   you must be very nervous but excited too.
Erica.xx


----------



## cathyA

Still here girls even though sooooooo busy!!!

Yep you can call me an ostrich! Don't think this appt requires any removal of orange (or any other colour) knickers! 

The toms are poking through KJ, and there are some pots, parsnips and onions in the ground but other than that not much happening except weeds. Must get organised at the weekend. Have you heard of the Organic Gardening Catalogue? you can order it on the HDRA website - think its www.HDRA.org.uk. Organic seeds and some really good selections at good prices. I always use them.

Must get on now....... must get on now!


----------



## Kristin M

Hi all 

Well I'm now officially on a 2WW - woooohooooo!  Although I've got a feeling it's going to be even more agonising than the 10 million non-IUI 2WWs I've already had......

First IUI was an interesting experience (with an acupuncture needle in my ear and a crystal in my bra.... hey, nobody can say I'm not trying!   )

Good luck to all the IUI girls!


----------



## jodsterrun

You guys have been so busy.
Fantastic jokes, laughing my head off here.

GRIEFMEISTER!  Instead of toxic friends, that's what I call friends who are toxic.  I agree, cut them out of your life.  It is just too short for that kind of trouble.

I have a confession to make about my toxic friend.  After I picked DH up from airport, I told him how annoyed I was that she hadn't told me about being pregnant.  It turns out she sent an e-mail 2-3 weeks ago, but DH was trying to protect me from being upset at the time, and deleted the e-mail.  He did tell me, but I wasn't listening obviously.

So, all that cursing and swearing about my friend, who still is quite toxic, but not for a good reason on this occassion.

I just have to tell you all about the coolest computer trick.  I have a Mac Powerbook, which I absolutely love!!  Anyway, I have a friend in Sydney who I can talk to through ichat (actually talk through the computer, for free).  It's so cool.  Does everybody else do this?  I just think it's great.

Byt the way, DH doesn't want me to call him that anymore, as he thinks it stands for D**k head!  Trust him to think of that.

Jess, thanks for wishing for a natural BFP for me.  I wouldn't love anything more than to avoid IVF.
Unfortunately it really seems unlikely.
Enough babbling for the moment.
Jodi


----------



## keemjay

Kristin - sending you lots of     for yor 2ww hope you are taking it easy this afternoon....

jodi - bless your dh trying to protct you. what would we do without our wonderful dh's  maybe when its fathers day in june we should have a cyber dh day on here?

kj x


----------



## Candy

Kim I love that name 'IUI joke board with occasional chat'


----------



## keemjay

just found out i have a claim to fame -  tho for all the wrong reasons
Daily Express has printed one of my pictures, of marcus and tracey, tho they've meanly cut off steve 

kj x


----------



## Holly C

Woohhoo KJ - you're now officially in print!  You'll be in huge demand now!!

Kristin - good luck good luck good luck to you - may it bring you all your dreams come true!!!     

Oh dear I think I'm catching something and it's not as good as what Julie has!!     

Phew there's been a good joke session on here this morning!  Giggles galore!  Loved the paper bag one  

Molly - thanks for info on CoQ10 - unfortunately have been there..... may revisit again tho....  

Jodi - I love chatting on the computer and use it to speak with my family in NZ all the time using Skype.  It's amazing how clear it is and how much you save in toll calls!  I also love webcam - I get to see my nieces and nephews growing up.  Your DH could never been confused with D**k head!  He's way too lovely for that- thinking of you and averting your pain like that.  Give him a big cuddle from me!

Good news Cathy - I guess if you feel like seeking out the info before your appointment you will.  Probably just need to be in the right head space for it  

I've had a productive morning for once - just see if I can stretch it through the afternoon.....

Slaters xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mandaW

Just a quick one for you girls....

Basketball analyst "he dribbles a lot and the opposition dont like it. In fact you can see it all over their faces..."


----------



## mandaW

Have a great night, and speak 2m

xxx


----------



## keemjay

holly - when i read your first post today i thought you were going out for dinner with your acupuncturist  and dont worry about getting max's name wrong, i didnt even know you had, the way i read it i thought you'd seen a pic of marcus on the news.....

been peeing here on and off all day so havent been able to plant anything  maybe tomoz. cathy i already get my seeds from the organic gard.cat 

laters

kj x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Thank you all again for your kind words.

Babyfish - thank you so much for your message, I hope you are right about freinds. 1 of my closest friends is younger than me and def not as mature and my other closest friend is 31, married and 13 weeks pregnant so guess it makes things awkward for her don't think its helped that she is sometimes stuck up her own  
I am hoping to get some time of in June for treatment but we will see.

Kayse -  so sorry to hear you also got a BFN hope your ok  

Kristin -  good luck for 2ww   

For me, AF arrived this am, feel okish about it though because atleast now it is over.
I also recieved some infomation today from another clinic, so maybe we will give another clinic a try as I have never been entirly happy or confident at Guys.
Just have to see if we can use the invesitgations we have already had otherwise its more money we have to spend out for blood tests etc that we have already had.
Also hoping that I can sort something at work and that we can have our next treatment in June, I feel I want a break but having to wait untill Aug is just to long.

Thank you all so much xx

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Just looked at the gallery, candy you look gorgeous.
KJ - isn't it funny how you get a mental picture of someone, now I don't know why but I though your were chinese?? don't ask me why

Think I may add my photo now.


----------



## keemjay

donna   

i imagine you as blonde, with longish straight hair  

gwen - thanks for thinking of me hun 

kj


----------



## keemjay

Molly
hoping with all the babydust i can muster that you get the result you deserve on that peestick tomorrow   

                   

kj


----------



## Donna Taylor

KJ - you are correct although it is dyed brown at the moment.

Molly - so sorry I left you out of previous post.

      

good luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

hey ladies

well after our one and only failed attempt to get my body to stim for iui i have now been told i have to have ivf and go back to bottom of nhs waitlist! so i am now an iui to ivf girlie! i wish u all the luck int he world and hope to see loads of   soon

love

Mez
xxxx


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi girls,

just a quickie to wish Molly good luck for tomorrow.

GOOD LUCK MOLLY 

Kim- I have been thinking of you over the past few days, good to see you are ok 

Sorry girls I don't have time for personals today but I'm thinking of you all


----------



## Kristin M

Good luck Molly!!!!


----------



## struthie

Good luck Molly,wishing you a bfp!
xxx


----------



## petal b

good luck molly,got everything crossed for you


----------



## jess p

Good luck Molly! Everything is firmly crossed for you!    

Cathy - you're just after us in the ivf appt stakes - am absolutely dreading it! keep thinking it's not really happening to me.  I feel really, really nervous - you know that kind of "driving test" nervous - something you want SOOOO much.

KJ - saw the Express - great photo, awful event. Hope Lanzerote is ready for you!  

Donna - you are funny! Did you think Kim's real name was "Keemjay", a kind of oriental name?!  

Holly - hope acupuncturist left his needles at home for your meal out - perhaps DH should go on the "Julie chocolate diet".

Kayse - sorry about the BFN, it always feels so unfair.

Great jokes again Julie - do you tell jokes all day at work too?  Your DP sounds a bit of a diamond geezer - mine has agreed to ivf which is a minor miracle in itself!

Jodi - I just wonder where all these natural BFPs are that women are supposed to get when they stop going fo IF treatment?  A friend asked me today why I don't take a "year out" & stop trying & then I'd probably get pregnant!!! Not sure things like that happen to me!

Somebody out there must have a BFP - we haven't had one for ages.  

Good luck to all those basters & 2ww ladies!

Hi to Laurie, Lilly, Babyfish, Erika, Piglet, Candy, Vil & Moosey, Gwen, Petal,Struthie & all the other lovely ladies

Jess xxx


----------



## AussieMeg

how on earth did we get to page 7 before I got to the list. Busy busy laughing girls.

Donna if you do change clinics just ask for all the blood test results and also the tx history as they are obliged to give it to you. That is what we did and there was no problem.

Jess I always resent the just relax and you will get pg scenario but I must admit there are 2 over on the IVF thread Looby and Starr.

On the topic of pictures I imagine Julie is a blond with a big smile am I right?

Best of luck for Molly today


----------



## AussieMeg

*2005 positive Vibe campaign * 

    
*

Welcome to Robin and Oliver and congrat to Morgan and DH.

Congratulations & Stay put vibes*

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky!  Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan, 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 11.06.04 2nd Time Lucky!  Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz 
Northern Lass 21.06.04 1st Time Lucky!  Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz 
Scarlet 29.06.04 2nd Time Lucky!  Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 28.07.04 1st Time Lucky !  Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14ox and 3lb 15oz 
Oink 20.08.04 Natural Pregnancy!!!  Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz, 
Morgan 26.08.04 Converted to IVF   Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 13.09.04 2nd Time Lucky   Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 18.08.05 1st Time Lucky  
Candy 03.11.04 IVF  
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky   
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky  
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 
Charliezoom 16.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
Claie the minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky 

*2ww Baby Makers* 

     

MollyW 15.04.05
Misty 20.04.05
Rachaelmd 22.04.05
Kristin M 28.04.05
PetalB 29.04.05

*Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls
Go Ladies Go  
* 
  
     

Alex28
Piglet Price
Erika
Babyfish
Lucy lou
Manda W

*Our turn next - The Baster Addicts !*

Nicola1 
**********
Topsham
Keemjay 
VIL & Moosey
Aliso1-going again soon
Alicat
mimhg--going in April
Claireabelle--trying naturally for a while
Nikita - 
HollyC -break until August
BunBun 
CR 
Cindy - going again in Feb
Aliday
Cherub75 - having ovarian drilling
Kristin M
Donna Taylor -break until August
Marielou - starting april
Sara13 awaiting af
Leah
LizH - talking to cons re IVF
Le
Rachaelj
Gilly2
g 
Gwen - trying naturally
Bolts - next month
Claribel
Kayse
Greeners - going April
Skinnybint-going next month
JessP--off to IVF
Lilly2K3 off to IVF
Jodsterrun-- Going to IVF may
CathyA--deciding on IVF
Mez-off to IVF
Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments


----------



## MollyW

Well, lovely ladies - despite all your kind thoughts and all the babydust it was a  BFFN  for us...

  

Ho hum - catch up with you all later.

Love Molly
x


----------



## keemjay

i cant send enough hugs for you today my sweetness

   

kj  

ps does 2 f's in bfn signify a rude word


----------



## *looby*

I'm surprised there arent more F's KJ  

Molly - sending extra Big Cuddles   

Looby xxx


----------



## struthie

Ahh Molly I just popped on to see if you had good news,I'm so sorry it isn't.
Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Holly C

Molly -I'm sitting here and just can't think of any words to say to you.  I'm really really sorry to hear the news         

Come back soon and have a good rant at us.  You are in all our thoughts.

Much love
H xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mandaW

Morning all.

Molly i`m so so sorry about your BFFN, dont know what to say but am sending a big cuddle xxx


----------



## Candy

Molly, being ever the optimist, after your IUI you tested negative then you had a positive, I know that pregnancy wasn't viable sadly, but please don't give up till that witch shows her head ...... and if she does, just wait till us IUI girls get her hands on her, or maybe not     

Sending you all my love & hugs


----------



## petal b

so sorry molly,thinking of you


----------



## ck6

so sorry molly xxxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Hi Girls

Molly's news has really rocked me.  I hate all the pain that IF causes - it's so hard  .  I really hope you're right Candy it might not be all over yet - there's still a glimmer of hope.

Julie - you old bat!  So where you off to then with your Saga pals??!!  You are really hanging with them this weekend that's why your so keen for DP to be off on his stag weekend    I haven't watched Desperate Housewives yet - am planning on it this weekend - great treat!!

Petal - have been meaning to say about wheatgrass - I'm not sure how much you need when you have it fresh but lovely Meg will be able to advise you as I think she had it in her 2ww.

KJ - at least it's not raining today - you might get that planting done then you'll have lots of new little heads popping up to greet you on your return from hols.  Now our acupuncturist is v v nice but not THAT nice  !!

Mez - what a poo! Hope the waiting list won't be too long for IVF!  Look after yourselves and lets hope you get a natural BFP while you are waiting!!  Well stranger things have happened!

Jess - the above comment wasn't meant to be annoying   I know only too well how much you want to slap people when they mention the break thing - does your head in severely!

Donna - lovely hope you have a nice snuggly weekend with DH.

We had a really good night.  Acupuncturist was great with his advice and it's nice to have a plan forward..... which is to have a holiday from it all.  It was really liberating to have been given permission for some reason    We then went out for dinner and had a great chat.  DH has been behaving quite obsessively lately which as you can imagine is extremely irritating.  We realised that it's an avoidance technique and he admitted openly that what he really wants is to be a Daddy and is so worried that it might not happen.  Naturally that got us both going and at that moment the waiter delivered our food - arrrrgghhh!  Anyway it was good to get to the bottom of it.

Big hello's to everyone not personally mentioned!

xxxxxx's H


----------



## babyfish

Molly - really sorry darling.  Sending you a great big  .

Went for my first scan this morning for 2nd attempt at IUI.  It's day 7 of cycle.  It appears that I have a 4cm cyst on my ovary!  Don't know where that came from, so I have another scan on Monday but consultant says we may have to abandon IUI for this cycle.  Feel fine about it - whatever will be will be.  It's one of those things that may just disappear with next period and may have been caused by the clomid I took this cycle so I'm not getting in a state about it.  And if we have to wait until next cycle - then so be it!

Catch ya later.


----------



## ERIKA

Molly - Haven't got the right words so will just send lots of    so sorry.
Jodi - Bless you DH trying to protect you, we forget how hard it is for them sometimes don't we   
Kristin - Glad everything went well for you & wishing you lots of luck with the   
Donna - Sorry   has arrived but good luck with your next cycle, fingers crossed for June.
Mez - Wishing you lots of   moving to IVF.
Julie - Enjoy your girlie weekend   & pampering yourself. Hope the AF pains go away & Saga holidays   
Kj - Countdown to Lanzarote bet you can't wait   
Holly - Glad you had a lovely evening & a good chat to DH. They bottle things up don't they. A holiday from it all sounds great   
Babyfish - Sorry to hear about your cyst   & hope it is one that just disappears by itself. Hopefully it won't be an abandoned cycle but great to see that you are so   whatever the outcome.
 to Manda, Gwen, Loobylou, Megan, Petal, Jess, Candy, CK6 & apologies to anyone I've missed.
So pleased it's Friday   it's been one of those weeks.
Erica.xx


----------



## kayse

Molly,

So sorry to hear of your BFN also ... sounds like you haven't got your AF yet ... nor have I ... but I'm sure mine will come soon.

I'm a bit concerned now cos of my age (old bird with old eggs and all that!!) ... oh well, this IF stuff stinks.

I think we are going to book a follow-up with our clinic to see what next steps are but just don't feel like doing much at the moment.  What's your plans?

I hope you get thru the next few days and are able to look to the future with some optimism.

Take care,

kayse


----------



## mandaW

arrived this morning with avangance. Ouch, ouch, ouch.

Rang hospital and am booked in for scan on the 25th-. Aarrgghhhh darts session starts tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Holly C

Julie - your joke has just reminded me of my dream last night!!  I was in the bath with Fred Elliot from Corrie - I say I say!  EEEEkkkk it was frightening and I don't know what that was all about??  Anyone out there any good at dream analysis

Babyfish - you are a real   - what a great attitude!  Good luck and lets hope it won't come to that anyway!

CK6 and Aliday - have been thinking of you both the past few days and wanted to let you know that I hadn't realised how much you have both recently been through.  You are both very special ladies and incredibly strong.  CK6 - you should not feel like a fraud.  I'm sure your wanting is every bit as much as the rest of us 

Keep em jokes coming J!!

xxxxxx


----------



## Holly C

I knew I could count on you for sorting it out!! 

xxxx


----------



## mandaW

One day, a wife goes up to her husband and asks for twenty pounds to buy some meat. 
"Are you crazy?" says the husband, who pulls her over to a mirror. "Let me show you something? This twenty-pound note is mine. The one in the mirror is yours. Get it?" The wife nods. The next day, the husband returns home to find a freezer full of meat. Angry, he asks his wife about it. She pulls him over to the mirror and lifts up her skirt. 
"See the one in the mirror? That's yours. This one is the butcher's."


----------



## Holly C

Snap!  Was just thinking the same thing    Ooooh Mada I've already had a nightmare about that sort of thing and now you're making it visually worse you little  

H xx


----------



## Kristin M

Just logged on to see what's happening..... So so sorry about your BFN, Molly.


----------



## BunBun

Sorry &   to Molly.
KJ enjoy your holiday in Lanzarote, went there for my honeymoon & again 3 years ago.
 to everyone else, you've certainly been busy with all those jokes. It will take me ages to read all your postings  I hope I haven't missed too much.


----------



## ERIKA

Julie, Manda & Holly you are brightening my miserablle day so thanks for making me   it's the best tonic.
As for Fred Elliot, oh Holly    why oh why? You weren't after his sausage were you??
Erica.x


----------



## Holly C

Well Erika it's funny you should mention that because his sausage did feature - and yes - it was just like a sausage ewwwwwww   

oh stop it!

I've just tried my video to watch my taped Desperate Housewives and something is wrong with the tape and it's hasn't worked!!!  Arrrggghh

Dramatically distraught H xxx


----------



## mandaW

Cant think of any butchers jokes, is this close enough?........................


Blonde with Chickens  

A blonde is walking down the street and a car pulled up next to her. 
The man in the car says to her, ''What do you have in the bag?'' 

The blonde replies: ''I have chickens!'' 

The man thinks for a moment and says, ''If I can guess how many chickens you have in the bag, can I have one?'' 

The blonde thinks that it sounds fair and replies, ''Okay, but I'll make the bet even better! If you can guess how many chickens I have in the bag I will give you BOTH of them!"


----------



## ck6

hi thanks holly.. i just tried to send a message, didn't work wander where that's gone? had one of 'those' chats with dh we have had 3 iui's last bfn on 1st april, af due end april, so start ivf, i said lets do 2, he wants to carry on till we get bfp.... this surprised me ....i don't like being in limbo land in between treatments, i know we need a rest.... been reading about marilyn grenville on ff but i can't find her website, anybody help ...how bad is caffenine i'm big coffee drinker  sorry too many questions, actually i'm learning alot about all sorts on here, found out a bit more about edwards, and finally convinced we had no other option ..... just seen fred on corrie ..... he just seems to have the biggest teeth urgh....caroline xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CR

hi everyone.
sorry i haven't been on much.  just felt that i needed a short break from all things IF after my first failed IUI.  it all seemed so intense doing absolutely everything to try to get that illusive BFP.  we certainly do deserve some BFP's on this site.

holly - sorry to hear your dp has lost a stone in weight.  glad you had a nice meal with your dp.

julie - so glad your dp is keen to have as much treatment as you want.  he sounds like a sweetie.

donna - sorry you feeling so sad.  you will bounce back for sure.  just come on here as much as you need and we will all be a support for you.

kj - have a fab hol. enjoy.

cathy - good luck at your ivf appt.

kristin - i did laugh at your crystal in bra and accupunture needle in your ear.  good on you trying everything.  loads of good luck for you in your 2ww.  look after yourself.

i promise i will be on more when my intenet at home is working better(such a pain!!) and the first failed iui fades.

have a lovely weekend everyone.  hope it is more sunny, supposed to be.
love to all and hi to everyone i've forgotten.
crxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Hello again

CK6 - good idea re Marilyn Glenville her website is www.marilynglenville.com and sorry to say coffee is indeed    She also has a practice in Tunbridge Wells....

CR - great to hear from you again!  Hope you too have a lovely weekend - more shopping perhaps??

Julie- v v funny ditty earlier!

Manda - ha ha!

Was thinking we should have a guess what I look like competition - Julie excluded of course and Candy (yes you look just how I thought you would!) and KJ too!  The winner is the one who guesses the most girls accurately.  The prize is the glory!! Then when it's over we can post our piccies in the gallery??  

H  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA

Just wanted to wish you all a great weekend    I'm off into a meeting now & won't get to log back on. A scan in the morning & possible basting on Monday. Feeling excited & nervous this treatment is new & unknown   
Extra     for those in the 2WW and/or about to test.
Holly - Was it a chipolata or more of a saveloy?   No on second thoughts I don't want to know!!
Erica.x


----------



## Holly C

Erika - you are wicked!!  Good luck for Monday sunshine      Have a lovely weekend and try to relax!

Julie - oh you are lovely!!  I am 5' 4 and have dark eyes!  2 points to you babes!!  

xxx


----------



## Holly C

spooky malooky!


----------



## Holly C

Good joke - but the sausages are back    

Guess what's for dinner - and it's no word of a lie.... organic apple and pork sausages


----------



## ERIKA

Before I go........Julie if you have become all psychic is there any chance you could tell me how my follies are doing so I know what to expect in the morning       
Have a good weekend one & all.xxxx


----------



## Kristin M

Erika - I can't claim any psychic powers, but good luck with the follies.......


----------



## Kristin M

I was considering sausages (organic, naturally…) for tea tonight but for some mysterious unknown reason I’ve gone off the idea.

Anyone got any idea why that might be?!


----------



## Holly C

Oh Kristin I know just how you feel!  We hardly ever have them and was looking forward to sausage and onion with mash - until today!!

Bye Julie - have a fabbie weekend and weren't you having sausage and egg pie made by your dear DP's gran or was that yesterday??  Enjoy!!

I think Erika you have 3 follies at the perfect size all waiting rearing to go for a BFP!

xxxx


----------



## Kristin M

Hope you all have lovely dreams tonight which don't involve butchers or their sausages.........


----------



## CR

sausages!? i'm plain off sausages all this IF treatment, hahahahahah!!

nope holly, no shopping for me this weekend.  managed to squeeze in a tiny bit this morning, when i had to go to bluewater for work can you believe, what a bonus!!  i'm off to birmingham for dp's work awards dinner.  as no IF treatment and dp's work are paying for everything, i intend to drink to excess, this is very unusual for me honestly!!  hopefully no sausages!!   

holly - i always think of you as a fair haired, very slightly freckled NZ girl?  can i get some psychic points or not??

i love the idea of the guess who competition.  

good luck erika with your scan and basting.

see all you lovely girlies soon,
crxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Jealous or what!! Bluewater for work- hmm just what is it that you do then CR  Personal shopper to the stars??

Yes hun - you score 2 points cos I am indeed fair with a few freckles - brown eyes and 5ft 4.  

xxx


----------



## ck6

i  bluewater and sausages ....


----------



## keemjay

all this talk of sausages  might have to jump on dh when he gets home. best thing really as there aint no dinner for him  stocks are low cos of holiday...

holly - where do you get your organic pork and apple sausies from?
i have managed to plant SOME seeds today but still have a alot to do...

hope everyone has a nice weekend - did i mention i'm going on holiday on monday? 

kj x

molly


----------



## Candy

New home so soon !!! good luck ladies

Love to Molly & Kim   

Candy x


----------



## Holly C

Ahh KJ - you little rascal - that's one way of diverting DH from his hunger pangs!!

Good you got some planting done - it's been teaming down off and on here - real April showers stuff.

I get an organic box delivery from a company called Simply Wild.  They do meat, veg and general food stuffs.  I'm not sure if they cover further round towards you or not... www.simplywild.biz

Happy packing


----------



## Candy

Now Kim has posted I can make a new home, have a lovely weekend peeps

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=27385.new#new


----------



## lilly2k3

Molly- So sorry hun, don't know what else I can say.  

Well girls I have been chatting with dh and we have both decided that if our clinic want us to start ivf straight away, we need to make the most of our time off. We are going to try and forget all about fertility treatment for a while so I might not be posting for a while. I will how ever be reading the posts from time to time to keep up with the news. So bye for now, hope you all have good news for me to peep at very soon.


----------



## keemjay

ah thanks holly - have emailed them to see how far out they deliver to...esp liked the mention of gluten and wheat free foods as I find them difficult to get sometimes, esp organic...

Thanks Candy 

bit of a result, managed surprisingly easily to persuade dh to take me out for a curry 

kj x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Molly so sorry  

Jess - no I knew her name is Kim so I have no idea why I thought she was chinese? maybe it did come from Keemjay? I hadn't thought about that, but I really have no idea!

Doesn't look like we will be changing clinics as they want to do there own seman analysis which will cost more plus they will charge for intial consultation pushing prise to nealry souble what we are paying now, which we really cant afford to stretch to. so we are sticking with guys.
I have put in a holiday form at work for the end of june, so fingers crossed it gets approved its a little earlier than when I am allowed to take holiday (have to be there 3 months) but thats only by a couple of weeks so perviding no one else is off I should be ok. also fed them a bit of a story about gynae problems, which isn't really a lie.
Only problem is that I have booked 2 weeks because of scans and stuff there is no other way round it as cant do flexi time, so if our next go doesn't work not really sure what we will do as may not have enough holiday to cover another cycle, but I'll cross that bridge when or chould I say of I come to it.

So we hopefully book an appointment to go to Guys and discuss what our next options are as I think they are keen to start me on a medicated cycle but I'm not so sure  

Donna xx

DH out for a drink with work tonight so I'm home alone  
got day tomorrow alone to as he ahs to work, will rpobably just pamper myself, oh and do next weeks timetabke and planning for work


----------



## Aliday

So , sorry molly  take care of yourselves.Pamper yourself rotten. 
  Thanks Holly , things are a bit tough at the moment but things are getting better day by day. FF and the gang here really helps

Good luck to erika for basting, 
whose testing next?

ck6, you are just as deserving as anyone else here, you silly sausage. oops mentioned the "s" word. It seems like a sausage day today - is everyone starved of a good sausage?I'm sure Freud would have something to say about that! 
Have a lovely holiday Kim, sounds like you deserve it 
speak to you all soon
Aliday


----------



## Holly C

Hi there

Just a quickie- to wish MJW      for testing tomorrow!!

Take care!!

Holly xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ck6

holly simply wild site looks really yummy hoping they deliver to medway area, thanks ali   caroline x


----------



## AussieMeg

*2005 positive Vibe campaign **

     *

* Congratulations & Stay put vibes*

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky!  Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan, 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 11.06.04 2nd Time Lucky!  Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz 
Northern Lass 21.06.04 1st Time Lucky!  Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz 
Scarlet 29.06.04 2nd Time Lucky!  Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 28.07.04 1st Time Lucky !  Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14ox and 3lb 15oz 
Oink 20.08.04 Natural Pregnancy!!!  Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz, 
Morgan 26.08.04 Converted to IVF   Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 13.09.04 2nd Time Lucky   Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 18.08.05 1st Time Lucky  
Candy 03.11.04 IVF  
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky   
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky  
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 
Charliezoom 16.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
Claie the minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky 

*2ww Baby Makers* 

     

MJW 16.4.05
Misty 20.04.05
Rachaelmd 22.04.05
Kristin M 28.04.05
PetalB 29.04.05

*Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls
Go Ladies Go  
* 
  
     

Alex28
Piglet Price
Erika
Babyfish
Lucy lou
Manda W

*Our turn next - The Baster Addicts !*

Nicola1 
MollyW
**********
Topsham
Keemjay 
VIL & Moosey
Aliso1-going again soon
Alicat
mimhg--going in April
Claireabelle--trying naturally for a while
Nikita - 
HollyC -break until August
BunBun 
CR 
Cindy - going again in Feb
Aliday
Cherub75 - having ovarian drilling
Kristin M
Donna Taylor -break until August
Marielou - starting april
Sara13 awaiting af
Leah
LizH - talking to cons re IVF
Le
Rachaelj
Gilly2
g 
Gwen - trying naturally
Bolts - next month
Claribel
Kayse
Greeners - going April
Skinnybint-going next month
Lilly2K3 off to IVF
Jodsterrun-- Going to IVF may
CathyA--deciding on IVF
Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments


----------



## AussieMeg

CK I took the MG vitamins for 4 months before this IVF and even though I only got 4 eggs and fertilised all the embies were grade 1 and 2 were sticky little ones. Here is her website http://www.marilynglenville.com/ and you order through http://www.naturalhealthpractice.com/womenshealth/

Kimmy have a lovely holiday in Lanzaroti (Not sure of the spelling sorry)

Holly nice new photo

Erika good luck with the scan on Monday

Love to everyone I am off to start my weekend wshich covers off a 2nd wedding anniversary and scan stress as well as tolerating step kids who are just really pushing my tolerance levels at present hence the lack of joy in this post ...you shoudl try living with me!

Megan


----------



## petal b

hi everyone hope all is well

aussie meg-hope you have a good weekend and that it gets better as the weekend goes on

erika-good luck with mondays scan

kristin m- looks like i am testing a day after you 

had basting done tonight and it went well my dhs  has gone up another 2 million from last time which is great (dh had low count but has gone up to normal with vitamins for anyone who does not know)

had a different consultant and he was really nice but i could not understand him and when i was asking him about the cream pessaries i asked him when do i take them and he said take them tomorrow night after  and i said oh after 6 o clock thats fine and he went no no after se. after se. i went really red like a naaughty school girl.does not sound very funny now i have written it down but my dh could not stop laughing he said my face was so red,the consultant even laughed ,so i must of been like a tomatoe

well on my  what a nightmare


----------



## ck6

thanks for that meg... me and dh polished off two bottles of wine hic hic , petal you made me smile, going all red and that. is nobody on here this time of night ? hic hic


----------



## jodsterrun

Hi everyone,

I can't believe the pace the threads are moving at.  A lot to catch up on.

First, Molly and Kayse, I am so sorry to hear about your BFN.  I know that everyone on this site can feel a little of what you're going through.  Unfortunately all I can send is my best wishes, and hope that a BFP is around the corner for both of you.

I've been working my head off, and am absolutely knackered this weekend.  I have a course next week, so my hectic life continues.  I make it sound like I'm the only busy one, when I know that everyone has very busy lives these days.  Just want this very busy time to be over so i can concentrate on my upcoming IVF.

Holly, lovely to see your picture.  Are you living in the UK permanently?  Are there any plans to head back to New Zealand?  I'm not sure if you'd get the pork and apple sausages there.  They sound fab.  

I know my DH meant well, you are all right, we do forget how hard it is for them.  

Julie, I don't know how you keep so many jokes coming, but keep 'em coming.  They're great.

Everyone else, a little tired for more personal hellos, but will post them over the weekend.  Have a great weekend, and lots of        vibes everywhere.

By the way, did I mention that I still don't know whether I ovulated or not.  Strange cycle this one, after I've had completely regular cycles for ages.  Who knows with this IF stuff?

Jodi


----------



## *looby*

KJ,

Not sure when you go but ...

HAPPY HOLIDAYS  

Have a wonderful time

Looby xx


----------



## keemjay

not till monday looby - you've got 2 days of me yet 

molly        

ck6 - hows your head this morning 

well Holly - you are nothing like what i thought - i had you as dark too!!

kj x


----------



## ck6

head good my dh got up with ds, i had lie in   dh keeps moaning that i'm always on the computer   ck xxxx


----------



## AussieMeg

CK good on you with the lie in sure you needed it after last night

Molly how you are OK today and that you keep busy on the weekend.;

My wedding anniversary tomorrow we are not doing gifts as there is too much moving across the world in the next 7 months.

KJ are you all packed?

Most importantly though I am now a gold member 

Love and kisses
M


----------



## struthie

Hope you are doing ok Molly


----------



## Donna Taylor

Petal - goodluck on your 2ww hope all is well   

KJ - in case I don't get on here tommorrow have a lovely hoilday, I am very very jealous as not looking like we will going away this year.

Sorry for no other personnals, have quiet a few problems at the mo and quite frankly cant see the point of any of it any more! Dh are having problems which are probably triggered by our BFN, ttc is supposed to be a loving experience that brings you closer together not rips your life apart.
Way I am feeling right now not sure how long DH and I will be together, its all to much and I can't continue anymore.

Donna xx


----------



## ck6

very sad to see your message  ... i think my dh thinks i only want him when its the right time of the month !!!! this is very tough on relationships i hope you get through your tough time love caroline xx


----------



## mandaW

Afternoon girls,

Donna i`m so sad to see your message too  . Give yourself some time, we`ve all been at that stage too, and we`re all here for you so much. Shout, kick and scream, or have a good cry at us we really dont mind x Carloine is right it is tough on relationships.

Love manda xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

If I had somewhere to go I wouldn't be here when he arrived home.
I really do think I see the end for us
We had problems before ttc which I thought were sorted but looks like ttc as bought it all back to the surface again and if i'n not over the past then I can't see a future really.

Plus I can't give him children and I know it hurts him and prehaps he wants to go and find somebody who can.

sorry I know I am rambeling and I feel kinda awkeard posting it all on here but really don't have anyone else I am complelty alone.

I cant cope with it all anymore, maybe it is time ot start a fresh bt I can't aford to leave since we have taken out loans etc for treatment based on both our incomes.

Its all so complicated and I don't know what I can do, all I want is be happy, buts its looking like I should maybe given up in my search for happiness.


----------



## jodsterrun

Donna,
Please don't despair.  You're not alone.  You can always post on here, and we'll listen.
I'm so sorry to hear that you and DH are having such problems.  I know infertility is very stressful, but I hope it turns the corner for you soon.

Jodi


----------



## Aliday

Donna, so sorry to hear you are having problems. After our BFN last month, me and DH have had a  problems too. I've been extremely irritable and DH short tempered. All the stress of IF and especially after a failed cycle, came to the forefront. 

Anyway we had a MASSIVE row with flying objects etc, etc.We then had a long chat about how we were truly feeling instead of pretending to be OK about everything. To cut a long story short  I now feel as if we are back on the same side instead of opposing teams.

So please don't give up hope ,be honest with one another and realize why you were with partner in the first place, dress up ,go out for a nice meal , try a little flirting.
You are loving individuals and we all need to be loved for who we are, not just  or baby incubators.
We have wants and needs apart from babymaking and that is hard to see  at the moment- we let conceiving take over our lives.

A little break from that would probably do you both good!Time is on your side.
We are all here if you need us 
Aliday


----------



## mandaW

I agree completely, you love each other so much to want a baby, and you`re going through one of the hardest things in your life that you will ever go through. I know my DH has found it all so difficult and we have had some really terrible times.  We all deal with this in such different ways and our emotions are like a rollercoaster ride.

i`m sending you all of my love xxxxx


----------



## *looby*

KJ,

Good to know you are around    How long are you away for ?? ( not that im jealous in anyway whatsoever    )

Donna -    

Also Huge Hugs to Molly   

Looby xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Thank you and I understand what you are all saying just at the moment I cant see a way out if this black hole I feel myself in.
I have made up the spare room and think I'll spend some time in there, It is horrible to feel so far away from Luke  

Don't think either of us can remeber why we love each other any more and that is really sad. ttc as been our all for 2 years!
none of our family or friends understands or can see what it is doing to us as individuals or as a partnership.

just feel in total despare


----------



## keemjay

awww donna dont despair lovely 

i think we can all honestly say we've been there. wondering what on earth this is all for and is the relationship worth anything without a baby.
you have just a 2nd bfn, aswell as starting a new job. you are bound to feel utterly wrung out.i felt dreadful after our 2nd bfn last year, it took me 9 months to recover enough to go again!
you also have the vaginisimus to deal with aswell which must be an issue that comes into all this?
you are still so young and have sooo much time in front of you, i think you need to take a look at what you fell in love with dh for in the first place, i mean you married the guy, there must be something good that got you this far! if its damaging your relationship then the ttc has to take a back burner, your marriage is too important.
i belive you are flipping out over this, quite understandably, cos of a combination of factors building up, try and pick them apart and see them as separate issues and deal with them in order of priority (guess who's had counselling ) its easy to get completely snowed under and think, 'thats it! its all over, i cant go on!!' you CAN go on, you just have to go at it step by tiny step...
sorry if this spunds a bit of a lecture, i just can see where your coming from and identify with not being able to see a way forward
take care hunny 

kjxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay

looby - just going for a week, its hot and sunny there currently hurrah  

if you can squeeze into max's pram then we could try and smuggle you on the plane.....

kj


----------



## Candy

Oh bless didn't realise you were going with Steve & Tracey and there lovely little boy, will do you all the world of good, if theres room for louby, I am coming to xx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Thanks KJ

Just feel so stressed lately, have to put on a mask at work as only just started so nobody knows me or my problems, friends who have been there in the past are sooooooo distant now - think they have had enough of it all which probably should tell me that they are not good friends at all really.
Thank you all for listening to me and I am sorry I am soo boring and selfish at the moment, its not like I am the only 1 who has  suffered a BFN recently.

Prehaps I need some kind of councelling? wouldn't now where to start though.

Its all just becoming to much of strain, the desperate need/want for a family never goes away and they longer ttc goes on the harder and stronger the pain seems to get. The magic answer would be to fall pregnant, but as we all know there is no quick fix there so I'm just stuck in a no win situtation at the mo, desperatly wanting things to get better, and alos wiching I didn't want children so badly as wouldn't be feeling all this hurt now.

Have a fantastic hoilday with you friends kim

Donna xx


----------



## ck6

donna i feel for you   , i've only been on there for a week, and i've been worrying about you all day. is there a chance for the two of you to talk things through ? you mentioned counselling do you think that would help you, when i needed this i was referred by my gp. i hope your ok ... i'm thinking of you                    caroline x


----------



## AussieMeg

Donna

I cna only echo what everyone else has said here that TTC does cause problems/fights in the relationship. It is incredibly streyou and stressful on you and on DH as two individuals and then add to that the fact that two stressed people are trying to have a relationship. Oh yes the old TTC can make you closer..well I can confirm that DH and I are closer after 2 years of divorce threats, tears, a mild nervous breakdown my me and copious amounts of counselling. What we ended up doing was dedicating certian periods to TTC and then the rest of the time trying to be normal (we have achieved the dedicated bit but not the normal bit!). I woudl definately recommend counselling. Our first 6 weeks was spent with me hurling abuse and hate at Colin and him just sitting there taking it and if he said anything he was shot down in flames. I almost ogt so embarrassed to go back to the counsellor but we pushed on and whilst we still have huge blues and fights and say someof the most nasty things anyone can think of we seem to be making it.

So counselling..well as a start your clinic should offer it as they are required to by **** rules. If not get your cons to refer you to the IVF clinic at the NHS funded hospital as they will have it for free for the rest of your life. I know relate is fantastic but it is better to ahve someone that is experienced with infertility. Are you seeing a counsellor for your vag as you could also ask her for a recommendation but perhaps it is better to go to someone different so DH doesn't feel like he is on the back foot.

Mostly in the meantime try to tell your DH that you love him and not have a huge discussion. Maybe you can watch this together as it always helps us keep things in perspective. (turn up the volume so you can hear it quietly) http://www.vocalicious.com/empty_arms/empty_arms_mod.html

Hope this helps
Megan


----------



## Aliday

meg , just watched the video clip you referred Donna to and it made me cry, how beautiful. You can guess the words, because you feel it too. Priceless
aliday


----------



## Holly C

Hi everyone

I just want to echo Meg and KJ's advice about counselling for you and DH Donna.  As Meg said is should be something that your clinic offers so please do put in a call.  It's really good to have someone who can guide you through this together.  It's a painful process sometimes and feels like things are getting worse before they get better but in the long run your relationship is strengthened and you have a bond that is stronger 

Hi Molly - hope you are okay - thinking of you  

Petal - I have a juicing book now and it says that you should put 90g of wheatgrass in your mix.  Brilliant about DH's count    It's unbelievable that there are still Drs out there that don't believe vits etc can help when so many of us are living proof that they do      V funny about your poor   face!!

One more sleep KJ!!  Simply Wild's rye bread is lovely and they supply really big gluten free carrot and chocolate cakes for treats too - yummmmo!

CK6 - I think Simply Wild do deliver to the Medway area but don't quote me on it.  Next time you are in Tunbridge Wells pop into their shop for a hot choccie - they are great and they do lovely cafe style food too.  Hope your heads not still suffering today  

Meg - congrats on your anniversary!  Hope you've had a lovely together time.  Not long now till the scan - thinking of you!!

Gorgeous day so think it will be a gardening day.  

Big   to all the lovely girls and hope you're having relaxing weekends!

Loves
Holly xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *looby*

KJ 

I will start Packing now     Candy - I am sure you would rather spend time on your allotment than squeeze yourself into max's pram  
Kim - Have a wondeful time 

Donna - Hope today is a little brighter - It takes a lot of time and sometimes you really dont think you will make it, but you do. Sending lots of      to give you the strength to get thru this xxx

Love to All,
Happy Sunday
Looby xxx


----------



## aliso1

Hi girls

I am back, not been a very good for DH and me but we are getting there, kindae of back to normal.
But then when I am ever normal.

It has taken me about 3/4 hour to catch up on all your posts and I know I will miss people out, but just to say

Donna      to you, we all know what you are going through and it does not get any easier.  We will have been 5 years next month and it feels a very long, long time but take time out for the both of you and remember you are both together because you love one another.

Kim enjoy your holiday, plenty of sun and drink.    

Molly big hugs to you hun.

Good to see everybody merrily posting away what a pity we have had no BFPS though.

As for me started Agnus Castus last Sunday to see if it will maybe produce some hope for us.  
Busy looking for a holiday for next month and have our last attempt at IUI June/July time.


Love to you all


Ali


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

Feeling a little better today after a night spent in sare room!
I am going to think about councelling but problrm is our clinic will probably only offer councelling during there working hours but I really ant afford the time off work so think I may go to GP to see if there is someone who works a little later, so we can go after work. other problem is Luke works 9-7pm but I am sure it could get off early.

Hope you all enjoy the sun, I am sure I wont get a chance.

Donna x


----------



## Kristin M

Glad you're feeling a little better today, Donna 

This TTC is so so stressful... it's a miracle any of us ever survive with our sanity more or less intact!  DH and I have been through so many ups and downs, and we've only just started treatment... at the moment we're OK because we have hope that this cycle will be successful, but even though we know the odds are against us, I'm sure a BFN will be devastating.

Take care of yourself - I think counselling is a good idea if you can manage to arrange it.


----------



## ck6

hi donna glad you are feeling a bit happier, its a bright sunny day...makes everyone   c x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi,
Thanks megan, I have watched that video before and it had me in tears as it did last time. There is a part in where it says it has made us stringer as friends, lovers etc. that feels so far from the truth at the moment. I have never felt so far away from luke, and I can feel myself pushing further and further. I feel as if I have no support as none of my friends or luke seem to care ( I know he does but doesn't feel like that now) Everyhting he says or does annoys me, all we have done today is row. I cant wait to go back to work tommorrow to get away from it/him

Just cant see a way out s have no idea how to move forward.
I will try to arrange councelling just seem to have spent most of my life seeing one - cant take it any more why cant my life be normal.


----------



## Sarah R

Donna,

Sorry to hear that you are going through such a tough time, just one of the factors/ changes that you are experiencing would be enough to stress most people.  It's probably not surprising that you guys are arguing, it's like a pressure cooker of emotion, and if are  likely to explode, it's bound to be at eachother rather than anyone else.  Counselling through GP seems to be the best bet.  

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Luke agrees that councelling cant do any harm and may help us get our heads straight. He is going to phone guys tommorow to try and arrange something with them but if we cant see them because of work I will try to arrange something through GP.

This may sound a ridiculous idea considering the way I am feeling but we are also going to arrange a appointment at Guys to discuss our next step, which is more than likely to be a medicated cycle (eeeek) I know you all my think I need a break and prehaps I do, but I cant stop treatment. Its silly part of me wants to stop treatment permanetly but I know I just cant do that, I think being forced to have a break becuase of work as made this BFN harder to take because other times we have had the next lot of treatment starting giving us something else to focus on and something to give us hope. all we have had to focus on this time is NOT being pregnant with no idea when I will be - hope all this makes sense.
I think I need to know when the next lot of treatment will be so I know where I am heaed in my own mind. I am a control freak who needs plans all the time or I feel lost, this may also be why I find all the IF stuff so hard because it is completley out of my control.
Wont be having any treatment till june though, as cant get time off till then and do feel we need a little break to find time for us again.
If work doesn't ok time off may have to wait till aug for treament, but atleast I'll have a date to work towards.

Thank you all os much for listening, replying and just being here for me really think I would have gone over the edge over last few days if it wasn't for you lot - I really mean it
Thank you so much 

Donna xx


----------



## Kristin M

I hope you manage to get something arranged Donna, and that it helps.

I know what you mean about feeling out of control , I think that's one of the hardest things to cope with.  I always felt I was pretty much in control of my body - not any more though!

I wonder if anyone knows - I'm 3 days into my 2WW and have been having mild abdominal aches/cramps for the last 2 days.  Anyone else had this - is it normal??  It's nothing major, but just a bit uncomfortable.


----------



## ck6

donna you have to do what works for you !!! so if you fel planning next treatment will help ..go for it, as you say even if its august you'll have something to work towards and you and luke might be stronger by then, at least luke has agreed to counselling ... some men don't !!  c x


----------



## murtle

Hi KJ

I bet your busy packing. Just dropping in too wish you happy holibobs. I am very jealous. Hope you have a fantastic time and get a great tan to show off.

I am glad last week is all over and done with for you all. Hope it wasn't too painful for Tracey and Steve.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## alex28

Hi Kristin

I too am 3 days into my 2ww (5th IUI was basted on Thurs 14th!).  I too also have cramps, pains etc, them seem like ov pains but sometimes its like a sharp pain.

Weird huh!  Lets hope its a good sign.  Do you test on the 28th also??


----------



## Kristin M

Let's hope so Alex!  Looks like we're 2WW twins anyway!

The clinic have given me an appointment for pg test on the 29th!    

Well if AF hasn't shown up by then, I'll be very hopeful indeed....... fingers crossed.

Good luck to you.


----------



## creaky

Donna,

My heart really goes out to you! I empathise with so much you said, and fully understand the 'why me?' philosophy. But be strong! I lost my first marriage through the baby making + fertility stress, and this time round I'm trying to be more relaxed about the whole thing cos it puts such a strain on a relationship. I never thought Hubby no.1 wanted a baby as much as me cos we were still young etc. Unfortunately it seems he wanted it even more in the end, cos after we broke up he got someone pregnant, she had an abortion, and he committed suicide.(Very sad, but true )

It's a valuable lesson to remember that there's usually two people concerned with making babies, and we have to look after each other and stay strong. 

Ride the waves, and hopefully after the dips, you'll be riding on a crest soon!

Take care. X


----------



## Candy

I would also like to wish Kim a fabulous holiday, looking forwrad to hearing all about it.

When into London today to watch a friend run, was a great atmosphere, but mmy feet are killing me, dread to think how those running feel now.

Love to all


----------



## keemjay

thanks murtle  just packing now - but in the same room as pc so not getting much done 

early to bed tonight as have to leave for the airport at 4.45am 

oh just cant wait!!!

guys, after my hols i'm going to attempt to sit back a bit from FF - i need to start thinking about how we  move on from here, whether we are going down the adoption route etc. hopefully dh and i will have some time to talk on hols and to find a way forward. I need to focus on whether or not my business is viable and if not then what i am going to do for work. my part time stuff with the trachy families is fine but i either need to do more of that or find something else to fill in the gaps. Either way i am not going to find the answer on here 
I'm still gonna hang around but i'll be quieter than usual 

dont do too many pages while i'm gone 

donna - glad you have made some headway - totally identify with needing a plan, i'm all at sea at the mo and thats exactly why, all i have planned this year are concerts and music festivals 

 to anyone testing while i'm gone

byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

kj x

special snogs for molly and candy


----------



## Donna Taylor

I understand youd decsion to take a back seat from FF, But I do hope you will post from time to time, you have been an inspriation to as well as a great support.
Have a wonderfull holiday and good luck with your future plans whatever thay may be.

Big hugs Donna xx


----------



## AussieMeg

Donna-I am glad you two are looking at having counselling. I can understand the need to know the next step. I always feel lost not knowing what is happening next. In my in between times I went on herbs mainly to give me something to do than any other reason. It may the trick to give you both to have something to focus on.

Kristin it is more than likely your ovaries settling down a little after ov. Yes these pains are normal. How many follies did you have?

To everyone else it is really early morning here so I am off to bed for another 45 mins before I wake up to go to my scan.

Have a great holiday Kimmy

Love to everyone will type more later
Megan


----------



## Donna Taylor

Good Luck for scan Megan, How exciting to see your bubbas again.
Hope all is well.

Donna xx

Ps - what did you mean by herbs?


----------



## AussieMeg

Donna

I ended up doing 2 things.First I took the marilyn glenville vitamisn (which are expensive. The book is an interesting read I can send you the book if you like when I get back to the UK in late may or it is on amazon). Also there were chinese herbs which I had when I had acupuncture.

Love
Megan

Have you held your husband's hand yet.... could make the world of difference

Lauire

Sorry to hear about DH's mum and the pain his dad must feel


----------



## ck6

meg you are so inspirational,( can't spell another bottle of wine with dh....) you seem to always know the right thing to say,   i'm a week into all this, are you in aus? i know its in your name but still not sure....( went to aus for a week once to say goodbye to my dad.. not seen him for 18 years then saw him for a week, )good luck with your scan x


----------



## topsham

hi gang

sorry  no personals, had a pretty hard week so been very very busy...oh where to begin?

My wonderful dear mother in law passed away very suddenely at 4am on wednesday, still in shock writing this to be honest. I cannot believe she has gone, hubby is, well you can imagine. So much to organise in so little time. My father in law brought her home on Friday (he is irish) and i must admit it feels right to have her home, she looks so peaceful.
The funeral is on wednasday 20th so i will be popping back soon, just a tad busy right now.

My love and hope to all the 2ww's and to all the gang, my how important it is to tell people close to you you love them....do it today girls.

much love

Laurie xx


----------



## Holly C

Morning lovelies!

Laurie - so sad to read the news about DH's mother.  I'm sure it's a very emotional time for everyone.  It's very hard when you don't get a chance to say goodbye.  Take good care of both of you    Thinking of you.

Great to see you had a good weekend Julie!  Sorry to hear about odd eye - nice colleague - not!!  You could always don an eye patch and make yourself look like a ass kicking super hero    I'm sure it would make everyone's day!

Lucky KJ off on her hols!  A bit of warm sunshine will be just the thing but we are really going to miss you both while you are away and when you are back.  I can understand you wanting to move away from all of this - but you know you will always be in our hearts and thoughts and really hope you will pop in from time to time   

Creaky - hi if you are reading this.  I was really saddened by your post.  Best of luck for your treatment    

Kristin and Alex - hope that your pains are subsiding now and those little follies are now little embies doing what they need to be doing    

Meg - how did it go?  Hope that everything is tickety boo and you got to see a clear picture of those two precious babies snuggled in safely 

Donna - it's so great that you are going to take the steps together and go to counselling.  Thinking of you lovely and hoping that now you have a plan you are feeling calmer and clearer in your mind that it's going to be the right way forward for you  

I have to go into London shortly as I have an appointment with the allergy clinic.  A couple of years ago I developed a nasty reaction to something unknown which causes my eyes to swell up.  Today I'm having light testing to see if it's sunlight - I really hope not other wise I will have to be a hermit forever!!  Funnily enough after being out in the garden yesterday they have come up which is annoying as it could be to something else entirely.  Would have liked to have started off today with a clean slate to make results more conclusive. - oh well these things are sent to try us and all that!

Have a happy Monday all you other lovely ladies!!

Hollyxxxxxxxx


----------



## jodsterrun

Hi guys,
Laurie, I'm so sorry to hear about your mother-in-law.  What a shock. All the best for this week.

Holly, good luck with those allergy tests.  I hope you find out what it is.
Julie, keep those jokes coming.
Donna, it sounds like you're getting through this very difficult time.  Good luck with the counselling.

As for me, I have just done 1 day of a very intensive 6 day course.  I'm exhausted already, so don't know how I'm going to do it.  Push on!

Too tired for much more now.
I hope everyone is well otherwise, and time for some more BFP's I think.
Jodi


----------



## mandaW

Afternoon everyone,

Ooohh Donna i`ve worried about you all weekend. Hope you caught the   that i sent.

Laurie, so sorry about your news, and you and DH look after each other.

Meg- how did it go??

Holly, when do you go?? You`re poor eyes,  not what you need at the mo!

And Julie, so glad you had a great weekend. Will smith mmmm, how yummy.


We`ve had a quite weekend. Had a bit of a    on Saturday night. Think DJ is worried about the scan next week- hopefully we`ll get to the next stage this time- then its his turn. But now all   again. 

Went to the pub (had a pineapple juice) on Saturday night. Good friend of ours has met this girl, they are now expecting- complete accident Aaarrrgghhhh, why does that always happen


Hi ho to you all, missed you yesterday


xxxxxx


----------



## ck6

laurie, very sad about your mother in law, take care   .donna hope you are ok and heading for a better week x  must be a bad eye day today  my 9 yr old dd woke up and looked like she'd done a few rounds with mike tyson, her eye and mouth all swollen huge saw doctor said allergic to something..not sure what, lots of people having very bad excema at the moment wander if its due to those bright yellow fields of rape seed... let us know how you get on holly ... good joke julie, miss them over the weekend x


----------



## mandaW

One day 2 blondes walked into a tanning salon. One blonde said, " A tan for 2 please!" 
The cashier said, " Ok," filled out a form for them and asked, "are you two sisters?" 

They chuckled and replied, " No, we aren't even Catholic


----------



## mandaW

Hey, did ya hear about the John Bobbitt doorbell? 
It has a ding but no dong!  


I`m trying to cheer you up, will try and think of some better ones xxxxx


----------



## mandaW

A brunette goes to the doctor and says, "Everywhere I touch it hurts." He asks "What do you mean?" So she showed him what she meant. She touched her knee and said "Ouch!" Then she touched her chest and said, "Ouch!" Then her shoulder, "Ouch!" The doctor looks at her and asks, "Your really blonde, aren''t you?" She replies "Yes, as a matter of fact I am. How did you guess?" Doctor says, "Well your finger is broken."  


        

 as you can see, the injections are going ok!!!!


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi girls

Well had my nine week scan and both twinnies are doing fine. Really good heartbeats and right sizes etc. I am beginning to think this is real and I am having two little bubbas. Now I have 2 weeks 4 days to wait until my 12 week scan and all the worries associated with that. It really never seems to stop.Can't wait till you girls join me on this adventure

Off to bed now but will write more when I awake and you all go to sleep.

hugs
Megan


----------



## Holly C

Megan -  That's just great to hear!!

Have a lovely long sleep and look forward to more tomorrow!

Holly xxxx


----------



## Holly C

Hi again

My apptmt has been rescheduled until May!  Thankgoodness I hadn't left to go for it.  

Apparently it is that time of year for allergies and I think the rape seed does have something to do with it.  Hope your little one won't suffer too much Caroline!

Julie - I know what you mean! I used to work at same place as DH and had the same problem   So annoying and I felt it was unprofessional.  I also felt like people were prying wondering if something was up - nosey parkers  

Jodi - hope the rest of the course won't be too full on!

Manda - great jokes!!

Candy - how are your tootsies today?  

Keep hoping to hear from Molly.  Hope you are doing ok   

Slaters
xxxxxx


----------



## Candy

Hi peeps

I am going to post this into all our IUI threads, but just wondered if anyone had any good ideas for songs to go on my 4D scan DVD, its about 15mins worth and I really would like songs with meaning, basically about how precious this little one is to us... I was thinking about "I don't wanna miss a thing" by areosmith as one, but maybe thats a tad heavy.  I will check what songs my sister had tonight on hers and if I can't get any together will let them choose, just thought woudl be nie to have a personal touch C x


----------



## mandaW

love it Julie, keep em coming.


----------



## Holly C

Bye Julie Bye!

Have a nice evening - lavender bath v v relaxing!  Hope DP is cooking for you tonight!

C ya tomoz
xxxx


----------



## ck6

thanks holly, swelling went down, but seems her eye is swelling up again ... she looks miserable too. we live quite near the rape seed fields ... donna how you doing this evening ?  caroline xx


----------



## cathyA

Hi girlies,

I feel like I've missed so much lately. I don't seem to have a lot to say as I'm sort of an inbetweenie, but I do try to read as much of the post as poss.

Jess - you asked if I was excited about going on to IVF - I'm so damned terrified that I've done a bit of a shut down on my emotions I think, cos i don't feel anything at the mo. I think my sub concious is working overtime though cos I have some strange dreams and I've just taken on loads of extra 'stuff' in my life (Parish councillor and chairman of our little village community association). DH thinks I'm mad cos i do loads already but I reckon that my brain thinks its either a way of filling my time so I don't think about 'you know what' or its a preparation for life after IF. 

Donna - I feel for you. Do remember what you saw in your DH originally and also that this isn't the rest of your life - its just a sad chapter in a long book. Crass words i know - I feel some of the same things you do at the moment and it gets very loney. Hold our hands and we'll help you as much as we can.

Megan - glad you're keeping the mini Megs happy! Would so love to join you on your adventure - better than the tearjerker I'm in right now!

Laurie  - sorry to hear your sad news.  

Holly - love the pic! Not how I expected you to look at all- imagined you looking a bit like Sporty Spice for some reason!    

TTFN


----------



## MollyW

Hi girlies

Thanks for all your kind words. I'm doing okay... 

Aussie Meg - fantastic news on the scan hunny - hoping you'll be able to relax a bit now.  

Holly -   Thanks for being so sweet. Sorry your allergy appt got cancelled. Hope you get it sorted. I've made an appt at the GPs next week as I'm constantly thirsty (despite drinking 2-3 litres of water a day, like a good girl!) and REALLY wiped out. Want them to do some blood tests to check my hormone levels etc....

Laurie - so sorry to hear about your M-I-L. You are right, we must tell them we love them more often! 

Julie - hope you feel better tomorrow. What a pain your colleagues are!  

Donna - sorry you've been going through a bad patch. Hope you can find a way through together. 

Special   to Gwen & Struthie.

Good luck to all on the 2ww     

Love Molly
xxx


----------



## alex28

Candy
I have sent you a pm with the words of a song written by Marc Cohn (of walking in memphis fame) called "The things weve handed down".  Its very moving and not sure if its about IF but the words strike a meaning to me.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Laurie -  sorry to hear your news, kinda makes me feel stupid for how I have been feeling. hope you and DH are ok.

Megan - so glad your twins are doing well. book sounds interesting be great if I could borow it on your return to the uk.

Cant remember all the personalls I wanted to do  

I am feeling better today, we are trying to arrange councellign through the hospital I haven't heard back from them but they may have phoned DH so will see when he gets home.
We have also decided that all being well with work we will have a little break from treatment and start again in June.
we have an appointment on th 13th June to discuss our next steps for treatment. I feel much better knowing where I am headed. After our BFN I knew I was haing a break but didn't know houw long for or what our next treatment would be think the not knowing made the BFN harder to deal with.
Dh and I had a chat yesterday and talked about all our conflicting emotions and feelings to discover we were feeling all the same things but both trying not to show it and be strong for the other.
Deep down I know DH and I wont split up over ttc and tx, Dh knew we would need help when he married me so hardly going to walk away now, but sometimes my head isn't that clear to see the situation rationally. Plus I do feel guilty especailly in the low times as I am the one with the problem ttc not him.
we are still not as together as we have been but we are and will get there.
Because of my new job our finances are a little up the wall which has also added stress to us both, think it was just lots of little things and a few big things that were all bubbeling away that eventually it had to explode, which it did over the weekend.

Thank you all for your tremendous support, I really cant thank you enough I only hope if needed I can do the same to all of you. I really do feel quite emotuonally towards you all for all your love and support.

Donna xx


----------



## aliso1

Donna

Good to hear you are feeling better, it is true we are all defo on a emotional rollercoaster.  Take of DH and yourself and you never know we might be cycle buddies again as I will be going for the last attempt June/July

Ali


----------



## aliso1

Hi girlies


Well another busy day

Laurie hugs to you and DH.

Holly hope you are feeling better  

Molly how are you?

Well have got my appointment brought froward ot 11th May for my Gyn to see what we are going to do after our last IUI, so not long till I see him.

And we booked for a romantic weekend away, we are off to Bardolino in Lake Garda on the 25th May so defo go for last IUI probably June/July.

Kim hope you are in nice sunny Lanzarote, hope you come back refreshed hun.

Hello to everybody

Ali


----------



## aliso1

DOH 

I SHOULD HAVE SAID ROMANTIC WEEK


----------



## ck6

donna  glad you talked with dh, glad to see you seem a lot happier about your future take care lot and lots of love caroline xxx


----------



## petal b

just wanted to say hello to everyone,so much has been written i can't keep up with what is going on 

got in late so can't do any personals tonight but hope everyone is fine, and just a quick one to holly c-thanks for the info on wheatgrass

luv petal b


----------



## struthie

Thanks Molly,hope you are doing ok,big hugs to Laurie I'm so sorry to hear your sad news.

Big kisses to everone else xxx


----------



## aliso1

Morning girlies,

Thought I would start charting my temperature again?  as I am a inbetweenie just now.

Anybody else charting as before when I was doing it as was strggling to see when I was meant to be ovulating.

Ali


----------



## petal b

aliso1 i charted my temperature a few months ago,but i think you have to do it over a couple of months to see a regular pattern.i think that when it goes higher ovulation has happened.i was told to use the ovulation sticks as well because with charting you can miss it.hope this helps and good luck

laurie so sorry to hear you news


----------



## Candy

Alex thanks very much the words are lovely, just tryuing to download a copy to listen to now, thanks again


----------



## Lucy Lou

Morning girlies,

sorry i've been a bit quiet lately, but i have been reading all you posts, sorry to hear your sad news Laurie, am sending you & Donna a   sounds like you both need it at the mo.

Can i been really greedy ask ask you all to keep your fingers crossed today, as yesterdays scan showed a 20mm & 18 mm folli we are off for basting at 5pm today, 3rd & last time for us so i feel a bit sick & nervous this morning! Need an op before we move onto IVF so realistically it will be next year before that happens.

Candy i am wracking my brains for some songs for you! - it took me ages to choose one for our wedding DVD, eventually used U2's beautiful day!!

Julie, I've heard chocolate is good for a cold & dodgy blood shot eyes!!!  

love to all of you other girls i've forgotten

Lucy Lou xxxxxx


----------



## Aliday

Morning all

Good luck Lucy lou for this afternoon      

Sorry to Laurie  at his sad time.
Bereavements are so hard to cope with.

Sorry Julie your feeling so yuk, I'm sure some choccy will make you feel better.

Glad your feeling better Donna, you sound much more positive .keep plodding away ,you'll get there.Hope you get your plan sorted out soon

Hi to everyone else 
Aliday


----------



## Kristin M

Loads of good luck vibes for Lucy Lou………..

Aliso1, I’ve been charting off and on for the last 18 months or so!  Every now and then I decide it’s doing my head in too much and not really telling me anything new (I do have regular ovulatory cycles anyway) but I always finish up starting again for some reason.  You can see my current chart if you click on the globe icon to the left, not that it will tell you much.  

I had blood test this morning and am waiting for results of that, so please can I have some high-progesterone vibes please! 

Feeling quite happy this morning as we’ve just booked a summer holiday in Italy……. Can’t wait.

Good luck to all the IUI girls!


----------



## alex28

Kristin - good luck with your prog results, mine are being done Thurs and Fri so just a few days behind you.

Ali - i chart using www.fertilityfriend.com and i find it a godsend.

Candy - you are welcome.  If you cant fnd a copy let me know and i can download it onto a cd and post it to you if you wish?


----------



## mandaW

Morning girls, and what a fine and  morning it is u here in the north east. 

Oohh Lucy lou - i`ve got my fingers, toes and everything else crossed for you. Its gonna be good I can feel it in my water!!!!            fairydust explosion just to help a bit more xx

Donna, how you feeling today? keep that pecker up hun bun xx

Ah....... and Julie aka   the girls are right, choccy definately helps. If you have Crunchies on fridays, what do you have the rest of the week... Monday = Mars?

Hi to everyone else


----------



## skinnybint

Hi ladies,
I'm terrible at posting, but I have had my head in loads of books recently..assignment due in vv soon.
I'm after some advice really...my nurse at the clinic just reckons my hormones are all over the place. I have had a small amount of light brown spotting days 16,17,18 along with stomach cramps. My AF is not due until 28th April and I'm usually on time give or take a day or 2. My boobs hurt but then that's normal for me. I have an FSH of 25.3 which probably isn't helping but I've never had spotting on day 16. (BD day 11). First IUI tx starts day 2 next AF,therefore 30th (Saturday).The nurse said that maybe my AF was early, but I said it was only v slight, not even needing anything more then a panty liner. Anyone got any ideas? 
Hormone Queenxxx


----------



## Holly C

Arrrrghhh just lost my posting!

Will try to remember everything I had previously typed....

Julie - sorry to hear you are feeling worse! Try taking 1000mg of vit C every hour until your symptoms go away. It really works. Am impressed with your ability to soldier on regardless tho! Yes Killer Katie has gone on way too long. Thankgoodness she dies tomorrow 

Lucy Lou - good luck good luck good luck to you! Hope you get your dream come true     

Ali - great about your hols! Love Italy!! Sorry sport I don't chart - I have ov pain which is pretty loud and clear  I've heard those online charty things are really good tho!!

Kristin - you are going to Italy too - jammy tartlets! Hope progesterone result is as it should be   

CK6 - hope your DD is feeling better today. I found an alternative to steroid cream which you can get on the NHS http://www.elenascollection.co.uk might be worth a try....

Great to hear from you Molly though sorry that you're not feeling so great. Let's hope the Dr will have a simple explanation for it all  Hope that you are beginning to find your feet again and make tiny steps towards a new plan.

Cathy - really good to hear that you're doing so well. Hope you do have time to just sit and be Cathy too tho!

Skinny - doesn't sound good... there can be many reasons for this and if it doesn't amount to being AF I would be inclined to check it out before going ahead with treatment  You could also check on Ask A Nurse. I'm taking wheatgrass for high FSH - it apparently can really help.

Will post this before I lose it. Loves to you all!!

H xxxxx


----------



## Holly C

You know Julie?  I would love to say that AF will not be making an appearance this month, which is why pains have stopped.... I better not so instead I'll send you heaps of       for a natural BFP!!!


----------



## Holly C

Our bodies certainly do weird things!  You've gotta have hope - it might just be too early yet!  Fingers are firmly crossed


----------



## Holly C

Right Girls - have a question....

Please can you advise what is an acceptable outfit to wear to a wedding when you are only attending the evening celebrations - not the ceremony or the breakfast....

Don't want to offend anyone with an inappropriate outfit  

H


----------



## ERIKA

Afternoon ladies so much to catch up on since Friday afternoon so here goes.......................
My hospital appt went well Sat with 2 "perfect" follies 18mm x 20mm & lining good so I was basted yesterday   What an experience that was. DP produced 20.7 million sperm with 51% being rapid. Sorry for quoting figures but as it's my first IUI I've no idea what is good or bad    The nurse had a bit of a problem with me so I felt a bit sore after & went home instead of back to work. I have a testing date of 2nd May.
Petal - Glad your basting went well Friday hun & I'm now joining you on the   
Jodi - Good luck hope the rest of your course isn't so bad   
Lucylou -   for basting today hope it's 3rd time lucky.
CK6 - Hope your son/daughter's eye is better soon.
Manda - Know what you mean about unexpected/planned pregnancies, my sister announced one a few weeks ago   
Ali - Good luck with appt on the 11th & last IUI    A romantic week away sounds fab I'm dead jealous.
Laurie - Sorry to hear your news   
Donna - Sorry to hear you've been so down but glad you're starting to feel better. Counselling sounds like a good idea   so good luck with it. Ttc is such a rollercoaster of emotion. It does take over your life & puts such alot of strain on your relationship. We do understand   
Megan - Hope you had a good weekend & that your step children didn't drive you too mad     on becoming a "Gold Member" , on your wedding anniversary & really pleased your scan went well.
CR - Hope you enjoyed DP's work dinner   in Birmingham.
Kristin - Hope you're not going too mad   on the 2WW. I'm with you now so fingers crossed for both of us   
Holly - Thanks for thinking of me. Your pic is lovely. Fingers crossed that your allergy isn't to sausage   
Julie - Hope you have a better day at work & that you feel much better soon you poor thing   A natural BFP would be fab   for you.
 Cathy, Molly,Lilly, Aliday & everyone else.
Erica.xx


----------



## babyfish

Helloooo!

Sorry have been a bit absent the last few days - have been reading all the posts though - just didn't have much to add!

Donna - sorry you've had such an emotionally difficult time, but it sounds like you're coming out the other side.  I was very sad for you when you sounded so unhappy.    

Laurie - so sorry to hear your news - how awful.    Hoping the sun shines again for you and your DH soon.   xxxx

Julie - Poor old you.  If it's not bad enough feeling like sh*t you've got to look like sh*t too!     Hope your eye clears up soon.  Keep the jokes coming as I'm still sending them over to the States - HOWEVER.... it appears that uncle's been misdiagnosed!  So not cancer afterall!  Which is great - but still leaves him terribly ill and with no idea what it is!  

I went for another scan yesterday to have a butcher's at this cyst.  Not as big as it was on Friday apparently and follicles starting to show and do what they're meant to.  They're not very forthcoming with information my people (which is annoying as this IUI lark is costing a fortune and I would like to be better informed).  Anyway, have another scan lined up for Friday (cycle day 14) so we'll see what's going to happen and whether we're still able to attempt IUI this cycle.  Will start ovulation kit tomorrow.  Feel very up in the air and without full facts and figures.  That was because my consultant wasn't at the scan yesterday and the chap who does the scans wasn't there on Friday, so they both needed to have a converstion about both scans.  This happened last night - when I wasn't there.  I was told to phone today to find out what's what, and all I know is that I have another scan booked in for Friday.  Feel p*ssed off really.
Sorry for the rant - feel better now.  

Was terrible tearful yesterday and day before about this whole baby-making thing. It comes in waves don't you find?  I'm perfectly brave and philasophical (sp?) about it for a few days and then blow it out of all proportion.  

Went to yoga and swimming yesterday - which was good to clear the head.  But today woke up feeling a bit crap (my illness does this).  So not doing much today - just hanging around at home and catching up on some work.

Holly - lovely photo.  Can't see your face very clearly but you look gorgeous!
BTW - what kind of wedding - what dress code, where is it, etc?  Need more infor before I can start styling!

It's funny how you imagine people in your head and then see them!  

Love and kisses


----------



## babyfish

Julie - thanks for making me smile   

Complete change of subject....

Just a question for all of you?  Do any of you give blood?

The reason I want to know is that I've had to have regular blood transfusions over the last few years and I'm going to do a little campaign to get everyone I know to at least think about giving blood.  Because, frankly, without it, God only knows where I'd be now!  Just wondered what your thoughts were on this.

It's not really in my nature to get all 'do-gooder' but I feel quite strongly about this and really just want to hear what you all think before I send my email out to all my chums.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## babyfish

Apparently, you must weigh over 50kg (7st 12).  
Found the info out on www.blood.co.uk.


----------



## Kristin M

Babyfish, I’m always meaning to give blood and never get round to it (I know, I know) but you’ve given me a spur to actually do something.

Is it OK when going through tx though?


----------



## Kristin M

Clinic just phoned with blood test results – apparently my progesterone level is 52.5 which is OK I think?


----------



## babyfish

Actually, I don't know if its ok to do when taking any type of medication but if you are interested you can call 0845 771 1711 and they'll be able to tell you.  I'm glad it's something you might do in the future though - thank you.  I feel encouraged!

Julie - EAT MORE CHOCOLATE.  I totally don't think 'lucky you'.  My best friend was exactly the same.  Really struggled to put on weight. Same size as you.  However, since she had 1st baby - she's got a bit of meat on her.  And we laugh now coz she looks bigger than me!


----------



## petal b

**********-had to say that at least you can eat lots of chocolate without it showing so eat away 

erica-welcome to  the  i am testing next friday so we are not that far apart your dhs  seems good as far as  can tell.the whole basting thing is not very nice so don't worry i had abit of a problem too.if you don't mind me asking what pessaries are you on.i got a gel one (even though it is not a gel just called that on the box works like a tampax,and i feel different to how i was last time,just wondering if anyone else has had different ones and felt different.sorry that sounds not right but hope you all know what i am talking about 

holly c-nice photo now we can put a face to the name

babyfish-that is so bad about your uncle  but good that it is not cancer hope that he gets better soon and that they find out what is wrong.
hope it all goes well for friday.it does make you all over the place does'nt it,i felt fine over the last couple of days but now.....well i won't go there trying to be calm

hello to everyone else


----------



## alex28

Kristen - excellant result - you should be chuffed!!


----------



## jodsterrun

Hi everyone,
Course is still full on.  I'm just having a short break from studying for the testing part tomorrow.  (High pressure course).  No wonder I can't get pregnant, too many stressful moments in my life.

Babyfish, I used to give blood, but now they won't take my blood.  As you know, I'm in Australia, and because I lived in the UK for more than one year, no blood giving for me.  Risk of mad cow disease they say!  It can't be doing the blood stores much good as loads of Australians have lived in the UK.

Julie, hope that nasty virus leaves soon.  Nothing worse than looking like you're sick as well.

Holly, Julie's suggestion of pants or a dress will both be fine.  I would just wear something evening like.  What would I know?  All my friends are long married with children by now, I don't go to weddings any more.

Erica, good luck with that 2ww.        to you.

Kristen, that progesterone result is very good.  Do you feel Progesterone symptoms?  I normally do if it's that high.

Hello to CK, Laurie, Alex, Petal, Candy, AussieMeg and Manda.  To everyone else, hi!

Jodi  (Slowly driving myself crazy with too much study for this stupid course.  It's full of large egos as well, as medical things often are).


----------



## Catwoman

Hello – I'm a newbie here and this is my first posting, so please be gentle with me…
I had my first IUI on Saturday, so now I'm three days into the waiting game and feeling a bit down. Is this normal? It was more painful than I'd anticipated (the speculum they used was too big for me, and they had to down-size to a 'Winchester') by which time my innards had clamped up. I had to have a very large glass of wine afterwards.
I've been trying to stay positive – after all, we're still relatively new to the assisted conception route. But god, it's hard. Especially as I've been surrounded by pregnant women in my office for the last year or so (four of them out of a workforce of 12.) My jaws ache from the forced smile I have glued to my face all day. Anway, if there's anyone else here on a similar cycle to me, I'd love to hear from you.
Good luck to everyone!
C x


----------



## mandaW

afternoon all,

Babyfish I have always given blood, so you go girl, get them all your friends roped in. 

Hi Jodi, glad the course is still going well.

Catwoman, hello. Lovely to meet you, and yes it is normal to feel down. keep chatting we`re always here. If you`re really unlucky we may even tell you some jokes.    

Holly, the wedding dilema. i actually work in a fabulous shop full of wedding outfits, hat, hats and even more hats- it really is wonderful, and I agree with Julie, trousers and a gorgeous top always looks stunning. When is the wedding??


----------



## ERIKA

Babyfish - Great news about your uncle but how awful to be misdiagnosed   Hope they sort him out soon & that he makes a speedy recovery. Great news that your cyst is getting smaller but follies growing properly   Sending you lots of luck for Friday. I do give blood & have done for years I always work on the theory that you never know when you or someone close to you will need some.
Kristin - I don't know about levels as I've never had any blood tests done but the girls think yours are great so   
Julie - Petite & able to eat mountains of choccie ooohhhh   I wish!!
Petal - I haven't been given any pessaries at all   & no I don't mind you asking anything. Does that mean I've been short changed then   
Jodi - Your course sounds manic & I bet your week flies by   
Catwoman - Hello   & welcome. I'm new to this part of the site (although have been ttc for 3½yrs) and had my first IUI treatment yesterday.
Manda - Great jokes   from you & Julie 
Holly - I'm with the others & think trousers & a dressy top   for the wedding. I love to see women in dresses but I don't feel comfortable in them. I'm a definate trouser girl & at least if you fall over drunk you don't flash anything   
Julie - Hope you're feeling better this afternoon  
Erica.x


----------



## Catwoman

Hi MandaW – thanks for the welcome, very much appreciated. It looks like you and I are having IUI this month – what stage are you at? I've started ruminating about the size of my follicles (it's so easy to get obsessive about figures and statistics and that kind of thing…) I had two. One was 25mm, the other 10mm. So I guess one was too big and the other too small, from what I've read.
Please feel free to bombard me with really bad jokes. The worse, the better. I could do with a laugh, especially surrounded, as I am, with large, pregnant bellies (I am in the office at the moment).
Look forward to meeting/chatting with you all. You all seem a really close knit, supportive group – which is just what I need right now.
C x


----------



## Holly C

Wow it's got busy on here all of a sudden!

Great to hear from you Catwoman - sorry to hear that you found the procedure uncomfortable and sore.  Hopefully you will only have to go through it once and it will all be worth it     It really is a hard old time and completely know what you mean about the forced smile.  

Jodi - your course sounds really gruelling!  Good to have it behind you when it's over and take some time out for yourself.  Good luck for the exam tomorrow!!  Thanks for your thoughts on what to wear too   I know - we've not been to a wedding in ages either... quite looking forward to it. Oh and in answer to your question days ago - yes we will move back to NZ or maybe even in Aus one day but no real plans for the next few years yet.

Hi Petal - keepin em crossed for this time!  Hope the wheatgrass is tasty!!

Kristin - great news!!!

Babyfish - thanks for the reminder about giving blood.  It is something I've been meaning to do for ages.  Like Jodi I can't give blood back at home either so I've got out of the way of it and need a prompt to do it here.  And you're v v kind - I will post a more up close one when I'm looking a little less scary!  The wedding is at Lympne Castle in Kent but doesn't give a dress code. Cannot believe what your poor Uncle has been through - hope that they get to the bottom of it quickly!! You do sound like you are being given the run around. Let's hope that you get some good news from them asap.  You've a right to feel p****d off so rant away!  I feel like you do - one minute really positive about the future then it's all gloom and doom again.  You're doing all the right things tho - so let's hope all the bad stuff is behind us and we're moving on  


Julie our own little dinky Kylie - thanks for your tip too.  I just might head off to Maidstone....shhhh don't tell DH!!  How are you feeling now?

Erika - that sound absolutely perfect!!   DP is a star too!   it's gonna be good news for all our girls this month!!  
Nice Freudian slip there  in your post you little ^evi  Fred Elliot is still making me shudder whenever I see him ugh!  Forgot to thank you for looking up your book for me yesterday Julie - not sure if it hit the mark or not.... 

Oooooh Manda - what a great job!  Must be fun to dress people up.  Do you ever get people who choose ridiculous outfits that they are smitten with and you have to reassure them?  Ha ha you must just want to die laughing after they leave!  Thanks too for your advice - it's on 30th April.  

Slaters xxxxxx


----------



## ck6

what a manky day got caught out in the rain twice   thanks for the info on the cream holly, dd ok today just a bit tired so kept her off school.. ( gone to her daddy's now... won't see her till 2moro pm  ) got a reply from simply wild they don't deliver to medway... wow you are full of useful info holly i sit here with pen and paper writing down all web address's you give out  .. babyfish nobody wants my blood, i have been on steriods since i was 13 and was once told you have to be off them for two years,  ( can you help holly ...its for asthma) also can't give blood if you have recently had a tattoo? hope everyone is ok and good luck to petal and erica on your  ... julie hope you feeling a bit better keep eating the choccy best cure for everything.... my dh thinks  cures everything  ( sometimes it does ha ha) i only have to look at choccy and i put on weight  caroline xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mandaW

Just thinking of Erika falling over drunk

Yes Holly it really is a wonderful job, but we do get some nightmare customers. Keeps the day interesting.    Most of them are lovely though. Have a fantastic time xxxxx

Havnt got any jokes 2day, bum is too sore  to sit for too long. Hormones are really kicking in. Will search for a joke now....watch this space.....


----------



## Catwoman

Hi Erika! (and everyone else who's welcomed me). Sounds like you and I are at a pretty similar stage. Will keep my fingers crossed for you (and will probably keep my legs crossed during my next IUI as well, unless they use the 'Winchester'.) Hope your experience was more comfortable than mine…
C x


----------



## ck6

hope i didn't upset anyone...really worried about doing that,  just meant dh thinks his sperm can cure a bad finger or headache ...(probably making this worse sorry) nothing to do with babies ... sorry


----------



## Holly C

Oooh we are up to page 14 - Whoops Candy we've been chatty today!!

CK6 - shame about Simply Wild    I saw another company recently I will try and dig out their details to see if you get better luck with them.   Glad my info is useful    Good to hear DD better - at least you will get to have some you time while she is away.... No rain here at all in West Kent - odd!  I'm sure you haven't offended anyone  

Erika - thanks for that!  Can't wait to go shopping now!  And... just what sort of girl do you think I am??!!!     

ooooh poor poor bum Manda!  

Julie - oh babe what a dissapointment.  Go home and have a nice drink of something a bit naughty and get DP to massage your tootsies, put on snuggly pj's and watch some tele.  Hope you're feeling more like yourself tomorrow.  Good jokes tho


----------



## ck6

thanks hollyx


----------



## mandaW

Especially for Julie, the only cold/flu i can think of...............

  A young couple were married and they were having sex all the time during their honeymoon, but when the honeymoon was over they had to adjust their sex schedule to their work schedule. 
So every day the husband would get home at 5 o'clock, and every day they would go to bed at 5:15. In the door at 5, in the sack at 5:15. This went on for months, never missing a day until the wife came down with the flu and went to the doctor to get a flu shot. 

The shot killed all the germs inside her except for three, and these three germs were huddled together inside her body talking over their survival plans. 

One germ said, "I'm going to hide between two toes on her left foot, I don't think the antibiotics will find me there." 

A second exclaimed, "I am going to hide behind her right ear, I don't think they'll find me there." 

The last germ said, "I don't know about you guys, but when that 5:15 pulls out tonight, I'm gonna be on it!"


----------



## ERIKA

CK - I   at what you said, men think   can cure everything!!!
Manda - I always like to look like a lady no matter what the circumstances   However having had my first IUI treatment & my bitsys (my 4 year old nieces word) poked & prodded while spread eagled on a pillow on numerous occasions, shown to at least 6 different people in the space of 10 days, various implements inserted & moved around I not feeling so ladylike right now   
Holly - I'm getting a very good idea about what sort of girl you are   
Catwoman - It's great to be at the same stage as someone else   & no my first IUI experience wasn't any better than yours by the sound of it.
Julie - A soak in the bath, a bit of tv, some pampering & an early night will hopefully make you feel better.
Erica.xx


----------



## Catwoman

OK. Here's a joke that always makes me laugh. 
A man goes to see his GP and says, 'Doctor, I have a big problem.' He drops his trousers and on bending over, the doctor can see a huge lettuce leaf sticking out of the man's bum.
'My God,' says the doctor, 'That is a big problem.'
'You're telling me,' says the man. 'And that's just the tip of the Iceberg.'
Well, I find it funny…


----------



## Kristin M

CK6, my DH is like that as well........ he thinks sex is a magic cure for anything that might possibly ail me.  

Aren't they sweet with their little delusions......


----------



## mandaW

Catwoman, i love it, just told a customer too- she was highly amused!!!!


----------



## babyfish

Now that was funny!

Welcome Catwoman - with more jokes like that you can stay    .
Good luck with your 2ww.  It really is a roller-coaster - and we're on the ride with you - so feel free to off-load anytime.  We're here. And I know - EVERYONE is pregnant - wherever I look...  I can't see for bumps and pushchairs!   

Thanks to Petalb, Jodi, Manda, Erica and Holly re nice things you said about my uncle and the giving blood thing.  Really appreciated.

Babyfish x


----------



## mandaW

Not very seasonal, but i like this one...  

  The Legend of the Christmas Tree Angel  

Santa was very cross. It was Christmas Eve and NOTHING was going right. 
Mrs. Claus had burned all the cookies. The elves were complaining about not getting paid for the overtime they had worked making toys, and were threatening to go on strike. The reindeer had been drinking eggnog all afternoon. To make matters worse, a few of the other elves had taken the sleigh out for a spin earlier in the day and had crashed it into a tree. 

Santa was furious. "I can't believe it! I've got to deliver millions of presents all over the world in just a few hours, and all of my reindeer are drunk, the elves are walking out, and I don't even have a Christmas tree! I sent that stupid little angel out HOURS ago to find a tree and he isn't even back yet! What am I going to do?" 

Just then, the little angel opened the front door and stepped in from the snowy night, dragging a Christmas tree. The angel said, "Yo, fat man! Where do you want me to stick the tree this year?" 

And thus the tradition of angels atop the Christmas trees came to pass...


----------



## Holly C

Manda!  That's my favourite joke today!

H xxxxx


----------



## mandaW

Really  Am off home now, but i`ll think of another one for tomorrow especially for you Holly. Have a great night and spk later  

   to everyone else, and morning megan when you read this xxxxx


----------



## petal b

**********-hope you feel better tomorrow and your jokes  keep them coming

erika-sorry did not mean to worry you(pessaries)not sure if you had drugs,i did and not everyone has them, count yourself lucky, they are not nice.

holly c-the wheatgrass is sooooo bad,i thought i would be sick (had it on its own and wished that i did'nt.was hoping that it will help my skin it is so bad at the moment i think it is the pessaries (new ones i have never had) 
has anyone any tips,

was wondering does anyone else seem to get spots with the treatment and have only just got them (sorry not the greatest worry in the world but they are driving me mad)

catwoman-welcome to the best place in the world 

manda-your joke was very good


----------



## Holly C

Hi ya Petal!

Can really sympathise with you - I'm still getting rid of nasty ones from when I was on the meds.  I seem to have those horrid hard ones that don't surface on my chin - ick!  But good news!! Apparently wheat grass helps - I'm taking organic wheat grass pills and have my fingers crossed.  Maybe disguise it with nice fruits and hold your nose as it goes down the hatch  

xx


----------



## petal b

did not know you could get wheatgrass pills,god that would be so much better were did you get them from.after a while it gets better to drink it,but its the smell ,i can smell it everywhere 
i will have to put a box over my head until they go


----------



## Kristin M

I don't have pessaries either.  What are the pessaries for?

Nobody has said anything to me about pessaries.

There is SO much I don't know.


----------



## petal b

oh no what have i done 

not everyone has pessaries,they are to ensure thickness (in the lining i think)for implation,the right word is endometral thickness for implation(not showing off,i did not know this but read on another thread, its on the one where it tells you what happens in iui.) but not really sure myself but i think it is to help with implation.it is a progesterone.hope i have got this right


----------



## Kristin M

Ah, OK.  I thought it was something like that.

See what you have started now.


----------



## Holly C

Ladies - I can't recall off the top of my head if you have had medicated or unmedicated cycles - the pessaries are given for those on medicated cycles (not always tho - some have a single injection after they've been basted) .  They are a synthetic form of progesterone, which is a hormone that helps to support the early stages of pregnancy.  It helps keep the lining stable enabling the egg to implant. It is prescribed because medicated cycles stop your natural cycle from producing progesterone.  If you achieve pregnancy it is prescribed until week 12 of development.  At this point the placenta takes over and it is no longer necessary.  I would query your clinic on their approach if you need to in the future.

Holly xxx


----------



## Kristin M

I haven't had an injection or pessaries, but my progesterone level was high at today's blood test......  

Is this something I need to discuss with the clinic, then, do you think?


----------



## Holly C

Hi Kristin - I would say that this is why your clinic checks your progesterone - to check to see if you need to have something prescribed.  This is not something that my clinic does - instead they just give you the pessaries regardless.  I think it sounds like it is all in order so no need to fret.  Maybe just ask them what their thoughts are on it in the future (but you probably won't need to cos you're gonna get a BFP!!)

H xxxx


----------



## petal b

holly-you are good with words mine was all over the place 
but holly is right ,i was just given them ,they never checked my progesterone and you have not had drugs so i would not worry.sorry am not good at explaning things.holly are you sure you are not a nurse


----------



## Kristin M

No, I did have drugs (FSH and an HCG trigger)..... am confused now.  

Holly - I so hope you're right about the BFP - am trying to think positive - but I know the odds are against us.

This is a really long thread today!


----------



## petal b

i am confused as well and i am the one telling you,half the time i don't know what it going on  

i know it is hard to stay postive is'nt it


----------



## Donna Taylor

Haven't read all posts yet so sorry if I don't reply personally to yours, I am always thinking of everyone.

Cant remeber who was talking about giving blood, but I do give blood when I can however I am limited as to when I can give blood as it as to be a weekends as I feel crap for a couple of days. I also faint and it doesn't matter how long I lay down or how much tea and orange I drink I always faint. Last time I felt fine after laying down for 30min so left to walk home and fainted 3 times on the way felt really stupid.

Got work sorted I think so tx will start again in june hopefully after our appointment to discuss options on the 13th.
Haven't heard back from councelling yet though.

DH are much better now feela bit silly for getting into such a state now.
we are talking more and even   last night (sorry if tmi)

Love to you all

Donna xxx


----------



## ck6

well done donna


----------



## petal b

donna-glad to see things are getting for you


----------



## petal b

just wanted to ask anyone who is on their two week wait.am abit worried that i am not feeling anything.on my last go i had all sorts of pains(i know it did not work with that go)but i just feel that i should be feeling something .mad i know,worried if you have pains and worried if you don't just wanted to ask anyone if they have had this.maybe different cycles bring different things so they say........but does it bring madness..........i think it does  was calm for 4 days my dh said that that is a record


----------



## CR

hello hello.

fab weekend in solihull with dp's work.  and all paid for by dp's work, bonus!!!

julie - hope you feeling better soon.  are you doing iui when your af arrives?  or are you waiting for the following af?  sorry, head up my   lately.  because i am waiting for my af to arrive following failed iui and 2 x bleeds.  no idea when it will arrive, but the signs are starting to show, some nice lovely spots starting to appear on my forehead.  and all the spots have just cleared up from all the previous meds!!  oh joy!!  just asking because i wondered if we will be at nuffield at same time?

dr holly - sorry, but you are just so knowledgeable.  but i did get worried when you started to talk about murders, i don't watch the street.  you mentioned sometime back i think that there is a mary glenville clinic in tunbridge wells i believe?  have you been?  and if so, what did you think and what is involved?
i get swelling eyes too, my symptons are due to allergy, and they call it urticaria odema i think.  back of my head and deep in my ears get so itchy i could scratch them raw.  itching all over actually, but worse in the head!!!  i have a problem with cheap red food colourings and a few other things.  i have used an excellent homeopath clinic in leybourne which i would recommend thoroughly.  they use computers and have a fab reputation for helping cure people of allsorts of minor and very serious things, even polio.  i can let you have their tel number if it might be something you are interested in?

lots of love to everyone else, getting late and i need to get some zzzzzz.  
crxxx

ps donna, so glad things are better for you.

goodnight everyone....


----------



## AussieMeg

Holly--I don't think it matters what you wear, it si a wedding so I love getting dressed up..no hat though. I am a dress girl! Is it a typical British thing to only invite people to the reception? Do they do it in NZ? Also don't forget to take money as I had to borrow the first wedding we went to as we had to pay for drinks.

PetalB--I had crinone gel and I think it sounds a lot better than cyclogest. You will get a bit of a fetta cheese discharge (Sorry tmi) at about day 6 so don't worry to much about it apart from the yukkiness. Giggle...forgot to tell you (as it is reallycommon wth us lot out here) that you will nearly puke if you drink the wheatgrass straight. Suggestions, miz with a bit of orange juice (pure freshily squeezed) and mint and even some pineapple if you have some. Oh and I had no symptoms at all in this 2ww but did in my first one and got pg on both!

Skinnybint it may be ov bleeding as this happens occassionally. 

Julie--hope you are feeling better

How are things going Molly?

Well done Erika. The weekend was very quiet as the skids stayed at their friends...yeeeeahh.

Erika and KirstinM--Some of the clincis give pessaries others don't. sometimes you have to ask the clinic for them. It depends on how they view your prog levels and endo lining. If you prog is high you don't need them, or they may give you a higher dose of Pregnyl which can increase your prog levels too. Often it depends on how higher dose of drugs you have had too. High FSH injections means you are more likely to need them. Holly's description was right but you dob't always have totake them until 12 weeks. I stopped at 4 weeks because my levvels were high.

Babyfish--look on the positive side they haven't cancelled the cycle so that is great news.And then the uncle thing. My goodness. I used to give blood but am banned from it in Aus and in Northern Ireland I can't because of the treatment.

Catwoman--welcome. Kristin M, PetalB,,Catwoman,Erika, and Lucy lou are all testing near you.

CK6--  to men

Thank you for a lovely morning wish Manda.'

We may be coming back to the UK on 1 May as Qantas are having trouble finding us another seat (we did the flight on airmiles) so plans are all in the air.

Love
Megan


----------



## Candy

New home ladies not quite sure how I let you get to page 18 lol  

I was wondering if maybe we could try and limit the amount of jokes being posted in this new thread, I know it does help lighten the mode but for those that don't get as much a chance to post it could be hard to keep up.

I would suggest having a seperate thread for jokes, that they IUI ladies could read, but I know that this section is not the right place, so maybe those that want to be included could set up a pm group, where you can pm daily jokes ? or how about adding an IUI jokes thread within the boy & girl section ?

Thank you for reading this 

Candy x


----------



## Candy

New home this way ---> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=27587.new#new

I was wondering if maybe we could try and limit the amount of jokes being posted in this new thread, I know it does help lighten the mode but for those that don't get as much a chance to post it could be hard to keep up.

I would suggest having a seperate thread for jokes, that they IUI ladies could read, but I know that this section is not the right place, so maybe those that want to be included could set up a pm group, where you can pm daily jokes ? or how about adding an IUI jokes thread within the boy & girl section ?

Thank you for reading this

Candy x


----------



## Candy

I am glad, wasn't sure how to word it


----------



## petal b

oh no what will we do now  can't we have a few now and again


----------



## MollyW

Morning girlies.

I think that is a great idea Candy as it was hard to keep up with everyone's news as there are so many of us now. If we start up a new jokes thread then we will know where to go when we need cheering up or have a joke to share, which I know has helped a few people on here when they are struggling. 

Donna - glad you and DH have made it up.  

Petalb - try not to worry, lots of people get pg with no symptoms... 

CR - hope the witch arrives soon so you can get going....and Julie - though I hope she isn't as wicked to you as usual.  

Holly - I too would love to know where you get organic wheatgrass tablets! As you are a fountain of knowledge, was also wondering if you had any tips on a good make of juicer to buy - preferably one that won't take an age to clean as I'd have to use it in the office as we have no electricity at home... 

Kristin - hope the 2ww is bearable.  

Special   for Laurie. Hope you are both okay sweetie...

 to everyone else...

Love Molly
x


----------



## ck6

but we like them julie and manda .... where's doctor holly this morning? what time does surgery open? now i know that aussie meg is in aus, i am a bit slow, just wasn't sure   cr the clinic you mentioned is it near tesco? i'm about 10 mins away could you give me the number please thanks.. i think all iui's are different had 3 not had two the same,  one minute you think its worked  next you are convinced it hasn't ..... that 2ww def a very hard time hope petal and erica are doing ok . not a nice day here in medway,oh hang on sun just coming out   caroline x


----------



## ck6

sorry and good luck to kristin  on 2ww ..def with petal need some jokes now and againx


----------



## petal b

i was a very bad girl this morning and done a test, what an idiot,i know it is miles to early,but i just could not help it,it was  just looking at me .you don't have to say it i know already that it was to early ,i only had basting done last thursday.it is driving me mad i just need to know.i feel like a am getting addicted to them,i done this last time and my dh will kill me if he knows.


----------



## MollyW

STEP AWAY FROM THE PEE STICKS PETAL!


----------



## ck6

done that too petal, i know what you mean about the thing staring up at you, i tend to throw it in the bin and then every so often get it out to check it hasn't changed its  mind argh !!!


----------



## petal b

i glad i am not alone and to make it ten times bad their was a faint line,and now it has got me all,am i,no its not its the drugs still in my body.i knew i should'nt have done it.oh well its happened now


----------



## petal b

oh,  i need one of your jokes now


----------



## petal b

let the jokes begin 

got to go to work now,well post again tonight

juileangel hope you feel better soon,you should of taken the day off


----------



## ERIKA

Morning ladies
Donna - Great to hear that you & DH are feeling better   & that you can start treatment again in June.
Petal - I'll be thankful that I haven't been given pessaries then. Naughty girl testing early       but I understand it's so very hard. Fingers crossed for you     
Holly - Thanks for info but I'm well confused now   I've had a medicated cycle, no pessaries, no injection after basting, no blood tests   Guess I'll just have to go with the flow.
Kristin - Hope you're coping ok with the   & it looks like our treatments are the same except for the blood tests.
Megan - Thanks for info about the pessaries etc. As you can see I'm confused now   but guess the hospital know what they are doing, hope so. It will actually be nice not having to be messed with for the next 2 weeks   
Caroline - Hello  & thanks for kind thoughts. This 2ww feels so much worse than the Clomid ones.
Julie - Hope you're feeling better today   
 CR, Molly, Manda & everyone else. Hope you all have a good day. I'm busy at work but finding it hard to concentrate.
Erica.xx


----------



## jodsterrun

Well done Julie on starting the new joke thread,
You were so prompt.

Donna, that's fantastic that you and DH are back on course again.  Good luck!

Not much news from me.  Finished the first half of my course, and it has been a tense time.  So, had the afternoon off and had to have a nana nap!
On to the last 3 days tomorrow.  Hopefully this part is a bit less stressful.

Enough about that stupid course.  Molly, you are the best pee stick police.  I have to say that I've never been tempted to do a test, as I just get too disasppointed.  Not worth it for the sad feeling it brings, but that's just me.

Julie, keep the jokes coming on the new thread.  I don't know what we'd do without them.

Holly, are you any further down the road of what to wear to that wedding?  It sounds like AussieMeg understands the strange tradition of just going to the evening part.  I know, I've never really encountered that one before. 

Any advice on my dilemma about whether to have genetic testing done?  My cousin has recently had a baby with cystic fibrosis, and it's not in either of the families.  Anyway, she has her gene identified, and now I'm just wondering whether to be tested before starting IVF?  What would everyone else do?
You can't test embryos here, so I don't know if there's a lot of point anyway.  I mean, after all this time, what would I do if a baby tested positive?  It's not a great disease, but brings up a bit of a quandry.
To make it worse, my gynaecologist is away, hence why I'm not starting IVF yet.
Thoughts are welcome.

Enough rambling.
Hello to everyone, enough space taken up, so you'll just have to take my word that I'm thinking of all of you.
Jodi


----------



## mandaW

morning everyone, good idea about the joke thread, sorry if i`ve taken up too much space joke telling  . ooopss, Dh says I talk too much !!!

Really busy this morning, but will catch up this afternoon with some personals

Love ya all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kristin M

Petal, you are naughty    It's a nightmare, isn't it?  Though I'm not really tempted to pee on a stick....... too scared of that dreaded BFN.  (Having said that, I did do a cheapie internet test a couple of days ago just to see if the HCG was still in my system! - it was, but only just).

Anyone got any tips for surviving the 2WW  I've decided to start learning Italian in preparation for our holiday......... I wonder how far I'll get?


----------



## Catwoman

Morning everyone!
Have to be quick as I'm at work and my boss is breathing down my neck…
Julie, hope you're feeling better. My husband has something similar by the sound of it. Petal – I completely sympathise. I was basted two days after you, and I'm already analysing every twinge and pain.
I went out last night and had a glass of wine or two too many… so am filled with self-loathing this morning. How does everyone else cope with this clean-living lark?
Just one other thing: this has been my first month on Clomid. Apart from hot flushes at night, I also had a weird sensation at the front of my head for the three or four days before ovulation. It wasn't pain, as such – just a feeling of heaviness. Has anyone else had this?
I've only been a member of this board for less than 24 hours, but I'm so, so glad I joined it… you're a marvellous bunch of ladies.
C x


----------



## mandaW

Hi catwoman, glad you joined too  

i had some strange old reactions to clomid including feeling light headed (or was that just a reaction to a lack of alcohol!!) No seriously, your body will react in so many ways, alot of it because we are analysing ourselves much more closely than we normally would, and its all new to our systems. Keep an eye on how you feel, even keep a diary and see if a pattern starts?? I dont know, thats just what i would do

xx


----------



## mandaW

Bellisimo kristen, good on new, thats all I know in Italian, well except for pizza etc.......

Donna, good on you girl, can I stop worrying now?? 

Holly, decided on the wedding yet??

Petal, you are wicked. Guess that`ll be me in a week or so, so I cant tell you off, besides you sound so lovely how could I?

Hello Erika, Caroline, evening megan, and anyone else I missed xxx

Jodi, well done kiddo, only three days to go on that course. Bet you`ll have a great nap when its over.


----------



## mandaW

You are a remarkable person Julie, and I know it will happen for you xx


----------



## ck6

i'll 2nd that manda ....good idea about the diary


----------



## Catwoman

Julie – the diary is an absolutely lovely idea. I really, really hope it all works out for you. Are you starting IUI next month?
I also noticed in your biog that you have two cats – so do I. I call them my feline babies – they are gorgeous and help to keep me sane (though not when they nibble my toes at 4 o'clock in the morning…)
Loads and loads of luck to you,
C x
PS Manda – thanks v much for the reply. My memory is awful – am I right in thinking you were basted on Friday?


----------



## Holly C

Afternoon All!

It's been one of those mornings today and I've achieved precisely zilch! 

Tsk tsk you rascally joke tellers! Thanks for starting the new joke link Julie!

Donna - it's great to hear things are soooo much better for you both!!  I know how you feel - it's' like there is no hope in sight and then suddenly the sun is out and you can't believe you felt so low and were convinced that things could never get better - ever 

Petal you are a naughty girlie - but it sounds like you've learned your lesson  
Didn't mean to take over yesterday with my explanation - I started my post before you but it took me longer to get it posted....

CK6 - Believe me I am no expert but I've experimented with so many complimentary therapies I'm starting to build up a bit of knowledge.  I'm also studying nutrition part time.  'Surgery' is now open  

CR - I haven't been to Marilyn Glenville's clinic but would love to.  It's pretty pricey though   and I've already spent a small fortune on Foresight which is similar to Marilyn Glenville - in fact she was one of Foresight's founders.  I've sent an email to her wanting some information and am waiting to see what the answer will be.  I'm sure it will be 'make an appointment and we will discuss it'    Poor you with your itching!  It's horrible isn't it.  Have you managed to overcome it with the help of the Leybourne clinic?  Do they use the B.E.S.T screening system?  

Erika - sorry I've confused you.... If you ever need to undertake tx again I would ask your clinic what their feeling is on taking progesterone pessaries/injections etc.  If they say it's not our policy - question why is that.  Same goes the other way - if there is something you don't think you need and they want to prescribe it - again question why. (e.g. being persuaded into a medicated cycle when you personally feel there is no need as you ovulate naturally etc etc) Everyone needs to have a full set of facts so they are fully informed of what is happening.  Everytime you have bloods done/scans etc ask them what it's for and what the results mean.  Most of us are paying for their treatment - we have a right to know!  Our clinic are great and give you a handbook detailing everything - what they are prescribing and the reasons they are prescribing it.  It's really useful and means you can keep referring back.

Meg - thanks for dress code advice and also for pointing out the cash situation!

Jodi - I haven't completely decided yet but I've got a few ideas.... and no it's not what we do in NZ either....  I think genetic testing is really interesting - I'm involved in a programme as my Mother and her family have a history of bowel cancer.  It's slightly different to you though and I'm not sure how I would feel about it in your situation either.  I think it really comes down to it being a personal choice...however if embryo testing is not an option anyway -what is it going to prove in the end?  It could cause unnecessary worry.... 

Julie lovely - sorry to hear that you are feeling worse    Hope it soon passes.


Catwoman - sorry I can't answer your question with regard to your head but can imagine it was really uncomfortable.  Having not really had alcohol for the past three years - I had my first wine (all of two glasses) last week.... while I was rockin that night - I felt terrible the whole of the next day.  So much so that when DH suggested a night in with a bottle of red last week I said I would prefer not to  

Kristin - great idea to take up Italian Bella!  As for further tips on 2ww - just keep popping in here    we'll get you thru it!!  Hope you're feeling positive - we all are!!!

Hi ya Manda and Babyfish!

Molly and Petal - I need to dig out the info on wheatgrass from another member on a different thread - she gets hers online.  I bought mine from a Health Food Shop in London it is by a company called Pines.  

Molly - I don't wish to be nosy but I wondered how you got on with your results from your saliva tests?  I'm interested in doing it too but it was over £300 so I'm a little cautious....
 
Misty - have you tested yet     

RachelMD - not long for you now     

Lucy Lou - how did it go yesterday?? 

Big loves to all!

H xxxxxxxxxxx

PS where has Piglet Price gone??


----------



## Holly C

Julie - that is such a good idea!  I often think if and when it does actually happen and I can picture myself with truculent rascals behaving the way they do - I will be at the end of my tether saying things like 'do you know how much we went through'.... your way of looking at it is so much nicer!  I think I will get myself a diary - thank you!

H xxxxx


----------



## mandaW

Catwoman- wow what a cool name, are you really??

Anyway, with reagrds to basting...............we had our first attempt last month which was abandoned as I had not produced any eggs.  Very sad at the time. Am now having ten days of 2x ampules of menagon injections,   administered by DH- cant even annoy him now as he can GET me!! haha. Go on Monday for a scan so cross your fingers we can get to basting-next thursday. then its 2WW for us
xxxxx


----------



## Catwoman

Hi Manda! I wish I really was her, but I'd look terrible in a leather catsuit – I'm a bit of a pear from the waist down!
Sorry for getting your cycle wrong. Good luck with the injections, I'll keep everything crossed for you.
C x


----------



## MollyW

Hi Holly

Funny you should ask about the hormone results as I phoned the US yesterday to check on them as I hadn't heard anything.

I paid $165 online at www.altmednetwork.net This was for a hormone level test for 5 hormones & a bottle of progesterone cream. So quite a lot cheaper than you've been quoted. I know Kim has also had it done - think it was in the UK, but not sure. You could ask her for details when she's back from Lanzarote if you don't want to send to the States. They quoted 4-6 weeks for results and its almost 6 weeks for me...

The hormones they test are oestrogen, progesterone, testosterone, DHEA and cortisol.

They were very helpful when I called and rang the lab to check. When she came back she said that I had a weird result on my DHEA which was "outside the normal range" so they are sending me a new test kit to double-check.

I am a bit  at hearing that as I have just been trying to find out what DHEA is and apparently its a "stress" hormone and is the "mother of all hormones". Imbalances influence the immune system, sleep patterns and energy levels. Probably why I feel like s**t at the moment!

Hopefully I'll get the other results when I get the new test kit. She said they'd do that...so I'll have something to take to the GP when I see her next week....

BTW. I am back stabbing again for another round....  

Hope that helps

Love Molly


----------



## ck6

hello doctor holly, any nutriotional  ( can't say it so prob spelt it wrong ) advice for asthma and excema really bad itching  i've now got it in places you really don't want to be scratching (TMI) allergic to eggs fish and nuts ...and as said been on steriods for 29 years !!!  thanks doc  .. hi catwoman, i'm quite good while on 2ww then go to pot out comes coffee, red wine stilton and anything else on the not allowed list. btw holly that book given by the nuffield is excellent....caroline xxx


----------



## AussieMeg

*2005 positive Vibe campaign **

     *

* Congratulations & Stay put vibes*

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky!  Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan, 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 11.06.04 2nd Time Lucky!  Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz 
Northern Lass 21.06.04 1st Time Lucky!  Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz 
Scarlet 29.06.04 2nd Time Lucky!  Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 28.07.04 1st Time Lucky !  Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14ox and 3lb 15oz 
Oink 20.08.04 Natural Pregnancy!!!  Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz, 
Morgan 26.08.04 Converted to IVF   Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 13.09.04 2nd Time Lucky   Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 18.08.05 1st Time Lucky  
Candy 03.11.04 IVF  
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky   
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky  
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 
Charliezoom 16.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
Claie the minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky 

*2ww Baby Makers* 

     

Misty 20.04.05
Rachaelmd 22.04.05
Alex28 28.04.05
Kristin M 29.04.05
PetalB 29.04.05
Catwoman 30.04.05
Erika 01.05.05
Lucy lou 02.05.05

*Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls
Go Ladies Go  
* 
  
     

Creaky
Piglet Price
Babyfish
Manda W
Skinnybint
MollyW

*Our turn next - The Baster Addicts !*

Nicola1 
**********
Topsham
Keemjay 
VIL & Moosey
Aliso1-going again soon
Alicat
mimhg--going in April
Claireabelle--trying naturally for a while
Nikita - 
HollyC -break until August
BunBun 
CR 
Cindy - going again in Feb
Aliday
Cherub75 - having ovarian drilling
Kristin M
Donna Taylor -break until August
Marielou - starting april
Sara13 awaiting af
Leah
LizH - talking to cons re IVF
Le
Rachaelj
Gilly2
g 
Gwen - trying naturally
Bolts - next month
Claribel
Kayse
Greeners - going April
Lilly2K3 off to IVF
Jodsterrun-- Going to IVF may
CathyA--deciding on IVF
Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments


----------



## Holly C

Oh Molly!  I thought you might!!  I'm really really happy you've decided to give it another go!!

Thanks for the info - I've been meaning to ask for a while.  I will check out the website.  V interesting about DHEA - certainly sounds like it all relates.  As I said yesterday - I hope that it's something simple and you get to the bottom of it quickly    I'm impressed that your GP will take the saliva results seriously - mine wouldn't have a clue    If you like I can check out in the books I have for my nutrition study about it - it's probably what you've already found anyway - but just let me know...

H xxxxxx


----------



## MollyW

Ah thanks Holly and Julie. I thought it was the right thing to do until I spoke to the States y'day. Now I'm not so sure... 

I'd appreciate any info you can find on DHEA Holly if you can bear it. It's something really new to me and all I'm doing is scaring myself at the moment.

Actually I'm not sure if the GP will take the hormone results seriously. It's the first time I've been to this GP since we moved, so don't have a clue what she's like.

I made the appt as my acupuncturist suggested I should get some blood tests done as I'm constantly thirsty (despite drinking 2-3 litres of water a day) and SOOOO knackered all the time. She suggested diabetes as a possible, but on checking a self-diagnosis website it seems hyperthyroidism is also a possibilty. 

Just got to wait and see, but I hope she takes me seriously. I'm feeling lke a right hypochondriac at the moment, but I'm really NOT!   Before the IF I'd not troubled the GP for 15 years!

 to AussieMeg. I see you still haven't added yourself to the list!  

Molly
x


----------



## Lucy Lou

Helloooooo, i'm back, a little sore but feeling v positive!!! - this will make you girls chuckle, after DH had done his bit yesterday we had 2 hours to kill before basting, before i knew it we were in a cab heading up Oxford St as DH fancied some retail therapy !!! ( i thought that was what girls did??) anyway in 2 hours, Imelda, thats DH's new nickname, bought 3 pairs of shoes, & i got precisely nothing!!!

Thanks for asking how it went Holly & to all of you who wished me luck, Consultant was happy, 2 fat eggs & a great sample from Imelda!

Now i dont want to be picky Manda, but our Italian learning friend Kristin would be bellisima (unless you know something i dont!!!) am married to an Italian Stallion (so he thinks) and lived in Milan for 2 years, so if you girls off to Italy this year (jess?) want to learn a word a day i'll happily teach you all the important stuff ( shopping, food & alcohol!)

Not sure why i'm feeling so full of myself   maybe you have to laugh or else you'll cry??

sending enormous amounts of   to all the 2ww'ers and a big fat   to all the rest.

Lucy Lou xxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Molly - I'm glad you bought those things up - they were what sprung to mind when I read your post but there is no sense in worrying until results come through.  It's good to be aware so you can be armed with information for your appointment though - I will check out my books and report back via pm.  

I also forgot to say earlier - we have a Jack La Lamme juicer which we find very good.  I find a scoop out of the pulp and a quick rinse and that's it - all clean.  I did a search to find out how well they rated and it came out as being excellent.  DH bought it second hand from a colleague. I would suggest buying one on Ebay - they had them there when we got ours and definitely cheaper than brand new and often only used a couple of times.  If I was going to go all out I would get a stainless steel one - as the white ones get stained with juice from carrots etc.  Whatever you choose - the less parts the better!

Hope this helps!!

H xxxx

PS Great to hear you are feeling so positive Lucy!!  That's how it should be chicken!!


----------



## Catwoman

Hello Lucy Lou – had to laugh when I read your post. After we had our basting on Saturday, we went shopping too (on Oxford Street, funnily enough – are you at UCH too?) and I bought myself the tightest (and most expensive) pair of jeans I could possibly find. I think it was my way of preparing myself for my first IUI not working. (And I think a wee illogical voice in my head was saying: 'Buy the spray-on jeans, and you're guaranteed a BFP!')
I'll be on holiday in the Lake District the week I'm due to test (30th April) which I'm so, so relieved about… there are too many preggy women and new mums in the office where I work right now, and I'd find it really hard to cope with a BFN and the delightful period pain that invariably goes with it…
At least, if I get a BFN in the Lake District, I can take out my frustration by heading off into the wild blue yonder and climbing a mountain!!
Good luck with the 2ww.
C xx


----------



## creaky

Hello girls,

Hoping you can cheer me up a little, as feeling a little tearful. I've just been to the clinic for my 4th scan in a week (on Day 16), and I have a promising little follie, but my womb lining isn't quite thick enough....waiting for a call back now from the clinic to see whether I should give my self the trigger injection tomorrow or not....so everyone keep their fingers crossed that I get basted on Friday!

To top it off, I got home to find a letter from the local court, telling me that I'm being sued. I had a car accident just after Christmas, the insurance companies gave 50%/50% blame, but the other car owner wants to sue me for negligence to get back their excess. Part of my wants to fight it all the way, the other half thinks just hand over the £200, and not to bother with the stress, especially with all the other things happening at the moment!

Ho Hum....

Creaky XX


----------



## Lucy Lou

Hi Catwoman,

no i'm at CRM London, if i could have found some expensive jeans (or anything that fit!) yesterday i would have bought them too as DH seemed to be on a spree, i like your thinking! - fingers crossed you get your BFP while in the Lake District.

Creaky, sorry your feeling down, i've got everything crossed for you for friday, cr*p thing always seem to come together dont they?, i agree with Julie about the money, cant you counter sue?

love lucy lou xx


----------



## Kristin M

Lucy Lou, an Italian word a day would be fantastico !  One of my colleagues has lent me a book and tapes called CONTATTI – can’t wait to get started.

Creaky, sorry you're having such a bad day... I hope things get better. 

Well, here’s what’s going on in my head today………  I’m probably not pregnant.  But I might be!  But I’m probably not!  But I might be!  etc etc blah blah blah in a neverending cycle.

2 week wait, hah, it’s more like 2 week whinge at the moment………


----------



## creaky

Thanks Julie, part of me can't help thinking that £200 could go towards next months IUI, and I'm usually such a fighter about those sorts of things!! 

Thank God, DP has just called while typing this, and the insurers are going to sort it out for us - one less thing to worry about.

Think I maybe on here quite a lot this week, as its gonna be a tough one. While I'm at Barts (hopefully) on Friday, over in Liverpool they are having the inquest into my first husbands death. Also I'm supposed to be doing DIY all this week which is never alluring....but at this rate we'll be sleeping in the step daughters bed (without her in it incidently) for the rest of the year!

Cheers my dears!

Creaky x


----------



## Holly C

Hi again

Catwoman - you crack me up   I have deleted the image of leather all in one with mask and whip and now I've got a tight jean lovin mountain woman in my head   

Creaky - I really hope the call is all good news - I'm keeping them crossed!!  Oooh great news to read that the accident bizzo is going to get sorted.  Hope the inquest won't be too painful for you - sounds v v sad 

Julie - let's hope some sunshine when you get home will make you feel better!  Almost home time now and it's Desperate Housewives tonite - yipee! I never did get to see last weeks episode - something wrong with the video recorder but happily fixed again now - phew!  Oh and also the end of our friend Katie      Have a lovely evening  

H xxxx


----------



## creaky

Just thought - I'm feeling mildly thrushy at the moment, and wondering whether anyone else has experienced that with the drugs (gonal-F) or is it because that damn scan thingy seems to be up there every other day at the moment??

Should I be using Canestan or something, or will that effect the treatment?

Also feeling brighter already  

Creaky x

(ps Holly - inquest shouldn't be too bad, hubby and I had been separated two years before he committed suicide, and had loads of conselling to stop me feeling like Lady Macbeth. I just want closure now, so me and Jonny can move on and hopefully have babies and get married and all that nice stuff)


----------



## ERIKA

Jodi - At least you're halfway through your course now, the worst must be over. Hope you enjoyed your nap   
Kristin - If you pick up any tips for the 2ww please let me know I feel like that's all I'm thinking about   Good luck learning Italian.
Catwoman - I joined the Clomid site back in September & read of many women suffering headaches I think it's just another s/e   Like Manda said it's worth keeping a diary to see if there's a pattern. Love the jeans theory & hoping the Lake District proves to be the place where your dream comes true.
Manda - You sound like my kind of girl with the only Italian I know being pizza, spaghetti etc   Fingers crossed for Monday for you & hope you join us on the 2ww   
Molly - Great to hear that you've decided to carry on trying   
Holly - Hope your day has got better   You didn't confuse me I think there's just so much to take in on the first time that I don't know where I am. Thanks for the advise it's really appreciated & I will be asking questions next time now that I've got more of a feel for everything.
Lucylou - Great to hear you were basted yesterday   I was on Monday & guess we'll be testing around the same time   
********** - The diary is a great idea & I have started one with my new treatment just wish I'd done it before. You're an incredible lady having been on such a long journey but it will all be worth it when your dream comes true   
Creaky - My God you're having more than your share of problems & stresses   at the moment. Hope the insurance come good for you & sending you lots of     for Friday.
Hello to everyone else, hope you've had a good day.
Erica.xx


----------



## Catwoman

Hi Holly!
The tight-jean wearing mountain-loving woman is more me than the whip-cracking leather-clad dominatrix (though I think DH would prefer the latter!)
Creaky – sorry to hear about your crap day. Hope things get better for you.
Just one other thing – don't know if any of you can help me with this, but I've been told I'm 'mildly polycystic', as opposed to having PCOS. Does anyone know how this might have affected my fertility? Does it mean I haven't been ovulating properly? It's one of those things I keep meaning to ask my consultant, but I'm usually in a helluva hurry to get out of there and forget to ask (can't stand hospitals or doctors… ironic, really, as I'm married to a doctor, though of the psychiatric variety, so he's been about as much use as an ashtray on a motorbike when it comes to gynae matters). Assuming this IUI isn't successful, I'm going to have to write out a list of questions to ask them, I think.
Sorry, waffling over… must get back to work!
C x


----------



## ERIKA

Creaky - Sorry to hear you have thrush it's a pain in the   isn't it. I've suffered from it on & off for years  & found that it broke out during my first couple of months on Clomid last summer. My doctor prescribed the usual Diffulcan tablet for me even though I was ttc. Canestan should be ok but why don't you post on "ask a nurse" just to make sure & put your mind at rest. I'm not sure what we can take/use as this treatment is new to me.
Erica.xx


----------



## creaky

Hoorah!!

Clinic just phoned and Barts want me to do my trigger injection tomorrow lunchtime, and I'm booked in on Friday for my basting. Yippee!! To me, 15% success rate is better than the current 0% I've had over the past few years!!

Feel like I'm on a rollercoaster today, up and down, up and down!!

Creaky x

Catwoman - I was diagnosed as having mildly polycystic ovaries when having fertility treatment at Chester. I was told that it meant I didn't have the syndrome, but was prone to cysts. 

Erica - Good plan, shall ask a nurse just to be on the safe side!


----------



## Holly C

Creaky - was just about to post but Erika bet me to it. Arrgh too slow - you've just now re posted.  Great news!!  Good luck!! Try ask a nurse or give your clinic a call.  I used to get thrush too and found out I had candida (too much bad bacteria through out my system) a lot of work later I've not had sight nor sign of it since.There are also natural alternatives to canesten - Biocare do one and I found it really good.  You can get it online at www.thepositivehealthshop.com or Higher Nature do one a product called Vagiclear (horrid name  _ www.highernature.co.uk

Great analogy Catwoman - 'as much use as an ashtray on a motorbike' - love it!  Very good plan to have that list if you need it      Also - Creaky's advice - spot on was just about to say but she's bet me to it xx

Petal and Molly - Lovely Beth (you know the member who has the picture of a fabulous Toad in a Hole?) gave me the web address for wheatgrass - it's www.puregreenfood.com - it's US but they ship to the UK pronto apparently.

Slaters - am not getting anything done at all today..... ho hum xxxx


----------



## Lucy Lou

tonights homework Kristin!

desiderando tutte le regazze che aspettano due settimane il la cosa magliore di fortuna!! 

Thats great news creaky, i can uncross everything now until Friday when we will all send you  

Lucy lou xxx


----------



## mandaW

i`m so sorry I havnt posted much today or havnt done many persons, just sooooo busy at work.

Love to you all, hugs and snugs,

Manda


----------



## Kristin M

Lucy Lou said:


> tonights homework Kristin!
> 
> desiderando tutte le regazze che aspettano due settimane il la cosa magliore di fortuna!!


 

Will get the book out.


----------



## ck6

creaky sorry you're having such a crap day,  lets hope things improve for you good luck with basting x catwoman ashtray on a motorbike cracked me up xx


----------



## MollyW

for Creaky for the basting! Yippeee - go girl! If I were you I'd try the natural route Holly suggested for thrush. My GP won't prescribe Canesten or Diflucan while ttc...or (as a matter of interest, as its coming up to that time of year!) any hayfever remedies as none of them are safe if you do become pg...  

Good luck Kristin, Erica, Catwoman, Petal, Ale, Rachael, Misty & Lucy Lou on the 2ww    

Thanks Holly for the info....will check it out.  

 to everyone. Got to dash...

Love Molly
x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Even without the jokes you have use dup so many pages today.

Julie - hope you feel better  

Creaky - so sorry you are feeling down, hope you feel a bit brighter? you have so much going on at the moment but I think I am living proof that you will get through all this $hit and we all help and suport you in any and everyway we can.

Not much to post tonight, really tired, new job is taking it out of me! really pleased I have got time off sorted at work, cant believe I was so worried about it. Used ( I think it was jess advice or was it babyfish - sorry cant remeber) and siad it was for gynae problems, may tell those I am working closely with nearer the time but we will see.
Didn't need to take whole 2 weeks off in the end either as they have agreed I can take days off for scans as and when I need them. great!!!!! 
Just hope they are still understanding in June as I am sure I caught my manager on a good day yesterday.

Love to you all

Donna xx


----------



## aliso1

Right ladies


I cannot keep up with you all chatting.

Kirsten where are you off to in Italy and when.  We are going to Bardolino for a week on 25th May.

Well I was so embarressed today.    
Had on my nice high stilletos at work today and went a wander over the street at lunchtime to meander through the shops and on walking from one side of the pedistrian walking area to the other my stiletto got stuck in between two slabs, I had to walk on without my shoe and then walk back and get it.  I was so          

Ali


----------



## Kristin M

Ali, we're going to Limone for 10 days on 20th July!  So will be near you..... but not at the same time. 

Hopefully I will be a fluent Italian speaker by July....... lol.


----------



## Kristin M

> tonights homework Kristin!
> 
> desiderando tutte le regazze che aspettano due settimane il la cosa magliore di fortuna!!


 

Will get the book out.
Something like wishing you good luck with the two week wait.... I can't find regazze, though.

I guess it'll be a while before I'm fluent in Italian after all.


----------



## petal b

holly c-you did not take over last night,i am glad you wrote something i was rambling.i was only joking when i called you nurse holly but you seem to know so much so you are now our nurse .

kristin m-where did you look to check your hcg, see what i am like i have to try everything  i keep looking at the stick and thinking please stay that way. good luck with the italian

manda w-thanks for nice words,good luck for not testing early,very  that i did but i have no control over my hands 

the diary is a good idea and ********** you touch my heart with the things that you say

creaky-hope you are feeling better

aliso i- i also have moments like that,was anybody with you

hello to anyone that i have missed,you lot can talk,before i left for work we were on page 1 and now look at it


----------



## rachael md

I can't keep up with all of you! Creaky, good luck for Friday.  I was basted a week on Friday and although the peestick   should have stopped me, I tested yesterday evening  (my boobs were sore, I felt sick and I had achey pains - all the symptons I had last time round which resulted in a pregnancy although I had a missed miscarriage at 7 weeks).  And, I know I shouldn't but.......

it was  .  I'm trying hard not to get excited given what happened last time, and I am most certainly very calm but slightly nervous this time and won't go careering off in my excitement, but I thought I would let you girls know and hope that this good (early) news brings some luck to all of you on the


----------



## AussieMeg

Rachaelmd--the tears are in my eyes. I am so delighted for you and the previous experience in no way increases the chance of it happening again. I took some good advice when I started to stress this time around and that was to simplyenjoy being pregnant today as noone knows what tomorrow holds for anyone...and it has started to work.

Jods-- Monash in Melbourne, repromed in Adelaide and SIVF in Sydney will test embryos if you are having icsi and there is a gene in the family. What clinic in WA are you going to as they only do it if IVF is private? But if you can be tested before hand I would as there is no harm in it esp if they say you are clear. Here are the stats on testing.
If both parents carry the gene, there is a 25% chance of having a child with no genetic problem. However, there is a 25% chance of having a child with CF and a 50% chance of having a child who is a carrier. This means the child does not have CF but can pass the disease or trait to his or her children. 
If only one parent is a carrier of a defective CFTR gene, the child will not have CF, and there is a 50% chance that the child will have no genetic problem. However, there is a 50% chance that the child will be a CF carrier.
I would only get my embryos tested if we both had the gene and I had quite a few embies as there is a degree of embryo loss.

Molly great news on going again. http://www.quackwatch.org/01QuackeryRelatedTopics/dhea.html. From the other reading I have done if you worry about DHEA at all it is low levels that are a problem but this would also show in your E2 levels which yours does not and there are no probs with high levels. There is a small study showing that if you take FSH and DHEA drugs there is an improved result with follicle stimulation. Personally I am guessing that your levels were probably a bit mixed up due to the recent completion of treatment.

I only have 10% of my thyroid and get TSH tests (thyroid function tests) all the time so no harm in getting tested.

Creaky--how thick is your lining. Mine only ever gets to 6mm and I usually have to fight but have managed to get pg both times with it. Great news you can be basted. With regards to the thrush ring the clinic. I know you can use canesten in the 2ww but not sure about during tx. I would have the old vinegar bath today and thursday and then wait and see what happens. Don't go flushing yourself after you have been basted though!

Catwoman--mildly polycystic would most likely not affect your fertility.People can be have full polycycstic ovaries but not the syndrome. In fact only about 20% of those with Poly ovaries actually have PCOS.

Not too much info on me today so jsut floating along. Hope everyone is well and feel bad if I have left anyone out today but really a bit out of it.

Love and Kisses
Megan


----------



## Candy

Rachel, I hope that despite testing a tad early, that your levels keep rising and you do get a positive this month, will be keeping my eye on you, good luck x


----------



## rachael md

thanks for the messages and I am really pleased that I know I can get pregnant (finally after five years of ttc), I just need to see if I can stay that way.

Petal, I wa basted not last Friday, but the one before (so tomorrow is the two week deadline).  I tested again this morning and it is definitely there now so I don't think it could be the remainder of the drugs as I tested twice on Tuesday night using clear blue which showed positive and first response which didn't - this morning both were showing positive.  Despite what first response claim, I found clear blue to be the more sensitive, but I do think testing in the first 10 day's is not wise as it can be the after impact of the drugs.


----------



## Kristin M

That's fantastic news Rachael............  CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## petal b

rachael,that is great news


----------



## *looby*

Rachael,

I can understand your hesitancy, Will be keeping everything crossed for a positive outcome   

Good Luck to everyone Stabbing, Basting or Waiting 

 Molly 

Love 
Looby xxx


----------



## Lucy Lou

What a great was to start a Thursday Morning! - Congratulations Rachel   and lets hope you've started a trend in  
Hopefully you next Petal!

Kristin, yep your right, i was wishing all the girls on their 2 ww lots of good luck!! 
I'm off to Capri in 5 weeks and i just cant wait!!! I see very little of my DH (we usually meet at CRM London!! ) so the thought of a whole week of him all to myself is almost as nice as the thought of all that pizza & pasta    
LOL !!

The sun is shining  lets hope we have some more good news soon.

lots of love to you all

Lucy Lou xxxx


----------



## babyfish

Oh Rachael, I'm keeping everything crossed for you.  Sending loads of  . to you and it's about bloody time we had some good news on here!

So I was feeling a bit rubbish and decided to go for a massage the other day.  ' Love a Thai massage at this place just round the corner.  (I'm sure it's a knocking shop - but nevermind).  I've been there many times before and depending on who you get, it's a fantastic massage - full-on deep tissue stuff and I love it.  They stand on your back.  Anyway... I get asked during this massage whilst I'm lying on my tummy and dribbling in ecstacy.  She says (in very bad English). 'You want stand on back?"  To which I slobbered 'yesh pleash' with my head in that rather uncomfortable hole in the bed.  So up she gets, and suddenly I hear a pop and feel a searing pain in my ribs.  She's only popped one of my ribs!  It's definitely not broken but it feels like it sort of dislocated and then went back to where it should.  How painful?  I CAN'T SLEEP - THAT'S HOW PAINFUL!!!!!!!!!

Ho Hum....

CK6 - I'm also on steroids - have been for 3 years to help tackle my blood disease.  I'm actually quite reliant on them and vary the doses depending on how poorly I feel and how low my blood levels get.  I take it you're on Prednisolone?  What doseages to you take out of interest?

Lucy Lou - I'm also at CRM!  Hopefully, after tomorrow's scan I'll have a better idea of when my next visit will be to them.  

I've decided that I'm going to have 'words' with my consultant tomorrow about how I feel there is a severe lack of communication and that I'm feeling very 'out of it' in terms of the decisions being made and the ins and outs (excuse pun) of what's going on with my bits.  The last I heard, I had a 4cm cyst which may mean I have to abandon this IUI cycle.  Well.... still don't know anything - had a scan on Tues - he wasn't there to discuss and all I know is the secretary has told me I have a scan tomorrow at 8.00am!  Frankly, it's costing us a lot of money (and that's another rant for another time) and I just don't feel like I'm being consulted!  

Having spent most of the last 3 years with various consultants to do with my illness, I have been the decision maker about drugs, surgery, next steps - everything.  In fact, I'm in as much control as I could hope for in a very situation that is out of my hands hope that makes sense). So I guess I'm just not used to being treated like a 'princess' patient.  That sort of "I'm a consultant, you're the patient, so you couldn't possible understand" ********.   

So sorry for the moaning, but it feels so good to do it!!!!!!  

Sorry about that.  As you can see - very little sleep last night from rib issue and too much time to think in the wee hours!

Love you all
  
Fish x


----------



## petal b

babyfish-sounds painful ,hope you feel beter soon with all that is going on,will be thinking of you tomorrow,good luck

lucy lou-i hope you are right,feeling very worried today,i should have never done that test yesterday and now i feel addicted to them  

juileangel-i do feel for you,you have had such a bad time of it,sendng you lots of


----------



## AussieMeg

PetalB Yes you shouldn't ahve tested early but that being done no if you do become a testing addict try to use the same brand of test everytime. You will go mad but we will look after you

Julie it took 9 weeks after my m/c for af to return. It is just a very very painful time. But some girls get it 4 weeks to the day. If you are starting to get stressed go and get a follie scan that is what I ended up doing so I wouldn't go mad.

Babyfish I can sympathise with you with the exception of my cons out here I find the lack of info very annoying

VIL and Moosey how are you two and are you back from France

Well I am off for a while will right more later. Just a big good morning to Erika, Holly Molly, Kimj in absentia and everyone else because I have got to run before I list everyone

Love
Megan


----------



## babyfish

Julie - Everyone is different. A friend of mine had a m/c about 7 weeks ago and then had to have a little operation afterwards, and the doctor said she's have at least 6 weeks until a period and it came after 4.  So don't dispair.


----------



## petal b

**********-maybe you should go away on a hoilday i know it is not just that easy,and with all this treatment to pay for,but even a weekend away it may help.hope you don't mind me saying this.and i know that everything is still here when you get back and it changes nothing, but it may help you a littie.i am rambling now as i do


----------



## Lucy Lou

Julie, sweetie, AF will come when she's good and ready! - as always she causes misery, sending you a big   friends saw Kylie last Friday at the NEC, she was fab, and did lots of her old stuff!

Babyfish, glad to see you are CRM too, everyone else i've seen there is french!- but i dont see any of the consultants, my consultant uses it for the IUI because he tells me they have an excellent reputation for sperm preparation??!! so i go to Harley st from my scans etc & just got to CRM for basting, cant say i love the place, it has a weird atmosphere! - but then i've never been anywhere else to compare.

My fingers are crossed for you petal  

 to everyone else

Love Lucy Lou xxxx


----------



## mandaW

Morning girlies,

Julie, I dont know what to say except   .  Lucy Lou is right , she will arrive when shes ready, and when she does, fresh start xxx Anyway between now and then imagine if Kylie cancels due to illness, you`ll need to be at your best to fill in for her


----------



## Catwoman

Morning everyone!
Rachel, that's fantastic news. I am thrilled for you!
Julie – so sorry you've been feeling a bit rough. Sounds like you've had a really bad time. You amaze me with your humour and the way you keep eveyone else's spirits up – you take care of yourself, I'll send some positive vibes for AF to arrive pronto!
Everyone else – have a great day. The sun is shining here in London, the weekend's almost here… and by DH is back from two days' in Sheffield. Hurrah! And I'm already five days into the 2ww (made a lot easier by everyone here on this message board…)
Love and kisses to all,
C x


----------



## petal b

oh julie,i have put my foot in it,and i am sorry.


----------



## mandaW

Rachael-  

babyfish  , hope the rib doesnt hurt too much

Julie   i`m spinning around ....................

Petal, keep away from the you know whats

Morning to Creaky, Aussie meg, Loucy lou, kristen, erika and catwoman         

and anyone else i missed

xxxx


----------



## Catwoman

Julie – have you thought about contacting your local vet to see if they know anyone who can come in and feed the cats for you? At our vets, some of the veterinary nurses do it (can't remember how much it costs) and they're very trustworthy and reliable.
Hope this helps!
Love, C x


----------



## petal b

plan lots of good things to do,you can have a good time here.


----------



## BunBun

Julie - sorry to hear that you're still having problems  hopefully you & your dp can still manage to have a good weekend together but do something nice near to home so you can be there for the fur babies. I always worry that af would turn up when I had something nice to go to etc & she usually did. Hope she stays away so you can enjoy Kylie. 
I finally started to bleed on the 7th & have been rotten, I'm popping pills like crazy(prescribed ones ) as an infection set in but bleeding has now stopped just another week of pills left.
I had a big surprise from dh on Tuesday  he's booked us a med cruise on the 24th May for a week. He felt this would give us sometime together & to put the treatment behind us so we can now move forward.


----------



## ERIKA

So much to catch up on in only a few hours, what a busy thread this is................
Rachel - Fantastic news    
Babyfish - Hope ribs feel better soon   sounds painful.
BunBun - What a lovely DH you have booking a surprise   Relax & enjoy.
Petal - No more tests!!!!!!!   yet!
Catwoman - 5 days into the dreaded   how are you doing?
Creaky - Great news about basting tomorrow    sending you lots of    
Julie - Haven't got the right words so I'll just send you    & hope that AF arrives really soon for you. She tends to like special occassions like birthdays, holidays, weddings, parties etc so will probably arrive in time for your concert   
Lucylou/Kristin/Ali -   on the slow moving 2WW.
Hello   to Holly, Manda, CK6, Molly, Donna, Megan & everyone else hope you're all ok. I'm a few days into my 2WW & feeling a bit rough with weird pains. I guess it's all the drugs messing about with my system. I had a regular 28 day cycle for more years than I care to remember but Clomid lengthened my cycle to 34 days & now because of the injections I'll be having my old 28 day cycle back!! Can anyone give any advice on exercise   while on the 2WW. I have gone to the gym for the last year & when I asked the hospital they said I could carry on. However, I had a mail from a mate this morning & she said I shouldn't be going to certain classes because strenuous exercise can affect implantation. I haven't a clue   so would appreciate any comments girls.
Have a good day eveyone.
Erica.xx


----------



## jodsterrun

Rachel, CONGRATULATIONS  on the  .  It's fantastic news, and I hope it all goes well.

Julie, sorry to hear you're a bit down.  I know it's disappointing when such a nice weekend doesn't work out.

Only 2 days of this course to go.  I am just about to do lesson plans for tomorrow, so better go and do it.

AussieMeg, thanks very much for all the advice on genetic testing.  I just have to wait for my gynae to get back and until I'm back from Auckland (leave in 1 week), to organise genetic testing.
I will never get DH to have a blood test, so I might as well forget that option.

Thanks for the advice, and I will try to follow it.  I am with Concept in WA.  They're not the most flexible clinic, but in a convenient spot.

Better be off to those lesson plans.

Bye bye for now
Jodi 

P.s. Sorry, I can't even think now who has thrush.  From all I know, it's not harmful to use Canesten even when pregnant.  Easy way to find out.  I will consult my book of drugs in pregnancy, and post again later.


----------



## Catwoman

Hello all!
Erica – I'm doing fine. You must be 4 days into the two-week wait? (I think you're due to test the day after me).
I asked my consultant just after I'd had my IUI if it was OK to go to the gym, and he said: 'Yes. Just don't go mad.' Which now I think about it, wasn't terribly helpful – can I run on the treadmill for just 10mins, or do a full half-hour? Can I run until I'm breathing hard, or just break into a gentle trot? I think I'm just going to listen to my body – the one thing I will avoid, though, are stomach exercises.
I love going for long walks, though, and reckon this might be the perfect solution. It's gentle, can burn up as much cals as a gym session (providing you go for a good few miles!) and keeps you fit. I'll be heading off somewhere this Sunday, weather permitting.
I've been analysing every ache and pain, too – though I know that it this stage, it's probably much too early for implantation to have taken place. I had stomach cramps the other morning, but I think that was due to the tub of anchovies I scoffed the night before…
Hang on in there – it's great to have someone testing around about the same time.
Lots of love to all,
C x
PS How do you use those smilie thingies?


----------



## ERIKA

Julie - Thanks for thought on exercise   Like you, my doctor said that "normal" women don't know they're preganant straight away so if I caught naturally I would have been exercising anyway. I can understand you analysing everything I would be doing the same. I hope   arrives very soon I didn't know she made you so poorly & you want to be well for Kylie. Would it be worth posting on "ask a nurse" just to put your mind at rest or maybe give your clinic a ring.
Jodi - 2 days left & counting no doubt   Just think how proud you will feel once it's all over   
Catwoman - Great to have a cycle buddie   do you test on 1st May then? I was told I could exercise as my body was used to it & I've continued but like you said it's very vague. The mail I received this morning just worried me as I thought after all I've been through if something like me going to the gym alters my chances & I didn't know I'd be really   I'm more worried that I've done some harm   but maybe not. I do some high & some low impact classes but will take a leaf out of your book & lay off the tummy stuff. Thanks.
Cheers girls

Erica.xxx


----------



## creaky

Hello girls

Just taken my trigger injection so all ready for the 'legs in the air' basting tomorrow. Just hope DP manages his bit tomorrow too. Last time he had to do a sample he was in the little room for three quarters of an hour, and failed to find the 'reading material'. He managed to come up with the goods, but came out very stressed(and embarrassed).  

Rachel - congrats on the BFP!


AussieMeg - womb lining measured 7.5mm yesterday, which is only 0.5mm off what is normal I believe....suppose they like everything to be 'text-book' though!!

To all of you on the dreaded 2ww - I'm thinking of you all and sending out positive vibes. I'll be joining you all tomorrow! (should i really be decorating on my 2ww - all those toxic fumes....any excuse to leave it to DP)

Thrush seems to be clearing up - just been putting canestan cream on outer regions (TMI)...

Julie - put on a pair of white trousers; you wouldn't believe how many times that has worked for me........   . But seriously, try not to worry about it too much, you're body will get back to normal when it's ready, it's been through a lot recently, as have you!!

Take care all!!

Creaky x


----------



## Catwoman

Think I might have got it. Thanks, girls!
C x


----------



## Catwoman

Forgot to say, best of luck Creaky! I'll send positive thoughts your way.
My boobs have suddenly started tingling this afternoon. See? There I go again. Over analysing every bloody twinge…
Julie, you made me laugh. My DH said his first SA was definitely the worst. He said, 'You know how when you're on stage, or giving a speech or something, and you don't know what to do with your hands? Well, I had the same problem with my trousers. Should I let them fall around my ankles? Or sit on a chair when I do the deed, and have them round my knees at a jaunty angle?'
When it came to the point of no return, he suddenly realised that the pot he needed to use was on the other side of the room. Men, eh? No common sense and no idea of forward planning.
Have a good afternoon, all.
Love, C x


----------



## creaky

Julie - that must be the pleasure of going for younger man!! My DP is thirteen years older than me, and at times I have to chase him round the room in my 'battle gear' (stockings, suspenders etc) just to get a second glance!!   

Ah well - you have to laugh!


----------



## Lucy Lou

Hi Girlies,

on the exercise debate my consultant said no gym for the 2ww, just nice long walks, no swimming, saunas etc and jacuzzis are the very worst thing in the world, for women pregnant or not!! No lifting, no hot baths, no sex, no life..................!!!

No seriously, the important bit is about day 5 when it may be implanting, thats the time to take it easy, so he says and at £1000 a go, i'm quite happy to sit on the sofa on the off chance it might have worked!

Julie, i can understand your concerns you've mentioned, tell your consultant next time you see him in the very very unlikely event they are conected, it sounds like you are a late implanter if you know what i mean.

Its been a beautiful day here and as i was in at 7.30 this morning i'm skipping off now to do some very gentle gardening!  

Lucy lou xxx


----------



## Lucy Lou

forgot to add- 

my DH doesnt mind performing, infact i think he quiet enjoys the reading material they provide, but last time he complained to me that the "cup" thing they collect the sample in is a bit sharp  round the edge  

He should try lying with his legs in the air for 2o mins with a hot lamp on his bits!!!

Good luck for tomorrow creaky  

Lucy lou xxxx


----------



## Kristin M

Hi ladies 

My DH absolutely loathes “performing” on demand……. he flatly refuses to do his sample at the clinic, luckily we live close enough to rush it there while trying to keep it warm!!!  The whole thing is such a nightmare, you have to either laugh or cry…

I’m 7 dpo today and still quite crampy, do you think this is a good or bad thing?


----------



## Catwoman

Hi Kristin!
I'm 5 dpo, mildly crampy (though could have been the tub of anchovies I stuffed myself with), and getting the odd tingly sensation in my bosoms.
Thing is, I've had so many 'symptoms' before and ended up with AF, I don't know what to think… 
Love C x


----------



## mandaW

Sorry I hanvt been keeping tabs today. have been feeling a bit     but Creaky you have cheered me up no end.

I guess i`m feeling really hormonal (I cried when a customer told me I had nice hair!!) and i`m so worried about this scan on Monday. I felt such a failure last time having produced nothing even with the injections. I`m just scared it`ll happen all over again- i`m the positive one and bubbly one  in the relationship and try to keep Dh positive, sometimes I just need him to take that role. But you guys all help so much.

Sorry for rambling on....i`ll go and read a Julie joke xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catwoman

Manda – I'm really sorry you've been feeling so rough today. I'll send follicle-fattening vibes in your general direction and a big hug, too.
C x


----------



## mandaW

Thank you c xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## creaky

Manda - thats exactly how I felt yesterday. 

You obviously don't react too well with the drugs either - cos even with the injections I have just one little follie thats been following my normal cycle exactly. I'm wondering what they'll do next month - are they planning to up your dosage on the next try? I was doing 150mg of gonal-f every other day, and the clinic seemed really suprised at my lack of response. 

As for keeping the Dp positive, mine has two girls from a previous relationship, and the last one was conceived on the first and only time they had nookie in two years! He seemed to think that was normal, and has since had terrible trouble adjusting to the highs and lows of fertility treatment! He has been far more stressed and upset than me on this IUI cycle.

Ah well - take care, and I also send you follicle fattening vibes!!

Creaky x


----------



## ck6

manda sorry you're not feeling that good today, think you get days like that.... catwoman you made me really laugh about your dh and his quandry over his trouser's still laughing... going to ask my dh what he does with his, he's a bit like julie's and performs quick !!!! oh you have to laugh !!!  creaky you made me laugh today too.....


----------



## ERIKA

Creaky - Wishing you lots of   for tomorrow    & toy boys are fab, my DP is 6 years younger. Hope you manage to de-stress your DP.
Julie - My DP said the same sort of thing about the 3 day wait when we went on Monday. Also, when he had his first test last April his results were awful quantity, quality etc. He then confessed to me that he'd missed the jar with most of it   The following test was perfect!! 
Catwoman - Congrats   you've found the smilies.
Kristin - Like Catwoman said I've had loads of "symptoms" over the last few years and I don't know what is real any more. The trouble is   & pregnancy symptoms seem to be very similar as if ttc isn't hard enough. Fingers crossed that what you're feeling is pushing you towards that   
Lucylou - Thanks for info   I haven't been told to stop anything, exercise, sex etc. I do some high impact classes so think I might rest up while in the   
Manda -   sorry you're feeling so hormonal it's vile isn't it but at least you've got lovely hair   I understand what you mean about your DH my relationship is similar. Wishing you lots of good luck for Monday     
As for the men, well I think they don't get it so bad. We have hormones, pills, side effects, injections, pee tests, internal scans, poking, prodding, flashing your bits to numerous blah blah & all they have to do is have a "tommy" whilst reading some mags   Who said it's a mans world!!!! 
Stay   & have a great evening ladies.
Erica.xx


----------



## Kristin M

I know "symptoms" don't mean anything...... I have them every month!  Sore boobs, nausea, the lot.    This cramping is a bit unusual, but I'm guessing it's just my ovaries settling down after their exciting time earlier in the month......

Manda, sorry you're feeling down, I hope tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## petal b

hi ladies hope everyone is well,have not read through all the posts yet

from having no pains,i have af pains,please tell me it is not coming early


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi girls,

just popped in for a sneaky peek 

Rachel-Congratulations! That is great news  

Hope you are all well. 
I don't have much to report from me, just enjoying the brake and doing plenty of   to get the best result I can on the


----------



## Candy

New home ladies,

Wishing you all lots of babydust


----------



## Candy

Petal try and stay positive 
Manda will keep everything crossed for Monday   

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=27710.new#new


----------



## MollyW

Just a quickie as I'm meant to be at home for dinner and haven't left work yet 

Candy  thanks for pm hunny. You're so sweet, will reply in the morning...

AussieMeg  thanks for DHEA info. That has reassured me a bit. I have a book coming from Amazon about it, but don't yet know if it's high or low - I'm guessing low....

Rachael -  * CONGRATULATIONS SWEETHEART! *
 FANTASTIC NEWS!

BunBun - lovely to hear from you hunny. What a lovely DH you have. Enjoy your 

Manda -  for the follies....

Lily - great to hear from you. We missed you! Good luck with the 

Creaky  for the basting....

Catwoman  at the  story!

Julie - hope you feel better soon. 

 to Holly, Gwen, Laurie, VIL & Moosey, Struthie, Petal, Kristin, Erika, Donna, ck, Lucy Lou and all...

Love Molly
x

PS. KJ just texted me and sends big snogs to everyone. She's having a great time sipping champers by the pool....


----------



## CR

that'll get me back for not posting in soooo long.  i posted a great big post and it got lost as the threads changed.  so here goes again!!

holly - i am not a personal shopper, doh , i had to go to bluewater to deliver some leaflets to a company that were doing an exhibition on our behalf.  but i was there for far too long, ummmm can't think why that was  
thanks for the info on marilyn glenville.  i searched their website and spoke to the clinic on the phone and got loads of helpful information.  but more on that later.

julie - glad you feeling bit better from the cold, but sorry to hear you are   about af.  i am with you on that, don't know when mine is going to arrive.  hope yours comes soon and doesn't mess up your kylie concert.  
you can't be that far from me, (home west malling, work maidstone), i am happy to help you out with the puddy cat feeding especially if it gives you and dh a much needed weekend together.  completely up to you, not offended if you would rather not.  easy either way, just thought i would offer.  
sending you vibes to hurry af up, it's kinda wierd wishing that isn't it!

manda - hope you feeling bit better soon.

i have been concerned for sometime that i might not be taking the best vitamins and supplements.  i consider myself to be a fairly good layman where these things are concerned, but on talking to the marilyn glenville clinic it appears i am not helping myself as much as i could be with vits and supplements for infertility.  apparently the best intake to have for infertility is as follows;

folic acid 400mcg
zinc 30mg
selenium 100mcg
linseed/flaxseed oil 1000mcg
vit b6 upto 50mg
vit b12 upto 50mcg
vit e 300-400iu
vit c 1000mg
vit a upto 2300iu
manganese 5mg

i was only hitting 2 of the suggested intake.  there are also suggested intakes of vits and supplements to help with pcos also.  especially taking chromiun, but not sure as yet if you can take this whilst ttc.  i am obviously no doctor, but i thought you girls might like to know this information, should you be like me and taking a very good quality multi vit and a couple of supplements and thinking you are doing the right thing, when you just might not be.  they advised that zinc and selenium were crucial for fertility.  i am definitely going to change my vits and supplements to enhance my next go for iui when af finally arrives whenever that might be....

i am at same clinic as holly, julie and ck6.  can't recall who mentioned about exercise in 2ww, but my clinic had definite ideas - no hoovering (whoopee), heavy lifting, swimming and definitely no gym.  apparently if you exercise it encourages the blood flow to go to the muscles and not the uterus, where the blood is needed.  they told me to be very careful what i did and didn't do, because if i got a bfn i would blame something i did on getting the bfn and it was better to just rest as much as possible while still carrying on as normal as possible.  they did advise having bms on the same day as basting as encouraging the blood flow to this area is beneficial.  yippee, no hoovering, no gym and lots of bms, should do iui more often 
but of course each clinic seems to be that little bit different and they are treating each one as an individual so i expect it is good to go on what each is advised.
after all i got a bfn!!
soooo much conflicting advice.  it's such a minefield at times.  we pop pills, inject, etc etc and other people pop babies out without doing anything to help themselves, it's a minefield and damn frustrating!!

loads of pos vibes to all you 2ww'ers and lots of love to everyone.
crxxx


----------



## AussieMeg

*2005 positive Vibe campaign **

     *

*Congratulations to Thirtysix and DH in welcoming Imogen Daisy*

* Congratulations & Stay put vibes*

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky!  Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan, 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 11.06.04 2nd Time Lucky!  Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz 
Northern Lass 21.06.04 1st Time Lucky!  Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz 
Scarlet 29.06.04 2nd Time Lucky!  Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 28.07.04 1st Time Lucky !  Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14ox and 3lb 15oz 
Oink 20.08.04 Natural Pregnancy!!!  Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz, 
Morgan 26.08.04 Converted to IVF   Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 13.09.04 2nd Time Lucky   Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 18.08.05 1st Time Lucky  Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 10.04am weighing 7lbs 6oz
Candy 03.11.04 IVF  
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky   
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky  
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 
Charliezoom 16.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
Claie the minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky 

*2ww Baby Makers* 

     

Misty 20.04.05
Alex28 28.04.05
Kristin M 29.04.05
PetalB 29.04.05
Catwoman 30.04.05
Erika 01.05.05
Lucy lou 02.05.05
Creaky 06.05.05

*Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls
Go Ladies Go  
* 
  
     

Piglet Price
Babyfish
Manda W
Skinnybint
MollyW

*Our turn next - The Baster Addicts !*

Nicola1 
**********
Topsham
Keemjay 
VIL & Moosey
Aliso1-going again soon
Alicat
mimhg--going in April
Claireabelle--trying naturally for a while
Nikita - 
HollyC -break until August
BunBun 
CR 
Cindy - going again in Feb
Aliday
Cherub75 - having ovarian drilling
Kristin M
Donna Taylor -break until August
Marielou - starting april
Sara13 awaiting af
Leah
LizH - talking to cons re IVF
Le
Rachaelj
Gilly2
g 
Gwen - trying naturally
Bolts - next month
Claribel
Kayse
Greeners - going April
Lilly2K3 off to IVF
Jodsterrun-- Going to IVF may
CathyA--deciding on IVF
Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments


----------



## ck6

hi cr please can you give me some info on ..was it an allergy clinic in leybourne ... by the way good list going to get some supplies of vits etc.. caroline x


----------



## CR

yes of course.
it is the celestine clinic in leybourne.  i don't have their telephone number to hand right now.  but i will post it tomorrow if you can't locate the telephone number by then.  they do seem a little strange at first. but they have helped many many people for all sorts of various things.  and are very knowledgeable.
let me know if you can't find it.
oh, you normally have to wait a while for an appointment, they are very popular.
crxxx  (holly's assistant nurse!!   )


----------



## ck6

ok thanks nurse cr ....poor holly not seen her on here today, all yesterday's questions wore her out.... actually have been there to that clinic ...my dd had severe excema and was being wet wrapped...not great when your 2 they gave us some goulp told her to avoid a few things....and not had it since...did you watch that ivf thing on channel 4 tonight..... think we are starting that next week .... argh back to nightly pricking    hope you are ok love caroline  xx ( nobody else up this time of night !! )


----------



## AussieMeg

BunBun I hope that nasty infection is gone as soon as possible so you can look forward to that lovely cruise

Julie what a time of it you are having. There must be a lovely surprise around the corner for you. Try not to think about the reasons for the lateness of AF as she is jsut a nasty cow. I have been through this awful waiting time and hope it is not too long and gets a little bit better.

Erika--Our IUI friend Aless went to the gym through her 2ww and got a BFP. I think nothing strenuous and minimal ab work would be advised. Marilyn Glenville and the Chinese doctors say nothing on the 2ww but western docs say carry on as normal. I certainly didn't relax on my 2ww and my 2 bubbas were happy so I think do what makes you feel good no point sitting at home and hating it. But I also had acupuncture so assist the blood flow and concentrated on lots of warm foods and red foods.

Creaky---I would love a 7.5mm lining. I only get a 6mm at best and still my little one's implanted. Best of luck for today. DH thinks he likes me to go in with him before the IUi to assist. Usually I make inappropriate comments like "is the door locked" etc and take his mind off it but he still likes me there even though I get in trouble. With IVF though he has to go by himself and went to the wrong room last time. My Dh has 2 kids too and sometimes says the oddest things that I know he just doesn't think about. Finally after 2 years he has learned to think before he speaks and has finally got used to the monthly cycle of hope,sex, and tears. Now we are pg he is hilarious...mr expert..sometimes I think I will throttle him but he is excited so it was all worth it. During the treatment dh was always happy to do it at the clinic but got funny about being told today we have to have sex because I am ov...go figure!

MandaW I am thinking all positive for you for Monday. I am a slow responder and know how stressful it is

CR--DH and I went on the fertility plus vitamins,Vitamin C and linseed oil from Marilyn Glenville. They are a bit expensive but rather than rattling we thought it better. We belive they helped us make out tiwns and frosties as our embies were of a really high grade. Apart from that Dh and I felt great on the vitamins..it helped Dh's bad back and I was less moody.

No news from me really. Just a big high to you all
Megan


----------



## Kristin M

I'm on all those supplements plus Co-Q10 (I have an entire shelf of the cupboard devoted to them, lol) ....... I've also switched to an approx 75% organic diet.  I've no idea whether it's helping my fertility, but I definitely feel better and healthier!  

Now - what's the thinking on sex during the 2WW?  Is it a no-go?


----------



## petal b

i am going to change my vits now (a bit late because i am on my two weeks)i think i have not been taking the right amount.can you get these vits on the net.and do you know that if you are taking wheatgrass can you overdose on vits(heard that you can do this and take to
much)

on sex,my clinic told me that after basting you should do it as much as poss.not sure about other clinics,some say that you should'nt,but mine said that the more that get in there the better.


----------



## ck6

kristin ...i'm sure our clinic said sex was ok too.. happy crunchie day julie, you seem a bit happier today ... found out my dh leaves his trousers on the floor, eeew looked at me quite weird when i ask him... poor guys...thats all they have to do in  privacy...no legs a kimbo and lights up their bits !!!! happy friday everyone hope you ok manda  love caroline xx


----------



## petal b

thank god it is friday 

i was woken up by my neighbours this morning fighting,it was so bad,they must have been throwing things at each other ,things were banging of the walls doors were banging.do not really know them,this is appening every few weeks.boy can she shout 

what a lovely day,wish i was at home today,it is going to rain tomorrow, 

juileangel-glad to see that you are feeling abit better today

where is our nurse this morning ,are you getting sick of me calling you that

hope everyone has a good day,feeling better today not so mad in the head if you know what i mean  my dh found the test i done the other day and lets say he his not very happy,i felt like i was back at school,him telling me off


----------



## mandaW

Morning everyone,

What a beautiful  day it is up here today. 

 had a good talk to mum last night, wow I feel much better today. I really cant hack being     

thank you all so much, Julie (Kylie), Candy, Molly, Cr, Meagn, CK, kristen and petal. You cheered me up no end, you are all so wonderful.   

Just popped in to say hi and thanks. Its my day off today so Dh and Miss.babs (the dog!) are off out for the day to Whitby. Woohoo

Love you all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## petal b

hpe you have a good day off,you lucky thing  enjoy the sunshine


----------



## ck6

petal , can't you bang on the wall tell them to shut up.... actually prob best not to do that... neighbours can be either great or pain in ..... poor you ...you got told off from the girls on here too  ...was dh really cross ? think mine would be !!! men! xx hi manda enjoy your walk xx


----------



## Holly C

Hi everyone

I wasn't on yesterday and I have had so much to catch up on and it's another new thread already!!

FIRSTLY - RACHEL MD!!!  WOOOOHHHHOOOO HEEEEEE!!  CONGRATULATIONS ON THE BFP!!!!  I'm sooooo happy for you both     Fabulous news - you take care now and good luck for a safe and happy 9 months!!

Manda - great to hear you are feeling so much better today.  It's lovely in Whitby - will you get Fish and Chips there??!  Our friend who is from the North East made sure we had them as he thinks they are the best in the world 

Julie - You sounded really unhappy yesterday morning.  Oh Julie - you've just posted about AF.  Hope she's not too evil this time and yep - at least it's only another 4 weeks until you can start again  

Petal - poor you with your neighbors and your DH!  

CR - thanks for info on vits.  I do take all of those through Foresight but am thinking of changing them to Marilyn's as I'm tired of having so many to take.

BunBub - great to hear from you but soooo sorry about the nasty infection    Lovely DP - though!!  Fab to have that to look forward to!

Lilly - you're doing well!  Good luck!!

Hi Meg -  You're such a star with your info and thanks for the updated list.  How are your plans coming along for wherever you are off to next?  You're an International Woman of Mystery with two bumps on board  

Hello Jodi - hope the rest of the course has been a breeze and you're feeling on top of it all again.  Pop in and say g'day to my sister and best friends when you are in Auckland!!  How long are you there for?

Molly - sorry I've not got the info to you yet.  I've got quite a bit to get to you and was out all day yesterday.

CK6 - as above!!

Big Hello's to Kristin M, Alex28, Erika, Babyfish, Catwoman, Creaky Twinkle and Lucy Lou

Well what a fun day out I had yesterday (not!).  I finally hauled myself along to the Home Office and waited in queues all afternoon to get my my visa updated.  I eventually emerged triumphant having provided numerous amounts of personal information and financial statements and also £500 poorer You'll all be delighted to know - I'm allowed to stay here indefinitely - thank you, thank you thank you    

Right - well had better get this posted as you've probably done 6 posts in the time I've been doing this  

Big loves
H xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## petal b

he was'nt to bad but it just does his head in,like everybodys dhs really,he found not one but wait for it......two.......i know i am silly and what a waste of money but i just can't control myself  i just can't seem to wait this time (can i anytime)  when does the drugs go out of you system,i am now only on day 8,iplease don't tell me off   i thnk i need help,i am getting worse.keep looking on the two week thread and quite a few people are getting postives which is great


----------



## petal b

holly -that is great news


----------



## ck6

tut tut petal 2  !  think we've all been there too.  at least you know a bit more where you are now julie ( did that make sense) hi doctor holly no rush   you could charge for all your medical advice you'd soon get you £ 500 back   good news that your staying here   caroline x


----------



## Catwoman

Morning everyone!
Julie – good news that AF has arrived. You're on the way now, girl!
Holly – that's brilliant news!
Kristin – my clinic said that sex was fine. In fact, they suggested that during the day or so following IUI, we should try and have as much as possible!
It's a beautiful day here in London… and just 7 hours until the weekend. Huzzah!
The tingling in my boobs has stopped and I'm not getting any cramps at the mo. Only 6 days after the IUI, so I'm trying hard not to read anything into it, but it's so, so hard not to expect the worst…
Not only that, but one of the four preggy women in my office gave birth this week. Can't help feeling extremely jealous and a bit blue.
Ah, well. It's not over until the fat lady sings… or I get a BFN!
Lots of love to all,
C xx


----------



## babyfish

Morning everyone!

Julie - you sound so much better today and I'm really please your AF arrived. Now you can at least get on with things and more importantly, it won't interfere with Kylie  

Holly - lovely to have you back. Well done on the visa thing.

ck6 - thanks so much for pm. I'm afraid I don't know how to send one back?

Went for my scan this morning.  Had a chat with consultant who was much more forthcoming  with info.  I said that I'd been talking to a few people (that would be you lot  ) and that I wanted to know more about pessaries and injections and all these things that I haven't had.  He said that everyone's needs are different and that he thinks it's better to start slowly with things and if they're not successful then to explore other more aggressive options accordingly.  Fair enough really.  He answered all my questions and was very informative and so I think things should be better from here on in.  Apparently all is doing what it should and if it goes according to plan, I should be up for basting on Mon/Tues.  
I asked him about excercise during 2ww and he was very relaxed about it and just said it's fine - just don't overdo it.

After 50 lengths yesterday (it's the only thing that doesn't hurt my ribs!) I was knackered but just couldn't sleep for the rib pain - I was  .  Not helped by DH coming home at 1.00am after a poker session with clients.  He won though   and somehow I've managed to wangle him into donating some of his winnings to me!  He didn't put up much of a fight - (think he felt guilty for   wife with bad ribs).  Methinks he can play poker more often    

What a beautiful day  

   to you all

Fish x


----------



## Kristin M

Well, DH will be most relieved to know that sex is OK, especially now it's the weekend, lol.  I feel a bit wary about it somehow.....

There's a woman just come to work in my office who has just had her SIXTH child and is 45.  She didn't know she was pregnant for about 5 months.  

I'm suddenly feeling very young at 37...

If I survive this 2WW with my sanity intact it'll be a miracle........ I now have a raging thirst to add to my usual list of "symptoms".

Hope all are well!


----------



## ERIKA

Kristin - My gynae said at 37 I was one of his younger patients   so there's plenty of time for us!! 6th child at 45 wow that's amazing. Can I ask what symptoms you've been having on the 2ww? I've had pains since Monday & don't know if it's good or bad   
Babyfish - Glad the scan went well   & that you got answers to all of your questions. You've actually answered some of mine so thank you. Wishing you lots of luck for basting on Mon/Tue &   on getting some of DH's winnings!!!
Catwoman -   sorry you're feeling a bit blue & it's natural to feel jealous of your colleagues baby. I'm feeling like you about things at the moment but stay   hun you've only got just over a week until testing.
Holly - Great news   although you're £500 poorer.
CR - Thanks for info on exercise in the 2ww   & your vitamin list is really useful.
Petal - Hope you get some sleep tonight, maybe your neighbour is having fertility treatment   Hope you're being a good girl with those tests    
Manda - Glad you're feeling better today   and enjoy your day off & what a beautiful day it is.
Julie - Glad   arrived (can't believe I'm saying that!!) & hope she doesn't make you as poorly as she usually does. I'm sure the next 4 weeks will fly by    
Megan - Thanks for advice on going to the gym   The hospital said it was ok but didn't ask what I did. With DP away I don't want to be sat at home every evening with too much thinking time, the 2ww is hard enough. I think I'll leave the high impact & tummy classes & see what else I can do for the next 2 weeks. I hadn't thought about acupuncture, I might give that a go. 
Creaky -     for today.
 Candy, Molly, CK6 & everyone else. 
Erica.xx


----------



## Kristin M

Hi Erica, well my list of probably imaginary symptoms this month (I ‘m NOT obsessing about it, honestly! ) is mainly just the usual 2WW stuff – sore-ish boobs, occasional nausea, etc.  I’m generally a bit tireder than usual (though that’s probably not surprising in the circumstances), have mild abdominal aches/cramps and a raging thirst.  I know it could all mean anything or more likely nothing.

How about you?


----------



## Holly C

Oh Julie thought you might have been feeling a bit rough - your postings had tailed off.  Take care and get those cats to give you lots of smooches.  Hope you feel better soon lovely.

xx

PS - Creaky - hope it's all gone well today!!!


----------



## ERIKA

Kristin - I sound a bit like you   I've had occasional nausea but then abdominal pains since Tuesday which is what made me ask about the exercise   The pains are just like   pains but not as bad. I did my usual gym classes Tue & Wed so don't know if I did any harm   Body combat is high impact so I'm going to stop doing it for now. Other than that I don't feel any different at all. What is your testing date, I think you're a few days before me Stay      not too long to go.
Erica.x


----------



## jodsterrun

Holly, Congratulations on being allowed to stay in the UK indefinitely.  I'm sure you can always get your fix of the southern hemisphere when you need it.
I'm in Auckland for about 10 days.  3 of the days are a separate conference with a day of 'leadership and team building' at the Sir Edmund Hilary outdoor pursuit centre.  It sounds like there are ropes involved, not sure what I think aabout that! 

Julie, so sorry to hear that AF has arrived, as I know you suffer with it.  I hope maybe this one is not too bad for you.

I have had enough of this course, and it has been anything but a breeze.  Constant performing and assessment, and still one day to go.  That's 6 days in total!  Too much!

Hello to everyone else.  Sorry there aren't any other personals, but yet again I'm just too tired.
Bye for now.
Jodi


----------



## Kristin M

Erica, my test date is 29 April (next Friday) by which time I'll be 15 dpo  

If I get that far.........


----------



## ERIKA

Jodi - Bet you're pleased the course is nearly over it sounds like it's been really intense & exhausting. Well done for completing it though & like you I wouldn't be too excited about the ropes  
Kristen - I'll have everything crossed for you next week then just a week to go hun     
Julie - Sorry you've had to go home   Hope you're not to poorly over the weekend.
 Babyfish, Catwoman, Petal, Holly, CR, Manda, Megan, Creaky, CK6, Molly & anyone I've missed. Hope you all have a great weekend    
Extra     to anyone testing, is anyone due to, I've lost track   
Erica.xx


----------



## Catwoman

Afternoon everyone!
Julie – sorry to hear you're feeling so lousy.   I get pain, too, but nowhere near as bad as that. A huge hug to you.
Erica – good to hear from you. How are you coping with the 2ww? I think we're pretty close together, too – I'm due to test on April 30. Hope you're bearing up well too, Kristen.
Everyone else – Holly, CK6, Babyfish, Petal, Molly, Manda CR (hope I've not missed anyone out!) hope you all have a great weekend.
Creaky – how did the basting go?
Have a fab weekend everyone. I have just had a dose of retail therapy, stocking up on my 'fine knits', so am feeling less blue than this morning!
Love, C 
XX


----------



## skinnybint

Afternoon ladies,
Thanks for all of you who replied back to my qeury back on Part 72. My nurse was right..it was AF..nasty day 1 yesterday.(Not normal to be 7 days early, but I suppose lots going on). Anyway I look at it this way..get to start first IUI early...had first jab today, next scan on Monday. My nurse said on my scan today that I had 1 follicle already raring to go. (now where did that come from?...the follicle fairies?).
Have to tecah dh how to jab me tomorrow with that jabby defise thingy.
Anyone else at the same stage as me...want to talk. I do check the board every so often, but i don't always get much of a chane with work etc. 
Anyway love to all...must go..assignment nearly finished.
Skinny...ish!


----------



## petal b

juileangel-i know you won't get this message until monday but i hope you are feeling better by then

skinnybint-good luck with the injections and for your scan on monday

ercia and kristen-i am also the 29th,just one week to go.hope you ladies have not been as bad as me with the test .had af pains yesterday but gone now,just feel very tired.hope you ladies are doing well

holly c-hope you are well

hello to catwoman,jods,molly,ck6 and to anybody else that i have missed


----------



## rachael md

Thanks for all the comments on my bfp - good luck to those of you on the 2ww.

CR and DH, like Megan (Aussiemeg) I turned to marilyn Glanville diet last July and am taking her vitamins and vitamin c and linseed oil. Dh takes the male ones - both times we've basted his sperm have been far superior to the times before and I have been positive pregnancy twice (though lost the first one and it is too early to say about this one).  

But I am convinced that the combination of a healthy diet (no caffine, no alcohol, no red meat, lots of organic and wholemeal products and very little pre-processed food) has helped.  Don't get me wrong, I'm no angel and I fell off the wagon after my miscarriage and no-one should go through Christmas or Easter without a drink or two or choccies, but I am much better as a result so it may be worth a try.

Petal - stay off those peesticks or we'll send the   round - 1

rachael md


----------



## Aliday

Rachel congratulations at the BFP!!
Vey interested in your views on Marilyn Glenville's diet and vitamin , have decided to try it out as we have been leaning towards organic produce anyway, and are inbetween treatments . Have just downloaded the relevant chapters off the net, but tell me l- can you still drink decaff coffee?
Aliday


----------



## charliezoom

Hi all!

I hope it is going well for you all.

JessP I hope your appointment at ISIS went well. Let us know when you are ready.

Well done Rachel! Top news.

Good luck ladies.

LOL Charlie xxx


----------



## Candy

HI Guys

Alliday, we followed a fair bit of MG and Zita West, both DH & I took MG Vitamins, along with flaxseed oil & Q10!) recommended by Zita West, I am convinced that it did help with my result but who knows.

I would highly recommend the Zita West Book if anyone hasn't read it, its much lighter reading than MG.

We ate lots of whole grain food like brown rice & pasta, I literally gave up chocolate, but am making up for it now, I was under the impression that although decaf is in someways better, its best to avoid it as well, or at least cut back as much as you can, my DH drank allot of green tea, with things like jasmine in it, smells nice, we both had a few drinks during our time but very little alcohol, but I do believe that we shouldn't push ourselve sto strictly as what we are going through is hard enough, wishing you lots of luck C x


----------



## skinnybint

Afternoon ladies,

Hope you're having a relaxing weekend inspite of the wet weather. DH did his first jab today and I have to admit that I hardly felt it....We're out for a meal tonight with friends and I'm Des seeing as no more wine for me for a while...I'll make up for it with chips!!.
Anyway trying to stay unstressed and all that, but I've got a presentation to give in Harrogate on Tuesday, on the train straight after my scan on Monday am with the company of the time travellers wife. (weird but compelling). Waiting for dh to proof read my assignment before I can type it up but I feel that the racing has taken precadence..oh well.
Here's hoping for sun and good quality follicles.
Skinnyiish....but slightly bruised tumxxx


----------



## skinnybint

Me again,
How do you get your funny little dancing things and phots under your name?

Techo virgin..skinny


----------



## petal b

hi you can get them at the top of this page it says profile ,so you can pick a picture and write under your post abit.good luck for monday,enjoy your chips


----------



## creaky

Hi girls, 

Just a really quick visit on here today as have three very nosy children charging round the house and garden....(and don't want to risk them reading over my shoulder)

Yesterday went well, DP performed in record time (for him!) and they managed to get 34million healthy swimmers placed inside me - the whole thing was quick and painless (somehow I expected it to be far worse). 

The journey back home from London was hell though, we finally got back in the house at quarter to one this morning, after spending hours at Liverpool St station.
Ah well, shall take my herbal tea and relax in the garden, and forget all about the 2ww (some hope!)

I'll have a proper catch up with you all when I'm home alone on Monday, and have time to read everyone's recent posts...

Take it easy and enjoy the sunshine

Creaky X


----------



## skinnybint

Thanks Petal and hi Creaky,

I managed to get a picture of Abby on but I went back to do the writey bits at the bottom and the system won't update my profile at the moment. Will try again tomorrow. Got to go..typing to do.
SB (short for skinnybint)


----------



## petal b

creaky what alot of  your dh must be very pleased with himself  good luck


----------



## charliezoom

Hi Allday,

We did the Foresight Plan, Marilyn Glenville was chairman there for some time so her plan is pretty similar. We feel that this helped lots with our well being and hopefully the end result!

As Candy has said Zita's book is an easier read than MG's but I reccomend giving it a go.

Decaf still contains stimulants so is out according to MG, Zita and Foresight but you gotta do what u can. Start small and build it up or go cold turkey into it, whatever suits you.

Good Luck with it all.

Charlie xxx


----------



## mandaW

Good afternoon lovely ladies, what a beautiful   day.

skinnybint it`s my scan on Monday too- let me know how you get on. We`re on day 7 of injections today, very sore  

creaky, so glad it went well, was thinking about you yesterday. Sending you some babydust.  Remember to take it easy!!!


Afternoon petal, what you up to

Well i am at work this afternoon, but I dont mind. DH and i had a fantastic day in Whitby yesterday, had loads of fish and chips, and miss.babs had a lovely run on the beach. 

Am off out tonight for sis -in -laws birthday, so will catch up with you all on Monday morning.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## petal b

don't worry i have not done any more test  hope you have a good night mandaw


----------



## rachael md

Manda - if you aren't already, inject in different places to stop the soreness - top of thigh is as good as the bottom (or it may just mean more of you is sore!).


Creaky, well done on your basting and congratulations to your dh.  Mine was well-chuffed with his sample (though I just burst in to tears at the time thinking how unfair that the only one bit of his job seemed so easy!).  Emotional bint that i was!

rachael md


----------



## ck6

congratulations rachel on you bfp .. its been really quiet on here this weekend ...well done creaky on your basting....it is quite painless  does anyone know what the average amount of    is cause we were told my dh's were excellent but it was nowhere like 34 million ? .... at our clinic we were told to inject at the top of the leg.....had some beaut' bruises... petal stay away from the pregnancy tests  .. went to bluewater and got the zita book and some of rec' vits etc...i didn't think you could take anything when ttc..!!!.hi manda hope you are ok now after day on beach   hi skinny i have follicle fairies too.... weird huh , we were really down as they could only see 1 follie 3 days before bastin suddenly saw two on the other side.... they must have been there al the time ... me and dh on 2nd bottle of wine again!!!! its a weekend thing...julie hope you're feeling better soon.... that's what i'm waiting for ( ...) it will probably come bank holiday weekend knowing my luck.... night ladies, have a good one caroline xxx


----------



## jodsterrun

Hi everyone,
I am so glad to be finished that course I was doing.  I finished yesterday afternoon, but it's taken until now to have the energy to post at all.  Tiring 6 days!


I don't know what has been going on this month, but I really don't know when I ovulated.  Unusual for me, but my temperature still rose, so who knows exactly when I did ovulate?
Anyway, today is day 28 of my cycle, and I'm just starting to feel teary, sore boobs etc...  I hate that.  All day I've been looking for an excuse to cry.   Mostly sad movies!

We have a long weekend here for ANZAC day. I hope you've all had a great weekend, and not wanting to cry quite as much as me.  This is a bit strange for me, but does happen from time to time.
Jodi


----------



## CR

hi ya all.

julie - hope you feeling better monday morning you poor thing.  i work in smelly tovil, smellier than smelly snodland i think!!   

racheal md - thanks for info on MG.  did you go to the MG clinic and have a consultation and a hair test?? if so, what did you think of this??  
Or did you just follow diet from the book or internet site etc??  
they did offer me a consultation appointment within a couple of weeks, but they seemed to advise that i should stall my next iui and follow their plan for 3 months and then try iui.  i am waiting on dreaded AF to arrive and am due to start second iui course, hence i don't want to wait 3-4 months for next iui, i've waited long enough for assisted conception and my ole clock is ticking loudly, (especially more so since my sil had my new neice!!!  who i have been avoiding recently  , luckily she is so busy with the new baby she hasn't noticed).  
i said i would purchase MG fertilitly plus multi vits for women and make an appointment after my second iui, if i needed it!!  also, did you supplement the MG vits with anything else, with say calcium and magnesium which are lacking from the MG vits??  for general health, or did you solely take the prescribed MG fertility vits??  would you think anything added would interfere??
keen and nosey to know of any successful experiences, since i can't seem to get a bfp whatsoever, a failed one or a successful one.
i think i am going to put DP on the fertility plus for men also.  although i don't think any problems lie with him at all.  just as an added bonus.  he doesn't know what i give him, i just say take these     lucky i am not some lunatic feeding him poisons for the insurance  
but no rush for him, seeing as it takes so damn long to produce  , really where do they keep it all for 100 days!!!??

ck6 - do you still want the tel number of the celestine clinic from me?  are you starting iui at t.wells soon as your af arrives? 

no news from me, still waiting on dreaded af to arrive, got all the signs and they promptly all disappeared.  please please start soon......  and i have been an early af'er for sometime, but not when you are waiting on the damn thing.  i guess the two bleeds after last iui have delayed things somewhat.

thanks everyone for the info on MG vits, aussie meg and somebody else, sorry i am useless with names.  really helpful.
nothing else to report, other than i purchased some l'oreal dermabrasion skin stuff that natalie imbruglia promotes, it blooming good stuff, i look like a new woman, well from the neck up, now wonder do they do a body version  

love and hi to everyone.
crxxxx


----------



## petal b

cr-can you tell me what skin stuff you got.i will try anything am so spotty at the moment with all the drugs(i think)


----------



## Holly C

Hi Everyone

I've not been around much over the past few days and won't be again tomorrow so thought I would log in quickly now and explain my absences!!

Hope you are feeling better by the time you read this Julie!!  

RachelMD - hope all is going well!  

Kristin and Alex28- not too much longer to wait   

Petal - still keeping away from those pee sticks  

Hi ya Erika and Catwoman and Lucy Lou too!

Babyfish and Twinkle Eyes - how are you both doing?

CK6 - sorry haven't had a chance to get the information to you yet and Molly - I  promise I haven't forgotten just haven't had a chance to get it all down before I send it off.  I will probably do this on Tuesday.

Jodi - you sound exhausted!  At least you have Anzac Day holiday tomorrow - hope you get to relax before you head back to work.  I can understand you not being thrilled about the Outdoor Pursuits Centre - I'm not good at those.  My VBF absolutely loves that sort of thing... I sometimes wonder how come we are such good friends    Hope you enjoy AKLD - shame the weather won't be great when you are there....

CR - hope AF shows up shortly!!  My cycle has really been mucked up by the tx but I'm really pleased with this month - definitely back on track now and happy that it is.  Now if only I could do something about these spots.... Oh yes - the L'Oreal stuff!! It's really weird that you should mention how good it is because I was just about to buy some.  Will definitely do so now!!  BTW - DH and I both do hair analysis and have our vits programme selected for us based on the results.  This is another reason why we are waiting for another 4 months until we go again - to get our levels up to an optimal range which they believe enhances conception results.  It's really interesting but I think the plan of action you've decided on is a good idea.  Feel free to pm me if you want any info.

Manda - I found my tum to be the best place for injecting.  Megan advised it and it was pretty painless.  You just need to pinch a bit of fat and inject into that.  I only developed one small bruise after 10 days of stabbing.  Your Fish and Chips in Whitby sounded great! 

Creaky - your basting day sounded soooo long!  There is nothing worse than hanging around train stations is there!  Good luck with the 2ww!!

JessP - would love to hear how things are going for you?  We miss you on here  

Hi Skinny - great to hear that you are finding things smooth sailing!  Hope you enjoyed those chips!!  I've got the Time Traveler's Wife in my reading pile at the moment - can't wait to get into it!!     for the scan and the follies!!

Hi Aliday - hope you've found the reading interesting.  In the past 3 years we've read so much that we've completely changed our lifestyle in every way.  We didn't think we were unhealthy before but it's amazing how your views change. Thankfully I have never liked coffee but DH has given it up completely and doesn't miss it now. 

KJ - great to hear via Molly that you are having a good time in Lanzarote!

Haven't had a chance to get to the computer as DH decided we needed a new one and has been setting it up ever since.  We were supposed to be going out for the day mountain biking but the weather forecast was bad so I suggested he do the computer thing and as his first game of cricket was likely to be cancellled on Sunday we could do something then instead.  Bad idea Holly!  Computer only half set up and cricket went ahead meaning that we didn't do anything nice together at all and have been bickering about it ever since    The dining room where the computer is, is still covered in boxes and chaos too   It's a funny old time we are having at the moment as normally we are really close and seldom have cross words.... hoping our holiday next month will put things to right again.

Well it's the start of the big outfit hunt for the wedding tomorrow.  A friend and I are off at the crack of dawn to see what we can find...

Slaters all
H xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## petal b

hollyc-good luck shopping lucky you,sorry to hear you and your dh have not been getting on so well,hoilday will do you both good ,where are you going


----------



## AussieMeg

CR--I just followed the book and did the Vitamins for 3 months. We did the Fertility plus with Vitamin C and Linseed Oil. We tried to go organic and cut our a lot of red meat but still drank alcohol but cut down on it (most days!!!!) and had no coffee and cut down on the chocolate. My DH had super sperm but he took the vits and said he felt a lot better. We really believe the drugs made our healthy embryos. Personally I would go the tx this cycle and then see what happens as when you get a big BFP you won't have to worry

Holly how did was the whoel Indefinate leave experience. Did you have to make an appointment at Croydon and if so how far in advance. Mine is up on July 31 but we want to leave to Singapore mid July and since I will be quite pg by then don't want to sit around forever. Also anything else I should know like extra info they want etc. I hate saying happy Anzac day but there it is anyway. I am finding the whole thing really sad this year as it is 60 years and none are still alive.And what book are you currently reading or that was good as I need something to get me through the flight and can't find anything good.

Hi PetalB because you are online now.

Hi to everyone else I am sure there is more to write but it is early morning here.

Love
Megan


----------



## CR

petal b - i know what you mean abouts the spots with iui, i was full of the things.  i made sure i exfoliated with botanics exfoliator (i found it was the grainiest exfoliator available) every couple of days whilst i was doing iui last time.  but the spots continued.  dread to think what they would have been like otherwise.  they are only just clearing up now, when i am waiting on an af, when the spots usually come, doh 
the l'oreal stuff is l'oreal refinish micro-dermabrasion resurfacing.  it comes in a box with 2 tubes, one exfoliator and one special moisturiser with lots of vit e in it.  if you have a boots advantage card you can purchase it with the points, which is what i did, it's about £18.  bit pricey, but good results and you really don't have to use much, so it should last for a while.  the instructions say it is so much more than an exfoliator, it says exfoliators only deep clean, whilst this product resurfaces and the exact formula is used by professionals in the industy.  honestly i don't work for l'oreal, perhaps they might like to employ me though as a feedback consultant with free products to test 

holly - sorry to hear about you and dh    it's all pressure i am sure.  your holiday will surely help.  where are you off to on your hol?
i know what you mean about half done jobs, i have quite a few half finished jobs, which isn't too bad as dp has been v busy with work, but i have had the tools lying all over the house because he said it will get done quicker if he leaves all the dust sheets and tools out.  well i have been stepping over the tools and dust sheets since mid march!!  and another job was started yesterday and now i can't get in the bathroom with more tools and dust sheets!!!  i think i just might have to drop diy sos into future conversations    i can't complain really though, because dp has been working all day today and is now working again all night.  but next weekend we will have dp's son for the long weekend, so i best get used to having no bathroom for a while!!!!
what kind of things are you trying to eliminate/improve in your 3-4 month break if you don't mind me asking?
i have been trying to buy organic fresh produce, but it is soooooo expensive, where do you get yours from?  sorry i've gone back into question mode again!!!  i will stop now.
hope you have a great day out shopping tomorrow and find something for your wedding.

aussie meg - did you supplement the MG fertility vits with anything for general good health, say calcium? i am just wondering if i can do this or should i solely stick just to the fertility vits?  will i mess it up by supplementing with other things not recommended by MG?
whoops that was another question!!
i am a bit concerned about dp giving up chocolate for the MG diet, i think he is addicted, in fact he would be a perfect match for chocolate queen **********!!

goodnight everyone
crxxxx 

ps forgot to add, still no af and happy anzac day to aussie meg


----------



## petal b

thanks for the info,i may try that,going down abit now,but they were bad this time for some reason and they have taken ages to go.you would make a good sales woman  only joking

not many people around this weekend (i know you all have a life not like me ha ha)i have been posting everywhere over the last couple of days to try and get someone to talk to me   only joking.been around alot and have not got of off the computer,and when i  can not log on,you will all be back,so think of me.hope you all had a good weekend  and good luck to everyone who is on their last week of waiting,fngers are crossed.and good luck to everyone who is starting


----------



## jodsterrun

Holly, good luck with the wedding outfit.  There are quite a few nice thing out here at the moment, so I presume it's the same in the UK.  I will be thinking of you, as I hate trying to shop under pressure, but can shop like a demon at other times.

AussieMeg, I have read a few good books recently, but I must warn that they may be a little heavy going for some people's tastes e.g. my Mum's taste.
Middlesex is a great book that won a Pulitzer prize a couple of years ago. A story about 3 generations of a family from Greece that ends with the last generation (a girl) being a haemaphrodite.  Sounds heavy, but is really well written.

I am reading "Dirt Music" by Tim Winton, about WA.  Terrific book.

The Curious Incident of the dog in the night time.  A shortish book, but about a simple boy who is a savant (is that how you spell it?). You know, incredibly logical, simple but talented.

My all time favourite "Oscar and *******".  Now, it sounds like I read heaps, but in actual fact, I've only been able to read fiction again for about 2 years since I finished my specialist training. So, I read slowly.
Other than this, ask in a book shop.  They always seem to have good ideas.
My Mum swears by all those Jodi Picoult books.  I haven't actually read any.

Of course, "The Da Vinci Code" if you haven't read it.  A good read that you can't put down easily.

There are some suggestions, I hope one of them might suit you.
Jodi


----------



## jess p

Hi everyone,

Have had a couple of weeks of not thinking about ttc & it's done me SO much good!

Had a disaster with my first ivf app at ISIS in Colchester - really pi$$ed off with them! i had 2 apps booked - one on 22nd Apr & then follow up with consultant on 29th apr - both fri pm which is my non teaching time at school so it was ideal.

They send nothing in writing so sent an email to them just double checking my app times - came home in my lunch break to get snotty email saying you now have no app on 29th apr as you failed to attend your app on 22nd MARCH!!!!!!

They hadn't phoned to ask if I knew I'd missed an app - it's not the sort of bloody app you'd just not bother going to - I've waited 3 years for it!!!

I was furious - poor girl on their reception desk got it in the neck! She kept saying "it says 22nd March on the computer" - it may well have done but the girl def told me April cos it was a bloody Friday.  

Anyway, I made them give me an app for that Weds & we both had to attend - it was just form filling.  Got to go & see consultant on 27th May, DP has to do another SA before then & I'm off for my HIV, Hep B &C & Day 21 test this morning.  

So we're another month behind schedule but it does give me extra time to lose weight for our wedding!!

Had a great time on Sat night (drank for the first time in months so bit fragile on Sunday!!) - went to my friend's charity ball to raise money for Maternity Unit & Stillbirth Assoc.  

My friend's older sister had her 4th child in Aug last year - she already had 3 boys & this was a beautiful little girl (called Jessica) but she had quite a tough labour & tragically the baby died - she inhaled her own faeces & couldn't be resuscitated.  

It was particularly awful as this is a family "trait" & it had happened to her other babies but they'd all been fine - God knows why she wasn't given a C-section.  

So it was a bit emotional on Sat but her sister is now 5 months pregnant again & booked in for a C-section this time.  They managed to raise nearly £4000 for the charities so it was well worth doing!

I hope everyone else is fine on here - I've not read the backlog of posts!!  I hope I've not missed any major dramas - although I have missed Julie's fab jokes!!

Holly - sorry you & DH are bickering - I've tried really hard not to nag DP but I think I might be turning into my mother!!!    

I've got a real obsession about him taking his shoes off in the house!! of course, this just makes him worse & he put his shoes on in the bedroom , tying his laces on our white bedlinen!!! 

We now have black shoe polish on afore mentioned bedding!!!!! i thought I would explode - then i realised that it really wasn't the end of the world!! I love him to bits but it's the funny little things that drive me mad - I, of course, am perfect!! 

KJ - hope you're having a fab holiday.

Aussie Meg - are you wearing lots of outfits to show off your bump?  How's the pregnancy going?

Hi to Laurie, Struthie, Jodi, Cathy, Molly, Julie, CR, VIL & Moosey, Donna, Petal & anyone else I've missed off.  

Jess xxx


----------



## jodsterrun

Nice to hear from you again Jess,
I can completely understand why you are so angry with the IVF people.  That is appalling.  Like I've always said, medical receptionists only come in 2 kinds- the incredibly helpful, or really rude and unhelpful.  Believe me, i've met my share of them.

I hope it all works out, and have to say that your ball did really well to raisie 4000 pounds (no pound sign on this computer).

Hello to Petal, CR, Holly, Aussie Meg,Rachael, CK, Creaky, Skinbint, Laurie, Struthie, Manda, **********, and of course everyone else...... there are just so many to remember these days!

Jodi


----------



## jodsterrun

Julie,
Fake tan is a subject dear to my heart.  Even though I am a 5th generation Australian, my Celtic skin comes from all those generations ago.

Clarins have a fake tan that is tinted, so you can see where it goes.  This means you don't get those streak marks, as you can see where it is thick and thin.
Very popular here at the moment are those all over spray on tans.  Go to the salon, strip off and get sprayed.  I haven't had one, but they look great.

If all else fails, any old fake tan, but...... exfoliate your legs, and I find the easiest way to apply it is to mix with moisturiser.  It goes on smoothly.

It sounds like I do this all the time!  In fact, I'm a bit over worrying about tans, but have tried many over the years.

Good luck, and try it before the couple of days before the wedding.
Jodi


----------



## ERIKA

Good morning ladies hope you are all well,
Julie - Glad to hear you're feeling better today & how did you resist the bouncy castle   
Manda - Good luck with the scan today   & maybe you could start injecting somewhere else   if you're very sore?
Creaky - Glad it all went well on Friday & 34 million   wow!! Journey home sounds like a nightmare   Beast of luck with the 2ww.
Jodi - Hope you're feeling happier   , damn hormones.
Jess - Awful mix up at the hospital you must have been   Good on you for making them give you another appt. Awful what happened to your friends sister, hope everything goes well this time. Well done with the fund raising   
Kristin -   for Friday, not too long left on the 2ww now.
Skinnybint - Good luck with scan today   
CR -   never comes when you want her only when you don't. Hope she arrives soon so that you can start your 2nd IUI. Thanks for tip on L'Oreal stuff   
Petal - Wishing you lots of good luck for Friday hun, hope you can last until then   not long to go now, be good.
Holly - Hope you find that wedding outfit today. Sorry to hear about you & DH bickering it's just the pressure of everything. I'm sure the    will do you both the world of good. Where are you going you lucky thing? 
CK6 - I also wondered about the average number of   We were told DP's results were good but it was no where near 34 million. Hope you enjoyed the wine.
Catwoman - How are you doing hun? Not long left one the   now. Good luck for testing on Saturday.
 Babyfish, Megan, Molly, Aliday & evryone else.
Nothing much to report really. Weird AF type pains   & feeling a little sick but just think that's the results of having a body filled with drugs. Half way through my 2ww so just hoping this week is busy & flies by.
Erica.xxx


----------



## mimhg

hi everyone

havent posted on here for a couple of weeks, as we were away in liverpool for the grand national, and although we had a great time, i have been feeling a bit down about all this infertility to be honest........... probably not helped cos recently found out that our friend who has a 6month old is 2 months pregnant again, although im pleased for them, it just highlights our own problems, cant count how many friends family have had children since we have been trying........

Just an update on me i have been back to the hospital to see nurse regarding injections etc, that all went really well although i wasnt as positive or enthusiastic as i have been before....... although i did have a very good chat with the nurse, as she herself has suffered infertility in the past so she was really good to be with etc..........

I have a problem, i am due to start iui any day now, but am not sure whether to leave it another month mainly for finances but moreso cos dh is stressed with his job and has a job interview this week, which he has really good chance of getting, maybe it would be better to go through this together when his head is clearer, i also think he is worrying about the money this month too............ part of me thinks sod it lets just do it get it over with as we were on our health plan and feel that we are in better health now then we may be a month down the line, but the other part feels his head is somewhere else at the moment, is it fair to put extra stress on him this month?

any comment or advice would be greatly recieved.......

love michellexxxxxxx

ps good luck to all the 2ww


----------



## starr

Julie....

The california spray tan is fab.... cost's about £15 and if you get it done about 2/3 days before the wedding you'll look fab.

Just make sure the staff in the salon have had training and explain to you carefully what to do ie where to put blocking cream etc...

Good Luck
Starr xx

ps good luck to all the in betweenies/stabbers/2ww.......... too many of you now for me to keep up with xx


----------



## Lucy Lou

Morning all,

Julie, i can recommend st tropez fake tan, & they make some stuff to remove it if it all goes streaky!!! - its the best i've tried, but as someone else mentioned here exfoliate first & put lots of moisturizer on.

Hope everyone had a good weekend, sorry to hear about your appointments Jess, i know how much we plan our life's around them so its not likely we get the dates wrong! good on you for telling them so!

Good luck to all on their 2ww, i was very positive last week but with one week to go that sinking feeling has started, so have booked hair appointment, dinner with friend & cinema trip for the week to keep me occupied & its only 11am. Am also off to see BIL & family in germany for bank holiday weekend just when I'm due to test arghhhhhhh.....!!!!!

love to you all

Lucy Lou xxxx


----------



## Catwoman

Morning everyone!
It's a horrible, horrible day here in London – raining heavily and too much work to do.   At least I am on holiday next week, but have the dreaded pg test to do on Sunday…
Julie – I've used St Tropez and it's brilliant. DH was so impressed with the results, he wanted to try it himself!
Lucy Lou – I have that sinking feeling, too. Not least because I have no symptoms of anything whatsover. The tingling I thought I'd had in my boobs last week has stopped completely (normally I have sore boobs straight after ovulation that last until AF comes – not this time! So maybe I didn't actually ovulate?) Sometimes I think I'm getting cramping pains, other times I think it's just because I'm looking for signs and there's nothing there.
Michelle – Wish I knew how to best advise you, hun. But my gut instinct is to go with the IUI this month. Grab the opportunity while you can; who knows – it could be the one that works!
Erica – how are you doing? Not long to go now! I think we're testing the same weekend (but I'm Sunday, not Saturday – I think. I was basted on the 16th and was told to wait 15 days).
Everyone else – Creaky, Manda, Skinnybint, Starr, ck6, Jodie, jess, Petal, CR… and anyone else I've missed (there's a cast of thousands here!) lots of love and     to you all!
C xx
PS Anyone else having a symptomless 2ww? And why oh why are my bosoms not hurting this month?


----------



## Catwoman

Ooops… forgot to add. Good luck, Kristin – the next few days will be a bit of a rollercoaster, I'm sure. I'm sending   for a BFP!
Holly – sorry to hear you and DH have been having an up and downer. Do buy the L'Oreal stuff, though – it'll cheer you up no end. I use it three times a week and it's made me a new woman (well, sort of). It's one of the few things keeping a smile on my face (and a beautifully exfoliated one it is, too!).
Right, back to the vile world of work…
C xx


----------



## Rachel B

Hello everyone

Yet another new girl here.  I think this is a brilliant website and it's so nice to know that you are not alone.  I particularly liked Aussie Meg's guide to IUI, which I think is great.

I thought it was time I posted as I am beginning to feel like a stalker!  I'm just starting my second IUI (had day 9 scan on Sat - 3 follicles, so that was good) and thought it would be good to join in with you all as I found the 2 week wait really hard last time and was so upset when it didn't work (I'm an eternal optimist and really thought it would work!).

Just wondered as well whether anyone else was having treatment at the London Fertility Centre (just off Harley St) and how they found them?  It seems that every clinic has such different ways of doing things and you can't help wondering whether you're at the best place.

Good luck to everyone on here.....

Rachel B


PS How do you do the bit with the info at the bottom?  I'm being a bit thick I think....


----------



## Rachel B

Thanks Julie

Just found it!

Rachel B

PS I loved all your jokes!


----------



## Lucy Lou

Catwoman,

snap. no symptoms this month other than some twinges on my right ovary, just like i get when i'm about to Ovulate!!! which is why i'm feeling a bit pessamistic - BUT - i had lots of twinges, feelings etc the last 2 months and they didnt work so who knows!!

Hello & welcome to rachel B   

Good luck to Kirstin lets hope you start a run of luck  

Lucy Lou xxxx


----------



## ERIKA

Michelle - That's a difficult situation   Stress is a big problem when ttc but personally I think I'd probably go for it but that's me, I worry about time not being on my side. I'm sure you'll decide what's best for both of you   & good luck for DH's job interview.
Rachel B -   & welcome, nice that you've joined us. Great news about your follies  
Lucy Lou - I'm with you with the sinking feeling, mine started Saturday. Stay   hun you're half way through your 2ww. I think you're testing the day after me so fingers crossed.
Catwoman - I'm not bad thanks how about you? At least it's the second half of your   You're testing the day before me then, wow what a weekend this is going to be with me, you, Lucylou & then Kristen & Petal testing on Friday. Praying for lots of   Like you I've had no symptoms. I've had AF type pains which I usually get for a while before   anyway & I have a felt a bit sick but I've had that on & off since starting Clomid back in August last year so nothing is different really. I'd love achey boobs & itchy nipples as that's what happened to my friend just before she got her positive result. Never thought I'd be wanting things like that   
Erica.xx


----------



## babyfish

Hi girls 
Hope you are all well.
Welcome Rachel B. I'm also in London although not at the London Fertility Clinic...I'm at CRM of Regent's Park.  I'm about to be basted for my 2nd IUI in the next couple of days, so we can do the 2WW together - oh joy!!

Julie - I've been in bed all weekend unwell and most of today, so managed to watch some daytime tv.  And on This Morning they did a whole feature on fake tans!  All the info is on their website www.itv.com/thismorning and it will give you all the details you need to know about 'faking it'.  Sorry - sad I know.

Love to all of you - sorry no personals but not feeling up to it.

Fish x


----------



## Kristin M

Hello everyone  and welcome to Rachel B!  Good luck with your second IUI....... hope it's second time lucky.

Babyfish, sorry you're not feeling well.  On the fake tan issue, I've never dared go near them since my first (pre-wedding) disaster!  Everything turned out fine except my legs, which were totally smeary and blotchy......   I had it done properly at a salon as well.  I even went back to see if they could sort it out, but I think she just made it worse.    

They seem to work fine for most people though, I must just have weird legs or something......  

Thanks for all the good luck vibes.  I'm not feeling too hopeful, as all my "symptoms" (ha!) have disappeared... I'm at the stage in my cycle now when I normally start spotting before AF, so am in that anxious-loo-visiting frame of mind, I'm sure it's familiar to everyone.  

Good luck to all!  Hope you're not too bored on reception, Julie!


----------



## AussieMeg

It is the middle of the night and I can't sleep but can't really comprehend anything either so this is just a messsage for Julie. I like St Tropez and lancaster but have used so many. Yes girls it is a big Aussie secret that fake tan is really popular as we are all completely paranoid about skin cancer. I really like a spray on tan or a rub on put on by the beautician.The sprays are really the best and I usually just go for one session although they will try to con you into 2. If you go for it at home do it at night and sleep in it as I find it is better that way then in the morning and the big tip is where some of those surgical cloves so it doesn't do your hands in

Right trying to get back to sleep
Megan


----------



## jess p

Sorry you've been feeling poorly Julie, hope you're over the worst.  I'm sure you'll look far better than Kylie - especially with your newly bronzed legs!!  Will you be wearing a corset for the concert?! 

I've been really bad & had a few sunbeds - mainly because I get v bad eczema & it's the only thing that really helps.  mind you I've been a bit worried about the wrinkles so, get this, I put a towelling head band over the goggles so I don't get wrinkles round my eyes!!! Do you think I'll end up looking like a ninja turtle? 

Went for HIV, Hep B & C & Day 21 bloods with nurse at GP's today.  Bloody woman refused to do all but Day 21 as she said I needed counselling & she wasn't qualified!! Really useful!  Had to make app with GP - could only get one for 3 weeks time unless I go in work time!

Then went to see heavily preg friend (Having 2nd in time we've been trying - she hadn't even met her husband when we were first ttc!!) she told me that she didn't have any counselling with her HIV test (all preg women have one now)! 

It's just one hassle after another!  

Good to hear from you old gals & great to see lots of new names too.  Donna where are you?

Good luck everyone - especially all those on 2ww (I don't miss it!!)

Jess xxxx


----------



## LizH

Hi everyone

Rachel MD - congratulations on your  .

Liz


----------



## babyfish

Morning

Just been for my scan and still haven't ovulated!  So have 2 follicles 22mm and 20mm - is that good?  I think it's ok.  Anwyay, I've got a prescription to go and get an injection of Pregcyl (can't quite read it properly), but this is apparently meant to kick in the ovulation and means I'm being basted tomorrow.  I guess this is all quite standard but it's just that I did it last time without any stimulation, so any thoughts would be most welcome.

I have injected myself before with Heparin so I guess it's the same deal really, but I do understand that I have to mix the water into the powder solution first and then do it in my tummy or thigh or whereever?  Again advice, thoughts most welcome.

Catch you laters and massive   to you all

Fish xx


----------



## babyfish

Thanks Julie.  Maybe we'll have to do  the day after basting - so we've covered all our bases!!!!!


----------



## Lucy Lou

babyfish, sounds perfect to me, 2 big fat follies & a good dose of pregnal to send them on thier way,   for tomorrow!

Jess, my GP made me go to the GUM clinic for my HIV test and sit with some very dodgy looking individuals  

Lucy Lou xxxx


----------



## AussieMeg

Babyfish

Yep it is pregnyl and I did it in my tummy. You generally get 2 needles ( a big one for mixing and a small one for injecting)and 3 vials, 2 with powder and one with water. (But you may jsut get 1 powder). Then you draw p the water, squirt it in the powder, draw that up and repeat if you have 2 powder vials. Then put the small needle on and stick it in.

Good Luck
M


----------



## Kristin M

Morning all 

Well I’m not feeling too hopeful any more about this 2WW – have some spotting today, which normally signals that AF is on her way………

Feeling a bit tearful at the moment!


----------



## Lucy Lou

Kristin Bella,

dont give up hope yet, trasmettendovelo "un hug" & grandi speri che tutto risolva bene per voi.

lots of love Lucy Lou xx


----------



## mandaW

morning ladies,

oooh Kristen, sending you a massive   

Lucy lou, how can i follow a beautiful posting like that!!!  Hope you are ok

Julie, glad you are feeling better today  

babyfish, good look with the basting, looks like i`ll be joining you. Got the go ahead yesterday, basting on Thursday!!! I`ve got pregnol for tonight at 9pm- an ampule of liquid and powder to mix. We had the choice of doing it ourselves (in the  ) or going to the hospital- decided against this as she said they do it with a gun. I DONT THINK SO!!!  

So we have gone from no follies and a 3.5 endo to [email protected] and growing, [email protected], and several @ 10. Endo now a whopping 9.6!!!! DH was so proud!!!!!

So, we`ll be the same as you at the end of the week     

Hi ho to all of you. Skinnybint where are you, how did yesterday go?


----------



## ck6

kristin just want to give you a   too....  cr thanks i found the number, will try and sort that out today, i go onto ivf next treatment...holly.. hope you didn't get wet like me yesterday...walking round maidstone ....i'm not good remembering all the names  to julie, holly, cr, kristin , manda,babyfish ,creaky,catwoman, petal, donna, rachel, skinnbint, aussie meg, jodi, aliday molly, michelle, lucy lou, gwen , jess... good luck to all on basting this week and all the 2ww, and the inbetweenies like me   sorry if i missed  names


----------



## cathyA

Hi girls..... still kicking around!

Sorry i haven't posted much lately - I'm trying to forget IF until my IVF appt next week cos its stressing me out a bit.

Sorry to hear about your appt Jess - hope you can get vack on track soon so that we can 'do it' together maybe!

Love you all,

Cathy


----------



## Catwoman

Hello everyone!
Kristen – I am so, so sorry. I am thinking of you. I don't want to raise your hopes, but if you're still not due to test until Friday, the spotting doesn't necessarily mean the worst – could it not be implantation spotting at this stage? Don't give up hope yet. At the moment, I just keep telling myself: hope for the best; expect the worst. 
There are so many of us now that it's hard to namecheck everyone. So to avoid the risk of leaving anyone out – hello, and I love you all!
Still no symptoms whatsoever. No sore bosoms, no cramping. Nothing. Just constantly knackered and badly bloated. The clomid has made me put on half a stone. So I now have the added slap around the face of looking pregnant without actually being pregnant. Aaargh!
Yet another of my colleagues has given birth – the second in ten days. Everyone in the office is oooing and ahhhing a lot. I am walking about with an aching jaw due to all that forced smiling.
Right, back to work…
Have a good day, all. Kirsten – have as good a day as possible in the circumstances. I am sending you   and a big hug.
Love, C xx


----------



## babyfish

Just been   and   and  .  Went to the pharmacy to pick up the Pregnyl and said "you've given me syringes haven't you?". To which pharmacy assistant (not pharmasist) replies "Oh, no. Do you need them?"  "Dah - yeah"  So a whole conflab about what syringes etc?  How the hell should I know?...I've never used this stuff before - but how hard can it be?  I've injected into my tummy before with Heparin - so surely it can't be too difficult?  So get what he says will hopefully be the right size syringes.  Get home.  Snap open first bottle - draw up liquid, snap open second bottle (powder) and put in liquid.  change the needle.  Try to draw up solution - doesn't fit in the bottle.  So find myself, drawing only half solution, then get too much air in syringe so push it all out again and snap as much glass round top of pot so I can force the syringe in.  Get it in and then draw out the fluid. Swap needles to another smaller one. By this point - getting a bit anxious - not going as smoothly as I'd hoped.  Then pinch skin round tummy push in syringe - no problem - but convinced I've sent in an air bubble too.  Then just burst into tears.  What is it with me?  Why can't anything be simple and straightforward.  I'm sorry, I just feel so utterly fed up.  If I did put in an air bubble - would I know about it by now?  Or am I going to die in my car on the way to having lunch with my friend AND HER BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Very fed up and tearful Fishy xx


----------



## babyfish

Julie - thank you - I love you to bits.  You've made me feel so much better.  I'm off out now and putting on a brave face - coz of course can't and won't talk to her about it!  But don't need to now!  

Thank you thank you thank you 

All my love to you xxx


----------



## keemjay

hello from a brown and cold person!!

have had a quickie read of the last week but theres sooo much i cant possibly remember it all so i'll just do a few personals

donna - so glad you and dh are talking and feeling better about everything 

Laurie - so sorry to hear about your mil 

babyfish - julie is right an air bubble isnt a big deal, well done for injecting yourself anyway - your better than me!

Candy - love your 3d scan pics

welcome to the newbies 

well we've had a fab break, lovely weather tho a tad windy, tons to drink, and no hangovers - even after 3 bottles of bubbles on sun night, on top of cider, beer and wine ( between 4 of us, not just me!) we ate like pigs, huge lunches then bbq's in the evening. i seriously need to munch some veg this week, i think we ate lanzarote out of chorizo and prawns  Max was an angel, fitted in with everything and seemed to enjoy gimself (as much as a 3 month old can!!) i didnt find it all hard him being there as i thought i might, i was worried the 24/7 baby might push all those buttons again, but i was fine, in fact i'm quite missing him today 
dh and i didnt really talk very much, he didnt want to as he said he wanted to get away from it all, which peed me off to begin with but in the end decided it was best after all. we did need the break and it seemed stupid to mar such a lovely time with emotional stuff. however i'm really feeling in limbo land still, we need to get this stuff out in the open and discuss whats going to happen next. i guess it'll come soon, i just feel this yawning gap in front of me

hey ho, the gardens looking great with all this rain you've been enjoying 

laters all

kj xxxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA

Kristen - Sending you some   I know how you're feeling I've had my AF pains on & off since Sunday so I'm feeling   myself. Please stay   the body plays tricks & never say never. Lots of luck for Friday don't give up.
Babyfish -   for you too. I so understand how you're feeling. My first injection was a nightmare a few weeks ago. The auto-injector didn't release so when I moved it away from my thigh to see why, it went off & the liquid shot across the bed, boy did I   I felt so bad but I phoned the hospital & they made me feel better. It sounds like you've done everything with the Pregnyl that I did last Saturday night so well done you   Wishing you lots of luck   for basting tomorrow.
Jess - I've never heard about that before how annoying   
Manda -   fab news. Wishing you lots of luck    for basting on Thursday.
 Megan, Gwen, Lucy Lou, CK6, Cathy, Catwoman, Kim, Julie, Holly & everyone else hope you're all ok.
Erica.xx


----------



## Catwoman

Welcome back Keemjay. Hope the break did you and your DH some good
Kristin – have just looked back at my post. Complete fool that I am, I managed to spell your name wrong not once, but twice. Huge, huge apols…
Julie – how are you feeling? Is AF almost at an end?
Anybody – have you been really bloated on clomid? It's actually starting to bother me a bit. I'm also getting indigestion type pains under my ribs – a lot. I'm 9 dpo (I think), so would I still be getting side-effects at this point in my cycle? Those skin-tight jeans I bought to cheer myself up after my IUI session no longer do up around my tummy   and I only bought them ten days ago. I'm just bothered that I might have a cyst or something. 
Would be grateful if anyone can give me some advice. And if they could also let me know when I'm likely to deflate!!
Love C xx


----------



## CR

just a quickie, on a quick visit home at lunchtime.  ummm quickies is all i'm used to just recently with dp working so hard   

catwoman - clomid made me blow up like a balloon for the whole month, only relieved by af.  see af's are good for something!!

juile - i've been trying johnsons new holiday skin.  a moisturiser with a hint of fake tan in it.  it's difficult to get hold of, cos it's new and they are advertising it on tv.  however you can get one for fair skins and one for dark skins and it really works and is not as harsh or obvious as a fake tan (which is sometimes i find better in the middle of the summer).  after 2 coatings of lavious moisturiser you have a nice hint of a colour and it's more forgiving i reckon than one coating of fake tan.  i am very with aussie meg on the gloves, you can get them from boots for about £1-2 pounds for 10 pairs.  i think i like the latex ones best that have a thin coating of talc on them as opposed to the straight thicker rubber looking ones.  i am only such an expert because i have had sooooo many fake tan disasters, my nephews told me i turned my fingers into sausages once!!  now they always look at my hands!!!

got to dash back to work.  good afternoon ev'one.
crxxxx

ps  stilll noooooooooooo af, getting real bored waiting now.


----------



## rachael md

babyfish, please don't worry. I was alwasy injecting airbubbles in to me (lucky I have a lot of blubber to absorb it). As my doctor said, it is better not to, but have you ever really heard about someone dying from injecting an airbubble (as opposed to the classroom tales).  The only way it is a problem is if you inject direct into a vein and that it unlikely if you inject on the top of the thigh, stomach or bum.  So don't worry!

petal, how are you doing?  You are nearly ready for the real peestick test - hang on in there.

KeemJay, welcome back though when the weather is as miserable as this we don't want to hear about your fantastic holiday!

Kirstin, sorry to hear about your problems, I hope that they are a false alarm as Catwoman says.  Julie, you too look after yourself.

hi everyone else (must go back and work now)

rachael md


----------



## Holly C

Hi All!

I'm feelling completely overwhelmed by how busy it is on here and keeping up with everything is a full time job  

Not many personals today but just wanted to say:

Babyfish - everyone has given you just the right advice so don't fret!! It's all in hand now and you're ready for the next step!    

Kristin - let's hope it's not all over yet!  Hang in there and come in here for some support and encouragement    

KJ - Great to hear from you!!  Your holiday sounded fabulous - you boozers!!  How fun!  Little Max sounds a dream.  I hope the chat won't be too long in coming as I can imagine you are feeling like it's time to lay down some new plans.  Maybe DH needs a little more time...?  You two are so close it won't be long till you have a way forward sorted  

Julie - I'm pleased you're over your worst of AF now.  The next month will be here before you know it!  Good to have it all out of the way before Kylie!  She's a fantastic performer and even if you are not a huge fan like your DP I'm sure you'll come out buzzing!  I personally find the Body Shop do a great fake tan.  Had it for years and so long you ex foliate and moisturize, wash hands after applying it's all fine.

RachelMD - how are you feeling??

Laurie - thinking of you both.

Hello CR - you're lucky you get a quickie!! Things in the bedroom dept are not happy at Holly's - but that's ok.  DH is working like a demon too and I never feel like it when I've only spent 10 mins with him over a week.  

Hi CK6 and Petal!

Molly - how are you feeling now?  I'm still info gathering and hope to get it to you this afternoon.

Hi Catwoman - how annoying re your new jeans!  I'm still getting over my negative medicated cycle 6 weeks ago and feeling porky around the middle.  I don't normally put weight on there so I'm really blaming the drugs!  I'm hoping this month's visit from AF will rectify it as I've been exercising and being really good with food  

CathyA - we're still here holding your hand - thinking of you and your appointment!

JessP - great to hear from you but   at your silly clinic!  I would be livid!  I had to sit with dodgy people at GUM clinic too - mortifying but it was over and done with at least.

Hello to Meg, Candy, Alex, Jodi, Donna, Manda, Twinkle, Skinny, Ali, Aliday, Michelle, Lucy Lou and Creaky too!  I can't wait to see some more BFP's in the next wee while!!  Welcome too yesterday's newbie. 

My dress shopping went really well!!  I'm so pleased with what I bought as it will be suitable for a number of outings!  I will post a picture on next week after the wedding.  New shoes too and they are fab!!  

I have been making bookings for this and that over the next few months as the MIL is visiting from NZ.  V scary woman but not in a usual MIL way...  We are taking her for a quick trip to Scotland and we managed to book tickets to Coldplay in Glasgow- yipee!!  She's 60 but up for coming with us too!

Sorry for missing anyone out!   You all pop into my mind at the oddest moments so you're not really forgotten!

H xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catwoman

Thanks all for your advice and reassurance. Much appreciated.  
Erica – how are you doing on your 2ww?
I am preparing myself for the worst. To be honest, I never really expected it to work first time. I responded OK-ish to the drugs (my last measurement before IUI had one follicle at 25mm, the other at 13mm) but from what I've read on the internet, it sounds like one may have been too big and the other too small for fertilisation to take place. As it was, I had to be given a shot of HCG, and I think my bigger follicle may have grown even more before I ovulated. From what I've read, a measurement of up to 22mm is the ideal – anything beyond 25mm means you're a tad over-ripe (which, with all that bloating, is exactly how I'm feeling at the moment!)
I am just trying to tell myself that this one was a 'dummy run.' I will be on 100mg of clomid next month (assuming I'm not pg); was on 50mg this month.
Ah, well. All will become clear on Sunday.
Which reminds me: as I'll be on holiday in the Lake District then and nowhere near a computer, would I be able to test a day early so I can let you all know the result before I go on my hols? Is there anything wrong with testing a day early? Or should I wait? If it is a BFN, I will need a few hugs to see me through the week ahead!
Manda – forgot to say well done. Fingers crossed for the big baste on Thurs!!
Holly – how are you doing? Good to hear from you.
Lots of love to you all,
C xx


----------



## Kristin M

Thanks for your good wishes...... I'm fairly sure it is AF, though, as this is how things usually start....

Just back from GP practice meeting (work related) where nearly all the talk was about mothers and babies.......... wouldn't you know it!  They were commenting on how many births there've been and what a fertile area we must live in....... grrrr.  

Need advice...  I have a sharp/throbbing pain - quite bad - low down on my left side which has been there for most of the day today, and a bit yesterday.  Any ideas what this could be?  Should I phone the clinic?  (I actually just tried to phone them   but it keeps being engaged.)  What would you do?

Catwoman - I've been quite bloated as well (clothes definitely tighter than usual), though was on Gonal-F not Clomid.


----------



## Catwoman

Hi Kristin – sorry to hear you've had such a   day.
I'd phone the clinic asap. If it's a bad, throbbing, persistent pain, you need to get it checked out asap. Don't want to worry you, but better to be on the safe side.
Good luck – am thinking of you.
Lots of love,
C xx


----------



## ERIKA

Kristin - Not sure about your pain   hun why don't you post on "ask a nurse" while trying to get through to your clinic.     for Friday.
Catwoman - Thanks alot for asking about me but unfortunately I'm not doing too good   how about you? I've had my usual AF pains since Sunday so I really don't think this is my month. DP was moaning saying I wasn't positive enough but right now I just don't know how much more I can do. I'm feeling very pmt like   I've been on Clomid since last August & like you suffer with being bloated. I haven't found a way to get rid of this unfortunately & it is a pain in the   I'm with you on the "dummy run" thing but the thing that bothers me is the hospital said everything was good follies, lining, sperm etc so I wouldn't have a clue as to what bit needed to be better if you see what I mean   Wishing you all the very best for Sunday    I hope it's a bank holiday for you to remember!!
Erica.xx


----------



## Kristin M

I'm trying to phone but it's constantly engaged, dammit!


----------



## Catwoman

Thanks, Erica – hang on in there, love. AF pains can be very much like early pregnancy pains – two out of the four pregnant women in my office said they had non-stop AF pains from about a week after ovulation right through their first trimester. So try not to read too much into it (said Catwoman, who is currently reading anything and everything into every twinge, ache and pain she has!).
Kristin – keep dialling, that gasbag on the other end of the phone must ring off sometime soon!
Love to all,
C xx


----------



## mimhg

Hi girls

thanks for the advice, have decided to wait until next month for next iui, like julie says its only a month, and we all know how quickly the time goes, told dh, he was happy to go with it if thats what i wanted, but once i had made up my mind, i think he was hugely relieved................ so much so, he is here today ill..... i think he has totally stressed himself out with worry about work and infertility, he is feeling run down........ have just got home from work, and have been looking after him, homemade soup etc...............

Hello to all the 2ww hang on in there not too long to go now.......

hello to all the girls, too many to mention at the moment, (think dh is calling me)probably needs the remote control or something...... lol........

speak to you all soon

take care love michellexxxxxxx


----------



## Kristin M

Got through to clinic...... they don't seem too worried about pains.  She said it could be where the follicles have ruptured, or something?  Or could be early period pains (though it doesn't feel like that at all).  Just to take painkillers if it's bad.

I'd like to know what is causing it, though!


----------



## Catwoman

Relieved to hear they think it's OK…
Just keep an eye on it! (though I would imagine that if the pains are that bad, you don't have much choice in the matter…)
Love & hugs,
C xx


----------



## Kristin M

It's really sore.  

Fed up of my body messing me about!


----------



## Catwoman

Wish there was something I could say to make you feel better. 
C xx


----------



## petal b

kristin-am thinking of you,i know how you feel and hopefully we should know on way or the other soon i think it is three of use who are testing soon.try a hot water bottle(not to hot )sorry can not think of anything else really that you could do.not very helpful am i


----------



## Holly C

Kristin - it's just not fair we have to go through all of this. 

Michelle - I did mean to mention in my previous posting that I agreed a month off from it all sounded like a good idea.  So sorry to hear that your DH is not feeling well.  It's interesting the way our bodies hold it together for as long as they can and then when they are given permission to relax and let go a bit we get ill.  Hope he recovers quickly and you can give your halo a good polish for being the best tolerant patient little wifey  

Thanks J - I like it so guess that's the main thing!!

Lotsa love
H xxxxxx


----------



## jodsterrun

Hi everyone,
Kristin, I hope that pain is sorted out.  Unfortunately you will probably never know what it is.  There are just so many things in women that can cause pain!  As long as it settles down, it should be fine.  If not, and it gets bad, off to get checked out.

As for me, just got back from a committee meeting. Nothing better (or more tedious) than a committee. 

I'm having a strange old cycle.  I don't know if you remember, but at first I didn't think I'd ovulated this month, then my temperature rose about ten days ago.  Since then sore boobs, moody, etc... Anyway, now cycle day 30, and not yet AF.  The last year my cycle has been 30 days.  This time though I think I probably ovulated about 12-14 days ago.  Anyway, no idea what is going on with my body.
I hate this.  I'm desparately trying not to over analyze things, but don't want to get my hopes up.  Logically, I know that nothing has happened in 2 and a half years, but we all keep on hoping don't we?

There, I've confessed my secret hopes and fears.

Hi to everyone, and you'll be pleased to know it's finally starting to cool down in Perth. Autumn evenings are finally here.  
Jodi


----------



## Holly C

Jodi - where would we be without hope      Thinking of you and don't worry - it's ok to think it could happen  

H xxx


----------



## Catwoman

Jodi, if I were you I'd be peeing on a stick, pronto!   Sending you lots of      for a  
Love C x


----------



## jodsterrun

Thanks guys,
I know what you mean Julie.  Unexplained infertility is the pits.  If everything's working, why doesn't it happen?

Better subject, lucky that Crown Princess Mary is a fertile little lass.  With the whole world's media spotlight on her, talk about pressure to get pregnant.  I am glad for her, as the pressure must have been really on.

Thanks again guys, I can always rely on you for support.
Good luck to all on the 2ww.
Jodi


----------



## cathyA

Hi KJ,

Glad to hear you had a lovely break in the sun.

Just a quickie - was reading a photography book and thought of you and your little photography business. The quote was from Edward Weston who said '' Ultimately success or failure in photographing people depends on the photographers ability to understand his fellow man'' 

So I reckon you'll do just fine!!

Cathy


----------



## MollyW

Hi everyone.

Jodi -  - you never know!

Kristin -  don't know about the pains, but remember it's not over till the fat  sings!

Erica and Petal - hang in there you two!   

 to Julie. Glad to hear you're feeling a bit better and that AF is almost over....

Holly  Congrats on your citizenship! Hopefully your DH will be around a bit more soon and things will be back on an even keel with you both. I started reading my Adrenal Fatigue book last night so am a bit more clued up on it. Also saw my GP today who's sent off some blood tests to check for diabetes and thyroid etc. so things are in hand at least... BTW, what a cool  MIL you have!

Catwoman - personally I wouldn't test early - even if its only a day as you won't quite believe the result... I expect if you really want to, a First Response test sould be pretty accurate though.... 

Keeem - lovely to have you back.  

Candy - have finally pm'd you...sorry!  

Special hi's to CK, CR, Cathy, Laurie (hope you are okay), BunBun (ditto), Babyfish and Jess.

We had a lovely w/e with friends staying including my gorgeous 8-yr-old god-daughter Millie.

Went for a scan y'day and I had a 20mm and a 13.5mm follie. She said if I didn't get a surge today (which she thought most unlikely) then to do the Pregnyl jab this am. I didn't have a surge so now I'm worried I've already ov'd! Anyway, have done the jab and go for basting at 4pm tomorrow. Looks like there'll be a few of us on the 2ww together.

Love to you all,
Molly
x


----------



## Holly C

Cor Molly - there's no mucking about with you!!  Good luck            Let's hope it's all in hand lovely!

Fingers crossed results come back from GP A OK!

H xxxxxxxxx

PS The reason MIL is scary is because she thinks she's still 21 - hold off with the cool shades


----------



## Catwoman

Congrats on the follies, Molly!
Thanks for the advice. I'll test in the Lake District and post the results when I get back. I'll get plenty of hugs from DH if the news is bad…
I kept waiting for my LH surge too, but it never came. So they whaked some HCG into me instead. If you'd already ov'd, would that not have shown on the scan you had yesterday? Try not to worry – and best of luck with the basting!
Lots of love,
C x


----------



## petal b

good luck molly


----------



## ERIKA

Michelle - Sounds like a good decision to me   Hope your DH is better soon & I'm sure the next month will fly by.
Catwoman - Thanks for message   it's great to "speak" to someone who is at the same stage & feeling the same things, fingers crossed for the weekend   
Kristin - Glad you finally got through & that they think everything is ok. Sorry you're in pain   & hope the painkillers help.
Petal - I think there are 5 of us due to test, Yourself & Kristin Fri, Catwoman Sun, me Mon & Lucy Lou Tues I might have that completely wrong but that's what's in my head   
Holly - Good to hear you found your outfit   so what did you go for then?
Jodi - CD30? Everything crossed for you   
Julie - Doesn't the phrase "unexplained infertility" drive you mad   Like you, me & DP are supposed to be in full working order but still no BFP, so why   I think I've almost given up on trying to find out reasons.
Molly - Great news hun   & wishing you lots of   for basting tomorrow.
 everyone else.
Erica.x


----------



## mandaW

afternoon girls,

sorry I have just been sooooooo busy today I havnt had any time to catch up with you all. 

Babyfish, are you ok now- you were so brave. well done, and like the girls said dont worry xxx

Molly great news for basting, i`ll join you on 2ww on Thursday  

Hi to Julie, Erika (you are so sweet), Catwoman, Meg, Jodi,Lucy Lou, Kristin, petal, Ck, Holly. and everyone else. 

gotta go, everyone wants hats and clothes today- the cheek, dont they know how busy I am on FF!!!


xxxxx


----------



## mandaW

Thats better, thought we needed a bit of that at the moment with so many of us testing, waiting and being in between xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catwoman

Well, I'll be leaving the office in 31 mins… not that I'm counting or anything. Hurrah!
Jodi – best of luck with the testing.
Erica – it is lovely to have someone in the same boat at the same time, isn't it?
Kristin – hope you feel better soon. Am rooting for you.
Manda – good luck with the basting! Only 48 hours to go! And thanks for all that baby dusting!
Anyone else I've missed, love, best wishes and have a great evening.  
Love, 
C x


----------



## Rachel B

Hi everyone

Yesterday's "newbie" here.

Just wanted to say hello to everyone and to say to Babyfish and Manda W, that I have also just had scan today and been injected with Pregnyl too, for basting tomorrow and thursday (I was a wimp  though and had to get the nurse to do the injection - not as brave as you!!).  So I guess we'll all be testing at the same time.  Good luck for the basting!

Here's hoping for lots of  s.......

Love Rachel B
xx


----------



## petal b

rachel b -good luck and welcome


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi everyone,

Forgive me I haven't read through all the posts as there are so many and you lotare posting quicker than I can reply at the mo so sorry for no personals.

All ok with me at the mo, really busy at work so tired all the time. guess work is taking my mind off ttc though.
not being pregnant does get me down from time to time thougt but I am desperstly trying to push it to the back of my mind. Thinking about the vits you girls are talking about though, got to be worht a try. are they expensive? where do I get them from?
Going to bexhill again for a couple of days over back holiday weekend whcih I am looking forward to.

Love to you all

Donna xx

P.S good luck to everyone testing xx


----------



## Candy

New home ladies

Good luck Molly


----------



## Candy

New home this way ladies http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=28020.new#new


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi girls,

How are you all doing?
I have only had a quick flick through the posts so I don't have a lot of personals for you all (sorry I know I'm c**p)

Kim- it is great to see you are back. Glad you had a nice holiday to  

Molly- Good luck for your basting hun


----------



## AussieMeg

*2005 positive Vibe campaign **

     *

* Congratulations & Stay put vibes*

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky!  Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan, 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 11.06.04 2nd Time Lucky!  Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz 
Northern Lass 21.06.04 1st Time Lucky!  Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz 
Scarlet 29.06.04 2nd Time Lucky!  Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 28.07.04 1st Time Lucky !  Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14ox and 3lb 15oz 
Oink 20.08.04 Natural Pregnancy!!!  Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz, 
Morgan 26.08.04 Converted to IVF   Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 13.09.04 2nd Time Lucky   Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 18.08.05 1st Time Lucky  Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 10.04am weighing 7lbs 6oz
Candy 03.11.04 IVF  
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky   
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky  
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 
Charliezoom 16.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
Claie the minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky 

*2ww Baby Makers* 

     

Alex28 28.04.05
Kristin M 29.04.05
PetalB 29.04.05
Catwoman 30.04.05
Erika 01.05.05
Lucy lou 02.05.05
Creaky 06.05.05
MollyW 11.05.05
Babyfish 11.05.05
RachaelB 11.05.05
Manda W 12.05.05

*Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls
Go Ladies Go  
* 
  
     

Piglet Price
Skinnybint

*Our turn next - The Baster Addicts !*

Nicola1 
**********
Topsham
Keemjay 
VIL & Moosey
Aliso1-going again soon
Alicat
mimhg--going in April
Claireabelle--trying naturally for a while
Nikita - 
HollyC -break until August
BunBun 
CR 
Cindy - going again in Feb
Aliday
Cherub75 - having ovarian drilling
Kristin M
Donna Taylor -break until August
Marielou - starting april
Sara13 awaiting af
Leah
LizH - talking to cons re IVF
Le
Rachaelj
Gilly2
g 
Gwen - trying naturally
Bolts - next month
Claribel
Kayse
Greeners - going April
Lilly2K3 off to IVF
Jodsterrun-- Going to IVF may
CathyA--deciding on IVF

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments


----------



## AussieMeg

Babyfish--Airbubbles only affect you if they are in your vein not under the skin and even if you put it int the vein you would need half a syringe full to kill you and generally injected above wrist level so no probs there. Pregnyl is always the most stressful of needles so try and relax now.

Julie are you all over your cold. Hope you are looking after yourself as you are doing such a good job of looking after everyone here

Welcome back Kim

Great news Manda on the improvement

Catwoman--Mostly everyone bloats a bit. I sually put on about 3 or 4 kg per cycle. It does go away after the baby is born or your next period. The progesterone in your system causes the indegestion as it makes the little plug at the top of your stomach loose.

Kristin the sharp throbbing pain could be uterine movement or ovarian settling down after the stimulation. The drugs make your ovaries expand in size and also the corpeus luteum tends to bruise a bit more than usual when you ovulate. To add to the the left ovary is generally under the uterus so gets pressure put on it and hence a bad bruising effect is caused which tends to feel like throbbing. PetalB's suggestion of a hot water bottle is a great idea

2ww girls it is normal to trn negative in the last days. It is our way of coping with the possible disappointment so don't give up hope yet. 

Jods I loved the news about Princess Mary and now my Dad is ahving bets that our babies will be born on the same day as he was born on the day the king abdicaated and so got the middle name Windsor. Amazing to find our after 37 years of him complaining to mum about watching royal things on tv.

Holly--I am off for my indefinite leave to remain application in July (Visa expires on July 30). I need to leave around July 10 to go to Singers so how far in advance did you have to make your appointment at Croydon. Was ther any stress I should know about?

A big hi to everyone that I have missed. And a big good Luck to Molly. I am heading home on Sunday so will be out of circulation for a week as I am hanging around in London to get a scan

Love
Megan


----------



## Lucy Lou

Morning Girls,

Just want to say Good Luck   to Alex for tomorrow, hope i got the date right?

Right girls, off to Cheltenham to give another presentation, should be easier than last time when i'd just got a BFN and had a bad case of the bottom lip wobbles!

Wishing you all a happy wednesday

Lucy Lou xx


----------



## Abby Carter

Hi all

AussieMeg, don't want to be cheeky but could I be added to the list as an IVF convert with a BFP, 24/04/05?

Thanks!
Abby
x


----------



## keemjay

good luck for basting today molly


----------



## petal b

molly-good luck with basting today

alex good luck for testing tomorrow will be thinking of you

**********-get to hear that you are back to your old self

well off to work soon and only two days left before i know oh my god  ,hope you all have a good day


----------



## Candy

Molly hope the journey down is not too bad today, will be thinking of you today  

Welcome back Kim  , have I missed a post on your hols or you being low key ?

Candy x


----------



## Candy

Alex, keeping everything crossed for good news tomorrow


----------



## Kristin M

Huh, just posted and lost it for some unknown reason.

Abby, congratulations on your BFP!!!!!!!!

Good luck to Molly and Alex for basting and testing respectively......   

I've got more spotting today, so it's definitely not looking good.    Ah well, onward and upward, I guess!  First time lucky would have been a lot to hope for.......


----------



## ERIKA

Molly - Wishing you lots of   for basting today          
Alex - Lots of good luck for testing tomorrow      
Kristin - Hope you're feeling better today & don't give up yet hun      
Hello to everyone else hope you're all ok.
Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C

Good morning!

Have got everything crossed for basting Molly             !  
Kristin - sorry it's not looking so good big   - not giving up yet tho!!
Any news from Twinkle Eyes?  She was due for testing yesterday.....
Alex - how are you??   
Lilly - nice to hear from you!
Julie - my tele tart!  I can't wait for Desperate Housewives tonight!  Tape is all ready.  We'll miss you next week - but you deserve a nice bit of time off!
Donna - good to hear from you yesterday.  Hope you have a nice Bank Holiday weekend in Bexhill.
Lucy Lou - hope the presentation went well!  Not too much longer for you either   
Skinny - we want to know how you got on on Monday??
Megan - am soo sorry that didn't pass on the info about the Home Office the other day!  I will pm you with information shortly  

Big Hello's to RachelMD, Petal (keepin em crossed -not long now sugar!!), Erika, Catwoman, Manda, Creaky, Babyfish and Rachel B, Michelle, Ali, Aliday, VIL and Moosey, Alicat, Laurie and all the other fabulous girls out there!!

Have a great day everyone!
H xxxxxxx


----------



## mandaW

Morning my wondeful ladies,

Molly,     for basting today babes xxxxxxxx

Julie, sorry i`ve neglected my joke buddy  ...will make up 4 it today. You sound back to your old self- sorry young self!! Whats choccy is in store today  have a great day xxxxx

rachel B, welcome, looks like we`re 2ww pals. keep us up to date, the girls here are all fabulous xx

Alex, good luck 2m honey xxx

Kristen,  you never know, dont give up until the   appears xxx

Hello, to everyone i`ve missed. love ya all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catwoman

Morning all!
Kristin – sorry to hear your feeling a bit   – I'm thinking of you.
Molly – best of luck and lots of   !
Erica – how are you doing? I'm feeling pretty negative today. Still no symptoms, so really can't see it being a bfp. 
Everyone else – hello and lots of love! Haven't time to namecheck you all as I'm v busy at work and boss is breathing down my neck, but you're all in my thoughts…
Lots of love,
C xx


----------



## Holly C

Hi Catwoman - don't give up!  No symptoms may be a good sign!  Fingers, toes and everything crossed!!  There's gotta be some of those pheromones in your office doing some good for you     

H xxx


----------



## Catwoman

Thanks for the encouraging words, Holly – much appreciated. Unfortunately, I think all the office pheromones have been used up!
Have a good day – and thanks again.
Lots of love,
C xx


----------



## keemjay

candy - i posted on the last thread


----------



## jodsterrun

Hi everybody,
Not good news unfortunately.  Almost as soon as I had posted last night, the spotting started, so that's it for another time.

Never mind, just have to wait for the IVF.
Would you believe, it's my own fault that I can't have IVF in May, because I'm off to New Zealand for that conference.  I didn't know back when I said I'd go that it would be the vital time of the month.
So now, I have to wait for June.

Look at me, full of gloom.
Post again in a moment.
Jodi


----------



## mandaW

oh jodi, sending you a big hug xxxxxxxxx


----------



## CR

hello hello

isn't it just throwing it down in smelly tovil and smelly snodland julie.  i took my brolly out of my handbag yesterday and got stuck in the rain at lunchtime, hence had to buy yet another brolly that will live in the car     doh!!

molly good luck for the basting. 

jodi & kirstin - don't give up just yet, could the spotting be just that and not the dreaded  ?

holly - have i missed what you bought for the wedding?  dying to know what you got??.....
oh, and can you suggest a good source for organic foods that doesn't cost the earth?  hahahahaha, so sad laughin at my own jokes!!
have been taking the MG recommended vits since sunday and i defo feel better in myself already.  thanks for the lead.

i am still waiting on the dreaded witch.  i am really really fed up with waiting, and waiting, any ideas to bring it on girls?

hope you all don't get caught in the april showers. love and hi to all you lovely ladies.  and julie hope the reception isn't tooooo boring.
crxxx


----------



## ERIKA

Jodi - Sorry to hear that    & you will be so busy in May that it will fly by & June will be here before you know it.
Catwoman - Hello   hun I think I'm feeling exactly the same as you. I've still got my AF pains they eased off this morning but have returned this afternoon   Bloated with a sticky out belly & not for the right reason   Last week passed quite quickly don't you think but this week is dragging now. Oh the joys of the 2ww.
CR - Don't know how to bring on   sorry, all I know is that she appears when you don't want her & not when you do!!
Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C

Hi there

CR - so sorry I've been a very naughty FF and have missed replying to a number of posts!  Try www.simplywild.biz - they don't deliver to everyone in Kent but they are worth putting a call in to check and see. I find them great! If they don't try a search engine and put in 'organic deliveries maidstone area' and see what it comes up with.  Well I got a dress - it's green and difficult to explain..... so I will post a picture on next week so you can have a squizz    Fabulous shoes too - v unusual but elegant and styley!  Really pleased you are feeling better with the vits - they are good stuff!  Hope AF arrives v v soon then you and Julie will be cycling together next time!

Jodi - what proper pants!  So sorry to read your news    And wouldn't you just know it - the timing being all wrong for the start of IVF.....  Hope it flies for you  

Oooh Erika - hang in there babes!!

Julie - I was a receptionist for years and I know just how you feel   That was before the internet was even invented   Thank goodness for FF!!  Getting some treats in for tonight's tele??  Treats always help that horrible supermarket job!

We just had a fantastic thunderstorm with hail.  I love it when weather is dramatic.  Sun's out again now...  loving the pretty spring colours!

Slaters!
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Twinkle eyes

Hi Everyone,

Julie - Thank you so much for remembering that I was testing.  I did my test early this morning and it was a  .

I have just about stopped   for the moment.  I knew in my heart it was going to be negative as I had been spotting since Saturday.  I don't want to send any one else negative vibes..... It's just I know how my body is before AF.  When that little stick confirmed it was not going to happen this month I cried so much.

Love to all
Twinkle


----------



## Kristin M

Well, that’s AF arrived for definite now (boo, hiss, etc).

Just need to break the news to DH that his hard-earned dosh has been wasted this time….  

Hoping for better luck in June!!!!


----------



## Holly C

Oh Twinkle - I'm so sorry it wasn't good news!    It's devastating and hard to think things will improve right now but I promise you - you will bounce back again.  Take as much time as you need and we are all here to support you.

Lots of love to you both
Holly xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA

Twinkle & Kristin -    to you both. I don't really know what to say words don't seem enough. I am thinking of you & do understand how you are feeling. Please stay   & remember you will get there it's just a matter of when & hopefully next month will be the one.
Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C

Kristin - so sorry I missed your post before posting my last message.  Not fair not fair -    It's good to have a rant and let it out.  Next time round you'll know more and things can be adjusted accordingly.  Look after yourselves and lots of love and snuggly sofa times together tonight.

H xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kristin M

Julie, I don’t see it like that, but he might………. No, not really.

Can’t help wondering what on earth it’s going to take to get me pregnant, though……….


----------



## Twinkle eyes

So sorry Julie,   I had meant to type the name Holly.  My mind is not working properly today.
Holly- Thank YOU for remembering that I was testing today.  It was much appreciated.

I have been kinda stalking.... reading all the posts but not posting.  Before today,  I was so afraid to write down how I was feeling.  Being so negative and all that.  But you know what..... it does help sharing.  
My DP was wonderful this morning he said all the right things and has called me about 3 times today to see if I am doing ok.


----------



## Holly C

Twinkle - you are really welcome and your DP sounds like wonderful support!  It really does help to share it so feel free - that's what we're all about    

H x
PS Sorry if that sounded a bit like a scary Californian shrink eeek!


----------



## Twinkle eyes

Thank You all for the  

I just want my AF to start now so I can get ready for our next go.  It will happen  ... that is my new mantra.

Kristin... I feel really bad for you.  I often think what is it going to take to make it happen.  But I am going to be more positive and send you some      too. 

xx


----------



## CR

real sorry kirstin and twinkle.  my bfn is still raw and i am feeling your disappointment with you.  glad you have such supportive dp's.  big  to you both.  it will happen!

thanks for the organic lead holly.  i will def try it out.

i have guessed a way to bring af on - book something that it will interfere with and then it will definitely come.  something like a white bikini competition.  um perhaps not, not a nice sight!!  

special love to kirstin and twinkle.
crxxx


----------



## CR

holly - i am planning to go this next cycle, as soon as af arrives.  my last af was the result of the negative iui.  and am planning on going again at this next period.  i'm having doubts now that i misinterepted the nuffield and that i might have to wait 2 clear months.  would you say that i can go again 4-5 weeks after bfn from iui?  i am suddenly doubting myself.  
but julie is waiting 2 months?  do you think i have got confused?


----------



## Holly C

Ooohh no CR that's my fault - doh!  So sorry!  You are completely right.  You can go again this cycle!  

Come on you nasty witch - let's be having you!!

H


----------



## Catwoman

Just a quick one as my boss is still breathing down my neck…
Kristin and Twinkle, I'm so, so sorry. Big hugs to both of you.
Erica – yes, I am continuing to balloon. Still feeling quite negative today, but the crap weather doesn't help. How are you bearing up?
Only an hour and a half until hometime…
Love to all. Kristin and Twinkle, I'll be thinking of you.
C xx


----------



## Lucy Lou

oh no, just got back to my desk & i see we've had cr*p news, sorry to Kristin & Twinkle, sending you both a big fat hug.

CR, just to let you know i've done 3 IUI on the trot, no breaks inbeween just straight in popping the   pills !  I think it depends on when you can get to see your consultant, mine gives me a perscription for the pregnal and the next months clomid at the same time. Hope you can start your tx soon.

Glad someone else out there has balloon tummy, & i can safely blame it on the clomid, hoping for a BFP so i can hid behind that for the next 9 months  

have a nice evening girlies & Kristin & twinkle go and poar yourself a nice glass of wine tonight and let your DH's run round after you

Lucy lou xxx


----------



## mandaW

kristen and twinkle, sending you all of my love and kisses xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mimhg

hiya girls

to kristin and twinkle eyes so sorry for you both with bfn this time around, we all know how you are both feeling, but i promise you in a couple of days time you will be feeling better about things and will be more positive, we are all very strong girls and gather the strength from god only knows where to keep going....... sending you big hugs  

Petal- how are you today sweetie, thinking of you! fingers crossed xxxxxx

kimj- glad you enjoyed your holiday i think you all def needed it, glad to see you back xxxx

hi holly   just  hope you and dh are well?xxxxxx

to all the other girls too many to mention at the mo as am in the middle of cooking dinner and on here.... hello to you all and lots of   

mandaw- i love the pic of your westie, we too have a westie, called charlie been with us for 7 years now she is gorgeous and human, she doesnt really care for other dogs but loves people and understands everything i say...........

dh is still poorly today has been in bed for most of day, i know he is really not well cos he is not making lots of demands for things like he normally does..... normally by day 2 he is driving me mad and wearing me into the ground..... ah bless feels rather strange actually......

depserate housewives tonight yipee i too am a big fan

lots of love michelle xxxxxxx 

love michellexxx


----------



## lilly2k3

Kristen and twinkle   Sorry to see your news xx


----------



## Rachel B

Kristen and Twinkle - I am really sorry too to hear your news.  I hope you're both okay

Rachel B XXX


----------



## jess p

Kristen & Twinkle - so sorry.  

Hope you're both ok & getting tons of tlc.  

Hi KJ, glad you had a fab holiday.  DH probably had the right idea in the circumstances.  Have you done much talking since you got back?  It's so hard to know what to do next.  I keep chopping & changing my mind - one minute childless seems ok, the next i want to remortgage & have tons of ivf. 

Wish someone else would make the decision for me! 

Holly - hope you & DH are doing ok.  Sorry, haven't read all the millions of posts!  When do you go for your next iui?

Hi Cathy, how far have you got with the ivf thing?

Molly - hope everything's going to plan for you - & that the 2ww is bearable.

Hi Jodi - glad Perth's cooling off a bit - send some   our way please!  Hoping for a real scorcher this year!

Hi Julie, laurie, Donna, Babyfish, & all the other gorgeous gals!

Jess xxx


----------



## skinnybint

Hi ladies,
I've been v.v busy since my scan on Monday, presenting at the RCN congress in Harrogate and then rushing back for University in Bournemouth today. Off to work at a walk in centre in Bitterne, Southampton tomorrow....life is certainly not boring.
Anyway, scan on Monday...all is going well, 2, mabe 3 follies, 2 definitely on the right and I know my left ovary is a bugger. They appear to be slowly growing on 220mcg menopur a day. Next scan Friday (day 9) at 10.30. I reckon I'll need at least another 5 days jabbing, maybe even have full wack dosage (300). We shall just have to see. Anyway, had a good laugh at Uni today about Dh's doing sperm samples..well you've got to have a laugh and me and dh are quite liberal about this things. Keep smiling, speak to you all Friday.
SKinny


----------



## petal b

kristen and twinkle-so sorry to hear your new 

hi michelle,hope your dh gets better soon,nice to see you back on

well not long left and am not very hopeful ,yes i did do a test today(silly silly)and it was negative, so does not look so good, oh the joy of iui


sorry not many personals tonight have not had time to read everything,but hope everyone else is alright


----------



## alex28

Sorry to read your news Kristen.

I am due AF today/tomorrow but nothing as of yet.  My temp dropped a lot this am so expecting it to arrive very soon.

Back to the drawing board for us after our 7th IUI so now i think its onto down-regging and then injections.

Good luck to anyone else on the 2ww - may all your baby wishes come true..


----------



## Candy

Alex, hoping the witch doesn't show, don't give up just yet


----------



## Abby Carter

Hi everyone

Just popped in and wanted to say to Kirsten and Twinkle eyes, hang in there - I did 3 IUIs and remember feeling devastated, particularly after the second BFN, thinking I would never ever be pregnant. It took IVF for us, but it's happened first go (early days yet, but all the same, I now know I can get pregnant).

What I learnt was that this whole thing is a process, and at some stage along the way you WILL get pregnant, you just need to dust yourself down and pick yourself up when you're ready for the next slog! Try and see it as good preparation for parenthood, as there'll be many new challenges and each one may make you feel despair and sadness, but you'll find a way of getting through it.

Love
Abby
x


----------



## babyfish

Pheeeuw, took me ages to read through all the posts over the last day and a half! 

Obviously, I'm still alive - airbubbles didn't get me   .  Thank you so much to Keemjay - welcome back by the way.  Could so do with a tan right now - only another 7 weeks though and I'm off to the sun.
Thanks to Erika, Kristen (So sorry darling  ), Rachel MD, Holly, Julie, Manda W and Aussie Meg for all your words of kindness at my 'episode' over the Pregnyl - really appreciated.  so big special   to you all

Have been absent since Tues as was just wasn't well.  Althought I did manage to drag myself off for a basting yesterday which was fine.  Although DH's sample not as good as last time in volume but the nurse said it was perfectly fine for IUI.  It's so wierd though as we had abstained for longer than last time and he's been very good with the vits and liquid zinc etc - I guess it's just luck really!Rachel B - I was basted yesterday so I guess we have the joy of sharing the 2ww together.

Twinkle - also very sorry sweetheart.  We've been there!   to you too.

I actually don't believe for one minute that I could get pregnant this time.  I'm a negative thinker anyway (so that I don't get more disappointed - it's a kind of damage limitation tactic) but I really just don't think it's going to happen this cycle.  I've just not been well enough.  I've had a fever on and off since Saturday at about 101 degress and I'm super anaemic right now and trying to avoid a blood transfusion by dosing myself up with extra steroids (sometimes does the trick).  (And yes, it's ok to be on steroids and get pg.)  That, coupled with DH sperm not as fab as last time, just means that the odds are stacked so against us - it really would be a bloody miracle.  So I'm feeling very 'nothing' about this IUI.  An 'expensive w*nk' is how I think my DH delicately put it last time!    

However, am aware this is the rational 'babyfish' talking not the neurotic, lunatic, air-bubble fearing, hysterical 'babyfish' that I will be in about a week!      

HUGE BIG NORMOUS   to you all.  Sorry I didn't do more personals - it's not personal - just can't remember everybody - will have to start writing everyone's names down. 

Fish x


----------



## keemjay

hey fishy, we've all been there with the feeling that the odds are stacked agaianst us, but without a teensy bit of hope where would we all be. try to keep just a pinch of fairydust hanging about just for your sanity.

kristin and twinkle - big big   for you. so sorry to hear your news

alex28    

had a bit of a wierd day yesterday - my old boss rang up and offered me my nanny job back, 3 afternoons a week for 6 months while, wait for it, their nanny is on maternity leave!! am 99% sure its not right for me to do it, but its niggling me a bit, it would keep me a bit busier, i could do with the pennies, it would fill the gap I've got, yet it seems like its heading backwrds not forwards. keep trying to remember all the reasons I left 2 years ago...anyway my heads all in a spin now...

i think it was due to this unforseen event that i momentarily lost my head and bid on ebay,and then won, tickets for keane at the Eden project in Aug! It'll be a surprise for dh's birthday in a couple of weeks. anyone know if theres a good campsite near the eden project?

whats everyone doing for bank hols weekend? so far we've nothing planned,except maybe a walk on sunday with some friends. dh is at a stag do tomoz night, then ipswich all day sat. my bro is performing tomoz night in london (he's an artist and currently has a performance act as a gospel magician, dont ask!) i havent seen his act and really wanted to go but dont want to trek up to london alone...will have to see it another time...

laters all

kj x


----------



## Catwoman

Hello everyone!
Krisitn and Twinkle – hope you're both OK. Have been thinking of you.
Babyfish – glad the basting was OK; I'm not holding out much hope for my cycle either. But hey – you never know! Better you had the temperature before IUI than after.
Erica – how are you getting on? Petal – are you due to test tomorrow?
Julie – hope AF is over now!
Everyone else – Holly, Rachel, Manda, Jodi, Aussie Meg and the legions and legions of lovely ladies out there to numerous for me to mention, hello and have a lovely day!
I am still completely symptomless. Bosoms are starting to hurt a wee bit, but that usually happens at some point before Af. But my belly is starting to deflate at last.
Not holding out much hope, but feeling amazingly calm about it. It was my first go at IUI and I just don't think I'm that lucky!
Anyway, three days to go to testing…
Lots of love,
C xx


----------



## Catwoman

Thanks Julie! Are you actually having your IUI in three weeks time, or will it be the start of your IUI cycle? Just wondering if next month we might be 2ww buddies!
Glad to hear AF is nearly over. Hope it wasn't too painful and awful.
Lots of love, have a good day… and stay optimistic!
PS Best of luck to Alex for testing.
C xx


----------



## ERIKA

Alex -   good luck for testing today.
LucyLou - Yep, I just look how I would love to be...pregnant! Belly still bloated, trousers straining to burst open   I'm testing on Monday 2nd, is that the same day as you?
Petal - You might have tested too early so stay    fingers crossed for tomorrow.
Skinnybint -   for your scan tomorrow, your follies sound great.
Michelle - Hope you DH gets better soon & that you're relieved of nursing duties   
Holly - You're outfit sounds lovely & I'm looking forward to seeing the picture next week   
Kristin/Twinkle - Still thinking of you both hope you're ok.
CR - Love the idea of the white bikini competition, it's sure to make AF arrive   
Babyfish - Glad to hear basting went well yesterday & welcome to the   Don't worry about the sperm count there may have been fewer but with everything your DH has been doing they are probably fitter & will get there in double quick time. You're not alone with the negative thinking, we all try the damage limitation tactic at some stage, it's natural. Wishing you lots of luck this cycle.
Catwoman - Hello   my testing buddie, how are you doing? No symptoms, don't read anything into that, who knows what is good or bad anymore! Our bodies are going through so much you don't know what to think. Good to hear you are feeling calm   & lots of     for Sunday I will be thinking of you. I've still got those pains, they keep coming & going just to keep me on my toes I think.
Julie - Good luck with next IUI cyle, it's getting closer.
 Jess, Mada, Jodi, Kim & all you other lovely ladies hope you're having a good day & at least it's Friday tomorrow & a long weekend    
Erica.xx


----------



## Lucy Lou

Hi Erika, yes Monday is D day! or should that be t day, anyway will be a miricle if i make it that far, AF has always beaten me too it!!

Off to Germany tomorrow night to see the BIL & family so, wishing all you 2wwers lots of luck over the weekend & i will be back on Tuesday first thing hoping to see lots of BFP's !!

big   to you all

Lucy Lou xxx


----------



## MollyW

Hi everyone

Firstly,    to Twinkle and Kristin. Sorry to read your news. After all the hoping and the stressing it is very hard when you get a negative, but I hope you'll both be feeling a little better soon...

Jodi and Petal hang in there...  

Alex - hope no news is good news.... 

Kim - I think you are right to be a bit wobbly about going back to an old job. The good thing is that six months is not such a long time though and there'll be a definite cut-off date so it could prove to be a useful stop-gap which will give you time to make other plans. You already know the family and what they expect and they obviously like you and value you or they wouldn't ask you back. Ooooh, it's a tricky one..... 

Thanks everyone for the +ve vibes for the basting. I think it all went well... I got a surge y'day am after taking the Pregnyl the previous morning so went off quite happily thinking all was okay. The only thing that's worrying me is that I also had a +ve OV THIS morning (and I've already had the basting).    Do you think that means I haven't ov'd yet Crikey, this timing thing really does my head in!!! The good news is DP's  were very good again... 

So it looks like me and Babyfish and RachaelB will all be testing on the same day. Let's hope for a triple whammy!!!     

AussieMeg - I am confused about your jet-setting. Are you moving back to Ireland (via London) for a while and then going back to Australia for good when the babies have arrived? Why are you giving birth in Singapore - is the obs care better there than Aus? Sorry if I'm being nosy - just need to get it straight in my head! 

Good luck to everyone on the 2ww - especially those testing soon. The last few days are the hardest...  

 to everyone else. Sorry I can't keep up with all the personals...  

Loads of love
Molly
x


----------



## Kristin M

Hello all   thanks for the good wishes.

I'm OK, feeling a bit tearful and the witch AF is making me suffer today! Think I might go home early.........  .I still have to go for my blood test tomorrow, but obviously it will be BFN.  DH is driving me crazy, saying “Well, you never know”. (Apparently his sister told him that she bled/spotted through both her pregnancies and he has now got it into his head that this might be happening to me.)  Er, NO.  I’m having a full blown period – barring a complete miracle, I am NOT pregnant!

The idea of the white bikini competition made me laugh!  Buying a pair of tight, white trousers would probably have the same effect.....


----------



## ERIKA

LucyLou - So Monday is "T" day for both of us hun. Will you be testing in Germany then being as you're going away or will you be back? Is this you first IUI?     
Molly - Great to hear that basting went well   Wouldn't it be fantastic if the triple whammy came off     fingers crossed.
Luv n hugs to all
Erica.x


----------



## Rachel B

Hi everyone

Hope it's not so cold, grey and horrible where you are.  When's the sun going to come out?!  Probably never as I've just bought a sun dress on pre-basting trip to TopShop!

Kristen - can sympathise completely with how you feel.  There are far too many (v.lucky) people out there with stories of being pregnant despite apparent AF/bleeding, and whilst you like to hope the same applies to you, you just know when that isn't really the case.

Babyfish - Hope you are feeling better - sorry you have been feeling so bad.  It will be nice to have a 2WW buddy though, along with Molly and Manda W.  I've been told to have either a blood test on 12th May or HPT on 14th May, and although I'm not normally superstitious I'm definitely not testing on Friday 13th!!

Good luck to all those testing soon -  

Hope everyone is having a good day - not long until Bank Holiday now

love Rachel B

XX


----------



## babyfish

Kristen darling - really feel for you.  When DH and I went through the same thing last cycle - he was being all super positive and putting on a brave face and I was just beside myself.  And actually ended up having a bit of go at him - because I just said - you know what?  it's ok to feel sh*t about this and I can't just pretend that it's ok coz it's not! so if you don't mind, I'm going to wallow in my misery with my big fat period for as long as it takes, lick my wounds and when I feel better we can have the 'positive' chat.  He welled up and said he was feeling exactly the same but was trying to be brave for me - so we got it all off our chests and actually - started feeling so much better immediatly!  Coz it is sh*t but it does get better and I PROMISE you, in a few days time you will be stronger.   

Molly - yay 2ww buddy!  Really just not thinking about it this time and will not get wound up like I did last time.  I nearly gave myself, my husband and my mother a nervous break-down!  

Keemjay - so funny you called me Fishy.  Do you know me?  That's actually my nickname and everyone of my close friends calls me Fish or Fishy. Even my husband's 95 year old grandma calls me Fish!! (long story, but to do with my maiden name - no hygeine issues I promise )  Made me smile.  

Big   to all 

Fish x


----------



## jodsterrun

Hello everyone,
Well, I have just completely re-organised my pantry with Tupperware!
Crazy thing to get excited about, but it looks great!  It's so good to not have any plastic bags of things anymore.
The nurses at work talked me into buying more Tupperware.  DH thinks we don't need any more plastic, but does love the new ordered pantry.

How is everyone?  Kristin, I will keep my fingers crossed for the blood test tomorrow.  I hope it goes well.
Jess, I woud happily send you some of our heat, but alas, it just seems to want to hang around 
Thank goodness the week is just about over.

Hello to Holly, Julie, Jess, Manda, CR, CK, babyfish, Rachel, Erika, Lucy Lou, catwoman, KJ, Abby, Candy, Alex, Petal, Skinnybint, Mimi, Lilli, and of course everyone else.  (It's hard to remember so many).
Love Jodi


----------



## keemjay

fishy at the 'hygiene issue' 

rachelB - a woman after my own heart with a pre basting purchase  you'll get plenty of wear from a sundress cos we are having a heatwave this summer!!

Julie - cant beilieve its 3 weeks till you go again 

meg - i too am confused with your travelling plans, cant keep up!! please explain!

does anyone know how many more episodes of desp housewives there are - seems to have been going forever!  
am looking forward to Supersize Me tonight on c4 - is meant to be a very good film...anyone seen it?

laters

kj x


----------



## Kristin M

Julie, I've got that fishy song on my brain now as well.......    Does anyone remember the TV series called "When the Boat Comes In" which had that as the theme tune?  I think James Bolam was in it....... it's going back a long time, though!

Keemjay, I haven't seen Supersize Me but am looking forward to watching it and having all my prejudices about McDonalds confirmed.


----------



## keemjay

julie - 24 episodes in total or 24 left?  cant be 24 left surely 

kristin - me too, i havent eaten a mcdonalds for years, or burger king for that matter. i watched something once that showed how they made the burger meat - it was like slurry bleurrrgh  (whatever happened to the vomiting smiley icon - it was fab!!)

kj


----------



## Kristin M

KJ, I think I saw that as well or something similar, YUK YUK YUK.

Jodi, I am so jealous of you reorganising your pantry, mine is in dire need of it.  I NEED TUPPERWARE!  (Blimey, I really must be getting old when I'm actually wishing someone would invite me to a tupperware party.   )


----------



## CR

wow it's been very quiet on here!

just sending loads of pos vibes to all of you testing this coming weekend.   

kirstin and twinkle hope you are doing ok lovelies.

babyfish   for the basting.

not sure whether to go for the white bikini competition or the new tight white jeans to assist with the illusive  .  just can't decide which  

have a very sneaky feeling that it might be coming, cos my old pcos symptons are reappearing.  but i have been having that sneaky feeling for a couple of weeks  so who knows.
but i have been a   to my very lovely and very patient dp in the last few days, so maybe it might come..... and my dp can get a bit of relief!!

hopefully julie you will be on early in the morning telling us all about sunny snodders .  i'll let you know if it is toasting in tovil.
you will be pleased to know that this last winter has been as dry as the winter that preceeded the hot hot hot summer of '76, so just maybe we are in for a repeat of the '76 weather this summer and it will be hot hot hot.  but i am planning a family bbq for this sunday, so hopefully i won't be putting any dampeners on the lovely predicted sunshine for this holiday weekend.

goodnight everyone, altho i think i am alone on here!!
love and hi to everyone
crxxxx


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi everyone

I am incredibly tired today and have the most horrific headache so not too many personals as I can't take it all in and can't look at the pc for too long.

So well done to Molly, I am sure those wee wrigglers will do the job and have some BMS again anyway.

On the subject of BMS why don't you plan a very romantic fantasy episode for asap and then af is guaranteed to turn up.

Keemjay gday. As for my travel plans I will prob be offline from sunday to Thursday as I am staying at a friends place in London after travelling back departing Aus on Sunday May 1. Then on Thurs May 5 head back to Belfast after my nuchal scan and see my beautiful fur baby Blair (the sly degvious cat) and then early July we move to Singapore forever. Kimmy will send you the code for the list on Sunday in case there is a new thread whilst I am off line. 

Sorry to be slack but may get back on later when this headache is gone
M


----------



## petal b

well  done a test this mornng and it was a negative
not sure i can do this any more 

speak to you soon luv petal b


----------



## petal b

thanks julie

hope you have a good time at kylie


----------



## ERIKA

Petal
So sorry to hear your news     
Erica.xx


----------



## babyfish

Oh Petal sweetheart - so sorry.  Thinking of you and sending you huge   and  
Can't wait for the lovely weather.  Am definitely going to sling on the bikini and catch some rays to top up a very faded tan (from end of Feb).  

Does Pregnyl and/or Clomid make you moody?  Or is this just me trying to find an excuse for being more of a difficult cow than I normally am?  ...............

DH is away on a stag AGAIN this weekend and unfortunately, I didn't realise he wasn't back until Sunday night - so I did a bit of a freak-out this morning.  I'm the most laid-back wife and never ever stop him from doing what he wants when he wants.  Particularly as he's so incredible to me when I'm unwell and it does interfere with our lives sometimes.  Anyway, he fills his time with lots of stuff like Tai Chi and golf and blah blah blah - but today - after he'd been to a big black tie charity do last night and he got back very late (his best friend organised it and he had to be there - I just wasn't feeling up to it) and I realised he's away nearly the whole bank holiday - I just lost it!  I thought he'd be back early Sunday or at least lunchtime. Oh actually, it doesn't matter - I'm just annoyed coz the weather is going to be lovely and this stag is not a very close friend and it's just p*ssed me off!  Don't need to justify it more than that do I?
 

ANYWAY... Had cuppa with my best friend who is now looking very pregnant with her 2nd, yesterday which was lovely. And today going to see another friend and her baby and going to photograph a new baby blanket for my website using her nursery.  OH JOY!!!!!   

Hmmmm, I wonder why my nerves are a bit jangled at the moment.....



By the way, Julie - I think you look a bit like Kylie - but I guess that's not the first time you've heard that?


----------



## babyfish

Julie xx

DH and I now laughing about my   .  Air cleared.  

"EVERYONE IN NORTH WEST LONDON CAN NOW RETURN TO YOUR HOMES IN SAFETY. THANK YOU LADIES AND GENTLEMEN FOR YOUR PATIENCE."


----------



## Catwoman

Hello everyone!
Petal – I'm so, so sorry. As Julie says, you are not alone. Take it easy and look after yourself.
Erica – how are you doing?
Babyfish – Glad to hear you cleared the air!
Everyone else – hello and have a lovely day.
Still no symptoms of anything whatsoever. No sore boobs, occasional cramping (but that could be wind. Sorry, tmi.) Two days away from testing – but at least I am escaping to the Lake District tomorrow for a week, so will be away if AF or a BFN comes my way (and out of the bloody office with all the preggy/new mum women under my feet and everywhere I look).
At least the sun is shining today. And I have a desperate urge to go and do some shopping at lunchtime…
Take care all. Will check in later.
Lots of love,
C xx


----------



## ERIKA

Megan - Hope headache has gone & that you feel better   
Babyfish - Glad you've cleared the air & had a   about it all now. I understand where you came from though. It's not often we get bank holidays so it's annoying when DP/DH isn't going to be around   My DP is working the whole weekend & won't be home until Monday night so he won't even be there when I test Monday morning unless   arrives & then he won't be missing anything. A bit of support from him would be nice though. 
Catwoman - How are you   testing buddy? Don't read anything into not feeling any different I've got lots of friends who didn't so that doesn't mean anything   Wishing you lots of   for Sunday & hope you have a fab time in the Lake District next week. Can't wait to hear your news     
No change with me. Same pains so not hopeful but hey who knows.
 all you other lovely ladies hope you're ok.
Erica.x


----------



## MollyW

Petal   so sorry hunny, it is PANTS...  

Love Molly
x


----------



## Holly C

Hello All!

Petal - big big   to you both.  I'm so sorry to hear it's not worked out    Take good care of each other and I hope you will be strong again soon to plan your next steps.  Thinking of you!

Alex - I'm sorry I missed posting yesterday big   to you both too.

Good luck over the weekend testing girls!!  Will be thinking of you Erika and Catwoman!!    

BabyFish - I don't blame you for having a good old    I would have too!  Well done for getting it over and done with - you're a better woman than me - I'd still be an old sulker!!

Megs - hope you are feeling better and the long trip over won't be too hard going    Another good book I've read lately is Small Island.  Really enjoyed it.  Hope you've managed to find out about the Home Office - I did mean to ask  you in my pm about Colin - is he British or Australian too as that's all relevant to how you approach it too.....

Hello our very own Kylie!  Hope you've got lots of fun things planned this weekend with your DP seeing you are not going away    Those fur babies of yours are very lucky!  Have watched half of Desperate Housewives.... ooooh it's good!

CR - you will be a very busy girl on Sunday with all the family!  The weather will be perfect for it I'm sure!!  Hope AF puts in an appearance before then but if not no white bikinis or trousers for Sunday - she's bound to put in appearance on both counts!!

Jodi - so funny about you organising your pantry with tupperware    My VBF loves tupperware so much she became a seller which we all thought was a hoot!  She has her very own style which is far from being mumsy and she loves doing food demostrations with the various bits and bobs.  I always get some strange item with my Birthday presents    I'm not v good with that sort of thing and have rubber bands and clothes pegs tied to this and that. As you can imagine she despairs when she sees it all!!

KJ - Did you enjoy Supersize Me?  I found it amazing that you can do that much damage to your body in such a short space of time and how long it took to get back to the before health status!!  

Molly - hope you're taking it easy since basting.  How are you getting one with your results from the tests and reading etc?

Big   to Rachel MD, RachelB, CK6, Lilly, Gwen, Lucy Lou, Creaky, Catwoman, Manda, Kristin and of course everyone I've not personally mentioned!!

We had the tree surgeons in yesterday and we had specifically asked for certain trees to be topped.... I returned home to find they'd done everything but.... what do I know... I'm a girl and I only LIVE here!  So annoying as we loose the sun at about 4pm in the summer because of a beautiful but very large Beech tree.  I really hope they are coming back today as I did throw a small but necessary   to tell them exactly where the sun comes round to and from    Oh well onwards and upwards.  

Laters all the lovelies!

H xxxxxxxxx


----------



## skinnybint

Hello ladies,

Petal, sorry about your news..try to keep smiling and remain positive..thinking of you.
Julie..you must be getting excited, you'll soon be jabbing again..strange that we get excited about injecting ourselves.
Hi to Jodi, KJ,and everyone else...I'm still trying to remember everyones names.
Well, sacn today, day 9. So far (fingers crossed) everything going well. Lining in my womb is "text book" and I have 3 follies. The nurse says that one looks like it is ready but I shouldn't ovulate whilst I am injecting the menopur...I have to do lots of BD,ing over the weekend just in case. Due to have HCH Monday night and basting on Wednesday..so it's all cylinders firing and thunderbirds are go!!! Not looking forward to the 2ww,but trying to remain optimistic.
Feeling quite good at the moment as I have just rearranged furniture..strange fetish but a change is as good as a rest.
Here's hoping for lots of sun in the deepest south and I hope you all have a relaxing weekend and bank holiday. Will try to post later.
Skinnyx :


----------



## jodsterrun

Have a great weekend everyone,
I am off to work in the anaesthetic simulator again tomorrow.  Teaching GP's how to resuscitate people.  Great way to spend your Saturday.

I will post again over the weekend when I have more energy.
Holly, all that Tupperware organisation must have worn me out.
     
Jodi


----------



## skinnybint

Hiya, me again,
Another techi question?. How come everyone else has logged next to moderator and I have lots of numbers...I wonder if I'm doing something wrong. Also I have now managed to get a piccie on but when I try to do my writing for the bottom (words in mauve) the profile won't update. I presume I am doing it in the write place as in Signature block?
Any ideas?
Skinny


----------



## CR

julie have you got the sun in snodland today?  it keeps coming and going from here, is it moving over to you??  
hope you have a good time off work next week and enjoy the kylie concert.

holly, what a co-incidence, we had the tree surgeons in at my work yesterday.  and you guessed it, they didn't cut down what they were supposed to.  must have been the same people!!  mind you i think i scared them off because they heard me going "oooooooo" out the window.  now i am being teased about liking tree surgeons in harnesses!!

petal - real sorry about your bfn.  big hugs to you.  spoil yourself this weekend.

babyfish glad you made up with your dp.  but i would be bit more with holly and hang out the sulking a bit!!  have a good weekend.

catwoman and erika, pos vibes to you two.  

got to go and do some work.  hello to everyone and have a fun looooooooong weekend.
crxxxx

whoops nearly forgot to say, AF is starting and i am booked for first scan bank hol monday, woppeeeee.
glad no-one had to endure the white bikini or trousers, not a pretty sight!!
love to you all.....


----------



## Holly C

Julie - that is exactly my motto - 'if you want something done do it yourself '  They were supposed to come back today and they haven't - grrr!

CR - yipee about AF and good luck for your first scan on Monday!!  Hope it's going to be smooth sailing with BFP at the end of it!  I have to say one of our tree surgeons was a bit gorgeous    Something about those harnesses!

Skinny - that really does sound ideal!!  Well done you!!  Good luck for basting if we don't 'speak' before then      Keep perservering in the profile section and if no luck then contact one of the organisers.  I think they have a contact button in that section to report errors....?

Jodi - do you ever sit still?  Hope the GP training goes well!  Rest up when you get a spare second!

Bye Julie it's almost home time!

Have a fabulous Bank Holiday weekend one and all!

xxxx's
H


----------



## Catwoman

Hello everyone and thanks to those who've wished me luck for testing – I'll be doing it while I'm on holiday, so won't be able to post the results until I'm back a week on Saturday (at times like this, I wish I had a laptop!).
Erica – all the best for Monday. I am sending you lots of        
Lots of love and luck to those scaning, basting or waiting. I'll catch up with you all on my return…
C xx


----------



## Holly C

Ooooh Catwoman - that's ages away!!!  Please can you find an internet cafe up there to let us all know                        

H xxxxx


----------



## Catwoman

I'll try my best, Holly – really I will. 
I'm completely addicted to this forum now. How on earth will I cope without you all for a whole week?
Lots of love,
C x


----------



## ERIKA

Holly - Thanks for good luck & positive vibes   Hope you managed to sort those tree surgeons out   still at least one was gorgeous so there is a silver lining in every dark cloud!!!
Skinnybint - Everything sounds very good   for basting next week.
CR - Glad   has arrived so that you can move on. Good luck for scan on Monday, what a way to spend your day off   
Catwoman - Oh my God, you'll have to "tap" in from somewhere we can't wait that long to find out   Sending you lots of         for Sunday.
LucyLou - Hello my testing mate   Sending lots of            to you for Monday. Will be thinking of you as I do my own. Fingers crossed for both of us.
Wishing all of you lovely ladies a fabulous bank holiday weekend
           
will mail on Tuesday when I'm back at work or Monday if I can get my hands on my sisters computer!
Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C

Lucy Lou!!  Arrgghh so sorry for not mentioning personally earlier!!  Good Luck for testing!!        

And to each and every one of us         

H xxxxxxxx


----------



## MollyW

Just wanted to wish you all a very happy BANK HOLIDAY WEEKEND as I'm just off home. 

Won't be logging on on the laptop with the moby any more, just got my Orange bill and it was £178 this month  . Was dialling up through an 0845 no which I thought was dirt cheap but Orange charge it at 10p per min and it soon mounts up when I'm online as the laptop is SLOOOOW!

Have a lovely time. We are having a bbq for my BIL's b'day tomoz and DP is gonna teach him clay pigeon shooting (it's a surprise!).

Sunday we're going to an eco energy fair, so I'd better get my sandals & beads out!!!

Not sure about Monday - but looking forward to chilling anyway.

Special       to Catwoman, Erika and Lucy Lou for testing. We are overdue a +ve!!

  

Love Molly
x


----------



## Catwoman

Forgot to mention Lucy Lou too – huge         to all three of us! And yes, I will do my darndest to check in with you all.
Must go – have a fab bank holiday weekend everyone. 
Lots of love,
C xx


----------



## Catwoman

Dear all,
I didn't have to wait until tomorrow for testing - AF arrived this morning, just as we were packing up for our hols  
I'm not at all surprised. I'm convinced one of my follies was too big and ripe, while the other was too small. DH and I can't help feeling disappointed, even though we didn't expect anything to happen first time, but at least we're getting away for a week or so.
So, I'm up to 100mg this cycle (I'm collecting the prescription this morning!) and girding my loins for a month of no alcohol. On the positive side, at least I have another month with all you lovely ladies...
Right, I have to go and do a few pre-hol chores - Catwoman has to clean out her kittens' litter tray, for a start (uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugghhhhhhhhh).
Best of luck for Monday, Erica. I'm now transferring all the        sent to me, to you and Lucy Lou!
Everyone else: have a lovely week. I'll check in again next weekend - when hopefully, I'll have a few follies fattening up inside me.  
Lots of love,
C xx


----------



## AussieMeg

Catwoman big hugs to you but great that you are going away and looking positive to next month. Grow those follies well this weekend. And probably 1 drink won't hurt tonight

Love
Megan


----------



## petal b

thanks everyone for your nice thoughts,feel better today.am going to carry on,just felt like we had enough yesterday.anyway time to move forward.

hope you all have alovely weekend

luv petal b


----------



## Holly C

Good morning!

Catwoman - so disappointed   to you and your DH.  Take care over the week ahead and give each other lots of support.  You sound like you're really together about it but it's still an emotional time.  Hope you have a really nice break away and good luck growing those new follies.  Lots of sunshine and fresh air will be just the thing  

Petal - good to hear you are feeling a bit better today.  Take care of both of you  

Bye for now
H xxxxxx


----------



## AussieMeg

Sorry I haven't caught up with the personals as I am running around like a chook trying toget ready for tomorrow's flight. But just wanted to say hugs to Petal and Kristin too


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi girls,

I have spent the last hour or so trying to catch up with all of the posts since i was last on, it is going so quick! So, a few personals (that I can remember!)

Molly- I am glad to hear your basting went well, good luck for the 2ww  

Kim- you mentioned Super Size Me a few pages ago, I watched it to, how gross was the deterioration of that mans health?? And to think people eat those meals for pleasure  How is the photography going? I am officially finished my first part of my course now. I had my exam last Tuesday which I think went ok so I can now go back to taking pics cos i want to not cos I have to, hurrrrrrrrra!!!

Petal- sorry to hear your news  

Julie- Hope you enjoy Kylie and do plenty  

Skinny- Good luck with basting and 2ww  

Catwoman- Sorry to hear of your bfn xx

AussieMeg- I hope you have a good journey and are back with us real soon xx

 to all I have not mentioned personally (my memory is rubbish)

I hope you all have a great bank holiday weekend!


----------



## Candy

New home ladies, may it bring you lots of luck  

Candy


----------



## Candy

Sorry to hear the bad news, hoping your positives are not much further away.

New home this way -->
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=28227.new#new


----------



## mandaW

Thanks Candy, you are a star xxx

oohh Catwoman, i`m devastated for you. You and DH look after each other  , take some time to relax this weekend. Thinking of you both.

Had our basting on Thursday, which didnt really go to plan. There was a problem at the hospital which left DH and I waiting there for 6 hours. really not what we needed. Trying to keep calm and unstressed kinda went out of the window. Eventually though it happened, much to our relief.

A quick question though- ever since basting I have been in quite alot of pain- under my (now ample) bust!!! Its not like cramps, very difficult to describe. Have sat with the hot water bottle which has helped. Am I just being silly

Anyway, enough about me, hello to you all, am at work so will do some personals later xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AussieMeg

*2005 positive Vibe campaign **

     *

Congratulations to Thirtysix and DH in welcoming Imogen Daisy

* Congratulations & Stay put vibes*

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky!  Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan, 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 11.06.04 2nd Time Lucky!  Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz 
Northern Lass 21.06.04 1st Time Lucky!  Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz 
Scarlet 29.06.04 2nd Time Lucky!  Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 28.07.04 1st Time Lucky !  Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14ox and 3lb 15oz 
Oink 20.08.04 Natural Pregnancy!!!   Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz, 
Morgan 26.08.04 Converted to IVF   Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 13.09.04 2nd Time Lucky   Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 18.08.05 1st Time Lucky  Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 10.04am weighing 7lbs 6oz
Candy 03.11.04 IVF  
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky   
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky  
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 
Charliezoom 16.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
Claie the minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky 
Abby Carter 224.04.05 IVF Convert 

*2ww Baby Makers* 

     

Erika 02.05.05
Lucy lou 02.05.05
Creaky 06.05.05
MollyW 11.05.05
Babyfish 11.05.05
RachaelB 11.05.05
Manda W 12.05.05

*Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls
Go Ladies Go  
* 
  
     

Piglet Price
Skinnybint---basting wed
CR 
Catwoman

*Our turn next - The Baster Addicts !*

Nicola1 
**********
Topsham
Keemjay 
VIL & Moosey
Aliso1-going again soon
Alicat
mimhg--going in April
Claireabelle--trying naturally for a while
Nikita - 
HollyC -break until August
BunBun 
Cindy - going again in Feb
Aliday
Cherub75 - having ovarian drilling
Kristin M
Donna Taylor -break until August
Marielou - starting april
Sara13 awaiting af
Leah
LizH - talking to cons re IVF
Le
Rachaelj
Gilly2
g 
PetalB
Gwen - trying naturally
Bolts - next month
Claribel
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Greeners - going April
Alex28 
Lilly2K3 off to IVF
Jodsterrun-- Going to IVF may
CathyA--deciding on IVF

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments


----------



## jodsterrun

Manda,
Really not sure about that pain.  Is it on the right side? If so, consider your gall bladder.  Nothing at all to do with the basting, but who knows?

Perhaps a little more description of the pain might help?
Jodi


----------



## mandaW

Jodi, Its really hard to describe. It aches?? right under the line of my bra, not on one side inparticular. It is also quite swollen- TMI but almost like trapped wind but high up. It isn`t wind, it almost feels bruised?? Think i`m just panicking
xx


----------



## jodsterrun

That's a tough one.
I'm really not sure what that is.  It's definitely too high for your gall bladder.
It sounds like something to do with hormones, but you know if it's worrying you to phone the clinic, or go and see your doctor.
Sorry I'm not a lot more help.
Jodi

P.S. I hope it improves!


----------



## mandaW

Thanks Jodi will do that. You`re a star


----------



## petal b

hi mandaw-post to the nurse and see what she says,good luck hope you feel better soon


----------



## creaky

Hello girls,

I haven't forgotten about you all, and am keeping a watchful eye on your progress. I've been relaxing nicely over my 2ww, and it really hasn't been as bad as I thought - in fact I don't think about it most of the time which must be good. (I say that now - bet i don't sleep well on Thursday night before I test Friday am)

Catwoman - I send you my best wishes and support after your first time was negative....lots of hugs..... 

To everyone else - (far too many names to remember and mention) I send you positive vibes, especially Erika and Lucy Lou who are testing tomorrow!

Now I shall take my very sore boobs (damn pessaries!) and enjoy the rest of the bank holiday weekend, as I hope you all do!

Love and hugs

Creaky x

(ps hope you are all having better weather than us here - it hailed so heavily this morning that we have holes (like bullet holes) all over our conservatory roof! Just have to hope it doesn't rain now - other wise we'll get wet!)


----------



## Pilchardcat

*BIG *​


----------



## petal b

good luck to lucy lou and erika,thinkng of you both.hope we get soon good news on here for a change


----------



## Donna Taylor

to Lucy and Erika be nice to have some positives, everything crossed for you both   

Sorry I haven't been on here much have had much of a chance to catch up on all the news yet (maybe we should do a weekly summery)

so busy with job to tired when I get home to turn on the computer, really don't want to loose touch with all you guys.

Feels really nice not to be having treatment for a change.
Ovulated at the weekend and it was nice not to be thinking about basting. got 2 AFs before we hopefully start treatment in June, although I am enjoying the break I hope the time passes quickly wich I am sure it will. 

Good luck to everyone who is being basted or in 2ww   

will do my best to pop in more regular, I am always thinking of you all though

Take care Donna xx


----------



## Lucy Lou

Morning Girls,

sorry, no good news from me i'm afriaid, the   beat me too it again, we have decided on one more go this month, i really didnt want to move onto GIFT, but its looking more & more likely now!!

Had a bl**dy good cry on saturday (we were at the BIL's so had to do it quietly in bed that night!!) and now feel a bit calmer, DH has been great, very supportive even thought he's fed up too.

So sending lots & lots of   to all of you left to test

Lucy lou xxxx


----------



## Holly C

Oh Lucy Lou    to you both.  You guys have been through so much - it's so unfair.  It must have been really hard being away when you found out.  Take good care and I hope it won't be long before you are feeling stronger again.

Love
Holly C xxx


----------



## rachael md

Sorry to Lucy, petal and Catwoman - I really feel for you.  Have a good cry, lots of red wine and chocolate and watch a good weepy  movie with a mega bag of popcorn!

love Rachael


----------



## ERIKA

Thanks ladies for all of your messages & wishes. Sorry not many personals I haven't had chance to catch up.    to Catwoman & Lucy Lou I'm so sorry to hear your news.
Same news from me   but AF still not here & playing up. Thing is my "normal" cycle was 28 days but taking Clomid since last summer has made it 34 days. This month I guess my body wants AF to come on 34 days because of the Clomid but presumably the Pregnyl injection on CD14 makes AF want to come on CD28   Pains for a week but no AF. Hospital obviously can't do anything for me until she arrives. Think my body is rebelling now   & has had enough.
Once the   started yesterday I didn't think I would stop. I worry about time running out & to make yesterday worse my brother is going to Ireland & yesterday was his leaving bbq. Saying goodbye was impossible & the fact that I got handed his friends 4 month old daughter to feed made the day one of the hardest I've ever experienced. Feel & look awful today & hated not being able to get in touch with you lovely ladies yesterday because you're the only ones who really understand.
 to everyone in the 2ww & extra     to anyone testing this week. We must be due some good news soon.
Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C

Oh Erica    Yesterday sounded really tough.  It's so difficult to know how things are going to turn out but we are here and supporting you in every way we can.  

Take care honey
Holly xx


----------



## creaky

Erica and Lucy-Lou I really feel for you both, I know how it feels when another unsuccessful month passes and you wonder whether it is ever going to happen. But we must remain positive and believe that one day soon it will!!

I am now fully expecting a BFN on friday too as I have those sneaky stomach cramps at the moment which feel like   is on her way....

Take care my lovelies....

Creaky x


----------



## keemjay

awwww lots of sad news on here 

    one each for catwoman, petal, lucy lou and erika and a big   to all of you too

hope everyone had a nice weekend - ours was very chilled out. went to Borough market on sat while dh was at footie, bought lots of scrummy things, sun we just pottered in the garden, had a bbq and then got horribly drunk with our neighbour and ended up playing old 7" 's very loud on dh's dj decks till 2am!! we were planning to get up early in the morning and drive the camper to the coast but needless to say we slept in and decided it was too late byt he time we surfaced! it was raining anyhow but later on did turn out lovely and hot. we just pottered again, dh jet washed the patio
and i sorted out the pots, put some new plants in and re-arranged everything back on the patio ( i have ALOT of pots) 
we also had the added bonus of watching a little baby chaffinch who clearly shouldnt have been out of the nest. he was hopping about the flower bed all day with the mum feeding him. we were worried he was going to die of cold or be munched in the night so we made him a little 'nest' with a sock in a small flower pot and put a cage over the top to stop foxes and cats but with big enough holes for him to get out if he wished and for the mum to get in. was sure i was going to find a pile of feathers this morning but he is still there, still being fed by mum periodically. its soooo lovely to watch, we can get up really close and they arent frightened. i took some great pics of him perched in the forget me nots....

anyway enough of the wildlife story - which IUI girl is going to take part in Big Sister - i vote Julie as she is the person most online 

has anyone heard the new Cold Play song? its BRILLIANT!!

laters

kj x


----------



## keemjay

look under 'its here' in girl and boy chat

kj x


----------



## Holly C

Hi Everyone

Really thought we would have some good news over the weekend  

Julie - sounded like a lovely weekend and it was a beautiful weekend for getting out and about.  I love spring in the UK - everything is sooo beautiful!  Unfortunately there is nothing that can be done about the trees that are causing the problem so we will just have to live with it - grrrr!  Bring on Kylie!!  I think Kylie the Showgirl is on tele this week - should be good and no doubt your DP will have be riveted!  He does sound v v funny!

KJ - I loved your little bird story.  DH and I love all things wildlife and Julie what a sweet cat!  We have lots of wild animals where we live including a vixen who we used to feed regularly.  She would plop herself down on our lawn and wait for us to feed her - wouldn't budge until we did!  One morning we looked out and saw a small herd of deer out there.  Incredible really as London is so close by.  Your weekend sounded v relaxing and bring on those 70s records!  My DH would have been in heaven    Yes lovin the new Coldplay single and can't wait to see them in July!

We had a really nice weekend.  The wedding was great - beautiful setting at Lympne Castle near Hythe on the Coast.  Bride was beautiful and an incredibly hot day.  As it's a few months until we start tx again we had a few drinks and really enjoyed ourselves, dancing and being a bit silly.  Really really energyless the next day tho!  Unfortunately DH had to work on Monday as his project is running behind the deadline but I had a nice time catching up with our lovely neighbors and pottering about.

Hi to everyone and look forward to catching up with all the news soon!!

Holly xxxxxx


----------



## mandaW

Morning everyone, hope you are all well.

Catwoman, Erika and Lucy Lou, i`m so sorry to hear your news.    And Erika, your brother going away must have been awful on top. What you can you do but pick yourself up and dust yourself off. Crap I know, but true xxxxx

Keemjay, i`ve been gardening too, but no bird incidents, although DH dug a hole for a weeping willow tree and Chloe (the mad westie!!) jumped into it. White westie was then black, covered in mud and had a fair few spiders in her beard!!!!

Julie, Kylie- I should be so lucky hahaha- how exciting!!!!!

Morning to everyone else, Megan, Petal, Jodi, Creaky (good luck for Friday) , Donna, Holly, Candy and Rachel xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ck6

hello ladies i can't believe there are so many bfn's   to you .....my af was 4 days  late did a test...another to add to the bfn list...hopefully going for scan on thrusday to start ivf......loved your bird story kj we have starlings nesting...not quite as pretty....but the parents been flying in and out all weekend,  with worms hanging out their mouths..ahhh sweet.. def julie for big sister....i've not heard coldplay single yet keep missing it.. but going to see them in july....in bolton !! hope everyone is ok.. sunny here in kent at the moment love caroline x


----------



## Holly C

Awww Caroline - that's such a dissapointment    Hope all is ok for Thursday's scan and starting on your new path  

Just a sneaky question - are you doing IVF privately at the Nuffield TW?  

Holly xxxx


----------



## mandaW

Hi Carloine, sorry if forgot to say goodmorning. So so sorry about your Bfn, am sending you a  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ck6

yes private looking forward to that bill ... holly do you know if they do all various blood tests at tun wells...getting quite confused checked out iui turned ivf  thread and there's stimming and sniffing and d/regging going on.. someone did explain but i'm still lost..read my book i'm assuming all the same as iui up to e/c  .... thanks manda...missing your jokes too   xx


----------



## Holly C

Hi again Caroline

Yes they do all the blood tests etc there at Nuffield TW.  I think each clinic does things differently and there are different protocols.  Do you still have the handbook from the clinic?  There is a good bit of information in it about the drugs they use and how it all works.  I think you are right - it's v similar to IUI with meds but the meds are a higher dosage.  I'm sure they will explain it all at your scan appointment but let us know how it all goes!!  

H xxx


----------



## ck6

thanks holly..i'm a bit dumb sometimes ... yes read the book thats why i thought similar to iui...waiting for them to phone back with an appointment... xx


----------



## Holly C

It is really confusing!  I'm waiting to hear back from the clinic to see if they think it is worth while having another go at IUI and also if we are eligible for NHS IVF and making sure we are still on the waiting list and how long the waiting list is etc....

By the way - I think both you and CR wanted to find out about organic deliveries...?  I've found another company who may be worth trying to see if they deliver to your areas www.riverford.co.uk or 08456002311 They were doing a leaflet drop around our village at the weekend.  I've seen their vans about a bit so I think they are quite big.

H xxx


----------



## keemjay

my friend uses riverford and is really pleased with them. we went to their farm shop in devon last year and it was fab!
another comapny are abel-cole - dont know web adress but you can google it....
kj x


----------



## ck6

thanks julie...wasn't really expecting a bfp...just as i was late was ever hopeful  by the way what did you think of big sister,as you are a big brother fan....(aren't we all )  holly thanks for the info on riverford will check that out  and kj .... cloudy here now...caroline x


----------



## petal b

HI LADIES ,caroline,catwoman,erika,lucy lou,so sorry to hear your news ,we are all here for you when ever you need us.

sorry have not had a chance to read all the posts but hope you all had a great weekend.well i feel better now,and had a great weekend which helped.ready to move on now and have our last go in june,then onto ivf(hope not).i will do no more testing on the next go,i think that sent me round the twist,should  have taken your advice,well i have learnt my lesson

hope you all have a good day

luv petal b


----------



## mandaW

Ooohhh Julie, apeaking of choc, have just had some Seville Orange Rolos- heaven in a wrapper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mandaW

mmmmmmmm yes i think so- limited edition no doubt, they are gorgeous, especially on a   afternoon.

Caroline, i`ll think of a joke especially for you.......


----------



## MollyW

So sorry to read of the negs.    Was really hoping for good news for you all over the w/e.

Big   to Erica, Lucy Lou, Catwoman and CK.

Catch up with you all later.

Love to all
Molly
x


----------



## babyfish

Hi everyone
You all sound like you enjoyed your long weekends.  Apart from Caroline, Catwoman, Erika, & Lucy lou, - so so sorry to all of you.  Can only send   &  to you all.

Fish xxx


----------



## Holly C

Hi Molly

I was reading on another post that you haven't been well and had slight OHSS??  I hope you are feeling much better now and have been taking it really easy!!

Enough talk about choccie you two!!  I have a bikini to get into in less than 3 weeks time!!

H xxx


----------



## Holly C

Ooohhh - you'll be in my thoughts!!  We are only away for a week (damn it!) so should be back for your crucial times!!

H xx


----------



## babyfish

Hi Julie sweetheart

Doing much better than last week thank you.

Upped my drugs and it seems to be doing the trick.  Went swimming and did 40 lengths yesterday and today.  As I'm on the old 2ww I avoided doing the steam room and jacuzzi - but I have to say - that's normally my reward for the swim and I really missed it!  

Actually cannot believe how many people I've seen today that are pregnant!  However, I am remaining very calm at the moment and doing my best not to think about being pregnant or not.  I have another 8 days until testing and frankly I am so convinced that I'm not, that I'm just not going to let myself get wound up like last time.  

We're going on holiday on 2nd June and have decided that we'll try and do another IUI beforehand - (without the use of any clomid or pregnyl as I'm convinced they made me relapse last week - my body just couldn't take any additional stress) and then when we get back on 14th June we have an appointment a couple of days later for the IVF chat at St Marys (paddington).  
CONTROL FREAK?  MOI?


----------



## ck6

enjoy kylie..and your days off ....i scan 2 moro, you are right holly they do the bloods then....scary... love caroline ...hey manda where's me joke   xx


----------



## Holly C

Caroline - good luck tomorrow with the scan!  Don't forget to let us know how it goes and what the procedure is like etc!!

H xxx


----------



## mandaW

Caroline let us know how it goes- good luckxxx Right a joke, let me think- any particular subject?


----------



## Rachel B

Hi there

Hope you all had a good BH weekend.

Erika, Catwoman, Lucy Lou and Petal - Really, really sorry to hear of the  s  I know how gutting it is and am thinking of you.

Hope everyone else is doing okay.  I seem to have spent all weekend being interrogated about whether I am pregnant (suddenly everyone has noticed I'm not drinking) and having lectures on how I musn't leave it until it's too late to try for a baby and can't expect it to happen straightaway. One (very drunk) woman has even offered to start knitting baby clothes for me (for God's sake!). If only they knew!!!   Why are people so nosy and tactless?!

Hi to Manda, Molly and Babyfish, my fellow 2 week waiters.  I have absolutely no symptoms or anything at all so am convinced that is a bad thing, but have decided I definitely won't test early as I can pretend I am pregnant up until the time I find out I'm not.  Some strange warped logic in there somewhere.

Julie - Enjoy Kylie!

Hi to Holly, Keemjay, Creaky (good luck for testing), Donna and all the other lovely people whose names I can't remember right now

Love Rachel B


----------



## ck6

anything manda as long as its really really funny  ... ok holly i'll give you all grim details...spoke to sue, we have to have a nurse chat, and they take bloods, get the prescription and have a scan yippee..what do you think you'll do holly? iui or ivf ? take care ...where's that joke  xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Rachel B - you did well not to give anything away!  I would have been inclined to tell them all to mind their own *!#"&@ business!!  I gave up years ago asking people those sorts of questions (long before we started trying) and can't believe others who haven't thought through the implications when infertility is so well reported these days!  You're a stronger woman than I am  

Hang on in there - no symptoms might not be such a bad sign    

Caroline - Sue is great and I'm sure you'll be well looked after.  I'm waiting to hear back with their response and will take it from there.  I would like to do one more IUI in August and then consider going on to have either IVF or ICSI.  I don't think I would be able to do more than one round tho.....too hard...

I'm baking at the moment and I'm feeling a bit green with eating too much mixture!  The mixture is always so much nicer than the end result don'tcha think?   

xx


----------



## Rachel B

Thanks Holly!  I came close to telling her where to go.  Probably good job I was sober as otherwise I wouldn't have been so restrained!

Don't eat all the mixture! I think the best time is when they are still hot and just out of the oven.  Yum!  Oh no, I'm thinking of food now - will have to go and raid the fridge.  Happy baking!

Rachelxx


----------



## mandaW

Just on e quick little joke before I go home, especially for Caroline........

A drunk staggers into a church and sits down in a confessional and says nothing. The priest coughs, still nothing; then the priest knocks on the wall 3 times to get his attention. The drunk finally speaks up saying, "No use knocking mate, there's no paper in this one either."

P.s Rachel b- I test a week on Thursday and have no symptoms at all, so thats two of us. You never know, no news may be good news xxxxxxxx P.P.S I sound a little dim, but do you have the westie?? If so mine is Chloe aka Miss babs and she is also 7!!! 


Holly, what are you baking, my tummy is rumbling 


Am off home now night night lovely ladies xxxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Ha ha Manda!  Good joke!!

I'm baking ANZAC biscuits - they are a Australian and NZ biccies from war times.  I'm a week out though as the commemorations were last week  

Have just had one fresh from the oven Rachel with a cup of herbal tea but had scoffed it before the tea had finished brewing!  Better get on my mini tramp and go for a 40 min run!!

See ya tomorrow!!
H


----------



## Rachel B

Manda - sadly no Westie or any other dogs.  My DH is allergic to them, although I would love one!

I really am going  to log off and look for some food now.  It's okay Holly I don't blame you completely, but your biccies sound great!

I'll have to come back and post tomorrow - I'm hoping that 10 posts will mean major promotion from unranked to Junior Member!!  Can't wait!

good night all

Rachel XXX


----------



## MollyW

Keem - haven't managed to catch the new Coldplay song yet, but The Scientist could be the IUI Girls anthem I think:


Come up to meet you, tell you I'm sorry
You don't know how lovely you are

I had to find you
Tell you I need you
Tell you I set you apart

Tell me your secrets
Ask me your questions
Oh, let's go back to the start

Running in circles
Coming up tails
Heads are a science apart

Nobody said it was easy
It's such a shame for us to part
Nobody said it was easy
No one ever said it would be this hard

Oh, take me back to the start

I was just guessing
At numbers and figures
Pulling your puzzles apart

Questions of science
Science and progress
Do not speak as loud as my heart

Tell me you love me
Come back and haunt me
Oh, and I rush to the start

Running in circles
Chasing tails
Coming back as we are

Nobody said it was easy
Oh, it's such a shame for us to part
Nobody said it was easy
No one ever said it would be so hard

I'm going back to the start.. 

Holly - bless you for keeping an eye on me. I am feeling much better - was probably over-reacting, but stayed in bed all over the BH - just in case!  Now just a dull ache, like AF pain instead of horrible sharp pains. Hope your IUI in august is successful and you won't need the IVF/ICSI. 

Hi Rachel - poor you with those CRASS people! I can concur with your warped logic - makes absolute sense to me! 

 to Manda and Babyfish. Hope you're bearing up.

Love &  to all
Molly
x


----------



## Holly C

Molly, that is perfect - it bought a tear to my eye, it fits our situation and relationships so well.

Really glad you are feeling better.  Hope you continue to rest up!

What a fab person you are 
H xx


----------



## creaky

Molly, you bugger - you made me cry......that song has a very special meaning to me as dear departed husband dedicated it to me after I left him...it was even played at his funeral....

Have to say it is a fantastic song and the words are so poignant.....

Ho Hum,

Creaky x


----------



## ck6

creaky had to read the song again after reading your post, can see how that fits,...... we had coldplay at our wedding can't wait to see them if my dh gets his finger out and book a hotel  or we'll be sleeping in the car...molly my last iui they told me i had 5 large follies and i had awful pain from themi thought i had kidney problems but clinic assurred me was likely to be large follies causing discomfort...thanks for the song... hope you are ok ....caroline xxx


----------



## mimhg

hello ladies

Hope everyone is ok? have been watching the messages but havent really had too much time to sit at the pc to type........

Holly-   

julie- by the time you see this you will have already bopped your little feet off at the kylie concert, hope you and dh had fun, she has been getting rave reviews..........  

mandaw- hello its me that has the westie, her name is charlie (charlotte) she is 7 and she is lovely, follows me around everywhere...... she was the runt of the litter so has always been quite small, people often think she is a lot younger than she is..... as i said she is not really keen on other dogs but prefers the family and other people.........a friend of mine came over recently with her newborn, charlie sat by him the whole time they were here and if he cried she would run up to his mum as if to say "oi your babys crying"........ whats chloes personality like? good luck on your 2ww hope its a big fat positive xxxxxxxx

petal- how you doin hun? hows things xxxxxxxxx

keemjay-    

rachel b- hello to you, regarding others comments like holly says, no body knows what anyone is going through really unless you are a close friend or family etc, I wish people would just think before they speak sometimes, to be honest i sometimes think people are just THICK.. 

Last sunday we had friends round for dinner, they know of our probs, although i havent told this set of friends about tx etc, even so they have just had baby no 2, all so easy for them, she starts going on and on about her hubby having a vasectomy etc, and because they are so compatible together that the last thing they need is another baby etc..... my poor dh made his excuses to go to check on food, but i thought how insensitive........ dh wanted to put something in her dinner (chilli powder).... so we had a big cuddle in the kitchen, maybe we appear so strong to others but behind closed doors its not always that easy is it!!!! 

I know how lucky we are to have our daughter, and if we dont succeed 2nd time around then its something i will learn to cope with i hope, doesnt stop the longing though......

molly- that song is spot on, made me want to have a little weep, but i have refused to do that as i am having a happy positive day... good luck on your 2ww i really have everything crossed for you......... and a little prayer tooxxxxx

babyfish- good luck on your 2ww, hope it works out for you lots of  to help it on its way

erika, catwoman lucy lou, so sorry for your bfn, it stinks doesnt it, hoping that you all get through this difficult time, lots of love to you all

To all the other girls i have not mentioned, (only cos i have forgotten) hello to you all

Just an update dh is a lot better now and went back to work yesterday, although came home early, but def on the mend, he had his job interview last thursday, and although he thought he had done badly due to still feeling like poo, has got through to the second interview which will be held in the next week or so, (so hoped for all our sakes this would be over with) but hopefully this will all be laid to rest soon......... have decided to try the tx when period comes next which is in about  3 weeks time, so maybe there may be a few of us doing the iui at the same time........ enjoying the time now before stabbing begins.........

lots of love to you all 

love michelle x


----------



## mandaW

Morning girls, well i`m sat here in tears (at work!!!) I have just read the intro to the iui girls and cried through that and then at Mollys post. What inspirational words.

Michelle, Chloe sounds just like charlie- she is 7, was the runt. She ate a poisionous mushroom when she was a puppy which took away her stomache lining and has stunted her growth- she thinks its fab as she pretends to the much younger than she really is   . here favourite pasttimes are sleeping, walking and pumping!!!

Rachel, michelle is right- people should think before they speak sometimes- they make me so mad   In our village pub, I was asked if I was pregnant three times over the bank holiday weekend as i wasnt drinking (Bloated tummy didnt help). I have turned it to my advantage though and bet some of the guys that DH and I will not drink for the next two weeks. easy money- we have given up drinking full stop!!!   

Anyway, two sets of our friends have been through all of this. One couple now have triplets- three beautiful boys (2nd iui attempt- drug stimulated) and the other couple sadly could not continue due to health probs- but have just adopted a beautiful little boy. They make such wonderful families!!

So there is so much hope out there.

 out there to you all, am going to dry my eyes and do some work...........


----------



## MollyW

Aww, Creaky - so sorry hunny, didn't mean to make you   and bring sad memories flooding back.  

Thanks for the info Caroline, makes me feel better - hope you are doing okay, sweetheart.  

Holly -   morning!

Gwen - its lovely to hear from you. Sorry to hear about the arthritis - poor you. Guess that will keep you off the new computer.    Hope the family are okay and your nephew is still getting better.

Michelle -   to you and DH too. I think people are so wrapped up in their own little worlds that they don't stop to think what implications their comments could have. It can be really hurtful - especially when you count them as friends...

Keem -   at going back to work. Meant to say, have been to the Eden Project it is fab - think it will be a great place for a gig - very exclusive! SHHHHH!  

Manda -  - sorry to you too hun - hope no-one can see you! You've just got to have hope, haven't you, otherwise where would we be? 

Love to you all,
Molly
x


----------



## Holly C

Good morning all the lovelies!

Michelle  - Great to hear from you and so pleased that your DH is feeling better.  Lots of     for the next round of interviews - lovely man deserves a lucky break!    at insensitive friends but your westie sounds gorgeous!!

Hi Gwen - hope your wrists will be better soon and your DH is well.  Let us know how your nephew is getting on  

Manda - good bet!  You'll be quids in on that one    Really nice to hear about your friends - it's encouraging to know people's dreams do come true one way or the other.

Creaky - hope you are doing ok - not long now.... 

Skinny - where have you got to again and where is Jodi?

How are you doing Petal and Erica?

Hello Babyfish, CR and Caroline  

Laurie - hope you and your DH are ok - still thinking of you  

Did I miss something?  KJ did you decide to go back to your old job afterall?  Hope it's all going ok!

Molly - have you had your appointment at the GP's yet?  How did you get on?

Cathy - I think your consultant's apptmt was this week?  How are you feeling about it?

Gloomy old morning here today.  Not much to report from me.  I'm just trundling along still avoiding the temp job thing.  I seem to have good excuses lined up for when DH asks.... but maybe I should do something more proactive....  My other job is due to pick up any day now.... but I've been hearing that for the last 6 months    I've got assignments due for my nutrition study so that is keeping me occupied.... roll on the holiday!  We also have the MIL coming to stay and my sister and her 6 month old gorgeous daughter who I haven't met yet.  Really, really looking forward to seeing them!!

It's a little quiet without our Julie!  

Slaters!
xxxxxxxx


----------



## mandaW

I agree holly, too quiet without Julie. We almost need a cardboard cutout of her when shes not here


----------



## CR

morning everyone.

really really sorry for all the bfn's over the long weekend.  it's so hard to believe all those bfn's, you would think that someone must get lucky.  i hope you are all looking after yourselves and treating yourself a bit. sending you all a great big 

julie - hope you enjoy/ed the kylie concert.  be sure to tell us all about it.  how wierd, i got a nasty big blister on my foot from flip flops at the weekend.  what a spooky co-incidence.

holly - thanks for the organic links.  i have emailed the first one and will defo contact the second one you gave.  the tree surgeons are here again today.  i will try not to scare them off this time, unless you want them to come to your house!!?

went for my first scan on bank hol monday and all systems go, started injecting again on monday.  not such a wimp with it all this time.  but the puregon ones still sting horribly, even with taking them out of the fridge for an hour.  horrible puregon  !
they have told me that i will probably be basted on friday 13 may, arrrgghhhh, are they sure!!  i have a long standing routine dentist appoinment later that day, do you girls think i should postpone it??
why on earth did i book a dentist appt for that date i don't know!!

sorry quick posting i am at work and people keep watching!!
hi to everyone, i hope you are all tickety boo today, even though the sun is hiding!
crxxxx


----------



## Candy

Hi All

Molly you were not overreacting and I am glad you rested over the weekend and are bit feeling better.

Hiya Michelle, sorry to hear about your friends, people have no idea unless they have been there.

/waves to Kim

Love to all Cx


----------



## ERIKA

Morning ladies & thank you all so much for hugs & lovely messages I really needed & appreciated them   & don't know what I'd do without you all.
I'm getting myself back on track, have dusted myself down, cried lots   & decided that if I can cope with all the emotions of my awful bank holiday Monday then I can do anything!! I started spotting last night so hope AF arrives today/tomorrow so that I can start my 2nd IUI treatment. 
Holly - Wedding sounded fab   glad you had a great time. Baking sounds even better, yum yum, & I'm with you on the mixture thing   
Manda - Hope your pains have gone & lots of   with your 2ww.
Rachel - People can be so insensitive can't they   At the bbq Monday I got asked "don't you want any", "are you trying" & I did so well not to say   off but I remained a lady & just said "no not yet". People don't appreciate that they actually don't know what's going on in your private life. You did well to stay calm so brownie points for both of us.
Molly - Great song, just made me cry but that's good because I think I've got it all out of my system now. Hope you're taking it easy & good luck with your   
Kj - Sounds like you had a lovely chilled weekend & yes I love the new Cold Play song   
Petal - Hope you're making the most of your treatment free month & wishing you lots of   in June (you might not even need that IUI, fingers crossed)
Caroline - Sorry to hear of your BFN but stay   & I hope your new treatment makes your dream come true. Good luck for the scan today.
Creaky -       for Friday hun, we must be due some good news.
Donna - Glad you're enjoying your break & wishing you lots of luck for June   it's not too far away is it.
Babyfish - Wow, impressive swimming   well done to you. Wishing you lots of luck on your 2ww, how are you doing?
Michelle - Glad DH is better & lots of good luck for his 2nd interview & your next cycle of treatment in a few weeks time   
CR - Glad scan went well & that you are injecting again. Friday 13th   wow what a day & you're due to be top & tailed   
Julie - Hope you have a fab few days off   & I'm sure Kylie will be brilliant.
Catwoman/LucyLou/Kristin -   how are you ladies doing?
 Jodi, Megan & everyone else sorry if I've missed anyone but there was such alot to catch up on! Hope you all have a good day.
Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C

Hi there

Erica - good on you for bouncing back!  It took me ages and I think it was a relief all round when I started feeling like my old self again.  You are really strong for diverting those nosy people at such an emotional time!!  Let's hope there will be good news in the not too far distant future   

CR - was thinking of you on Monday so it was good to hear today that everything is on track.  It must be easier the second time round when everything is more familiar -  shame about stingy needles   I would be inclined to postpone your trip to the dentist so you can go home and rest up after basting day...  Please DON'T send me your tree surgeons - I'm totally over them!!  They've lit a fire to clear the debris and it needs constant attention to keep it going.  It's filthy and I smell like a smoked ham   

Hi to Kristin and Lucy Lou  I forgot to mention you earlier!  I hope you are doing ok?

H xx


----------



## keemjay

hi all 

no Holly - didnt take up the old nanny job, decided it was a very bad move. went to work this morning tho, first time since a week before my hols, bit hard getting up!! little girl ( of the twins) has come on leaps and bounds, crawling and vocalising - sooo cute. was lovely to see them again  will shortly be working with a third child who is moving into the area - one of prem triplets but who sadly wont live for long  parents just want her home for a while to be a 'normal' family, so they are having home care for as long as she keeps going. think i'll start that in june....

trying to get a pic of my chaffinch friend into the gallery but having probs uploading it, golden candy is helping me out 

laters all

kj x

ps we are now 4th in the top 10 boards on the site (by posts) we have overtaken ask a nurse


----------



## Holly C

Ahh fair enough KJ - sounds like it will be a tough few months with the little triplet. V V sad. It must be rewarding to see an improvement in your other little one 

I've been meaning to pass on this website for you http://www.organicholidays.com/main.html They have B&B's and campsites too all over the UK including Devon/Cornwall and there is bound to be something near to The Eden Project. Will be gorgeous to see them there - we still haven't made it that far South West so I'm v jealous!

H xx


----------



## keemjay

thanks for that holly - great link!!

pic of chaffinch now in gallery, in 'furry friends'


----------



## MollyW

Sooo cute Keem. Should have started a "feathered friends" thread really, but he is still a bit fluffy so its probably okay!  

Glad you enjoyed work. How awful for those poor parents... 

Will pm you later.


----------



## jess p

Hi guys,

Just popped in to see if there had been any BFPs - sorry to anyone who has had bad news.

Got letter from James Paget hospital (NHS) can go on their waiting list which is only 9months compared to Ipswich which is 2 years! Same health authority!

Now got apps at 2 clinics, one private (mega bucks  ) and one freeby  - had to comply with no smoking & match their BMI figs.  

Feel quite positive about it all at moment probably cos not taking tons of yucky clomid!

Had to laugh at weekend cos DP's dad (pain in the bum, self-centred dic*head!) visited & we took him out for a top notch Chinese meal in a really lovely restaurant where he decided to complain that we were really letting him down by not having any kids!! 

He felt really hard done by as he only has 4 grandchildren and most of his friends have far more!! (Had I been on Clomid he would have been wearing his crispy duck followed by a swift right hook & me storming out of restaurant).  

I took great pleasure in watching him squirm & grovel when i informed him we'd actually been trying for 3 years & now needed ivf!!  

What an idiot - you'd think that he would have erred on the side of caution bearing in mind how long we've been together & our ages - still, it just reinforces what DP & me already think of him!

I expect Julie's getting mega excited at the Kylie concert by now.

Hope everyone else is ok - especially Molly, Cathy, Holly, KJ, Laurie, Struthie, CR, Jodie, Donna & Petal.  Also, all the other newbies.

I'm off to the pub with my best buddy - found a place that does amazing puddings - might just skip the main course & just have puds!! 

Slaters,

Jess xxx


----------



## petal b

hi ladies hope you are all well 

erika-glad to see you are feeling better,takes abit of time though does'nt it,

molly-lovely song and you are right,the words are so right,good luck with ^2ww

michelle-hii,glad to hear that your dh is feeling better,fingers are crossed for his interview^

gwen-sorry to hear about your arthritis,must be painful,how long have you had it for,if you don't mind me asking

cr-glad your scan went well,not long now,good luck,will be thinking of you

holly c-hope things are well with you,when are you starting again,sorry i know you have said before but i can not remember,(i must be gettng old  )

jess p-enjoy the pub and hope you have lots of lovely puddings,lucky you 

hello to anyone that i have missed,well not much happening with me,af arrived yesterday ,oh what alovely time we ladies have,men don't know how lucky they are 

speak to you soon,can not wait for desperate housewifes,and getting so bad that i have started watching the one after as well.


----------



## creaky

I had a moment of madness this morning - and almost tested.... 

I sat on the toilet ready to pee, with the box in my hand and luckily had a moment of clarity, and didn't do it!!   

I think today may drive me mad.....I was doing so well......and I'm sure I'm going to get a BFN cos I have all those familiar   type pains, in fact I'm not sure whether that may come before the morning. Arghhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Only 24 hours to wait.......

Now I know the agony of the 2ww..........

I'll go and keep myself busy somehow....

Creaky x


----------



## mandaW

Ohh Creaky not long to wait. I`ll be thinking of you- though not while you`re peeing!!   Good luck for tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## petal b

creaky-well done for not testing,take it from someone who has tested like a mad woman  DON'T DO IT   not long to go,and remember people have had af pains and still got a postive.i will be thinking of you good luck


----------



## ck6

creaky stay away from pee stick..... you are doing well with my first and second iui af started 2 days before test was due, i was told to do the test still...hi manda thanks for the joke the other day...when is your testing day ? we should surely be due bfp's here soon especially after so many bfn's !!! hi petal hope you are ok..bit quiet on here without julie!!! we did our first injection last night and 2 to go tonight...that lovely stingey one !! i had problem trying to give a sample of blood yesterday i've got 5 holes and juicy bruises, poor old dh...must have been 3rd or 4th attempt in my hand he came over all white and felt faint they had to lie him down   the doc went and made him a sweet coffee... men what are they like....


----------



## mandaW

Morning Ck  Test next Thursday-Only a week to go

Bless dh- actaully i`m laughing quite hard now   

Bit of arnica on the bruise should help xx


----------



## ck6

..manda for you.. about 3 years ago i had to have two back teeth out...me i don't mind dentists..falling asleep during root canel before   anyway the dentist trying hard to get this stubborn tooth out and then there's this almighty crash, bang.... me mouth open lying flat...whats happened....dh passed out crashed on floor hit the trolley on the way down....  he got lots of sympathy and 2 yes 2 lemon slices...oh and the biggest black eye....  made he mates at work laugh when he told them how he got it xx


----------



## ERIKA

Morning ladies   
Well AF arrived properly last night so I'm off on my 2nd treatment. Collecting my prescription today, Clomid start tonight & injections on Sunday. Have to go for a scan on CD9 which is next Thursday to see how things are going. I'm glad I've been allowed to go straight into my second attempt I would have only done too much thinking & moping otherwise.
Petal - Sorry AF arrived   & hope you're feeling a bit better today. You're right men don't realise how lucky they are. And yes it does take time to get over the   result. I was so hopeful of a new treatment but we must stay   & we will get our dream in the end.
CK - Sorry to hear about your bruises & dentist experience but I'm still   at your DH stories. Bless him!! You're right we are due some   so let's hope May is a great month.
Jess - Hope DP's dad felt awful   he should have done. People just don't think before speaking do they & they think they know your situation when in fact they know nothing. I would say hope you enjoyed your puddings but of course you did   
Manda - Hope you're doing ok on the   & that the next week flies by for you. 
Creaky - It's so hard not to test so well done you   Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow      
 Holly, Rachel, Molly, Kim, Donna, Babyfish, Michelle, CR, Julie, Catwoman, LucyLou, Kristen, Jodi & anyone I've missed hope you're all well &   
Erica.xx


----------



## skinnybint

Hi ladies,
Basting day yesterday, what a nightmare. Dh had to work, so I had to run him back and forth. The sample had to be done at one hospital and IUI at another and to top it all off DH took ages to perform even though I did wear all the webbing to help.
Sorry I havn't posted recently.. I don't get home from work too early and the day just runs out. Anyway back to yesterday..took dh back to work, picked up the sample and then went for the IUI all on my lonesome. (mum and dad not overly impressed with dh about that). I didn't think I would have any problems as the jabs had made me feel great except the HCG which brought me down to earth with a bang (severe ovulation pain on Tuesday). Because I have had cone biopsy the nurse had a view snags with the old cervix resulting in me having to have a dilatation on the table in the treatment room by a brand new registrar with no sedation and no dh to hang onto. IT WAS AGONY!! and how I manged to drive home is beyond me as I think I was in shock. Needless to say, I wasn't up to posting and I'm not at work today. At least the pain is not so bad today, all I have is sore boobs and a warm feeling in my belly. If only we could see what was happening. Not even up to BDing last night as dh got in late and I was bleeding. (I had been warned that would happen). I'm feeling positive and if the worse happens we can start again with next AF, which hopefully won't arrive. I'm thinking that if they had that much trouble getting through my cervix with all the scarring that we did not stand a chance naturally. (AF has gravity on its side , the little swimmers don't, or am I just being blonde?).   Skinny (somewhat battered)


----------



## mimhg

hi ladies

this would have been a long post, but ive just lost message, went to put a little icon on and its all disappeared  

so this one is shorter now, on account i have to get dressed and go out.

creaky good luck for testing tommorrow lots of   

ck6 had to laugh about your dh, mine is the same, honestly women are def the stronger sex, dont think the men would last 5 mins ifthey had to physically go through what us women do!!!!!!  

jessp- good on you for putting your father in law in his place, its horrible to have to get to that point where you feel that you have to tell someone in that way because of their complete lack of understanding and insensitivity..... i hope he goes away and thinks about what you said to him, and realises, that unless you had been put in that position you wouldnt have told him, therefore making him realise that you and dh didnt feel that you could confide in him..........   

thanks for your messages re; dh health and work etc, he def on the mend and back  at work now......... hoping now he hears when second interview is so we get on with our lives................

speak to you later 

love michelle


----------



## mandaW

ck you do make me laugh


----------



## Holly C

Hello!

Boy it's quiet on here but great to hear from you JessP!  Horrid FIL!  Hope he felt ashamed!!  Love the sound of the pudding pub - I want to find one of those!  How are your wedding plans coming along?  Good news re the other hossie too - let's hope the time flies  

Petal - I've videoed Desperate Housewives and can't wait to watch it this weekend!!  I'm not going again until August but I'm waiting for the clinic to see what they have to say about it as they might think it's not worth it and recommend moving on to IVF or ICSI.  I would prefer not to....

Creaky - tomorrow will be here before we know it      Good news on the DIUI site with two BFP's!!  Hopefully it's a good sign for you!

Caroline - thanks for your PM.  Good to hear how it all went.  Your DH is a real old softie - bless him!  How funny was that dentist story!  OMG!  

Erica - you go girl!  Getting back on that horse and starting again will hopefully be just the thing and yes - we must hold on to that hope!  (Actually horse riding probably isn't recommended at this point in time    )

Skinny - poor you!  Sounded like a complete nightmare yesterday and you were very brave!  It's going to work so it's all been worth it    

Hi Michelle - isn't that just so annoying when you lose your post!  Hope you've had a nice day out  

How's your day going Manda?  Almost one week down almost one to go.

I bet Julie has danced her little   off!  Can't wait to hear how it went!!

Hello Molly, Cathy, KJ, Jodi, Catwoman (when you are back) Babyfish, Megan (we're missing you), Lucy Lou, Kristin, BunBun, Donna, 

It's been a pretty unproductive day for me as a neighbour I've not met before invited me over for morning tea.  Really nice.  Better dash and do the supermarket shop and vote!  We're off to The Interpreter at the pictures tonight so should be good.

Lotsa loves xx


----------



## creaky

So far the day has flown by...I've laid the floor tiles in the bathroom, been to the timber merchants, mowed the lawn, been to the tip......

Jess P - do James Paget do the fertility treatment themselves?? Also which private clinic dare I ask?? Was it the one nr Cambridge??

Skinny - yesterday sounded awful for you.Hope you are taking it easy today. Incidently, are you really a skinnybint cos sometimes I wonder whether low BMI is related to infertility as I struggle to keep weight on........

Erica - good to hear that youre on the mend after monday's disappointment, onwards and upwards I like to think....(as every day passes, you are probably getting another day closer to holding your baby in your arms - hows that for a positive thought!!)

Big   to Molly, Holly, Petal, Manda, Donna, KJ, Rachel, Megan, LucyLou, Catwoman, and everyone else....

Julie - hope Kylie made you dance your socks off - heard on the radio it was a really good night..

I'll let you all know how I get on in the morning....

Creaky x

(ps wish me luck for the weekend - step daughter is having a birthday sleep-over - 6 little ten year olds rushing round the house squealing - oh the joy!!)


----------



## mandaW

afternoon ladies,

Holly, my day has been a-okay thank you. You are a real sweety  . Hope you enjoy the film xx

Creaky, my my you have been sooo busy today, a girl after my own heart with your DIY. A couple of weeks ago I was putting up shelves and coving in the bathroom and Dh was cooking the tea!!!   Good luck tomorrow xxx

Well gotta go now, but have a great evening everyone. Love you all,

manda


----------



## Donna Taylor

Just poped on quickly to say Hi to everyone so  

so sorry to all the ladies that go BFN hope you are all ok and getting through.

Best of luck to creaky for tommorrow    (it is tommorrow you test right?)

so hard to catch up if you miss a few days.   that I am so busy or tired at the mo! all because of work.

anyway, did get my hair cut and dyed yesterday so feel kinda good!

catcha soon

Donna xx


----------



## creaky

Good morning all,

Tested this morning and just as suspected it was  . Called the clinic and am off to get my next lot of injections later on today. Am a little miffed though, as they said they would not increase the dosage; I got one follie and ovulated on Day 18 which is my natural cycle, so what is the point in paying out for injections that don't do anything

Going to have a nice hot bath now (i had been avoiding them, like a good girl!) then I am going to have my hair cut and get everything else waxed and plucked. 

Oh well, there's always next month,

Creaky xx


----------



## Holly C

Oh Creaky - I logged on with such hope.  Big big   to both of you!

Ask your clinic why no increase and remind them again of what happened as they may not have had all information to hand when you spoke to them on the phone.

Take good care of yourselves.

Lotsa love
H x


----------



## ck6

really sorry creaky   holly's right...my first iui was a low dose..increased a bit half way through but 2nd time increased from the start i thought that was the norm... love caroline xxx


----------



## creaky

Ohhhh - that bath was good!! 

DP just came home to check I was ok, but am doing fine - not even any tears......

Shall go and have a good chat with my nurse, see what she says - now all I need is  .

At least I shall be distracted this weeked, got a friends horses to look after, 6 squealing girls to look feed, and my NVQ coursework to do for next week..... 

I'll let you know what the nurse says......

Creaky x


----------



## Rachel B

Good morning to you all!

I've just been catching up with all the news from the last few days, as I've been computerless for 3 days.  I've realised I must be getting addicted to the IUI girls as I was so annoyed with DH's computer for being broken and not being able to come on here!! 

Julie - Kylie sounds brill - glad you had a good time.

Creaky - I'm really sorry for your  .  You sound as though you are being very brave though - hang on in there.

Skinnybint - hope you are recovering from your basting.  Like you say if it is so difficult for the professionals to get the little fellas in, then maybe it was very difficult for them on their own - so at least you know they are right where they need to be now.  Good luck for the 2WW.

I'm managing to stay a bit calmer this time round than I did on the first 2ww.  It's weird though as the 1st time I did seem to get loads of strange symptoms (shooting pains in nipples, strange crampy feelings in stomach) and this time I have felt nothing at all.  But then it didn't work last time so what do I know?!

I'm a bit confused about when my doctor has told me to test as well.  I was basted on Wednesday 27th and Thurs 28th and he has said I can have a blood test next Thursday (which I'd have to go to London for and pay for) but that if I do an HPT I can't do it until next Saturday.  That's SOOOOOO long to go!  Would you do a test yourself on Weds or Thurs or will that get the Peestick Police     sent in?!

Hi to everyone  - Holly, Manda, Erica, babyfish, Molly, Caroline, Michelle, Donna, Keemjay, Petal, Donna, Jess - and all the names I've missed too (this site is a good memory test)

At least its the weekend (nearly)!!

Love Rachel


----------



## Holly C

Hi All

Julie - Kylie sounded fantastic!  Knew you would love it!  DP must be sooo happy!  Poor you today on reception for three hours - bring on the Galaxy!  Thought of you last night when we were at the pictures as we bought some as have never had it before.  It was good but I'm definitely a die hard Green and Blacks fan.

Rachel B - great to see you back here - being computerless is terrible!!  Now I'm no expert but I would have thought that if you used a First Response on 12/13th it should be pretty accurate and we wouldn't send in the  !

Creaky - enjoy your day out and about  

Stunning morning!  Will have to get cracking outside to make the most of it as I think it's supposed to be wet tomorrow.... hopefully they're wrong!

Great to see your news on the other board Megan!!  All sounds fantastic and hope that you can put your feet up and relax a bit now  

Slaters!!
H xxxxxx


----------



## ck6

hi rachel at our clinic you test two weeks from the day of basting...so if you basted on wed test two weeks later....hope that helps...caroline xxxx


----------



## ERIKA

Creaky - Sorry to hear your news     & well done for remaining so calm. Thank you so much for the   thought I will keep that in mind & send it right back to you too. Hope the birthday sleep-over goes well.
Holly - No horse riding mate although I do hope to be walking like John Wayne next weekend as it's CD11   Hope you enjoyed the pictures & picked up some nice munchies at the supermarket shop.
Skinnybint - Sorry to hear you had such a tough day on Weds   Hope you're feeling better & wishing you lots of   on your 2ww.
Rachel - I don't know about your testing situation as I was told to do a test 14 days after basting but then I didn't realise some of you got basted more than once   Is that "normal" I must admit it sounds better. I doubt you'll be able to wait until the Sat & I'm sure the   won't be sent in if you test Weds/Thu    I know I would!
Julie - Glad you had a fab time at Kylie   I've heard the show is something else. At least it's Friday so after this afternoon no reception duties or work for a couple of days!!
Catwoman - Hope you've had a nice holiday   & managed to relax.
Hello   Petal, CK, Jess, Manda, Babyfish, Donna, Kim, Molly, Michelle, CR, LucyLou, Kristin, Jodi, Megan & anyone I've missed. Special     to those on the 2ww. 
Erica.xx


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi girls

Back at home finally. there is sooo much news to catch up one so will everyone forgive me if I don't do personals and instead I post a list for you all to check and then go have a sleep.

Love
M


----------



## AussieMeg

*2ww Baby Makers* 

     

MollyW 11.05.05
Babyfish 11.05.05
RachaelB 11.05.05
Manda W 12.05.05
Skinnybint 17.05.05

*Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls
Go Ladies Go  
* 
  
     

Erika
CR 
Catwoman
Creaky
Lucy lou

*Our turn next - The Baster Addicts !*

Nicola1 
**********
Topsham
Keemjay 
VIL & Moosey
Aliso1-going again soon
Alicat
mimhg--going in April
Claireabelle--trying naturally for a while
Nikita - 
HollyC -break until August
BunBun 
Cindy - going again in Feb
Aliday
Cherub75 - having ovarian drilling
Kristin M
Donna Taylor -break until August
Marielou - starting april
Sara13 awaiting af
Leah
LizH - talking to cons re IVF
Le
Rachaelj
Gilly2
g 
PetalB
Gwen - trying naturally
Bolts - next month
Claribel
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Greeners - going April
Alex28 
Lilly2K3 off to IVF
Jodsterrun-- Going to IVF may
TCathyA--deciding on IVF

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments


----------



## skinnybint

Hi Creaky, Rachel, Julie, Erica and everybody else,

Creaky, no I'm not that skinny, average I suppose, size 12, reluctant 14 but dh calls me skinnybint. Usual belly blubber!
Sorry about your BFN, hopefully next time...I envy you having that hot bath because I hate showers but I'm being good too..and what I would do for a lovely cool glass of chardonnay on a warm evening..still I can pretend with J20, the orange and raspberry is yummy.
I'm glad I took yesterday off cos belly was still a bit sore and I still had a small amount of bleeding...back to normal today, trying not to think about the 2ww.
Well dh is off today, cleaning cars, the sun is out, and it's Friday, therefore reasons to keep smiling.
Big hugs to all and have a great weekend.
Skinny (real name Sarax)


----------



## ERIKA

Just wanted to wish all of you lovely ladies a fab weekend
            
I've had a horrible week & am glad it's almost over. Onwards & upwards!! Special    to all of you on the 2ww hoping for some good news next week fingers crossed for you all.
Erica.xx


----------



## Rachel B

Wow - it's so quiet on here today!

Thanks Holly, Caroline and Erica for your advice on when to test.  I think I will definitely test Wednesday - I just won't tell the consultant!  And as Megan has put me down for Weds on the list that confirms it!!

Erica - I'm not sure why my clinic does 2 bastings.  I think that they are the exception in this.  I guess it's to make sure they maximise chances, but then their success rates are exactly the same as other clinics (10-15%), so it would seem to make no difference!   Hope you have a nice weekend after having such a horrible week.

Have a lovely weekend all.       I'm staying in on my own tonight to watch trashy TV and eat Chicken Tikka Masala and a big bar of Green and Blacks Cherry Chocolate (I share your chocolate tastes Holly!!) and sadly can't wait!


RachelXX


----------



## Rachel B

Also meant to say that, in case you don't follow the IUI/DIUI 2ww thread, there have been two IUI BFPS in the last few days.  Really good news for Bagpuss and Sunny and good news for us all I think to see that it can work!

Sending out positive vibes to one and all!      -


----------



## creaky

Thank-you all for being so lovely....I'm human again now; legs de-fuzzed, hair sorted and did some retail therapy this afternoon. (white skirt i purchased should bring on AF.....)

No increased dose of Gonal-f this month, the nurse said they were quite happy with my one, slow, reluctant follie!

I have to admit I have also been very naughty today and smoked 3 ciggies, which I suppose is me sticking my fingers up to my  , in fact I think I'll smoke myself into oblivion tonight, which means I'll have such a sore throat tomorrow that it will put me off the horrid little blighters for the rest of the month!!

Have a good weekend my lovely ladies,

Creaky x

(Skinny - Apple and Mango is my J20 tipple - shame there's no damn alcohol in the stuff though!!)


----------



## keemjay

hi all  

julie - glad kylie was fab - have heard lots of good things about her show...

creaky   for your bfn, glad you are coping ok and that your retail therapy helped  i know what you mean about feeling all rebellious after a bfn - never did cider ever taste so good as after a neg result  was a bit confused about the horses - are they the 6 squealing girls or have you got girls as well as horses to look after this weeknd 


rachel B - we should start a green and blacks club on here - could have choc tasting nights in the live chat room  my fav is maya gold. have been really good since stuffing my face on my hols and not had a single square for 10 days. feeling a bit dizzy this avo - maybe its withdrawal symptoms  seriously tho, have swayed badly several times after standing up, never happened before - is it high or low blood pressure that causes dizziness. havent eaten/drunk anything out of the ordinary except some chilli baked beans....

skinnybint - sorry to hear about your stressful basting, hopefully it will all be worth it 

hope everyone has a nice weekend, we 're off to brighton on sun for the day and then a school reunion in the evening

kj x


----------



## Candy

New home ladies, have fun in Brighton Kim x

Cx


----------



## Candy

Giving you a new home now as have a manic weeekend, may it bring some overdue good news

Molly      

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=29159.new#new


----------



## keemjay

phew just got my post in on time


----------



## Candy

lol I know, great timing


----------



## CR

please please please no talk of chocolate.  i am trying to be soooooooo good in this iui (boringly so) and have given up my only caffine intake - the odd diet coke and the daily chocolate.  none since monday.  but i could kill for a bar of galaxy .
going to the gym manicly prior to basting and have given up sugar and wheat completely, (this really helps my pcos).  so i can be a picture of health in 14 days   , ok better than normal!

julie - so glad you had a fab time with dp and kylie.  sounds really good.

donna - forgot to say that i asked my clinic about having a scan immediately prior to basting.  they said that it wouldn't matter at all, it wouldn't affect the outcome whatsoever, but the jelly stuff is not spermicidal stuff.  

got to dash out.  next scan is due monday morning!
have an excellent weekend all.
love and hugs to all, and pos vibes to molly for testing.
crxxxx


----------



## petal b

creaky-so sorry to hear your news


----------



## AussieMeg

*2005 positive Vibe campaign **

     *

* Congratulations & Stay put vibes*

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky!  Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan, 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 11.06.04 2nd Time Lucky!  Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz 
Northern Lass 21.06.04 1st Time Lucky!  Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz 
Scarlet 29.06.04 2nd Time Lucky!  Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 28.07.04 1st Time Lucky !  Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14ox and 3lb 15oz 
Oink 20.08.04 Natural Pregnancy!!!  Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz, 
Morgan 26.08.04 Converted to IVF   Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 13.09.04 2nd Time Lucky   Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 18.08.05 1st Time Lucky  Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 10.04am weighing 7lbs 6oz
Candy 03.11.04 IVF  
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky   
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky  
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 
Charliezoom 16.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
Claie the minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky 
Abby Carter 224.04.05 IVF Convert 

*2ww Baby Makers* 

     

MollyW 11.05.05
Babyfish 11.05.05
RachaelB 11.05.05
Manda W 12.05.05
Skinnybint 17.05.05

*Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls
Go Ladies Go  
* 
  
     

Erika
CR 
Catwoman
Creaky
Lucy lou

*Our turn next - The Baster Addicts !*

Nicola1 
**********
Topsham
Keemjay 
VIL & Moosey
Aliso1-going again soon
Alicat-going again in June
mimhg--going in May
Claireabelle-going again in July
Nikita - 
HollyC -break until August
BunBun 
Kristin M
Donna Taylor -break until August
Leah
LizH 
Le
Gilly2
g 
PetalB-going again in June
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Greeners - going may
Alex28 
Lilly2K3 off to IVF
Jodsterrun-- Going to IVF may
Aliday-- Going to IVF may

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi girls

Well backon track. Finally unpacked..urgh. Now have to think about going to the supermarket to shop but managed to at least organise a feed at my sil's tonight. 

Not long to testing now Molly, Babyfish and RachaelB.

Thinkingof all the girls cycling and waiting to test and all the others just waiting. 

really tired still so will try to be more upbeat next email.

M


----------



## mandaW

Afternoon all,  my my what a busy week of testing for us all- must be some BFP`s in there or due. Sending out some    just in case xxxxxxx

So sorry  about your news creaky, but you are such a positive person- what a star you are xxx

Hi meg, hope you have a lovely sleep and feel less tired soon.

Love to you all, will do some personals on Monday, getting busy at work again- customers hugh!!!

Love Manda xxxxx


----------



## jess p

Hi Creaky,

Sorry to take so long to reply about clinics - James Paget is in my area health authority so have opted to go with them as their waiting list is 9 months & Ipswich (my local hossie) is 2 years!

Got really excited about it all but then got stuff through this week - their idea of "free" & mine are not quite the same! Mine is that free means £0 - their's means £750 for ivf & £1550 for ICSI!! Bloody typical - still it's cheaper than full cost.

James Paget are linked to Bourn Hall - the other side of Cambridge.  Some crazy system where you have eggs removed at James Paget & then drive for 2 hours with them in a special incubator plugged in to your cigarette lighter in the car!!! (Lucky we haven't still got my old Renault 5 cos it didn't have one!!)

My private treatment will be at the ISIS centre in Colchester (no need for cigarette lighter there!!)

Where are you?

Jess x


----------



## aliso1

Hiya girls

I am still here, I was just taking a wee break from FF.

I must admit I am feeling okay with this break before my last one.  Got my hair cut and highlighted last friday with 3 colours, brown, golden and a kinda of subtle red.  Really pleased considering I had not had my hair cut since December.

Out getting fit on the bike trying to lose some weight before my holidays. 

And I cannot believe sex is back to normal, I think DH is finding some pressure off him just now, without me sniffing and injecting. I suppose it is a constant reminder of what is happening in the month.

Well expecting AF today or tomorrow, still on Agnus Castus, so if AF arrives that is good for me either a 29 or 3 day cycle when I am not on meds.  YEh

Going to see Gyn on Wednesday to see what is happening after my last IUI.  

Take care

Speak to you all soon

Ali


----------



## skinnybint

Hi all, hope you're enjoying your weekend.
Just wanted to wish MollyW, Babyfish, RachaelB and MandaW lots of    for your testing next week. I wish I was with you as I seem to be the only one testing the week after...no pressure!. There has to be some good news with 4 testing so I will keep everything crossed although dh may not be happy with that..havn't let him near me since the basting.
All the best for everyone else at whatever stage you are at..Summer is almost upon us and therefore lots of good news and why not!.
Skinny ^beware^


----------



## jess p

Hi,

Just popped in to wish Molly all the best for testing on the 11th & best wishes to all the others too!  Will be thinking of you!   


Holly - have been using my new juicer like crazy!  Pineapple is a favourite at the moment - tastes nothing like bought pineapple juice.  I read somewhere on here that it was good for regulating your cycle & low and behold I had a 29 day cycle this month so must have been worth having 2 whole pineapples nearly every day!!!!  


Also, i was dead chuffed to get my name & a little quote in the Mail on Sunday You magazine! Mind you, i do sound like some crazed, suicidal, hormonal woman - mainly because I was at the time! 

Sarah Stacey does a page about women's health & she wanted people to write in about women's health issues as she was having a meeting with Labour's Alan Milburn (not entirely sure who he is - doh! Think he's some health advisor MP type person!!)

I emailed her & told her about the huge difference between services throughout the country & advised her to check out this site to see how it affects so many lives!

This was a few weeks ago so got a bit of a shock as I was flicking through the mag in bed this morning!!  Unfortunately , she managed to print my full name & age, so it's a good job I'd told people about the IF!! DP was a bit alarmed as he'd not told anyone at work!  


Julie - glad you had such a fab time at the Kylie show.  She's looking good for her age but I bet her old biological clock's pounding away!  I wonder if she's somewhere on this site under an alias?!!

How's your chocolate addiction?  I'm still hooked on the Green & Black's cherry cos I love dark chocolate & not many others do so you don't end up giving it all away!! 


Had another good gardening weekend - planted a wisteria at the front of the house a couple of weekends ago & it's going crazy!  Put in 3 more clematis, sorted out a few million pots, planted some delphiniums that I'd grown from seed and weeded for England!

DP is a bit down as his beloved Ipswich have failed to get automatic promotion to the Premiership.   . Got the stress of the play offs to enjoy!  I'm secretly hoping they don't get promoted as we can't afford season tickets & ivf!! 

Had a meal out with my best buddy who has 2 ivf kids - she's still mad at me for not inviting her to our wedding - it's second time for both of us so it's tiny - just parents & siblings & Andrew's best buddy& his wife cos he's the photographer!!

She made me feel so guilty I actually rang the hotel to find out how much it would be for the bigger room so we could fit her & her hubby in - it was £500 more & the room is much bigger & not as nice as the one we've got so I'm afraid she'll have to lump it!! 

She's also really gutted cos her brother is marrying the sister of some bloke who has a major role in the new Star Wars film (hate Star Wars - so I'm not impressed!! - if it was Johnny Depp things would be different!) - somebody Anderssen? 

Anyway, the wedding is in Torronto in October & my friend (Tanya) has just started a new job where there's a ban on all holiday leave in Oct, Nov, Dec cos they're having a new computer system installed!!

I said surely they'd make allowances for a family wedding but apparently she was told about it in her interview so they've said no! So that's 2 weddings she's missing out on! Although, in true Tanya style she's trying to get her brother to rearrange his wedding! 

All you shopping goddesses out there I need some help with my wedding outfit!  I've bought a really gorgeous dress - it's a DAKs one, it's not a wedding dress but is mainly white & floaty with a small minty/turquoise & v v light brown(!) flower print & lots of v tiny frills around the crossover neckline & around the bottom of the dress - it's probably about 3/4 length. 

(I've just read this back & it's a lot nicer than it sounds, honest!!  )

Anyway, really need some help getting some strappy sandals - would really love some in turquoise - has anyone seen any? Can't seem to find them in Ipswich so may have to try Bluewater or London. 

Good luck to everyone testing - ther's got to be a BFP in there somewhere!


----------



## Rachel B

Hi there

I thought I would do an early post as I am only allowing myself on here once today (got an interview later and have done absolutely no preparation!)

Jess - I love the idea Kylie is on here somewhere!  I wonder what her FF name is?  Maybe there should be an "I'm a celebrity" thread on here somewhere!  Your dress sounds lovely by the way and as a former Ipswich girl I don't reckon much on the shops there, so a trip to Bluewater definitely sounds like a good idea!

I'm slowly driving myself mad on this 2ww.  I can't believe how slowly 2 weeks goes by - it's enough to make you completely crazy!   I'm not very optimistic as I feel 100% normal with no symptoms at all, but I guess I won't know until I test/or AF arrives.  I have to admit the thought of picking myself straight back up and getting on with my 3rd IUI in as many months seems a bit traumatic, but if I don't do it next month I don't think I will be able to do it until October.  Oh well.

Hope everyone else had a lovely weekend.  Hi to Molly, Manda and Babyfish - my fellow 2ww girls - hope you are hanging in there.

Hi to Holly, Julie, Megan, Keemjay, CR, Caroline, SKinnybint, Ali, Gwen, Catwoman, Erica, Donna and everyone else too


Lots of   and      to one and all.

Have a lovely day

Love Rachel XX


----------



## keemjay

morning all 

well if one of us is kylie then surely its aussiemeg or jodi 

jessp - dh and friends went down to brighton yesterday to watch the footie in a pub  had the pleasure (not) of driving them all home again afterwards ****** as farts. on the brighter side i did get a day shopping in the Laines with my friend so it wasnt all bad....ugh the agony of the playoffs looms, god i hope they do get promoted or dh will be like a wet fish for weeks....
dress sounds luuurvely, will keep my eyes peeled for the sandals

julie - not long now for you 

i went to a very mini school reunion last night - only 4 of us in the end and 3 out of the 4 of us have fertility probs - what on earth was in the water at our school??

laters all 

kj x


----------



## cathyA

Hi girls,

Talking of celebrities - I thought I ought to make an appearance! That'll get you wondering!!!    

Julie - glad you enjoyed Kylie - my lil sil went last week too - thought she was fabby.

Sorry no personals - can't keep up with you all.

Hello to all the new girls - bet you're not so new anymore - just me being out of touch.

Well had appt with dr last week and now just waiting for PCT to look at our case. In the meantime we have an appt at the private hosp who do all the Gen hosps IVF's to get the ball rolling in about 3 weeks.

Good luck to all the IUI'ers

TTFN
Cathy


----------



## mandaW

Hi ladies, Sorry to spoil Monday but   arrived yesterday. I was a bit shocked and peeded off that I didnt even get to test, but never mind- you`ve gotta keep smiling and positive dont you.

Off to the hospital this afternoon with DH and we start injecting straight away, so off we go again on this mad rollercoaster.

Hope you are all ok, and will catch up properly later in the week. Good luck to all of you testing this week.

Manda xxxxxx


----------



## keemjay

awww manda sorry to hear that   glad you feel able to jump back on and do it all over again - thats the spirit  fingers crossed for this time

kj x


----------



## irisheyes

Sorry for gatecrashing girls- usually post in the in between treatment board but just wanted to say to JESS P that i saw the article in the YOU magazine!! Didnt know it was you tho!!


----------



## Catwoman

Hello all!
I'm back from the (not so) sunny Lake District – had a lovely time; lots of walking and climbing mountains etc etc etc (and not too many side-effects from my 100mg dose of clomid!). Feeling much more positive now that evil old AF has been and gone. I have my first follie-tracking scan tomorrow morning (day 11), so hopefully there'll be a couple of the wee fellas fattening up.
Erica, Lucy Lou and Manda – I'm really sorry to hear that you all had a BFN too. Fingers crossed for all of us for this month. It HAS to happen soon!
Everyone else – thank you all so, so much for your messages of support. I didn't read them until I returned from my hols on Saturday, but they made me feel so much better and more positive.
Can't write too much at the mo – up to my neck in work. But I thought about you all a lot when I was away (especially my fellow 2 week waiters who were due to test after me). It's good to be back in the fold!
Lots of love and babydust to you all,
Claire x


----------



## mimhg

Hi ladies

manda w - so sorry for you bfn, good on you for going straight into next iui, good luck honey, they say 3rd time lucky dont they? xxx

julie- glad you enjoyed kylie, i know what you mean when you are seeing someone like that it is a surreal experience, and after you just think wow did that really happen!!! hope your well, silly question but how do you feel about starting iui again?

petal- hi mate how are you?

holly, erika, babyfish,jess p, creaky, ck6 and anyone else i have forgotten , hope your all ok and a big    for all those with BFN this time around.............

dh is back to normal now, so nice to have a nice weekend doing things seems like his been ill for ages........ my cousin dh and her daughter came over, same age as our dd, for the weekend,and we had such a lovely time, boys went to golf, and we took the girls to a whacky warehouse type place for a birthday party, and then in the evening we all got dressed up and went out to a fabulous italian restaurant we have discovered down the road to where we live, all drank too much and felt dreadful yesterday morning, but after one of my super duper breakfasts we all felt better....... they went home and in the afternoon we ended up in westcliffe, essex....... such a lovely day that took dog on the beach etc, and pigged out on doughnuts and icecreams.......... yum yum

feel like i have been on holiday, so back down to earth with a bump today, as have tons of ironing, windows to clean, dd is home today with a cold, and lots and lots of homework for my ncfe course for teaching........ argh argh!!!!!!!!

speak to you all later on

love michelle xxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Hello everyone

Unfortunately I lost my posting on Friday when Candy started the new thread and I didn't get an opportunity to post over the weekend.... anyway...

Manda - so sorry to hear your news!  What a @~?#!*%  big big   to you both!  Let's hope that this next time round brings that BFP - take good care    

KJ - hope your dizziness is better.  I get it around ovulation and it's due to low blood pressure.  Scary statistics re your school buddies - eeek!  It would have been good in a strange way to be out with others in a similar situation for a change...?

CR - how did your scan go today?  All in order I hope!!

Gwen - hope Wednesday is a lovely day for your birthday!

Meg - thanks for the list and great to have you back again!  Hope all is well back in N Ireland!  Hope Mr Cat gave you lots of attention after all that time away!

JessP - great to read your post!  I'm soooo annoyed I didn't get a paper yesterday... will have to see if the shop has one.... Well done for raising the awareness! Fantastic about all that juicing!  Your dress does sound lovely and we will be expecting a piccie in the gallery after your honeymoon.  If you want nice High Street - Ravel have fab shoes at the moment - so much better than they used to be and they look really expensive.  Will keep eyes open later in the week when I'm out and about specifically for green.

Ali - nice to hear from you!  Glad you are both enjoying the time off and good luck for your appointment on Weds  

RachelB - there's still hope and lots of girls don't get any symptoms at all.  To help I'm sending you some extra       

Julie - hmmm Noddy sounded like an interesting experience....!  Party sounded like fun tho!  Better get DP to get the choccie in for your stint on reception this afternoon - ooops forgot you're off it....  silly me   

Cathy - you're a rascal!  Have you posted pictures in the past of someone who is not you - you cheeky   I'm not sure even a celebrity could maintain the hectic life you lead!!  Good to hear your news and sounds like the ball is definitely rolling      Keep in touch and let us know how things are going!!

Hey ya Catwoman - how was your week's holiday in the Lakes District??  Hope you are feeling better after the dissapointment  

Hi Molly - thinking of you     

 to all you other lovelies not mentioned personally today!!

Quiet weekend at ours but nice when the sun was out.  DH bought some comfy outdoor chairs so I'm looking forward to a bit of lounging when the weather finally settles.  The garden is look really pretty but still work to do.  We went out to dinner with friends on Sat night and had a good night out.  Only 2 weeks until we are on holiday - yippeee!

Slaters gaters!

H xxxxxxx  


PS Catwoman - you posted while I was still typing.  Great to hear you are feeling postitive!  Day 11 not far away - doesn't time fly.... or maybe not RachelB  

Michelle - great to hear from you too - sounds like a lovely weekend!


----------



## ck6

hello julie, wow kylie and noddy in one week    manda i'm so sorry   to read your af had arrived...don't really know what to say but sounds like you're moving on with treatment quickly anyway this is for you   michelle  sounds like you had a really good weekend......my dh not into football or any sport but he is a bit diy mad..... he is decorating a bedroom of about 13ft by 10 ft and so far it has 8 downlights and 8 wall lights, and 10 double sockets, sockets for this that and the other argh!!!!  i have to stop him for my jabs at 10pm....cr how did your scan go? we are going for scans wed and fri this week...hello catwoman welcome back glad you had a good break..holly, keemjay,babyfish, cathy,molly jodi( aka kylie ? ) erika,jess,creaky,skinnybint ,gwen,rachel  wow so many sorry if i forgot anyone hope you are all ok love caroline xxx


----------



## Holly C

Yum!  I love those milk bottle sweets!  Your DP is the best!

I knoooow - can't wait for hols!  Just trying to decide if a little shopping is in order, or if I can get away with last year's....

Hmmmm - maybe you didn't O this month.... it happens occasionally but it's not something to be too concerned about...It happened to me last year and it was when I was doing my blood tests to check to see if all was okay (wouldn't you know it  .  It was the only time I couldn't remember not having O pain. Had really bad pains on Sat. V annoying for you if you wanted all that BMS tho  

Loves
H 

PS Good Emmerdale this week with Sadie being caught out and Katie leaving...


----------



## Kristin M

Manda, so sorry to hear the news.  

Jess - what was the You magazine article about? I'm a fanatical juicer as well   I just love my juicer! (and my yogurt maker and bread machine....... we're really accumulating the gadgets here).

I haven't been around much - trying not to think about TTC and bloody FERTILITY ISSUES (aaarrgghh) so much.... also been v busy with the end of my Open University course!

Good luck to all!


----------



## Lucy Lou

Julie,

Just a qucikie to say my consultant says its quite normal not to ovulate every month, the avage woman ovulates 9 or 10 times a year. so you should be back on track for this next IUI. think i will be a fellow 2wwer, off on Friday for a scan with possible basting monday.

love to all of you, must dash, work is calling  

Lucy Lou xxx


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi girls

manda so sorry about your news. It really sux but great you are going back again this month.

I can confess I am not kylie as there is no way I would be getting that corset on at the moment but has anyone noticed that Holly was off for a few days (Probably doing a show girl tour) and that photo is so far away that it shows a petite blonde girl and who (except for Aussies and kiwi's) can tell the difference between an australian and new zealand accent.

Jess what size shoe are you? 

Just wanted to say that Blair the cat is incredibly cuddly since we got home although got he got a bit confused on thursday night when the TV was on and all these people were calling his name

Thinking of the lovely Molly and Babyfish and Rachael

Loves
Megan (not kylie but maybe I am britney!)


----------



## Holly C

Megan            

H xxxx


----------



## skinnybint

Manda, I'm so sorry about  arriving...life's a b...h!!!I'm so gald that you're going again straight away and remaining positive. If mine doesn't work, I get to go straight away too.You get a higher success rate the more cycles you have apparrently.
Hi to all you other ladies especially if you're posh and famous, which you all may be. Me, well I'm just me..or am I?
Anyway, not counting but I'm almost half way through 
Starting to get similar pains to what I usually get pre AF and also a few stabbing ones on the right hand side (had 2 follies that side). Dh says I worry too much!!
Missing my hot bubbly baths but hopefully it will all be worth it.
Skinny


----------



## keemjay

meg

hollyc - some interrogation questions
1)what size are your feet
2) do you have a weakness for the name Jason
3)are you allergic to feathers at all
4)how do you get on with the people who live next door

kj


----------



## CR

hello all you lovely ff girls

really sorry to hear about your bfn manda,  big hugs to you.

milk bottle julie or rather no milk bottles left julie!!!  - have you ever thought of being a celebrity look a like for kylie?  i'm sure kylie wouldn't do any reception work   
i think i need signed confirmation that you have given up chocolate tho, you are the queen of chocolate!!     good on you though.  no diet coke or chocolate for me in a whole week now.  and pretty much no sugar either.  i am soooooo good, or rather i am normally sooooo bad!!

holly you have such a good memory, how do you remember these things, yes i went for a scan this morning.  with the lovely domenique.  after my text book response last iui, i was a bit put out (especially after all my strict healthy living  ) to find that i have one extra large follicle 20mm+ something already on day 10 and lots of smaller around 5mm follicles.  the lining is around 5-6mm, so a little on the thin side to go ahead with this rogue follie.  so after a conflab with mr rim, we decided to ignore the extra large one, because of it's irregular shape it is quite probable that it is a cyst left over from last month and it most probably would not contain an egg.  so the thickening womb lining suggests that there is oestrogen and hence the smaller follies should develop fingers cross.  i am a bit put out though because i had a text book response last time and this one seems less optimistic.  especially given that they make you wait a month imbetween especially to deal with any cysts after the iui process or thats what they told me.  but i must remain positive and i guess it's just one of those things that happen with your body.  hence the iui might not go ahead this friday the 13th and might be monday instead.  that might be a good thing not being the 13th!!  so i have another scan on wednesday morning and potentially on friday morning if the basting doesn't go ahead.  so we will wait and see.
have you decided as yet on what course of action you will be taking?

sorry got to go and do dinner i have been waffling tooooo much, will try to get back on later.  love and hugs to everyone.
crxxxx


----------



## Holly C

KJ - you're a cheeky rascally    I have titchy feet, decided Jason just wasn't cutting it the 90s, feathers are a favourite (not just for head gear  ) and my neighbours are ready to ASBOS me....apart from that I'm spinning around, I believe in love and I'm very very lucky  

CR - Not great to hear things are a bit odd this month.  V v annoying!  Let's hope that basting will be Monday and little follies will grow nicely and nasty cyst won't be a hindrance    

Still waiting to hear back from clinic about next steps.... but whatever they say we want to wait until August..... gives me time to finish this tour... oops I mean get into tip top shape again  

Lovin y'all
H x


----------



## keemjay

holly   hmmm titchy feet, feather headgear, i reckon we've found our celeb girls 
so what have you done to upset your neighbours 

CR - sorry to hear its all gone a bit (.) (.)'s up this month, but you never know what'll happen in the next few days   

kj x


----------



## aliso1

at you guys today.

I am actually Kylie I have size 3 feet and 37 in a months time, what more proof do you need + biological clock ticking  

Well AF still not arrived but I am not complaining as I am trying to work out best fertility time for holiday in two weeks time, oh ho hum.

I am getting the cold    

Rachael stay sane

Cathy good luck with the appointment

Mandy sorry AF arrived

Holly where are you off to on hols.

Hello to everybody 

Ali


----------



## Holly C

Ali - I BELIVE IN YOU doo da dooo dooo - Yep you are our gal!!

We are off to Kefalonia - yipee can't wait!!

Stock up on the Vit C 1000mg every hour and you will kick it, promise!

KJ - the neighbours are sick of our fire our tree surgeons started to clear up the debris from the work they did.  It's still smoldering - it's been about 10 days - ooops  

Megan - fancy getting a raunchy maternity outfit like the lovely Jordan wore to the Soap Awards??!!

It's mouse cemetery at our place at the moment!  Mr Claws can't do enough to help out with providing for the family  

H xxxx


----------



## jess p

Meg - I agree... Holly is definitely Kylie! My shoe size is 5 1/2 - 6 so you can count me out!  I really hope you're not trailer trash Britney & I trust you won't be dressing (or undressing) like Jordan! 

Holly - 2 more questions ... what size is your waist? Would you ever have Botox? 

KJ - were there only 4 people in your class?    I would probably blame the school dinners for the IF problems!  Most of my school buddies have got shed loads of kids - one, who's been a friend since we were 3, has got 4 of her own & 2 step kids!! - think she's stolen my portion!

My DP is gutted cos the flying lesson I booked him has had to be re-arranged 3 times already & he's rebooked it for this Sat when Town are playing West Ham - doh!! He's praying for wind! (Oooer!   )

Manda - sorry about   , seems really unfair - good luck for the next round.

Cathy - you sound like you might be having ivf at a similar time to me - cons on 27th may, results from all tests back by then & he's deciding plan of action - all a bit scary!! 

Ali - nice to hear from you again, hope you're doing well!

Rachel - how did you manage to escape from Ipswich? I've been here years apart from 4 years in Bedford doing my teacher training - Bedford, by the way, is a million times worse than ipswich! (Sorry to any locals!!)  I quite like living here - some good bars/restaurants/clubs/shops opened recently - still can't stand the accent! 

Julie ... didn't realise you were a Noddy fan! i preferred Hector's House ... I sent them all Easter cards (?!) when I was 4 & they sent me a signed photo ... of Sooty & Sweep!! V confusing when you're 4!

Good luck with the next iui - everyone on here will be rooting for you - couldn't possibly be as traumatic as the last one.   

CR - sorry to hear about your scan not being as good as you'd hoped - I'm sure those little ones will put a spurt on & you'll be fine - think you're supposed to drink lots of milk & water (not mixed - yuk!) & eat tons of protein.  I swear by pinapple juice!!

Kristin - my bit in You mag was a small paragraph on the Sarah Stacey page (think it might be pg 79) - about lottery postcode/IF - made me sound like a suicidal nutter!! ( I blame the Clomid & a lack of alcohol!)  I can see how people get misquoted!

Hi to all the other lovelies - Donna, Gwen, Erika, Molly (everything's crossed!!), Petal, Skinny, Babyfish, Jodie, VIL & Moosey (where are you?!!), Struthie, Laurie, etc, etc

Sending lots of      and                    

Jess xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel B

Sadly I can lay no claim to being Kylie - v. definitely not blonde or petite, more's the pity!  Perhaps Dawn French?

Manda - I'm so sorry to hear it was negative for you this time.  I hope you're okay and able to pick yourself up again for the next round.  I think I will probably be joining you there any day now.

Jess - I escaped from Ipswich sometime ago (when I was 18!) but still go back regularly to see my family.  When I was younger I thought Suffolk the most boring place in the world, but now I can see its attractions and wouldn't mind moving back.

Found it very hard to be in job interview mode today - I want a baby not a job!!  Sadly need to earn some money to pay for all this treatment.  Ho hum.

Just going off on a late night choccie hunt - got to drive around looking for a garage.  DH is very tolerant sometimes.  Sure sign AF is on way I think!

Love and    to everyone  

Rachel XXX


----------



## petal b

hi everyone hope you are all well

manda-so sorry to hear your news and good luck with this go you never know third time lucky

rachel-good luck with the choccie hunt,what are you like  

michelle-hi,glad to see you had a good weekend,hope dh gets over his cold poor you,you will soon have to become a nurse 

holly-are we changing your name to kyile 

**********-not long now,wishing you lots of luck for your next go

cr-fingers are crossed for you on monday(hope that is right)

hello to everyone else that i have missed

well off to ireland this weekend for a break, can not wait just to get away for a few days,even if it is so cold over their at the moment,will have to have lots of guinness  to make my cheeks pink f thats if the wind and rain does'nt do it first.

speak o you soon luv petal b


----------



## Rachel B

Morning all

It's beautiful and sunny here too.  I'm just trying to motivate myself to get dressed and go outside for a nice healthy walk (feeling guilty about last nights little chocolate feast  - a flake, twix and big mug of hot chocolate - yum!).  You can tell I am feeling needy (and greedy )!!

Julie - I am so impressed you have given up chocolate.  I have given up pretty much everything else but am struggling on the chocolate front.  
If it doesn't work for me this time I think we will be on same cycle more or less next month.  

Hello to everyone out there    

Rachel XX


----------



## petal b

hello ladies,juileangle really hope that this time is better for you,when do you start sorry my head does not work that well early in the morning  good luck with staying off the chocolate


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

i am about to start iui. unexplained for me. i have looked at the stats for iui and found that it's only 11% - is that correct? did any of you consider bypassing iui for ivf? also, is there any consensus as to how many goes at iui you should have? i was thinking just a couple as i understand that it's not cumulative...
thanks girls, and i look forward to joining you all soon! i have a laparoscopy follow up with mr lower and then i start. anyone else with mr lower?
eva xxx


----------



## Rachel B

Hi Eva

Welcome to the IUI girls!!

Everything that I have read has said that success rate for IUI is somewhere between 10-15% per cycle.  My understanding though is that it is cumulative, so, for example, if you have 3 attempts that should give you a 30-45% chance.  Still not great odds I know.

Like you I am unexplained so was told that we should try IUI first and that we should give it 3 to 4 goes.  To be honest if it doesn't work on the 3rd go I think we will go straight to IVF then, as although it is more expensive the chances are that much greater.

I'm due to test tomorrow and  feeling very negative so am maybe not the best person to recommend IUI right now, but if you look at Megan's list at the top of this thread you will see it does work for people.

I guess the frustration of being "unexplained" is that you never know what treatment is really needed/best for you.

Lots of luck anyway

Love
RachelXX


----------



## Aliday

Morning ladies,
I haven't posted for a while, things have not not been good here in sunny Wales. 
Since our failed IUI our emotions have been all upside down  
DH decided enough was enough (mainly for financial reasons), while I've been desperate to have another go.

Anyway FIL has just died and my DH has just agreed to have one last attempt as he realises that family is what is important not material things and definately not a new patio.so although sad over loss, feel that something positive might prevail. 
We've discussed with cons and we are moving on to IVF now as I always overstim anyway. 
I will start DR next week, here we go again...
Will catch up on posts and do personals next tme
Aliday


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

Hi Rachael
Sorry you feel negative. I think we all know what it's like to feel negative!!! But lots of     coming your way from me! 
It's interesting that it's a cumulative process. That's something at least!!
I am unexplained but i am trying to strike off the list the following reasons for not falling pregnant: hostile cervical mucus - immune/implanatation problems - impenetrable egg
Hoping it's hostile mucus and i get lucky with IUI. 
eva xx


----------



## jane12

Hi to all

Due to start mu third IUI.

Have decided to do some hypnosis to help relax a lady where I work does it.

Was so stressed last time so this time hopefully will be more relaxed.

Good Luck to anybody testing.

Take Care all
Jane 12


----------



## Holly C

Morning All!

Hi Eva and welcome!  I really like the text at the bottom of your posts!  Good Luck with treatment and lets hope it's all works out perfectly first time!! BTW our clinic only recommend three attempts at IUI but as Julie said each clinic is different and so they tailor their approach to suit their expertise.

Hi ya Jess - if I were Kylie and had all her dosh I would be sharing it with you gals to pay for the best treatment at the best clinics - promise!

RachelB - I soooo know what you mean about wanting a baby NOT a job!  I'm in a similar situation    Good luck - positives for tomoz     and I hope the interview went well despite the misgivings  

Oh and also - you two Suffolk girls - I think it's a beautiful part of the UK!

Julie - you silly sausage!  Here's hoping AF arrives early this month and you can get stabbing earlier!  How's the sugar/choccie cravings going today??  It's clouded up in West Kent grrrr - bring back the sunshine  

Petal - great to catch up.  Hope your weekend in Ireland will be just the thing to clear the cobwebs and help you to feel more positive again soon  

Ooooh Aliday - wondered where you had got to.  So sorry that things have been horrible lately.  It's hard enough emotionally without losing a parent along the way.  Hope you are both doing okay.   It sounds like you've managed to work through things and focus on what you both really want   to you both and keep in touch!

How are you doing Manda?  Thinking of you and hoping you're ok!  

Molly - we've not heard from you in ages - hope you are ok and things are looking promising for testing    

Hi Megan, Skinny, Catwoman, Creaky, Lucy Lou, Babyfish, Erica, Kristin!

Have a good day!
H xxxxxxxx

PS Hi Jane!      I like the sound of the hypnosis - tell us more!!


----------



## Holly C

Julie a big gold star for you and your plum!  Speaking of gold stars CONGRATULATIONS on your newly acquired FF Gold Star status - ha!!

I have got the sorest quads today as I started lunges yesterday.  I managed to get my three sets in this morning but using the stairs is agony!!

KJ - just remembered.  I had a strange dream last night.... you and your DH were in my living room when I arrived home one evening.  You didn't know I lived there and were watching our tele - there was that human life documentary on - v v strange!  I had to tell you who I was and then you were finally convinced that I am really not Kylie!  Spooky malooky!   Julie - can you please dream analyse that one??!

xx


----------



## Holly C

Oh Julie - that's a horrible image and one that you needn't dwell on cos there is going to be a BFP this time and it's all going to be fine!!

H xx


----------



## Catwoman

Hello everyone!
Eva – welcome and good luck with the IUI. Whatever the outcome, you'll always find fantastic support here. The girls are absolutely brilliant. 
Not much time to catch up on personals today – boss is away (hurrah!) but that means I have twice as much work to do (boo!). Had my day 11 scan this morning, which went well – I have 3 follies: 15mm, 13mm and 10mm. The last two are on my right ovary, but it's my right fallopian tube that may or may not be blocked. Has anyone else had an HSG that was inconclusive? My radiographer thought that the tube may have gone into spasm – does anyone know if there are any statistics for this? The more time goes on, the more I think it's just plain daft that I don't know for certain whether it's blocked or not. Perhaps I need another HSG (eek!!!!!!!!!!!)
Manda – hope you're coping OK.
Erica – where are you? Are you all right?
Holly C – you have been making me laugh with your Kylie posts. I'm more of a Mrs Mangle look-a-like myself.
Julie – how long before basting? And you WILL be pushing a pushchair with a baby in it, just wait and see…
Rachel B – fingers crossed for that testing! When's the big day? I am dead impressed with your beloved's tolerance of your chocolate cravings. I have recently rediscovered the joys of Curly Wurlies… just over 100cals of nostalgic bliss… right, that's it, I'm off to the shop…
Have a smashing Tuesday everyone!
C xx


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

when are your follies checked? is it that each follicle could possible produce an egg? therefore if six follies produce and release six eggs that there could be multiple pregnancies? what is a good measurement? at what point in the cycle do they check follies? sorry for all the questions - but i fear i don't really know that much...! i have read the introduction to iui which is fascinating...
i have a holiday booked on the 28th May - i will be back on the 7th June. 28 days from today (being the first day of my cycle) will make the 7th June day 1 of my next cycle if it's 28 days - which it won't be! would i need to have a scan on day one or could it be a few days later - do you always have a scan on day one? 
SORRY FOR ALL THE QUESTIONS!!!!     
Eva xx


----------



## Catwoman

Hi Eva!
Hope I can give you a few useful answers… every clinic seems to be different. Basically, mine prescribes clomid to be taken day 3-7 of my cycle (day 1 being the day I start bleeding). I book a scan for day 11 of my cycle – I don't have a scan before that, but that again may change from clinic to clinic and person to person. According to my doctor, anything above 4 follies is too many because each one may produce an egg, and the risk of a multiple pregnancy increases. So yes, six follicles would be too many and I imagine a clinic would abandon that month's IUI attempt if six follicles were found.
As for a good measurement: this depends on where you are in your cycle. A 15mm follicle on day 11 is good, as by day 14 (when I'll hopefully ovulate) it should be about 22-24mm, which is pretty much the optimum measurement (they grow about 2-3mm a day). I think anything above 19mm at ovulation is good; anything above 25mm, however, may be a bit over-ripe and less likely to lead to fertilisation. From what my doctor told me this morning, my 15mm follie is progressing nicely, my 13mm should do something, while my 10mm is 'worth tracking, because it might decide to do something, too.'
Really hope this is helpful – guys, if there's anything I've missed out or not explained terribly well (or got plain wrong!) please chip in and tell me…
One word of advice: If you're going to be taking clomid and your next period is due when you're away, it's worth asking your doctor to write you a prescription for it in advance so you can start taking it at the right time – that's what I did this month.
OOooh… forgot to tell you all about my clomid prescription hell. Period arrives the Saturday morning I'm due to go on holiday. I'm feeling a tad weepy, but otherwise OK and I think, "Well, onwards and upwards. I'll go and pick up my prescription for clomid before we set off to the Lake District and can start the ball rolling all over again." (I really didn't want to leave it until we got to the Lake District, as I don't know the area and wouldn't want to risk leaving finding a chemist until the last minute). So I go to my local chemist and… he's out of clomid. Drive to Boots 2 miles away. Their prescription system's down, they can't prescribe me clomid. Drive to another chemist 3 miles away. They keep me waiting like a lemon for twenty minutes, and only when I ask what the problem is they say: "Oh, sorry. We're out of clomid." DH snarls at the pharmacist about being kept waiting; I burst into tears. Finally, one hour later and just before we're due to get onto the M1, I find a chemist just off the North Circular that has… yessssssss… 10 clomid pills left. I tell the pharmacist I want to kiss her, and she looks at me like I'm mad.
I thought clomid was quite a well-used drug – so why on earth did I have so many problems getting it this time round? Has anyone else had the same difficulty? Or do I just live in an unusually fertile area?
Right, rant over. Back to work.
Eva – best of luck!
Love C xx


----------



## MollyW

Hi girls

Had a great w/e in the Lakes. My mum really enjoyed it - hotel was lovely and it was a great surprise for her.

Manda and Creaky - so sorry to read of your negatives.   Hope you are both bearing up okay. xx

Sorry I have missed too much to do many personals, but welcome to the newbies. Eva - every clinic is different, but mine scan on Day 2 and you start injections on Day 3 if there are no cysts. If you have too many follies (more than 3 mature ones) they either abandon or in a very few cases convert you to IVF.

Ali - lovely to hear from you again. Sorry to hear about FIL, but you are right that a death puts things into perspective.  for next time hun...

I have had a bit of brown spotting yesterday & today, so pretty worried its not worked. I'm wearing my new M&S knickers - pink with orange & white spots in the hope of keeping the witch at bay. Due to test tomorrow....

  to Rachel and Babyfish my fellow testers...

 to Keem, Holly, Julie, Jess, Catwoman, Petal, Jane and all....

Love Molly


----------



## ERIKA

Hi ladies so much to catch up on so straight to personals.........
Gwen - Happy Birthday for tomorrow  hope you have a lovely day.
Manda - So sorry to hear your news   but good on you girl picking yourself up & going straight into the next attempt. Fingers crossed for 3rd time lucky.
Julie - Noddy sounds almost as good as Kylie   I can't wait for Bad Girls either I just love it!! No choccie, wow   well done.
RachelB - Wishing you lots of luck for testing tomorrow     Hope the interview went well & the choccie hunt too!!
Jess - Fame at last, well done lady writer   Would love to read it especially if it was written whilst on Clomid!!!!
Michelle - Good to hear DH is back to normal & your weekend sounds fab.
Holly - Off to Kefalonia in 2 weeks time you lucky thing. I'm dead jealous & would kill for a holiday is there any room in your suitcase   
Caroline -   for scans tomorrow & Friday.
CR - Sorry you were disappointed with your scan results but stay   I'm sure your follies will grow. My CD9 scan last month showed nothing much happening but 2 days & 2 injections later I had good lining & 2 great follies!
Petal - Have a great long weekend in Ireland I'm sure the break will do you good.
Eva - Hello   & welcome.
Lucylou - Good luck for scan on Friday   
Aliday - Wishing you lots of   as you move onto IVF.
Molly/Babyfish - Wishing you both lots of luck for testing tomorrow     
Skinny - Hope you're doing ok on the   
Catwoman - Glad you had a great holiday cycle buddie   & that you are feeling really   Your follies sound great, when is your next appt?
 Kim, Megan, Jess, Cathy, Kristin, Jane & anyone I've missed. I'm on CD7, finished Clomid last night, injected Sunday & today & have a scan Thursday. Have felt incredibly   & moody this last few days, poor DP doesn't know what to do with me.   drugs & hormones!!
Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C

Aaaah Molly - I forgot you went to the lakes!  Sounds lovely.  Let's hope spotting is for the right reasons and those knickers work their magic.  They sound great       Not sure if the newbies know about the power of the orange knickers??

Eva - I'm sure you are now in the know with the advice the girls have given you but if you're still unsure - ask away and we will do our best!

Catwoman - what a nightmare getting clomid!  I bet you were ready to hold the chemist to ransom in the end!  The lengths you have to go to get your drugs would have the sanest woman climbing the walls!  We are v v lucky at our clinic as it's all provided on site.  Probably not that helpful for me to be saying that.... 

Erica lovely - great to hear from you!  Yes the more the merrier - I'll keep a spare corner of my suitcase free for you - it sounds like you need it  

I've just been on ebay and got carried away.... I thought I pulled out of a bidding war but it turns out I'm top bidder - eeeek!  DH has just msn to see what I've been up to as a congratulations you're the highest bidder email came in - ooops busted!!

H xx


----------



## Rachel B

Hi there

I think I need to know about orange knickers (or even pink, orange and white spotted ones!)................

I am intrigued!

Rachel xxxx


----------



## Aliday

H Rachel,
orange is a fertility colour and lots of us wear orange knickers for positive thinking. Sounds a bit daft but you feel so helpless with this IF thing that you'll try anything.
There was a big discussion on In Between thread ,very silly ;
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,16338.
Aliday


----------



## Rachel B

Thanks Aliday - I was a bit confused!

I don't have any orange knickers but maybe I should go and look for some!

Molly and babyfish - Hope you are okay.  Wishing you lots and lots of     for testing tomorrow.  I'll be thinking of you.

Right I am going to go and clean the house from top to bottom - anything to take my mind of this waiting business!!  DH will be amazed!

Love Rachel


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

just logged on and to my surprise you have all given me SO many helpful words. i am going private for iui with mr lower at the london clinic/isis. i am hoping that my holiday won't get in the way of me starting on iui next month. it actually works out perfectly as i am back off holiday literally on day 1 of my cycle!! and i guess june would be a good month to start as i will be nice and relaxed just back from holiday. having said that i am going with my parents and in-laws so maybe i will have a breakdown with 10 days with them - rather than a break!!
i am so excited to be starting iui and even though i know the statistics are against me - at least i am doing something! as this bms ends in failure each month and i know no more about what's happening. at least in a way when you are being scanned etc they can get a better idea of what's going on. if i get upgraded to ivf well what will be will be. just trying to keep a positive mantra - though i do admit to saying nasty words under my breath if i see pregnant women. i reckon if i do every become pregnant i will still do it!!!
love eva xx


----------



## skinnybint

Evening all,
Just spent the day in Brighton at a vaccination study day..fun!!!. This 2ww is horrible and I've already convinced myself it hasn't worked. Boobs are b....y sore but I've had AF pains all day and I'm only 6 days post basting. I usually get AF every 28 days, but last month, before IUI I got it on day 16 so I'm not quite sure what's going on. No AF yet, just the pains, and infact kept having to nip to the loos today just in case. Oh well, one must plod on...a hot bath would help but I'm going to be good and shower. Hope you guys that are due for testing this week are OK, and I hope I make it to a test...fingers crossed. MUST STOP WORRYING and remain optimistic!
Skinny


----------



## aliso1

Skinny  keep smiling and stop worrying.

Aliday good to hear from you, sorry to hear about your FIL but gool luck with the IVF.

Julie have you not heard the saying - " do not cast a clout till may is oot "

Well I am off out on my bike, I will get fit, i will get fit, i weill get fit.


Ali


----------



## mimhg

Dear ladies

sorry read all the postings and have completely forgot most of them now........... 

petal, have a great time in ireland, you deserve the break, have a lovely timexxx

molly w good luck keep fingers crossed for you xxx

eva- loved your quote at the bottom of your signature, really made me laugh... welcome xxxxx

Aliday,sorry to hear about your father in law, good luck with your next step

gwen happy birthday for tommorrow, have fun xxx

hello to holly, erika, babyfish, jess p, julie, skinnybint, rachael b , ck6

and to all the other girls on here

I am having a crappy day, firstly I have a bloody toothache, wisdom tooth, i have had them both come through at the top quite a while ago, and although i have had niggly pain very few and far between havent been to the dentist.... am now feeling that i have to go, and dont want to.... considering allthe fertility tests i have had, i think i would rather have to go through them then go back to the dentist........... argh !!!!!!!!

secondly, my two brothers were jumped on last night by a gang literally 5 mins from where they live, both have been injured one brother more than the other, has a black eye, and is feeling bruised, the other has a fat lip and swelling etc....... i am so cross, i know we all think our families our special, but honestly my two brothers are so sweet and keep themselves to themselves, and didnt deserve this at all................

thirdly, one of my dads best friends who we have known since we were all small, died today, he hadnt been well for a while, but think it was quite unexpected, so my dad is down today, he was a really nice man, he always used to give us coins for crisps etc when we were small, he will be missed....... they say things come in three........

sorry girls but just felt like i had to tell you all, am going to have an indian now and maybe a glass of wine, i know i shouldnt, well not the wine anyway but feel crappy and dont feel like being healthy and positive today......... why is life so hard at times?

take care 

love michelle xxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Oh Michelle - horrible old day you have had big    to you.  Sometimes it feels like you are constantly being hit by large objects and ducking for cover - you wonder what you've ever done to deserve the constant bombardment don't you?!  I hope things get better really soon - you deserve a good break from all you've been through.

Enjoy your time out from your healthy stint, put your feet up and indulge yourself.

Thinking of you!
H xxxx


----------



## petal b

hi michelle,what a day you are having,sorry to hear about your brothers,it makes me so mad when i hear things like that,i hope they are alright,and about your dads friend,my neighbours mum died a couple of days ago,i feel so sorry for her,i tell you life is too short,makes you think does'nt it.
make that dentist appointment,i know how you feel about them i feel the same.i hate them 

aliso-good for you,on your bike  makes me feel like i should be doing something

skinny-try to keep postive and my fingers are crossed for you  

eva-good luck for your iui and for your hoilday only joking hope you have a great time,it is nice that you are all going on hoilday together you must get on well.

molly and babyfish-good luck for testing tomorrow(hope this is right) 

holly c-your hoilday sounds great when do you go and can we all come too  every time i type your name i write hooly for some reason why i am telling you this i don't know 

juileangel-you will be reading this tomorrow.....so..good morning 

to anyone else that i have missed

well i have spent the day with a man fixing my bath and he did not stop moaning about everything, just shot me now i thought and get it over  i had to leave my house and walk around the shops (window shopping sadly) for hours just so i did not have to listen to him  oh the joys of life


----------



## keemjay

Molly

thinking of you this morning hunny

                                 
                                 
                                 

please let this be the one

kj x


----------



## MollyW

Morning all. It was another BFN I'm afraid and the witch has arrived in full force.  

I had suspected it would be the case, as I'd had the spotting, but still pretty gutted nonetheless.

I have phoned the clinic & the nurse thinks its worth going again straight away as apparently the first 3 cycles have a cumulative effect, and this will be the third - after a long break.

So I will go in for a scan on Friday morning and start all over again...

Thanks to you all for the    vibes and good luck to Rachel & Babyfish - hope you've got better news for us...

Love Molly
x


----------



## ERIKA

Molly -     so sorry to hear AF arrived. Good on you going again straight away & fingers crossed it's 3rd time lucky. I didn't know the cycles had a cumulative effect   that's got to be a good thing. Wishing you lots of luck this cyle.
Holly - Leave plenty of room in your suitcase I'm off to buy loads of pairs of orange knickers   
Babyfish/Rachel - Lots of               for testing today.
Skinny - AF & pg symptoms are very similar (apparently!!) so don't give up yet mate   stay positive, fingers crossed for you.
Michelle -    sorry to hear of all your bad news. Hope your brothers get better soon & that they find the thugs who did it. You must get yourself off to the dentist too, horrible I know but needs to be done   Hope you feel better soon.
Julie - Gutted that I missed Bad Girls as I had unexpected visitors   Need to find out if it is repeated on ITV2, hope so. Another choc free day?   Milk bottles or plums today?
Catwoman - Morning   how are you today?
Hello   everyone else hope you're all well & have a good day.
Erica.xx


----------



## Rachel B

Hi there

Molly - so sorry it hasn't worked.  

No good news from me either I'm afraid.  No AF as yet but a very definite  .

I'm feeling really gutted although I never felt that it had worked this time, unlike last time when I was absolutely convinced it had.

I'm going again straightway as well, so will be off to fetch some more drugs later.

Big glass of wine and trip to pizza express this evening though, before I start being good again.

Hope all you IUI girls are okay.    

Love Rachel B XX


----------



## petal b

rachel b and molly-so sorry


----------



## CR

molly and rachel so so sorry for your bfn.  really feel for you.  loads of hugs.  try to stay positive for your next go.  wishing you loads and loads and loads of luck.

i really really really need some advice pls.  went for my scan this morning and the situation is this;
one large folly, 24mm, one only ready for basting on friday.  the lining is 7.1mm.  so this is ok.  couple of little follies about 6mm which aren't expected to develop.  so all looks good for basting on friday.  however i had a scan on wednesday and this showed the one large folly with an irregular oval shape, hence the clinic thought this suggested a cyst with no egg in it and hoped that more follies would develop.  if i had just had the one later (today's) scan everything would have looked hunky dory to go ahead, but we of course have the earlier knowledge of the irregular possible cyst scan now.  the clinic have given a chance of the large folly holding an egg at 50%, but have given the earlier scan (irregular folly) chance of holding an egg at 20%.  if i cancel the cycle i still pay £250 for the monitored cycle.  if i go ahead with basting the cost is £400.  my thinking is for £150 and all the injection hassle to go ahead?  but i need to get an opinion that is sensible and isn't emotionally charged,  especially given that my new 6 wk old neice was falling asleep in my arms last night!  pls someone give me their opinion on what i should do?  am i clutching at straws to go ahead with this cycle??  and with only one possible 50% folly??

also if i abandon this cycle the clinic will put me on the pill for next cycle to ensure as far as possible that no cysts appear on the following iui cycle.

i just need to hear what you girls think pls.....
sorry no personals, my head is full of what i should do and i need to make the decision by early afternoon today!


----------



## alex28

Julie
Just a bit of advice but you should not really have reflexology if you are having any tx.  If you are just doing clomid and IUI then its fine but if you are down-regging, sniffing and injecting then MOST wont treat you.  Mine certainly wont anyway!  Enjoy it though!

CR, i would go for it honey cos you may wonder "what if" if you did not - thats my personal opinion though not necessarily the right one!


----------



## ERIKA

Rachel -   sorry to hear your news but good that you are   and going again straight away. Fingers crossed that this cycle is the one. Enjoy your pizza & wine tonight you deserve some pampering & indulgence.
CR - Oh boy that's a tough one   I guess only you can decide hun because only you know your circumstances & you must do what's best for you. Gut feeling tells me I'd go for it but that doesn't mean it's the best thing to do. Like Julie said, follow your heart.
Julie - Well Footballers Wives is repeated on Saturday nights so I'm hoping the same goes for Bad Girls   I'd like to know more about reflexology & had also heard that it was good for you so I'll be interested to find out what you learn tonight. I too crave choccie when   is due, why is that   & sorry for being thick but can you tell me why it's good to give it up?
Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C

Hi ya Girlies

So sorry to read the latest news Molly and Rachel big big   to you both!  I think you are both really really courageous to start again so soon!  I'm still licking my wounds now and again (yep I'm a bit soft!)  Thinking of you both.

Petal - poor you having to avoid your home yesterday!  Some people really do your head in don't they!!  Did he do a good job and is it all finished now??

Julie - thanks for the dream analysis!  No surprises there   I've always been an attention seeker - I blame it on middle child syndrome    I have had reflexology and it's great if you like people touching your feet!  I would have thought it will be fine to have it at the moment before you start injecting but not afterwards but this is something you can raise with your practitioner tonight - enjoy then you can come home blissed out to Desperate Housewives!

CR - what a dilemma!  Ummmm - it's a tricky one isn't it....I would just go for it now you've come this far - in for a penny in for a pound.... you just never know... I'm sure the clinic would have said that it still looks like a cyst and therefore don't.... there must be a good chance it is an egg?  Ooooh Good Luck sweetie   

Hi ya Erica - Do let me know if you find some orange knickers - I've yet to get mine and that must be why I got a BFN - everything else looked good    My suitcase is going to be fuller than I thought - AF is due the day we leave    My cycle is not altogether regular on the post luteal phase so for once I'm hoping she's early!

I've been msning my parents in NZ for most of the morning so must off and get things done!  Hope everyone else is well.... Babyfish any news from you??

Love
H xx


----------



## mandaW

Arrghh Molly and Rachel, i`m so so sorry and know exactly how you feel. lookes like we are all on this rollercoaster again. I know Dh and I have found it so much easier to cope with going staight into it again. Start injections tonight, scan next Friday.

bloody   is being particularly wicked!! 

Well thank you all so much for your thoughts this week- i`m sorry I didnt reply, but oyou have all made me smile so much- your support has been wonderful.

I have enjoyed a nice couple of baths and a wonderful glass of wine- naughty but sooooooo nice. Back to being good now- my motto of the day: Onwards and Upwards girls xxxx


----------



## Catwoman

Hello all!
Rachel and Molly – so, so sorry to hear about your BFN's. I am thinking about you both. Let's hope next month brings better news for all of us.
Any news from Babyfish? 
Manda – good to hear you're OK and feeling positive. I'm impressed with your sticking to one glass of wine… I usually end up downing the entire bottle (in spite of my best intentions), especially the week AF arrives. Which is very, very naughty indeed (and the accompanying Marlboro Light or ten probably don't do me any favours either…) 
Erica – lovely to hear from you! I'm doing fine. How are you? Are you having another go this month? If so, when are you due for basting?
I'll probably be basted next on Friday or Saturday. Is anyone else likely to basted at the weekend?
Feeling a bit wooly headed today. Mild pelvic pain, headaches etc. Does clomid continue to cause side effects even when you've finished taking it that cycle?
CR – good luck with making your decision, it sounds v tricky. Am thinking of you.
Holly – How long are you away for? How will I cope without your lovely bubbly personality? You will be very, very missed indeed!
Julie – on the subject of alternative therapies, I have a friend who swears acupuncture helped her get pregnant. I don't know of anyone who uses reflexology, but I've certainly never read anything negative about it. Why not give it a go? If nothing else, you'll get your tootsies stroked (although I personally hate anyone touching my feet – which is probably just as well, as they're pretty rank at the best of times).
Skinny – don't want to raise your hopes, but cramping pains at your stage might – just might – be implantation occuring… so don't you dare give up hope yet (or Catwoman will come round and claw your furniture!).
Everyone else, hello… sorry for anyone I've missed out, but I think of you all often and send lots of love and kisses (mwah, mwah).
C xx


----------



## ERIKA

Julie - God if I could eat chocolate & stay as slim as you I'd never stop   all day every day!!! I understand the health & feeling better about yourself thing that's why I go to the gym   I'm no fitness freak & sit on my fat   in an office all day so I make myself go a couple of times a week to get the "feel good factor".
Holly - I hope AF arrives early for you doesn't she just love holidays miserable   I'm on a mission to find orange knickers now so will keep you posted!!
Manda - Sorry to hear   is being extra mean. Like you I feel better for going straight into my next attempt although at the time I didn't know what to do for the best   Glad you enjoyed your wine, you deserved it.
Catwoman - Yes I've gone straight into my 2nd attempt   Clomid & injections again & I've got my CD9 scan tomorrow. If it's like last month it will be a disappointment showing nothing really but 2 days & 2 injections later the lining & follies were "right" so I expect they might call me back on Saturday morning. If it all goes well (please   ) I would be looking at basting Mon/Tue CD13/14 I think. That would put us around the same time again hun   & yes having taken Clomid since last August I do find that the s/e continue through the month   
Erica.xx


----------



## ck6

molly rachel.  really sorry about bfn...we are so overdue bfp's   .did a long post lost it all doh!!!!-
-manda good to see you back here..hope you are ok
-aliday i'm really sorry to hear about your fil, hope all goes well on ivf
-erika how did you remember i had a scan today ?? thanks 
-cr...sorry to hear about your difficult decision...
 holly, julie, jess michelle, keemjay,catwoman creaky,skinny,babyfish, petal,kristin,and jodi, and eva  sorry if i've missed anyone...had a right rollercoaster of a morning....had a scan could only find one folllie, i was really    ivf is more expensive,& i had 5 follies last time on iui) anyway consultant not there so we went away and came back....after much prodding and poking ..pardon the pun  they found 6..so we are going ahead at moment with ivf, if it turns into iui then thats ok he's changed my drugs...and cr i'm probably going on the pill next month too...as we are at the same clinic maybe they have a job lot  .... anyway off to destress is there anything naughty that you are allowed on treatment argh... love caroline xx


----------



## ck6

erika let me know if you get orange knickers


----------



## keemjay

Hiya mateys  just a quickie

Holly LOL at your dream 

 to molly and rachel

thought those of you who have no work to do might enjoy this - esp funny for star wars fans or organic eaters - or utterly brilliant if you are a fan of both!!

http://www.storewars.org/flash/index.html

laters

kj x


----------



## Holly C

Golly Girlies - there's not much of the fun stuff happening to any of us is there?!

CK6 - how annoying!  Hope the other little chaps sprout up in the next few days so you've got lots of goodies for IVF!      the job lot on the pill!  They better not try that with me!!  I think it's what got me into half of this to start with - but I'm not in the same position as you guys so can understand it.  Hummous is a good treat!

Thanks Erica - look forward to hearing how you get on with your next scan and don't worry we will definitely be sending you loads of    

Catwoman - I'm basking in your lovely comments and if I were a cat myself I would be purring    Sadly we are only away for one week so it will be here and gone before we know it!  It will seem like an eternity being away from you guys tho - not too many postings while I'm gone you hear!!

Ooohh Manda - nasty old witch!  Hope it eases soon  

Petal - I forgot to say earlier that there is another member who calls me Hooly -I like it - it's a funny name for a wild party in NZ!

I'm trying to be super duper healthy at the moment - brown rice and vegetable with a little protein on the side.  Thoughts of chocolate keep creeping in but with none in the house I'm doing ok so far.  Big treat of the day is salmon steak - how sad am I!!  Gotta get into that bikini without scaring everyone off the beach!  I've got a meeting in London tomorrow to plan a way forward for my current job which I wasn't that excited about until I received an email in requesting some help with a movie launch - v exciting but it's early days yet and may come to nothing but.... fingers crossed!

Slaters
x

PS - KJ you've just posted so I'm off to check out that link!


----------



## mandaW

Afternoon,

Ck- this knickers thing has had me chuckling (isnt that a good word ) all afternoon!!!

Julie, I regularly have reflexology- it is so relaxing it`s amazing. i was worried as I have tickly feet, but it doesnt feel like that- it almost feels tingly and warm. I then do it on my own before I go to bed- concentate on the big toe as this stimluates the Pituitory gland, and around the ankles which stimultes the reproductive organs. Dh thinks its great as I practice on him!!!!

Holly, what will we do without you when you are away from us

Hi to Catwoman, and good luck for next week  

  to Erika,megan, Ck, Skinny, Babyfish (any news), Petal, Creaky, keemjay, jodi,Lucy Lou, Donna, Michelle (how is the lovely Charlie) and everyone I have missed xxx


----------



## ck6

good idea julie on dying white knickers     x


----------



## Holly C

ha ha Julie!!  That's definitely funny pants  

If you decide on accupuncture instead of relexology - I know the most loveliest man in Tunbridge Wells - he's the best!  Also it is recommended a couple of days before basting (there is evidence to suggest that it really improves chances) so on a scan day prior to basting you can pop in to see him...

Have a lovely evening!
H xx


----------



## CR

julie - i was having reflexology prior to my last iui.  it was sooooo relaxing, most relaxing thing i've ever had.  thoroughly recommend it.  the reflexologist was more than happy to treat up to basting and in 2ww.  however i had the treatments up to basting, but then stopped in 2ww just because of my personal choice.  hope you enjoy it.

ck6 - sorry to hear about your dramas this morning.  when is your ivf/iui basting day?  do you think it's possible that they missed my missing follies if they only found one and then found six?  i am clutching at straws now!!

thanks for your advice everyone.  we have decided to go for it this cycle.  really to justify all the injections, scans and treatment up to this stage.  so basting it is on friday 13th!!  but i have to say i am not hopeful at all that we will get any success.  so different from last time with 4 fat follies and all the hopes in the world feeling optimistic.  it's a real bu**er given that i have been so very good this cycle, no choc, down the gym, no sugar, healthy eating, no diet coke.  why does it go against you when you have tried so hard to make something work!?
next drama - dp is in london today and i have to inject myself for the first time (dp always does it) AND do the pregnyl mix the powder and water thing myself, blimey hope get it right.

everyone have a lovely evening and enjoy desperate housewives.  quite night in alone with the autoinjector and the ironing!!
love to all
crxxxx


----------



## AussieMeg

Rachael and MollyW. I am so sorry to hear your news. Rach the second time is always harder. But good on you both for going again as I believe it does increase your chances

CR-Good on you for making the decision.

Julie have you tried Acupuncture as that is medically proven to assist with tx. Are you near London as I know 2 great ones there

Hia Holly. I rang the IND today and they said that I can ring on 27 June to make an appointment for the next 2 weeks. I am on a spousal visa so going for indefinite leave to remain on that basis although I was really entitled to it last year as I have been here 5 years but changed my status when I got married. If I don’t get the visa changed I will need visas everytime I come to the UK…Can you believe it. It is going to be tight though as I will be 20 weeks when I need to get it renewed and have to be in Singapore by the end of 23 weeks or I will need a visa for there.

CR how exciting IVF.

Hi to everyone else I have missed esp I know I missed Erika, Manda and Catwoman.

Loves
M


----------



## Rachel B

Hi everyone

Thanks for all your kind words - it's great being part of FF.  Much better than coping with all this on your own.

I'm feeling a bit more positive now, and have taken on board your words of the day Manda, "onwards and upwards" it definitely is - quite literally in many ways, if you get my drift!

I've been thinking about acupuncture and got in touch with a clinic here earlier today - so it is quite spooky that you have all been talking about it too.  Can't hurt (well, maybe a little bit!) and might help.  Plus, what's another set of needles matter when you are going through all this?!

Good luck to all of you scanning and coming up for basting.  Lots and lots of      and     all round.  We can do it!!  There will be BFPs soon - I know it.

Babyfish - any news??  Hope you are okay.

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## alex28

Julie

My lady said she would not do it as the treatment would counter-effect the drugs/injections etc.  Reflexology balances your hormones and the injections do the opposite.  Well thats her reasoning anyway but she gave me lovely massages instead mmmmmm.......


----------



## Catwoman

CR – good for you for going for it. Will be keeping everything crossed! What day are you likely to be basted? We might end up 2ww buddies (I'm due for basting either Friday or Saturday, by the looks of things).
Holly – purr away! Luckily for us, you won't be away too long…
Erica – sounds like we'll only be a few days apart again, which is brilliant.
Just 45 minutes and it's home time… hurrah! Scan number two is booked for tomorrow am, so just hoping the follies are continuing to fatten. They should be, given the amount of food I've been feeding them with today (I am currently nibbling on a milk chocolate bar of Green & Black… mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm…)
Love and babydust to everyone, 
C xx


----------



## CR

catwoman - basting on friday, 13th(!!) morning.
good luck to you.  looks like we will be cycle buddies.
crxx


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

Catwoman - i just read your notes underneath and i was interested that although you have MF problems that you are having iui. just wondered as when my DF was diagnosed with high levels of abnormal morph that we were told we could only have icsi.

his morphology seems to have sorted itself out now. 

eva xx


----------



## skinnybint

Molly and Rachel, I am so sorry that it hasn't worked for you this time but it will,I'm sure. Keep smiling.
Manda, slap the old   for being so rotten to you and give her a kick up the bum too.
I subconsciously put orange socks on today as I don't recall owning orange knickers, they've got EEyore on them with a big cloud over his head.
Catwoman, I havn't given up but I did have a bath and a Becks last night and felt so much better . I'm sure the worrying was doing more harm so if I'm more relaxed it should help. Very shallow bath and not too hot though and the becks lasted 2 hours. May even have a glass of wine tonight to stay chilled!.
Still have AF pains (but no AF) and my boobs cannot get any sorer, even walking down the stars hurts. So, fingers crossed.
Where is Babyfish?..is she testing today or tomorrow...we're all worried about you!!!
Have been contacted by a lady who lives locally to me as a result of FF so it's great to have personal E-mails to reply to as well.I think all this is a bit beyond dh, bless him!
That's it for now. Take Care
Skinny


----------



## MollyW

KJ - that movie is hilarious. 

Really cheered me up...well for a little while anyway.  

Love me
x


----------



## Candy

New home ladies wishing all your dreams come true;

 

Holly, sounds like you are doing really well with your healthy eating, we eat only brown rice & pasta now.... fingers crossed for that new challenge.

CR, I also stopped having reflexology in 2ww to, infact my reflexologist thought this was best to, but after my IVF she did have a quick feel and new instantly it had worked, although didn't put it quite like that just incase.

Molly & Rachel, thinking of you both   

Candyx


----------



## Candy

New home this way, hope no one is in the middle of a big post 

Candy x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=29495.new#new


----------



## AussieMeg

*2005 positive Vibe campaign **

     *

* Congratulations & Stay put vibes*

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky!  Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan, 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 11.06.04 2nd Time Lucky!  Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz 
Northern Lass 21.06.04 1st Time Lucky!  Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz 
Scarlet 29.06.04 2nd Time Lucky!  Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 28.07.04 1st Time Lucky !  Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14ox and 3lb 15oz 
Oink 20.08.04 Natural Pregnancy!!!  Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz, 
Morgan 26.08.04 Converted to IVF   Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 13.09.04 2nd Time Lucky   Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 18.08.05 1st Time Lucky  Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 10.04am weighing 7lbs 6oz
Candy 03.11.04 IVF  
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky   
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky  
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 
Charliezoom 16.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
Claie the minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky 
Abby Carter 224.04.05 IVF Convert 

*2ww Baby Makers* 

     

Babyfish 11.05.05
Skinnybint 17.05.05

*Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls
Go Ladies Go  
* 
  
     

MollyW 
Erika
CR 
Catwoman
Creaky
Lucy lou
RachaelB 
Manda W

*Our turn next - The Baster Addicts !*

Nicola1 
**********
Topsham
Keemjay 
VIL & Moosey
Aliso1-going again soon
Alicat-going again in June
mimhg--going in May
Claireabelle-going again in July
Nikita - 
HollyC -break until August
BunBun 
Kristin M
Donna Taylor -break until August
Leah
LizH 
Le
Gilly2
g 
PetalB-going again in June
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Greeners - going may
Alex28 
Lilly2K3 off to IVF
Jodsterrun-- Going to IVF may
Aliday-- Going to IVF may

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments


----------



## Holly C

Arrrggghh Candy!  I lost my post     Thanks for the new thread though and the kind words  

Okeydokey where was I....

CR - great that you've decided to go for it!  I know it all seems a little unlikely but I remember another member posting that she had it all against her and threw caution to the wind during the 2ww - had no hope of it working whatsoever and yep - she got a BFP!  You just never know!  Friday 13th is lucky for some     Also thinking of you tonite with your pregnyl - it's stressful so I'll send some    out then too!

Meg - been wondering how you were getting on with that!  Good news that you've got an appointment.  If you go to Croydon make sure you push your way to the front of the queue (let me through lady with a baby(s)  ) and tell the officer at the front.  Otherwise you could be waiting ages until they yell out and ask    So long you've got all your paper work with you it should go smoothly. Hopefully it will be all fine so you can head off to Singapore.  Thanks for the list  

Rachel - great that you are feeling the benefits of FF!  We're all here for you giving you a big cyber    It's great to have the support from those who truly know what it's like to go through all this.  I found some information about the effects of acupuncture increasing the success rate of fertility treatment online somewhere - so will dig it out.

Catwoman - instead of purring at the screen with your last post about Green and Blacks I resorted to hissing and spitting!  Stop it!!

Eva - we too have male factor but the levels were thought to be good enough for IUI... however only a couple of tries at the most...

Skinny - you are v v naughty but your symptoms could definitely be good signs!

Molly  

I'm off to London for a meeting tomorrow so probably won't be around much.  Will look forward to catching up when I'm back in.

Loving you tho
H xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Oh Gwen - just remembered while doing the dishes about your B'day and found you had posted on my return to the pc!  Sounds like a great day!  Enjoy your evening!!

H xx


----------



## mimhg

Hi ladies

so so annoying but wrote a lengthly thread last nite and just as i pressed send the website was undergoing maintenance, thought i had pressed send before it crashed.........

anyway, my tooth is still playing up so i have a few numbers to ringtoday in the local area, as i know i need to get it sorted out..........

thanks for all your well wishes regarding my brothers, i saw them yesterday evening for a while, and although they look like they have been in the wars, one has a fat lip the other two big shiny black eyes, they are ok and after giving my two little brothers a cuddle i felt better........

hello to all the ladies on here today hope you all have a good day!!!!

julie- i have been going to reflexology for a year now, and absolutely love it, it is so relaxing and i feel that it is something for me........ my lady is so good and a great listener too, she listens to how i have been etc and then works on my feet accordingly, in fact i have an appointment today and feel in need of it, as my tooth and throat feel sore today............ i dont know if it really aids fertility although i have heard it can really help, but i do know that for me it def makes me feel less stressed and calm.. hope you enjoyed your experience

molly w and rachael b so sorry for your bfn, there are no words i can say to help you so sending you both a big   

im off to do some housework now, before my reflexology

have a nice day

love michellexxxx  

ps someone on here bought orange knickers from topshop i think


----------



## jane12

Hi Julie

The reflexology sounds great.

I have my first hypnosis appointment on Friday will let you know how it goes.

Good luck to all those testing and on 2ww.

Take Care 

Jane12


----------



## skinnybint

Morning all,
Holly, I will consider myself told off but I am feeling slightly more relaxed today. 
Julie, my friend is a reflexologist and diagnosed my thyroid condition by rubbing my big toes a few years ago. I thought she was having a laugh but there you go..and it was very relaxing.
I'm not at work unitl 1430 today, so I get a chance to lounge in front of the laptop in my dressing gown.
I've just read some old posts on FF about period type pains during 2ww and quite a few ladies got these with a BFP. Still feel like AF is going to be there every time I go to the loo. And the boobs...well...don't go there!. 
Well day 8..onto the second week now..hooray!!!
Any news on Babyfish as I think she was testing today?
Skinny


----------



## ERIKA

Holly -   for meeting today hope it goes well & you have a good day.
Julie - Reflexologist sounds fab, can't believe she found out so much about you   I spoke to DP last night & he agreed that I need to do something. I haven't felt this stressed & constantly on edge for ages I don't know what's the matter with me. I'm like a coiled spring ready to pop! Will grab the yellow pages later & see what I can find. Good to hear you felt the benefits of it   
Catwoman - Hi, good luck with your scan today    
Skinny - Everything crossed for you   Funny how AF & pg symptoms are the same   doesn't that just add to the suspense. Hope the 2nd week passes quickly for you.
Babyfish - Where are you   hope you're ok.
Michelle - Glad to hear you're feeling better   Good luck with the dentist.
 all you other lovely ladies hope you're ok.
Well I knew the results of todays scan before I even went   Just like last month CD9 is showing some follies but only small ones so I've got to go back on Saturday morning. Hopefully it will be like last month & 2 days & 2 injections later things will start moving. I must be a late developer   Depending on Saturdays results I could be basted Monday, fingers crossed.
Have a good day one & all.
Erica.xx


----------



## skinnybint

Erica, good luck with your scan on Saturday, I'll send you some Follie fairies as I don't need them at the moment , they might keep you awake at night flying around but they keep the cats amused.
Yes it's official, I'm going around the twist and I've got to treat real people this afternoon...should be fun!!
Must go and get dressed now put a uniform on and be a nurse for a few hours, keep my mind off other things!!
Have just reread that...Sounds like I'm an escort or something...no I'm a real nurse..how embarrasing. 
Speak to you all tomorrow 
Skinny


----------



## Lucy Lou

Morning All,

just poped in to say hello to all & good luck to all who need it!!

Erica, I'm going for me scan tomorrow & all being well we'll both be basting Monday & can hold each other hand for 2 weeks!

sorry its so short, i am actually have to do some work this month  

Love to you all

Lucy Lou xxx


----------



## ERIKA

LucyLou
Wishing you lots of   for scan tomorrow & fingers crossed for us both for basting on Monday      It will be nice to share the   
Erica.xx


----------



## mandaW

Afternoon ladies 

Catwoman, how was the scan??

Erika, good luck for yours on Saturday   , just for you xx

Julie, glad you enjoyed your reflexology, it feels fantastic doesnt it! I re-read my post from yesterday and Dh does sound a bit kinky doesnt he- really he just likes his feet tickling (God that sounds as bad  ) Saying that stabbing your wife with a needle on a regular basis kinda takes the kinkiness away a little!!!!! Hows work today??

Skinny, you do make me laugh   

Hi to everyone- babyfish, i hope you are ok, i`m getting worried about you.

Rachel and Molly, hope you guys are ok  

Holly, hols soon --   

Hi to you all: Megan,, Candy,Lucy Lou, Petal, Creaky, Keemjay, Mimhg, Ck, and Donna.

WHAT A FANTASTIC BUNCH OF LADIES YOU ALL ARE!!!!!!


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

hi all of you
does anyone have any views on how much a little extra padding around the waist can affect fertility. when i say a little i probably mean a couple of stone - neatly compacted around my waist and no where else.  
just interested as i read an article in the evening standard by dr mark porter and he said that weight that is carried around the waist is the worst type (not sure why) 
interesting about the reflexologist. i went to book an appointment at our gym in january only to be told she was on maternity leave   i was going through a particularly bad time and in protest booked to see an acupuncturist in protest. 
eva


----------



## creaky

Hiya girls,

Just had a quick read through to catch up after a few of days off, and wow, so much going on!!!

Molly and Rachel I'm sending you lots of love and best wishes as I know how that dreaded  feels.

Skinny - sending you loads of positive vibes for testing....also was glad to see that living just a little bit further down the road means I didnt miss out on too much - I come under the Norwich umbrella and am out-sourced to Barts.....

To everyone else trying to 'grow' your follies GOOD LUCK!!

I'm back on the rollercoaster too....AF came on Monday (worst ever, was sick and had to get my babies picked up cos I was so ill [am a childminder]) have been stabbing since and have my first scan next week. Best thing though - DP actually wants nookie with me again now, on 2ww he wouldn't touch me....god bless....but what will he be like when I do get pregnant?

To everyone else 'Hi' and 

I'm going away for the weekend but will be back in full force next week....

Love and hugs

Creaky x

(ps am really excited as going to pick up a ring tomorrow, sort of an engagement ring...DP and I are going to get married in December but it is a secret so Shhh! I know I can trust you girls, and was so excited I had to tell some-one!!)


----------



## ERIKA

Morning lovely ladies & thank God it's Friday, what a week   
Julie - DP's grandma sounds great & fair play to her going on her holiday. Sounds like she spoils you both   which is what grandmas do best! Hope you have a great night tonight, enjoy those 21st celebrations. 
Skinny - Thanks for the follie fairies they were gratefully received & sending you lots of       for Tuesday.
Holly - Countdown to holiday................  
LucyLou -   for todays scan my basting buddy & fingers crossed for us both for Monday.
Manda - Hello   hope you're ok. So Skinny dresses as a nurse & you've got a kinky DH with a foot fetish, what a thread this is turning out to be   
Catwoman - How did your scan go matey, well I hope   
Molly/Rachel - Hope you're both doing ok   
Creaky - Sorry   is giving you a bad time hope you feel better soon. My DP did the same on my   said he didn't want to do any "damage" bless him. Enjoy your weekend away &   on your engagement.
 Babyfish, Gwen, Michelle, Eva, Megan, CK, CR, Donna, Kim, Petal & anyone I've missed. Hope you all have a great weekend.
Erica.xx


----------



## Catwoman

Hello all!
Sorry I wasn't around yesterday – a complete disaster at work (I won't bore you with the details) meant I was out of the office and holed up in a room in Moorgate working my way through hundreds of proofs (I work on a magazine) before they got sent to the printers today. By 10pm, I was going cross eyed and swore I'd never read another word ever again. So apols if my spelling is all over the place this morning. I'm knackered and have lost the ability to think straight…
Had my scan yesterday morning. The one dominant follie has continued to grow to 20mm, the other two have stayed at 13mm and 10mm. I know I should be grateful for one decent-sized follie, but am slightly cheesed off that the other two seem to be a bit on the lazy side, just lying around smoking **** and filing their nails. My lining is about 7mm. I've been using an ovulation testing kit every morning, and it's still not turned positive (the same thing happened last month), which I'm slightly surprised and a bit worried about. Does it mean my dominant follie might not contain an egg after all? And maybe that's why last month's IUI failed?
I'm due to have another scan at 12.45pm today and they'll give me an HCG injection, again like last month. DH was getting a bit het up about it all last night – he feels that it's all so 'inexact' and worries that we're being ripped off by the clinic. Which is a bit of an over reaction, but sometimes I wonder, too. 
Anyway, hello again to you all – Erica, good to hear from you – fingers crossed for your scan tomorrow!
Creaky – congratulations!
Eva – you asked a couple of days ago about why we're having IUI as my DH's sperm is a bit dodgy (sorry I haven't had a chance to answer you before now!). The simple answer, I think, is that his sperm isn't great, but it isn't that bad. His average count is 32million per mil, and given that he normally produces about 2ml, his overall count is 64 million. His motility is about 44% (should be 50% by WHO guidelines); his morphology is 5% (that's the Kruger strict criteria, which specifies that 15% is the minimum), but has also been shown to have 27% morphology by WHO guidelines (should be 30%). So basically, it's borderline rather than really, really bad.
Our consultant doesn't seem that worried by DH"s results (his exact words were, "I could do anything with this sperm!' What exactly, we wondered?! Turn it into the next big boy band? Make it into a handcream?!). From what I've read, IUI is ideal for his type of sperm, because the washing technique gives it much better motility (for our last IUI, it went from 44% prewash to 87% motility post-wash) and, that unlike IVF, where only a few sperm are used, with IUI literally millions of the things are basted into you, so your chances of conception are reasonably high.
Hope this explains this for you…
If anyone can offer me any advice (or reassurance) on what our clinic are or aren't doing, and whether it matters that my ovulation testing kit hasn't been turning positive (when I've used them in the past, they've always turned positive about 48 hours before ovulation) I'd be really grateful. And do I need to worry about my smaller follies not getting any bigger? Does it reduce my chances? So many questions… sorry chaps.
Oh, and I have a cold. I'm not feeling at all happy today.
Have a lovely Friday, everyone! Will give you an update later.
PS – forgot to mention. Looks like I'm going to be basted tomorrow. 
Lots of love,
C xxx


----------



## mandaW

Morning everyone,

catwoman, thank you for mentioniong this- I was wondering exactly the samt thing. How do they know if you have ovulated for sure I wasnt sure if the ov prediction kit may be affected by the drugs we take?? Do i sound thick


----------



## Catwoman

Julie – you really are an angelblossom! Thank you so much for your concern. I'm private at University College Hospital, London. The staff there are all lovely and there's no reason why we should be at all negative. I think DH just gets frustrated with the uncertainty of it all. What probably doesn't help matters is that he's a doctor himself, though in a completely different area – he's a psychiatrist – and is used to making a definite diagnosis that can be treated by specific drugs and usually (though not always) produces measurable results. I think he's finding it hard to get to grips with the fact that infertility is a fairly unpredictable old business and that going privately does mean that you have to invest money in something that may or may not work, and that the people who are treating you may not know or fully understand why something may or may not work. (That was a long and confusing sentence, but you probably get my drift…) I will do as you suggest and make a quick list… yiikes! Will have to do it v quickly as I'm due to leave the office in ten mins for my scan (should be back about 2pm).
Manda – hello luvvy, great to hear from you! You don't sound thick at all. I've been wondering exactly the same thing – it occured to me that taking clomid might actually mean my follies take longer than usual to reach maturity, which is why I'm not testing positive at the time I usually would. I was also wondering the same as you – how do they know whether we're ovulating for sure? My clinic don't offer a scan after the IUI to check that ovulation has happened. This month, I've decided to dust off my old and trusty fertility thermometer and see if I get a basal body temperature rise a couple of days after IUI – this usually means that ovulation has occured, because the circulating progesterone makes your temperature go up.
Must go, chaps… will check in again in a couple of hours…
Lots of love,
C xxx


----------



## topsham

hello everyone only me again! 

there are quite a few new names I don't recognise...aggghhhhh well hello to you.

Sorry I haven't been on for a month its just been sooooo busy since hubbys mum passed away. I'm seeing my father-in-law every day as he is so lost without his dear wife now and to be honest gals I'm so run down...yuck. Life stinks sometimes I just can't see any happiness in our family for a long time ahead, my lovely mum-in-law was so lovely we miss her so much she was such a centre for the family, has anyone got any advice about how they got through any thing similar?

My period started with a vengeance today, so feeling achey also have stinky cold, boo hoo. My clinic still wont go ahead with our 3rd IUI yet, its so frustrating especially when we pay for it, them blaming the diabetes suddenly came out of the blue! so another natural month for us. We had lots of info on adoption last week so starting to look at all areas now, losing Pam has made us feel that we want our own family even stronger now?

hope everyone has that Friday feeling? got any plans then, nice to chat again missed my mates here!

Laurie xxx


----------



## jodsterrun

Hi everyone,
Well, I'm back from New Zealand, and had a fabulous time.

Holly, I thought the OPC was fantastic.  The whole experience of that part of the conference, (the New fellows Conference), was great.  I made quite a few new friends, and there's nothing like bonding at height!
The weather was terrific too, and I was very grateful for that.

I'm really sorry that there hasn't been very much good news on here lately.  I am sending lots of positive vibes          

I have to admit that I haven't even thought about fertility stuff.  In fact, I've been completely irresponsible, been out partying until 04:00 in the morning, and generally having a ball.  It's great to remember that there are other things in my life besides fertility stresses.

Anyway, IVF appointment very soon, and so back into it all soon enough.

Hope everyone is well, and getting over colds, AF etc...
Jodi


----------



## Catwoman

Well, I'm back from the hospital and feeling a bit  . The other two follies haven't done anything, the one that was 20mm yesterday has been stuffing itself with chocolate all night (much like its owner) and has grown to 25mm – much the same as last month. And from what I read on the internet last month, a follicle of 25mm is too big for fertilisaton to be likely. When I told my doctor about this today, I was told, 'Don't worry dear. It's a good follicle.' And she looked at me like I was mad.
I also asked her about the ovulation testing kit not turning positive last month, or this month and whether that was a problem. Again, I was told 'Don't worry dear.' But the thing I'm worried about is that my large follicle this month and last month might be a cyst and not be carrying an egg at all. And given the fact that everything that's happening this month happened last month – same sized follicle on same day, same endometrial thickness, no-show on the ovulation testing kit, HCG injection and basting due on day 15 – and I didn't get pregnant last month, why on earth should I believe it's going to happen this month?
I think I'm going to book an appointment with my consultant during the 2ww to create some sort of strategy for our next go at IUI. I want to know why I always end up with just one very dominant (and overweight!!) follicle and why my LH surge doesn't happen.
Right, rant over.
Jodi – welcome back! And good on ya for partying. We all need to remind ourselves that there is life beyond infertility!
Laurie – I'm so, so sorry to hear about your mother-in-law. My own mother died ten years ago, when I was 25. It was dreadful at the time, but the cliche about time being a great healer is true. You never 'get over it,' but you do learn to live with it, and will be able at some point to enjoy life as much as ever, in spite of it. I still miss my mum terribly, but one of the things that amazed me after she died was how, if I ever needed advice, I would know exactly what she would say or do, because she was part of me – biologically, spiritually and emotionally. She's still with me, all the time – not in a spooky way, but in my memory and in my heart.
In a funny sort of way, I think I almost enjoy life more now than I did before she died, because having been through such an awful bereavement, coming out the other side really did make me appreciate the smaller things in life. Life will never be the same again for any of you – life never is after a major loss, and neither it should be – but it WILL get better, just in a different way than before.
Hope this is helpful. If you ever want to chat or let off steam, just drop me a line. My DH in particular can understand how difficult it is losing an in-law and seeing your other-half grieving. Hang on in there.
Lots of love,
C xx


----------



## greeners

Hello IUI ladies 

Sorry to interupt.  I haven't been on this page for a while, so am a bit out-of-date with names and situations etc    

Just a quick question.   I had my first IUI in January and it failed.  I was really good during the 2WW and did absolutely no exercise (I'm a bit of an exercise freak normally!)    This made me really miserable and depressed.  

I'm now doing my second go at IUI and am worried about feeling the same during my 2WW as I did last time.  I need to be positive this time and feel that my running will help my mental state.  ^beware^

Does anyone think that going running during your 2WW will make it not work  I know you're told to take it easy, but I did that last time and it didn't bl**dy work!!!  

Thanks, Lou.


----------



## CR

ello everyone

greeners  -  i've just returned from my basting and really quizzed the (private) clinic on what you can and can't do in the 2ww.  (one of the nurses has actually seen me at the gym previously!).  i too went out of my head with doing absolutely nothing in my first 2ww.  but this time i wanted to find out exactly what i could do.  they said no weight machines at all.  you can use the x-trainer but not get your heart up, so not too much point really.  but they have said that walking and swimming is absolutely find in the 2ww, after 5 days from basting!  the important thing they advised was not getting your heart beat up.  mind you each clinic gives different advice, just thought i would give you my experience as i only asked the question this morning!!  good luck with your iui.

catwoman  -  i only got one dominant folly this month, 24mm.  i questioned this, (yes i question everything so dp says!!), that maybe it was too large and they said that 24mm on day of hcg jab is absolutely fine.  but i responded with 3-4 follies last time and felt a bit disappointed this time, but they said that they wouldn't have recommended going ahead if it would have been a waste of time.  did the larger folly have a regular circular edge to it?  this is a good indicator of a possibly folly with an egg.  irregular shapes lend themselves to cysts i have been told.  they gave me a 50% chance of the folly holding an egg, as previous scans had showed an irregular shape, however now the perfect circular folly shows perfect conditions to go ahead with iui.  hope this helps.  but as julie recommends, i would talk to your clinic to get more info and to settle your mind, after all you are paying for the treatment and are the customer.

basting happened today.  not nearly as painful as last time, perhaps this is down to not so many ov pains from the lesser number of follies!!  but i have been told that i have a high cervix, so maybe why i found it painful last time.  so in 2ww again.  but i am not nearly as optimistic as last time, after getting a bfn and with a lesser response to the injections.  but i must try and be positive!!

julie - i go miles for my reflexogy.  yours sounds good.  was it local and how much was it, do you mind me asking?  i wouldn't mind giving it a go.
hope you are coping on reception kylie, sorry julie!!!

holly - how did the meeting go??

laurie - so sorry to hear your about loss, hope things get easier for you.

have a fab weekend everybody.
love to all,
crxxx 

ps forgot to add, can't wait for them botty bullets and sore (.)(.) again, not!!!
xxx


----------



## ERIKA

Afternoon ladies just wanted to wish you all a great weekend     
Manda - You're not thick   at all there is just so much to learn. Every day I find out something new or have a question about ttc. At least I know there's always someone on the site that will have the answer.
Laurie - Sorry   is giving you a hard time & that you have a cold too. Hope you feel much better soon. Even more sorry to hear of your loss & I can only echo what Catwoman said. Yesterday was my dad's 14th anniversary I lost him when I was 23. It hurts as much now as it did then. Like Catwoman said you never get over your loss but in time you learn to live with it. Just support each other & talk don't bottle things up   
Jodi - Good to hear you had a fab time party girl   & I'm sure it will have done you good to relax & put ttc to the back of your mind for a little while.
Catwoman - Sorry   that the results weren't what you wanted. I don't know what's good or bad anymore   I seem to read so many different things. I think you are right to make an appt to see your doctor & like Julie said I would write a list of questions. I guess that as you were told it was a good follie that you're still getting basted tomorrow so lots of   & remember it only takes one so stay   
CR - Glad basting went well today & stay     hun because although you didn't have as many follies as last time it only needs one. Wishing you lots of luck on the   & I hope to be joining you there next week. I was interested to see that you found basting better this time. I found it painful last month & the nurse struggled so maybe next time will be easier   Fingers crossed for you.
Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C

Julie - just popping on to say have a lovely weekend and see you next week  

Will be back soon
H xx


----------



## skinnybint

Happy POETS day ladies and lets hope that Friady 13th is lucky!..I was born on 13th..may explain slight madness!
Erica  with your scan tomorrow, will be thinking of you inbetween my kissogram jobs! Maybe I'll be a nun or even a gorilla tomorrow!, can't flaming sing though or so dh says.
Creaky  on your wedding news, how romantic, especially if it snows. I had a horse and carriage which was lovely until we joined the carnival procession when we left the church..dh is a few years older then him and some people thought I was off to another church with my DF..charming..was funny though! Good luck with your scan for next week.
Catwomen, I'll send Batman around to cheer you up and you can admire his outside Y-fronts.
Well, I have had a fairly nice day, not too many patients and home early. I have decided that I have conceived an extra-terrestial with lots of tenticles and a love of football as it has been thumping my right side all day and I feel like the whole of my right side is stretching and getting all deformed. It's not like, but you know what I mean..like that huge spot that noone else can see.
On a serious note, does make me worry slighlty about ectopics but there the worrying ends as it's Friday and I have stopped worrying. Not even rushing to the loo every half hour to look for .If it happens then it happens and if it doesn't well there is always next time!!!
Hi to Julie, Laurie, Jodie, babyfish and everyone else, have a lovely weekend and I'll speak to you all tomorrow.
Skinny post alien abduction   (ps, I cycle to work twice a week and don't seem to have any probs apart from the defibbrillation needed when I get there!)


----------



## Catwoman

Hello everyone!
Just wrote a long post, which I managed to delete by mistake when I accidentally hit the return key. The general gist of it was: thank you all for your reassuring/supportive remarks, I think you're all fab. l feel much happier about basting tomorrow.
Erica – best of luck for the scan (is it tomorrow?) and fingers crossed that basting happens Monday and we can be 2ww buddies again!
CR – looks like you and I will be 2ww buddies too. Thanks for your reply – I think my follicle was a smooth outline (they let me see it on the scanner) and as they didn't seem at all perturbed, maybe I shouldn't be either.
Julie – have a lovely weekend.
Laurie – I'll be thinking of you.
Holly – have a lovely weekend! When are you off on your hols?
Skinny – keep that evil AF at bay! I'm rooting for you!
Anyone else I've forgotten to mention – have a lovely weekend.
Right, I'm off home… hot bath, early night with a furry, purry mog curled up around my head (it's the only place my boy cat will sleep at night… with his unfeasibly loud purring i one ear, and my DH's snoring in the other, it's no wonder I'm constantly sleep deprived).
Have fun, and lots of                   to us all!
Lots of love,
C xx


----------



## MollyW

Morning girlies. Scan y'day was fine. Started stabbing again, another scan on Weds...

Congrats Creaky on the ring... 

Laurie - nice to hear from you. We were getting worried. Sorry you're having a rough time. Your poor FIL & DH... Hope your clinic sort their act out soon.  

Catwoman, Erica, Lucy Lou:     for the basting....

Manda - thanks, I am fine, are you okay? And Rachel??   

Holly - are you in holiday mode yet? 

 for Skinny & everyone on 2ww.

Keem - extra     for the difficult week ahead. Thinking of you...

Love to you all...
Molly
x


----------



## skinnybint

Morning Ladies,
Catwoman. I hope you enjoyed your cuddles with your pussycat last night..I only have 1 who likes laps and Abby does her own thing.

Molly, good luck with this cycle and all the stabbing...life is a rollercoaster.

I'm still hanging in there, but I remember with my ISCI, I got AF the day before my blood test. Still getting cramps and that warm sensation that you get pre AF but fingers crossed none the less.

Off to see Starlight Express in Southampton tonight so that should keep my mind off things. 

Hope you all have a lovely Saturday, inspite of grotty weather.

LOL Skinny


----------



## dianne

Dear MollyW
Sorry to hear about your recent BFN 
good for getting going again if that feels OK 
I am due to start DIUI when AF arrives should be sun/Mon so may be we will be cycling similar time 
I am very concerned re change to less intensive IUI as opposed to IVF but appeals to me limited gap between cycles

Take Care 
Love Dianne x

*can i ask everyone re their experiences of the Gap between IUI attempts*


----------



## keemjay

Hi Dianne 

everyone has differing views on having a gap between IUI's, some like to get going straight away as it can take your mind off the bfn and makes them feel like they doing something, others need to get over the bfn and have a bit of space. having no gap means ypu hardly have time to dram breath as you have to have a scan on day 2/3, so your barely over the shock of AF arriving!

some clinics dont give you a choice, mine insisted on a month off when i was having a stimulated cycle, but let me do 2 in a row when doing unstimulated.
personally i needed a month off in between and was glad the clinic insisted, and I did find it hard doing 2 on the trot when i did the naturals (tho it was what i wanted)
hope thats helpful 

kj x


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi Everyone

 to all the Newbies.

I haven't been around for a while because things have been nuts at work and also because we've been spending a bit of time dealing with Moosey's miscarriage.  She finally stopped bleeding three days ago (she bled for seven weeks in spite of a D&C) and they FINALLY ruled out an ectopic last week and her HCG levels went back to zero so we can start moving forward again.

Because of the insane bleeding we nearly missed Moosey's af but noticed it just in time and are trying again this month (probably end of next week).  I'm so happy to be trying again and glad for Moosey that the bleeding has stopped.

I'm sorry that I haven't really caught up with anyone's news.  Congratulations to our new BFPs and our new Mummies  

Special hugs to Molly, Keeemjay and ********** (are you going again now - I know you had planned to) and of course to Aussie Meg.

Catch you all soon

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## keemjay

VIL, that is so wierd - i was just thinking about you this avo in the garden and realising we hadnt heard from you in a long time and now here you are!! sorry you've had such a mare with moosey's bleeding but great that you are now finally able to go again - hurrah!!

lots of    to you and moosey

kj x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

It is so hard to keep up with you all.

KJ - how are you?

Juile - when are you started next round of treatment or have you started already?

My AF arrived today and hasd mega mega PMT I have been a nightmare. I am glad we have taken a break for a while but I stil have another AF before we can start treatment again, I just want to get on with it now.
Not even 100%sure that we will haev next treatment in June Hospital may devide that want to check my tubes or something who knows. Cant wait for appointment on June 13th!

I am thinking about having accupuncture but I dont know that much about it, is it exoensive?

Big hugs to everyone in 2ww

Goog luck to VIL and Mossey this time round   

Take care Donna xx


----------



## skinnybint

Hi all,     today,
Enjoyed first half of Starlight Express last night, but in absolute agony (right sided stabbing pain) in second half. Anyway, tried to ignore it, got home and you know who had arrived. (And she wasn't even on the casting list!!!) I was hoping it was just going to be light but no, the real thing and only 10 days into 2ww.
Anyway, off to see the nurse tomorrow, to make sure nothing weird is going on and to hopefully start next cycle tomorrow too.
Sorry for miserable news on a sunny Sunday but s..t happens!!!
Anyway, keeping busy today and have just bought myself a box of Mr Kiplings French fancies and will probably eat the lot.
Here's to second time lucky!!!
Luv Skinny


----------



## Donna Taylor

So sorry to hear   ruind your evening.
Big hugs to you, you sound quite positive but I am sure that is not how you are feeling inside, feel free to talk to us at anytime we know how you feel honey.
hope you are ok, enjoy your cakes and hay why not eat 2 boxes!

Take care Love

Donna xx


----------



## jodsterrun

Skinny,
Sorry to hear about .
I don't know what French fancies are, but enjoy them anyway.  I'm sure they're delicious.
Jodi


----------



## Holly C

Hi everyone!

I wrote the hugest post yesterday and lost it as the system crashed.  I was really fed up so it's taken me until now to feel like trying again!  My black mood may have something to do with AF arriving 7 days before she should.  Anyway enough of me....

Firstly - Skinny - so sorry to hear that AF arrived and well before her time.  Big   to you both.  I hope the sunshine has helped you to keep positive today and hope you will be back on track soon.

Lucy Lou - how did you scan go on Friday and is it all go for basting on Monday?
Loads of     to you honey!

Manda - hello lovely!  Hope all is well with you in the North!

Eva - I've heard that extra weight around the middle is a concern (though not for fertility reasons) because it can increase the risk of heart disease.  I'm not sure if that is reassuring...?!  Hope all is looking good for your next steps!

Creaky - great news!  Congratulations and Dec will be here before we know it!!  Hope you've had a lovely weekend away!  Good luck for your scan!

Julie - how was your 21st night?  Oh to be 21 again!

Erica - hi to you lovely!

Catwoman - it sounds like you had a rough old ride on Friday but Julie's advice no doubt helped.  I hope your Dr was less patronising when you saw her again!  It's a frustrating business when you are used to being in control.  IF is so out of our control that it's really difficult to just accept things and let them be.  Was thinking of you yesterday and sending  you    for basting.  Did it go ok and how is your cold?

Laurie - so lovely to hear from you again as have been wondering how you were getting on.  Losing your dear MIL must have been such a shock for you all.  I do hope time helps and talking about her and keeping her spirit alive is good too.  I still can't help but wonder if you should try investigating other clinics policies.  Maybe even a phone call/consultation to get a second opinion as I feel you are being given the brush off a bit.  Good on you for getting the adoption papers etc - I'm sure you will get your dream one way or the other 

Jodi - great to hear from you and so pleased you had such a great time in AKLD!  I requested good weather for your time there!  You sound like you've had a blast and probably just what you needed before you move on to IVF.  We want to hear how you are getting on tho - so don't leave us!!

Greeners - it's tricky isn't it not exercising in the 2ww but as our clinic says if you get that BFN and you have then you will always question whether it was that, that contributed to it....    

CR - are you resting up now?  Hope so!  It sounds reassuring the explanations you were given so I'm sure all is in order and that little follicle is turning magically into an embryo and dividing it's way towards this world!      How's all the home decorating going and has DP managed to slow down recently??!

Hi Molly - hope you're enjoying the sunshine!  I'm almost in holiday mode and even had a look at my summer wardrobe today before shivering and putting it back in the drawer!  Only 1 week to go now!  Good luck for Weds scan    


Petal - how was Dublin?  Hope you've had a great weekend away!

Nice to hear from you Donna - time will fly and you'll be back on that roller coaster before you know it!

VIL and Moosey - hello to you both!  It sounds like Moosey has had it really rough!  Hope you've turned the corner to more positive times now and you can get cracking again with treatment.  How was your trip to France?

Kristin and Babyfish - we're missing you both!  Hope both of you are ok?!

Hello Michelle   and CK6 if you are still reading this thread

My meeting went well on Thursday and potentially I'm going to be very busy with some good projects....right about the time I'm due to start tx again    aaahhh well we'll see.

As I said earlier AF arrived 7 days early which is not good when you are trying your best to balance your hormones.  Having said that there is a bright side as now AF won't be putting in an appearance on holiday, which DH is particularly happy about!

I'm off now to finish off some spring cleaning.  Hope you've all enjoyed the lovely sunshine today!

I'm not around much again on Mon/Tues but I'll be thinking of you!

Love
H xx


----------



## Candy

Just want to say hi to VIL, nice to see you back, seems like moosey has been to hell and back, lets hope that this is the start of better things C xx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Candy, just wanted to say I cant beleive you are 31 weeks pregnant it seems to have gone so quick, you will soon be holding your baby xx


----------



## CR

donna - nice to hear from you.  how is the new job going?
hope the time whizzes by for your next go/appt.

holly - thanks for asking.  you have succccch a good memory.  home diy is nearly finished, not stepping over tools any longer, but still waiting on the carpet to be fixed down properly and the grouting and masticing to be done.  dp still been really busy, so ho hum i can't complain.  especially so, that since the basting on friday he seems to have wrapped me up in cotton wool.  he has done all the ironing, hoovering, emptying the dishwasher, putting the rubbish out, changing the bed, blimey he is wearing me out thinking about what he has done, as well as pick up his mum, working and entertaining his ds.  he is so keen for this cycle to work that despite the clinic telling me swimming and walking is fine in the 2ww, he wants me to rest completely!!  some would say enjoy it, but i am not used to being a lady of leisure and i am always busy.  so it doesn't come easy letting him do everything while i rest.  mind you i did say this morning that upstairs needed hoovering as well when he had finished downstairs and was putting the hoover away, ummm i think i could just get used to this   

however i have had some light spotting/bleeding today, 2 days after basting.  they did tell me that they had knocked something around the cervix that had developed because of the injections (sorry can't remember the name they gave it) and i should expect some bleeding.  however i got nothing for 2 days, but today have had the spotting.  surely this early on it can't be proper bleeding?? especially that i was bleeding early last time at day 9/10.  perhaps i should call the clinic in the morning?  can anyone shed any light on what this bleeding might be??

anyway got to turn off.  happy monday morning to everyone, hope the sun is sunning for julie and everyone else.
crxxx


----------



## Lucy Lou

Morning girls,

just popping in very quickly to say hello to you all before i go off to London for IUI number 4, feeling a bit optomistic as for the first time my left ovary has woken up and i have 3 big fat follies, hope all went well on Saturday with your scan Erika & you'll be joining me on the 2 ww.

sorry i havnt had to time to read all the posts, i'll be back later!

Lucy Lou xxxx


----------



## mimhg

Hi ladies

good morning hope everyone is feeling ok today?

I have quite a busy day ahead, so thought i would just come on now to say hello to you all but no personals at the moment if thats ok and to ask a question.......

firstly, skinnybint so sorry for your af turning up like that, i would ring the hospital just to ask their opinion, take care honey xxxxx

I am due to start my 3rd iui in the next couple of weeks, which is ok, although i am away in the new forest on a cycling weekend with family, part of me feels maybe leaving it another month, but to be honest i just want to get it over and done with, as i really want to move on and if necessary away from all this iui business............. 

my question is maybe candy or anyone converting to ivf might know, when i was last with my consultant discussing the next iui, i asked him if dh and myself would be eligible for one ivf on the nhs, and he said yes and advised me to go to the gp for a referral letter to him at his nhs hospital.......... well a letter arrived on friday with an appointment for me and dh in november, it basically outlines we may have to have tests etc, what i want to know is this

1. do you think the hospital will require further tests? as we have had them all done and it willbe with our same consultant but nhs rather than private

2.what will be discussed at this first appointment and does that mean ivf will start pretty soon after that or is it then another waiting list before things start moving?

thanks very much

love michellexxxxxxxx


----------



## Catwoman

Morning all!
Skinny – I'm sorry about   arriving. Was really hoping this would be a bfp for you. Are you OK?
Donna – Hello and lovely to see you on the board again!
Victoria – We haven't spoken before, but I was really to sorry about the tough time you and Moosey have had.
CR – Glad basting went well. We are now 2ww buddies. Hurrah!
Erica – How was the scan? Is it basting a-go-go today? Hope so!
And good luck Lucy Lou!
Holly – thanks v much for thinking of me and remembering I had a cold. Feel pretty grim today, but am dosing myself up on paracetamol to keep my temperature down, and codeine to stiffle the cough. Which reminds me – is it OK for me to be taking that kind of medication during the 2ww? Given that it's so early on, I'm assuming it's OK – I'd find it impossible to get through the working day without it, I feel so crap… When is your holiday? 
Julie – Hello and happy Monday to you! Thanks a lot for all your advice on Friday. we've decided that if this month doesn't work, we're going too take a break from IUI for a month and book an appointment with my consultant to discuss my concerns and review my treatment. I think that if this month doesn't work, I'll need a break – psychologically and physically, too. Not only am I getting fatter, but I've developed the kind of acne I last had at the age of 15! How long before you start your next cycle of IUI? Your next AF can't be too far away…
Was basted on Saturday; this time it was less painful but took longer. DH's sperm sample was very good – no abnormal values at all, which was fantastic! We have no idea why or how, but somehow his motility has leapt from 44% to a sprinting 74%! And his morphology was normal, too – 40%. I had pretty bad ov pains all day Saturday and my basal body temperature leapt yesterday morning, so I'm hoping that my large follicle contained an egg after all, and that the timing was OK, too. 
Anyway, must get back to work. Bah. Am hoping that if I cough and sneeze and look pathetic enough, I'll be able to slope off early today…
Lots of love to all of you – apols to anyone I've left out, but there are so many of us!
C xx


----------



## Catwoman

Hahaahaha Julie, good plan… will try it and see what happens!
It feels very strange telling someone you hope their AF starts soon, but fingers crossed for you… the sooner the   arrives, the sooner you can get cracking!
Lots of love,
C xx


----------



## JED

Hi there ladies!
Just wondering if I can join you.  I'm due to start my first IUI at the end of this month and having you all to chat to who are in a similar position would be great support.

Just so you have a bit of background (also posted in the introducing IUI girls thread) my hubby and I have been ttc for 4 1/2 years now and have tried 3 months of Clomid and currently trying acupuncture and chinese herbs.  After charting for the past 4 months it seems I have a really short luteal phase (only 7 days) and so also about to give Progesterone cream a try. (things we do aye!)  Now just trying to stay positive for our tx next month....scary!

Looking forward to chatting to you all.

Jo xxx


----------



## jodsterrun

Jo,
Good luck and welcome to this thread.
I hope the Progesterone cream helps with that short luteal phase.

Hi everyone else,
I spoke to my gynaecologist today.  I don't know if you remember, but my cousin has just had a baby with cystic fibrosis.  First presentation in either family.  She is a carrier.  Anyway, my gynae wants me to have genetic counselling prior to IVF.
Considering IVF is due to start in less than 2 weeks, I can see another delay.

Never mind, it's been a long time coming anyway.
Keep well, and it looks like it's colds all around the world as I have one too.  What you expect when it's nearly winter though.

Bye for now
Jodi


----------



## Catwoman

Hello Jo and welcome – this is a fantastic place for support. Lots of luck and babydust to you!
Jodi – good to hear from you. Sorry to hear about your cousin – how long would it take for you to have the results of any tests? Sorry you have a cold, too – as you say, it's nearly winter there. But it's nearly summer here! (though you'd never guess it, because it's so dull and cold today…)
Julie – I don't think any of my colleagues are worrying about catching my germs, as I caught my cold off them in the first place! It's been going around the office for weeks and, as always, I'm the last in line…
Just about to take my next dose of paracetamol. Urgh. It won't do any damage this early on in the 2ww… will it?
Lots of love,
C xx


----------



## Catwoman

Thanks, Julie! Am still working on the sniffing and coughing, so I can go home and snuggle up with my gorgeous mogs.
Where is everyone else today?! It's v. v. quiet…
See you later,
Love C xx


----------



## ERIKA

Oooooooooh I'm so mad   I typed a massive post, bloody computer crashed & I lost the lot. Anyway here's what I remember..........
Skinny - So sorry AF arrived hun   hope you enjoyed the box of French Fancies & that they cheered you up a bit. Thanks for the follie fairies & I'll send them back to you for this cycle.
Catwoman - Glad the basting went well mate   everything sounds hunky dorey & once again we can share the 2ww. Hope you feel better soon & that horrible cold goes.
Molly - Good to hear that your scan went well Friday & wishing you lots of   for Wednesday.
Julie - Not long to go now, hope   arrives soon but that she doesn't play you up too much.
Donna - Good to see you back on the thread   hope you're ok.
Jo - Hello   & welcome to the site. Wishing you lots of luck on your journey.
Holly - Holiday countdown wahay   & at least AF won't be joining you while you're away.
Lucylou - Lots of     for basting today hun I really hope it's 4th time lucky for you. So we're sharing the 2ww again   
 Manda, Kim, Eva, Creaky, Michelle, CK6, Jodi, Rachel, Petal, Babyfish, Laurie, Kristin, Dianne, VIL & everyone else hope you're all ok.
Don't want to loose this so I'm going to post it now then come back & tell you my news.
Erica.xx


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

hi all
i am following all your posts now and hope to pick up who's who so i can start posting more personal notes. however, i just wanted to say a BIG good luck   to all those on their 2ww. does anyone know roughly how many iui girls are posting regularly on this particular thread? 
i read an article today in the evening standard about jamie oliver's wife (jules) who had fertility treatment to conceive and telling an amusing story that jamie oliver decided to collect his sperm at home and then had a mad dash on his moped to get the sample to the clinic.. i wonder if they did iui
anyway hope that brightens up your day.. eva


----------



## ERIKA

Hooray at least that posted   
Well ladies I had an emotional rollercoaster over the weekend. I had a lovely weekend with DP but he went off to Wales this morning for 6 weeks so that always makes me feel   He is on standby for   production though   Then my scan wasn't too good on Saturday, the lining wasn't thick enough & I had 2 decent follies 16mm & 15mm & some small ones. I was told to go back this morning & my God what a difference 2 days & an injection made! Even the nurse was   My 2 good ones are now 22mm & 19mm but the little ones they weren't bothered about have also had a growth spurt & there's another 2 at 16mm & 15mm plus a small one. The nurse couldn't believe the difference & I'm obviously a late developer. I had to be examined by someone else & everything measured for a 3rd time. I was getting stressed because I thought they might tell me I couldn't go ahead but after talking to the   I was given the go ahead, yippeeee!!!
So it's Pregnyl tonight, DP has got to come home tomorrow night & basting is on Wednesday   I'm excited but also know that the 2ww will drive me even more mad this time because I'll be home alone. Thankfully I've got you lovely ladies to share it with so that's a good thing   
Erica.xx


----------



## Catwoman

Hello all!
Erica – fingers crossed for your being basted on Weds. Looks like we'll be 10-day-wait buddies this month! Shame about your DH being away for such a long time – I get rather   when mine's away for a few days, let alone a few weeks, so I don't envy you there. But yes, you have the lovely IUI girls to keep your spirits up! And good news about the 2 follies – long may they continue fattening!
Hello again Eva! I'll be picking up my usual copy of the Evening Standard on the way home. Sounds like you're a fellow Londoner – where are you being treated? Are you at UCH?
Right, I'm off home. I didn't manage to slope off early, in spite of all my sniffing and coughing. It's been far, far too busy. Pah!
Take care everyone,
Lots of love,
C xx


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

hi catwoman,
yes i am a londoner. live in muswell hill. i am actually being treated by mr lower at the london clinic. by chance really as i just did a search on the london clinic as my DF had been treated there by a urologist. no idea how succesful his clinic is (ISIS in essex) but in a way he seems a nice man and has a good cv. why did you choose uch?
eva


----------



## skinnybint

Hi ladies,
Thanks for all your words of support. I'm trying to remain positive and keep smiling and joking like I do, but today was not a good day.
Turned up for my day 2 scan and have a b....y great cyst in each ovary as a result of last treatment, therefore I have to miss a cycle and wait for them to disappear. May explain all the pain I've been getting and infact still have. Makes me wonder if I actually produced any follicles on my last cycle, but wondering is not good.
Anyway, on the way home from work, realised I had left my handback with purse etc in and could not handle tackling the traffic again and when I got home one of my cats had caught a baby bird. It wa still alive and I managed to catch it and calm it down...it almost fell asleep at one point. Anyway, back in the garden now hiding in a bush..I just hope he survives. (cats are locked in and frightened of me as I screamed at them rather loudly). Upset me a bit but maybe it was everything coming to a head.
Well, feel better talking to you guys and have a large glass of white wine which I am enjoying. Will be getting completely p....d at my sisters hen night on Saturday.
All the best to you all, whatever stage you're at and I promise I will be more cheerful on my next post.
Skinny


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

hi Skinny
I am new to this thread and I am sorry to hear how taxing life is for you at the moment. It certainly brings into very sharp focus for me that this infertility lark is hard going. over the last six months i have felt like i am on a rollercoaster and i sometimes wonder if i have the strength to go through what you girls have - but i reckon with all this support that whatever happens i will be able to deal with it.
i hope 2005 brings you happiness and that this is a small blip for you. 
eva xx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Skinny,

So sorry you have not had a good day. I know nothing I can say will make you feel anybetter. we have all felt the way you are feeling and all I can say is it does get better, easy to say I know.
After our second IUI failed I hit rock bottom, DH and I weren't talking I even slept in the spare room at one point! but with all the support on here we got through and are the happiest we have ever been in a long time.
All I am trying to say is the cloud will lift and you will feel better honey, feel free to talk to us all at any point all the ladies on here will be a hidge support I am sure.

Hope you feel better

Love Donna xx


----------



## Rachel B

Hi there  

Skinny - sorry that you've had such a horrid day.  I think that a large glass of wine is definitely in order!

Lots and lots of names on here and as a recent newbie it's quite hard to remember them all, but just wanted to say good luck to everyone, wherever you are at, and I hope we all get there in the end, one way or another!!

Very impressed that Jamie Oliver even managed to find time to courier his little swimmers personally, in between being a top chef, author, employer of wayward youths and saving the nation's health!  What a guy!

I've been trying to think about things other than IUI for the last few days in order to forget about the BFN, but am back on the old clomid again now and due for Day 9 scan on Friday.  I think that hopefully this 3rd go will be easier as I know what to expect, so fingers crossed that a more relaxed attitude may help this time.  

Off to have a lovely relaxing bath and then bed.................

Lots of    and   

Love Rachel


----------



## CR

julie - thanks for info on reflexology.  can you give me the contact details for yours, because i really can't be doing with travelling 60 mile round trip to my old one.  good though she was.  yours is so much closer to home and comes v recommended!  glad you can see the end of all your recent troubles and start iui again.  you must be feeling really uplifted with the thought that you can go again this week.

erika - wow on the follies, i am soooo jealous with my lousy result this month.  lots of pos vibes to you for the basting this wednesday.

i read that about jules oliver and her fertility troubles.  i read that she had a condition that affected her ovulating, i wondered if she had PCOS.  so many people seem to suffer from it, victoria beckham has it too.  so how comes just these two ladies have 5 children between them!!  i guess the money helps  
and they are both v slim which assists PCOS symptons.  perhaps jules oliver and kylie are members on FF!!

catwoman - hope your cold gets better.  and you are fairly chilled out with the 2ww.

julie/holly/ck6 - i forgot to say that the nuffield have changed their policy on testing.  they have said that because they have had quite a few women testing after 2ww getting a bfn and then getting a bfp 2 days later, now their policy is to test 2ww + 2 days, hence 16 days after basting.  so now my test date isn't until 29 may, a week this coming sunday, it seems an age and i am only in my first week.  i am so tempted to test on day 14.  but if like last time, i will be bleeding long before day 14, only managed 8-9 days last time post basting.  anyway thought i would share this new drama with my fellow nuffield chums.

catwoman - when is your test day?

got to go and get some shut eye.
crxxx
ps morning julie


----------



## ck6

hello everyone ...wow so many new names on here..
erika we could be two  week buddies ....had my pregnal at 11.00pm tonight...booked in for egg collection on wednesday but could turn into iui, my left ovary is a pain in the whatsit...at the moment its 2mm away from great big artery to my leg so if its not safe will turn into iui i think i had 9 folllies, kinda lost it a bit as i had to do a crab postion so he could try and see my left ovary ....can you image  ....very nice man though kept making me laugh  not good whilst have internal scan.....
hello julie, holly, jodi, catwoman, donna, kj,manda,cr,cathy, molly, michelle,rachel, skinnybint, gwen, eva, vil, jo, lucy lou, and creaky, that was lovely news december wedding will be wonderful... must go and get some sleep hope everyone is getting over their colds speak soon love caroline xxxxx


----------



## Catwoman

Morning all!
Skinny - I'm really sorry to hear about your tough day. Fingers crossed for next month... my cats never catch birds, but that's because they're too fat and lazy! I used to have a tabby cat years ago, though, who'd catch field mice and line their corpses up in order of size on the patio. They really can be 'orrible creatures... why do we love them so much?!
Eva - spooky coincidence! I must live very close to you indeed - I live very close to Alexandra Palace, on Victoria Road. We may well have passed each other on the Broadway many times - good to know there's a fellow ff so close by!
CR - I'll be testing a week on Sunday I think - whatever date that is (unless AF comes the day before, which is what happened last month). Is it 15 or 16 days post-insemination? I've never been entirely clear on that one... I think it must be the day after you, because you had IUI last Friday, didn't you? Let's hope it's a BFP for us both this month!
CK6 - I laughed long and hard at you doing the crab position. Your ultrasonographer (sp?) sounds a lot more fun than mine! Best of luck with whatever happens.
Hello Rachel B - nice to hear from you again.
Holly - where are you? We're missing you!
Anyone heard anything from Babyfish?
Big hello to Erica, Donna and Julie, Manda, Jodi, Aussie Meg and huge apologies to anyone I've missed out.
Must go and get ready for work - I'm running horribly late this morning and still haven't had a shower...
Oh, and the cold is still pants. I was coughing like a 40-a-day Woodbine smoker at 4am this morning  
Bye!
Lots of love,
C xx


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi girls

My computer is busted again so can I ask anyone who has had basting since last wednesday or anyone who has started cycling to pm me with the date you were basted or stated tx so I can keep up as I can only use the pc occassionally.
Hi to everyone and a big cuddle to you VIL and MOosey good to see you back
M


----------



## JED

Morning everyone,
Thanks for the welcome posts. I'm still trying to get up to speed with where eveyone is up to in their tx but from a quick scan:

Skinny -  lots of  .  Hope you feel a bit better soon.

catwoman - glad to hear your basting went well - I'm not looking forward to the 2ww!

Erika - good luck for tomorrow!  It's a pain that your Dh is away - I know what that's like, mine travels quite a bit with work and it just give you too much time to think about things!

Julie - always nice to read your posts as you always sound so chipper and cheery    

Am a bit   this morning as my best friend just told me last night she was 4 months preg with her second child (got pregnant first month trying both times!!!!) and said she was too scared to tell me because of how it might upset me - which it did but of course I said I was happy for her etc etc.  But am trying to look on the bright side and stay positive since we start out tx next month.  

Is anyone on this thread being treated at Hammersmith hospital?

Jo xxxx


----------



## Lucy Lou

Morning ladies,

Julie, yes i've just heard about kylie on the radio, its awful news.

Catwoman, sorry if someone else has mentioned this to you, i've been a bit slack on catching up with all the posts in the last few days, but if you have the pregnyl shot before IUI it matures the eggs & guarantees ovulation within 36 hours of having it, as i understand it anyway!!

Erika, fingers crossed for you tomorrow, mine all went well yesterday, 3 big fat follies of 24, 22 & 21, also for the first time after a lot of prodding he managed to get the catheter through all my stitches where my cervix used to be & into the uterus, thats the first time he's been able to do that but the pain was horrible, DH's hand turned blue i squeezed it so much!!!

So there are a few of us on the 2ww,   for us all, lets hope bank holiday weekend produces some BFP's, and i am aware i'm sounding a bit like Judith Chalmers but once again i will be abroad for my test day! - yes this time in will be at the MIL's in Italy, if any of you have seen monster in law you'll sympathize with me, this is a big fierce Italian mama who expects grandchildren yearly!!!and still hasn't come to terms with her youngest marrying a foreigner.

well the sun is shining and i hope all of you have a happy Tuesday, lots of love to you all & sorry i will try & keep up with all the personals now I'm back at my desk, with extra   for skinny

Lucy Lou xxxx


----------



## ERIKA

Catwoman - Hope your cold is feeling better have you got a nose like   I'll be more than happy to do a 10 day wait with you   Hope the time passes quickly for us both & fingers crossed that the bank holiday week gives us the BFP results we so desperately want.
Skinny - Sorry to hear you had such an awful day    Hope those cysts disappear in double quick time & enjoy yourself at your sisters hen night you deserve it. Have a few   for me!!
Rachel -   for scan on Friday.
CR - Sending you lots of      for the 29th May. Hope you start the BFP's off on bank holiday weekend.
CK6 - I had my Pregnyl at 9.30pm last night so we will be cycle buddies   Egg collection tomorrow, wow, wishing you all the very best whichever treatment you have, hope this is your month hun.
Julie - Any signs of   yet? It was awful news about Kylie but at least it has been diagnosed in the early stages so hopefully she will make a full & speedy recovery.
Jo - I know how your feel about your friend. My sister is having her 3rd & has caught straight away each time, how's your luck!!!! Stay   matey & think about your treatment starting next month.
LucyLou - Follies sound fantastic hun   Glad the basting went well & look forward to sharing the   The catheter experience sounds painful hope you feel ok today. The same thing happened to me last time & I grabbed DP's hand so hard I think I stopped the blood flow. She tried with 3 different ones & had trouble getting through an internal wall   but she noted it on my records so this time they know. Just hoping it's a bit easier. Wishing you lots of luck & hoping Italy brings you good news.
Hello   Eva, Donna, Manda, Megan, Jodi, Holly & everyone else hope you're all well & happy. I've booked tomorrow off work as I feel like my appts are arousing suspicion in one of the directors so I decided a days holiday was the way to go & then I can't be asked anything.
Have a good day one & all
Erica.xx


----------



## CR

afternoon everyone, just a quickie because i have too many eyes in my office!

erika & catwoman - lots of pos vibes to you also.  i guess it will make the 2ww that little bit easier with us all in the same boat together.

lucy lou - pos vibes to you too.

i am trying to work out why we have different 2ww times?  i think erika and catwoman are 10 day wait and i have 16 days!  do you think it might be because my pregnyl injection was a large one at 10,000??

julie - have you sent all the clouds over to me 
crxxx


----------



## mandaW

good afternoon beautiful girls. well it is a beautiful afternoon   up here in the North East!!!!

Gosh, what a lot to catch up on.

Catwoman- oh no arnt colds the pits  . Not what you need in the 2WW. Hope you are feeling a bit better now xx

Skinny- what a complete   day for you- i`m so sorry about the cysts. But you are always so positive, and you have got the hen night to look forward to. It`s my sisiter in laws hen night in 3 weeks, need a new outfit!!!!

Erika-    for tomorrow

Julie- how are you my star?? Where is that  , shes never around when you need her, and is when you dont want her. 

Jed, hi nice to meet you . Good luck with Tx next month. It seems everyone is getting pregnant around me too. It can be so hard, but more so when people give you THAT look. They think you will be a complete wreck if they mention babies, pregnancy etc etc dont they, when infact I am always so pleased for people. Mad old world isnt it??!!

lucy Lou, bet you`re in follie heaven. good luck and well done 

CK- good luck for Wednesday  

Rachel B how you doing? Back on Clomid I see, this is such a merry go round isnt it. Sending you loads of  

Hi everyone else, CR, Mim, donna (you sound really well), petal, Eva- lovely to meet you, Creaky, Keemjay, Jodi, Megan, holly, and everyone elsexxx

Well are frantically injecting and are back at the hospital for our scan on Friday morning. Fingers crossed basting on Monday. Have decided to have next week off, but DH has bought me a lap top so I can keep in touch from home!!! Going home now and going to have a lovely shower and then take miss babs for a long walk in the fields- though DH has just rang and said she has chewed her way through a gorgeous belt of mine- little monkey!!!

Anyway will cyber speak to you all in the morning. Have a super evening

Manda xxxxx


----------



## skinnybint

Flippin eck I can't keep up with you all, so if I miss anyone out which I'm sure I will, keep your peckers up (excuse the punn) and all the best with whatever you are doing.
Ok, I had a downer yesterday but hey, back to reality and back to poistive vive campaign again...you guys are great!
Here goes;
Caroline, good luck for Wednesday with whatever they decide, will be thinking of you..I've been there and had egg collection too. (Well in spirit as the pethidine knocked me out!)

Loucy Lou and Erica  with ..my fingers are crossed.
Hi to Donna and Eva and thanks for your comments and hugs etc.

Rachel  with your scan on Friday...sneak those follie fairies in.

Catwoman, sorry about your cold and my advice is, feed it lots of cakes and then it will get fed up and go away..honest 

Hi to Jo and Julie and Julie I hope you get  soon, and then we will all be keeping our fingers crossed for you.

Manda, my clinic in Portsmouth say to test on day 16 too and to possibly expect AF any day between 12 and 16. (So I was different and got it on day 10 but sometimes one just has to be an individual)

OK, now time for some retail therapy from Le Redoute and Holby City tonight...god, I'm sad.Followed by Most Haunted as my sisters friend is being interviewed as she works in the London Dungeons...nice!!

I heard about Kylie too..big bummer...she'll fight it cos she's that type of gal.

Speak to you all soon.
May the Sun be with you all!!!Skinny


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

Sorry for no other personals - it is just that i am getting used to all your names. 

Catwoman - If I stuck my head out of my front door and shouted CATWOMAN you'd probably hear me as i live on windermere road!! good to know that you are just round the corner!!! it's a small world isn't it!

EVA XX


----------



## ck6

thanks skinny, just had my last supper and last drink ...whatever it is will be at 11.00 x
erika - good luck i will be thinking of you at 9.30, hope your dh got back ok
manda - good luck for basting on monday
hello everyone sorry no personals in such a tizzy about tomorrow 
love caroline xxxx


----------



## g

Hi there,

It seems like ages since I joined you for a chat. Thanks so much to everyone for your messages when my nan died.You're such sweeties.

I'm now able to get back into contact after having some probs with my dial up connection. I've decided to come into the 21st century and get broadband. It's a different world! Hopefully I'll be able to visit and chat more often now.

Thanks for keeping me on the++ vibes campaign. It's always good to know that friends are routing for us.

I'm really inbetween treatments at the moment. Can't decide wether to stay with IUI (5th time) or to move on to IVF. At the moment I'm in limbo.
I have done something positive though .I 've contacted my MP to complain about not being eligible for free IVF even though I'm under 40 (just!) and meet all the other criteria. He said he'd look into it ,but the election got in the way.
Hopefully he'll get back on the case soon. It makes me feel like I'm doing something/anything to get closer to my goal of being a mum.

Best wishes and babydust to you all,

            Luv,
                g


----------



## Holly C

Hi Gorgeous Ones!

Sorry not around much - will be back later this afternoon and will do a proper posting then.

Just want to wish Caroline ALL THE BEST for todays treatment - whichever way the tx option goes!  Thinking of you    

H xx


----------



## JED

Morning everyone, 
What a nice morning.  Julie, looks like we will be starting scans less than a week apart, I'm due to start next Friday    Are you on clomid and injections aswell?  I'm a bit worried as my clinic doesn't give you prog pesseries and with my short luteal phase I have read I really need them!  I've left a message with my consultant to have a chat today about it hopefully.

As with Eva, sorry about no personals as I'm still trying to get up to speed with where everyone is at.  Just wanted to pop on and say hello.  Good luck to everyone on the 2ww!

Take care
Jo xx


----------



## petal b

hi ladies hope you are all well.hello to everyone that is new 
well had alovely time in ireland and it was very sunny which was nice.while i was there,we  saw a couple that had adopted alittle girl from russia,she was lovely,she looked like them and you would never had thought that she was not theirs naturally.so it has got me thinking....and have now thought that if this does not work,we think we would do it,they told us all about it and to see the joy in their faces and the love they have for this child was something else.i always thought that it would be so hard to bond with another persons child,but they said that the day they picked her up and took her home was the best day of their life and they all took to each other straight away,i know it is not that easy but it has now got me thinking that there is hope out there and if this does not work we can do something else,because before i saw them i thought that i could never do it but now it is different.i want to do it now .she was such a lovely littie girl,anyway sorry to be going on but it is all i can think about and it is good to let it out.

good luck to everyone who is starting soon and everyone who has started,sorry i have not read what has been going on but will catch up tonight

hope you all have a gret day 
luv petal b


----------



## keemjay

Hi all

sorry been a bit quiet of late, trying to get my head round some things and keeping busy. also organising a party for mine and dh's b'days at the weekend so giving the house a bit of a once over - HATE dusting but it really needs doing 
just wanted to check you've all seen the announcement on the site newsdesk about ff and its future and asking for donations. does anyone here have a paypal account? i'd heard  about it from someone who used it for e-baying that it was unsafe  anyone know about that? i want to donate to ff but not sure about setting up a paypal account

love and  to all

kj x

ps petal just saw your post - lovely story, am seeing more positive things in adoption every time i hear about it


----------



## jane12

Hi all

Good luck to all on 2ww and testing.

On my third go at IUI first scan Monday maybe basting Thursday next week.

Anybody know how many sperm they have had put back just trying to find out likely hood of a BFP.

Any replies and advice welcome.

thanks

Jane12


----------



## Catwoman

Hello, lovely ladies! 
Eva – that means you're just around the corner from me! Well, you never know… before too long, we may be pushing our buggies up the road towards Muswell Hill Broadway together… Are you a patient at Bounds Green GP practice? The docs there have been really helpful during the two and half years we've been trying to conceive.
Good luck and lots of      to Erica and Caroline. Lucy Lou, sounds like everything went well for you! Lots of lovely follies!
Manda – thanks for asking about the cold. I'm feeling a lot, lot better today.
Skinny – how are you doing?
Julie, Holly, Donna, Petal and Jo – hello and happy Wednesday to you all (and anyone else I've forgotten).
Just had a difficult half hour – the first of the four pregnant/new mums in my office has just bought her baby in. An absolutely adorable baby girl. She was conceived the very first time they tried… very, very hard not to feel v jealous. My face is aching from all the smiling I've been doing, when really I want to  .
Ah, well. Our time will come!!!!!!!!!
Lots of love,
C xx


----------



## CR

WAKE UP julie!!  
hope you are feeling a bit warmer.  how are you doing with the no choc diet?  i had been v v good until a party tea last sunday when i ate a mini choc roll for dessert.  and i didn't even realise it was chocolate until 10 mins later!!  how stupid am i!!  but only one mini roll in over 2 and a half weeks i think is good.  hope you are doing well.

caroline - hope everything went really really well for you today.  and you didn't have to do the crab position!!

petal b - what a lovely story about the adoption.  you do certainly make it sound much nicer than i would have imagined it can be.  glad you had a lovely time in ireland.

catwoman, you get the afternoon bravery award for being smiley with the new baby.

how are you other lovely ladies getting on with your 2ww's?
me - i'm fairly chilled.  but it is only day 5/6 since basting.  i am not sure if you count the day the iui is done as day 1 or the day after as day 1?
the spotting seems to have stopped. but lasted from day 2-4

jane - my clinic told me that anything over 5 million swimmers in the washed sample is ok for iui.  we had 21 million on this iui.

wow eva and catwoman living so close to each other.

hi to Keemjay, glad you ok.

holly - where you been??  oh and the organics delivery company simply organics did get back to me yesterday and yes they do deliver to my area.  need to sort it out now, but it is so expensive, might need to curb my bluewater trips to go organic 
hope you are good.

hi to everyone else, sorry can't recall anymore names!! well take pity on me i didn't even think a mini chocolate roll counted as chocolate!! 

have a good afternoon.
crxxx


----------



## JED

Hi girls,
Julie I'm with you wanting that afternoon nap, I usually have a coffee to wake me up after lunch but am trying to ween myself off caffeine!

Holly - I get my groceries delivered from the organic delivery company and really recommend them!

Catwoman - you poor thing, that's so hard I know.  Last time that happened to me I had to go and have a cry in the loo afterwards.  Our time will come.

Have a good afternoon everyone else  
Jo xxx


----------



## Catwoman

Thanks all for your kind words. Am feeling much happier now!  
CR – I keep forgetting we are 2ww buddies! Am I right in remembering you were basted on Friday? I was 'done' on Saturday. My clinic says that I should test 16 days after insemination, but last month AF appeared 14 days after IUI so I didn't need to. 
Jane – I wish I knew how much sperm is good, too. All I was told the last time was 'it's a very good sample,' which was excellent news because DH has dodgy morphology and motility – not distastrous, just dodgy. This time, all his pre-wash stats were above normal, which was brilliant. We have no idea why, but he has been on an organic diet and popping Marilyn Glenville's fertility vitamins for the last 6 months, so we think that may have something to do with it!
My body's doing weird things today. Sorry if this is too much information, but I seem to be producing the egg white cervical mucus I used to get pre-ovulation, before I started Clomid. Given that I'm four days post-ov (I'm pretty certain of this – I've been doing my basal body temperature thingy every morning) and have had absolutely no cervical mucus whatsoever on clomid (I have become a dried up old husk) I am finding all this very strange.
Wondering how Erica got on and how Caroline is. Was there anyone else basting today? 
Julie – hope you're staying awake! What kind of business is it you work for? And do they force you to go on reception as a punishment when you've been naughty?!
Jo – sorry to hear you ended up in the loos in tears. I've been there, too (my loos, obviously, not yours). 
God, I hate work at the moment. I would give my eye teeth to be at home tending to my garden, baking fairy cakes or stroking one of my mogs. 
Oh, well. Dream on…
Lots of love,
C xx


----------



## mandaW

Good afternoon gals,

Well i`ve just caught up from yesterday.

Petal what a great story. I was saying something similar the other day about some friends of ours. They have just adopted a beautiful little boy and he looks so like them. They had one go at IUI, and then one IVF, but unfortunately didnt take well to the treatments and became quite ill. Anyway they like us all questioned their future and sanity. Tried several different local authorities, some of whom I must say were unhelpful but eventually ended up at sunderland and the adoption process was relatively straight forward. They are so happy, and look so stress free!!! They are now planning on going for a girl to complete their family. 

Hi Julie, dont go to sleep, find me a funny joke..........

Jed, good afternoon, you are soooo right "Our time will come!!" what a nice thought for the day 

Catwoman, its such a tricky situation isnt it. Sending you a  

Cr- gald you are chiilin on the 2WW, and I agree one small mini roll is ok- besides dont want our bodies to think theres a chocolate drought do we??!!

jane- good luck for your scan on Monday, we may end up on 2ww together   

Keemjay, hows the dusting going  

Can anyone tell me what that smiliy is next to the devil?? not Petals Pee stick man, this one  ?? Its being bugging me all week


----------



## jane12

Catwoman

Can you let me know where to get those vitamin tablets you mentioned.

Let me know how you get on.

thanks

Jane12


----------



## Catwoman

Of course I can, Jane – I get them from the Natural Health Practice, and buy online at naturalhealthpractice.com. He takes the male ones and I take the female ones. They turn your wee bright yellow, but other than that there are no side-effects!
If you order online, the products are usually sent to you within three days. The Fertility Plus capsules for men cost £21.27 for 90, the ones for women cost £19.57 for 60. The VAT is £7.15, so the total is £47.99.
He also eats a mainly organic diet and drinks filtered water. The other thing he did was visit a naturopath, who put him on some strange 'bowel cleansing' programme, which basically involved taking lots of senna for three weeks (boy, was it difficult sharing a bathroom with him!). Again, no idea if it helped his sperm or not, but he has a history of reflux oesophagitis and had been taking medication for years. After the bowel cleanse, he hasn't had to take another antacid pill and has had no indigestion, which is a bit of a miracle really.
Hope all this helps! We started off a bit cynical about using alternative therapies and dietary supplements, but were pretty desperate. But it seems that something somewhere along the line has certainly worked…
Best of luck,
Love C xx


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

ooooooowwwww Catwoman - if we both manage to get pregnant then let's do Muswell Hill broadway    
can't help but notice just HOW MANY pregnant women and mothers there are in muswell hill - they all seem to congregate in M&S whenever I am there....  
hello to everyone else. 
eva


----------



## Catwoman

Hello, Eva! Tell me about it – they're everywhere with their prams, or clogging up the roads in their 4x4's with their baby-on-board stickers slapped on the back… aaaaaaaargh! I think it must be an unusually fertile area, given how difficult it is getting any clomid in the chemists around there!
Yep, if we ever do manage it, let's have a celebratory wheel up the hill (or even a drink in the Maid of Muswell!   (non-alcholic, of course).
Right, I'm orf home loves and darlings. Have a lovely evening and I'll see you all tomorrow!
Lots of love,
C xxx


----------



## Candy

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,29946.new.html#new

Kim, I haven't read the thread yet, but believe they take cheque donations, I have a paypal account and have had no problems x


----------

